# Enabler-ville



## MandyVanHook (Jun 26, 2014)

This thread started out as a "No Buy July" thread, but somewhere along the way we took a wrong turn towards a place that turned out to be so much more fun!

Welcome to:​ *Enabler-ville*​ ​


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 26, 2014)

Suppose I'll join but iit'll be easy for me lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 26, 2014)

#TEAMNOBUYJULY


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm actually pretty excited about not purchasing anything in July.  I have so much stuff that I keep ignoring.  I'm excited to save up for the fall collections, too.  I know they will bleed me dry.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## JulieDiva (Jun 26, 2014)

sounds good. i will try, very hard to not buy in July!!!!!


----------



## mulderitsme (Jun 26, 2014)

You guys. I'm getting married in 30 days and today I spent $200ish on makeup. PLEASE HELP ME. I need to be able to actually feed my wedding guests and pay my photographer. Hahaha


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 26, 2014)

Count me in! This is great! And I totally agree that I need to give more love to my stash! Hope we survive!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 26, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> You guys. I'm getting married in 30 days and today I spent $200ish on makeup. PLEASE HELP ME. I need to be able to actually feed my wedding guests and pay my photographer. Hahaha


Lol yay a wedding! Congrats!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 26, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Count me in! This is great! And I totally agree that I need to give more love to my stash! Hope we survive!


  I've discovered being in the low-buy thread and by participating in makeup challenges how fun it is to shop your stash. I've discovered so many great items I totally forgot about while doing so and it almost feels like you have a whole new product!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've discovered being in the low-buy thread and by participating in makeup challenges how fun it is to shop your stash. I've discovered so many great items I totally forgot about while doing so and it almost feels like you have a whole new product!


Those challenges are so much fun but work better because it is the lowbuy 2014 thread lol not just a month.  We can try though lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 26, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> You guys. I'm getting married in 30 days and today I spent $200ish on makeup. PLEASE HELP ME. I need to be able to actually feed my wedding guests and pay my photographer. Hahaha


  Congrats on the wedding!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've discovered being in the low-buy thread and by participating in makeup challenges how fun it is to shop your stash. I've discovered so many great items I totally forgot about while doing so and it almost feels like you have a whole new product!


This is very true! I started out in the low-buy thread and at times I have posted there but with the whole HG fiasco I gave it up. It is a great thread though for a lot of encouragement, support and great ideas!


----------



## PinayGator (Jun 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> We can try though lol


  Baby steps for us!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> We can try though lol


  I even do one in Medgal's Theme Makeup for a purpose thread which was using bright coloured lippies this month so we've been going through our stashes of bright lippies. Low-buy has 30 day challenges like that, but it's more in the theme of using what you have and wearing something different everyday which I think we all could do, low-buy or not.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> We can try though lol


Yep! And we have to start somewhere right? A month is a good place to begin! Especially after all of the many recent collections


----------



## mulderitsme (Jun 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Congrats on the wedding!


THANKS do you guys want to see my wedding dress?? I'm DYING to show someone other than my mom!! Hahaha


----------



## makesmesmile (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm totally with you guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gotta save up for the collections releasing in August.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 26, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> THANKS do you guys want to see my wedding dress?? I'm DYING to show someone other than my mom!! Hahaha


YES PLEASE! Would love to see it!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 26, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> THANKS do you guys want to see my wedding dress?? I'm DYING to show someone other than my mom!! Hahaha


  YES!!!


----------



## mulderitsme (Jun 26, 2014)

And my shoes!


----------



## makesmesmile (Jun 26, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> And my shoes!


  Gorgeous! Love the lace detailing.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 26, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> And my shoes!


  I love the dress and the shoes! They're simple, yet very elegant and lovely. You hubby is going to have a beautiful bride.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 26, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> And my shoes!


  The dress is stunning love the pop of blue! The shoes are adorable and elegant. 
  You look beautiful


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 26, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> And my shoes!


WOW! I love it! So simple and beautiful! It looks really lovely on you. Great choice!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 26, 2014)

http://www.specktra.net/t/188788/teambuyitallforfall2014

  join this thread after july please


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 26, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> And my shoes!


Such a pretty bride !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your dress is just lovely and I love the shoes too.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> http://www.specktra.net/t/188788/teambuyitallforfall2014
> 
> join this thread after july please


  I'll be there!!! lol


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 26, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> And my shoes!


  Oh I just love it!  The lace is so beautiful and feminine.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> We can try though lol


  LOL a month is all I'm willing to give!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 26, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> And my shoes!


  You have plenty of hair to work with for your wedding, too!  I had the bright idea to cut my super long hair just a few month before my wedding in 2010.  I ended up wearing a ton of hair extensions that day lol.


----------



## CarmenK (Jun 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> http://www.specktra.net/t/188788/teambuyitallforfall2014
> 
> join this thread after july please


  lol dolly you crack me up! i will be joining as well!

  Im excited about this challenge! I have bought so much makeup these past couple of months its crazy
Thankfully fall has all the good stuff!

  I will also not buy anything from sephora until the friends and family sale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess I need to hurry up and grab a few little items before July starts I definitely need a new foundation with this tan I got going on


----------



## CarmenK (Jun 26, 2014)

@mulderitsme congrats on your engagement! And thanks for starting this thread Mandy!!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> http://www.specktra.net/t/188788/teambuyitallforfall2014
> 
> join this thread after july please


  Lmao Dolly.. I love it!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 26, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> lol dolly you crack me up! i will be joining as well!
> 
> Im excited about this challenge! I have bought so much makeup these past couple of months its crazy
> Thankfully fall has all the good stuff!
> ...


  Lol I knew you'd like that thread


----------



## mulderitsme (Jun 26, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> You have plenty of hair to work with for your wedding, too!  I had the bright idea to cut my super long hair just a few month before my wedding in 2010.  I ended up wearing a ton of hair extensions that day lol.


  Oh no, I wish I had this much hair! I chopped it all after these pictures! I've thought about extensions


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 26, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Lmao Dolly.. I love it!


  Lol I hope to see you on the thread


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 26, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> Oh no, I wish I had this much hair! I chopped it all after these pictures! I've thought about extensions


  Ohhhhh... lol.  I was wondering considering you were talking about growing it out from a pixie cut.  Honestly, I think a short retro finger wave style is going to look awesome with your dress.  What kind of makeup are you doing?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 26, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> Oh no, I wish I had this much hair! I chopped it all after these pictures! I've thought about extensions


  It is your special day love! If you can afford extensions, I say do it! Go all out! Make yourself feel and look just as fabulous as we all know you are!


----------



## hopefulheart (Jun 26, 2014)

Count me in! I need all the support that I can get! I know as soon as I start getting my pay checks from my new job I'm going to want buy a bunch of stuff on my Sephora/MAC lists.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It is your special day love! If you can afford extensions, I say do it! Go all out! Make yourself feel and look just as fabulous as we all know you are!


  My wedding was really cheap and low key, but dang it, I at least wanted to have my long hair back! (or the hair of an Asian woman that wanted to make a little money)


----------



## mulderitsme (Jun 26, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Ohhhhh... lol.  I was wondering considering you were talking about growing it out from a pixie cut.  Honestly, I think a short retro finger wave style is going to look awesome with your dress.  What kind of makeup are you doing?


  I'm doing super neutral shadow, winged liner, and red lipstick! Finger waves would be PERFECT. Can that happen with such short hair?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 26, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> I'm doing super neutral shadow, winged liner, and red lipstick! Finger waves would be PERFECT. Can that happen with such short hair?


Yes it can happen but it'll just be mainly on the top and front and side of the hair. But that is only if you have a true pixie cut. The back won't show to much though. Sorry for answering my sister is a hair stylist and she lives for doing finger waves...so I asked her for you


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 26, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> I'm doing super neutral shadow, winged liner, and red lipstick! Finger waves would be PERFECT. Can that happen with such short hair?


  That sounds lovely and I'm pretty sure you can do finger waves on short hair.


----------



## mulderitsme (Jun 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yes it can happen but it'll just be mainly on the top and front and side of the hair. But that is only if you have a true pixie cut. The back won't show to much though. Sorry for answering my sister is a hair stylist and she lives for doing finger waves...so I asked her for you


Oooh, thank you for asking her for me! My pixie is growing out, so the back is pretty long (like to the nape of my neck) and the sides are just past my ears.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 26, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> I'm doing super neutral shadow, winged liner, and red lipstick! Finger waves would be PERFECT. Can that happen with such short hair?


  Definitely!  They can do finger waves on really short hair.  A combo of finger waves and pin curls could look super cute.  You are going to look amazing.  I did red lips for my wedding, too.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 26, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> Oooh, thank you for asking her for me! My pixie is growing out, so the back is pretty long (like to the nape of my neck) and the sides are just past my ears.


Np. i told her what you just said and she said you have the perfect length for finger waves! It'll look very nice since it has grown out. The back will show btw. If you lived in. Southern cali or close she'd do it for you with a fee of course.  She is always looking for hair gigs. She does makeup too.


----------



## novocainedreams (Jun 26, 2014)

I am attempting this for July AND August, although there may be one thing I want to get during those two months. But I am also doing a HUGE "summer cleaning" in my entire house(from kitchen to bathroom, bedroom and closet), which will include my makeup stash. I'm going to do a huge de-stash during this time.


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Jun 26, 2014)

I have to join.  The Matte collection is coming and one of those Simpsons quads sounds promising.


----------



## mulderitsme (Jun 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> She is always looking for hair gigs. She does makeup too.


I'll just fly out there the morning of. Hahaha have me back by 5:00pm sharp!


----------



## Debbs (Jun 26, 2014)

I can do this for July with only one pre planned lil cheating possibly  On July 10th. If the Nordies anniversary sale is not enticing I could actually be on complete no buy  Until A Novel Romance Aug 21st.


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 26, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> And my shoes!


  Wowww! Gorgeouuusss! And your hair isnt that short either as you mentioned!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> http://www.specktra.net/t/188788/teambuyitallforfall2014
> 
> join this thread after july please


  Now that totally is my kind of Team!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 26, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> I'll just fly out there the morning of. Hahaha have me back by 5:00pm sharp!


Hahahaha  She would do it for you in a heart beat if it were completely possible


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Now that totally is my kind of Team!!! :ymca:


Tell your friends and post it everywhere lol


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Wowww! Gorgeouuusss! And your hair isnt that short either as you mentioned!


  I thought the same thing but she said that she cut it after this picture was taken.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 26, 2014)

My No Buy July has officially started! WOOOO!!!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> My No Buy July has officially started! WOOOO!!!


  Mine too!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> My No Buy July has officially started! WOOOO!!!


  Mine, too... I think. I can't be held accountable for anything that happens between now and the first, though!! LOL


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> My No Buy July has officially started! WOOOO!!!


Mine too! And good for you girl! You did way better than me in not getting BfB! I was a total gonner with that one---should have never gone to the store LOL!


  And yes, I do have will power, it's just when the girl put it on my cheeks---swoon!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 26, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Mine, too... I think. I can't be held accountable for anything that happens between now and the first, though!! LOL


:lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 26, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Mine too! And good for you girl! You did way better than me in not getting BfB! I was a total gonner with that one---should have never gone to the store LOL!   And yes, I do have will power, it's just when the girl put it on my cheeks---swoon!


It is a beauty and I almost got it, but thought to myself that I probably wouldn't use it often and that maybe I didn't have any pink blushes for a reason. That pink Simpsons blush will be mine though. #dontevencare


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> My No Buy July has officially started! WOOOO!!!


Mine too


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It is a beauty and I almost got it, but thought to myself that I probably wouldn't use it often and that maybe I didn't have any pink blushes for a reason. That pink Simpsons blush will be mine though. #dontevencare


LOL! The blushes do look awesome--I'm just not into the packaging with the sticker on top---haha! That said, it will come down to the product. Will likely skip the Simpsons collection, or at least try lol!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It is a beauty and I almost got it, but thought to myself that I probably wouldn't use it often and that maybe I didn't have any pink blushes for a reason. That pink Simpsons blush will be mine though. #dontevencare


On a different note, I skipped WW because of the frost finish. Did you try it on? The MA thought it would look gorgeous with my skin tone, but I don't generally like frost finishes. Any thoughts?


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 26, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> On a different note, I skipped WW because of the frost finish. Did you try it on? The MA thought it would look gorgeous with my skin tone, but I don't generally like frost finishes. Any thoughts?


I have never tried a frost before and figured I'd give it a try. It is a bit frosty and I'm not overly sure how I feel about it since I'm so used to satins and mattes. I think it'd make a neat cheek highlighter on my skin tone if it ends up failing as a blush. Right now, I'm going to reserve judgement until I get to know it better.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 26, 2014)

WW addition: while it is rather frosty, it seems to add a nice sun kissed kinda glow to my cheeks.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I have never tried a frost before and figured I'd give it a try. It is a bit frosty and I'm not overly sure how I feel about it since I'm so used to satins and mattes. I think it'd make a neat cheek highlighter on my skin tone if it ends up failing as a blush. Right now, I'm going to reserve judgement until I get to know it better.


  I think it's going to make your complexion glow so beautifully!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> WW addition: while it is rather frosty, it seems to add a nice sun kissed kinda glow to my cheeks.


  Yay!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 26, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> LOL! The blushes do look awesome--I'm just not into the packaging with the sticker on top---haha! That said, it will come down to the product. Will likely skip the Simpsons collection, or at least try lol!


  I'm going to try to skip, but that could certainly change between now and then.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> WW addition: while it is rather frosty, it seems to add a nice sun kissed kinda glow to my cheeks.


  That is really great to know! It helps that you have a beautiful skin shade! I bet it is so stunning on you.
  I tried it on my light self and um yea no!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> WW addition: while it is rather frosty, it seems to add a nice sun kissed kinda glow to my cheeks.


Awesome! I'll bet it is gorgeous on you! Good to hear!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 26, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I think it's going to make your complexion glow so beautifully!


I'm looking forward to seeing it in actual sunlight and things tomorrow.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That is really great to know! It helps that you have a beautiful skin shade! I bet it is so stunning on you. I tried it on my light self and um yea no!


I'll try and post a pic tomorrow, I plan on test driving it then.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing it in actual sunlight and things tomorrow.


  Pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





tomorrow


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'll try and post a pic tomorrow, I plan on test driving it then.


  yay good I had just asked lol


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing it in actual sunlight and things tomorrow.


Okay now I want it. LOL. It's not July yet so......


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 26, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Okay now I want it. LOL. It's not July yet so......


  They are all trying to make me go get Cheeky Bugger now! Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 26, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> They are all trying to make me go get Cheeky Bugger now! Lol


  You can't run away from me lol 
  She'll talk you into it too lol


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You can't run away from me lol  She'll talk you into it too lol


  Noooooo! Err...okay, maybe


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 26, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Okay now I want it. LOL. It's not July yet so......


I'd try it on first before buying!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 26, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> They are all trying to make me go get Cheeky Bugger now! Lol


Because CB is fabulous and would look beautiful on you that's why! CB is the shit!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 26, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Noooooo! Err...okay, maybe


  It isn't July yet....that is all I will say lol
  boy this proves I belong on a buy all things thread lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Because CB is fabulous and would look beautiful on you that's why! CB is the shit!


  Enabling with me YES lol roomie twin powers activate....in the form of idk lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Enabling with me YES lol roomie twin powers activate....in the form of idk lol


and I never enable in a serious manner, but CB is worth enabling people into tracking down. W


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> and I never enable in a serious manner, but CB is worth enabling people into tracking down. W


  It really is! In all seriousness! CB is perfect and amazing on and in the pan. It is worth finding it!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 26, 2014)

It does look beautiful.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 26, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> It does look beautiful.


  I understand if you don't want to buy it. You are a nars blush junkie.
  I understand I do. But and this is a big BUT CB is unique enough. 
  You will not find a dupe from Nars!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It really is! In all seriousness! CB is perfect and amazing on and in the pan. It is worth finding it!


:werd:


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I understand if you don't want to buy it. You are a nars blush junkie. I understand I do. But and this is a big BUT CB is unique enough.  You will not find a dupe from Nars!


  That and I want to keep my house. Lmao. I'm really considering it, though


----------



## hopefulheart (Jun 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> My No Buy July has officially started! WOOOO!!!


  Same for me! Although I'm trying really hard to skip Bred for Beauty from Moody Blooms. It's so pretty. It's my only temptation from that collection.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Because CB is fabulous and would look beautiful on you that's why! CB is the shit!


  It's true. CB is the shit! @MandyVanHook if you cannot get it in store, and you really want it, I can definitely hook you up 

  Wow. Sounds like I'm a drug dealer or something LOL


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 26, 2014)

hopefulheart said:


> Same for me! Although I'm trying really hard to skip Bred for Beauty from Moody Blooms. It's so pretty. It's my only temptation from that collection.


Oh its lovely! I'm sitting here thinking about it actually. Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 26, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> It's true. CB is the shit! @MandyVanHook  if you cannot get it in store, and you really want it, I can definitely hook you up   Wow. Sounds like I'm a drug dealer or something LOL :haha:


Didn't we enable you and @Vineetha into getting CB? LOL


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 26, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> It's true. CB is the shit! @MandyVanHook  if you cannot get it in store, and you really want it, I can definitely hook you up   Wow. Sounds like I'm a drug dealer or something LOL :haha:


    LOL!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It is a beauty and I almost got it, but thought to myself that I probably wouldn't use it often and that maybe I didn't have any pink blushes for a reason. That *pink Simpsons blush* will be mine though. *#dontevencare*


 *#dontevencare *





Simpsons blushes will be mine!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Didn't we enable you and @Vineetha into getting CB? LOL


  Oh yeah For sure you did!!!! memories
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I am REALLY REALLY thankful for that. I love it


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Didn't we enable you and @Vineetha into getting CB? LOL


Lol yea


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh yeah For sure you did!!!! memories:sigh:  But I am REALLY REALLY thankful for that. I love it


I'm so glad you like it! When you said you liked Peaches, I knew it was a must have! They aren't all that alike, but have that same great subtle glow. *swoon*


----------



## hopefulheart (Jun 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh its lovely! I'm sitting here thinking about it actually. Lol


  It's so pretty! It's so hard to resist.


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm so glad you like it! When you said you liked Peaches, I knew it was a must have! They aren't all that alike, but have that same great subtle glow. *swoon*









 Yeah such a pretty everyday shadeeee and it isnt that light or sheer that it takes work to show up too! I love that subtle peachy pink glowwwwww


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :flower:  Yeah such a pretty everyday shadeeee and it isnt that light or sheer that it takes work to show up too! I love that subtle peachy pink glowwwwww retty:


So do I. It's definitely one of my better buys.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So do I. It's definitely one of my better buys.


----------



## novocainedreams (Jun 26, 2014)

Debbs said:


> Until A Novel Romance Aug 21st.


  Yeah the Nordie's Anniversary sale is my "maybe" I saw the palette's in the Catalog, but not sure what the colors etc are, so when I find out I'll know if I want either. They both looked pretty! That's the only thing I may get the next two months.


----------



## MissKate126 (Jun 26, 2014)

I am joining! I am going to try to do a nobuy until ANR release


----------



## ginski (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm here too!   Must.have.self.control....


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 27, 2014)

Glad you like it!


----------



## ladyjamire (Jun 27, 2014)

Joining, was meant to be going 6 weeks without but ill just do a month instead haha


----------



## Rinstar (Jun 27, 2014)

I am in for No Buy July. I just need to order the YSL 5 color palette in Tuxedo before July 1 and I am good to go!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 27, 2014)

Ok so I am safe if I order before the first right ? Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Ok so I am safe if I order before the first right ? Lol


  Must be before midnight on Monday!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Must be before midnight on Monday! :haha:


Is this like Gremlins? If I order past midnight on monday


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Is this like Gremlins? If I order past midnight on monday


  Exactly like Gremlins.


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Exactly like Gremlins.


  Can the scheduled delivery be after 1st.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Exactly like Gremlins.


Aaaahhhhh!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Can the scheduled delivery be after 1st.


  Delivery is fine, just no putting the digits into any order forms! lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Delivery is fine, just no putting the digits into any order forms! lol


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 27, 2014)

Someone pointed out that there is no need for this thread because the low buy thread already exists. I refuse to post there for my own personal reasons so I plan to keep this thread open. I will point out that the low buy thread does exist for those that didn't know, so anyone that wants to participate there instead is more than welcome!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Someone pointed out that there is no need for this thread because the low buy thread already exists. I refuse to post there for my own personal reasons so I plan to keep this thread open. I will point out that the low buy thread does exist for those that didn't know, so anyone that wants to participate there instead is more than welcome!


  I just figured I could have fun in both!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I just figured I could have fun in both! :dunno:


Exactly


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I just figured I could have fun in both! :dunno:


  Yeah, don't see the problem there, Naomi!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Yeah, don't see the problem there, Naomi!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I just figured I could have fun in both!


Yep! Fun is GOOD! And that is what we want.

  Now I must rack my brain to see if there is anything I need before Gremlin time sets in lol!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 27, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Yep! Fun is GOOD! And that is what we want.  Now I must rack my brain to see if there is anything I need before Gremlin time sets in lol!


  Hehehe. I think I'm going to be good now.  I really need to crack down on my finances for a bit so I can get all the awesome fall goodies coming up


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 27, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Yep! Fun is GOOD! And that is what we want.
> 
> Now I must rack my brain to see if there is anything I need before Gremlin time sets in lol!


  I'm thinking of getting BFB now since I'm so unhappy with WW. lol


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Hehehe. I think I'm going to be good now. I really need to crack down on my finances for a bit so I can get all the awesome fall goodies coming up


LOL. Me too. When I really start to think about it, I kind of feel sick about how much I've spent on makeup these past months---I mean I love it all, and I think I made good decisions for the most part, but ack! I need to crack down on my finances too so that I can not feel this way come fall!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm thinking of getting BFB now since I'm so unhappy with WW. lol


You should naomi


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You should naomi


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm thinking of getting BFB now since I'm so unhappy with WW. lol


  I bet if they had one in the color of WW with more of the finish of BFB you'd be all over it.


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I just figured I could have fun in both!


  Same


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm thinking of getting BFB now since I'm so unhappy with WW. lol


LOL! I was going to mention this earlier, but you should totally return it if you are unhappy with it. Phone them and have them hold a BFB for you so you can at least think about it some more, and perhaps try it on in store?  BFB can easily be blended out on the apples of the cheeks for a healthy flush! You and I are skin twinsies so I think it will be beautiful on you!

  Sorry, don't mean to enable---perhaps just return your WW and call it a day!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 27, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> LOL. Me too. When I really start to think about it, I kind of feel sick about how much I've spent on makeup these past months---I mean I love it all, and I think I made good decisions for the most part, but ack! I need to crack down on my finances too so that I can not feel this way come fall!


  Me too! I wanna be able to make my fall purchases without feeling guilty or financially irresponsible!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> oke:


Just a lil enabling before july


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I bet if they had one in the color of WW with more of the finish of BFB you'd be all over it.


Very true! I would also be all over it! lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm thinking of getting BFB now since I'm so unhappy with WW. lol


  Umm.. The color and texture is really pretty. But it is a bit cool toned for our skin tone. Not that it wouldnt work or look pretty, Just I dont know how much you will use tat one cnsidering its your first pink blushhhh...I myself prefer warmer pinks!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Umm.. The color and texture is really pretty. But it is a bit cool toned for our skin tone. Not that it wouldnt work or look pretty, Just I dont know how much you will use tat one cnsidering its your first pink blushhhh...I myself prefer warmer pinks!


Good point. Perhaps it's that I have a tan now, but it looked killer yesterday when the girl applied it. I'm NC30 too.


----------



## hopefulheart (Jun 27, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> LOL! I was going to mention this earlier, but you should totally return it if you are unhappy with it. Phone them and have them hold a BFB for you so you can at least think about it some more, but I think you are making a good decision! *BFB can easily be blended out on the apples of the cheeks for a healthy flush! *You and I are skin twinsies so I think it will be beautiful on you!


  BFB sounds so gorgeous! Must stay strong and resist!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 27, 2014)

hopefulheart said:


> BFB sounds so gorgeous! Must stay strong and resist!


You are right! RESIST! LOL!

  You could always go to the store and try it on to see---that way you will know right away if it's for you or not!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 27, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> You are right! RESIST! LOL!  You could always go to the store and try it on to see---that way you will know right away if it's for you or not!


That's a great plan actually


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 27, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> LOL! I was going to mention this earlier, but you should totally return it if you are unhappy with it. Phone them and have them hold a BFB for you so you can at least think about it some more, but I think you are making a good decision! BFB can easily be blended out on the apples of the cheeks for a healthy flush! You and I are skin twinsies so I think it will be beautiful on you!


  It just looked so pretty when swatched last night and it was going to take getting used to with the frost finish since I'm a matte/satin girl, but after those hours of some oil coming in and stuff it just got real bad. REAL bad. I might see if they have an BFB left and go switch it out or a perm blush like Melba that I've been eyeing for awhile.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I bet if they had one in the color of WW with more of the finish of BFB you'd be all over it.


  I would! It's a gorgeous colour and right up my alley which is why I was so excited to get it, but the finish is all kinds of wrong for my skin it seems.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It just looked so pretty when swatched last night and it was going to take getting used to with the frost finish since I'm a matte/satin girl, but after those hours of some oil coming in and stuff it just got real bad. REAL bad. I might see if they have an BFB left and go switch it out or a perm blush like Melba that I've been eyeing for awhile.


Sounds like a good plan! And you can always try BFB in store to see if you like it on!

  I have never tried Melba, but have been wanting too. Great choice! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## hopefulheart (Jun 27, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> You are right! RESIST! LOL!  You could always go to the store and try it on to see---that way you will know right away if it's for you or not!


  I might go in store to check it out! It'll just suck if I end up loving it! I'm so tempted!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I would! It's a gorgeous colour and right up my alley which is why I was so excited to get it, but the finish is all kinds of wrong for my skin it seems.


  That's understandable. I have canyon sized pores on my nose so I know how shimmer can amplify them.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Umm.. The color and texture is really pretty. But it is a bit cool toned for our skin tone. Not that it wouldnt work or look pretty, Just I dont know how much you will use tat one cnsidering its your first pink blushhhh...I myself prefer warmer pinks!


  I think I'll stick to my beloved orangey, peachy, neutral blushes. lol


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 27, 2014)

hopefulheart said:


> I might go in store to check it out! It'll just suck if I end up loving it! I'm so tempted!!


But at least you will know, and at the end of the day if you love it, you may end up happier! LOL


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 27, 2014)

hopefulheart said:


> BFB sounds so gorgeous! Must stay strong and resist!


  It is really beautiful, but I'm going to say it's probably safe to say that if you skip BFB you'll have plenty of other opportunities to snag a beautiful blush that's almost the same colour at a later date.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> That's understandable. I have canyon sized pores on my nose so I know how shimmer can amplify them.


What? Never in a thousand years would I guess this! Your skin looks absolutely flawless!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 27, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Sounds like a good plan! And you can always try BFB in store to see if you like it on!
> 
> I have never tried Melba, but have been wanting too. Great choice! Let us know how it goes!


  Will do!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It is really beautiful, but I'm going to say it's probably safe to say that if you skip BFB you'll have plenty of other opportunities to snag a beautiful blush that's almost the same colour at a later date.


This is true! 

  And there are plenty of gorgeous blushes on the horizon!


----------



## hopefulheart (Jun 27, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> But at least you will know, and at the end of the day if you love it, you may end up happier! LOL


  I think I may go check it out! Thanks!   





NaomiH said:


> It is really beautiful, but I'm going to say it's probably safe to say that if you skip BFB you'll have plenty of other opportunities to snag a beautiful blush that's almost the same colour at a later date.


  True! MAC comes out with similar colors all the time.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 27, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> What? Never in a thousand years would I guess this! Your skin looks absolutely flawless!


  Makeup and good lighting in my pics, Deary. I use 2 to 3 layers of pore filler on my nose. Plus my awful rosacea. Makeup does wonderful things! Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 27, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> This is true!
> 
> And there are plenty of gorgeous blushes on the horizon!


  So many blushes!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


I just have to say that every time you guys do this pokey pokey stuff I start laughing out loud! Something about it totally cracks me up! Too funny.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 27, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> I just have to say that every time you guys do this pokey pokey stuff I start laughing out loud! Something about it totally cracks me up! Too funny.


  Lol I love the pokey stick, too


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Makeup and good lighting in my pics, Deary. I use 2 to 3 layers of pore filler on my nose. Plus my awful rosacea. Makeup does wonderful things! Lol


  Well whatever you're doing, you look amazing!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It is really beautiful, but I'm going to say it's probably safe to say that if you skip BFB you'll have plenty of other opportunities to snag a beautiful blush that's almost the same colour at a later date.


  Trueeee!! something a bit more warmer! At the end of the day, its pink and MAC will never stop making Pink blushes!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Trueeee!! something a bit more warmer! At the end of the day, its pink and MAC will never stop making Pink blushes!!!!


  Or red lipstick! lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Or red lipstick! lol


----------



## hopefulheart (Jun 27, 2014)

I totally caved and picked up Bred for Beauty. It was just so beautiful. I thought I might have something similar so that I could skip it. The only other bright pink blush I own is Peony Petal and they are nothing alike! I'm so glad I picked it up but I really shouldn't have! MAC comes out with so many pink blushes. I just had no will power after I swatched it! Please don't hate me!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 27, 2014)

hopefulheart said:


> I totally caved and picked up Bred for Beauty. It was just so beautiful. I thought I might have something similar so that I could skip it. The only other bright pink blush I own is Peony Petal and they are nothing alike! I'm so glad I picked it up but I really shouldn't have! MAC comes out with so many pink blushes. I just had no will power after I swatched it! Please don't hate me!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 27, 2014)

hopefulheart said:


> I totally caved and picked up Bred for Beauty. It was just so beautiful. I thought I might have something similar so that I could skip it. The only other bright pink blush I own is Peony Petal and they are nothing alike! I'm so glad I picked it up but I really shouldn't have! MAC comes out with so many pink blushes. I just had no will power after I swatched it! Please don't hate me!


  That is just stunning! I can't blame you for getting it! I'm not sure, but it is reminding me of Nars Desire, which I surprisingly don't have. I bet that is going to look so beautiful on you. PLEASE post a pic!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 27, 2014)

hopefulheart said:


>


  It'll look beautiful on you


----------



## hopefulheart (Jun 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> That is just stunning! I can't blame you for getting it! I'm not sure, but it is reminding me of Nars Desire, which I surprisingly don't have. I bet that is going to look so beautiful on you. PLEASE post a pic!


  There's a Nars blush you don't own?! Haha girl you are the Nars queen! Thanks!! I hope it looks good on me! I will!! I don't wear makeup everyday. Usually only 1-2 a week right now since I haven't been working. I may just need to do my makeup tomorrow to use it even though I'm going to stay in and do school work!    





Dolly Snow said:


> It'll look beautiful on you


  Thanks! I hope so.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 27, 2014)

hopefulheart said:


> Thanks! I hope so.


  I still need to pick up a Nars blush! I need to pick the right one.


----------



## hopefulheart (Jun 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I still need to pick up a Nars blush! I need to pick the right one.


  I picked it Douceur a couple weeks ago because I saw somewhere on here it was being discontinued. So pretty! I'm sure Mandy can recommend one that would looks gorgeous on you! They are so nice! Mandy got me hooked!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 27, 2014)

hopefulheart said:


> I picked it Douceur a couple weeks ago because I saw somewhere on here it was being discontinued. So pretty! I'm sure Mandy can recommend one that would looks gorgeous on you! They are so nice! Mandy got me hooked!


  She has recommended Madly...and I was at sephora and still didn't swatch it like a dummy.
  I am looking at Madly and Gilda...for some reason I love Gilda in swatches.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> She has recommended Madly...and I was at sephora and still didn't swatch it like a dummy. I am looking at Madly and Gilda...for some reason I love Gilda in swatches.


Oh Gilda is a sexy looking lady.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh Gilda is a sexy looking lady.


  I was looking at more swatches, and people are saying it is comparable to Mac Melba....so do I pick up melba or gilda?


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I was looking at more swatches, and people are saying it is comparable to Mac Melba....so do I pick up melba or gilda? :sigh:


That's a tough one. :sigh:  I really like MAC blushes and I really like the NARS blush I have. I'd say though that if you're looking to try out NARS that maybe you should get Gilda. Or maybe go to a Nordies that has a counter for both, swatch them side by side and decide that way.


----------



## hopefulheart (Jun 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> She has recommended Madly...and I was at sephora and still didn't swatch it like a dummy. I am looking at Madly and Gilda...for some reason I love Gilda in swatches.


  Just looked up both of those blushes. They both look beautiful in pictures! I'm leaning towards Gilda for you just because it would be so pretty for summer!


----------



## hopefulheart (Jun 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I was looking at more swatches, and people are saying it is comparable to Mac Melba....so do I pick up melba or gilda? :sigh:


  I tried looking up side by side swatches. Looks like Gilda is brighter and a touch darker than Melba. I don't own either so I can't say for sure!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 27, 2014)

hopefulheart said:


> I tried looking up side by side swatches. Looks like Gilda is brighter and a touch darker than Melba. I don't own either so I can't say for sure!


  I just looked up Gilda too! Wow, is that ever beautiful! I only own one Nars blush and that is Gaiety. I'm afraid that if I start buying more Nars blushes, I won't stop! LOL! That said, they are realy good quality and there are so many shades to choose from! It's amazing really!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 27, 2014)

hopefulheart said:


> Just looked up both of those blushes. They both look beautiful in pictures! I'm leaning towards Gilda for you just because it would be so pretty for summer!


  Yea Gilda is just stunning. I think I am going to go with Gilda..but for good measure I'll still swatch Melba


----------



## hopefulheart (Jun 27, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> I just looked up Gilda too! Wow, is that ever beautiful! I only own one Nars blush and that is Gaiety. *I'm afraid that if I start buying more Nars blushes, I won't stop! *LOL! That said, they are realy good quality and there are so many shades to choose from! It's amazing really!


  Haha same here! They are so amazing!


----------



## hopefulheart (Jun 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yea Gilda is just stunning. I think I am going to go with Gilda..but for good measure I'll still swatch Melba


  Good plan!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 27, 2014)

hopefulheart said:


> I picked it Douceur a couple weeks ago because I saw somewhere on here it was being discontinued. So pretty! I'm sure Mandy can recommend one that would looks gorgeous on you! They are so nice! Mandy got me hooked!


  Noooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is one of my most used Nars blushes!  I seriously can't believe that!  They better be replacing it with a similar shade!  Madly is the closest thing they have now, and I love it, but it is less pink and has more sheen.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> She has recommended Madly...and I was at sephora and still didn't swatch it like a dummy.
> I am looking at Madly and Gilda...for some reason I love Gilda in swatches.


  Gilda is actually one of the few that I don't own, but I'm definitely going to get it one day!  You won't be able to swatch it at Sephora, though.  They don't carry it there.  Same with Gina.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Gilda is actually one of the few that I don't own, but I'm definitely going to get it one day!  You won't be able to swatch it at Sephora, though.  They don't carry it there.  Same with Gina.


  Oh dang it! Well i didn't know that.
  Shoot! What do I do now


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I was looking at more swatches, and people are saying it is comparable to Mac Melba....so do I pick up melba or gilda?


  Don't listen.  It isn't.  Gilda is going to be much brighter.  It's going to show up much more vibrantly on the cheeks than Melba.  Melba is much more natural looking.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Don't listen.  It isn't.  Gilda is going to be much brighter.  It's going to show up much more vibrantly on the cheeks than Melba.  Melba is much more natural looking.


  I feel like I should just buy Gilda. I've been looking at it for such a long time now.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 27, 2014)

Gina is probably more similar to Melba than Gilda is, but again, it's still brighter and less muted.  Also, as I said, it's another that Sephora doesn't carry.  No idea why.  Both shades are great.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I feel like I should just buy Gilda. I've been looking at it for such a long time now.


  I would LOVE it if you would post pics if you get it!  I've been meaning to buy it for a long time now.  Maybe once August rolls around I might finally get it.


----------



## hopefulheart (Jun 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Noooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is one of my most used Nars blushes!  I seriously can't believe that!  They better be replacing it with a similar shade!  Madly is the closest thing they have now, and I love it, but it is less pink and has more sheen.


  I couldn't believe it when I saw it. I was just looking at Nars threads. I think it was mentioned in the Final Cut collection thread. It's so natural and beautiful. Why discontinue it? I would hope they are going to replace it with something similar!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 27, 2014)

Nordstrom also has a NARS counter [@]Dolly Snow[/@], I got my Taj Naval there so if they don't have Gilda at Sephora, I'd try Nordstrom and see if they do.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Nordstrom also has a NARS counter [@]Dolly Snow[/@], I got my Taj Naval there so if they don't have Gilda at Sephora, I'd try Nordstrom and see if they do.


Perfect I am going by a nordies tomorrow  thanks babe


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Nordstrom also has a NARS counter @Dolly Snow, I got my Taj Naval there so if they don't have Gilda at Sephora, I'd try Nordstrom and see if they do.


  Yep, but make sure you get it before you turn into a Gremlin because we wouldn't want that now hehe....

  I am totally laughing here because here we are trying to go on a no buy July and we are getting all excited about Nars blushes!
  LOVE IT! You guys rock!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 27, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Yep, but make sure you get it before you turn into a Gremlin because we wouldn't want that now hehe....  I am totally laughing here because here we are trying to go on a no buy July and we are getting all excited about Nars blushes! LOVE IT! You guys rock! :haha:


Right lol damn you Nars...damn you and your pretty blushes :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 27, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Yep, but make sure you get it before you turn into a Gremlin because we wouldn't want that now hehe....  I am totally laughing here because here we are trying to go on a no buy July and we are getting all excited about Nars blushes! LOVE IT! You guys rock! :haha:


I'm going to live vicariously in all the NARS glory. I need to be good.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Right lol damn you Nars...damn you and your pretty blushes








Maybe we need a nars clause "no buy July except Nars blushes"


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm going to live vicariously in all the NARS glory. I need to be good.


I need to be good too, but of course I immediatly googled that discontinued Nars blush Doucer or whatever it was called. LOL!

  Am not going to try and track it down though. I am all in for no buy July and I think it's already started for me


----------



## hopefulheart (Jun 27, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Yep, but make sure you get it before you turn into a Gremlin because we wouldn't want that now hehe....  I am totally laughing here because here we are trying to go on a no buy July and we are getting all excited about Nars blushes! LOVE IT! You guys rock! :haha:


  It's not July quite yet! :wink:


----------



## hopefulheart (Jun 27, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> I need to be good too, but of course I immediatly googled that discontinued Nars blush Doucer or whatever it was called. LOL!  Am not going to try and track it down though. I am all in for no buy July and I think it's already started for me


  The original post I saw it mentioned (Final Cut thread) was from March. It's still available online so I'm sure you could pick it up once No Buy July is over!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 27, 2014)

hopefulheart said:


> The original post I saw it mentioned (Final Cut thread) was from March. It's still available online so I'm sure you could pick it up once No Buy July is over!


Thanks doll! I may consider it in August then! My blush drawer is pretty full at the moment too---LOL. Probably should just stick to the upcoming ones I want from Mac


----------



## hopefulheart (Jun 27, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Thanks doll! I may consider it in August then! My blush drawer is pretty full at the moment too---LOL. Probably should just stick to the upcoming ones I want from Mac


  I had to rearrange some of my makeup drawers to make room for BFB. I have a problem! Haha


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 27, 2014)

Sooooo lol I forgot it's my sisters birthday the 17th...am I still able to buy her presents lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 27, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> :lmao: Maybe we need a nars clause "no buy July except Nars blushes"


That would be a good clause :haha:


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 27, 2014)

hopefulheart said:


> I had to rearrange some of my makeup drawers to make room for BFB. I have a problem! Haha


I am glad that you got it! Am sure that it will be gorgeous on you!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sooooo lol I forgot it's my sisters birthday the 17th...am I still able to buy her presents lol


  Yep! Especially Nars blushes! LOL


----------



## hopefulheart (Jun 27, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> I am glad that you got it! Am sure that it will be gorgeous on you!


  I can't wait to try it on!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 27, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Yep! Especially Nars blushes! LOL


:lol:


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 27, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Yep, but make sure you get it before you turn into a Gremlin because we wouldn't want that now hehe....  I am totally laughing here because here we are trying to go on a no buy July and we are getting all excited about Nars blushes! LOVE IT! You guys rock! :haha:


  #TEAMBUYALLTHETHINGSBEFOREJULY


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> #TEAMBUYALLTHETHINGSBEFOREJULY


I am on that team for sure lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> #TEAMBUYALLTHETHINGSBEFOREJULY


  Thats what i have been doing since yest! I moved my july plans before gremlin time started! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Got lorac pro palette 2, anastasia contour kit, too faced melt lippie in fig and I am not sure I am finshed yet! Gawwwd what am i doing........


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 27, 2014)

Now I am thinking of picking some pending NARS blush picks!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That is what i deduced as the summary from all the pending posts i caught up on." Buy all NARS blushes" Isnt it?????


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Thats what i have been doing since yest! I moved my july plans before gremlin time started! ooh:  Got lorac pro palette 2, anastasia contour kit, too faced melt lippie in fig and I am not sure I am finshed yet! Gawwwd what am i doing........:headbang:


  LOL! What do you think of the Pro Palette 2? I just got it a while back too. I like it. Also, what do you think of the contour kit? I don't own it but it looks nice.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 27, 2014)

This thread took a bad turn somewhere along the line! Hahahahaha


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> LOL! What do you think of the Pro Palette 2? I just got it a while back too. I like it. Also, what do you think of the contour kit? I don't own it but it looks nice.


  Ordered everything yest night online. Nothing's arrived yet. Since Lorac 2 store launch is on 29th, thats the only way. As far as anastasia contour kit goes I have wanted it for a very long time(ALWAYS OOS
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), due all the hype... Since they restocked it last week, thought now is good time as any to pick those up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Yay! Pro 2 !!!! I like the first one and I use it a lot so I am hoping I will love this one tooooo.....


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> This thread took a bad turn somewhere along the line! Hahahahaha


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Ordered everything yest night online. Nothing's arrived yet. Since Lorac 2 store launch is on 29th, thats the only way. As far as anastasia contour kit goes I have wanted it for a very long time(ALWAYS OOShboy: ), due all the hype... Since they restocked it last week, thought now is good time as any to pick those up. :bigstar:  Yay! Pro 2 !!!! I like the first one and I use it a lot so I am hoping I will love this one tooooo.....


  I think you will! I got it as soon as it came out online. It's a lovely palette. I did a few YouTube videos with it. Please let me know how the contour kit works out for you, Dear. I'm very interested.


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I think you will! I got it as soon as it came out online. It's a lovely palette. I did a few YouTube videos with it. Please let me know how the contour kit works out for you, Dear. I'm very interested.


  I wil for sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




l!!! Off to check those vids nowwww!...


----------



## Rinstar (Jun 27, 2014)

Hmmm now that you guys mention it, I did want some of those NARS Final Cut blushes...


----------



## hopefulheart (Jun 27, 2014)

Rinstar said:


> Hmmm now that you guys mention it, I did want some of those NARS Final Cut blushes...


  I wish I could find Sex Fantasy blush. That seems to be the only blush from that collection unavailable everywhere I look.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 27, 2014)

I almost got Sex Fantasy but I think I ended up getting Gaiety at the time. SF looks lovely, though!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 27, 2014)

Rinstar said:


> Hmmm now that you guys mention it, I did want some of those NARS Final Cut blushes...


It is the season of Nars...Im going to check them out tomorrow


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 27, 2014)

I just love my Nars blushes so much. Sometimes I reach I to my vanity and just slide my fingers across that rubber packaging. LOL. I have an ungodly amount but I don't regret a single one.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 28, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> I need to be good too, but of course I immediatly googled that discontinued Nars blush Doucer or whatever it was called. LOL!  Am not going to try and track it down though. I am all in for no buy July and I think it's already started for me


I Googled it too and happened to see it's still available at Nordies. Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Nordstrom also has a NARS counter [@]Dolly Snow[/@], I got my Taj Naval there so if they don't have Gilda at Sephora, I'd try Nordstrom and see if they do.


Taj Naval? Stupid effing phone. Taj MAHAL!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 28, 2014)

I feel like I've eyed Mata Hari forever.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Taj Naval? Stupid effing phone. Taj MAHAL!


I didn't even notice :lol:


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I feel like I've eyed Mata Hari forever.


  That's a great one, too!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 28, 2014)

I think I'm going to do a Nars blush collection video soon. I've been meaning to do one for a long time.


----------



## hopefulheart (Jun 28, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I think I'm going to do a Nars blush collection video soon. I've been meaning to do one for a long time.


  Yes please do!! :cheer:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I didn't even notice :lol:


I didn't either until I was playing catch up and it was just glaring at me. Lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 28, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I think I'm going to do a Nars blush collection video soon. I've been meaning to do one for a long time.


  Yes Yes!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 28, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I think I'm going to do a Nars blush collection video soon. I've been meaning to do one for a long time.


ompom:


----------



## mulderitsme (Jun 28, 2014)

I have 2 days to choose a makeup primer ahhhh. I'm getting married outside, so it needs to be good enough to hold up in like 85 degrees for about 8 hours. I was thinking of Benefit's Stay Flawless, but I don't knowww. Any suggestions? I don't like MAC's btw


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 28, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> I have 2 days to choose a makeup primer ahhhh. I'm getting married outside, so it needs to be good enough to hold up in like 85 degrees for about 8 hours. I was thinking of Benefit's Stay Flawless, but I don't knowww. Any suggestions? I don't like MAC's btw


  I haven't tried that one. My three favorites from the ones that I have tried are Benefit Porefessional,  Smashbox Photo Finish Primer, and Hourglass Veil Mineral Primer. If there will be flash phitos, you might not want the Hourglass primer, though, as it contains titanium dioxide and might cause flashback.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 28, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> I have 2 days to choose a makeup primer ahhhh. I'm getting married outside, so it needs to be good enough to hold up in like 85 degrees for about 8 hours. I was thinking of Benefit's Stay Flawless, but I don't knowww. Any suggestions? I don't like MAC's btw


So I have issues with heat and the summer eating up my make up. I hate summer anyways I suggest the Stila One Step Correct it'll brighten and correct skin flaws for flawless makeup. It'll prime and keep your makeup on and smooth. It is fab!  HTH


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 28, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I almost got Sex Fantasy but I think I ended up getting Gaiety at the time. SF looks lovely, though!


So you do have Gaiety! YAY! I was going to ask you if you did!

  That's my one and only nars blush, but I love it, especially for the apples of my cheeks. I use it a lot with other blushes too.

  Funny how this has become a Nars blush thread! LOL


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 28, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I just love my Nars blushes so much. Sometimes I reach I to my vanity and just slide my fingers across that rubber packaging. LOL. I have an ungodly amount but I don't regret a single one.


I'm sure I wouldn't regret having them either---and now I want them! Ack!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 28, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> So you do have Gaiety! YAY! I was going to ask you if you did!  That's my one and only nars blush, but I love it, especially for the apples of my cheeks. I use it a lot with other blushes too.  Funny how this has become a Nars blush thread! LOL


  LOL, I know! This thread has taken an odd turn. Hahaha. Yes, Gaiety is lovely. Such a pretty, face - brightening shade. Makes me feel girlie!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 28, 2014)

My nordies didn't have a Nars counter :crybaby:


----------



## shizzelly (Jun 28, 2014)

This no buy July is definitely happening for me!! :yahoo:


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> My nordies didn't have a Nars counter


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 28, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> :weep:


I didn't get any Nars Blushes   But I bought a fluidline from a CCO and from my MAC store I bought shadows to start my palette


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> But I bought a fluidline from a CCO and from my MAC store I bought shadows to start my palette


Good to hear that you at least got a few goodies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I honestly don't know how I'm going to make it through all of July without buying any makeup at all---LOL It may get seriously rough!


  Ps. That hip thrusting banana cracks me up!


----------



## shizzelly (Jun 28, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Good to hear that you at least got a few goodies :rasta:  I honestly don't know how I'm going to make it through all of July without buying any makeup at all---LOL It may get seriously rough!   Ps. That hip thrusting banana cracks me up!


 This is going to be so hard! I think I'm going to make a wish list and everytime I have an urge to but something I'll just add it to my list! :wishlist:


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 28, 2014)

shizzelly said:


> This is going to be so hard! I think I'm going to make a wish list and everytime I have an urge to but something I'll just add it to my list!


  That's a good idea! I really want to focus on wearing some of the lipsticks I bought from earlier collections this spring and really get more use out of my stash--try new combos and such. And making a list is great, especially of what I am interested in for the fall collections. We can do this lol!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 28, 2014)

shizzelly said:


> This is going to be so hard! I think I'm going to make a wish list and everytime I have an urge to but something I'll just add it to my list! :wishlist:


  Great idea! Wishlists are good to have even if you're not on a no buy I think. Helps you set priorities and gives you a chance to see if you really do want something or if it was a passing craving for it.


----------



## shizzelly (Jun 28, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> That's a good idea! I really want to focus on wearing some of the lipsticks I bought from earlier collections this spring and really get more use out of my stash--try new combos and such. And making a list is great, especially of what I am interested in for the fall collections. We can do this lol!





veronikawithak said:


> Great idea! Wishlists are good to have even if you're not on a no buy I think. Helps you set priorities and gives you a chance to see if you really do want something or if it was a passing craving for it.


 Thanks ladies! I'm glad to know I'm not alone in this struggle


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 28, 2014)

Love the idea of focusing on all the great new products we've gotten this spring. I know that a lot of us really broke the bank with these recent MAC purchases. I can't remember the last time I felt so overwhelmed by collection releases. I mean, MAC is known for their frequent collection releases, but I feel like there have been even more than usual this spring.  I also like the idea of making lists of products we want. I used to have a list like that, but I'm currently caught up on that list. Maybe we can share our lists on here? Just because we will be on a no buy doesn't mean we can't keep talking about all the goodies we want to save up for!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I didn't get any Nars Blushes   But I bought a fluidline from a CCO and from my MAC store I bought shadows to start my palette


  Did you stick to the same list of shadows we were talking about? Oh, and what fluidline did you get?  I don't think you will go wrong with Gilda blush if you decide to buy online. The color looks super pretty and I hear that it has a great texture.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 28, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Did you stick to the same list of shadows we were talking about? Oh, and what fluidline did you get?  I don't think you will go wrong with Gilda blush if you decide to buy online. The color looks super pretty and I hear that it has a great texture.


I got stares & speculation f/l, they had another but I wanted this olive green fluidline lol. I skipped one of the shadows because I ended up at the CCO first and bought a palette there   I got Copperplate  and three others lol


----------



## shizzelly (Jun 28, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Love the idea of focusing on all the great new products we've gotten this spring. I know that a lot of us really broke the bank with these recent MAC purchases. I can't remember the last time I felt so overwhelmed by collection releases. I mean, MAC is known for their frequent collection releases, but I feel like there have been even more than usual this spring.  I also like the idea of making lists of products we want. I used to have a list like that, but I'm currently caught up on that list. Maybe we can share our lists on here? Just because we will be on a no buy doesn't mean we can't keep talking about all the goodies we want to save up for!


 Great idea! :agree:


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I got Copperplate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay! I love stares & speculation and copperplate is the bomb! Great choices!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 28, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I also like the idea of making lists of products we want. I used to have a list like that, but I'm currently caught up on that list. Maybe we can share our lists on here? Just because we will be on a no buy doesn't mean we can't keep talking about all the goodies we want to save up for!


I totally concur! Great idea Mandy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And it will give us something to focus on! LOL!

  There were so many great products this spring, but it feels like the collections were so close together that we were going from one thing to the next! LOL! My playland lippies need more love and I plan to give it to them!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 28, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> I totally concur! Great idea Mandy!   And it will give us something to focus on! LOL!  There were so many great products this spring, but it feels like the collections were so close together that we were going from one thing to the next! LOL! My playland lippies need more love and I plan to give it to them! p:


  Yes! This Playland lippies are so lovely and I haven't shown them enough love, either.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I got stares & speculation f/l, they had another but I wanted this olive green fluidline lol. I skipped one of the shadows because I ended up at the CCO first and bought a palette there   I got Copperplate  and three others lol


  Stares and Speculation looks gorgeous. I don't have that one.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 28, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Stares and Speculation looks gorgeous. I don't have that one.


CCO 12 bucks lol you know I had to get the deal. They also had deliciously rich too.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> CCO 12 bucks lol you know I had to get the deal. They also had deliciously rich too.


  Nice!  I really wish there was a CCO anywhere near me.  I've only been to one while traveling.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 28, 2014)

Hey, everyone, I added a thread about permanent MAC items here: http://www.specktra.net/t/188805/permanet-mac-items#post_2702299

  I'd love to hear about some of your favorite items from MAC's permanent line as well as hear about any permanent products that are on your wish lists.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 28, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Nice!  I really wish there was a CCO anywhere near me.  I've only been to one while traveling.


I know right? I have never been to a CCO---there are none that I know of on the west coast of Canada. That said, it is probably a good thing because I would practically be living there LOL!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 28, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> I know right? I have never been to a CCO---there are none that I know of on the west coast of Canada. That said, it is probably a good thing because I would practically be living there LOL!


  If I didn't lend out more of my money I would have bought more.
  I wish CCO's were everywhere. You'd love it.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I have to travel to mine takes about an hour or a little less depending on traffic but it still is three freeways.
> 
> If I didn't lend out more of my money I would have bought more.
> I wish CCO's were everywhere. You'd love it.


Wow, three freeways is a lot, but it's great that you got some great products!

  You're so generous doll! And besides, relationships / people are more important than makeup. So kind of you.

  Yeah, I would love it for sure!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 28, 2014)

I would totally spend all my time at the CCO if I had one near me! I'd spend all my time at the MAC counter if I had one that was closer, too! Haha. The nearest MAC counter is an hour away and the nearest CCO is about 3 hours away.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 28, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Wow, three freeways is a lot, but it's great that you got some great products!
> 
> You're so generous doll! And besides, relationships / people are more important than makeup. So kind of you.
> 
> Yeah, I would love it for sure!


  I didn't mind it was for my mother again. She and my dad can pay all the bills and everything else but she needed funds for meds and Gas for the vacation she is coming with me on lol.
  You'd live in there lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 28, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I would totally spend all my time at the CCO if I had one near me! I'd spend all my time at the MAC counter if I had one that was closer, too! Haha. The nearest MAC counter is an hour away and the nearest CCO is about 3 hours away.


  I spend a lot of my free time at my counter lol 15 min away is the best part.

  Next time you travel hit up all the CCO's and MAC stores lol


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I spend a lot of my free time at my counter lol 15 min away is the best part.  Next time you travel hit up all the CCO's and MAC stores lol


  I have never set foot in an actual freestanding store. Crazy, but true.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 28, 2014)

Stepped into Sephora today and watched all the NARS blushes they had....BIG mistake. :haha:


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Stepped into Sephora today and watched all the NARS blushes they had....BIG mistake. :haha:


  LOL! Any in particular that are calling to you?


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I got stares & speculation f/l, they had another but I wanted this olive green fluidline lol. I skipped one of the shadows because I ended up at the CCO first and bought a palette there   I got Copperplate  and three others lol


I almost snagged S&S at my CCO the other day. Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 28, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> LOL! Any in particular that are calling to you?


Outlaw.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Outlaw.


  Ooh, I bet that one would be lovely on you! I haven't worn it in a little while. I need to pull it out and show it some love.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I almost snagged S&S at my CCO the other day. Lol


Twins lol you have to get it now


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 28, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I have never set foot in an actual freestanding store. Crazy, but true.


Wha! You need to mandy asap! It'll change your life lol


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Wha! You need to mandy asap! It'll change your life lol


  LOL I'm sure it would. There just aren't any around here.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Wha! You need to mandy asap! It'll change your life lol


The freestanding store is like a faerie tale wonderland filled with magic and merriment! I usually just hit my Dillard's counter though since that's a 20 minute drive from my house vs the like 40 or so minute ride to the store. Plus,Ricky works at the Dillard's and I loves Ricky.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 28, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Ooh, I bet that one would be lovely on you! I haven't worn it in a little while. I need to pull it out and show it some love.


It WILL be mine! Lol


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 28, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I have never set foot in an actual freestanding store. Crazy, but true.


I have a free standing store and a Bay store 10 minutes from my house 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  You can well imagine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh my gosh, on a totally different note, I just let a stranger and her boy into my house to use the bathroom! I was moving the succulents inside for the night (since I was robbed last summer) and this lady walked past, desperate to find a bathroom for her son. My house is not the tidiest at the moment LOL so embarrassing! I was apologizing up a hoop! I feel like my house is a disaster right now----shoot! Okay, just a little digression. haha!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 28, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> I have a free standing store and a Bay store 10 minutes from my house    You can well imagine!    Oh my gosh, on a totally different note, I just let a stranger and her boy into my house to use the bathroom! I was moving the succulents inside for the night (since I was robbed last summer) and this lady walked past, desperate to find a bathroom for her son. My house is not the tidiest at the moment LOL so embarrassing! I was apologizing up a hoop! I feel like my house is a disaster right now----shoot! Okay, just a little digression. haha!


  Hahahaha! I soooo know the feeling. It is so embarrassing to have unexpected guests when your house is a wreck. Unfortunately, it seems like that's when they usually show up!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 28, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Hahahaha! I soooo know the feeling. It is so embarrassing to have unexpected guests when your house is a wreck. Unfortunately, it seems like that's when they usually show up!


So embarrassing! Always bad timing right? Guess I need to do more tidying up tomorrow LOL!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> The freestanding store is like a faerie tale wonderland filled with magic and merriment! I usually just hit my Dillard's counter though since that's a 20 minute drive from my house vs the like 40 or so minute ride to the store. Plus,Ricky works at the Dillard's and I loves Ricky.


I always go to my counter...but on a rare occasion the free standing store is where I shop.  Magic and unicorns


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 28, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> So embarrassing! Always bad timing right? Guess I need to do more tidying up tomorrow LOL!


  Me, too! My husband is actually the homemaker but he has been under the weather for a couple days so the house needs some work.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 28, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> I have a free standing store and a Bay store 10 minutes from my house    You can well imagine!    Oh my gosh, on a totally different note, I just let a stranger and her boy into my house to use the bathroom! I was moving the succulents inside for the night (since I was robbed last summer) and this lady walked past, desperate to find a bathroom for her son. My house is not the tidiest at the moment LOL so embarrassing! I was apologizing up a hoop! I feel like my house is a disaster right now----shoot! Okay, just a little digression. haha!


haha so kind of you! And when unexpected visitors show up here...im like yup house is messy but did you notice my makeup is on point :haha:


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> haha so kind of you! And when unexpected visitors show up here...im like yup house is messy *but did you notice my makeup is on point* :haha:


  LOL!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 28, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> LOL!


lol it's true and then they ask why are you in pjs :haha:


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> haha so kind of you! *And when unexpected visitors show up here...im like yup house is messy but did you notice my makeup is on point*











You are awesome.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> lol it's true and then they ask why are you in pjs


Yep, that was pretty much the scenerio tonight! Nice makeup and hair, but that's about it! LOL!


----------



## hopefulheart (Jun 28, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> *I have a free standing store and a Bay store 10 minutes from my house*    You can well imagine!    Oh my gosh, on a totally different note, I just let a stranger and her boy into my house to use the bathroom! I was moving the succulents inside for the night (since I was robbed last summer) and this lady walked past, desperate to find a bathroom for her son. My house is not the tidiest at the moment LOL so embarrassing! I was apologizing up a hoop! I feel like my house is a disaster right now----shoot! Okay, just a little digression. haha!


  I have a counter and free standing store 10-15 away from me too! Gets me in big trouble!!


----------



## mulderitsme (Jun 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> HTH


  Thank you guys! Always so helpful!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 28, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> Thank you guys! Always so helpful! :hug:


  You're very welcome, Sweetie!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 28, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> Thank you guys! Always so helpful!


  Anytime love!


----------



## shizzelly (Jun 29, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> I totally concur! Great idea Mandy!   And it will give us something to focus on! LOL!  There were so many great products this spring, but it feels like the collections were so close together that we were going from one thing to the next! LOL! My playland lippies need more love and I plan to give it to them! p:


 I'm pretty sure I've only used like 1 out of the 5 playland lippies I got!  I really need to stop neglecting them :wiggle:


----------



## shizzelly (Jun 29, 2014)

So what's the last thing everyone has purchased before July 1st?  I have 3 things from Moody Blooms that should be here tomorrow (BI, WW & GR) also I got maybelline's nudes palette and Brazen Berry from Ulta the other day!


----------



## martiangurll (Jun 29, 2014)

No buy in July?  I'm in the precontemplative phase.  Not sure I can do it.  Not sure I want to do it.  Just in case, I am considering organizing my latest hauls into makeup bags and opening the bag up maybe twice a week to play with them.  Maybe I should do 3 per week?  We aren't counting staples like if I run out of cleanser or something right?  I think I can do it but I'm skurred.


----------



## hopefulheart (Jun 29, 2014)

shizzelly said:


> So what's the last thing everyone has purchased before July 1st?  I have 3 things from Moody Blooms that should be here tomorrow (BI, WW & GR) also I got maybelline's nudes palette and Brazen Berry from Ulta the other day!


  Bred for Beauty blush from Moody Blooms will be my last makeup purchase until A Novel Romance kills my bank account!  





martiangurll said:


> No buy in July?  I'm in the precontemplative phase.  Not sure I can do it.  Not sure I want to do it.  Just in case, I am considering organizing my latest hauls into makeup bags and opening the bag up maybe twice a week to play with them.  Maybe I should do 3 per week?  *We aren't counting staples like if I run out of cleanser or something right?*  I think I can do it but I'm skurred.


  I'm not going to count stuff like that. I shouldn't run out for awhile but I plan to restock any essentials - cleanser, moisturizer, mascara, etc if I need to. I can't go without those!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 29, 2014)

martiangurll said:


> No buy in July?  I'm in the precontemplative phase.  Not sure I can do it.  Not sure I want to do it.  Just in case, I am considering organizing my latest hauls into makeup bags and opening the bag up maybe twice a week to play with them.  Maybe I should do 3 per week?  We aren't counting staples like if I run out of cleanser or something right?  I think I can do it but I'm skurred.


  I'm definitely not counting staples! I could never do that


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 29, 2014)

shizzelly said:


> So what's the last thing everyone has purchased before July 1st?  I have 3 things from Moody Blooms that should be here tomorrow (BI, WW & GR) also I got maybelline's nudes palette and Brazen Berry from Ulta the other day!


  I think my Moody Blooms haul was the last thing for me. I keep thinking of other things I might want, but I think I'm good for now.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 29, 2014)

shizzelly said:


> So what's the last thing everyone has purchased before July 1st? I have 3 things from Moody Blooms that should be here tomorrow (BI, WW & GR) also I got maybelline's nudes palette and Brazen Berry from Ulta the other day!


  So far it seems the last thing was pan eyeshadows and a palette. 

  But there is still today and tomorrow so that could change lol


----------



## shizzelly (Jun 29, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm definitely not counting staples! I could never do that


 Me either!   





Dolly Snow said:


> So far it seems the last thing was pan eyeshadows and a palette.   But there is still today and tomorrow so that could change lol


 Yea I'm trying to tell myself it's July already lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 29, 2014)

shizzelly said:


> Yea I'm trying to tell myself it's July already lol


  IT IS NOT JULY YET


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 29, 2014)

martiangurll said:


> No buy in July?  I'm in the precontemplative phase.  Not sure I can do it.  Not sure I want to do it.  Just in case, I am considering organizing my latest hauls into makeup bags and opening the bag up maybe twice a week to play with them.  Maybe I should do 3 per week?  We aren't counting staples like if I run out of cleanser or something right?  I think I can do it but I'm skurred.


I don't count staples either, if I run out of foundation or mascara etc I'll go get those, just no non essentials.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't count staples either, if I run out of foundation or mascara etc I'll go get those, just no non essentials.


  Yeah, I know that I won't run out of foundation during this time, but if I did, there is no way I wouldn't run out and get some!  Of course, I never leave the house without foundation.  I just can't.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't count staples either, if I run out of foundation or mascara etc I'll go get those, just no non essentials.


  I would never run out of foundation because I keep a spare just incase.
  Mascara I have 6 tubes in rotation lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 29, 2014)

Clearly I have no self control lol


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Clearly I have no self control lol


  Lol, many collections launch in July here ( Moody Blooms in stores, the Bobbi Brown Surf and Sand. Nars at Sephora ... No will Power and resisting is truly impossible even for a single month !  No buy never lol, slow buy well maybe in August euh until late August that is !


----------



## shizzelly (Jun 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I would never run out of foundation because I keep a spare just incase. Mascara I have 6 tubes in rotation lol


 Yea I have about 6 favorite foundations depending on how I feel that day :haha: and about a million sample mascaras to choose from!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 29, 2014)

Am trying to coast into July without freaking out about what I should quickly get today or tomorrow---LOL! But then again, I hope I am done with Moody Blooms now. Perhaps I should do some thinking....hmmmmmm


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 29, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Am trying to coast into July without freaking out about what I should quickly get today or tomorrow---LOL! But then again, I hope I am done with Moody Blooms now. Perhaps I should do some thinking....hmmmmmm


In an act to buy quickly I bought t shirts lol one ursula and one for my sister with jack and sally!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 29, 2014)

shizzelly said:


> Yea I have about 6 favorite foundations depending on how I feel that day :haha: and about a million sample mascaras to choose from!


Sample mascaras are the best lol, I've got so many I love them all.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 29, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Am trying to coast into July without freaking out about what I should quickly get today or tomorrow---LOL! But then again, I hope I am done with Moody Blooms now. Perhaps I should do some thinking....hmmmmmm


  The only thing I can think of that I kind of still want is Phosphorescent,  but I think I'm going to pass.


----------



## mulderitsme (Jun 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sample mascaras are the best lol, I've got so many I love them all.


Yep, I've got 2 full size mascaras and 4 sample sizes! Haha
  The last things I'm going to buy are a makeup primer and probably a Maybelline waterproof mascara. I want so badly to splurge and get UD's waterproof mascara, but I'm trying to control myself at least a little before Tuesday!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 29, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> Yep, I've got 2 full size mascaras and 4 sample sizes! Haha The last things I'm going to buy are a makeup primer and probably a Maybelline waterproof mascara. I want so badly to splurge and get UD's waterproof mascara, but I'm trying to control myself at least a little before Tuesday! :whip:


I've got eight sample mascaras and five full size lol  My fav mascara is Benefit They're Real! Ugh amazing!  I really like the maybelline falsies waterproof mascara too.


----------



## shizzelly (Jun 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I really like the maybelline falsies waterproof mascara too.


  I think I'm the only person in the world that hates that mascara!  It always rubs off of my lashes and on to my brow bone just like maybelline's stupid great lash.  My favorite mascaras would have to be anything from Rimmel, TF Better Than Sex, and Diorshow Waterproof


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 29, 2014)

shizzelly said:


> I think I'm the only person in the world that hates that mascara!  It always rubs off of my lashes and on to my brow bone just like maybelline's stupid great lash.  My favorite mascaras would have to be anything from Rimmel, TF Better Than Sex, and Diorshow Waterproof :happydance:


The Diorshow waterproof is amazing too  i forgot that one


----------



## shizzelly (Jun 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> The Diorshow waterproof is amazing too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I wore that bad boy at my wedding, it lasts forever and makes my lashes like ba-boom!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> In an act to buy quickly I bought t shirts lol one ursula and one for my sister with jack and sally!


  Wait! Are we applying this to clothes too? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then I am a gonner for sure! lol


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 29, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> The only thing I can think of that I kind of still want o's Phosphorescent, but I think I'm going to pass.


I've been doing some swatches, and Phossy is practically the same as Love Beam huggable if by chance you have that one 

  I'm shouldn't enable, but you need Phossy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Then again, as far as I'm concerned, EVERYONE needs Phossy! LOL

  (I love my corals for the summertime, so this one is a no-brainer for me! Ripe juicy watermelon lips!)


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 29, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Wait! Are we applying this to clothes too? :shock:  Then I am a gonner for sure! lol  :sweat:


I don't think so lol but it was an effort to stop me buying makeup for now


----------



## shizzelly (Jun 29, 2014)

Sooo the BECCA Opal highlighter is back on Sephora's website and I've been stalking for awhile now, should I grab it while it's available during the last day left of June???


----------



## walkingdead (Jun 29, 2014)

shizzelly said:


> Sooo the BECCA Opal highlighter is back on Sephora's website and I've been stalking for awhile now, should I grab it while it's available during the last day left of June??? :anyone:


  Yes ~  grab it!  I got the rose gold when it came back in stock and I have the liquid opal which I love.


----------



## PinayGator (Jun 29, 2014)

shizzelly said:


> Sooo the BECCA Opal highlighter is back on Sephora's website and I've been stalking for awhile now, should I grab it while it's available during the last day left of June???


  I just got mine earlier this week and it's gorgeous. Easily blendable and it just sort of melts into the skin. I'm tempted by Topaz, but I'm going to sit on my hands and wait.


----------



## shizzelly (Jun 29, 2014)

PinayGator said:


> I caved before the first, mine should be here on Tuesday! Which still counts!
> 
> 
> I just got mine earlier this week and it's gorgeous. Easily blendable and it just sort of melts into the skin. I'm tempted by Topaz, but I'm going to sit on my hands and wait.


  I caved and just ordered it!  But I justified it to myself because I'm getting promoted on Tuesday so it's my last gift of the month to myself!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I used the free shipping code so I didn't have to spend an extra $12!!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I don't think so lol but it was an effort to stop me buying makeup for now


Right on doll! Good effort!


----------



## walkingdead (Jun 29, 2014)

shizzelly said:


> I caved and just ordered it!  But I justified it to myself because I'm getting promoted on Tuesday so it's my last gift of the month to myself!  :encore:  And I used the free shipping code so I didn't have to spend an extra $12!! :yahoo:


  Yay!  I hope you love it!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 29, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Yeah, I know that I won't run out of foundation during this time, but if I did, there is no way I wouldn't run out and get some!  Of course, I never leave the house without foundation.  I just can't.





Dolly Snow said:


> I would never run out of foundation because I keep a spare just incase. Mascara I have 6 tubes in rotation lol


I guess I'm the freak that prances about any and everywhere naked faced at least half the time. :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 29, 2014)

Well, naked face minus mascara and a light dusting of ambient powder over moisturizer because I'm a highlighting whore.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 29, 2014)

Random, but am I the only one who gets all swoonafied over Idris Elba? He's so handsome and that accent! :hot:


----------



## shizzelly (Jun 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Random, but am I the only one who gets all swoonafied over Idris Elba? He's so handsome and that accent! :hot:


 Is that the guy from obsessed the movie with Beyonce?


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 29, 2014)

shizzelly said:


> Is that the guy from obsessed the movie with Beyonce?


I googled and yes that's him!


----------



## hopefulheart (Jun 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I've got eight sample mascaras and five full size lol  My fav mascara is *Benefit They're Real!* Ugh amazing!  I really like the maybelline falsies waterproof mascara too.


  Love that mascara! I've been trying out a couple other mascaras before I buy that one again. I've been loving the CK One from ULTAs birthday gift and Jordana Best Lash Extreme. Plus I have the mini MUFE one from Sephoras birthday gift still. I've never had this many mascaras open at one time!   





NaomiH said:


> Well, naked face minus mascara and a light dusting of *ambient powder* over moisturizer because I'm a highlighting whore.


  I want to try one of those so bad!!!   





shizzelly said:


> I think I'm the only person in the world that hates that mascara!  It always rubs off of my lashes and on to my brow bone just like maybelline's stupid great lash.  My favorite mascaras would have to be anything from Rimmel, *TF Better Than Sex*, and Diorshow Waterproof :happydance:


  I want to try that one when I run out of my current mascaras.    





shizzelly said:


> I wore that bad boy at my wedding, it lasts forever and makes my lashes like ba-boom!:rasta:


  I may need to try that one out!!!   





shizzelly said:


> I caved and just ordered it!  But I justified it to myself because I'm getting promoted on Tuesday so it's my last gift of the month to myself!  :encore:  And I used the free shipping code so I didn't have to spend an extra $12!! :yahoo:


  :cheer:  That highlighter looks gorgeous! I've never tried anything from Becca but once No Buy July is over I might pick up either Opal or Moonstone. Congrats on getting promoted!!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 29, 2014)

I finally got around to filming a Nars blush collection video for those of you who were asking about it.  It isn't going up tonight, but I'll try to put it up sometime in the next couple of days.  I counted them all for the first time.  I have 19.  Yes, I am insane...


----------



## shizzelly (Jun 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I googled and yes that's him!


 Yep he's a cutie :cheer:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Random, but am I the only one who gets all swoonafied over Idris Elba? He's so handsome and that accent!


  Dear lordie I love that man!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Dear lordie I love that man!


He's pretty damn great!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 29, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Right on doll! Good effort!


  It didn't help any. My sister googled where we are going these next few days of july and wait for it......................................







  there is a MAC store ten min away


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> He's pretty damn great!


  His eyes are amazing


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I guess I'm the freak that prances about any and everywhere naked faced at least half the time.


  I used to go around everywhere with no foundation at all. 
  Now I do every so often! I love my naked face lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 29, 2014)

Yeah they are and I could sit and listen to him talk forever. Sorry Fancy Pants! :lol:





Dolly Snow said:


> His eyes are amazing


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah they are and I could sit and listen to him talk forever. Sorry Fancy Pants!


  He has a super sexy voice! I could listen to him all day too.
  Him and TH are my ultimate voices I could listen to all the damn time


----------



## shizzelly (Jun 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It didn't help any. My sister googled where we are going these next few days of july and wait for it......................................        there is a MAC store ten min away


 :macwallet:


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It didn't help any. My sister googled where we are going these next few days of july and wait for it......................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh this isn't gooooood.......LOL. But wait, do they have air conditioning? It's a good excuse to cool off and just LOOK at all the pretties....and maybe touch them, or put them on your face...

  Or perhaps not.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 29, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Well that blows my blush collection out of the water ! Can't wait to see the video, or maybe I should wait until August?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  noooooo....probably lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 29, 2014)

.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> He has a super sexy voice! I could listen to him all day too. Him and TH are my ultimate voices I could listen to all the damn time


TH too! Yeah his is sexy!


----------



## hopefulheart (Jun 29, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I finally got around to filming a Nars blush collection video for those of you who were asking about it.  It isn't going up tonight, but I'll try to put it up sometime in the next couple of days.  I counted them all for the first time.  I have 19.  Yes, I am insane...  :wtf2:


  :cheer:  I can't wait to see that video!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 29, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> :thud: Well that blows my blush collection out of the water ! Can't wait to see the video, or maybe I should wait until August?     Oh this isn't gooooood.......LOL. But wait, do they have air conditioning? It's a good excuse to cool off and just LOOK at all the pretties....and maybe touch them, or put them on your face...  Or perhaps not.


  Uh oh... do I need to wait until august before I upload this vid? I don't wanna enable you! Lol  





hopefulheart said:


> :cheer:  I can't wait to see that video!


----------



## PinayGator (Jun 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am going to a hotel/casino so that has ac lol and I guess I could just not go to the MAC store but but the place I am going to eat dinner at is in the same lot lol.....on another note I fudged my hair up! I went in the pool for the last four hours. So now I will be coloring it before I leave tomorrow.
> 
> noooooo....probably lol


  You could always make a list of things you've wanted to swatch but never had the time to do so, then add/remove them from your BUYALLTHETHINGS list for the fall!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am going to a hotel/casino so that has ac lol and I guess I could just not go to the MAC store but but the place I am going to eat dinner at is in the same lot lol.....on another note I fudged my hair up! I went in the pool for the last four hours. So now I will be coloring it before I leave tomorrow.


  Well then it looks like you are going! I mean, it makes perfect sense LOL! You will at least have to take a look! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  You fudged the hair? SHOOT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I LOVE your hair! Such a beautiful color! At least it will be fresh and nice for your vacation, but that sucks I agree!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 29, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


>


  Well hopefully the ones that I want will be permanent and then I won't have to worry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But you totally have to load up that video because I'm dying to see it!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am going to a hotel/casino so that has ac lol and I guess I could just not go to the MAC store but but the place I am going to eat dinner at is in the same lot lol.....on another note I fudged my hair up! I went in the pool for the last four hours. So now I will be coloring it before I leave tomorrow.   noooooo....probably lol


  The pains of being a bottle redhead. So hard to maintain!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 29, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Well then it looks like you are going! I mean, it makes perfect sense LOL! You will at least have to take a look!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yea the chlorine turned it orange reddish. I am just going to plop purple over it. 
  Lol you are enabling me and I like it


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 29, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Well hopefully the ones that I want will be permanent and then I won't have to worry!    But you totally have to load up that video because I'm dying to see it!


  Yes, they are all permanent! I'll try to edit it and get it uploaded within the next couple days. I have another video I need to do for Dolly soon, as well.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 29, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> The pains of being a bottle redhead. So hard to maintain!!


  Yup lol I love having red hair. The color stays pretty well actually and for me it is super easy to maintain.
  I mean the couple of last times i colored it red it stood four months without fading which is good.
  It is only in the summer that it fades too fast, because I love my pool and I sweat lol


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yup lol I love having red hair. The color stays pretty well actually and for me it is super easy to maintain. I mean the couple of last times i colored it red it stood four months without fading which is good. It is only in the summer that it fades too fast, because I love my pool and I sweat lol


  the time I spent as a redhead was during the summer and I had to have the color refreshed like every 2 or 3 weeks! It was pure torture.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 29, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> the time I spent as a redhead was during the summer and I had to have the color refreshed like every 2 or 3 weeks! It was pure torture.


  Eeek i'd die if I ever had to do that.
  My sister does it for a living so the color we use is amazing and crazy pigmented. 
  If i need it retouched itll just be for the roots but I let it grow lol
  The purple should cover if not then I guess magenta here I come


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Eeek i'd die if I ever had to do that. My sister does it for a living so the color we use is amazing and crazy pigmented.  If i need it retouched itll just be for the roots but I let it grow lol The purple should cover if not then I guess magenta here I come :haha:


  I had really good color but the problem was that my hair had to be bleached first and it just wouldn't hold the pigment, unfortunately. I enjoyed the color, though! If I think of it later then I will try to find a picture.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 29, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Yes, they are all permanent! I'll try to edit it and get it uploaded within the next couple days. *I have another video I need to do for Dolly soon, as well.*


  You can't just dangle that out there LOL! What video are ya makin for Dolly?


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 29, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> You can't just dangle that out there LOL! What video are ya makin for Dolly?


  Oh haha. Just making an eyeshadow video for her! I'll let you know when that one goes up, too, but it will be a little while before I'll get a chance!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 29, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> You can't just dangle that out there LOL! What video are ya makin for Dolly?
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *MandyVanHook*
> 
> 
> ...


  Yay my video is coming lol


----------



## mulderitsme (Jun 29, 2014)

I got a mini Smashbox photo finish primer, a little Benefit gift thing that includes That Gal primer and The Porefessional, and then I got some Tarte oil-absorbing blotting papers so I think I'm done! With just 26.5 hours to spare!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 29, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> I got a mini Smashbox photo finish primer, a little Benefit gift thing that includes That Gal primer and The Porefessional, and then I got some Tarte oil-absorbing blotting papers so I think I'm done! With just 26.5 hours to spare!


  Woohoo! It's getting so close! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## mulderitsme (Jun 29, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Woohoo! It's getting so close! I'm so excited for you!


26 days!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 29, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> I got a mini Smashbox photo finish primer, a little Benefit gift thing that includes That Gal primer and The Porefessional, and then I got some Tarte oil-absorbing blotting papers so I think I'm done! With just 26.5 hours to spare!


Woooo hooo


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 30, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> the time I spent as a redhead was during the summer and I had to have the color refreshed like every 2 or 3 weeks! It was pure torture.


I used to love being a redhead too but like Mandy said it was extremely high maintenance between the fading color and the new growth it was  a constant struggle.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> I used to love being a redhead too but like Mandy said it was extremely high maintenance between the fading color and the new growth it was  a constant struggle.


I haven't experienced all of those problems being a redhead just the regrowth really. And I've been coloring my hair since I was a teen.  Anyways I had my hair up after the pool I thought it had faded, finally I took it down and alas it didn't still effing vibrant red! Looks like I can't color it :sigh:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2014)

PinayGator said:


> You could always make a list of things you've wanted to swatch but never had the time to do so, then add/remove them from your BUYALLTHETHINGS list for the fall!


True I could do that! That is actually a really good plan


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Random, but am I the only one who gets all swoonafied over Idris Elba? He's so handsome and that accent! :hot:


  I nearly thought it was man candy here LOL but I was wrong ! ))))  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Naomi you are impossible, just like Dolly in fact )) ! I am off topic ? Euh lol don ´ t think so !


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Naomi you are impossible, just like Dolly in fact
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I totally read that quote in his voice and let me tell you, he could let loose with me ANY day!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> The pains of being a bottle redhead. So hard to maintain!!









 I kept my hair a dark red for a few years in my early 20s, pain in the butt.


----------



## shizzelly (Jun 30, 2014)

#nobuyjulysoicanbuyallthethingsthisfall struggle officially starts tomorrow :sigh:


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm extending mine until August. But yeah. let the challenge begin!  Fight those buying urges!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

Mine is going until August 21st unless I decide to skip ANR, then it'll be going until September 4th.


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Joining this but I am severely tempted to get in one last Sephora order in  today as my cart is quite full! Decision decisions.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Joining this but I am severely tempted to get in one last Sephora order in  today as my cart is quite full! Decision decisions.


  You have until midnight!


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jun 30, 2014)

shizzelly said:


> *I think I'm the only person in the world that hates that mascara! * It always rubs off of my lashes and on to my brow bone just like maybelline's stupid great lash.  My favorite mascaras would have to be anything from Rimmel, TF Better Than Sex, and Diorshow Waterproof


  I don't like it either.  It would flake on me and get into my eyes after only about an hour or two of wear.  I have never had any other mascara do that.  Right now, I have 3 full size mascaras open and one sample.  I'm loving MUFE Smoky Extravagant for the upper lashes and MAC Extended Play Gigablack for the lower lashes.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

hopefulheart said:


> That highlighter looks gorgeous! I've never tried anything from Becca but once No Buy July is over I might pick up either Opal or Moonstone. Congrats on getting promoted!!!


  I only have one, but I really like it and use it almost daily!


----------



## walkingdead (Jun 30, 2014)

NaturallyUrs said:


> I'm extending mine until August. But yeah. let the challenge begin!  Fight those buying urges!


  LOL!! Tekken!! ️


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> LOL!! Tekken!! ️


  Mortal Kombat!


----------



## walkingdead (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Mortal Kombat!


  You're right!  Mortal kombat Then what's Tekken!?


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> You're right! Mortal kimbat Then what's Tekken!?


  Similar game, but different characters. Tekken had Law, King etc and it wasn't as bloody.


----------



## walkingdead (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Similar game, but different characters. Tekken had Law, King etc and it wasn't as bloody.


  I remember that and street fighter


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I remember that and street fighter


  LOVED Street Fighter!


----------



## CarmenK (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think I'll stick to my beloved orangey, peachy, neutral blushes. lol


These are the only blush shades I tend to wear they are just so flattering on warm skin. You might want to check out Nars silvana, it looks blah in the pan but gives a beautiful natural glow to the skin. I wore the heck out of this blush in the winter


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 30, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> These are the only blush shades I tend to wear they are just so flattering on warm skin. You might want to check out Nars silvana, it looks blah in the pan but gives a beautiful natural glow to the skin. I wore the heck out of this blush in the winter


  I have always wanted to pick up Silvana but Madly looks very similar to that on me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But I agree both are gorgeous shades on warm skin tones!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> These are the only blush shades I tend to wear they are just so flattering on warm skin. You might want to check out Nars silvana, it looks blah in the pan but gives a beautiful natural glow to the skin. I wore the heck out of this blush in the winter


  Oh Silvana looks pretty! I think once the no-buy is over though I'm grabbing Outlaw. I actually salivated when I swatched it on my hand the other day. lol


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 30, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Joining this but I am severely tempted to get in one last Sephora order in  today as my cart is quite full! Decision decisions.








 Well you have until midnight tonight, otherwise as @Dolly Snow would say, you'll turn into a Gremlin! LOL

  I may be placing one tiny last order with Mac today---so funny!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh Silvana looks pretty! I think once the no-buy is over though I'm grabbing Outlaw.* I actually salivated when I swatched it on my hand the other day. lol*


  Now this is the sign of a must buy item!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh Silvana looks pretty! I think once the no-buy is over though I'm grabbing Outlaw. I actually salivated when I swatched it on my hand the other day. lol


  If you want to hoard NARS blushes, the best time is during the fall F&F sales(NARS, Beauty.com and Sephora), though i find sephora has limited shades. But Beauty.com 20% sale happens often!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Now this is the sign of a must buy item!


  Right? I'm almost tempted to grab it today before the 1st rolls around. lol


----------



## pinkpaint (Jun 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> If you want to hoard NARS blushes, the best time is during the fall F&F sales(NARS, Beauty.com and Sephora), though i find sephora has limited shades. But Beauty.com 20% sale happens often!


  This is what I do. I buy maybe 2 Nars blushes a year, always during the F&F sales. Can't believe they're $30 now. I feel like they were $26 not too long ago. Geez.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> If you want to hoard NARS blushes, the best time is during the fall F&F sales(NARS, Beauty.com and Sephora), though i find sephora has limited shades. But Beauty.com 20% sale happens often!


  I'll keep that in mind, thanks!


----------



## CarmenK (Jun 30, 2014)

ARmakeupjunkie said:


> LOL, you and me both!  These days, I am usually without makeup but, I have never been the kind of girl that felt the need to wear it everyday.
> 
> I don't like it either.  It would flake on me and get into my eyes after only about an hour or two of wear.  I have never had any other mascara do that.  Right now, I have 3 full size mascaras open and one sample.  I'm loving MUFE Smoky Extravagant for the upper lashes and MAC Extended Play Gigablack for the lower lashes.


  I love gigablack for the lower lashes!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 30, 2014)

pinkpaint said:


> This is what I do. I buy maybe 2 Nars blushes a year, always during the F&F sales. Can't believe they're $30 now. I feel like they were $26 not too long ago. Geez.


  Same here. since most are permanent, I go one or two at a time during F&F sales. And there will be a few sales during the year, so over time it builds up pretty quick!


----------



## CarmenK (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh Silvana looks pretty! I think once the no-buy is over though I'm grabbing Outlaw. I actually salivated when I swatched it on my hand the other day. lol


Omg outlaw is pretty wow! I'll have to play with that in stores

  ITA with everyone I always try to buy Nars blushes when theres a f&f sale, they have gone up so much from when I first used to buy them. But granted they are worth it


----------



## pinkpaint (Jun 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Same here. since most are permanent, I go one or two at a time during F&F sales. And there will be a few sales during the year, so over time it builds up pretty quick!


  Yes! I think I have 9 now. Goodness lol. And there's always another one on the list. I'm praying to the makeup gods for a new cheek palette that has some shades I'm missing, like Gina, Gilda or Madly.


----------



## CarmenK (Jun 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I have always wanted to pick up Silvana but Madly looks very similar to that on me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea they do look similar but Madly leaned a little pink on me, Silvana somehow just warms up my skin really nicely, sucks they dont carry this shade in stores it only seems to be available online at Nars and I hardly see anyone talk much about this blush but its easily one of my favs


----------



## CarmenK (Jun 30, 2014)

pinkpaint said:


> Yes! I think I have 9 now. Goodness lol. And there's always another one on the list. I'm praying to the makeup gods for a new cheek palette that has some shades I'm missing, like Gina, Gilda or Madly.


You HAVE to get Gina its so beautiful!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 30, 2014)

pinkpaint said:


> Yes! I think I have 9 now. Goodness lol. And there's always another one on the list. I'm praying to the makeup gods for a new cheek palette that has some shades I'm missing, like Gina, Gilda or Madly.


  Its a slippery slope lol.I like MAC blushes but I looove NARS ones. I get good wear out those than MAC (not that it stops me from getting all the LE ones they put out still...) So yay for the ever increasing stash!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

I feel so lame now since I only own 1 NARS blush, I need to step up my game! lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I feel so lame now since I only own 1 NARS blush, I need to step up my game! lol








Yesssss more NARS blushes! But its the way it is, since most of those blushes are permanent, it stays on the list forever in the midst of the never ending LE collections and new launches! There is a never a good time for getting permanent line stuff!


----------



## hopefulheart (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I feel so lame now since I only own 1 NARS blush, I need to step up my game! lol


  I only have 2 (Gina and Douceur). I'm going to be in trouble with my bank account with these babies! I bought both of those within a 2 week period. I want more!!


----------



## CarmenK (Jun 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Its a slippery slope lol.I like MAC blushes but I looove NARS ones. I get good wear out those than MAC (not that it stops me from getting all the LE ones they put out still...) So yay for the ever increasing stash!


I feel the same way I started out with Mac blushes and then fell in love with Nars and got rid of my mac ones. I just started getting back into Mac blushes but I only have LE ones now. I love to apply them with the Yachiyo brush but I lost mines and need to go get a replacement =/ they work so well together


----------



## pinkpaint (Jun 30, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> You HAVE to get Gina its so beautiful!


  I've been lusting after Gina forever! But I found MAC Honey Jasmine in the CB a couple months back, so I'm putting it off for awhile. I love HJ, though, so I'm sure I'll love Gina just as much. Orange blushes in the summer are just everythang


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 30, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> I feel the same way I started out with Mac blushes and then fell in love with Nars and got rid of my mac ones. I just started getting back into Mac blushes but I only have LE ones now. I love to apply them with the Yachiyo brush but I lost mines and need to go get a replacement =/ they work so well together


  True that! I love my NARS yachiyo, still use often but you should try Hakuhodo Yachiyo (tapered end). Its almostthe same pricing but much much much softer...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ie if you havent tried that already)

  http://www.hakuhodousa.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=108


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 30, 2014)

And all this talk about new blushes and brushes is going on the #TEAMNOBUYJUY thread


----------



## PinayGator (Jun 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> And all this talk about new blushes and brushes is going on the #TEAMNOBUYJUY thread


  #TEAMNOBUYJULYBUTWEAREGOINGTOTEMPTYOUANYWAY


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 30, 2014)

hopefulheart said:


> I only have 2 (Gina and Douceur). I'm going to be in trouble with my bank account with these babies! I bought both of those within a 2 week period. I want more!!


  Two of my favorites.  I just love them so much!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I guess I'm the freak that prances about any and everywhere naked faced at least half the time.


  Naomi, if I had your skin, I would, too!


----------



## hopefulheart (Jun 30, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Two of my favorites.  I just love them so much!


  I'm so happy with them! They are gorgeous!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Naomi, if I had your skin, I would, too!


  You're sweet, but I doubt you'd be saying that if you saw me right now. lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 30, 2014)

PinayGator said:


> #TEAMNOBUYJULYBUTWEAREGOINGTOTEMPTYOUANYWAY








 #TEAMNOBUYJULYEXCEPTNARSBLUSHES
  And I was thinking since essentials are excluded, can i count my blushes as essentials!


----------



## shizzelly (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I feel so lame now since I only own 1 NARS blush, I need to step up my game! lol


 Same here! All I have is orgasm


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 30, 2014)

I might have to consider getting Silvana. 


NaomiH said:


> You're sweet, but I doubt you'd be saying that if you saw me right now. lol


  I've seen your foundation-free pics!  Gorgeous!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 30, 2014)

shizzelly said:


> Same here! All I have is orgasm


  Like so many others, that was my first.  I think that my second one was Sin, and that one really cemented my love!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

shizzelly said:


> Same here! All I have is orgasm


  I am SO immature because that just totally made me giggle.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I might have to consider getting Silvana.
> 
> I've seen your foundation-free pics!  Gorgeous!


  Silvana does look really nice, I'm definitely considering it!
  Ah shucks, thank you.


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 30, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Like so many others, that was my first.  I think that my second one was Sin, and that one really cemented my love!


  It was totally opposite for me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My first few nars blushes were exhbit a, taj mahal and mata hari (all the bright & bold ones). And then I gave into the hype of orgasm and got it!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I am SO immature because that just totally made me giggle.


----------



## hopefulheart (Jun 30, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Like so many others, that was my first.  I think that my second one was Sin, and that one really cemented my love!


  I want Sin!! I have Plum Foolery too which I've heard is similar. It's just so pretty!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> It was totally opposite for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Mata Hari is pure love for me.  Exhibit A and Taj Mahal are great, too, but I use Mata Hari a lot!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 30, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Mata Hari is pure love for me.  Exhibit A and Taj Mahal are great, too, but I use Mata Hari a lot!


  Yes I love that Pink!!!! I was unsure back when i ordered it but boy thats one pretty blush!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yes I love that Pink!!!! I was unsure back when i ordered it but boy thats one pretty blush!


  it always manages to make me feel put together.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Mine is going until August 21st unless I decide to skip ANR, then it'll be going until September 4th.


  Good for you! You've been rocking the no buy streaks this year. I'm going to try and go until ANR too. Once I get going it gets easier to pass things up!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 30, 2014)

I'd say that the blush that I get the most compliments on when I wear it out is Gina.  The lipstick I get the most compliments on is probably Lady Danger, but for some reason I don't wear it often.  I need to start pulling it out more!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'd say that the blush that I get the most compliments on when I wear it out is Gina.  The lipstick I get the most compliments on is probably Lady Danger, but for some reason I don't wear it often.  I need to start pulling it out more!


  I LOVE Lady Danger!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

My NARS list off the top of my head right now is:
  Mata Hari
  Outlaw
  Seduction
  Silvana


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 30, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'd say that the blush that I get the most compliments on when I wear it out is Gina.  The lipstick I get the most compliments on is probably Lady Danger, but for some reason I don't wear it often.  I need to start pulling it out more!


  I have now replaced Lady danger with Pedro true Red! I like its texture a lot better not that I am giving up on LD, still, my current orange crush is TR!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> My NARS list off the top of my head right now is:
> Mata Hari
> Outlaw
> Seduction
> Silvana


  Madly, Luster will look good too


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I have now replaced Lady danger with Pedro true Red! I like its texture a lot better not that I am giving up on LD, still, my current orange crush is TR!


  I probably should have gotten TR.  I'm having quite a love affair with Roxo.


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 30, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I probably should have gotten TR.  I'm having quite a love affair with Roxo.


  Oh no  you didnt! :-( The PL lipsticks have some amazing texture though..roxo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I am thinking there is a lot more creaminess to MAC lipsticks from the more recent collections!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh you didnt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I didn't.  I only got Roxo.  I almost wish I had gotten all of them!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I have now replaced Lady danger with Pedro true Red! I like its texture a lot better not that I am giving up on LD, still, my current orange crush is TR!


  I completely skipped Pedro, he was during my no-buy


----------



## hopefulheart (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> My NARS list off the top of my head right now is: Mata Hari Outlaw Seduction Silvana


  Nice list!  My list includes: Sin, Luster, Sex Appeal, and Sex Fantasy (if I can ever find it!).


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

hopefulheart said:


> My list includes: Sin, Luster, Sex Appeal, and Sex Fantasy (if I can ever find it!).


  Nice! I hope you're able to find SF!


----------



## hopefulheart (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Nice! I hope you're able to find SF!


  Fingers crossed!! I have heard that it's sort of similar to Illamasqua Katie (which I've wanted for a while) if I can't get my hands on it. I sadly wasn't into NARS when it came out.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

hopefulheart said:


> Fingers crossed!! I have heard that it's sort of similar to Illamasqua Katie (which I've wanted for a while) if I can't get my hands on it. I sadly wasn't into NARS when it came out.


  I only have one Illamasqua blush (Thrust) and I love it! I wish I hadn't forgotten to go to an Illamasqua store while in the UK so I could grab some more of their goodies.


----------



## shizzelly (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I am SO immature because that just totally made me giggle. :haha:


 :rasta:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

I must confess to my fellow #TEAMNOBACKUPS peeps, I do have a backup of RiRi Woo and a backup of Heroine lip pencil. Those are the only backups I have ever purchased and they do get used regularly so I don't feel that bad about them, but I just had to get that off my chest. *whew*


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I must confess to my fellow #TEAMNOBACKUPS peeps, I do have a backup of RiRi Woo and a backup of Heroine lip pencil. Those are the only backups I have ever purchased and they do get used regularly so I don't feel that bad about them, but I just had to get that off my chest. *whew*


:haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I must confess to my fellow #TEAMNOBACKUPS peeps, I do have a backup of RiRi Woo and a backup of Heroine lip pencil. Those are the only backups I have ever purchased and they do get used regularly so I don't feel that bad about them, but I just had to get that off my chest. *whew*


  Haha!  There are some products I really want to get backups of, but I am always afraid that if I make an exception for a few, then it will get out of control.  Sounds to me like you are making really smart choices!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> p:


I only have a few BUs too....Dodgy Girl l/s, RRW l/s, RRB l/s, Heaux l/s, Siren Song l/s, Miss Piggy Pink es, and melts Spacecake... I think that's it :lol:


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I think that's it








 Why did you have to say Heaux?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> hboy:  Why did you have to say Heaux?


:lol: I got lucky honestly to get two.... I know I always feel awful mentioning heaux because so many girls missed out


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Haha!  There are some products I really want to get backups of, but I am always afraid that if I make an exception for a few, then it will get out of control.  Sounds to me like you are making really smart choices!!


  It has to be something I use all the time and nothing perm for me to back up. I use Heroine liner ALL the time and wear RRW tons and tons. I especially NEVER even consider a back up of anything if I've never tried it before, not to mention with how many lippies I have even if I wear one every day chances are it'll last me awhile and by the time that's gone something similar and probably better formulated will come along. Especially things like mattes that actually wear longer than 10 minutes (looking at you lustres). It has to be something really special for me to even have the thought of backing it up enter my mind and not really anything has struck that chord with me too often.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm not even going to lie either, I probably would of backed up Heaux if given the chance, mine is about half gone and I'm really hoping it gets re-promoed sometime in the near future.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

I also maybe could of done without my RRW backup because Glam has taken that spot as my holy grail red. Poor RRW.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I also maybe could of done without my RRW backup because Glam has taken that spot as my holy grail red. Poor RRW.


RRW is going to cry :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> RRW is going to cry


  RRW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








  I can't help that Glam is the shiz of all shiz! lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> RRW   :haha:   I can't help that Glam is the shiz of all shiz! lol


You aren't supposed to tempt me with Glam :lol: Glam looks amazing though


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> RRW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  My Glam sat unused for a while after I bought it.  When I finally got around to trying it on, it became quite possibly my favorite red of all time.  No joke.  If not my favorite, then at least in my top 3.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Glam looks amazing though


  That's because it's made with Unicorn tears, bits of stardust and a baby's first laugh.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> My Glam sat unused for a while after I bought it.  When I finally got around to trying it on, it became quite possibly my favorite red of all time.  No joke.  If not my favorite, then at least in my top 3.


  I remember the first time I put it on, I swear I heard angel's song.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I remember the first time I put it on, I swear I heard angel's song.


  Yep!  Color, texture, just everything = perfect.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Yep!  Color, texture, just everything = perfect.


  I'm glad I got it, I had put it off for ages and finally just decided to pity buy it because it had stuck around for so long. SO glad I did! lol


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I remember the first time I put it on, I swear I heard angel's song.


*Glam *looks gorgeous on you, I didn't cave on it because I purchased other lippies but it's a must-have. It's between red and pink, that's what makes it so special IMO.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm glad I got it, I had put it off for ages and finally just decided to pity buy it because it had stuck around for so long. SO glad I did! lol


  I have no idea what took my so long to even try it on!  I guess I wanted it because it was LE and I figured the color would be something I would like, but I guess I never expected it to be so completely perfect.  I thought it would just just another red that's nice to have, but not too special.


----------



## CarmenK (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I also maybe could of done without my RRW backup because Glam has taken that spot as my holy grail red. Poor RRW.


I LOVE glam! i was thinking about backing it up but im looking forward to the pinky-red coming out with the new fall mattes


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I have no idea what took my so long to even try it on!  I guess I wanted it because it was LE and I figured the color would be something I would like, but I guess I never expected it to be so completely perfect.  I thought it would just just another red that's nice to have, but not too special.


  That's what I thought too so I was all "meh" and then I saw pics of girls wearing it and thought it looked beautiful but still held off a bit, then I bought it and tried it on like a week later and history was made. lol


----------



## hopefulheart (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I only have one Illamasqua blush (Thrust) and I love it! I wish I hadn't forgotten to go to an Illamasqua store while in the UK so I could grab some more of their goodies.


  I just looked that blush up! Wow is that pretty!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *Glam *looks gorgeous on you, I didn't cave on it because I purchased other lippies but it's a must-have. It's between red and pink, that's what makes it so special IMO.


  Thanks Dominique! it really is a beautiful lippy!


----------



## CarmenK (Jun 30, 2014)

Luckily Glam is still available online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I dont blame anyone for backing up Heaux it is so beautiful I wish I hadn't missed out. My only backups are Butterscotch e/s just because I love pale yellow shades like that, Dodgy girl because theres nothing else like it and hodgepodge my favorite l/l before it got discontinued


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> I LOVE glam! i was thinking about backing it up but im looking forward to the pinky-red coming out with the new fall mattes


  I've thought about it as well, but I think I'll be okay without one.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Luckily Glam is still available online
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I wish I had gotten Hodgepodge, it looks great. I'd totally back the crap up out of Nightmoth if they ever d/cd it. I'd buy all I could get my hands on. lol

  Vino and Burgundy too. I love those pencils.


----------



## Melrose (Jun 30, 2014)

Hey ladies! I've been reading a couple of the posts from the first few pages and I'd like to give the no buy July a try. Everyone that knows me doesn't think I can do it so I'd like to be able to prove them wrong.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That's because it's made with Unicorn tears, bits of stardust and a baby's first laugh.


:lmao:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Hey ladies! I've been reading a couple of the posts from the first few pages and I'd like to give the no buy July a try. Everyone that knows me doesn't think I can do it so I'd like to be able to prove them wrong.


You can do it! :yahoo:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Hey ladies! I've been reading a couple of the posts from the first few pages and I'd like to give the no buy July a try. Everyone that knows me doesn't think I can do it so I'd like to be able to prove them wrong.








 we'll do our best to help you prove them wrong too!


----------



## CarmenK (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I wish I had gotten Hodgepodge, it looks great. I'd totally back the crap up out of Nightmoth if they ever d/cd it. I'd buy all I could get my hands on. lol
> 
> Vino and Burgundy too. I love those pencils.


omg if they ever dced Nightmoth or vino i  would die lol love those! I was so upset when hodgepodge was dced but luckily I found it at the CCO, its a more easier l/l to wear than cork or chestnut


----------



## CarmenK (Jun 30, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Hey ladies! I've been reading a couple of the posts from the first few pages and I'd like to give the no buy July a try. Everyone that knows me doesn't think I can do it so I'd like to be able to prove them wrong.


You can do it! and the good thing is that well all be hear to support each other


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 30, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Hey ladies! I've been reading a couple of the posts from the first few pages and I'd like to give the no buy July a try. Everyone that knows me doesn't think I can do it so I'd like to be able to prove them wrong.


  You can totally do this!!  We all can!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

hopefulheart said:


> I just looked that blush up! Wow is that pretty!!


  I love it! The ol' bf sent it to me as a gift because he happened to remember my ranting one evening about wanting a blush in the radiant orchid family. I am still wondering to this day how he managed to pick it out  or even know to try Illamasqua as I don't think the poor dear really knows the difference between lipstick and gloss or what that store even is, but he did good. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> omg if they ever dced Nightmoth or vino i  would die lol love those! I was so upset when hodgepodge was dced but luckily I found it at the CCO, its a more easier l/l to wear than cork or chestnut


  I think I'd cry. lol


----------



## Melrose (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks ladies! I need to try and at least make a dent in a few of my recent purchases before fall. I still have stuff from playland I haven't even used!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I love it! The ol' bf sent it to me as a gift because he happened to remember my ranting one evening about wanting a blush in the radiant orchid family. I am still wondering to this day how he managed to pick it out  or even know to try Illamasqua as I don't think the poor dear really knows the difference between lipstick and gloss or what that store even is, but he did good. lol


Lucky girl  gifts from the bf are awesome


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I must confess to my fellow #TEAMNOBACKUPS peeps, I do have a backup of RiRi Woo and a backup of Heroine lip pencil. Those are the only backups I have ever purchased and they do get used regularly so I don't feel that bad about them, but I just had to get that off my chest. *whew*


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I think that's it








 where is the rest of the list. Did you spread it across the threads so that no one can piece it together


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :lol:  where is the rest of the list. Did you spread it across the threads so that no one can piece it together   :evil:


:lmao: You'd be surprised to see my lil back ups I have....let me get them and ill post a pic lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You'd be surprised to see my lil back ups I have....let me get them and ill post a pic lol


  Yesh... fotoooos pls


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> where is the rest of the list. Did you spread it across the threads so that no one can piece it together


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2014)

Looking at them I forgot Morning Rose in the list


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've thought about it as well, but I think I'll be okay without one.


  Now I want Glam! I still have time till midnight though!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Looking at them I forgot Morning Rose in the list


  And......????


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lucky girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  He has his moments.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2014)

Idk why but SS isn't in the mood for pics but it is next to Heaux lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> And......????


:lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> He has his moments.


they all do


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Now I want Glam! I still have time till midnight though!


  Oops! Sorry for the enabling!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oops! Sorry for the enabling!


 


  Been there done that !


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


----------



## hopefulheart (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I love it! The ol' bf sent it to me as a gift because he happened to remember my ranting one evening about wanting a blush in the radiant orchid family. I am still wondering to this day how he managed to pick it out  or even know to try Illamasqua as I don't think the poor dear really knows the difference between lipstick and gloss or what that store even is, but he did good. lol


  That's so sweet of him!


----------



## shizzelly (Jun 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Been there done that !


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2014)

shizzelly said:


>





Vineetha said:


> :eyelove:  ompom:


See not that many :lol: I had two MRs as BUs and finished my first tube and currently on my BU...so in the BU bag I've got one left


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Been there done that ! :lulz:


Lol


----------



## shizzelly (Jun 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I had two MRs as BUs and finished my first tube and currently on my BU...so in the BU bag I've got one left


  Oh my Morning Rose is gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I only picked up Close Contact from that collection


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2014)

shizzelly said:


> Oh my Morning Rose is gorgeous :wtf2:  I only picked up Close Contact from that collection :aargh:


I love Morning Rose it is a fav for me! I want a matte version   CC is also very pretty


----------



## CarmenK (Jun 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Been there done that !


  YAYYYY! You wont regret it!


----------



## shizzelly (Jun 30, 2014)

Since I'm done buying makeup for all of July 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I thought I'd share the last few things I bought in June! I got MAC's Worldly Wealth, Green Room & Black Ivy from the MB's and the 163 brush.  All of the new Maybelline Crystal Baby Lips, the Nudes palette & Brazen Berry l/s, Nars ITA Brush & Laguna bronzer (forgot to include in picture), Mario Badescu Whitening Mask and I'm waiting for Becca Opal Pressed Highlighter from Sephora!


----------



## Periodinan (Jun 30, 2014)

@NaomiH you're mean. Now I have got my eyes set on Glam since it is still available online.


----------



## mulderitsme (Jun 30, 2014)

Okay I just bought stay pretty blush and the mini c-thru lipglass.
  NOW I'M REALLY DONE.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 30, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Hey ladies! I've been reading a couple of the posts from the first few pages and I'd like to give the no buy July a try. Everyone that knows me doesn't think I can do it so I'd like to be able to prove them wrong.








 My husband laughed out loud when I said I was going to do a no buy July, but I'm determined too! LOL

  It will be fun trying at least! Glad you are joining us


----------



## shizzelly (Jun 30, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> Okay I just bought stay pretty blush and the mini c-thru lipglass.
> NOW I'M REALLY DONE.


  It's ok you still have 5 hours left!


----------



## mulderitsme (Jun 30, 2014)

shizzelly said:


> It's ok you still have 5 hours left!


  7 where I'm at!! Hahaha


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2014)

shizzelly said:


> Since I'm done buying makeup for all of July :crybaby:  I thought I'd share the last few things I bought in June! I got MAC's Worldly Wealth, Green Room & Black Ivy from the MB's and the 163 brush.  All of the new Maybelline Crystal Baby Lips, the Nudes palette & Brazen Berry l/s, Nars ITA Brush & Laguna bronzer (forgot to include in picture), Mario Badescu Whitening Mask and I'm waiting for Becca Opal Pressed Highlighter from Sephora! :wave:


That looks beautiful lol I just received my last purchase for june! Kvd ladybird palette


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> CC is also very pretty


Mehr is kind of my matte version of morning rose, not quite, but in the same family---I love it!

  I love Morning Rose too


----------



## CarmenK (Jun 30, 2014)

Quote:


shizzelly said:


> Since I'm done buying makeup for all of July
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great haul! You will love the Ita brush!!

  Only a few more hours ladies grab what you can! I'm debating getting beet lip liner Idk why I don't have this yet


----------



## shizzelly (Jun 30, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> 7 where I'm at!! Hahaha


  Even better


----------



## shizzelly (Jun 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I just received my last purchase for june! Kvd ladybird palette


  That's a beautiful palette!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Mehr is kind of my matte version of morning rose, not quite, but in the same family---I love it!  I love Morning Rose too


I need to get Mehr!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2014)

shizzelly said:


> That's a beautiful palette!


I looked everywhere for it, finally bought it online.


----------



## shizzelly (Jun 30, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> So now I want Beet Lip pencil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks! Yes it is as amazing as I hoped it would be!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 30, 2014)

It is 1 AM here July the 1st !  muahhhh starting a now buy month. ? I just can ´t but I will start a low buy one because the Fall collections are truly gorgeous. ! Waiting a bit is nice many of you have already the Fall collections but I am not in the mood of Fall yet so I will make my wishlist and dream of all those beautiful collections !


----------



## shizzelly (Jun 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I looked everywhere for it, finally bought it online.


  I need to keep it out of my mind... I don't have any KVD products yet and that palette looks so very tempting


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2014)

shizzelly said:


> I need to keep it out of my mind... I don't have any KVD products yet and that palette looks so very tempting :nono:


Well this palette is very buttery and smooth all matte palette! :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> @NaomiH  you're mean. Now I have got my eyes set on Glam since it is still available online.


I'm sorry, I didn't mean to enable! I was just expressing my undying love for it!


----------



## shizzelly (Jun 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Ahhh stop!! It's so pretty! So one more thing added to my must buy list


----------



## Periodinan (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't mean to enable! I was just expressing my undying love for it!


This does not make it better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  However I forgive you if you tell me how this one compares to Ruby Woo


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2014)

shizzelly said:


> Ahhh stop!! It's so pretty! So one more thing added to my must buy list


  You should probably buy it now lol
  Just saying, it is discontinued at all sephora locations.
  I looked everywhere, called everywhere for it.
  Then found out all of these palettes are going back this week.
  Because she has the two new ones. A few stores had them and wouldn't sell them to me for that reason.
  The only place that had a stock was sephora online.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> This does not make it better :lol:  However I forgive you if you tell me how this one compares to Ruby Woo


I don't have Ruby Woo, but I from the times I've swatched Ruby, Glam is way smoother since it isn't a retro matte so it's also not as drying and it also looks a bit brighter and more pink. I think Ruby & RiRi Woo are real close though and I could swatch Glam next to RiRi.


----------



## hopefulheart (Jun 30, 2014)

shizzelly said:


> Since I'm done buying makeup for all of July :crybaby:  I thought I'd share the last few things I bought in June! I got MAC's Worldly Wealth, Green Room & Black Ivy from the MB's and the 163 brush.  All of the new Maybelline Crystal Baby Lips, the Nudes palette & Brazen Berry l/s, Nars ITA Brush & Laguna bronzer (forgot to include in picture), Mario Badescu Whitening Mask and I'm waiting for Becca Opal Pressed Highlighter from Sephora! :wave:


  I hope that NARS Ita brush is still available after No Buy July!   





Dolly Snow said:


> Well this palette is very buttery and smooth all matte palette! :haha:


  :eyelove:


----------



## Periodinan (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't have Ruby Woo, but I from the times I've swatched Ruby, Glam is way smoother since it isn't a retro matte so it's also not as drying and it also looks a bit brighter and more pink. I think Ruby & RiRi Woo are real close though and I could swatch Glam next to RiRi.


Thank you very much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I was just wondering whether you'd be able to see that they're different if you actually wear them. I've seen Temptalia's swatches and they do look quite different on the pictures but do they also look different "in person"?
  That would be really nice of you


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

Top to bottom: RiRi Woo Ronnie Red Viva Glam 1 Glam


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> reference


  Damn you and your glam swatch


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Thank you very much :bouquet:  I was just wondering whether you'd be able to see that they're different if you actually wear them. I've seen Temptalia's swatches and they do look quite different on the pictures but do they also look different "in person"? That would be really nice of you


It's close to Ronnie Red on me than it is RRW. It's really lovely.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Damn you and your glam swatch :eyelove:


oke: p:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

Glam where the "G" is and RRW where the "R" is. Similar, but different. Lol


----------



## Periodinan (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Top to bottom: RiRi Woo Ronnie Red Viva Glam 1 Glam


 Thank you so so much, you're a gem  But actually the two (RRW and Glam) look quite similar... Do you really think that they are so different that Glam is worth buying (if you have RRW or Ruby Woo)?


----------



## shizzelly (Jun 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You should probably buy it now lol
> Just saying, it is discontinued at all sephora locations.
> I looked everywhere, called everywhere for it.
> Then found out all of these palettes are going back this week.
> ...


  I think I can live without it.  I need to save my precious pennies for MAC's fall attack!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I definitely added it to my Sephora wishlist though!)


----------



## Periodinan (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Glam where the "G" is and RRW where the "R" is. Similar, but different. Lol


  Thanks again  I think for me they are too similar... I don't know whether i should consider buying it just because of the finish. I might have to consult my pillow :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Thank you so so much, you're a gem  But actually the two (RRW and Glam) look quite similar... Do you really think that they are so different that Glam is worth buying (if you have RRW or Ruby Woo)?


I prefer the finish of Glam over RRW. RRW/RW are great for that ultra matte look while Glam is matte, but it's not as matte, creamier and less drying. So I guess it'd be solely up to whether or not you prefer one finish over the other.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Glam where the "G" is and RRW where the "R" is. Similar, but different. Lol


They look different to me! Gah Glam :thud:


----------



## CarmenK (Jun 30, 2014)

glam is a little more warm and more pink than ruby and of course the finish is different i like it more than ruby


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> glam is a little more warm and more pink than ruby and of course the finish is different i like it more than ruby


Well you're not gorgeous at all! *sarcasm*


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

Also, keep lip pigmentation in consideration. My lips are a pretty pigmented mauvey colour.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Well you're not gorgeous at all! *sarcasm*


:lmao:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> glam is a little more warm and more pink than ruby and of course the finish is different i like it more than ruby


:thud:


----------



## Periodinan (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I prefer the finish of Glam over RRW. RRW/RW are great for that ultra matte look while Glam is matte, but it's not as matte, creamier and less drying. So I guess it'd be solely up to whether or not you prefer one finish over the other.


 That's true... It's hard to decide and the more i look at your swatches the more i see the difference between these lipsticks.  I will think about it one more night/day. If it is still available i might buy it if not i'll say it was fate. I Hope i won't regret it  :lol: Good Night ladies, it's getting late here :sleepy:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :thud:


Right?


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> That's true... It's hard to decide and the more i look at your swatches the more i see the difference between these lipsticks.  I will think about it one more night/day. If it is still available i might buy it if not i'll say it was fate. I Hope i won't regret it  :lol: Good Night ladies, it's getting late here :sleepy:


Nighty night!


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Jun 30, 2014)

My last minute dash cave in was Sharon's duchess quad.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Because she looks so fabulous in it!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Right?


Yup! :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

NaturallyUrs said:


> My last minute dash cave in was Sharon's duchess quad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh darn. I didn't see that.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2014)

NaturallyUrs said:


> My last minute dash cave in was Sharon's duchess quad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is not a very good no buy thread :lmao: Just enablers :lol: Damn that quad is stunnung in person


----------



## Periodinan (Jun 30, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> glam is a little more warm and more pink than ruby and of course the finish is different i like it more than ruby


  Woaaah, it looks great on you!  No i really have to go before i give in  Good night


----------



## CarmenK (Jun 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


Lol! awww thanks ladies!


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Jun 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> This is not a very good no buy thread :lmao: Just enablers :lol: Damn that quad is stunnung in person


  lol!  No no it's the last day before we begin... we get serious....tomorrow.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Lol! awww thanks ladies! :kissy:


I'm having serious brow envy right now. Serious brow envy. Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2014)

NaturallyUrs said:


> lol!  No no it's the last day before we begin... we get serious....tomorrow.


tomorrow :lol:


----------



## CarmenK (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm having serious brow envy right now. Serious brow envy. Lol


  Really? I am trying my hardest to grow them out, I love the thicker fuller brows


----------



## Melrose (Jun 30, 2014)

shizzelly said:


> Since I'm done buying makeup for all of July :crybaby:  I thought I'd share the last few things I bought in June! I got MAC's Worldly Wealth, Green Room & Black Ivy from the MB's and the 163 brush.  All of the new Maybelline Crystal Baby Lips, the Nudes palette & Brazen Berry l/s, Nars ITA Brush & Laguna bronzer (forgot to include in picture), Mario Badescu Whitening Mask and I'm waiting for Becca Opal Pressed Highlighter from Sephora! :wave:


 Awesome haul! Where did you happen to find the Nars ita brush? Every time I check the nars site online it's sold out


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm having serious brow envy right now. Serious brow envy. Lol


Agreed! Carmens brows :eyelove:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Really? I am trying my hardest to grow them out, I love the thicker fuller brows :eyelove:


Yes! I love that shape of brow but don't think it'd match my face shape so I just admire it from afar. Lol. I do love the look of thicker brows too though and think they'd look great on you.


----------



## walkingdead (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Well you're not gorgeous at all! *sarcasm*


   LOL


----------



## shizzelly (Jun 30, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Awesome haul! Where did you happen to find the Nars ita brush? Every time I check the nars site online it's sold out


  Thanks! I ordered mine from the NARS Melrose store a few weeks ago, their number is (310) 623-1730 if you wan to give it a try!

It also still shows that it's in stock at Lord & Taylor and Bloomingdale's
  http://www.lordandtaylor.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/en/lord-and-taylor/kabuka-ita-brush?gclid=CjkKEQjwlcSdBRD3wva3-KOAo80BEiQAjNIhiffcS-re8B5FMZMfR02FWYiasUEN8DDfoOfszzO-nIPw_wcB
  http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/nars-kabuki-ita-brush?ID=1014797&pla_country=US&cm_mmc=Google-PLA-ADC-_-Beauty+-+Tools+%26+Accessories+-+PLA-_-70611558511-_-adc_pg_301_11046_533aceaae4b011b3868d9841_41680687351


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 30, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Thank you so so much, you're a gem  But actually the two (RRW and Glam) look quite similar... Do you really think that they are so different that Glam is worth buying (if you have RRW or Ruby Woo)?


  Yes


----------



## CarmenK (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yes! I love that shape of brow but don't think it'd match my face shape so I just admire it from afar. Lol. I do love the look of thicker brows too though and think they'd look great on you.


Awww you guys are so nice I appreciate it!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't have Ruby Woo, but I from the times I've swatched Ruby, Glam is way smoother since it isn't a retro matte so it's also not as drying and it also looks a bit brighter and more pink. I think Ruby & RiRi Woo are real close though and I could swatch Glam next to RiRi.


  Quite different imo. I have them both. Glam is pinker and so smooth. RW will always be a classic, but Glam is now my perfect red


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 30, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> glam is a little more warm and more pink than ruby and of course the finish is different i like it more than ruby


  Hot Mama!


----------



## Melrose (Jun 30, 2014)

shizzelly said:


> Thanks! I ordered mine from the NARS Melrose store a few weeks ago, their number is [COLOR=181818](310) 623-1730 if you wan to give it a try![/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]It also still shows that it's in stock at Lord & Taylor and Bloomingdale's[/COLOR] http://www.lordandtaylor.com/webapp...cS-re8B5FMZMfR02FWYiasUEN8DDfoOfszzO-nIPw_wcB http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...01_11046_533aceaae4b011b3868d9841_41680687351


 Thank you! Definitely gonna check it out!!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 30, 2014)

Get it!


----------



## shizzelly (Jun 30, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Thank you! Definitely gonna check it out!!!


  Better snatch it up quick!


----------



## shizzelly (Jun 30, 2014)

@MandyVanHook did you say you had the NARS Taj Mahal blush?


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 30, 2014)

shizzelly said:


> @MandyVanHook  did you say you had the NARS Taj Mahal blush?


  Yes, I do


----------



## shizzelly (Jun 30, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Yes, I do


  I think that may be my first August purchase, I saw one picture of it and now I'm feigning for it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have about the same skin tone, how does it look on us fair girls??


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 30, 2014)

shizzelly said:


> I think that may be my first August purchase, I saw one picture of it and now I'm feigning for it!!   I have about the same skin tone, how does it look on us fair girls??


  It can be quite beautiful, but I must stress that it requires the right brush and a light hand.


----------



## shizzelly (Jun 30, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> It can be quite beautiful, but I must stress that it requires the right brush and a light hand.


  I figured, it's just such a beautiful burnt orange color


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 30, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> glam is a little more warm and more pink than ruby and of course the finish is different i like it more than ruby


  Yay I got it!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on you!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yay I got it!!!!!! ompom:  That looks   on you!!!!


Yay :yahoo:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yay I got it!!!!!! ompom:  That looks   on you!!!!


It's going to look gorgeous on you too!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

Now to just enable Dolly into buying it and my work here will be done!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Now to just enable Dolly into buying it and my work here will be done!


:lol: Theres a problem I don't get more money till july 2nd :shock:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :lol: Theres a problem I don't get more money till july 2nd :shock:


With how well it's selling, it just might be around come august. Lol. Poor Glam


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Now to just enable Dolly into buying it and my work here will be done!








 I think Dolly is just gonna rock it...


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> With how well it's selling, it just might be around come august. Lol. Poor Glam








 MAC will be wondering why the sudden surge in sales today!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :thdevil:  I think Dolly is just gonna rock it... oke: oke: oke:


Vineetha means business! She busted out the triple poke! :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> MAC will be wondering why the sudden surge in sales today!


It deserves a sell out, it's so gorgeous.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Vineetha means business! She busted out the triple poke! :haha:





Vineetha said:


> :thdevil:  I think Dolly is just gonna rock it... oke: oke: oke:


Triple poke noooo :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> With how well it's selling, it just might be around come august. Lol. Poor Glam


I should have bought it with Hoop :sigh:


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I should have bought it with Hoop


  mhmm


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 30, 2014)

Well, I was mentioning my stint as a redhead and I found this picture from then.  This was four years ago...


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Well, I was mentioning my stint as a redhead and I found this picture from then.  This was four years ago...


Va Va Va Voom! :hot:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Well, I was mentioning my stint as a redhead and I found this picture from then.  This was four years ago...


You look like Sara Rue! Hubba :eyelove:


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 30, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Well, I was mentioning my stint as a redhead and I found this picture from then.  This was four years ago...


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Va Va Va Voom! :hot:


 


Dolly Snow said:


> You look like Sara Rue! Hubba :eyelove:


  Thanks, that was exactly the color I was going for back then!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Vineetha means business! She busted out the triple poke!


  Yesh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She make me buy all these pretty pretty blushes and lippies. I am just returning the favour


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :thud:


  Aww


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 30, 2014)

That darn maintenance...


----------



## CarmenK (Jun 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yay I got it!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks boo! Im sure it will look great on you! Im glad you got it!


----------



## CarmenK (Jun 30, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Well, I was mentioning my stint as a redhead and I found this picture from then.  This was four years ago...


omg red looks amazing on you!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 30, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Thanks boo! Im sure it will look great on you! Im glad you got it!


  Yay! I am looking forward to it...I just need half a poke to fall off the cliff...


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 30, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> omg red looks amazing on you!!


  Thanks!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 30, 2014)

Almost July!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Almost July!


That is great news! Remission is a wonderful thing. So many of my own family members have died from cancer.


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 30, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Almost July!


  Oh wow Mandy Thats such great news! I am really happy for you and your family. And I am so sorry to hear about your mom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 30, 2014)

I just wanted to share the amazing news... my Mother-in-law got the results of her PET scan today. She is still in remission. She was diagnosed with esophageal cancer (one of the deadliest forms) last year and underwent chemo, radiation, and multiple surgeries and procedures. My own mother passed from lung cancer five years ago so my Mother-in-law really stepped in as a mother to me. She is an amazing woman and I don't know what I'd do without her.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 30, 2014)

Well those posts just got all scrambled but thank you all! First it double posted and then I just changed one of them and then the other one was no longer there. Smh. Lol


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 30, 2014)

Oh, and I managed to make it through the day without getting any last minute items. There are definitely some things on my radar but I'll just be extra excited to get them in august!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2014)

Nvm! I'll just be a downer!


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Jun 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Well if we are sharing good news...my aunt, she is one of my grandma's sisters. She had surgery this morning and made it through beautifully. Hopefully the recovery is great for her.


  :nanas: dancing Bananas for you too...


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 30, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I just wanted to share the amazing news... my Mother-in-law got the results of her PET scan today. She is still in remission. She was diagnosed with esophageal cancer (one of the deadliest forms) last year and underwent chemo, radiation, and multiple surgeries and procedures. My own mother passed from lung cancer five years ago so my Mother-in-law really stepped in as a mother to me. She is an amazing woman and I don't know what I'd do without her.


That is really amazing news! I am beaming for you! Thanks so much for sharing Mandy. Love to hear good news such as this.

  I am so very sorry to hear about your mother passing away. I know how difficult it is losing someone so close to your heart. You are a strong and amazing woman and we are lucky to have you as part of the specktra community. Kisses doll


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> She had surgery this morning and made it through beautifully. Hopefully the recovery is great for her.


Great new too! Wow! Awesome to hear! So happy for your family too! Just wonderful


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 30, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> That is really amazing news! I am beaming for you! Thanks so much for sharing Mandy. Love to hear good news such as this.  I am so very sorry to hear about your mother passing away. I know how difficult it is losing someone so close to your heart. You are a strong and amazing woman and we are lucky to have you as part of the specktra community. Kisses doll


  Thank you so much, beautiful! My dad passed in 2008 and my mother in 2009. If I didn't have my husband and his family to lean on now, I don't know what I would do


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 30, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Oh, and I managed to make it through the day without getting any last minute items. There are definitely some things on my radar but I'll just be extra excited to get them in august!


Good for you! Same here! The more I think about it, the more I think that I need an extended hiatus...so many great goodies that need some love! In all honesty, I am happy for a break!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Nvm! I'll just be a downer!


  What's up?


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Nvm! I'll just be a downer!


ompom: that's great Dolly!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 30, 2014)

Dolly, you seem to have Removed your amazing news for some reason! I'm so happy to hear about your Aunt!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

Wth? My phone or Specktra must be acting weird because I keep clicking "quote" on what I want to quote but it changes. I do not think its great Dolly will be a downer!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 30, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Thank you so much, beautiful! My dad passed in 2008 and my mother in 2009. If I didn't have my husband and his family to lean on now, I don't know what I would do


I am so glad that you have them! Family is such a blessing and it sounds like your husband is just awesome.


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Wth? My phone or Specktra must be acting weird because I keep clicking "quote" on what I want to quote but it changes. I do not think its great Dolly will be a downer!









I know, i almost did the same thing.
  Hey Dolly dear, where is that post! Anyways I am so glad she is fine and recovering well. take care!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 30, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> I am so glad that you have them! Family is such a blessing and it sounds like your husband is just awesome.


  He is!


----------



## hopefulheart (Jun 30, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Well, I was mentioning my stint as a redhead and I found this picture from then.  This was four years ago...


  Love it!! I went red a couple years ago but it was so hard to stay a red head because it faded so quickly. Now I stick to blonde.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :lmao: I know, i almost did the same thing. Hey Dolly dear, where is that post! Anyways I am so glad she is fine and recovering well. take care!





NaomiH said:


> Wth? My phone or Specktra must be acting weird because I keep clicking "quote" on what I want to quote but it changes. I do not think its great Dolly will be a downer!





MandyVanHook said:


> What's up?





MandyVanHook said:


> Dolly, you seem to have Removed your amazing news for some reason! I'm so happy to hear about your Aunt!


Sorry gals I spoke too soon! She is recovering.I hate to think she'll pass away! But her son texted me and informed me due to the cancer she has currently, the recovery could not turn out good.  I just got upset thinking of all she had been through and then thought about my grandma! I just became a wreck of tears and emotion and deleted the news.


----------



## ginski (Jul 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Well this palette is very buttery and smooth all matte palette! :haha:


I missed out on this one, but I have 5 others by kvd.... no I don't have problems! #NOBUYJULY in full effect!  But it's only 8:30am. July 1. :haha:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I just got upset thinking of all she had been through and then thought about my grandma! I just became a wreck of tears and emotion and deleted the news.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I just got upset thinking of all she had been through and then thought about my grandma! I just became a wreck of tears and emotion and deleted the news.


  Love you Dolly.


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sorry gals I spoke too soon! She is recovering.I hate to think she'll pass away! But her son texted me and informed me due to the cancer she has currently, the recovery could not turn out good.  I just got upset thinking of all she had been through and then thought about my grandma! I just became a wreck of tears and emotion and deleted the news.


  If i could i would give you a hug now. :support:


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sorry gals I spoke too soon! She is recovering.I hate to think she'll pass away! But her son texted me and informed me due to the cancer she has currently, the recovery could not turn out good.  I just got upset thinking of all she had been through and then thought about my grandma! I just became a wreck of tears and emotion and deleted the news.


  oh, honey, I'm so sorry!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

hopefulheart said:


> Love it!! I went red a couple years ago but it was so hard to stay a red head because it faded so quickly. Now I stick to blonde.


  That was my issue, too. My hair just didn't want to hold onto the color. I'm really a brunette at heart anyway, so I always go back to my roots...literally. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 1, 2014)

ginski said:


> I missed out on this one, but I have 5 others by kvd.... no I don't have problems! #NOBUYJULY in full effect!  But it's only 8:30am. July 1. :haha:


I had been wanting this one since it came out but could never find it! The other palettes she did, look so pretty.  Which ones do you own?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> oh, honey, I'm so sorry!





Periodinan said:


> If i could i would give you a hug now. :support:





Vineetha said:


> :support:





NaomiH said:


> Love you Dolly. :hug:


Love you too naomi! Thank you ladies, truly means the world to me! :hug:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank you ladies, truly means the world to me!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 1, 2014)

Ladies, make me stay strong. I am still thinking about buying Glam...


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Ladies, make me stay strong. I am still thinking about buying Glam...


  I bet it will still be sitting there once August gets here!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> That was my issue, too. My hair just didn't want to hold onto the color. I'm really a brunette at heart anyway, so I always go back to my roots...literally. lol


  Brunettes FTW!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I bet it will still be sitting there once August gets here!


  Sadly, I think so too. Poor Glam.


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I bet it will still be sitting there once August gets here!


I hope so... poor Glam sitting there all alone waiting for me to decide whether to buy or not to buy it


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Sadly, I think so too. Poor Glam.








 didn't read your comment before posting mine.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

Question. This doesn't count palettes does it? I was going to order the duo PRO palette and two inserts for it so I could start my blush depotting project this weekend but wasn't sure if it went against the no-buy since it isn't actually a staple.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Question. This doesn't count palettes does it? I was going to order the duo PRO palette and two inserts for it so I could start my blush depotting project this weekend but wasn't sure if it went against the no-buy since it isn't actually a staple.


  Hmm... should we vote on it?  lol.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

Since it isn't actually makeup, I say it's fine.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Hmm... should we vote on it?  lol.


  It totally slipped my mind until this morning when I was digging around for Thrust that I really needed to get them bitches organized. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Since it isn't actually makeup, I say it's fine.


  So it is written, so it shall be done. lol


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm totally in on this!  

  In the last two weeks I've dropped $310 at the MAC store, which is a week's salary for me.  I need a no-buy month badly.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm totally in on this!
> 
> In the last two weeks I've dropped $310 at the MAC store, which is a week's salary for me.  I need a no-buy month badly.


  Welcome aboard!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So it is written, so it shall be done. lol


  LOL!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm totally in on this!
> 
> In the last two weeks I've dropped $310 at the MAC store, which is a week's salary for me.  I need a no-buy month badly.


  Welcome to the thread and welcome to Specktra!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

Cheapest MAC order ever. lol


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Cheapest MAC order ever. lol


  A MAC order under $15??? Impossible!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm joining I need to save money to move in the next couple of Months after the Osbourne collection my wallet needs to recover #TEAMNOBUYJULY


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm joining I need to save money to move in the next couple of weeks after the Osbourne collection my wallet needs to recover #TEAMNOBUYJULY


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Cheapest MAC order ever. lol


  Hey! Your suppose to be doing a No buy lmao!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> A MAC order under $15??? Impossible!


  Right? I felt so weird seeing a total under like 60 bucks. lol


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Hey! Your suppose to be doing a No buy lmao!!


  It's my fault.  I gave her permission. lol


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Cheapest MAC order ever. lol


  The cheapest I've ever done was one lipstick.  Then I immediately placed another order after it because really, who can order just one lipstick?  

  Thanks for the welcome to the forums!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Hey! Your suppose to be doing a No buy lmao!!


  Mandy said it was okay since it was a palette. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  It's not makeup, it's an organizational tool. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> The cheapest I've ever done was one lipstick.  Then I immediately placed another order after it because really, who can order just one lipstick?
> 
> Thanks for the welcome to the forums!


  I've done a couple of orders of one lipstick before. lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Mandy said it was okay since it was a palette.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I actually dont need anything but here i am thinking is there something similar i need to buy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and its just 1st


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Mandy said it was okay since it was a palette.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Organization is so important! tehehe


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Mandy said it was okay since it was a palette.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lmao!! Ok we will let it slide. I did my last order for June yesterday no more Mac for a while for me


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Lmao!! Ok we will let it slide. I did my last order for June yesterday no more Mac for a while for me


  What did you get?


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I actually dont need anything but here i am thinking is there something similar i need to buy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  LOL! I have been meaning to get them for awhile but always end up removing them from my cart when a total starts to get up there so I've never got them. Then this morning as I was looking for a specific blush that I really needed to organize them better and why not work on doing that kind of stuff instead of buying new stuffs? You can do it!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Lmao!! Ok we will let it slide. I did my last order for June yesterday no more Mac for a while for me


  What'd ya haul?


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Organization is so important! tehehe


  It really is! My blush drawer is really just a bunch of pots all tossed in all willy nilly.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It really is! My blush drawer is really just a bunch of pots all tossed in all willy nilly.


  Almost all of my eyeshadows are singles.  I haven't depoted them.  I am too afraid.  So all the singles are displayed in color coordinated rows in a big drawer in my vanity.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> What did you get?


  I got a B/U of cranberry liner, Strobe liquid (cause it will no longer be available), travel size studio fix spray, concealer, another Nightmoth liner (cause people are saying it they might discontinue it ), Pearl cream base and Club shadow cause I love it so much .


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> LOL! I have been meaning to get them for awhile but always end up removing them from my cart when a total starts to get up there so I've never got them. Then this morning as I was looking for a specific blush that I really needed to organize them better and why not work on doing that kind of stuff instead of buying new stuffs? You can do it!








 I can. I brought those bulky Double sided palettes from MAC first. I hated it . Then bought the single sided  an slim ones. Those dual ended ones OMG looks bulky and ugh....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like slimmer Palettes


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Jul 1, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I got a B/U of cranberry liner, Strobe liquid (cause it will no longer be available), travel size studio fix spray, concealer, another *Nightmoth liner (cause people are saying it they might discontinue it *), Pearl cream base and Club shadow cause I love it so much .


 Stop the insanity!!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I got a B/U of cranberry liner, Strobe liquid (cause it will no longer be available), travel size studio fix spray, concealer, another Nightmoth liner (cause people are saying it they might discontinue it ), Pearl cream base and Club shadow cause I love it so much .


  Those are all great.  I've never used Strobe liquid but I guess I might as well not look into it now.  I can't believe they might discontinue nightmoth??  That is insane.  It's a great shade, and the fact that it makes so many colors more wearable for WOC should be reason enough alone to keep it around.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 1, 2014)

NaturallyUrs said:


> Stop the insanity!!!


  LOL I really hope its a rumour bec it is OOS at macs site!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I can. I brought those bulky Double sided palettes from MAC first. I hated it . Then bought the single sided  an slim ones. Those dual ended ones OMG looks bulky and ugh....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Aw man, that's the one I ordered because I figured everything in one palette would be better than 2 separate palettes.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Aw man, that's the one I ordered because I figured everything in one palette would be better than 2 separate palettes.


  I had the same thought. Maybe you will like it? To me it just looked like a big block of brick. I can easily throw someone down with it...


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 1, 2014)

NaturallyUrs said:


> Stop the insanity!!!


  IDK!! what to believe when I asked the girl if it was true she looked at my like I was cray cray so who knows


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I had the same thought. Maybe you will like it? To me it just looked like a big block of brick.* I can easily throw someone down with it..*.


  That sounds like a plus to me!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That sounds like a plus to me!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That sounds like a plus to me!


  Yes! Its a good self defense tool definitely! Multipurpose!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> LOL I really hope its a rumour bec it is OOS at macs site!


  I'm really hoping it's a rumor too cause that will suck


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Those are all great.  I've never used Strobe liquid but I guess I might as well not look into it now.  I can't believe they might discontinue nightmoth??  That is insane.  It's a great shade, and the fact that it makes so many colors more wearable for WOC should be reason enough alone to keep it around.


  You never used strobe liquid ?? I've never used it before either but I tried it at the counter and I love the glow it gives the skin so pretty


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Cheapest MAC order ever. lol


Pretty amazing


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> You never used strobe liquid ?? I've never used it before either but I tried it at the counter and I love the glow it gives the skin so pretty


  Nope.  Heard good things, though!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 1, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> You never used strobe liquid ?? I've never used it before either but I tried it at the counter and I love the glow it gives the skin so pretty


amazeballs! I love strobe liquid


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Almost all of my eyeshadows are singles.  I haven't depoted them.  I am too afraid.  So all the singles are displayed in color coordinated rows in a big drawer in my vanity.


It's true she sent me a pic :lol: It was eyeshadow porn


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

I have to be careful with "glow" sometimes.  I've never taken the opportunity to sample it.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Nope.  Heard good things, though!


  Such a shame they are not going to sell it anymore I thought it was popular


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It was eyeshadow porn


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

The description of the strobe liquid says that it blurs imperfections, and I'm all for that.  I avoided it because I was afraid that it would accentuate my canyon sized pores


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It was eyeshadow porn


  I wanna see!! I have some shadows in my collection but I get so lazy to apply them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I told myself I need to start wearing them cause I have them just collecting dust I only wear them on special occasions


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> The description of the strobe liquid says that it blurs imperfections, and I'm all for that.  I avoided it because I was afraid that it would accentuate my canyon sized pores


Noooo it helps minimize them!  It blurs all my shiz lol


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It blurs all my shiz lol


  lol, it sounds lovely!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It blurs all my shiz lol


  Oh good!! Cause some people that reviewed it on the Mac site said it made their pores more visible


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> :haha:





rocksteadybaby said:


> I wanna see!! I have some shadows in my collection but I get so lazy to apply them :haha: . I told myself I need to start wearing them cause I have them just collecting dust I only wear them on special occasions


Lol it was amazing  I've got three in pots now...but I'd like to depot them


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> amazeballs! I love strobe liquid


  Have you tried the cream?? I hear it isn't the same


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 1, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Oh good!! Cause some people that reviewed it on the Mac site said it made their pores more visible


I've got awful pores and it helps them out.  I don't think they were using it right :lol:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I don't think they were using it right








 yea probably losers!! lmao


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Have you tried the cream?? I hear it isn't the same


  I have and I like it enough, I got a free sample of it a few months back. Haven't tried the liquid though so I don't know how they compare.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I don't think they were using it right


  I too have big pores, every little bit helps. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 1, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Have you tried the cream?? I hear it isn't the same


I've got a sample size of it, it is pretty good.  The thing about the cream for me is it helps the pores minimize more than the liquid does. But the glow is way more intense :lol: Like :shock: erm you're glowing


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I have and I like it enough, I got a free sample of it a few months back. Haven't tried the liquid though so I don't know how they compare.


  Does it give you a nice glow ?? I hear it is thicker than the liquid


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Shine bright like a diamond HAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Does it give you a nice glow ?? I hear it is thicker than the liquid


  I think it does, have tossed it in with my foundation from time to time. I think @Mayanas uses it a lot so she might know a bit better than I would how well it holds up etc.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Haha.  I might try the cream sometime down the line.  I never ask for samples.  I might ask for a sample of this sometime.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I don't think they were using it right


  I prefer the strobe cream though! Liquid just didnt do it for me


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think it does, have tossed it in with my foundation from time to time. I think @Mayanas  uses it a lot so she might know a bit better than I would how well it holds up etc.


I have done the same. So far neither products are in my everyday routine...just fix+ lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I prefer the strobe cream though! Liquid just didnt do it for me :sigh:


The cream is thicker and feels better on imo too


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

Random, but who here as done the Color IQ thing at Sephora to get matched with a foundation?  If you have, did it work out for you?  I've done it twice and it was a MAJOR fail both times.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I prefer the strobe cream though! Liquid just didnt do it for me


  It's weird cause people usually like one or the other never both


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Random, but who here as done the Color IQ thing at Sephora to get matched with a foundation?  If you have, did it work out for you?  I've done it twice and it was a MAJOR fail both times.


  No!! Those are always off especially for me cause I have yellow undertones


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Random, but who here as done the Color IQ thing at Sephora to get matched with a foundation?  If you have, did it work out for you?  I've done it twice and it was a MAJOR fail both times.


I have and it worked...then the second time it didnt :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> The cream is thicker and feels better on imo too


  Thick cream.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 1, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> It's weird cause people usually like one or the other never both


  The liquid version has a bit mre shimmery feel to it than the cream imo. I think the cream base smoothens it out and so in no angle it gives the disco ball look...


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> No!! Those are always off especially for me cause I have yellow undertones


  They keep matching me to dark orange colors that would make me look like an Oompa Loompa.  Everything is always way too dark and orange.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Thick cream. :haha:


oh boy :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Shine bright like a diamond HAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Random, but who here as done the Color IQ thing at Sephora to get matched with a foundation?  If you have, did it work out for you?  I've done it twice and it was a MAJOR fail both times.


  Yes and it was a total fail.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> They keep matching me to dark orange colors that would make me look like an Oompa Loompa.  Everything is always way too dark and orange.


  That's what always happens to me I might have to go to sephora to see how they match me that color Iq looks very interesting lmao!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> oh boy


  I'm a lonely gal, what can I say. lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> The liquid version has a bit mre shimmery feel to it than the cream imo. I think the cream base smoothens it out and so in no angle it gives the disco ball look...


  That's exactly how everyone I know explains it to me . I got the liquid cause I'm scared the cream will make me look oily cause I already have oily skin


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm a lonely gal, what can I say. lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm a lonely gal, what can I say. lol


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm a lonely gal, what can I say. lol


  lmao


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 1, 2014)

Well since i dont really have anything interesting to do till the gremlin   July month gets over, i am thinking of going out tomm and getting some hair accents!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Well since i dont really have anything interesting to do till the gremlin   July month gets over, i am thinking of going out tomm and getting some hair accents!


  oooo...that sounds fun!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> oooo...that sounds fun!


  Nothing fancy deep auburn or deep burgunday maybe....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 decisions decisions...


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Nothing fancy deep auburn or deep burgunday maybe....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  that sounds pretty against your black hair. i like the idea of the auburn.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> that sounds pretty against your black hair. i like the idea of the auburn.


  I am leaning towards auburn too... nw i am excited...they didnt have an appointment for tomm, so day aafter tomm 6.30


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I am leaning towards auburn too... nw i am excited...they didnt have an appointment for tomm, so day aafter tomm 6.30


  That will be beautiful!  I love auburn against black hair. Do you have any inspiration pics to take with you?


----------



## Mayanas (Jul 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think it does, have tossed it in with my foundation from time to time. I think @Mayanas  uses it a lot so she might know a bit better than I would how well it holds up etc.


 I use strobe cream. In my skin does not feel heavy or thick. I mix with my foundation when I go out at night or celebrations such as weddings and quinceneras. When I have parties or day ride with my friends on the day I put my usual makeup base and then put strobe cream on my cheeks with a brush cat's tongue and then my blush.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I am leaning towards auburn too... nw i am excited...they didnt have an appointment for tomm, so day aafter tomm 6.30








 Pics please!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

Mayanas said:


> I use strobe cream. In my skin does not feel heavy or thick. I mix with my foundation when I go out at night or celebrations such as weddings and quinceneras. When I have parties or day ride with my friends on the day I put my usual makeup base and then put strobe cream on my cheeks with a brush cat's tongue and then my blush.


  Thanks Mayanas! You always look so beautiful and glowy too.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> That will be beautiful!  I love auburn against black hair. Do you have any inspiration pics to take with you?








 Nope! I trust my hair stylist though. He usually does better than what I have in mind....so fingers crossed


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Pics please!


  Yes Yes


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Nope! I trust my hair stylist though. He usually does better than what I have in mind....so fingers crossed


  Awesome!  I never found anyone that I trusted that much.  My husband actually does my hair for me.  He went to school for it for a while because his aunt talked him into it, but he didn't finish because he hated it.  He's amazing, though.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Awesome!  I never found anyone that I trusted that much.  My husband actually does my hair for me.  He went to school for it for a while because his aunt talked him into it, but he didn't finish because he hated it.  He's amazing, though.


  I used to have a guy that I LOVED but he ended up moving out to Cali and I've never found one I have loved as much since.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I used to have a guy that I LOVED but he ended up moving out to Cali and I've never found one I have loved as much since.


  I imagine it's very difficult after finding someone that you trust!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

I wish my husband had finished cosmetology school.  Everyone raved about how good he was and that he was one of the most talented students there.  The instructor called and tried to get him to come back.  He just didn't get any enjoyment out of it.  Oh well, now I have his services to myself!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I wish my husband had finished cosmetology school.  Everyone raved about how good he was and that he was one of the most talented students there.  The instructor called and tried to get him to come back.  He just didn't get any enjoyment out of it.  Oh well, now I have his services to myself!


  Lucky girl!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Awesome!  I never found anyone that I trusted that much.  My husband actually does my hair for me.  He went to school for it for a while because his aunt talked him into it, but he didn't finish because he hated it.  He's amazing, though.


  Yay! That is amazingggg! Yeah its tough to find someone you actually trust. This is someone I have been going to for the last 5 years or so....My friend introduced me to this guy but then she moved away few years back...


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Lucky girl!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm a lonely gal, what can I say. lol


  As am i lol


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

I think I may want to do a caramel ombre/highlight next.  I very smooth gradient.  Nothing chunky or harsh.  Haven't decided yet, though.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Awesome!  I never found anyone that I trusted that much.  My husband actually does my hair for me.  He went to school for it for a while because his aunt talked him into it, but he didn't finish because he hated it.  He's amazing, though.


  He should have finished! it would have added to his list of things he does lol
  My sister does mine. Loved her to bits.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I think I may want to do a caramel ombre/highlight next.  I very smooth gradient.  Nothing chunky or harsh.  Haven't decided yet, though.


  That sounds pretty.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> He should have finished! it would have added to his list of things he does lol
> My sister does mine. Loved her to bits.


  She does a beautiful job with your hair!  Yes, my husband is sort of a jack of all trades.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> She does a beautiful job with your hair!  Yes, my husband is sort of a jack of all trades.


  Her hair is even better. The people around here love her, because she isn't afraid to do the "weird" colors, as they say.
  Some hairstylists up here refuse to do them on anyone.
  I know shocker right?


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Her hair is even better. The people around here love her, because she isn't afraid to do the "weird" colors, as they say.
> Some hairstylists up here refuse to do them on anyone.
> I know shocker right?


  That's silly!  It's not about them... it's about the client.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> That's silly!  It's not about them... it's about the client.


  exactly!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

I might do something like this next:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> That's silly!  It's not about them... it's about the client.


  Exactly! I was shocked and kind of offended at the same time.
  Hey but it puts business into my sisters hands so that is good.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I might do something like this next:


  that'll be really pretty with your green eyes


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I think I may want to do a caramel ombre/highlight next.  I very smooth gradient.  Nothing chunky or harsh.  Haven't decided yet, though.


  Oh that sounds lovely!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> That's silly!  It's not about them... it's about the client.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I might do something like this next:


  That sure looks pretty!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Her hair is even better. The people around here love her, because she isn't afraid to do the "weird" colors, as they say.
> Some hairstylists up here refuse to do them on anyone.
> I know shocker right?


  I wish I could find someone like that cause I love weird colors. I've been wanting to change my hair color cause I'm tired of black but it's so hard


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

That color actually reminds me of what my hair looked like as a little girl, so hopefully it still suits me!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Awesome!  I never found anyone that I trusted that much.  My husband actually does my hair for me.  He went to school for it for a while because his aunt talked him into it, but he didn't finish because he hated it.  He's amazing, though.


  Your lucky!! you have your stylist at home


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I wish I could find someone like that cause I love weird colors. I've been wanting to change my hair color cause I'm tired of black but it's so hard


  I think with your complexion and features, plus your flare for dramatic makeup, you could get away with practically anything


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I just got upset thinking of all she had been through and then thought about my grandma! I just became a wreck of tears and emotion and deleted the news.


So sorry to hear this Dolly! Will definitely keep your aunt and your family in my thoughts and prayers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  And sorry that I didn't post sooner! Just catching up on this thread.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I think with your complexion and features, plus your flare for dramatic makeup, you could get away with practically anything


  Aww!! Thanks Mandy!! I use to have it red for a long time but I got tired of it.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Aww!! Thanks Mandy!! I use to have it red for a long time but I got tired of it.


  Ooh, have a pic?


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Ooh, have a pic?


  I think I might !! I need to find it lmao!!


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> They keep matching me to dark orange colors that would make me look like an Oompa Loompa.  Everything is always way too dark and orange.


This has happened to me also when I got matched. The MUA tried on a few shades and they were all wrong and he swore it was my exact match because the machine told him so


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> This has happened to me also when I got matched. The MUA tried on a few shades and they were all wrong and he swore it was my exact match because the machine told him so


  Sigh... I wish they would use their eyes and brains and not just let a machine think for them.  The idea of it is great, but I honestly think they need to do away with it until they get it to work better.  They matched me to a foundation that was not one shade darker, but probably 3 shades darker than I am, and the color was about as orange as I've ever seen in a foundation.  I think I still have a sample of the foundations they insisted on from one of the times I went.


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I might do something like this next:


This will look great on you! And you are so lucky to have a man who can do your hair wow!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 1, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> So sorry to hear this Dolly! Will definitely keep your aunt and your family in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It is ok love totally understand.
  I am kind of running a bit on empty. Excited for my trip but at the end of it. I am going to my grandmothers/grandfathers grave.
  My aunt is also buried there and I just have to face the facts ya know.
  So I am a bit taken back and upset.
  I have been to a funeral every single year of my life, sometimes two even three.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It is ok love totally understand.
> I am kind of running a bit on empty. Excited for my trip but at the end of it. I am going to my grandmothers/grandfathers grave.
> My aunt is also buried there and I just have to face the facts ya know.
> So I am a bit taken back and upset.
> I have been to a funeral every single year of my life, sometimes two even three.


  We are in a similar boat.  Seems like we are always losing someone.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It is ok love totally understand.
> I am kind of running a bit on empty. Excited for my trip but at the end of it. I am going to my grandmothers/grandfathers grave.
> My aunt is also buried there and I just have to face the facts ya know.
> So I am a bit taken back and upset.
> I have been to a funeral every single year of my life, sometimes two even three.


I can imagine that after everything that has happened in these past months, you must be physically and mentally exhausted! I hope that even though things are tough, you can relax a bit on your trip and that it will take your mind off of things ---for a little while at least. Hang in there my friend. I think of you often.


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Sigh... I wish they would use their eyes and brains and not just let a machine think for them.  The idea of it is great, but I honestly think they need to do away with it until they get it to work better.  They matched me to a foundation that was not one shade darker, but probably 3 shades darker than I am, and the color was about as orange as I've ever seen in a foundation.  I think I still have a sample of the foundations they insisted on from one of the times I went.


Yes I feel like they rely on it way too much! I'd rather someone physically help me spot out something that might work and then try swatches on my cheek
  The guy was literally arguing with me that the foundation was a perfect match and it absolutely wasnt. It had to been like 2 shades darker


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> We are in a similar boat.  Seems like we are always losing someone.


  Yes we are! I've had friends who have never been to a funeral or have had anyone pass away.
  I just wish my family had some luck instead of heartbreak.


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It is ok love totally understand.
> I am kind of running a bit on empty. Excited for my trip but at the end of it. I am going to my grandmothers/grandfathers grave.
> My aunt is also buried there and I just have to face the facts ya know.
> So I am a bit taken back and upset.
> I have been to a funeral every single year of my life, sometimes two even three.


  Awww dolly I am so sorry for your loss. I had one year where I lost my mom and 2 uncles in the same month. Hang in there girly


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 1, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> I can imagine that after everything that has happened in these past months, you must be physically and mentally exhausted! I hope that even though things are tough, you can relax a bit on your trip and that it will take your mind off of things ---for a little while at least. Hang in there my friend. I think of you often.


  These last few months have been the worse for me and mine.
  I thank you for the kind words my friend.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 1, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Awww dolly I am so sorry for your loss. I had one year where I lost my mom and 2 uncles in the same month. Hang in there girly


  I am sorry for your loss aswell.
  I am doing my best.
  This is why I hate saying anything because I become a downer.
  On a plus side my grandma would have loved my new hair color lol


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yes we are! I've had friends who have never been to a funeral or have had anyone pass away.
> I just wish my family had some luck instead of heartbreak.


  I can totally relate. When our son Liam died, I felt like no one could even begin to comprehend what I was feeling, and truly many of my friends couldn't. They had no idea what to say or how to respond. Until you lose someone so close to you, it is impossible to relate.

  My husband and I joined a group for parents who had lost children, and it was the best thing we could have done. Just being able to talk with other people who could share our pain and what we were going through was very helpful in the grieving process.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 1, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> I can totally relate. When our son Liam died, I felt like no one could even begin to comprehend what I was feeling, and truly many of my friends couldn't. They had no idea what to say or how to respond. Until you lose someone so close to you, it is impossible to relate.
> 
> My husband and I joined a group for parents who had lost children, and it was the best thing we could have done. Just being able to talk with other people who could share our pain and what we were going through was very helpful in the grieving process.


  I am glad you were able to get help for both you and your husband.
  It is never easy. You are right no one understands till it happens to them.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am sorry for your loss aswell.
> I am doing my best.
> This is why I hate saying anything because I become a downer.
> On a plus side my grandma would have loved my new hair color lol


I am sorry---don't want to be a downer either! I am glad that your grandma would have loved your hair color! It's great that you can think of her with fond memories like this.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 1, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> I am sorry---don't want to be a downer either! I am glad that your grandma would have loved your hair color! It's great that you can think of her with fond memories like this.


  You are not a downer. You are very up beat love.
  Yes it is nice to have nice memories of our loved ones.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Awww dolly I am so sorry for your loss. I had one year where I lost my mom and 2 uncles in the same month. Hang in there girly


  I am so sorry to hear this!


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 1, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> I can totally relate. When our son Liam died, I felt like no one could even begin to comprehend what I was feeling, and truly many of my friends couldn't. They had no idea what to say or how to respond. Until you lose someone so close to you, it is impossible to relate.
> 
> My husband and I joined a group for parents who had lost children, and it was the best thing we could have done. Just being able to talk with other people who could share our pain and what we were going through was very helpful in the grieving process.


omg this breaks my heart =( I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am sorry for your loss aswell.
> I am doing my best.
> This is why I hate saying anything because I become a downer.
> *On a plus side my grandma would have loved my new hair color* *lol*


  Im sure she would have


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> I can totally relate. When our son Liam died, I felt like no one could even begin to comprehend what I was feeling, and truly many of my friends couldn't. They had no idea what to say or how to respond. Until you lose someone so close to you, it is impossible to relate.
> 
> My husband and I joined a group for parents who had lost children, and it was the best thing we could have done. Just being able to talk with other people who could share our pain and what we were going through was very helpful in the grieving process.


  Oh, my heart absolutely breaks for you.  Losing both of my parents in such a short amount of time was incredibly difficult, but I can't even imagine losing a child.  I don't think I could survive it.  I honestly don't.  I am so very sorry for the loss that you and your husband had to experience.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 1, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> omg this breaks my heart =( I am so sorry for your loss


Thank you @CarmenK. I really appreciate it.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## CarmenK (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I am so sorry to hear this!


Thanks Mandy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You ladies are going to have me over here crying rivers


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Oh, my heart absolutely breaks for you.  Losing both of my parents in such a short amount of time was incredibly difficult, but I can't even imagine losing a child.  I don't think I could survive it.  I honestly don't.  I am so very sorry for the loss that you and your husband had to experience.


  Awww mandy I couldn't even imagine, losing one parent was hard enough! You are such a strong woman


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Oh, my heart absolutely breaks for you.  Losing both of my parents in such a short amount of time was incredibly difficult, but I can't even imagine losing a child.  I don't think I could survive it.  I honestly don't.  I am so very sorry for the loss that you and your husband had to experience.


Thanks so much Mandy. It is a real wonder that I did survive. Sheer will power to get out of bed every day and go on. It took about 2 years for the fog to lift and to start feeling somewhat normal--it still is very hard at times. It will be three years this fall. His birthday is in July so this is always a hard month for me.

  I am blessed to have such an amazing husband, family and friends who helped me---dragged me back into the light. It changes who you are forever. Okay now I have to stop talking or I will totally lose it.
  I cannot imagine losing both of my parents either---I am sure that you have had an extremely hard go these past few years too. Thank you doll.


----------



## hopefulheart (Jul 1, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I got a B/U of cranberry liner, Strobe liquid (cause it will no longer be available), travel size studio fix spray, concealer, another Nightmoth liner (cause people are saying it they might discontinue it ), Pearl cream base and Club shadow cause I love it so much .


  I wonder why they aren't going to be selling the Strobe Liquid anymore. I have a sample of it and like it. I just got a sample of the Strobe Cream to try. I hate when I find something I like and they decide to discontinue it.   





Vineetha said:


> :biguns:  I can. I brought those bulky Double sided palettes from MAC first. I hated it . Then bought the single sided  an slim ones. Those dual ended ones OMG looks bulky and ugh....hboy:  I like slimmer Palettes


  I have the duo palette. I prefer the look of the singles but I picked up the duo because it's a better buy. I don't understand why the quad, the single, and the duo palettes are all the same price. I love that they decreased the prices on their palettes but I don't understand why all three palettes are the same price but different sizes.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 1, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Awww dolly I am so sorry for your loss. I had one year where I lost my mom and 2 uncles in the same month. Hang in there girly


I am so very sorry to hear this!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 1, 2014)

You are such strong ladies here! I don't think I would be able to go through at least one of the situations you just mentioned.
I am one who breaks out in tears very easily and is sad for no big reason quite often. I really couldn't deal with any of these things - I just couldn't stop crying for weeks I think.
  I admire you for your strength and your will to stay positive!


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 1, 2014)

hopefulheart said:


> I have the duo palette. I prefer the look of the singles but I picked up the duo because it's a better buy. I don't understand why the quad, the single, and the duo palettes are all the same price. I love that they decreased the prices on their palettes but I don't understand why all three palettes are the same price but different sizes.


  I was told the cream was a better seller over the liquid that could be why. I stay far away from both because they broke me out like crazy


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 1, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> You are such strong ladies here! I don't think I would be able to go through at least one of the situations you just mentioned.
> I am one who breaks out in tears very easily and is sad for no big reason quite often. I really couldn't deal with any of these things - I just couldn't stop crying for weeks I think.
> I admire you for your strength and your will to stay positive!


  Thank you so much! It means a lot


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 1, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> I was told the cream was a better seller over the liquid that could be why. I stay far away from both because they broke me out like crazy


  Yup! That's what I heard too the cream was more popular


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 1, 2014)

The last item I bought was Beet lipliner! So pretty!

  And the first item I will buy after July will be Flamingo lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What about you guys??


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> The last item I bought was Beet lipliner! So pretty!
> 
> And the first item I will buy after July will be Flamingo lipstick
> 
> ...


  NAR Outlaw blush will be my purchase on August 1st!
  The last things I purchased was Relentlessly Red lipstick and Gingerly blush.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 1, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> The last item I bought was Beet lipliner! So pretty!
> 
> And the first item I will buy after July will be Flamingo lipstick
> 
> ...


Good call! I love flamingo! I have no idea what I will buy yet---haha! Will be interesting to see if I even make it through July LOL!

  The last thing I bought was pheremonal SS. Needed a backup of this baby because it reminds me of the sheerer summertime version of red balloon--which I love! I swatched them and they are very similar!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> The last item I bought was Beet lipliner! So pretty!
> 
> And the first item I will buy after July will be Flamingo lipstick
> 
> ...


  The last item I bought was Mehr lipstick.  The first thing I'll buy after July... still unsure.  Probably more than one thing. lol


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> The last item I bought was Mehr lipstick.  The first thing I'll buy after July... still unsure.  Probably more than one thing. lol


Oh how I love Mehr! Glad you got it!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 1, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> The last item I bought was Beet lipliner! So pretty!  And the first item I will buy after July will be Flamingo lipstick :eyelove:   What about you guys??


I want to buy Nars Gilda....and the last thing was my kvd palette


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Oh how I love Mehr! Glad you got it!


  I had to get it because of how much HG raved about it.  I haven't had a chance to try it on yet, but I will tonight.


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> *NAR Outlaw blush* will be my purchase on August 1st!
> The last things I purchased was Relentlessly Red lipstick and Gingerly blush.


Yes!! *adds to list*

  Why the heck do I not own Gingerly blush it is soo pretty! How are you liking it so far?


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I want to buy Nars Gilda....and the last thing was my kvd palette


  Glad you are getting Gilda.  I can't wait to see a picture.  It is definitely on my list.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> NAR Outlaw blush will be my purchase on August 1st!
> The last things I purchased was Relentlessly Red lipstick and Gingerly blush.


LOVE RR! You are going to look fantastic in that one! Great choice!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Yes!! *adds to list*
> 
> Why the heck do I not own Gingerly blush it is soo pretty! How are you liking it so far?


  I haven't worn it yet. I was going to today, but I decided to wear Thrust instead. :/
  I'm definitely going to wear it tomorrow though.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> LOVE RR! You are going to look fantastic in that one! Great choice!


  Wearing it today actually and I lurve it!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 1, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> The last item I bought was Beet lipliner! So pretty!
> 
> And the first item I will buy after July will be Flamingo lipstick
> 
> ...


Let's see...
  Maybe I'll order Glam, i might buy Rebel and quite a lot of things of the Osbournes:
  Dodgy Girl
  Kelly Yum Yum
  and maybe also Riot House or Strip Poker, depending on how they suit me
  Cranberry lipliner
  maybe also the Cheeky Bugger blush, but i am not sure about this one since I never wear any blush. I was thinking that maybe I should get one since it will be prom season in a few months and what is a prom make-up without any blush? 

  What is your all time favourite blush?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Glad you are getting Gilda.  I can't wait to see a picture.  It is definitely on my list.


It is one of those i must have it type of blushes lol


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Wearing it today actually and I lurve it!


  I need to pull that one out! It's a great red for summer!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I had to get it because of how much HG raved about it.  I haven't had a chance to try it on yet, but I will tonight.


She DID rave about it, didn't she! So does elegantone! It is going to look gorgeous on you---let us know what you think when you try it!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 1, 2014)

Alright so I'll post a better pic when I get there. It is a more complex color. It is purple and magenta, they kind of fade and mesh together. It is quite beautiful. In this pic due to lighting it is showing a basically purple lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> I need to pull that one out! It's a great red for summer!


  It really is perfect for summer!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> She DID rave about it, didn't she! So does elegantone! It is going to look gorgeous on you---let us know what you think when you try it!


  Both classy ladies that know their stuff!

  I'll try to post a pic tonight if I get around to it.


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 1, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Let's see...
> Maybe I'll order Glam, i might buy Rebel and quite a lot of things of the Osbournes:
> Dodgy Girl
> Kelly Yum Yum
> ...


You have to get Glam, Kelly yum yum, dodgy girl, cranberry l/l and cheeky bugger! They are must haves! lol
  My all time favorite blush is Nars gina, I wear the heck out of that blush. But cheeky bugger is beautiful and slowly becoming one of my favs it is a nice everyday natural blush and im sure you would like it!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 1, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> She DID rave about it, didn't she! So does elegantone! It is going to look gorgeous on you---let us know what you think when you try it!


I am buying mehr aswell because of HG!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>








 I love it!! I want that color so bad


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> The last item I bought was Mehr lipstick.  The first thing I'll buy after July... still unsure.  Probably more than one thing. lol


  The last item I brought would be a long list.I was preparing for the apocalypse
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The very last item though I brought is MAC Glam.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I dont have a long list for Aug yet....


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  I KNEW it would be purple!  Looks great!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Ooooo....me likey!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Wowwzeeee Me likez....


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 1, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I love it!! I want that color so bad


If you're in southern cali my sister could do it for you lol and thank you brows :kissy:


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Wow very pretty dolly!! What are you wearing on your lips??


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> The last item I brought would be a long list.I was preparing for the apocalypse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> You have to get Glam, Kelly yum yum, dodgy girl, cranberry l/l and cheeky bugger! They are must haves! lol
> My all time favorite blush is Nars gina, I wear the heck out of that blush. But cheeky bugger is beautiful and slowly becoming one of my favs it is a nice everyday natural blush and im sure you would like it!


  Nars Gina is my favorite, too!  I have 19 Nars blushes and I get the most compliments on that one.  Warms and brightens the face up so beautifully.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  What now? A backup????
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am excited for that one. I think it will be here thursday!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> What now? A backup????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  No. Just glad I was able to enable you again!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> If you're in southern cali my sister could do it for you lol and thank you brows


  I am whoo hoo!! but my hair is black won't it be hard to do


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> No. Just glad I was able to enable you again!


  I know.... I am tooo.....


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 1, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> You have to get Glam, Kelly yum yum, dodgy girl, cranberry l/l and cheeky bugger! They are must haves! lol
> My all time favorite blush is Nars gina, I wear the heck out of that blush. But cheeky bugger is beautiful and slowly becoming one of my favs it is a nice everyday natural blush and im sure you would like it!


  I can't wait for these things 
  Yeah, as I really am a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 when it comes to blushes I wanted to start out with a natural one and it could be that CB is the right one for this purpose 
  The Nars blush does also look beautiful. I think i prefer rather brownish blushes over the really pink ones ...


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Nars Gina is my favorite, too!  I have 19 Nars blushes and I get the most compliments on that one.  Warms and brightens the face up so beautifully.


It is the first blush I've ever hit pan on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ITA it does warm up the face very nicely
  Im still very excited to watch your video of all your nars blushes


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

My dream hair if I felt more daring and if my work would allow it:





  I love the black and dark purple


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> My dream hair if I felt more daring and if my work would allow it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Why wouldn't they allow it?? it isn't that bright


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> It is the first blush I've ever hit pan on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I have two videos that have been recorded but not edited or uploaded yet, with that being one of them.  I MIGHT try to get both of them up tonight, if possible.  The first one is a quick little Moody Blooms tutorial, and that will definitely go up tonight.  If I can get the Nars blush video done after that, I'll go ahead and put it up to.  If not, then definitely tomorrow.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Why wouldn't they allow it?? it isn't that bright


  I work customer service in central Kentucky. LOL


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> My dream hair if I felt more daring and if my work would allow it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh yes! I love this!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

Dolly, the purple looks so beautiful with your complexion!  Great choice!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I work customer service in central Kentucky. LOL


  And??  Kentucky people don't have purple hair lmao!! I would do it!! JK


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> And??  Kentucky people don't have purple hair lmao!! I would do it!! JK


  LOL, VERY conservative atmosphere in my office.  They would make me change it immediately.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Dolly, the purple looks so beautiful with your complexion!  Great choice!


  It really does I love it on her but I loved her in red also. She looks good in any color


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> It really does I love it on her but I loved her in red also. She looks good in any color


  She really does.  She just has that sort of complexion that doesn't clash with anything.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> LOL, VERY conservative atmosphere in my office.  They would make me change it immediately.


  That sucks!! My job isn't like that thank god I work in the Music industry so nothing is wild over here lmao!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> That sucks!! My job isn't like that thank god I work in the Music industry so nothing is wild over here lmao!!


  That would be awesome.  I already push the boundaries with my makeup... and it's never even THAT bold, but everyone else wears only very minimal, very natural makeup.  I mean, I wore Pure Heroine lipstick a week or two ago and got side eyes all day.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> That would be awesome.  I already push the boundaries with my makeup... and it's never even THAT bold, but everyone else wears only very minimal, very natural makeup.  I mean, I wore Pure Heroine lipstick a week or two ago and got side eyes all day.


  Yikes!!  that really sucks . I guess you have to be grateful you have a job


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Yikes!!  that really sucks . I guess you have to be grateful you have a job


  In this economy, I am VERY grateful.  I felt so blessed that an opening lined up here right when I wanted one, doing the same thing I was doing before in South Carolina


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 1, 2014)

I got my stuff in the mail I ordered a couple of days ago and my pearl cream base is all sweaty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What should I do leave it alone or wipe off the little beads of sweat ?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 1, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Wow very pretty dolly!! What are you wearing on your lips?? :eyelove:


RRW babe and thank you


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> In this economy, I am VERY grateful.  I felt so blessed that an opening lined up here right when I wanted one, doing the same thing I was doing before in South Carolina


  what color is your hair right now ? Is it black cause it looks pretty dark in your Avi pic


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> That would be awesome.  I already push the boundaries with my makeup... and it's never even THAT bold, but everyone else wears only very minimal, very natural makeup.  I mean, I wore Pure Heroine lipstick a week or two ago and got side eyes all day.


That really sucks. :/
  They would have liked me when I was younger. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I once had blue hair (i was about 13 or 14)
  Even my mother went nuts when she saw my new hair color.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I KNEW it would be purple!  Looks great!





NaomiH said:


> Ooooo....me likey!!! :eyelove:





Vineetha said:


> Wowwzeeee Me likez....:bigheart:


Thank you ladies!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 1, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> That really sucks. :/
> They would have liked me when I was younger.
> 
> 
> ...


  My kind of girl


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I got my stuff in the mail I ordered a couple of days ago and my pearl cream base is all sweaty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It should be fine either way, but you can just go ahead and wipe it off if it makes you feel better.  It's just moisture that was released from the product itself.  I need to get pearl.  I have Luna.  I think Pearl will be next.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> what color is your hair right now ? Is it black cause it looks pretty dark in your Avi pic


  Very dark brown.  It's my natural shade.  I mean... the grays are covered (shhh lol), but it is my natural color.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> It should be fine either way, but you can just go ahead and wipe it off if it makes you feel better.  It's just moisture that was released from the product itself.  I need to get pearl.  I have Luna.  I think Pearl will be next.


  Pearl is my favorite I use it as a base for my shadows or I use it as a highlighter it's my favorite. I've been wanting to try luna but I think it might be way too light for my skin


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 1, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I am whoo hoo!! but my hair is black won't it be hard to do :crybaby:


It'll be ok she says but she said the price just goes up a bit that's all.  She had black before and got it all out to be blue lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Very dark brown.  It's my natural shade.  I mean... the grays are covered (shhh lol), but it is my natural color.


  Oh! I thought it was black I know how that is I have covering grays that's why I have to change my hair color cause I have to redye my hair all the time . Such a pain in the butt!!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Pearl is my favorite I use it as a base for my shadows or I use it as a highlighter it's my favorite. I've been wanting to try luna but I think it might be way too light for my skin


  I think Pearl is a much better choice for your skin tone than Luna.  I'm quite pale so it doesn't show up too white on me, but it might on you.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> She had black before and got it all out to be blue lol


  PM me on how much she charges? I'm very interested in doing it


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Oh! I thought it was black I know how that is I have covering grays that's why I have to change my hair color cause I have to redye my hair all the time . Such a pain in the butt!!!


  I'm getting so many!  I hate it.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm getting so many!  I hate it.


  Me too!!! All of a sudden they are multiplying lmao!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Me too!!! All of a sudden they are multiplying lmao!!


  Yep, same here.  I had about the same amount for years, and now they are everywhere.  Drives me crazy.  I wouldn't mind having an elegant head full of silver hair one day, but not now! lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> She really does.  She just has that sort of complexion that doesn't clash with anything.





rocksteadybaby said:


> It really does I love it on her but I loved her in red also. She looks good in any color





MandyVanHook said:


> Dolly, the purple looks so beautiful with your complexion!  Great choice!


Thank you ladies  So far I haven't had a color not work for me...I want to try orange and yellow fade next lol  Or just all green


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 1, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> PM me on how much she charges? I'm very interested in doing it


Okie dokie brows


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Yep, same here.  I had about the same amount for years, and now they are everywhere.  Drives me crazy.  I wouldn't mind having an elegant head full of silver hair one day, but not now! lol


  I was thinking of letting them just grow out but I feel so old when I start to see them ...It's a vicious circle lmao


----------



## hopefulheart (Jul 1, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> I was told the cream was a better seller over the liquid that could be why. I stay far away from both because they broke me out like crazy


  Thanks! That's too bad. I'm really liking the look of glowy skin right now. Might pick up the Cream version if I end up liking it. Sorry to hear that! I hate when that happens!!  





CarmenK said:


> The last item I bought was Beet lipliner! So pretty!  And the first item I will buy after July will be Flamingo lipstick :eyelove:   What about you guys??


  The last thing I bought was MAC Bred for Beauty blush. The first thing I'm going to buy once No Buy July is over.... not sure yet! Probably something from the A Novel Romance collection!


----------



## hopefulheart (Jul 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Alright so I'll post a better pic when I get there. It is a more complex color. It is purple and magenta, they kind of fade and mesh together. It is quite beautiful. In this pic due to lighting it is showing a basically purple lol


  Love it!!! I wish I could do something crazy with my hair like pink or lavender! Ever since I've started nursing school though I've never been able to do something that wild. I wish I had done something like that in high school when I had the chance!  





MandyVanHook said:


> My dream hair if I felt more daring and if my work would allow it:
> 
> I love the black and dark purple


  Love it! I really like when it can lean towards the normal spectrum but when it's in the sunlight, BAM! So pretty.    





MandyVanHook said:


> I have two videos that have been recorded but not edited or uploaded yet, with that being one of them.  I MIGHT try to get both of them up tonight, if possible.  The first one is a quick little Moody Blooms tutorial, and that will definitely go up tonight.  If I can get the Nars blush video done after that, I'll go ahead and put it up to.  If not, then definitely tomorrow.


  I can't wait to see that NARS blush video!! :cheer:


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

My last purchase before July: MAC Mehr lipstick  I'm so glad that HerGreyness recommended it! The perfect nude rose shade. Matte yet creamy.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


>


  Love Mehr! Looks gorgeous on you mandy. try it with Soar, its a pretty combo!!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Love Mehr! Looks gorgeous on you mandy. try it with Soar, its a pretty combo!!!


  I will! I adore Soar


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I will! I adore Soar


  Soar+Mehr = everyday gorgeous pink!!!!!


----------



## Calla88 (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Random, but who here as done the Color IQ thing at Sephora to get matched with a foundation?  If you have, did it work out for you?  I've done it twice and it was a MAJOR fail both times.


*Mandy* ,It was crazy I was matched to three different foundations cause I match three different times , so I used it with my old staple foundation and it gave some perfect matches! Not sure the employees knew what they were doing! I was matched years ago by a professional , big time makeup artist now, she wasn't back then and it is still my summer foundation to this day, I used to live in LA so I had a year round tan. The best thing is they give samples of foundations every time so I had six new foundation/BB/CC/tinted moisturizers to try.


----------



## Calla88 (Jul 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  LOVE it you look fab my darling !


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> *Mandy* ,It was crazy I was matched to three different foundations, so I used it with my old staple foundation and it gave some perfect matches! Not sure the employees know what they were doing! I was matched years ago by a professional , big time makeup artist now, she wasn't back then and it is still my summer foundation to this day, I used to live in LA so I had a year round tan. The best thing is they gove smaple of foundations everytime so I had six knew foundation/BB/CC/tinted moisturizers to try.


  I need to try that! Maybe they can give me matches similar to what I know works on me.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

I have rosacea so I knew when they started putting that little thing up against the redness in my face that it would be all wrong. The next time they did it, I had them match it up to just my neck, and it was better, but still really off.


----------



## Calla88 (Jul 1, 2014)

Sorry for the crazy typo's in my last post! I will have to change that asap!




  This was my hair all last year , right now it's pretty boring, haven't decided on my summer color yet,!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 1, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Sorry for the crazy typo's in my last post! I will have to change that asap!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh wowww...Thats pretty!!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Sorry for the crazy typo's in my last post! I will have to change that asap!
> 
> This was my hair all last year , right now it's pretty boring, haven't decided on my summer color yet,!


  That is fab!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 1, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Sorry for the crazy typo's in my last post! I will have to change that asap!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks gorgeous!


----------



## Calla88 (Jul 1, 2014)

Thank you *Vineetha*, *Mandy *, *Periodinan* just enough color to pack a punch but can be pulled up or into bun so not too much color is showing when I have meetings with conservative types!


----------



## PinayGator (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm just catching up, but sending love and prayers for @lipstickaddict and @Dolly Snow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You're both beautiful and strong women! 

  I use the strobe cream and I have combination skin. I haven't used it specifically to highlight, but I do like mixing it in with F&B for an overall glowy look. It doesn't emphasize my pores, but I do have to use an oil sheet/blot powder once or twice.

  My last purchase before gremlin-time was Phosphorescent, but I haven't had a chance to wear it. I'm now giving Pheromonal the side eye, so I think that's going to camp out in my cart along with a travel size strobe cream. 

  Whew! Now to sit on my hands for the month.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


>


  Beautiful Mandy! So glad that you love it!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 1, 2014)

PinayGator said:


> I'm just catching up, but sending love and prayers for @lipstickaddict and @Dolly Snow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks hun! Appreciate it! And that poster is cracking me up LOL! Just awesome.

  psst.....very good call with pheremonal. I don't know if you picked up red balloon, but I have determined that this is the SS version. It's pure love as far as I'm concerned. I don't think you should have a problem getting it in August though because it doesn't look like anything is moving too fast


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 1, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Sorry for the crazy typo's in my last post! I will have to change that asap!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! That is absolutely GORGEOUS! I love the layered colors--SO beautiful!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

Thought very hard about Phosphorescent and Pheromonal. I ended up skipping but they do look gorgeous. If they are still here after July...


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

PinayGator said:


> I'm just catching up, but sending love and prayers for @lipstickaddict  and @Dolly Snow . :hug: You're both beautiful and strong women!   I use the strobe cream and I have combination skin. I haven't used it specifically to highlight, but I do like mixing it in with F&B for an overall glowy look. It doesn't emphasize my pores, but I do have to use an oil sheet/blot powder once or twice.  My last purchase before gremlin-time was Phosphorescent, but I haven't had a chance to wear it. I'm now giving Pheromonal the side eye, so I think that's going to camp out in my cart along with a travel size strobe cream.   Whew! Now to sit on my hands for the month.


  Love this poster so much! Hahahaha


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Sorry for the crazy typo's in my last post! I will have to change that asap!
> 
> This was my hair all last year , right now it's pretty boring, haven't decided on my summer color yet,!


I love that! So pretty!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> My last purchase before July: MAC Mehr lipstick  I'm so glad that HerGreyness recommended it! The perfect nude rose shade. Matte yet creamy.





PinayGator said:


> I'm just catching up, but sending love and prayers for @lipstickaddict  and @Dolly Snow . :hug: You're both beautiful and strong women!   I use the strobe cream and I have combination skin. I haven't used it specifically to highlight, but I do like mixing it in with F&B for an overall glowy look. It doesn't emphasize my pores, but I do have to use an oil sheet/blot powder once or twice.  My last purchase before gremlin-time was Phosphorescent, but I haven't had a chance to wear it. I'm now giving Pheromonal the side eye, so I think that's going to camp out in my cart along with a travel size strobe cream.   Whew! Now to sit on my hands for the month.


Mandy, Mehr looks wonderful on you! I love that meme PinayGator! :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 1, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> LOVE it you look fab my darling !





hopefulheart said:


> Love it!!! I wish I could do something crazy with my hair like pink or lavender! Ever since I've started nursing school though I've never been able to do something that wild. I wish I had done something like that in high school when I had the chance! Love it! I really like when it can lean towards the normal spectrum but when it's in the sunlight, BAM! So pretty.  I can't wait to see that NARS blush video!! :cheer:





lipstickaddict said:


> Awesome hair! Love that color on you! :cheer:  Quote: Beautiful Mandy! So glad that you love it! :eyelove:


Thanks ladies!  I am finally at the vacation spot! I am in the grand suite yay baby lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 1, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Sorry for the crazy typo's in my last post! I will have to change that asap!
> 
> This was my hair all last year , right now it's pretty boring, haven't decided on my summer color yet,!


I love it stunning


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am finally at the vacation spot! I am in the grand suite yay baby lol








Have a blast. Its a well deserved vacation for you!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> ompom: Have a blast. Its a well deserved vacation for you!!!!


Right now i am just relaxing on the phone lol Just happy to be in air conditioning


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Thought very hard about Phosphorescent and Pheromonal. I ended up skipping but they do look gorgeous. If they are still here after July...


Definitely! They are very fresh and beautiful! I absolutely adore both and it doesn't look like anything is selling out too quickly so fingers crossed!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Just happy to be in air conditioning


Now this is what I wanted to hear! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




YAY! Such a well deserved vacation! Enjoy every minute!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 1, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Now this is what I wanted to hear! :yahoo: YAY! Such a well deserved vacation! Enjoy every minute!


I feel good! To prove it here is a smiling selfie lol


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I feel good! To prove it here is a smiling selfie lol


  You look gorgeous, Dolly!! I love that smile! You should show it off more often


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  SMILING SELFIE. You are just gorgeous in this photo Dolly. Wowwwww....


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> SMILING SELFIE. You are just gorgeous in this photo Dolly. Wowwwww.... :eyelove:





MandyVanHook said:


> You look gorgeous, Dolly!! I love that smile! You should show it off more often


You ladies are too much!   I have no idea why I stopped smiling in pics.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I feel good! To prove it here is a smiling selfie lol


Dolly, you look gorgeous! :thud:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> You look gorgeous, Dolly!! I love that smile! You should show it off more often


Agreed!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Dolly, you look gorgeous! :thud:


:kissy: thank you


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Agreed!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :kissy: thank you


----------



## hopefulheart (Jul 1, 2014)

PinayGator said:


> I'm just catching up, but sending love and prayers for @lipstickaddict  and @Dolly Snow . :hug: You're both beautiful and strong women!   I use the strobe cream and I have combination skin. I haven't used it specifically to highlight, but I do like mixing it in with F&B for an overall glowy look. It doesn't emphasize my pores, but I do have to use an oil sheet/blot powder once or twice.  My last purchase before gremlin-time was Phosphorescent, but I haven't had a chance to wear it. I'm now giving Pheromonal the side eye, so I think that's going to camp out in my cart along with a travel size strobe cream.   Whew! Now to sit on my hands for the month.


  Love!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 1, 2014)

PinayGator said:


> I'm just catching up, but sending love and prayers for @lipstickaddict  and @Dolly Snow . :hug: You're both beautiful and strong women!   I use the strobe cream and I have combination skin. I haven't used it specifically to highlight, but I do like mixing it in with F&B for an overall glowy look. It doesn't emphasize my pores, but I do have to use an oil sheet/blot powder once or twice.  My last purchase before gremlin-time was Phosphorescent, but I haven't had a chance to wear it. I'm now giving Pheromonal the side eye, so I think that's going to camp out in my cart along with a travel size strobe cream.   Whew! Now to sit on my hands for the month.


Thank you love


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


I don't do no buys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  But DOLLY YOU ARE SO BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!! Love that you're smiling


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I don't do no buys :amused:   But DOLLY YOU ARE SO BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!! Love that you're smiling ompom: :flower:


  It makes me happy to see!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 1, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I don't do no buys :amused:   But DOLLY YOU ARE SO BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!! Love that you're smiling ompom: :flower:


 Thank you elegant that has made me feel wonderful


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

[@]Elegant-one[/@]in a no buy thread?!?!?! :thud:  :haha:


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


Dolly! You look GORGEOUS! Does that smile ever look good on you! And your makeup is beautiful doll! Love those lips! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So glad you are enjoying your vacation so far!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

#TEAMTHINKSDOLLYSHOULDSMILEMORE! ompom:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> #TEAMTHINKSDOLLYSHOULDSMILEMORE!


  Yes !!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 1, 2014)

Lol... I think i smell smoke.... I may have caught on fire coming here lol.....Dolly dear is worth the flames


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yes !!!!:nanas:





NaomiH said:


> #TEAMTHINKSDOLLYSHOULDSMILEMORE! ompom:


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 1, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Lol... I think i smell smoke.... I may have caught on fire coming here lol.....Dolly dear is worth the flames


That she is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And you are welcome to join in the fun anytime! We will definitely not hold you to it. LOL


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 1, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Lol... I think i smell smoke.... I may have caught on fire coming here lol.....Dolly dear is worth the flames


Elegant you are so nice   Lol I'll make sure you aren't on fire


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Lol... I think i smell smoke.... I may have caught on fire coming here lol.....Dolly dear is worth the flames


Agreed!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 1, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Dolly! You look GORGEOUS! Does that smile ever look good on you! And your makeup is beautiful doll! Love those lips! :kissy: So glad you are enjoying your vacation so far!


Thank you


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> That she is!    And you are welcome to join in the fun anytime! We will definitely not hold you to it. LOL :haha:


We sure won't! :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 1, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> That she is!    And you are welcome to join in the fun anytime! We will definitely not hold you to it. LOL :haha:





NaomiH said:


> Agreed!


I love you ladies


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love you ladies


Love you too sweets


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love you ladies


:kissy:


----------



## Calla88 (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks *Lipstcikaddict , Naomi and Dolly!* Dolly you have a great smile!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I feel good! To prove it here is a smiling selfie lol


 So pretty!! I can see your teeth lmao!! You have such a pretty smile


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Random, but who here as done the Color IQ thing at Sephora to get matched with a foundation?  If you have, did it work out for you?  I've done it twice and it was a MAJOR fail both times.


  my color IQ was waaayyyy off


----------



## iLoveBees (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi everyone! I'd like to join this lowbuy July movement. I've really gone nuts over the last few months. So much so that my sephora vib rouge is already renewed through the end of 2015. I seriously need to chill for a bit. I'm hoping to do a no buy for the whole summer but baby steps.  PS: going to go back and read through the thread to catch up and "get to know" you guys a bit more.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

iLoveBees said:


> Hi everyone! I'd like to join this lowbuy July movement. I've really gone nuts over the last few months. So much so that my sephora vib rouge is already renewed through the end of 2015. I seriously need to chill for a bit. I'm hoping to do a no buy for the whole summer but baby steps.  PS: going to go back and read through the thread to catch up and "get to know" you guys a bit more.


  I'm so happy to have you join! I've been absolutely shameful with my spending. The first step is admitting you have a problem. Lol


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

Since I plan to start "shopping my stash" this month, maybe we could all start sharing some of the products that we rediscover and fall back in love with? And of course... pics are always appreciated!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 2, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Thanks *Lipstcikaddict , Naomi and Dolly!* Dolly you have a great smile!


Thank you calla


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 2, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> So pretty!! I can see your teeth lmao!! You have such a pretty smile


Lol yup my teef! Thank you


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 2, 2014)

iLoveBees said:


> Hi everyone! I'd like to join this lowbuy July movement. I've really gone nuts over the last few months. So much so that my sephora vib rouge is already renewed through the end of 2015. I seriously need to chill for a bit. I'm hoping to do a no buy for the whole summer but baby steps.  PS: going to go back and read through the thread to catch up and "get to know" you guys a bit more.


Welcome to the group


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 2, 2014)

@Dolly Snow: You + your new AVI are so super cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  P.S.: Enjoy your vacation


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 2, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> @Dolly Snow : You + your new AVI are so super cute    P.S.: Enjoy your vacation


Thank you love and I am


----------



## ginski (Jul 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I had been wanting this one since it came out but could never find it! The other palettes she did, look so pretty.  Which ones do you own?


just saw this lol, rough shift last night.  I realized I own 6 of them. Shocker. I have Ludwig, Beethoven, Truth, Memento Mori, Love and Fury, and Gypsy.


----------



## iLoveBees (Jul 2, 2014)

[@]mulderitsme[/@]  congrats on your upcoming wedding. Great dress and the shoes(!!!) are so pretty.


----------



## ginski (Jul 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I work customer service in central Kentucky. LOL


I know I'm behind a little, but I'm a level 4 eggplant from our color line at work, and under fluorescent lighting indoors my hair is almost always mistaken for black. Then I go outside and boom there's the color!


----------



## iLoveBees (Jul 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm so happy to have you join! I've been absolutely shameful with my spending. The first step is admitting you have a problem. Lol


  Thanks Mandy!! And for creating this thread. PS: you made one hot red head!!


----------



## iLoveBees (Jul 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Welcome to the group


  Thanks so much Dolly Snow. Hope you enjoy your vaycay


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

iLoveBees said:


> PS: going to go back and read through the thread to catch up and "get to know" you guys a bit more.








 glad to have you! Hope all your back reading doesn't scare ya off!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Since I plan to start "shopping my stash" this month, maybe we could all start sharing some of the products that we rediscover and fall back in love with? And of course... pics are always appreciated!


  It's really fun shopping the ol' stash I've found out! You can weed out things you aren't crazy about and rediscover old loves and it feels like you're using new products even though you aren't. Especially when it's something you have neglected for awhile.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

@CarmenK I figured I'd slap this here, but it's me wearing Gingerly today. I've only had it on for about an hour or so now, but I'm kinda in love. It's pigmented, blends great and it's a beautiful neutral blush! I'll report back later with the wear.


----------



## iLoveBees (Jul 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> haha so kind of you! And when unexpected visitors show up here...im like yup house is messy but did you notice my makeup is on point :haha:


  Lmao!!   





Dolly Snow said:


> I would never run out of foundation because I keep a spare just incase. Mascara I have 6 tubes in rotation lol


  I know dats right! Lol. (Kicks off shoes to stay awhile)...clearly I'm at home here. Lol  





shizzelly said:


> Yea I have about 6 favorite foundations depending on how I feel that day :haha: and about a million sample mascaras to choose from!


  I love collecting mascara samples. I rarely buy full tubes except for benefit they're real cuz that stuff is the bees knees for my lashes. What's your top 3 fave foundations?   





NaomiH said:


> Random, but am I the only one who gets all swoonafied over Idris Elba? He's so handsome and that accent! :hot:


  OMG you are not alone girl. He is such a package. And he's a musician too  oh, and I totally read that quote in his accent too, LOL!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> @CarmenK I figured I'd slap this here, but it's me wearing Gingerly today. I've only had it on for about an hour or so now, but I'm kinda in love. It's pigmented, blends great and it's a beautiful neutral blush! I'll report back later with the wear.


  Heyyyy Its a pretty pretty blush on you!!!!!


----------



## iLoveBees (Jul 2, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Yea they do look similar but Madly leaned a little pink on me, Silvana somehow just warms up my skin really nicely, sucks they dont carry this shade in stores it only seems to be available online at Nars and I hardly see anyone talk much about this blush but its easily one of my favs


  Nars blushes are my favorite. Somehow sylvana totally flew over my radar. I just looked it up and now I'm thinking I should have gotten that instead of worldly wealth. And I agree about Gina. So, so pretty. Gina and Gilda too.   





Vineetha said:


> Its a slippery slope lol.I like MAC blushes but I looove NARS ones. I get good wear out those than MAC (not that it stops me from getting all the LE ones they put out still...) So yay for the ever increasing stash! ompom:


  Agree with it all!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

iLoveBees said:


> OMG you are not alone girl. He is such a package. And he's a musician too  oh, and I totally read that quote in his accent too, LOL!!


  LOL!! He's definitely got it going on.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Heyyyy Its a pretty pretty blush on you!!!!!


  Thank you, Vineetha!


----------



## iLoveBees (Jul 2, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> I feel the same way I started out with Mac blushes and then fell in love with Nars and got rid of my mac ones. I just started getting back into Mac blushes but I only have LE ones now. I love to apply them with the Yachiyo brush but I lost mines and need to go get a replacement =/ they work so well together


  Carmen, please check out the hakuhodo large yachiyo brush. Very similar to the nars one but it's so.much.better and cheaper!   





NaomiH said:


> My NARS list off the top of my head right now is: Mata Hari Outlaw Seduction Silvana


   Great list! I've had my eye in outlaw and seduction as well. Love joy  really nice too.    





MandyVanHook said:


> I didn't.  I only got Roxo.  I almost wish I had gotten all of them!


   I got TR and ruby but didn't get Roxo and I so regret it. I saw the pic of you in Roxo in the Pedro thread. You look great in it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> @CarmenK  I figured I'd slap this here, but it's me wearing Gingerly today. I've only had it on for about an hour or so now, but I'm kinda in love. It's pigmented, blends great and it's a beautiful neutral blush! I'll report back later with the wear.


:thud: can not function too stunning


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 2, 2014)

iLoveBees said:


> Lmao!!  I know dats right! Lol. (Kicks off shoes to stay awhile)...clearly I'm at home here. Lol I love collecting mascara samples. I rarely buy full tubes except for benefit they're real cuz that stuff is the bees knees for my lashes. What's your top 3 fave foundations?  OMG you are not alone girl. He is such a package. And he's a musician too  oh, and I totally read that quote in his accent too, LOL!!


Lol it's true. People try and come to my house like I care lol  It is so lovely here, the people are wonderful


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks Zoya for emailing me about your free nail polish promo at the beginning of the no-buy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Does it count against the no-buy if I only have to pay shipping and processing?


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> can not function too stunning








 thanks Dolly.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Thanks Zoya for emailing me about your free nail polish promo at the beginning of the no-buy.   Does it count against the no-buy if I only have to pay shipping and processing? :haha:


Good question  I'd say no it doesn't count because you are not actually buying or paying for the items...just the mode of transportation for them to arrive to you!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'd say no it doesn't count because you are not actually buying or paying for the items...just the mode of transportation for them to arrive to you!


  I like your brain.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I like your brain. :bouquet:


glad you do :lol:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> @CarmenK  I figured I'd slap this here, but it's me wearing Gingerly today. I've only had it on for about an hour or so now, but I'm kinda in love. It's pigmented, blends great and it's a beautiful neutral blush! I'll report back later with the wear.


:eyelove: So pretty!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> So pretty!!!


  Thank you, Brows!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 2, 2014)

ginski said:


> I know I'm behind a little, but I'm a level 4 eggplant from our color line at work, and under fluorescent lighting indoors my hair is almost always mistaken for black. Then I go outside and boom there's the color!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I sense a major loop hole there. I am like the worst person to start a no buy thread... lol


  Thank you foxy lady! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I'm really tempted since it's such a good deal, but I guess I could wait until the next one.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> *I sense a major loop hole there.* I am like the worst person to start a no buy thread... lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 2, 2014)

How about instead of a no buy this be a sensible buy as well as no buy july...lol


----------



## ginski (Jul 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> How about instead of a no buy this be a sensible buy as well as no buy july...lol


don't cave two days in!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> How about instead of a no buy this be a sensible buy as well as no buy july...lol








Is someone having withdrawals already we just started?


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> How about instead of a no buy this be a sensible buy as well as no buy july...lol


  Girl, you can make it! Don't make me drive over there!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> How about instead of a no buy this be a sensible buy as well as no buy july...lol








 I can stay strong for a few more days. Have glam and bfb coming in today! then lorac 2 tomm and then some....


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

My PRO palette will be here tomorrow! I'm glad it's getting here before the holiday!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I can stay strong for a few more days. Have glam and bfb coming in today! then lorac 2 tomm and then some....


  Oh and both Glam and Bfb Is totally you Naoms! Glam you said and BfB I saw! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was REALLy strong about BfB up until that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 foto...


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> *How about instead of a no buy this be a sensible buy* as well as no buy july...lol








Too funny! We're already jumping off the wagon---LOL


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> My PRO palette will be here tomorrow! I'm glad it's getting here before the holiday!








palette cum self defence!!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I can stay strong for a few more days. Have glam and bfb coming in today! then lorac 2 tomm and then some....








 stop enabling me lmao!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 2, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> stop enabling me lmao!!








 This train is going to crash and burn if we dont stop now!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> This train is going to crash and burn if we dont stop now!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> This train is going to crash and burn if we dont stop now!


Hear hear---I can't stop laughing! We are truly makeup addicts!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh and both Glam and Bfb Is totally you Naoms! Glam you said and BfB I saw!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Glam is just so glam that I had to enable all the peeps I could into buying it.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 2, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Too funny! We're already jumping off the wagon---LOL








 And its not even 2 full days....


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 2, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Hear hear---I can't stop laughing! We are truly makeup addicts!


  We truly are I'm like this already


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 2, 2014)

LOL don't jump ship! We can do this! Once August gets here it will have all been worth it.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Glam is just so glam that I had to enable all the peeps I could into buying it.


Glam is totally gorgeous---I am super glad to have it in my stash. Is it in the goodbyes already? Otherwise, it will likely still be here come August!

  Trying to get this train back on track LOL


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 2, 2014)

And after sparking the whole thing off where is sensible Dolly!!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> And after sparking the whole thing off where is sensible Dolly!!!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> And after sparking the whole thing off where is sensible Dolly!!!


Today is likely the day that she goes to the restaurant near that free-standing Mac!
  I'm thinking that is the root of her sensible buy comment. LOL


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> And after sparking the whole thing off where is sensible Dolly!!!:lol:


  Probably off being sensible at Sephora. Lol


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Glam is just so glam that I had to enable all the peeps I could into buying it.


True, true... every day once again i am about to buy it - just because of you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  Until now I could resist temptation.  (I am looking for a "Iamproudofmyself"-smiley)


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Glam is just so glam that I had to enable all the peeps I could into buying it.


  I'm lost what is this Glam you are talking about??


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 2, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Today is likely the day that she to the restaurant near the free-standing Mac! I'm thinking that is the root of her sensible buy comment. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 2, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm lost what is this Glam you are talking about?? :haha:


  Oh silly


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 2, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm lost what is this Glam you are talking about??


  naomi, Someone is asking for you here!Expertise needed!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 2, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm lost what is this Glam you are talking about??


  /By request 2014 lipstick!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 2, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Today is likely the day that she goes to the restaurant near that free-standing Mac! I'm thinking that is the root of her sensible buy comment. LOL:haha:


  I forgot about that! That explains everything...


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 2, 2014)

Glam might just be my 4th of July lipstick this year


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> /By request 2014 lipstick!


  Oh got it!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I forgot about that! That *explains everything...*








 Oh and oops I didnt see that you already responded to @rocksteadybaby question! And I have a feeling her train is in trouble!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Glam might just be my 4th of July lipstick this year


  It is a really pretty color!! I'm getting tempted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think I need hoop too


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 2, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> It is a really pretty color!! I'm getting tempted :haha: I think I need hoop too


  I love them both. I haven't worn Hoop enough


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 2, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> It is a really pretty color!! I'm getting tempted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I knew it! You love such shades!!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I knew it! You love such shades!!!


  I know I'm such a sucker!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I love them both. I haven't worn Hoop enough


  I don't see hoop on the Mac site anymore


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 2, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I don't see hoop on the Mac site anymore :crybaby:


  Do you own Chatterbox?


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 2, 2014)

I think I'm caving I need glam now


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Do you own Chatterbox?


  Nope!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 2, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I think I'm caving I need glam now


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 2, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Nope!


  It is VERY close to the color of Hoop. It's just the slightest bit darker and cooler toned, but it is a very slight difference. Swatched side by side they are almost identical.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> It is VERY close to the color of Hoop. It's just the slightest bit darker and cooler toned, but it is a very slight difference. Swatched side by side they are almost identical.


  I can't believe I missed these lipsticks I had no idea about them until now


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I don't see hoop on the Mac site anymore


  It was LE with By Request!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm lost what is this Glam you are talking about??


  My most favouritest red lippy in the entire world!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> My most favouritest red lippy in the entire world!


  I know I see that!!! You should have poked me with your stick you know I love reds


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Today is likely the day that she goes to the restaurant near that free-standing Mac!
> I'm thinking that is the root of her sensible buy comment. LOL


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 2, 2014)

Glam is very close in color to Nars Luxembourg. Luxembourg gets a little messy on me, though. It likes to smear on me.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I know I see that!!! You should have poked me with your stick you know I love reds


  I'm sorry you missed all the Glam enabling! I'd be willing to pardon you if the offensive purchase were to be Glam.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> LOL don't jump ship! We can do this! Once August gets here it will have all been worth it.


  Yeah, stay on course you slackers!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm sorry you missed all the Glam enabling! I'd be willing to pardon you if the offensive purchase were to be Glam.


  Yes! No one should be deprived of gorgeous reds!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm sorry you missed all the Glam enabling! I'd be willing to pardon you if the offensive purchase were to be Glam.


  lmao!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tell @MandyVanHook to cover her eyes


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm sorry you missed all the Glam enabling! I'd be willing to pardon you if the offensive purchase were to be Glam. :haha:


  I think it should be put up to a vote!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah, stay on course you slackers!


  But But Glam ?? lmao!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 2, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> lmao!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Shhhh... wait till she goes to the other thread...


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Glam is totally gorgeous---I am super glad to have it in my stash. Is it in the goodbyes already? Otherwise, it will likely still be here come August!
> 
> Trying to get this train back on track LOL


  Not in goodbyes yet, it just might make it another month or two!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I think it should be put up to a vote!


  How about if you girls buy it for me ..than I will be okay HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> How about if you girls buy it for me ..than I will be okay HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!


  That IS the loophole!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

Seriously though, I do think it'll probably make it until at least the end of the month before being put in the goodbyes section.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 2, 2014)

The all seeing eye is watching you


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> The all seeing eye is watching you


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Seriously though, I do think it'll probably make it until at least the end of the month before being put in the goodbyes section.


  I thinks its around 6 months since the launch to move to goodbyes!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> The all seeing eye is watching you


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> The all seeing eye is watching you


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I thinks its around 6 months since the launch!


  Six months ?? Damn was I hiding under a rock


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 2, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Six months ?? Damn was I hiding under a rock


  No I meant for a product to come in goodbye section!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  lmao!! I didn't think that was an eye when u first posted it ....hahahahahaha


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 2, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> :comment:


  LOL, I don't think.Glam is going anywhere this month, but oh, wait, pardon me while I straighten up my desk. *turns around to shuffle papers*


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> lmao!! I didn't think that was an eye when u first posted it ....hahahahahaha


  You pervert!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You pervert!!








 I thought you were posting dirty pics again


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Six months ?? Damn was I hiding under a rock


  Well.....it DID come out in April.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I thought you were posting dirty pics again


  I'd never post dirty pics! Only pics of scantily clad men!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> LOL, I don't think.Glam is going anywhere this month, but oh, wait, pardon me while I straighten up my desk. *turns around to shuffle papers*


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 2, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> lmao!! I didn't think that was an eye when u first posted it ....hahahahahaha


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

Like this:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Well.....it DID come out in April.








 You should do this to me I'm such a Airhead


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> You should do this to me I'm such a Airhead


  Love that movie!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> LOL, I don't think.Glam is going anywhere this month, but oh, wait, pardon me while I straighten up my desk. *turns around to shuffle papers*


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 2, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> lmao!! I didn't think that was an eye when u first posted it ....hahahahahaha


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>








 lmao!! Don't encourage her!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 2, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> lmao!! Don't encourage her!!








 So did you get a shipping confirmation from MAC yet for Glam?


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> So did you get a shipping confirmation from MAC yet for Glam?








I'm sleepwalking over to the site right now lmao. Since it is only day 2 I think I should get it and start fresh tomorrow I sound just like a addict


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Girl, you can make it! Don't make me drive over there! :haha:





Vineetha said:


> :biguns:  I can stay strong for a few more days. Have glam and bfb coming in today! then lorac 2 tomm and then some....ompom:





rocksteadybaby said:


> :haha: Is someone having withdrawals already we just started?





ginski said:


> don't cave two days in!





lipstickaddict said:


> :lmao: Too funny! We're already jumping off the wagon---LOL


Lmao


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 2, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> :sleepy: I'm sleepwalker over to the site right now lmao. Since it is only day 2 I think I should get it and start fresh tomorrow I sound just like a addict


Lol you can quit anytime lol just not now


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 2, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> How about if you girls buy it for me ..than I will be okay HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!





NaomiH said:


> That IS the loophole! :haha:


Lmao loopholes


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol you can quit anytime lol just not now


  NO QUITTING!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> NO QUITTING!


  You girls are a tough crowd


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Like this:


lol yup


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> NO QUITTING! :whip:





rocksteadybaby said:


> You girls are a tough crowd ooh:


Lol naomi I found you the loophole....I am not quitting yet lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 2, 2014)

So how did the fresstanding MAc store Lunch at the mall go?


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> You girls are a tough crowd


 


  Joan Crawford tough!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol naomi I found you the loophole....I am not quitting yet lol


  I'm not quitting either! I can do 29 more days with no problem. No problem at all.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Joan Crawford tough


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> So how did the fresstanding MAc store Lunch at the mall go?


 @Dolly Snow Yea how was it ??


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> So how did the fresstanding MAc store Lunch at the mall go?:haha:


 who me.....oh oh it was fine :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 2, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> @Dolly Snow  Yea how was it ?? :haha:


It was nice


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> who me.....oh oh it was fine








 more like this


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> who me.....oh oh it was fine


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 2, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> :sweat:  more like this





Vineetha said:


>


I am still at the mall having........lunch lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 2, 2014)

Technical queshioonnn... I cancelled my order from Anastasia bec the shipping was scheduled for next millenium. Can i use the same amount to buy the same goodie from Sephora . Is it a no cancellation no return policy for the thread...


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am still at the mall having........lunch lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Technical queshioonnn... I cancelled my order from Anastasia bec the shipping was scheduled for next millenium. Can i use the same amount to buy the same goodie from Sephora or is it a no cancellation no return policy...


  Hmmm......I would say that since you technically ordered it before the 1st and unforeseen circumstances have caused you to need to replace the order that it doesn't count.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Hmmm......I would say that since you technically ordered it before the 1st and unforeseen circumstances have caused you to need to replace the order that it doesn't count.


  I vote you should be good cause it was done before the 1st


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Hmmm......I would say that since you technically ordered it before the 1st and unforeseen circumstances have caused you to need to replace the order that it doesn't count.









Thank you!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 2, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I vote you should be good cause it was done before the 1st


----------



## mulderitsme (Jul 2, 2014)

UGHHHHHH I got a Maybelline waterproof mascara and it's THE WORST. Does anyone know if fake lashes (if it makes a difference, I only use the little half lashes!) will stay on pretty well during a wedding sob fest? Or will I need to be naughty and get a better waterproof mascara?


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 2, 2014)

Please, dear Glam stay where you are.
Just one more month and you'll be mine


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 2, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> UGHHHHHH I got a Maybelline waterproof mascara and it's THE WORST. Does anyone know if fake lashes (if it makes a difference, I only use the little half lashes!) will stay on pretty well during a wedding sob fest? Or will I need to be naughty and get a better waterproof mascara?


  You can try Ardell ones to see if they work for you.I like 110 and 105 personally. It will stay pretty well through the wedding IMO and its cheap enough to try a few times before the wedding. Also I would say invest in a good mascara even if you have false lashes. It gives an added oomph and helps it blend in well!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 2, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Please, dear Glam stay where you are.
> Just one more month and you'll be mine


  I think it will....


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 2, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Please, dear Glam stay where you are.
> Just one more month and you'll be mine








Stop teasing me lmao!!


----------



## mulderitsme (Jul 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> You can try Ardell ones to see if they work for you.I like 110 and 105 personally. It will stay pretty well through the wedding IMO and its cheap enough to try a few times before the wedding. Also I would say invest in a good mascara even if you have false lashes. It gives an added oomph and helps it blend in well!


  I think if I used fake lashes I could get the Maybelline one to work pretty well. I just like my lashes to look HUGE and I don't think it can do that on its own. But I'll check those two Ardell lashes out! Thank you!!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I think it will....


  It better Dammit!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 2, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Stop teasing me lmao!!








 Did you not sleep walk to the site. I thought Mandy was rearranging papers on her desk!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 2, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> UGHHHHHH I got a Maybelline waterproof mascara and it's THE WORST. Does anyone know if fake lashes (if it makes a difference, I only use the little half lashes!) will stay on pretty well during a wedding sob fest? Or will I need to be naughty and get a better waterproof mascara?


I don't know much about false lashes (so, sorry for not answering your initial question). But if you need a new waterproof mascara, i could recommend Lancome's Hypnose Doll Eyes. I use it every day with an eyelash curler and my eyelashes look better than they ever did with any other mascara.
  It is not very cheap but IMO worth it.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Did you not sleep walk to the site. I thought Mandy was rearranging papers on her desk!


  Oh yea!!


----------



## shizzelly (Jul 2, 2014)

iLoveBees said:


> Lmao!!  I know dats right! Lol. (Kicks off shoes to stay awhile)...clearly I'm at home here. Lol I love collecting mascara samples. I rarely buy full tubes except for benefit they're real cuz that stuff is the bees knees for my lashes. What's your top 3 fave foundations?  OMG you are not alone girl. He is such a package. And he's a musician too  oh, and I totally read that quote in his accent too, LOL!!


 Depending on level of fancy-ness I'd have to go with ponds bb cram (everyday/wear to work) , covergirl outlast stay fabulous (want my makeup to last all day) and Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk (want my skin to look flawless)!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 2, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Stop teasing me lmao!!


Sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  But we're on the same boat, i guess


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 2, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Now Glam is plastered over to the right of the thread, a reminder each time you come to the thread


----------



## shizzelly (Jul 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Technical queshioonnn... I cancelled my order from Anastasia bec the shipping was scheduled for next millenium. Can i use the same amount to buy the same goodie from Sephora . Is it a no cancellation no return policy for the thread...:anyone:


 Speaking of anastasias amazingly slow shipping, just wanted to say that when I ordered my dip brow pomade when it came out it took about like 4 or 5 months to arrive :rants:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 2, 2014)

shizzelly said:


> Speaking of anastasias amazingly slow shipping, just wanted to say that when I ordered my dip brow pomade when it came out it took about like *4 or 5 months* to arrive








 OMG! I just called and cancelled the order...


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Now Glam is plastered over to the right of the thread, a reminder each time you come to the thread


You can never escape Glam


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Please, dear Glam stay where you are.
> Just one more month and you'll be mine


  I should of worn Glam today instead of stupid VGRiRi.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I should of worn Glam today instead of stupid VGRiRi.






@rocksteadybaby and @periodinan is going to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 us.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> @rocksteadybaby and @periodinan is going to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh damn! Sorry girls!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I should of worn Glam today instead of stupid VGRiRi.


  ... just so you can make us jealous


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> ... just so you can make us jealous


  No, because it's way better than the red I'm wearing. lol
  I like VGRiRi, but compared to Glam or even some other reds it's only so-so. lol


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> @rocksteadybaby and @periodinan is going to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe this or maybe i'll just go sit in a corner and cry


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 2, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yes !! We are


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Joan Crawford tough!


  LMAO!  





NaomiH said:


> Hmmm......I would say that since you technically ordered it before the 1st and unforeseen circumstances have caused you to need to replace the order that it doesn't count.


  I agree  





Vineetha said:


> :lol:  Did you not sleep walk to the site. I thought Mandy was rearranging papers on her desk! :haha:


  Who, me? Nevermind me... just dusting some cobwebs over here in the corner...


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Who, me? Nevermind me... just dusting *some cobwebs over here in the corner...*






@rocksteadybaby Mandy has been doing a lot of cleaning today just for you!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

This is real random, but I was thinking Specktra would be the best place to ask. I've used Kryolan's anti shine powder for about the last 3 or so years to set my foundation as it helps control my oil but I'm looking to try something else once this one I have is gone. I have a very oily T-zone area and was wondering what you ladies use powder wise to help control the demon oils.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 2, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> I think if I used fake lashes I could get the Maybelline one to work pretty well. I just like my lashes to look HUGE and I don't think it can do that on its own. But I'll check those two Ardell lashes out! Thank you!!!


  Love Adell lashes. The demi wisp is are quite comfy. I also really like the Revlon lash glue. I find it easier to use than some other brands.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> This is real random, but I was thinking Specktra would be the best place to ask. I've used Kryolan's anti shine powder for about the last 3 or so years to set my foundation as it helps control my oil but I'm looking to try something else once this one I have is gone. I have a very oily T-zone area and was wondering what you ladies use powder wise to help control the demon oils.


  I like NARS Translucent setting powder (loose) a lot! and I use the compact one for touchups. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 INars Loose powder is also nice, it is very finely milled and dont cake up. But I prefer the traslucent ones more!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Love Adell lashes. The demi wisp is are quite comfy. I also really like the Revlon lash glue. I find it easier to use than some other brands.


  same Ardell lashes and Revlon glue!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> This is real random, but I was thinking Specktra would be the best place to ask. I've used Kryolan's anti shine powder for about the last 3 or so years to set my foundation as it helps control my oil but I'm looking to try something else once this one I have is gone. I have a very oily T-zone area and was wondering what you ladies use powder wise to help control the demon oils.


  I have 3 powders in my current rotation. The MUFE HD translucent powder, the Nars loose powder, and on heavy coverage days I use Mac Studio Fix Powder.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I like NARS Translucent setting powder (loose) a lot! and I use the compact one for touchups. :2cents:  INars Loose powder is also nice, it is very finely milled and dont cake up. But I prefer the traslucent ones more!


  I don't own the Nars translucent powder but I have tested it and it is lovely.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Love Adell lashes. The demi wisp is are quite comfy. I also really like the Revlon lash glue. I find it easier to use than some other brands.


  I like the Revlon glue too! I thought I was the only one who used it over Duo!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I don't own the Nars translucent powder but I have tested it and it is lovely.


  For me its one of the best products from NARS. I love the loose powder ut the translucent loose one is just really nice!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I like NARS Translucent setting powder (loose) a lot! and I use the compact one for touchups.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks ladies! I've been using the same one so long (it was in a huge jar and has lasted me this long) that I was feeling a bit lost now that my jar is pretty much empty.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I like the Revlon glue too! I thought I was the only one who used it over Duo!


  Nope, same here!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> For me its one of the best products from NARS. I love the loose powder ut the translucent loose one is just really nice!


  Do you find that you get flashback with the Nars translucent powder? I often avoid translucent powders when I'm going to be around flash photography because the flashback can be pretty bad with some of them. The MUFE one is the worst in that regard, but I love how it makes my skin look. I try to keep at least one tinted powder and one translucent powder in my rotation depending on what I'm going to be doing.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Do you find that you get flashback with the Nars translucent powder? I often avoid translucent powders when I'm going to be around flash photography because the flashback can be pretty bad with some of them. The MUFE one is the worst in that regard, but I love how it makes my skin look. I try to keep at least one tinted powder and one translucent powder in my rotation depending on what I'm going to be doing.


  Nope Not with the Nars ones. It used to be that way with the MAC one I tried first but with the NARs one, I havent had that prob! To be on the safer side, I will check today with flash again and let you know!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Nope Not with the Nars ones. It used to be that way with the MAC one I tried first but with the NARs one, I havent had that prob! To be on the safer side, I will check today with flash again and let you know!


  I'd really appreciate that! I will probably be getting it sometime down the line anyway, once I use up what I have of the MUFE HD. That will be quite a while, though


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> This is real random, but I was thinking Specktra would be the best place to ask. I've used Kryolan's anti shine powder for about the last 3 or so years to set my foundation as it helps control my oil but I'm looking to try something else once this one I have is gone. I have a very oily T-zone area and was wondering what you ladies use powder wise to help control the demon oils.


I have two powders that I am using.
  Manhattan Clearface and the other one is MAC's Studio Fix Powder plus Foundation. The Manhattan powder is the one I'm wearing everyday. I tend to use the Powder + Foundation thing when I am going out or to cover more noticable blemishes.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 2, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I have two powders that I am using. Manhattan Clearface and the other one is MAC's Studio Fix Powder plus Foundation. The Manhattan powder is the one I'm wearing everyday. I tend to use the Powder + Foundation thing when I am going out or to cover more noticable blemishes.


  Studio Fix powder is great for when you need those higher coverage days. That's pretty often with me


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 2, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I have two powders that I am using.
> Manhattan Clearface and the other one is MAC's Studio Fix Powder plus Foundation. The Manhattan powder is the one I'm wearing everyday. I tend to use the Powder + Foundation thing when I am going out or to cover more noticable blemishes.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *MandyVanHook*
> ...


  I love Mac Studio fix power cause it doesn't feel heavy and you get great coverage


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Now Glam is plastered over to the right of the thread, a reminder each time you come to the thread


  Great!! now it's haunting me


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

Do these powders help with oil control? That's my main thing right now, finding a good setting powder that helps with oil.


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Studio Fix powder is great for when you need those higher coverage days. That's pretty often with me


That's true. Though I don't use it that much because I'm afraid it'll make me break out. I have got some skin problems lately (they seem to be related to a disease that broke out about one year ago and returns regularly) and I'm not sure whether the Studio fix makes it worse or not.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Do these powders help with oil control? That's my main thing right now, finding a good setting powder that helps with oil.








  Yup!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yup!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  The NARS ones I mean, Personally Studio Fix is a bit heavy for me.. i use it rarely and one other option that I have heard good thing about is the recently launched Urban Decay Naked Loose powders. I havent tried that one personally but its got lots of rave!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I have two powders that I am using.
> Manhattan Clearface and the other one is MAC's Studio Fix Powder plus Foundation. The Manhattan powder is the one I'm wearing everyday. I tend to use the Powder + Foundation thing when I am going out or to cover more noticable blemishes.


  Thank you!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Thank you!


You're welcome 
  And yes i think they help to prevent oily skin especially the Studio Fix because it's also quite longlasting ... however my skin is not veeeery oily i'd say i have combination skin. I have some areas that are drier than others and some that are oilier.
  So it might be better if people with rather oily skin recommend their favourite powders.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 2, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> You're welcome
> And yes i think they help to prevent oily skin especially the Studio Fix because it's also quite longlasting ... however my skin is not veeeery oily i'd say i have combination skin. I have some areas that are drier than others and some that are oilier.
> So it might be better if people with rather oily skin recommend their favourite powders.


  I have oily skin and it helps control my oil quite a bit . I only have to do touch ups on hot days


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> The NARS ones I mean, Personally Studio Fix is a bit heavy for me.. i use it rarely and one other option that I have heard good thing about is the recently launched Urban Decay Naked Loose powders. I havent tried that one personally but its got lots of rave!


  I never had studio fix cause any break outs for me but with other powders I have that problem


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 2, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I never had studio fix cause any break outs for me but with other powders I have that problem


  Yes! it hasnt caused any breakouts for me too... I usually use loose powders to set my foundation or BB's. When I use studio fix, I use it standalone bec.. in conjunction with foundation I find it a bit heavy for my taste. But on no fundation days, I reach for it often!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yes! it hasnt caused any breakouts for me too... I usually use loose powders to set my foundation or BB's. When I use studio fix, I use it standalone bec.. in conjunction with foundation I find it a bit heavy for my taste. But on no fundation days, I reach for it often!


  It can be the best friend to someone like me who has rosacea! I probably wouldn't use it if I had really good skin, though.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yes! it hasnt caused any breakouts for me too... I usually use loose powders to set my foundation or BB's. When I use studio fix, I use it standalone bec.. in conjunction with foundation I find it a bit heavy for my taste. But on no fundation days, I reach for it often!


  I actually like Mac BB's have you tried them? I like using it on my light days


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yes! it hasnt caused any breakouts for me too... I usually use loose powders to set my foundation or BB's. When I use studio fix, I use it standalone bec.. in conjunction with foundation I find it a bit heavy for my taste. But on no fundation days, I reach for it often!


Yep, when I use it I also just use it on it's own. With foundation it would be too much for my taste. I use my powders only without foundation, I feel like with foundation + powder my skin looks just unnatural since I've got freckles


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 2, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I actually like Mac BB's have you tried them? I like using it on my light days








 Not yet! But thats something I have wanted to try from MAC for so long, Yay great to know that it works well. I think they have added few new shades too! I will check that one out on my next trip to store!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm so envious of those of you who can get away with not using full coverage products!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 2, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Yep, when I use it I also just use it on it's own. With foundation it would be too much for my taste. I use my powders only without foundation, I feel like with foundation + powder my skin looks just unnatural since I've got freckles


  I love when you freckled beauties let them show!  Too many people try to cover them up!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm so envious of those of you who can get away with not using full coverage products!


Lately it's a bit of a struggle for me bec - as i've already mentioned - i have some skin problems atm.
  I feel like full coverage products make my skin look even worse right now. So I just have to accept it and try to make the best out of it.


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I love when you freckled beauties let them show!  Too many people try to cover them up!








  My mother does also have freckles and she always hides them... I think it is sad, because they are special in some way 
  Some years ago I hated them and was jealous of people without freckles - now i got used to them and kinda like them.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 2, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Lately it's a bit of a struggle for me bec - as i've already mentioned - i have some skin problems atm.
> I feel like full coverage products make my skin look even worse right now. So I just have to accept it and try to make the best out of it.


  Full coverage can definitely make skin look worse if there are some textural problems underneath.  It can amplify it 10x.  Other than my gigantic nose pores, I'm decently satisfied enough with the texture of my skin right now, so I can get away with the full coverage as long as I fill my pores in really well.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm so envious of those of you who can get away with not using full coverage products!


  I want to take a look at the NARS sheer glow foundation sometime soon. I am runnning a bit low on the current one and I dont love it as much. I think ts time for a change. BTW Foundations are exempted right?


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I want to take a look at the NARS sheer glow foundation sometime soon. I am runnning a bit low on the current one and I dont love it as much. I think ts time for a change. BTW Foundations are exempted right?


  I'm exempting foundations as long as we are running low on what we are using, definitely.  Sheer Glow is amazing.  Love it to bits.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm exempting foundations as long as we are running low on what we are using, definitely.  Sheer Glow is amazing.  Love it to bits.


  I just hope I get a good color match. I always fall somewhere in between the shades that I find foundation hunting a pain in tthe you know where


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 2, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> My mother does also have freckles and she always hides them... I think it is sad, because they are special in some way
> Some years ago I hated them and was jealous of people without freckles - now i got used to them and kinda like them.


  There is something so intrinsically youthful about a face full of freckles and I think they can be so pretty.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I just hope I get a good color match. I always fall somewhere in between the shades that I find foundation hunting a pain in tthe you know where


  I hope you find a good match, too.  What are you in MAC?  Honestly, I have to mix two of the Sheer Glows.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I hope you find a good match, too.  What are you in MAC?  Honestly, I have to mix two of the Sheer Glows.


  Somewhere around NC42. But NC42 is what I use, I wouldnt call it an exact match tho...


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm so envious of those of you who can get away with not using full coverage products!


  That it one thing I was blessed with ..I got the good skin gene from my Mommy or and the white hairs


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> There is something so intrinsically youthful about a face full of freckles and I think they can be so pretty.


  I agree my Hubby has freckles and I love them to death!! I call him my little chocolate chip hahahaha!!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 2, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I agree my Hubby has freckles and I love them to death!! I call me my little chocolate chip hahahaha!!








 That is so cute!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 2, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> My mother does also have freckles and she always hides them... I think it is sad, because they are special in some way
> Some years ago I hated them and was jealous of people without freckles - now i got used to them and kinda like them.


  Freckles are so cute!! I love them


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 2, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> That is so cute!


  oops I meant him not me


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 2, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> oops I meant him not me


  I thought so


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 2, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> My mother does also have freckles and she always hides them... I think it is sad, because they are special in some way
> Some years ago I hated them and was jealous of people without freckles - now i got used to them and kinda like them.


I have freckles and I have grown to like them too! I only wear primer and CC cream around my nose area to smooth pores and even out the redness and then just bronzer and blush. The bronzer/blush is the key to making my complexion look more even. It just blurs the freckles together LOL!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 2, 2014)

Editing my Nars blush video now, so I might be a little quiet this evening. I'm painstakingly working on getting the colors edited to be as accurate as I can get them.


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 2, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> I have freckles and I have grown to like them too! I only wear primer and CC cream around my nose area to smooth pores and even out the redness and then just bronzer and blush. The bronzer/blush is the key to making my complexion look more even. It just blurs the freckles together LOL!


  Wohoo! #TEAMFRECKLES  :cheer: It would be sad to cover them and make them disappear completely IMO.  I wear concealer to cover the red areas (lately i have also been using cliniques green anti blemish cover thing) and a little amount of powder.


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Editing my Nars blush video now, so I might be a little quiet this evening. I'm painstakingly working on getting the colors edited to be as accurate as I can get them.


  Can't wait to watch it!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Editing my Nars blush video now, so I might be a little quiet this evening. I'm painstakingly working on getting the colors edited to be as accurate as I can get them.


:cheer:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Editing my Nars blush video now, so I might be a little quiet this evening. I'm painstakingly working on getting the colors edited to be as accurate as I can get them.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 2, 2014)

A blush video  yay can't wait mandy


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Editing my Nars blush video now, so I might be a little quiet this evening. I'm painstakingly working on getting the colors edited to be as accurate as I can get them.


Yay! 19 new blushes to add to my ever growing list !


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 2, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Can't wait to watch it!





NaomiH said:


> :cheer:





Vineetha said:


> ompom:





Dolly Snow said:


> A blush video  yay can't wait mandy


  Might be tomorrow before I finish!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 2, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Yay! 19 new blushes to add to my ever growing list ! :haha:


  Hahaha! Hopefully it just helps you to narrow down to a few that you like and you won't get crazy and feel the need to collect them all like me!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Might be tomorrow before I finish!


It's ok take your time


----------



## mulderitsme (Jul 2, 2014)

You will all be so proud of me! I went to Ulta to book an eyebrow appointment and the girl at Benefit tried to talk me into some things and I was so good and said no to everything! But I did swatch like everything! Hahaha. I was excited to get my mini Girl Meets Pearl in my (pre-July) Sephora order tomorrow, but I swatched it and it's soooo shimmery! Not my thing.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> You will all be so proud of me! I went to Ulta to book an eyebrow appointment and the girl at Benefit tried to talk me into some things and I was so good and said no to everything! But I did swatch like everything! Hahaha. I was excited to get my mini Girl Meets Pearl in my (pre-July) Sephora order tomorrow, but I swatched it and it's soooo shimmery! Not my thing.


Yay for resisting! :cheer:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

I should of gotten Copperthorn & Nightshade before the no buy started. :sigh:


----------



## shizzelly (Jul 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Editing my Nars blush video now, so I might be a little quiet this evening. I'm painstakingly working on getting the colors edited to be as accurate as I can get them.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I should of gotten Copperthorn & Nightshade before the no buy started.


  I think you will still be able to find them come august! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Once the initial frenzy is done with and there is still stock, then it will be around for a while!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 2, 2014)

And I have a confession! I went to sephora to find the anastasia contour palette, it was OOS and though I roamed around I came out without anything BUT ....I had wanted the Private Party Lipstick from The holiday collection for a very long time and someone had it in the CB...and i got it...


----------



## Mayanas (Jul 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :crybaby: And I have a confession! I went to sephora to find the anastasia contour palette, it was OOS and though I roamed around I came out without anything BUT ....I had wanted the Private Party Lipstick from The holiday collection for a very long time and someone had it in the CB...and i got it...


  private party is amazing. i love it so much. no problem  jjji


----------



## ginski (Jul 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :crybaby: And I have a confession! I went to sephora to find the anastasia contour palette, it was OOS and though I roamed around I came out without anything BUT ....I had wanted the Private Party Lipstick from The holiday collection for a very long time and someone had it in the CB...and i got it...


admitting we have a problem is the first step. ...next is acceptance. .. which both I think we are all familiar with. ...changing present behavior. ... this is the next step. We all might just fail.  But Oooh look at all the shineys! :lmao:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 2, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> You will all be so proud of me! I went to Ulta to book an eyebrow appointment and the girl at Benefit tried to talk me into some things and I was so good and said no to everything! But I did swatch like everything! Hahaha. I was excited to get my mini Girl Meets Pearl in my (pre-July) Sephora order tomorrow, but I swatched it and it's soooo shimmery! Not my thing.


Yay for resisting


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :crybaby: And I have a confession! I went to sephora to find the anastasia contour palette, it was OOS and though I roamed around I came out without anything BUT ....I had wanted the Private Party Lipstick from The holiday collection for a very long time and someone had it in the CB...and i got it...


:yahoo: I mean....:whip: bad lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 2, 2014)

ginski said:


> admitting we have a problem is the first step. ...next is acceptance. .. which both I think we are all familiar with. ...changing present behavior. ... this is the next step. We all might just fail.  But Oooh look at all the shineys! :lmao:


Nooo the shineys are bad for us


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> And I have a confession! I went to sephora to find the anastasia contour palette, it was OOS and though I roamed around I came out without anything BUT ....I had wanted the Private Party Lipstick from The holiday collection for a very long time and someone had it in the CB...and i got it...








 hmmmmm....well I think that the loop hole here is that it is from a past collection and lipstick is kinda a staple right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love PP. You're still golden in my books!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Nooo the shineys are bad for us


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> @CarmenK  I figured I'd slap this here, but it's me wearing Gingerly today. I've only had it on for about an hour or so now, but I'm kinda in love. It's pigmented, blends great and it's a beautiful neutral blush! I'll report back later with the wear.


   Omg I love it!  It looks so good on you! I hope it wore well I'm adding this to my list :eyelove:


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 2, 2014)

iLoveBees said:


> Carmen, please check out the hakuhodo large yachiyo brush. Very similar to the nars one but it's so.much.better and cheaper!     Great list! I've had my eye in outlaw and seduction as well. Love joy  really nice too.      I got TR and ruby but didn't get Roxo and I so regret it. I saw the pic of you in Roxo in the Pedro thread. You look great in it.


  I will definitely check it out thanks so much!


----------



## Jennifae (Jul 2, 2014)

Sure, I'll join. I haven't bought any MAC since May!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  I was #TEAMNOBUYJUNE so I think I can go #TEAMNOBUYJULY too.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 2, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> hmmmmm....well I think that the loop hole here is that it is from a past collection and lipstick is kinda a staple right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Thanks guys! I really did kinda feel guilty as if caught doing something wrong (not that it stopped me) But i think this will take me over the month. There isnt really anuything that high up there anymore. So peace of mind. And to compensate I have decided the cancelled order of the anastasia contour palette will be placed only after July (this actually saves some cash bec this was less expensive than that)..


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 2, 2014)

jennifae said:


> Sure, I'll join. I haven't bought any MAC since May!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Good for you! And welcome!

  We have a lot of fun here---it's great!


----------



## hopefulheart (Jul 2, 2014)

iLoveBees said:


> Hi everyone! I'd like to join this lowbuy July movement. I've really gone nuts over the last few months. So much so that my sephora vib rouge is already renewed through the end of 2015. I seriously need to chill for a bit. I'm hoping to do a no buy for the whole summer but baby steps.  PS: going to go back and read through the thread to catch up and "get to know" you guys a bit more.


  :welcome:  





MandyVanHook said:


> Since I plan to start "shopping my stash" this month, maybe we could all start sharing some of the products that we rediscover and fall back in love with? And of course... pics are always appreciated!


  Good idea!! I've been trying to use some of my other palettes. I've been gravitating towards the Pedro one every time I do my makeup. I've been trying to refamilarize myself to my Urban Decay Naked palettes (particularly 2&3).   





NaomiH said:


> @CarmenK  I figured I'd slap this here, but it's me wearing Gingerly today. I've only had it on for about an hour or so now, but I'm kinda in love. It's pigmented, blends great and it's a beautiful neutral blush! I'll report back later with the wear.


   Pretty lady!!  





MandyVanHook said:


> LOL don't jump ship! We can do this! Once August gets here it will have all been worth it.


 ompom:  





NaomiH said:


> Like this:


  :hot:  





Vineetha said:


> I like NARS Translucent setting powder (loose) a lot! and I use the compact one for touchups. :2cents:  INars Loose powder is also nice, it is very finely milled and dont cake up. But I prefer the traslucent ones more!


  Those are two setting powders I want to try when No Buy July is eventually over!! I'm slowly but surely getting into NARS.   





MandyVanHook said:


> Editing my Nars blush video now, so I might be a little quiet this evening. I'm painstakingly working on getting the colors edited to be as accurate as I can get them.


  :cheer:  





jennifae said:


> Sure, I'll join. I haven't bought any MAC since May!  :clapping:  I was #TEAMNOBUYJUNE so I think I can go #TEAMNOBUYJULY too.  ompom:


  :cheers:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Thanks guys! I really did kinda feel guilty as if caught doing something wrong (not that it stopped me) But i think this will take me over the month. There isnt really anuything that high up there anymore. So peace of mind. And to compensate I have decided the cancelled order of the anastasia contour palette will be placed only after July (this actually saves some cash bec this was less expensive than that)..:biguns:


One slip up is ok. You did your best and skipped so much and well at least you got a saught after lipstick!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> One slip up is ok. You did your best and skipped so much and well at least you got a saught after lipstick!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :drinks:


----------



## iLoveBees (Jul 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> glad to have you! Hope all your back reading doesn't scare ya off!


  Thank you!! LOL! It wasn't too bad at all. Giggled and nodded all the way through.


----------



## iLoveBees (Jul 2, 2014)

[@]lipstickaddict[/@] , [@]Dolly Snow[/@] , [@]CarmenK[/@] , [@]MandyVanHook[/@]  Sorry for your losses ladies. Your strength is really inspiring. And you are all still so down to earth and positive. :bouquet:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 2, 2014)

iLoveBees said:


> [@]lipstickaddict[/@] , [@]Dolly Snow[/@] , [@]CarmenK[/@] , [@]MandyVanHook[/@]  Sorry for your losses ladies. Your strength is really inspiring. And you are all still so down to earth and positive. :bouquet:


You are so nice


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> And I have a confession! I went to sephora to find the anastasia contour palette, it was OOS and though I roamed around I came out without anything BUT ....I had wanted the Private Party Lipstick from The holiday collection for a very long time and someone had it in the CB...and i got it...


  You can't say no to Private Party... If i'd see it anywhere I think i would buy it without a thought. Such a gorgeous color! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  So i guess it is okay to buy it


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I think you will still be able to find them come august!   Once the initial frenzy is done with and there is still stock, then it will be around for a while!


I think you're probably right.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 3, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Omg I love it!  It looks so good on you! I hope it wore well I'm adding this to my list :eyelove:


I forgot to come back last night, but it did wear well on me. I put it on a little after 7am and it was still visibly there when I washed my face around 6:30 or 7 that night. It had faded some, but between my oiliness, blotting,  and sweating it did a pretty good job at holding on.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :crybaby: And I have a confession! I went to sephora to find the anastasia contour palette, it was OOS and though I roamed around I came out without anything BUT ....I had wanted the Private Party Lipstick from The holiday collection for a very long time and someone had it in the CB...and i got it...


PP will look great on you, but I still must do this :whip:   :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 3, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> hmmmmm....well I think that the loop hole here is that it is from a past collection and lipstick is kinda a staple right? :haha:   I love PP. You're still golden in my books!


:lol:


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Thanks guys! I really did kinda feel guilty as if caught doing something wrong (not that it stopped me) But i think this will take me over the month. There isnt really anuything that high up there anymore. So peace of mind. And to compensate I have decided the cancelled order of the anastasia contour palette will be placed only after July (this actually saves some cash bec this was less expensive than that)..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you, Sweetheart!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 3, 2014)

Morning


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Morning


  Hola! You're up early!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 3, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Hola! You're up early!


I haven't been to sleep yet lol


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I haven't been to sleep yet lol


  LOL!  Been having yourself a good time?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 3, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> LOL!  Been having yourself a good time?


Yes lol! And sleeping beautifully....I mean I've got a large king size to myself and they served me breakfast in bed!  Shame it ends in about 8 hours


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Shame it ends in about 8 hours


  Sounds wonderful!  Enjoy while you can!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 3, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Sounds wonderful!  Enjoy while you can!


I am   Cemetery later so I am heading to bed


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Cemetery later so I am heading to bed


  Nighty night!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 3, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> You can't say no to Private Party... If i'd see it anywhere I think i would buy it without a thought. Such a gorgeous color!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 3, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I see what happens when I abandon the thread for an evening!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Woke up to so many 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 today...


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 3, 2014)

iLoveBees said:


> You are so pretty! Glam looks great on you.





iLoveBees said:


> [@]lipstickaddict[/@] , [@]Dolly Snow[/@] , [@]CarmenK[/@] , [@]MandyVanHook[/@]  Sorry for your losses ladies. Your strength is really inspiring. And you are all still so down to earth and positive. :bouquet:


   Thank you very much honey! You are so kind :welcome:   





NaomiH said:


> I forgot to come back last night, but it did wear well on me. I put it on a little after 7am and it was still visibly there when I washed my face around 6:30 or 7 that night. It had faded some, but between my oiliness, blotting,  and sweating it did a pretty good job at holding on.


  Yayyy! I always seem to have a problem with blushes staying on that long especially lighter ones Oh I meant to ask do you have oily/combo skin or oily all over? I have combo and I found that changing my moisturizer and primer helped a lot!  Also nars loose powder is a great powder like others mentioned


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 3, 2014)

So I totally saw private party at the CCO about a month ago and gave it no mind I am so stupid because it is gorg!  Also I am out of town for a while so sorry if I'm not interacting as much I'll be a little busy and I hate typing on this iPad :sigh:  Glad everyone is staying strong! 28 more days to go :shock:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 3, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Also nars loose powder is a great powder like others mentioned


  I guess it's more combination than anything. Oily T-zone area and not nearly as oily anywhere else, my cheeks get a bit oily but not nearly as bad as my T-zone which can be an oily mess. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That NARS powder is on my shopping list for this weekend (I'm not counting it as a cheat since setting powder is s staple. lol)


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I guess it's more combination than anything. Oily T-zone area and not nearly as oily anywhere else, my cheeks get a bit oily but not nearly as bad as my T-zone which can be an oily mess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I guess it's more combination than anything. Oily T-zone area and not nearly as oily anywhere else, my cheeks get a bit oily but not nearly as bad as my T-zone which can be an oily mess. hboy:  That NARS powder is on my shopping list for this weekend (I'm not counting it as a cheat since setting powder is s staple. lol)


  Great I hope it works for you! If your at sephora check out beccas ever matte primer and get a sample it did wonders for my oilies


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 3, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Great I hope it works for you! If your at sephora check out beccas ever matte primer and get a sample it did wonders for my oilies


  I'll look into that, thank you!


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :crybaby: And I have a confession! I went to sephora to find the anastasia contour palette, it was OOS and though I roamed around I came out without anything BUT ....I had wanted the Private Party Lipstick from The holiday collection for a very long time and someone had it in the CB...and i got it...


  Everyday is a fresh start...


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 3, 2014)

Oh there are too many lipsticks out there... can't stop thinking about buying a new one.
  Next week I'll go shopping with a friend of mine and we will have to visit a MAC counter bec she wants to buy Plumful.
  I think this counter has EE left... I've tried it once and was not sure about it. I think i'll have to try it once again - in the divine night thread you all looked beautiful wearing it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Also thinking about getting Heroine some time soon.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 3, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Oh there are too many lipsticks out there... can't stop thinking about buying a new one.
> Next week I'll go shopping with a friend of mine and we will have to visit a MAC counter bec she wants to buy Plumful.
> I think this counter has EE left... I've tried it once and was not sure about it. I think i'll have to try it once again - in the divine night thread you all looked beautiful wearing it.
> 
> ...


  At least Heroine is perm and you can buy that any ol' time.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 3, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Everyday is a fresh start...


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> At least Heroine is perm and you can buy that any ol' time.


That's true... but if I like EE on me i might have to surrender


----------



## rooocelle (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm joining!! I skipped Lorde and Moody Blooms and will be waiting for The Osbournes, which will be coming out in August.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 3, 2014)

I see I'm going to have to come back in here cracking my whip!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 3, 2014)

rooocelle said:


> I'm joining!! I skipped Lorde and Moody Blooms and will be waiting for The Osbournes, which will be coming out in August.


  Welcome aboard!!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 3, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I see I'm going to have to come back in here cracking my whip!


I'm just too weak when it comes to lipsticks... have mercy


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 3, 2014)

rooocelle said:


> I'm joining!! I skipped Lorde and Moody Blooms and will be waiting for The Osbournes, which will be coming out in August.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 3, 2014)

iLoveBees said:


> Sorry for your losses ladies. Your strength is really inspiring. And you are all still so down to earth and positive.


Thank you for your kind words--it means a lot!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 3, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I'm just too weak when it comes to lipsticks... have mercy


Haha! I am totally with you!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 3, 2014)

Mercy???  No!  There can be no mercy!  Only strict dedication to the cause!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Unless I find something really special that I want to buy and then all deals are off, but I'm going to make this font small so you can't see it...


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 3, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> :getyou:  Mercy???  No!  There can be no mercy!  Only strict dedication to the cause!!! :whip:   Unless I find something really special that I want to buy and then all deals are off, but I'm going to make this font small so you can't see it...


  Haha, Mandy I like you :lol:


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 3, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Haha! I am totally with you!


 Lipstickaddicts united :cheer:  Glad I am not alone


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 3, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Mercy???  No!  There can be no mercy!  Only strict dedication to the cause!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can read that Mandy! LOL! There are NO secrets here!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 3, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Glad I am not alone


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 3, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Haha, Mandy I like you


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 3, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I'm just too weak when it comes to lipsticks... have mercy  :lol:


Lipsticks :yahoo: I mean eww :lol: not till august


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 3, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> :getyou:  Mercy???  No!  There can be no mercy!  Only strict dedication to the cause!!! :whip:   Unless I find something really special that I want to buy and then all deals are off, but I'm going to make this font small so you can't see it...


:lmao:


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 3, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> I can read that Mandy! LOL! There are NO secrets here!


  Hmm... It seems I've been caught! I will have to come up with a better solution next time, maybe if I... Make it white then you won't be able to see it? Unless of course you respond to this then you might be able to.  Hmm....


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 3, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Mercy???  No!  There can be no mercy!  Only strict dedication to the cause!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mulderitsme (Jul 3, 2014)

HELP ME I FEEL LIKE I'M BEING SUCKED INTO A BENEFIT BLACKHOLE. I WANT EVERYTHING.
  This happens every time I get 1 thing I like from any brand. I feel like I have to buy all the things!

  #TEAMBUYALLTHEBENEFIT


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 3, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> HELP ME I FEEL LIKE I'M BEING SUCKED INTO A BENEFIT BLACKHOLE. I WANT EVERYTHING. This happens every time I get 1 thing I like from any brand. I feel like I have to buy all the things!  #TEAMBUYALLTHEBENEFIT


#teambuyallthebenefit    I mean nope you don't need it...we both don't :whip:   Maybe just samples lol


----------



## hopefulheart (Jul 3, 2014)

rooocelle said:


> I'm joining!! I skipped Lorde and Moody Blooms and will be waiting for The Osbournes, which will be coming out in August.


  :welcome:   





MandyVanHook said:


> I see I'm going to have to come back in here cracking my whip! :whip:


  Fierce Mandy Pandy! :whip:  





MandyVanHook said:


> :getyou:  Mercy???  No!  There can be no mercy!  Only strict dedication to the cause!!! :whip:   Unless I find something really special that I want to buy and then all deals are off, but I'm going to make this font small so you can't see it...


  I can still read that missy! Nice try! :whip:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 3, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Mercy???  No!  There can be no mercy!  Only strict dedication to the cause!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I can only see the second line. Have ou written anything above that. I really cant see!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> *Maybe just samples lol*


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :lol:


Enough samples to make a full size lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Enough samples to make a full size lol


  Yup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and can you read what Mandy has written in her post, I can only CLEARLY read the second line!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 3, 2014)

I expect nothing less than strict dedication out of all of you!  But... Secretly I just want to buy all the things!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 3, 2014)

Secretly I just want to buy all the things!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


MandyVanHook said:


> I expect nothing less than strict dedication out of all of you!  But... Secretly I just want to buy all the things!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 3, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I expect nothing less than strict dedication out of all of you!  But... Secretly I just want to buy all the things!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


  I not so secretly want to buy all the things!.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I not so secretly want to buy all the things!.


  All the STUFF and THINGS!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 3, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> All the STUFF and THINGS!


  HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!! That just made me choke on my water! I'm finding it incredibly hilarious for some reason! lol


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!! That just made me choke on my water! I'm finding it incredibly hilarious for some reason! lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 3, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> All the STUFF and THINGS!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 3, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> All the STUFF and THINGS!


Hahahahaha


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 3, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> :getyou: I expect nothing less than strict dedication out of all of you!  But... Secretly I just want to buy all the things!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


lmao mandy


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yup! :lol:  and can you read what Mandy has written in her post, I can only CLEARLY read the second line!


Yeeeees lol


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 3, 2014)

So who here watches TWD?


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 3, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> So who here watches TWD?


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  My husband convinced me to start watching it and we are obsessed.  It's so strange because it wasn't that long ago that you couldn't have paid me to watch something like that. I get scurred...


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 3, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> My husband convinced me to start watching it and we are obsessed.  It's so strange because it wasn't that long ago that you couldn't have paid me to watch something like that. I get scurred...


  I put it off at first too because I "Wasn't going to waste my time on a dumb show about zombies", then after it followed me around on Netflix for a few months I decided what could it hurt to watch one episode? I was from that moment on a TWD fan. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Are you caught up or are you still watching and playing catch up?


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I put it off at first too because I "Wasn't going to waste my time on a dumb show about zombies", then after it followed me around on Netflix for a few months I decided what could it hurt to watch one episode? I was from that moment on a TWD fan. :haha:  Are you caught up or are you still watching and playing catch up?


  All caught up!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 3, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> All caught up!


  October can't come fast enough! I can't wait to see what goes down in season 5!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> October can't come fast enough! I can't wait to see what goes down in season 5!


I need to see this show.


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 3, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> So who here watches TWD?


  Of course me!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> October can't come fast enough! I can't wait to see what goes down in season 5!
> 
> Me, neither!
> 
> ...


  Haha, of course!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 3, 2014)

I've been wanting OCC Black Metal Dahlia, but since it's July, I decided to try to recreate it as best as I could with my current stash.  I just layered New York Apple over Nightmoth and blended them together really good.  It's not perfect, but it will do for now until I can get a hold of Black Metal Dahlia!


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 3, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I've been wanting OCC Black Metal Dahlia, but since it's July, I decided to try to recreate it as best as I could with my current stash.  I just layered New York Apple over Nightmoth and blended them together really good.  It's not perfect, but it will do for now until I can get a hold of Black Metal Dahlia!


  Whoa!  Beautiful!


----------



## shizzelly (Jul 3, 2014)

I went to Walmart today and they had all this new elf stuff and I didn't buy a single thing! I'm so proud of myself!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 3, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Whoa!  Beautiful!


  Thanks!  





shizzelly said:


> I went to Walmart today and they had all this new elf stuff and I didn't buy a single thing! I'm so proud of myself!!


  Great job!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I need to see this show.


If you have Netflix, seasons 1-3 are up there now! oke:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 3, 2014)

shizzelly said:


> I went to Walmart today and they had all this new elf stuff and I didn't buy a single thing! I'm so proud of myself!!


Awesome!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 3, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I've been wanting OCC Black Metal Dahlia, but since it's July, I decided to try to recreate it as best as I could with my current stash.  I just layered New York Apple over Nightmoth and blended them together really good.  It's not perfect, but it will do for now until I can get a hold of Black Metal Dahlia!


:hot: Super gorgeous Mandy!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :hot: Super gorgeous Mandy!


  Thanks!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 3, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> So who here watches TWD?


  me me ! I love the show!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> October can't come fast enough! I *can't wait* to see what goes down in season 5!


  YESSS!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I need to see this show.








 and sooon!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 3, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I've been wanting OCC Black Metal Dahlia, but since it's July, I decided to try to recreate it as best as I could with my current stash.  I just layered New York Apple over Nightmoth and blended them together really good.  It's not perfect, but it will do for now until I can get a hold of Black Metal Dahlia!


  Wowwwwzee


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 3, 2014)

I got my palette and inserts and got all excited about putting my blushes in there and then realized that I ordered the large inserts and not the blush inserts like a complete dumbass.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I got my palette and inserts and got all excited about putting my blushes in there and then realized that I ordered the large inserts and not the blush inserts like a complete dumbass.


  Oh no!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Wowwwwzee


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh no!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> October can't come fast enough! I can't wait to see what goes down in season 5!


Okay I desperately need netflix. NOW! Am sure that I would totally love TWD. Have been watching Penny Dreadful lately, and the final season of True Blood. Sure I would love TWD!

@MandyVanHook you look absolutely stunning in that dark lippie combo- WOWZA! Gorgeous.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I got my palette and inserts and got all excited about putting my blushes in there and then realized that I ordered the large inserts and not the blush inserts like a complete dumbass.


  Oh no!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 3, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Me, neither!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I am really not into watching the horror tv shows, because they usually lack quality.
  But I do watch AHS


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> If you have Netflix, seasons 1-3 are up there now!


  Perfect! I will watch them tonight! I am effing bored


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 3, 2014)

Last smiling selfie


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 3, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Okay I desperately need netflix. NOW! Am sure that I would totally love TWD. Have been watching Penny Dreadful lately, and the final season of True Blood. Sure I would love TWD!  @MandyVanHook  you look absolutely stunning in that dark lippie combo- WOWZA! Gorgeous.


  Thank you! Oh, and my husband and I just started watching TB. We are in season 3 now. Loving it!  





Dolly Snow said:


> Last smiling selfie


  It better not be! You look gorgeous! Love the way your face lights up when you smile!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Last smiling selfie


  Are you wearing Siren Song? Whatever it is looks beautiful


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 3, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Are you wearing Siren Song? Whatever it is looks beautiful


  Wearing CDN. It is more opaque than Siren song.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 3, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Thank you! Oh, and my husband and I just started watching TB. We are in season 3 now. Loving it! It better not be! You look gorgeous! Love the way your face lights up when you smile!


Thank you mandy! Super sweet of you to say!  Another show I haven't watched TB lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am really not into watching the horror tv shows, because they usually lack quality. But I do watch AHS


I'm the exact same way about the more horror themed shows and movies. But every once in awhile,you find a gem!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 4, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Okay I desperately need netflix. NOW! Am sure that I would totally love TWD. Have been watching Penny Dreadful lately, and the final season of True Blood. Sure I would love TWD!  @MandyVanHook  you look absolutely stunning in that dark lippie combo- WOWZA! Gorgeous.


Then you could watch Orange is the new black! It's pretty stinking great! I liked the first season of TB and hated the others after that. They took it so far off from the book series into so many ridiculous story lines that I just couldn't enjoy it any more.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Last smiling selfie


Somebody call 911 because we got a fire starting up in here! :hot:  Looking beautiful Dollykins!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Then you could watch Orange is the new black! It's pretty stinking great! I liked the first season of TB and hated the others after that. They took it so far off from the book series into so many ridiculous story lines that I just couldn't enjoy it any more.


  OITNB is so amazingly well acted. The cast is fantastic!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 4, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> OITNB is so amazingly well acted. The cast is fantastic!


They did a fantastic job with the casting, I agree!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  NOOO WE WANT MORE!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You look gorgeous Dolly!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 4, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> It better not be! You look gorgeous!* Love the way your face lights up when you smile*!


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Jul 4, 2014)

Somebody help me!!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 4, 2014)

NaturallyUrs said:


> Somebody help me!!!!


  Don't do it!!  Keep yourself busy!   Tell yourself you don't need anything right now!


----------



## martiangurll (Jul 4, 2014)

This is so hard ladies.  I must really be an addict or just lemming because I am tempted by so many things and have the urge to buy something, just anything.  It's only been 4 days too.


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 4, 2014)

martiangurll said:


> This is so hard ladies.  I must really be an addict or just lemming because I am tempted by so many things and have the urge to buy something, just anything.  It's  only been 4 days too.


  I know!  You're not the only one.  I'm the same way too.   We should all go on a retreat where there's no internet, MAC, Sephora,, Nars, etc..


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 4, 2014)

I will be passing by Sephora today, and I think I'm gonna stop and pick up their little beauty insider birthday gift thing that they give away since this is my birth month.  Give me strength...


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  You have such a beautiful smile Dolly---it does just light up your face! I hope that you are smiling because your vacation was awesome!
  Gorgeous girl!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Then you could watch Orange is the new black! It's pretty stinking great! I liked the first season of TB and hated the others after that. They took it so far off from the book series into so many ridiculous story lines that I just couldn't enjoy it any more.


  I never read the book series so it was easy to just go with it LOL! I agree that there are some crazy twists and turns, but my love for some of the individual characters kept me watching.

  I would LOVE to watch Orange is the new black. Have heard only good things! Hopefully in the near future


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 4, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I will be passing by Sephora today, and I think I'm gonna stop and pick up their little beauty insider birthday gift thing that they give away since this is my birth month.  Give me strength...


I give you the whip instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Maybe I'll be weak tomorrow as well...


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 4, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> I was hooked on TB from the start---love the characters, setting, everything really! Sad that this is the last season    I never read the book series so it was easy to just go with it LOL! I agree that there are some crazy twists and turns, but my love for some of the individual characters kept me watching.  I would LOVE to watch Orange is the new black. Have heard only good things! Hopefully in the near future


I think had I not been such a big fan of the book series that I would of really enjoyed the show, but all I can think of when I've watched it after season 2 was how stuff was not supposed to be as it was in the show and it was driving me a bit batty. Lol


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 4, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I give you the whip instead :whip:  Maybe I'll be weak tomorrow as well...


  No, not the whip! I was a good girl! Managed to get out of there without buying anything!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 4, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> No, not the whip! I was a good girl! Managed to get out of there without buying anything!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 4, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> No, not the whip! I was a good girl! Managed to get out of there without buying anything!


  Well then I have to take it back...
  I give you some
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 instead


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Somebody call 911 because we got a fire starting up in here! :hot:  Looking beautiful Dollykins!





Vineetha said:


> NOOO WE WANT MORE!!! :nono: You look gorgeous Dolly!





lipstickaddict said:


> You have such a beautiful smile Dolly---it does just light up your face! I hope that you are smiling because your vacation was awesome! Gorgeous girl!


 thank you ladies! I needed that today! You all are so lovely!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 4, 2014)

I am stopping buy Ulta later :thud:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 4, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> No, not the whip! I was a good girl! Managed to get out of there without buying anything!


ompom:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am stopping buy Ulta later


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :haha:


there is so many sales lol Did you all see about the new line from Nyx? They aren't out yet!  http://instagram.com/p/p__WibBFTa/


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> http://instagram.com/p/p__WibBFTa/











and a 40% july 4 sale


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :thud: and a 40% july 4 sale


Gorgeous right?


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> there is so many sales lol Did you all see about the new line from Nyx? They aren't out yet!  http://instagram.com/p/p__WibBFTa/


Good thing I don't use NYX! LOL


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


Smiling Dolly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Goooorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Throw that old bitchface away -  the smile suits you waaay better


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good thing I don't use NYX! LOL


  NYX surprises me lol
  The lipsticks smell a bit, but the product isn't half bad


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 4, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Smiling Dolly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Aww thank you @Periodinan I love my bitchface, but I don't mind a smile from time to time


----------



## shizzelly (Jul 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> http://instagram.com/p/p__WibBFTa/


  They're so pretty but I just can't justify buying off the wall colors because I never wear them.  I bought Lime Crime's Mint To Be pretty much just to look at because I love mint colors so much!  I don't think I would ever actually wear it though.


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am stopping buy Ulta later :thud:


  Just got back from there,  I didn't get anything for me but got something for my bestie at work.  Didn't know what to get her.  So I her this and a gift card.


----------



## SassClassBeauty (Jul 4, 2014)

4 Days in and I'm still good! I just realized how much money I would save if I just stayed away from the new collections.  It was shocking......


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 4, 2014)

Uuuggghhhh, I need Kohl Power Pencil in Feline and Sunny Seoul lipstick. It's in my shopping cart. Help!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 4, 2014)

shizzelly said:


> They're so pretty but I just can't justify buying off the wall colors because I never wear them.  I bought Lime Crime's Mint To Be pretty much just to look at because I love mint colors so much!  I don't think I would ever actually wear it though. :crybaby:


You should they'll be so pretty on you


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 4, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Just got back from there,  I didn't get anything for me but got something for my bestie at work.  Didn't know what to get her.  So I her this and a gift card.


You're a wonderful best friend


----------



## hopefulheart (Jul 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Wearing CDN. It is more opaque than Siren song.


  I want CDN! I wish I had picked it up when I saw it at a CCO a couple months ago.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Wearing CDN. It is more opaque than Siren song.





hopefulheart said:


> I want CDN! I wish I had picked it up when I saw it at a CCO a couple months ago.


  I wish CDN looked that good on me! Unfortunately it washes me out a lot more. I need to pull it back out and give it another shot paired with some different liners. It sits unused most of the time. Looks amazing on you, Dolly!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 4, 2014)

hopefulheart said:


> I want CDN! I wish I had picked it up when I saw it at a CCO a couple months ago.


  CDN has become a fav of mine! Really pretty and easy to throw on and go.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 4, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Uuuggghhhh, I need Kohl Power Pencil in Feline and Sunny Seoul lipstick. It's in my shopping cart. Help!


If they're perm, just keep in mind they will still be there August 1st so there really is no rush to by now.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 4, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I wish CDN looked that good on me! Unfortunately it washes me out a lot more. I need to pull it back out and give it another shot paired with some different liners. It sits unused most of the time. Looks amazing on you, Dolly!


  Thank you Mandy! I have been using it quite a bit.
  Yes try and make it work! It is just so beautiful! I used it with more of a smokey eye sort of look.
  I popped a bit of brown eye liner near my top and lower lashes to make them look fuller and intensify the look.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 4, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Uuuggghhhh, I need Kohl Power Pencil in Feline and Sunny Seoul lipstick. It's in my shopping cart. Help!


  Sunny Seoul is beautiful! But as Naomi said, they will still be waiting for you in August!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank you Mandy! I have been using it quite a bit. Yes try and make it work! It is just so beautiful! I used it with more of a smokey eye sort of look. I popped a bit of brown eye liner near my top and lower lashes to make them look fuller and intensify the look.


  Love the whole look!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 4, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Love the whole look!


  You are so nice mandy!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You are so nice mandy!


  I'm honest!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 4, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm honest!


  As am I! 
  How is yours and everyone's fourth going along?


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> As am I!
> How is yours and everyone's fourth going along?


  It was raining the whole day and then now there is a thunderstorm warning issued. All the fireworks moved to the next rain day probably tomm or sunday. So yeah it kind of sucked! I so was waiting for all the fireworks!!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> As am I!  How is yours and everyone's fourth going along?


Going okay here, put my blushes in a palette and am now off to buy vodka! Hope you're having a good one.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> It was raining the whole day and then now there is a thunderstorm warning issues. All the fireworks moved to the next rain day probably tomm and sunday. So yeah it kind of sucked! I so was waiting for all the fireworks!!!!!


  Ah fireworks how I miss thee! I live in the desert so fireworks are banned! 
  Earlier some dumb fuck lit a whole bunch behind the residential area, where it is just brush and sand etc...anyways as you probably guessed fire department and police showed up had to put out a huge fire three streets down from me!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> As am I!  How is yours and everyone's fourth going along?


  Pretty good! I went to a cookout and went swimming so that was nice!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That is great! Glad you finally were able to get them in there! Mine is going pretty ok, busy but good.
> 
> Ah fireworks how I miss thee! I live in the desert so fireworks are banned!
> Earlier some dumb fuck lit a whole bunch behind the residential area, where it is just brush and sand etc...anyways as you probably guessed fire department and police showed up had to put out a huge fire three streets down from me!








 Oh no!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That is great! Glad you finally were able to get them in there! Mine is going pretty ok, busy but good.   Ah fireworks how I miss thee! I live in the desert so fireworks are banned!  Earlier some dumb fuck lit a whole bunch behind the residential area, where it is just brush and sand etc...anyways as you probably guessed fire department and police showed up had to put out a huge fire three streets down from me!


  SMH. People were shooting off big fireworks towards our backyard last night. I was so afraid something would catch fire.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh no!


  Exactly you'd think they knew by now! Fireworks are just illegal here! You can be arrested if they see you with them, and worse if you actually light one! 
  Even sparklers are banned!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 4, 2014)

Happy fourth of July ladies!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 4, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Happy fourth of July ladies!


  Happy fourth


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 4, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Happy fourth of July ladies! :stars: :ymca: :drinks:


Happy 4th!!! ompom:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 4, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Happy fourth of July ladies!


  Happy 4th


----------



## shizzelly (Jul 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You should they'll be so pretty on you


 Aw thanks girl!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 4, 2014)

shizzelly said:


> Aw thanks girl!


  I wear some crazier colors as they say lol I love them.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 4, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Happy fourth of July ladies!


 



  Happy 4th to you, too!!!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 4, 2014)

Totally off topic, but did the rocky horror show pictures by @RiRiBoyWeHo get taken down? I assume so considering they are only showing up in response posts and I cannot find the originals---was hoping to see the pics closer up.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 4, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Happy 4th to you, too!!!


How awesome is that! Love it! I was thinking that sending vitual fireworks would be fantastic---and there they are!
  Hope that you are having a great day beautiful girl!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 4, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> How awesome is that! Love it! I was thinking that sending vitual fireworks would be fantastic---and there they are! Hope that you are having a great day beautiful girl! :haha:


  Hehe, hasn't been too bad


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 4, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Totally off topic, but did the rocky horror show pictures by @RiRiBoyWeHo get taken down? I assume so considering they are only showing up in response posts and I cannot find the originals---was hoping to see the pics closer up.


  I think it was taken down maybe in an attempt to avoid reusing the pics, I think by the person who posted those itself. The actual post is no longer there. Its only the reply ones with quote!

  Oops thats so many "thinks" in a single sentence. Anyways i think you got the idea!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I think it was taken down maybe in an attempt to avoid reusing the pics, I think by the person who posted those itself. The actual post is no longer there. Its only the reply ones with quote!
> 
> Oops thats so many "thinks" in a single sentence. Anyways i think you got the idea!


I thought that was maybe the case! LOL


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 4, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> I thought that was maybe the case! LOL








 the only thing is i keep staring into that post to see if i can get any idea of how the packaging looks and all i can make out are some lips & black.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe i need an ophthalmologist?


----------



## Melrose (Jul 4, 2014)

Happy 4th of July ladies!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> the only thing is i keep staring into that post to see if i can get any idea of how the packaging looks and all i can make out are some lips & black..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I know! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I've been going cross eyed trying to see it more clearly--usually I just click on the post and see it a lot bigger (the original post). Wish I was on the thread when it was originally posted LOL!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 4, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Happy 4th of July ladies!


happy fourth


----------



## shizzelly (Jul 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I wear some crazier colors as they say lol I love them.


 I love looking at them in pictures and stuff but I don't think I could go to like Walmart and look the cashier in the eye with blue lips! Maybe one day!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 4, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> I know!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Just now missed the one in simpsons post too!


----------



## shizzelly (Jul 4, 2014)

BTW my cat is currently having kittens at this very moment!  cutest fourth of July ever!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 4, 2014)

shizzelly said:


> BTW my cat is currently having kittens at this very moment!  cutest fourth of July ever!


  yay!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> yay!


 @Vineetha I just noticed who you were when I clicked on your blog lol
  I love your blog!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 5, 2014)

I was a bad girl today. I bought Exclusive Event from the Divine Night LE...


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> @Vineetha I just noticed who you were when I clicked on your blog lol
> I love your blog!








 Heeeyyy Thanks Dolly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its no big deal, just my place to vent and scrribble, but thanks...


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 5, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I was a bad girl today. I bought Exclusive Event from the Divine Night LE...








Yaaaayyyy!!! glad you were able to find it this late at your store....Umm....................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, i guess


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 5, 2014)

@NaomiH I wore Glam Yesterday and I looooove it ......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Going out for July 4 carnival today and Glam is coming with me....


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yaaaayyyy!!! glad you were able to find it this late at your store....Umm....................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  They even had two tubes left - i bought one for my mother and one for me 
  I guess they still had it because it is a special color and not everybody would wear this sort of shade.
  Yes... I really feel sorry for buying it... in some way... i guess...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 5, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I was a bad girl today. I bought Exclusive Event from the Divine Night LE...


:haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Heeeyyy Thanks Dolly   Its no big deal, just my place to vent and scrribble, but thanks...:kiss:


I kept seeing your name thinking why is it so familiar :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> @NaomiH I wore Glam Yesterday and I looooove it ......  Going out for July 4 carnival today and Glam is coming with me....ompom:


I need Glam


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :yahoo: Yaaaayyyy!!! glad you were able to find it this late at your store....Umm....................:whip: , i guess :haha:


Keeping the group strong :lmao:


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 5, 2014)

Cheeky Bugger is apparently on the Macy's site now. I'm staying strong!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 5, 2014)

And speaking of blushes, I just counted my Nars blushes again and I apparently have 20, not 19. Oh, and that video will definitely be going up today!


----------



## hopefulheart (Jul 5, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Cheeky Bugger is apparently on the Macy's site now. I'm staying strong!


  I'd give you a free pass for Cheeky Bugger! Count it as a Birthday gift!! It's gorgeous.    





MandyVanHook said:


> And speaking of blushes, I just counted my Nars blushes again and I apparently have 20, not 19. Oh, and that video will definitely be going up today!


  I can't wait to see that video!! ompom:


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I kept seeing your name thinking why is it so familiar


Can you send me the link to her blog? I would love to read it too! She doesn't have it posted on her profile as of yet.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 5, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> And speaking of blushes, I just counted my Nars blushes again and I apparently have 20, not 19. Oh, and that video will definitely be going up today!


Awesome! Cannot wait to see it!


----------



## shizzelly (Jul 5, 2014)

I just got becca opal in the mail today! I don't even have words how gorgeous it is!!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 5, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Me too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EE is beautiful, but I gave mine to my girlfriend who was dying for it but missed it when it was released---amazing that your store still had it!


----------



## shizzelly (Jul 5, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> And speaking of blushes, I just counted my Nars blushes again and I apparently have 20, not 19. Oh, and that video will definitely be going up today!


 Yes!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 5, 2014)

hopefulheart said:


> I can't wait to see that video!!


  I agree a birthday pass lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 5, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Can you send me the link to her blog? I would love to read it too! She doesn't have it posted on her profile as of yet.


  http://indianbeautyreviews.com/


----------



## hopefulheart (Jul 5, 2014)

All those in favor of giving [@]MandyVanHook[/@] a free birthday pass for Cheeky Bugger say Aye! All those opposed say Nay!   :anyone:


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 5, 2014)

hopefulheart said:


> I'd give you a free pass for Cheeky Bugger! Count it as a Birthday gift!! It's gorgeous.  I can't wait to see that video!! ompom:





Dolly Snow said:


> I agree a birthday pass lol





hopefulheart said:


> All those in favor of giving [@]MandyVanHook[/@] a free birthday pass for Cheeky Bugger say Aye! All those opposed say Nay!   :anyone:


  Oh, Dear... I must stay strong in my resolve.


----------



## hopefulheart (Jul 5, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Oh, Dear... I must stay strong in my resolve.


  You have some strong will power girl!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 5, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> EE is beautiful, but I gave mine to my girlfriend who was dying for it but missed it when it was released---amazing that your store still had it!


Oh no, so sorry you don't have it anymore. However this also speaks for you as a wonderful friend


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 5, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Oh, Dear... I must stay strong in my resolve.


  BUY IT!!!!!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 5, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Oh, Dear... I must stay strong in my resolve.


I'd like to quote @NaomiH: " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 5, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I'd like to quote @NaomiH: "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Keeping the group strong


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> BUY IT!!!!!








Yes Do it...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 5, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> :lmao: We clearly are losing our resolve lol Quote: oke:


Clearly lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Clearly lol








 5 days strong!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yes! Dont let Mandy know but...oke:  :lol:


:lol:  perhaps it has flown into my cart


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :drama:  5 days strong! :haha:


lol no buy was a bad idea :lmao:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> perhaps it has flown into my cart


  Perhaps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  psst... Blame it on all those elves


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 5, 2014)

July 4 fireworks are rescheduled for today 9.30 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . The entire day we were roaming about, went to few carnivals, just reached home and now evening fireworks Yeeeessss


----------



## martiangurll (Jul 5, 2014)

Hey, B2M, does that count since I'm not officially spending my own $$$?


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 5, 2014)

martiangurll said:


> Hey, B2M, does that count since I'm not officially spending my own $$$?








b2m.. .since no $ spent no buy! yes to b2m....


----------



## ginski (Jul 5, 2014)

NaturallyUrs said:


> Somebody help me!!!!


I already lost. Bought a batch of the macaron lippies. And a few paint pots.


----------



## hopefulheart (Jul 5, 2014)

I'm really tempted to pick up some MAC shadows to recreate this silver & gray eye look I saw and fell in love with. I'm gonna try to stay strong and use some of the eyeshadows in the Urban Decay Naked 2 palette instead. I haven't used that palette in forever so maybe it's good that I'm sticking with the no buy. Only 5 days in and I'm already tempted!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Perhaps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lol I do blame it on them!
  I also blame them for ulta


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 5, 2014)

Hey @MandyVanHook I was going through my stash and was remembering how you said RH was hard for you to pull off.
  Also that it was slipping and sliding everywhere for you....anywho....I have a NYX Matte Lip Cream in the color Bueno Aires! 
  Yesterday I applied BA and let it dry...it dries beautifully and fully matte. Then I took RH and applied a coat on the top and bottom of my lips then took my finger and rubbed them together.
  The full matte texture of the nyx color helped RH stay put. 
  For me RH does not slip and slide, but for an experiment I did this for you.

  Hope you are not against using nyx!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hey @MandyVanHook I was going through my stash and was remembering how you said RH was hard for you to pull off.
> Also that it was slipping and sliding everywhere for you....anywho....I have a NYX Matte Lip Cream in the color Bueno Aires!
> Yesterday I applied BA and let it dry...it dries beautifully and fully matte. Then I took RH and applied a coat on the top and bottom of my lips then took my finger and rubbed them together.
> The full matte texture of the nyx color helped RH stay put.
> ...


  Thanks!  I don't own a lot of NYX, but I'm definitely not against using them!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm going to have to start watching you ladies more closely!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 6, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm going to have to start watching you ladies more closely!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 6, 2014)

My Nars blush video is finally up for anyone that was interested!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 6, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> My Nars blush video is finally up for anyone that was interested!








I am not sure if its a good idea for me to watch the video this month though I am off to check it out! Thanks Mandy for the effort!


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 6, 2014)

Yay! I  will be watching your video later tonite Mandy I'm excited! Thanks!  I hope everyone had a good 4th! I must say this no buy has been easy for  me so far I'm not tempted to get anything but I am making a small list of things I might buy in august. With the past collections that have come out I'm still excited and have been using the items especially the osbourne collection. I will say the only thing I might need to buy soon is a new foundation in a darker shade since I've gotten a little tan, has anyone who is an NC switch to a NW in the summer? I feel like I have a lot of warmth and red in my skin and might need to switch over


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 6, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Thanks!  I don't own a lot of NYX, but I'm definitely not against using them!


It works well and helps RH turn more orange without taking away from RH!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 6, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm going to have to start watching you ladies more closely! :lmao:


Perhaps lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 6, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> My Nars blush video is finally up for anyone that was interested!


Yay!


----------



## mimip63 (Jul 6, 2014)

Me too!  I have so much stuff already, I need to learn to combine / layer / be creative with the stuff I already have!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm still going strong with the no buy. I was tempted by Cheeky Bugger popping up on Macy's, but I'm staying strong. Gotta try to be a good influence haha. I just wouldn't feel right about talking you all into No Buy July and then not sticking to it myself, even with permission. Thank you all, though!


----------



## hopefulheart (Jul 6, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm still going strong with the no buy. I was tempted by Cheeky Bugger popping up on Macy's, but I'm staying strong. Gotta try to be a good influence haha. I just wouldn't feel right about talking you all into No Buy July and then not sticking to it myself, even with permission. Thank you all, though!


  Proud of you Mandy!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 6, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm still going strong with the no buy. I was tempted by Cheeky Bugger popping up on Macy's, but I'm staying strong. Gotta try to be a good influence haha. I just wouldn't feel right about talking you all into No Buy July and then not sticking to it myself, even with permission. Thank you all, though!


  Good for you Mandy---I am standing strong with you. You are a great influence, and Cheeky may still be there in August! If it is, it was meant to be! Look forward to watching your video later this afternoon!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 6, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm still going strong with the no buy. I was tempted by Cheeky Bugger popping up on Macy's, but I'm staying strong. Gotta try to be a good influence haha. I just wouldn't feel right about talking you all into No Buy July and then not sticking to it myself, even with permission. Thank you all, though!


  Oh phewwy lol 
  Well still good on you! You are right it would look odd if the thread started failed lol


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Oh phewwy lol
> Well still good on you! You are right it would look odd if the thread started failed lol


  Haha, I just couldn't do it!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 6, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Haha, I just couldn't do it!


  lol still good


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 6, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> @NaomiH I wore Glam Yesterday and I looooove it ......  Going out for July 4 carnival today and Glam is coming with me....ompom:


Yay!!! I'm so glad you love it!I'm sure you looked gorgeous too!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I need Glam


oke:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 6, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Oh, Dear... I must stay strong in my resolve.


oke:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> oke:


I know lol


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 6, 2014)

Naomi, when I was at Sephora, two or three of the blush tester pans were missing. One of them was Outlaw. I'm hoping that they were just in the process of replacing old testers. I didn't have a chance to ask about it then but I'm going to find out.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 6, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Naomi, when I was at Sephora, two or three of the blush tester pans were missing. One of them was Outlaw. I'm hoping that they were just in the process of replacing old testers. I didn't have a chance to ask about it then but I'm going to find out.


They more than likely were. Happens all the time at my sephora.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> They more than likely were. Happens all the time at my sephora.


  Hope so! The only thing that disturbed me was that one of them was Douceur, and with the rumors that it is being discontinued it left me fearful for the others.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 6, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Hope so! The only thing that disturbed me was that one of them was Douceur, and with the rumors that it is being discontinued it left me fearful for the others.


If they were out of stock I'd be worried but if it was just the samples then that should be ok.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> If they were out of stock I'd be worried but if it was just the samples then that should be ok.


  Didn't have any time to check the stock, unfortunately. Had to run in and out because I was late for a party.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 6, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Didn't have any time to check the stock, unfortunately. Had to run in and out because I was late for a party.


Call them and ask! I will call mine in a bit I need to call some MAC counters and see if they'll take my b2m without the metal part lol


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Call them and ask! I will call mine in a bit I need to call some MAC counters and see if they'll take my b2m without the metal part lol


  I emailed Nars about it earlier today. I'll wait and see if someone gets back to me. I wanted to know if it's true about Douceur, too.


----------



## hopefulheart (Jul 6, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I emailed Nars about it earlier today. I'll wait and see if someone gets back to me. I wanted to know if it's true about Douceur, too.


  Please share when you find out!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 6, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I emailed Nars about it earlier today. I'll wait and see if someone gets back to me. I wanted to know if it's true about Douceur, too.


That is good. But sephora should know the answer too lol.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 6, 2014)

Anyways bored lastnight so Me and my sister started depotting


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That is good. But sephora should know the answer too lol.


  You're being too kind. I'm not sure if I'll even get the correct answer from Nars. Lol. Sephora was out of stock on my foundation shade for weeks..maybe months, and they never could tell me if it was discontinued or not. Eventually it was restocked. Thankfully I didn't run out until after it was restocked!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Anyways bored lastnight so Me and my sister started depotting


  That's awesome!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 6, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> You're being too kind. I'm not sure if I'll even get the correct answer from Nars. Lol. Sephora was out of stock on my foundation shade for weeks..maybe months, and they never could tell me if it was discontinued or not. Eventually it was restocked. Thankfully I didn't run out until after it was restocked!


I called the sephora that gives me answers and they said none! I mentioned Douceur and she said it is one of their most popular ones as far as emails go we are still being shipped all the colors........no word on discontinued blushes!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 6, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> That's awesome!


Some are my sisters and most are all mine lol


----------



## hopefulheart (Jul 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Anyways bored lastnight so Me and my sister started depotting


  I'm so nervous about depotting! What method did you use?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 6, 2014)

hopefulheart said:


> I'm so nervous about depotting! What method did you use?


The flat iron method. It was very simple and easy! I was so surprised. First time doing it too.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I called the sephora that gives me answers and they said none! I mentioned Douceur and she said it is one of their most popular ones as far as emails go we are still being shipped all the colors........no word on discontinued blushes!


  That's great! I was so confused about Douceur. It's such a great shade and one I use frequently.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> The flat iron method. It was very simple and easy! I was so surprised. First time doing it too.


  I'm tempted to do it one of these days!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 6, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm tempted to do it one of these days!


I was very surprised at the ease and simplicity of depotting. It looks so difficult in videos because of all the possible burning it could do lol


----------



## hopefulheart (Jul 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> The flat iron method. It was very simple and easy! I was so surprised. First time doing it too.


  Thanks!! Did you use anything to place between the flat iron and the eyeshadows?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 6, 2014)

hopefulheart said:


> Thanks!! Did you use anything to place between the flat iron and the eyeshadows?


You are supposed to use wax paper..but I didn't have any so I used a cupcake liner lol worked just fine


----------



## shizzelly (Jul 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Call them and ask! I will call mine in a bit I need to call some MAC counters and see if they'll take my b2m without the metal part lol


 The metal pan in the shadow containers? They definitely take them without it! I've never b2m'd with a metal pan in it


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 6, 2014)

shizzelly said:


> The metal pan in the shadow containers? They definitely take them without it! I've never b2m'd with a metal pan in it


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 6, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I asked at my counter once and they said no. I think it really depends on the location and who is working, unfortunately.


It does depend. i called my counters and store near me all four places said no! The store two hours away said yes we take um without!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 6, 2014)

shizzelly said:


> The metal pan in the shadow containers? They definitely take them without it! I've never b2m'd with a metal pan in it


----------



## shizzelly (Jul 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Some places allow it and some do not!


Wow that's crazy! Every one I've ever been to has taken them without.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 6, 2014)

shizzelly said:


> Wow that's crazy! Every one I've ever been to has taken them without.


  I could possibly get my counter to take them without if I get my sisters buddy.
  But I wanted a store so I could get another shadow lol
  Although I could just do it at a counter for LD lippie


----------



## shizzelly (Jul 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I could possibly get my counter to take them without if I get my sisters buddy. But I wanted a store so I could get another shadow lol Although I could just do it at a counter for LD lippie


 Speaking of b2m, I just need 2 more shadows for my next trade-in!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 6, 2014)

shizzelly said:


> Speaking of b2m, I just need 2 more shadows for my next trade-in!!


  What you trading them in for?

  I've got a few shadow containers and some lippies I can't stand so they can b2m!


----------



## hopefulheart (Jul 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You are supposed to use wax paper..but I didn't have any so I used a cupcake liner lol worked just fine


  Thanks! That's a good idea!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 6, 2014)

hopefulheart said:


> Thanks! That's a good idea!


  They withstand the heat very well!
  Oh my sister just depotting some of her Mineralize shadows and they were way easier than the reg shadows


----------



## shizzelly (Jul 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What you trading them in for?  I've got a few shadow containers and some lippies I can't stand so they can b2m!


 Oh you know just one of the 1,000 lipsticks on my to-buy list!


----------



## shizzelly (Jul 6, 2014)

Here's all my beauties!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 6, 2014)

shizzelly said:


> Oh you know just one of the 1,000 lipsticks on my to-buy list!


Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 6, 2014)

shizzelly said:


> Here's all my beauties!


They are so pretty!


----------



## Melrose (Jul 6, 2014)

shizzelly said:


> Here's all my beauties!


 Wow! Can I come play at your house?


----------



## Melrose (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm on my way back from my trip to Atlanta and I'm sad to say I fell off the no buy wagon. Small town girl in a big city filled with makeup= not good


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> The flat iron method. It was very simple and easy! I was so surprised. First time doing it too.


That's the method I used for my blushes too. Super easy and quick!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 6, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Naomi, when I was at Sephora, two or three of the blush tester pans were missing. One of them was Outlaw. I'm hoping that they were just in the process of replacing old testers. I didn't have a chance to ask about it then but I'm going to find out.


Mine had quite a few the other day, but I'll ask them just to make sure. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That's the method I used for my blushes too. Super easy and quick!


Sure was. i was shocked at the ease


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 6, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I'm on my way back from my trip to Atlanta and I'm sad to say I fell off the no buy wagon. Small town girl in a big city filled with makeup= not good


*whispers* I may or may not of grabbed Nightshade while at the store getting palette inserts. Don't tell anyone though.


----------



## hopefulheart (Jul 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> *whispers* I may or may not of grabbed Nightshade while at the store getting palette inserts. Don't tell anyone though.


  I'm really tempted by that fluidline! Looks so pretty in everyone's pictures in the MB thread. So does BI but I can't see myself wearing that.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> *whispers* I may or may not of grabbed Nightshade while at the store getting palette inserts. Don't tell anyone though.


 you didnt


----------



## Melrose (Jul 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> *whispers* I may or may not of grabbed Nightshade while at the store getting palette inserts. Don't tell anyone though.


 Aww, ok I feel somewhat better now.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 6, 2014)

hopefulheart said:


> I'm really tempted by that fluidline! Looks so pretty in everyone's pictures in the MB thread. So does BI but I can't see myself wearing that.


I've been resisting like mad and for some reason when at the store on Saturday, I was in one of those moods and just said "f*ck it, I'm buying this after swatching it like 4 times and liking it more and more" so I grabbed it along with my two inserts. Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> you didnt


You're right, I didn't! Twas all a dream.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 6, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Aww, ok I feel somewhat better now.


:frenz:  How'd the trip go? Did you get your margarita?


----------



## hopefulheart (Jul 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've been resisting like mad and for some reason when at the store on Saturday, I was in one of those moods and just said "f*ck it, I'm buying this after swatching it like 4 times and liking it more and more" so I grabbed it along with my two inserts. Lol


  I'm going to try and hold out. I'm planning a trip to the mall with my friend in a few weeks though. If it's still there it'll be hard to resist. I just checked online and they are available on Dillard's and MAC online. I was looking up BI on IG and now I want that too. I'm screwed!!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 6, 2014)

This train has derailed and is heading off the tracks....LOL! Where's @MandyVanHook when we need her!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You're right, I didn't! Twas all a dream.


It was a dream and you dreamed I bought shadows too :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 6, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> This train has derailed and is heading off the tracks....LOL! Where's @MandyVanHook when we need her!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Makeup dreams everywhere!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 6, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Makeup dreams everywhere!


Someone is about to have a dream that I buy Glam :haha:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Someone is about to have a dream that I buy Glam








 I just dreamt dolly brought Glam!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 6, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> oke:  I just dreamt dolly brought Glam!!! :sigh:  :haha:


:lmao:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>








 And I am dreaming about Chanel Innocence.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nowwww but #Nobuy. I dont want it to go OOS by august


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 6, 2014)

Random question: do your lipsticks also "condense" during the summer months?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 6, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Random question: do your lipsticks also "condense" during the summer months?


Mine sure do! I've started to keep them in a dresser in my closet to keep them cool!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Mine sure do! I've started to keep them in a dresser in my closet to keep them cool!


Okay... A few weeks ago i kept mine in the bathroom, as i noticed this i moved them to my bedroom but it doesn't seem to get better.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Mine sure do! I've started to keep them in a dresser in my closet to keep them cool!


  Me too! I moved my train case into my bedroom where we have A/C running most of the day.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 7, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Okay... A few weeks ago i kept mine in the bathroom, as i noticed this i moved them to my bedroom but it doesn't seem to get better. :sigh:


Hmm they need to be somewhere cool. Have you tried under the bed....or in the closet...I've also heard of ladies putting them in the fridge too.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 7, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Me too! I moved my train case into my bedroom where we have A/C running most of the day.


it does help


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hmm they need to be somewhere cool. Have you tried under the bed....or in the closet...I've also heard of ladies putting them in the fridge too.


It is not extremely warm in our bedroom but not cool either. I might try keeping them under the bed since we don't have so much empty space in our fridge


----------



## Melrose (Jul 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :frenz:  How'd the trip go? Did you get your margarita?


 I got my margarita and then some, lol. The trip was...NEVER AGAIN! It was alright, but family drama ruined the 4th of July. The whole trip up we told our kids about the awesome fireworks display they were gonna see and then they saw nothing because the drama forced us to leave early


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 7, 2014)

Periodinan said:


>


  A few of mine have when exposed to a different temperature. I've also had a few be delivered during the hotter months with "sweat" on them.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 7, 2014)

Woah woah woah! I see so much naughtiness going on here! I think it's time to :whip: you all back into shape!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 7, 2014)

Periodinan said:


>


  Ummm... Mine does! not the ones that I have stored at home but usually when I get a shipment during summer! 
  But The bullet shape actually reminded me of something fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  http://www.beautylish.com/a/vcrwn/lipstick-personality

  Mine usually ends up like the third one!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 7, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Woah woah woah! I see so much naughtiness going on here! I think it's time to
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I think its all a dream! (the naughtiness you think you saw)!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 7, 2014)

Let's play a little game. If you have any lipsticks/eyeshadows/blushes or whatever that you are really wanting now, try mixing/layering products from your current stash and see how close you can come to recreating the look of that product. Post pics if you'd like! Maybe our creations will help calm our lemmings until August!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 7, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Woah woah woah! I see so much naughtiness going on here! I think it's time to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I think I'm good now that I got that darn Nightshade, I can't even think of anything that I even remotely want right now outside of Outlaw, but I am in no hurry to get that. I'm even going to extend my no-buy a few weeks until ANR comes out and that's provided I even decide to get anything from that collection. I'm still feeling torn on it.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 7, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I got my margarita and then some, lol. The trip was...NEVER AGAIN! It was alright, but family drama ruined the 4th of July. The whole trip up we told our kids about the awesome fireworks display they were gonna see and then they saw nothing because the drama forced us to leave early


  Stupid family drama! I'm sorry the holiday ended up being ruined by drama, that's always the worst.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think I'm good now that I got that darn Nightshade, I can't even think of anything that I even remotely want right now outside of Outlaw, but I am in no hurry to get that. I'm even going to extend my no-buy a few weeks until ANR comes out and that's provided I even decide to get anything from that collection. I'm still feeling torn on it.


  I can forgive you for Nightshade... you should have already gotten it anyway. Haha


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 7, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I can forgive you for Nightshade... you should have already gotten it anyway. Haha


  Yeah really! I don't know why I was thinking that I could go without it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 7, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> It is not extremely warm in our bedroom but not cool either. I might try keeping them under the bed since we don't have so much empty space in our fridge :lol:


Under the bed is a good idea..even keeping them with your bras, socks etc...:lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah really! I don't know why I was thinking that I could go without it. :lol:


Cause you cray :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> A few of mine have when exposed to a different temperature. I've also had a few be delivered during the hotter months with "sweat" on them.


The hotter months and delivery of makeup sucks


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> The hotter months and delivery of makeup sucks


  Yeah it does, poor little babies being forced to endure the stifling heat.


----------



## Melrose (Jul 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Stupid family drama! I'm sorry the holiday ended up being ruined by drama, that's always the worst.


 It is! Won't be going back anytime soon that's for sure. I'm just happy to be heading home to Texas. 10 more hours and we should be home.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah it does, poor little babies being forced to endure the stifling heat.


Poor makeup babies...gotta nurse um back to health!


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Jul 7, 2014)

Phew,  I didn't buy from that NYX email...


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 7, 2014)

Melrose said:


> It is! Won't be going back anytime soon that's for sure. I'm just happy to be heading home to Texas. 10 more hours and we should be home.


  Hope you have a good 10 hours back at least!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 7, 2014)

Since we were talking TWD the other day, I figured I'd post this little clip I just saw on the TWD FB page. Can't wait for October!
  http://www.amctv.com/the-walking-dead/videos/season-5-tease-the-walking-dead


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 7, 2014)

Guys,  I caved and bought Japanese Maple.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 7, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Okay... A few weeks ago i kept mine in the bathroom, as i noticed this i moved them to my bedroom but it doesn't seem to get better.


You can put them in a tuperware and put them in the fridge. I have been storing most of my lipsticks in the fridge for quite awhile now and it seems to prolong their life---especially because you don't want changes in temp as that is what makes them go off.

  Edit: Just was catching up and saw your post about no room in the fridge---LOL! My fridge is pretty full too---of lipsticks that is


----------



## Melrose (Jul 7, 2014)

So we finally hit Texas and we're about 2 hours away from Dallas. The hubs ( who is driving) turns to me and asks "Do you want to go to the Mac Pro store?" I'm like wtf? First of all, how does he know about the only pro store in Texas? And secondly, does he not realize what he is saying?  I'm trying to be good but I'm riding in the passenger seat next to satan!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 7, 2014)

Melrose said:


> So we finally hit Texas and we're about 2 hours away from Dallas. The hubs ( who is driving) turns to me and asks "Do you want to go to the Mac Pro store?" I'm like wtf? First of all, how does he know about the only pro store in Texas? And secondly, does he not realize what he is saying? *I'm trying to be good but I'm riding in the passenger seat next to satan!*








 that is pretty funny! I wonder how he knows about the PRO store being in Dallas, he must browse Specktra and see the ranting.


----------



## Melrose (Jul 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :lol:  that is pretty funny! I wonder how he knows about the PRO store being in Dallas, he must browse Specktra and see the ranting. :haha:


 I kindly asked him to take another route, avoiding Dallas. The temptation is too great and if I go to the pro store I will walk out of there broke like a joke :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 7, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I kindly asked him to take another route, avoiding Dallas. The temptation is too great and if I go to the pro store I will walk out of there broke like a joke


  Oh good idea!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 7, 2014)

Melrose said:


> So we finally hit Texas and we're about 2 hours away from Dallas. The hubs ( who is driving) turns to me and asks "Do you want to go to the Mac Pro store?" I'm like wtf? First of all, how does he know about the only pro store in Texas? And secondly, does he not realize what he is saying?  I'm trying to be good but I'm riding in the passenger seat next to satan!


  Oh goodness... I'm not even sure I could have resisted. There are no pro stores near me


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Since we were talking TWD the other day, I figured I'd post this little clip I just saw on the TWD FB page. Can't wait for October! http://www.amctv.com/the-walking-dead/videos/season-5-tease-the-walking-dead


  I can't wait!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 7, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Guys,  I caved and bought Japanese Maple.


  Well, since the damage is done, you at least need to post a pic when you get it! :whip:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 7, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I can't wait!!


  Me neither so I can get my Daryl on!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Me neither so I can get my Daryl on! :haha:


  Hahaha! Love Daryl!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 7, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Hahaha! Love Daryl!


  Me too! He's such a bad ass and I can't help but love him!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Me too! He's such a bad ass and I can't help but love him!


  And in some ways he's one of the nicest guys on the show!  I love that! Definitely a complex character.


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 7, 2014)

I would post a pic of Daryll but I just gave  him away.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Me neither so I can get my Daryl on!








 he is my fav too


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 7, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> And in some ways he's one of the *nicest guys on the show*!  I love that! Definitely a complex character.








 he is!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 7, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I would post a pic of Daryll but I just gave him away.


  I got the full set of those for my nephew Aaron for Christmas this past year. lol They're so cute!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 7, 2014)

Melrose said:


> So we finally hit Texas and we're about 2 hours away from Dallas. The hubs ( who is driving) turns to me and asks "Do you want to go to the Mac Pro store?" I'm like wtf? First of all, how does he know about the only pro store in Texas? And secondly, does he not realize what he is saying?  I'm trying to be good but I'm riding in the passenger seat next to satan!


:lmao: oh boy lol   





Anaphora said:


> Guys,  I caved and bought Japanese Maple.


Lmao


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :haha:


:lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 7, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> And in some ways he's one of the nicest guys on the show!  I love that! Definitely a complex character.


  Agreed! I also really like Rick's progression through the show. He is a completely different guy than in the first season and I think might be one of the most evolved characters.


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I got the full set of those for my nephew Aaron for Christmas this past year. lol They're so cute!


  Aren't they soo cute!  I got them for my husband and co-workers for Christmas!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 7, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Aren't they soo cute! I got them for my husband and co-workers for Christmas!


  Way cute! I almost thought about getting some for myself as well, but decided to stick to the McFarlane ones for myself. 

  This is the next one I plan on getting. 
  http://www.mcfarlanetoysstore.com/daditwadetvs.html


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  Hahaha, love it


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Way cute! I almost thought about getting some for myself as well, but decided to stick to the McFarlane ones for myself.   This is the next one I plan on getting.  http://www.mcfarlanetoysstore.com/daditwadetvs.html


  I just checked it out.  It looks cool!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 7, 2014)

http://www.temptalia.com/nars-unlawful-blush-review-photos-swatches


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/nars-unlawful-blush-review-photos-swatches


  That's it... THIS IS MY FIRST PURCHASE IN AUGUST!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/nars-unlawful-blush-review-photos-swatches


  I know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! But its permanent so Yay! August buy!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  This along with Outlaw will be coming home with mama!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> This along with Outlaw will be coming home with mama!


  Unlawful And Final Cut for me! Thats been long time due! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Unlawful, outlaw! Haha the names!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> This along with Outlaw will be coming home with mama!


  Those will be two great ones to get! Considering the names, you are just gonna be breaking laws left and right. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/nars-unlawful-blush-review-photos-swatches


  It is pretty!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 7, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Those will be two great ones to get! Considering the names, you are just gonna be breaking laws left and right. lol


  All day, every day!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> All day, every day!


  Breaking the law never looked so good


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Breaking the law never looked so good


  hahaha


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Breaking the law never looked so good


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  You could be called the final cut outlaw lmao


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You could be called the final cut outlaw lmao


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :haha:


:lol:


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 7, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> You can put them in a tuperware and put them in the fridge. I have been storing most of my lipsticks in the fridge for quite awhile now and it seems to prolong their life---especially because you don't want changes in temp as that is what makes them go off.
> 
> Edit: Just was catching up and saw your post about no room in the fridge---LOL! My fridge is pretty full too---of lipsticks that is


Okay, I've done that now (I've made some space for them - I am baking again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). I like to keep my lipsticks in their boxes but this takes up too much space. Now they're stored in a tupperware without their boxes in the fridge.


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Ummm... Mine does! not the ones that I have stored at home but usually when I get a shipment during summer!
> But The bullet shape actually reminded me of something fun!
> 
> 
> ...


Mine just started to do this... so I guess they don't like the hot weather. That's quite strange bec it is just about 2-3°C hotter than in winter (in our flat) which shouldn't make such a difference. These babies seem to have their own personality 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I don't like the fact that mine end up like they do. I am always afraid the thinner top might break some day.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 7, 2014)

Just checking in to see how all you ladies are doing. I see a couple of you had some slips lmao!! I'm actually proud of myself I haven't bought anything been doing good . I got tempted a few times but staying on track whoo hoo!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 7, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Just checking in to see how all you ladies are doing. I see a couple of you had some slips lmao!! I'm actually proud of myself I haven't bought anything been doing good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Terrible lol we all fall off the wagon


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Terrible lol we all fall off the wagon :haha:


 Are you serious?? We are only in 7 days hahahaha!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 7, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Are you serious?? We are only in 7 days hahahaha!!


  Glam


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 7, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Are you serious?? We are only in 7 days hahahaha!!


Some didn't lol  I did about three days in


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I did about three days in


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


lol so awful of me


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Glam oke:  :lol:


 Lmao!!! Hey you stop that poking :haha:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> lol so awful of me


  I kind of fell off the 2 nd day for that Divine night private party 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 though since then nothing...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I have to tell you The Chanel Innocence blush from fall collection is kind of testing me


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I kind of fell off the 2 nd day for that Divine night private party   though since then nothing...:haha:  But I have to tell you The Chanel Innocence blush from fall collection is kind of testing me :sweat:


Buy it oke:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I kind of fell off the 2 nd day for that Divine night private party   though since then nothing...:haha:  But I have to tell you The Chanel Innocence blush from fall collection is kind of testing me :sweat:


  You bad girl!! Private Party is very pretty I would've got it too . Wait! Where is Mandy shuffling papers ?? Lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Buy it








 This is why I always ask you no one else


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 7, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> You bad girl!! Private Party is very pretty I would've got it too . Wait! Where is Mandy shuffling papers ?? Lol


  Lol if you can hear a whiplash that means she is close!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :lol:  This is why I always ask you no one else


 Isn't she a good enabler :haha:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 7, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Isn't she a good enabler








She knows what we want to hear!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :lol:  This is why I always ask you no one else





rocksteadybaby said:


> Isn't she a good enabler :haha:


 I try and help all I can :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :haha: She knows what we want to hear! :winkiss:


I do lol


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 7, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> You bad girl!! Private Party is very pretty I would've got it too . Wait! Where is Mandy shuffling papers ?? Lol


  *looks up*. This stack is pretty big. It might take a while... *continues shuffling*


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 7, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> *looks up*. This stack is pretty big. It might take a while... *continues shuffling*


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 7, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> *looks up*. This stack is pretty big. It might take a while... *continues shuffling*


  Oh your back is turned lol or are you buying something on the computer accidentally of course lol 
  The papers fell, typed in what they want and ordered OOOOOPS!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 7, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> *looks up*. This stack is pretty big. It might take a while... *continues shuffling*


 :haha:


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Oh your back is turned lol or are you buying something on the computer accidentally of course lol  The papers fell, typed in what they want and ordered OOOOOPS! :haha:


  I'm a good girl


----------



## hopefulheart (Jul 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/nars-unlawful-blush-review-photos-swatches


  I'm glad this is permanent!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I kind of fell off the 2 nd day for that Divine night private party
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Don't even tell me! I don't think the Chanel fall collection is on counters here yet---thank goodness!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 7, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm a good girl


So am I


----------



## mel33t (Jul 7, 2014)

LOL you guys have me cracking up!! 
  I almost bought somethings at Sephora but I walked right back out. I'm dying for another Hourglass blush and more Bite lipsticks. But I have to remember all of those awesome lipsticks coming out in September (??) from NARS and October from MAC. Eyes on the prize. 

  ::insert Rocky song here::


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 7, 2014)

mel33t said:


> LOL you guys have me cracking up!!  I almost bought somethings at Sephora but I walked right back out. I'm dying for another Hourglass blush and more Bite lipsticks. But I have to remember all of those awesome lipsticks coming out in September (??) from NARS and October from MAC. Eyes on the prize.   ::insert Rocky song here:::boxing:


  Haha, good girl! I've managed to not buy anything yet, either, but it's tough! Hearing that there is a new Nars blush coming out... that's like the worst and best thing I could hear right now lol. Like you said, though, eye on the prize! Proud of you!


----------



## mel33t (Jul 7, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Haha, good girl! I've managed to not buy anything yet, either, but it's tough! Hearing that there is a new Nars blush coming out... that's like the worst and best thing I could hear right now lol. Like you said, though, eye on the prize! Proud of you!


  Oh I have been purposely avoiding certain beauty blogs. I've seen the picture of the blush, and it's stunning but it's going to be permanent. So I can wait... hopefully!!


----------



## mulderitsme (Jul 7, 2014)

Going to Ulta on Saturday to get my hair done. Why do they put the salon allllll the way in the back?! How exactly am I supposed to just walk right past all of the makeup?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 7, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> Going to Ulta on Saturday to get my hair done. Why do they put the salon allllll the way in the back?! How exactly am I supposed to just walk right past all of the makeup?


You can do it


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 7, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Don't even tell me! I don't think the Chanel fall collection is on counters here yet---thank goodness!


  check check 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it is here so it should be there too by now!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 8, 2014)

hopefulheart said:


> I'm glad this is permanent!


  So am I!


----------



## Melrose (Jul 8, 2014)

I just saw that pic of unlawful. Now I'm getting cravings like a junkie. I'm forcing myself to stay inside today until the evil thoughts pass.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 8, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I just saw that pic of unlawful. Now I'm getting cravings like a junkie. I'm forcing myself to stay inside today until the evil thoughts pass.


  Keep telling yourself it's perm. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 8, 2014)

Why did I have to see this?


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 8, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> Going to Ulta on Saturday to get my hair done. Why do they put the salon allllll the way in the back?! How exactly am I supposed to just walk right past all of the makeup?


  Blindfold yourself and have a friend go with you who can guide you to and from the salon. lol

  Seriously though, you can do it girly!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Why did I have to see this? :shock:


Ugh I know


----------



## Melrose (Jul 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Why did I have to see this? :shock:


 OMG! This is like a dream come true. Gonna be drooling all day! Thanks Naomi!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Why did I have to see this?


  Thought that theme is REALLY cool the individual pieces dont excite me so much. *sigh of relief *


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 8, 2014)

I hate how it says "ultra limited edition". What does that mean? You made 100 of them?


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 8, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Thought that theme is REALLY cool the individual pieces dont excite me so much. *sigh of relief *


  I'm kinda liking the look of the lip products.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I hate how it says "ultra limited edition". What does that mean? You made 100 of them?


  maybe limited to ud.com? Or limited sets as you said...


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm kinda liking the look of the lip products.


  I like UD revolution lippies but I hardly ever reach for those! So I can skip without a pang 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But that does look good!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 8, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I like UD revolution lippies but I hardly ever reach for those! So I can skip without a pang
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I haven't gotten around to trying them yet, so I think I might do so with this set. I hope I don't have to break the no-buy for it. :/


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I hate how it says "ultra limited edition". What does that mean? You made 100 of them?


Seems like something along those lines maybe just on the UD website and no where else!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 8, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I like UD revolution lippies but I hardly ever reach for those! So I can skip without a pang :haha:  But that does look good!


They are super creamy...great colors though


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I haven't gotten around to trying them yet, so I think I might do so with this set. I hope I don't have to break the no-buy for it. :/


  Then you should! They are nice..But if its going to be Limited like 100 sets or something and is a good deal, then you might have to fight to get there. Sometimes UD launches can be worse than MAC.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Seems like something along those lines maybe just on the UD website and no where else!


  Well they better have enough stock for me! lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 8, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Then you should! They are nice..But if its going to be Limited like 100 sets or something and is a good deal, then you might have to fight to get there. Sometimes UD launches can be worse than MAC.


  I doubt it's only 100, but it might be limited quantities. I guess we'll find out closer to the launch date. I'm hoping it's just a site exclusive though.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> They are super creamy...great colors though


  Yes they are Long lasting too...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I dont know what but I just keep ignoring those!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I doubt it's only 100, but it might be limited quantities. I guess we'll find out closer to the launch date. I'm hoping it's just a site exclusive though.


  When they mention Ultra Limited, chances are there might be just a few sets. And if the entire set turns out to be a good deal, the launch is going to be tiring and then you can see all the ********@comments on FB! My past experience with UD!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 8, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> When they mention Ultra Limited, chances are there might be just a few sets. And if the entire set turns out to be a good deal, the launch is going to be tiring and then you can see all the ********@comments on FB! My past experience with UD!


  I love reading FB comments, they're always good for a few chuckles. They can also make you really question humanity though. lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Why did I have to see this?








 I'm closing my eyes now


----------



## mel33t (Jul 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I love reading FB comments, they're always good for a few chuckles. They can also make you really question humanity though. lol


  Sometimes I'll read Facebook comments on CNN or another website just for fun. But sometimes when I read them I wonder how some people are functioning...


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 8, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Sometimes I'll read Facebook comments on CNN or another website just for fun. But sometimes when I read them I wonder how some people are functioning...


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 8, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Sometimes I'll read Facebook comments on CNN or another website just for fun. But sometimes when I read them I wonder how some people are functioning...


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 8, 2014)

Here is that article I was just mentioning!
  http://theconcourse.deadspin.com/rainbow-cake-recipe-inspires-comment-apocalypse-1592575661


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Well they better have enough stock for me! lol


Lol they better


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol they better


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :whip:


Naomi  help me Lol thursday stuff may end up in my cart


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Naomi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  No buying


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Here is that article I was just mentioning!
> http://theconcourse.deadspin.com/rainbow-cake-recipe-inspires-comment-apocalypse-1592575661


  Omfg!! all those comments just made my day people are so stupid hahahahaha!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Naomi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  What Thursday stuff? 
  NO BUYING! That shiz probably ain't going anywhere!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 8, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Omfg!! all those comments just made my day people are so stupid hahahahaha!!


  I know, right? How did it even end up where it did? I'm actually re-reading it now and laughing my butt off all over again!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 8, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> check check
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I don't even dare look at it before August, or I will be in serious trouble 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I haven't even looked at the color story online....


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I know, right? How did it even end up where it did? I'm actually re-reading it now and laughing my butt off all over again!


  I know I couldn't stop laughing myself it was just about a cake recipe ..Good grief!!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 8, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I know I couldn't stop laughing myself it was just about a cake recipe ..Good grief!!


Just read it myself. Unbleivable, and SO stupid. It's a kid's cake for pete's sake!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Here is that article I was just mentioning!
> http://theconcourse.deadspin.com/rainbow-cake-recipe-inspires-comment-apocalypse-1592575661


  Omg


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Here is that article I was just mentioning! http://theconcourse.deadspin.com/rainbow-cake-recipe-inspires-comment-apocalypse-1592575661


:lmao:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> What Thursday stuff?  NO BUYING! That shiz probably ain't going anywhere! :whip:





rocksteadybaby said:


> No buying oke:


You see it'smy sisters birthday soon and I am buying her stuff...but a LC velvetine may end up in the cart for me lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You see it'smy sisters birthday soon and I am buying her stuff...but a LC velvetine may end up in the cart for me lol


  Sister stuff= YES
  Dolly stuff = NO (until Aug 1st)


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 8, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Just read it myself. Unbleivable, and SO stupid. It's a kid's cake for pete's sake!


  Damn commies!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Sister stuff= YES
> Dolly stuff = NO (until Aug 1st)


  You tell her


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You see it'smy sisters birthday soon and I am buying her stuff...but a LC velvetine may end up in the cart for me lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You see it'smy sisters birthday soon and I am buying her stuff...but a LC velvetine may end up in the cart for me lol











 i mean um..no .. i think..


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 8, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> You tell her :whip:





rocksteadybaby said:


> :drama:





NaomiH said:


> Sister stuff= YES Dolly stuff = NO (until Aug 1st)





Vineetha said:


> i mean um..no .. i think..:whip:


:lol: ok


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> ok


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :whip:


I think on Thursday I'll help Mandy clean off her desk  :lmao:


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I think on Thursday I'll help Mandy clean off her desk


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I think on Thursday I'll help Mandy clean off her desk








Silly Girl


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I think on Thursday I'll help Mandy clean off her desk








She has been cleaning her desk and cobwebs since the day she started the thread. Better take some papers with you on monday just to be safe!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I think on Thursday I'll help Mandy clean off her desk


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 8, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> She is being cleaning her desk and cobwebs since the day she started the thread. Better take some papers with you on monday just to be safe!


  She has lol must be a dirty desk....of makeup lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 8, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> She has been cleaning her desk and cobwebs since the day she started the thread. Better take some papers with you on monday just to be safe!








That's right!


----------



## mulderitsme (Jul 8, 2014)

Soooo I forgot that like 2 weeks ago I ordered bone beige and emphasize, but emphasize was out of stock. It got here unexpectedly today and they just charged my card yesterday.
  IT'S NOT MY FAULT BUT I UNDERSTAND THAT YOU MUST WHIP ME


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 8, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> Soooo I forgot that like 2 weeks ago I ordered bone beige and emphasize, but emphasize was out of stock. It got here unexpectedly today and they just charged my card yesterday. IT'S NOT MY FAULT BUT I UNDERSTAND THAT YOU MUST WHIP ME


It doesn't count because technically you bought it two weeks ago   Charge or no charge the initial intent of purchase was two weeks prior :lol:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 8, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> Soooo I forgot that like 2 weeks ago I ordered bone beige and emphasize, but emphasize was out of stock. It got here unexpectedly today and they just charged my card yesterday.
> IT'S NOT MY FAULT BUT I UNDERSTAND THAT YOU MUST WHIP ME








There you go!! lmao


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Charge or no charge the initial intent of purchase was two weeks prior


  You need to whip her your too nice


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 8, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> You need to whip her your too nice :haha:


I'm all for a technical loop hole


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm all for a technical loop hole


  I see that


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 8, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> Soooo I forgot that like 2 weeks ago I ordered bone beige and emphasize, but emphasize was out of stock. It got here unexpectedly today and they just charged my card yesterday.
> IT'S NOT MY FAULT BUT I UNDERSTAND THAT YOU MUST WHIP ME


  That totally doesn't count! You're good!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 8, 2014)

Sooo....I found a site to stream the World Cup on and I've totally been neglecting work the last few days.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Sooo....I found a site to stream the World Cup on and I've totally been neglecting work the last few days.


  Everyone here at work has been doing the same but I rather talk about make up


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 8, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Everyone here at work has been doing the same but I rather talk about make up


  I'm trying my best to multitask between here and there, but the sweaty and sometimes shirtless men is making it a bit tough.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm trying my best to multitask between here and there, but the sweaty and sometimes shirtless men is making it a bit tough.








I knew you just watched it for the shirtless men


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm trying my best to multitask between here and there, but the sweaty and sometimes shirtless men is making it a bit tough. :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 8, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I knew you just watched it for the shirtless men


  Not just for the shirtless men, but it is an added bonus!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 8, 2014)

Germany is currently kicking Brazil's ass 7-0


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Germany is currently kicking Brazil's ass 7-0


 7-1 now. Wow, i wouldn't want to be a German in Brazil now...


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 8, 2014)

Anyone watched the semis?


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 8, 2014)

Oh yeah just went thru the comments!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 8, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> 7-1 now. Wow, i wouldn't want to be a German in Brazil now...








 a 90th minute goal


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 8, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> 7-1 now. Wow, i wouldn't want to be a German in Brazil now...


  I'd hate to be on the Brazil team after losing that badly. lol


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'd hate to be on the Brazil team after losing that badly. lol


 So true... but it was also a little bit unfair since one of their best players was not able to play.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'd hate to be on the Brazil team after losing that badly. lol








Lol broke so many records... Most number of goals to loose to since 1934 ..., most no of goals to loose to by a host team, first hometown loss for brazil since 1970's....


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 8, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> So true... but it was also a little bit unfair since one of their best players was not able to play.


  Even so, 7 was just too much and that would be saying the whole team depended a lot on him. I was so rooting for Brazil and am so disappointed now!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 8, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :nope:  a 90th minute goal


 At least they got one... doesn't make a difference though.


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 8, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Even so, 7 was just too much and that would be saying the whole team depended a lot on him. I was so rooting for Brazil and am so disappointed now!


 True. Somehow I was thinking that Germany would win but i didn't expect them to win 7-1


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 8, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> True. Somehow I was thinking that Germany would win but i didn't expect them to win 7-1


  Yup! It was a done deal by half time!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 8, 2014)

Sorry I haven't been on today! Work was crazy!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 8, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> So true... but it was also a little bit unfair since one of their best players was not able to play.


That definitely sucked, but that was a pretty bad lose and  it was almost like they fell apart after they lost him which makes it look like they put all their faith in one guy.  Not a good thing for any team in any sport. Maybe next time!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 8, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Even so, 7 was just too much and that would be saying the whole team depended a lot on him. I was so rooting for Brazil and am so disappointed now!


I was going for Germany, but didn't think it'd end up being such a big margin.


----------



## iLoveBees (Jul 9, 2014)

Hey everyone. I fell off the wagon after going to sephora to get some shiseido cotton wipes. They didn't even have them but somehow I ended up leaving with bite lipstick in violet. It was just so pretty.  I've really been thinking about green room from moody blooms but instead of pulling the trigger I decided to take [@]MandyVanHook[/@] advice about shopping the stash/layering colors and pulled out my electric palette


----------



## iLoveBees (Jul 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I was going for Germany, but didn't think it'd end up being such a big margin.


  I was also going for Germany thinking they were the under dog. I'm still shocked!  





Periodinan said:


> So true... but it was also a little bit unfair since one of their best players was not able to play.


  I agree. But did they really put all their eggs in Neymar's basket? Crazy that a team like Brazil would not have a plan b or even a plan c.


----------



## iLoveBees (Jul 9, 2014)

I can only get on Specktra every so often because it makes me fiend for makeup even more, so I only just caught up with all comments. I see I'm not the only one slipping off the wagon. But we can do it ladies. A slip up here and there isn't the end of things.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 9, 2014)

iLoveBees said:


> I agree. But did they really put all their eggs in Neymar's basket?* Crazy that a team like Brazil would not have a plan b or even a plan c.*


  Agreed.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 9, 2014)

iLoveBees said:


> Hey everyone. I fell off the wagon after going to sephora to get some shiseido cotton wipes. They didn't even have them but somehow I ended up leaving with bite lipstick in violet. It was just so pretty.  I've really been thinking about green room from moody blooms but instead of pulling the trigger I decided to take @MandyVanHook advice about shopping the stash/layering colors and pulled out my electric palette


  You look goregous!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 9, 2014)

iLoveBees said:


> Hey everyone. I fell off the wagon after going to sephora to get some shiseido cotton wipes. They didn't even have them but somehow I ended up leaving with bite lipstick in violet. It was just so pretty.  I've really been thinking about green room from moody blooms but instead of pulling the trigger I decided to take @MandyVanHook advice about shopping the stash/layering colors and pulled out my electric palette


  gorgeous!!!


----------



## iLoveBees (Jul 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You look goregous!


  Thank you Naomi!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 9, 2014)

iLoveBees said:


> Hey everyone. I fell off the wagon after going to sephora to get some shiseido cotton wipes. They didn't even have them but somehow I ended up leaving with bite lipstick in violet. It was just so pretty.  I've really been thinking about green room from moody blooms but instead of pulling the trigger I decided to take @MandyVanHook advice about shopping the stash/layering colors and pulled out my electric palette


  Very pretty!!


----------



## mulderitsme (Jul 9, 2014)

I have the next 3 days off of work so I'm gonna do my makeup a few times to keep me busy and keep me from leaving the house and going to Sephora/MAC/Ulta (except for the hair appointment). I'll use things I never reach for!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 9, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> I have the next 3 days off of work so I'm gonna do my makeup a few times to keep me busy and keep me from leaving the house and going to Sephora/MAC/Ulta (except for the hair appointment). I'll use things I never reach for!


  Good for you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(post pics)


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm contemplating a Moody Bloom backup, someone talk me out of it!


----------



## mulderitsme (Jul 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm contemplating a Moody Bloom backup, someone talk me out of it!


----------



## mulderitsme (Jul 9, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Good for you!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I will!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm contemplating a Moody Bloom backup, someone talk me out of it!


  Backups 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 By the time you finish this one, I am sure you will find a good enough replacement!


----------



## mulderitsme (Jul 9, 2014)

I feel like Moody Bloom might be around still after July! And if not, it's a sign that you didn't need it!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 9, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> I feel like Moody Bloom might be around still after July! And if not, it's a sign that you didn't need it!


  Y'all are probably right. I'll wait it out and see how I feel come the end of the month and make my decision then.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm contemplating a Moody Bloom backup, someone talk me out of it!


  Girl!! I'm proud of myself I went to the Mac counter the other day to see the collection and I did see some things I really liked but I was like do I really need it?...*Nope* and walked away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . So no you don't need a back up !!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 9, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> I feel like Moody Bloom might be around still after July! And if not, it's a sign that you didn't need it!


  You are probably right


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Backups
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Exactly!!


----------



## shizzelly (Jul 9, 2014)

9 days strong! The only things I've bought this month other than food and gas were Tom's deodorant (which is amazing!) and a tooth brush!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 9, 2014)

shizzelly said:


> 9 days strong! The only things I've bought this month other than food and gas were Tom's deodorant (which is amazing!) and a tooth brush!!


  Awesome girl!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 9, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Girl!! I'm proud of myself I went to the Mac counter the other day to see the collection and I did see some things I really liked but I was like do I really need it?...*Nope* and walked away
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  WOOHOO!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 9, 2014)

And while I am sharing all this wisdom , I do have another confession to make 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... I got FB Plw from the CB... I am falling off the wagon every few days, i guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 2 purchases till date PP from divine night and now FB plw, both from CB and its only been 7 days...


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 9, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Girl!! I'm proud of myself I went to the Mac counter the other day to see the collection and I did see some things I really liked but I was like do I really need it?...*Nope* and walked away
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> And while I am sharing all this wisdom , I do have another confession to make
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Stay away from CB lmao!!! it's the


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 9, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Stay away from CB lmao!!! it's the


  I really should!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> And while I am sharing all this wisdom , I do have another confession to make
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Girl, that is going to be coming back out soon! I'm sorry Vineetha, but you're getting the


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Girl, that is going to be coming back out soon! I'm sorry Vineetha, but you're getting the


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I really should!


  I know the feeling I go on there then I need to leave right away too much temptation for me


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 9, 2014)

I keep checking the CB every few days hoping Toying Around lasts until August.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Girl, that is going to be coming back out soon! I'm sorry Vineetha, but you're getting the


  I Knowwww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was BNIB and listed well below retails, so ..


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I Knowwww
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 9, 2014)

iLoveBees said:


> Hey everyone. I fell off the wagon after going to sephora to get some shiseido cotton wipes. They didn't even have them but somehow I ended up leaving with bite lipstick in violet. It was just so pretty.  I've really been thinking about green room from moody blooms but instead of pulling the trigger I decided to take [@]MandyVanHook[/@] advice about shopping the stash/layering colors and pulled out my electric palette


Beautiful


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Beautiful








 long time no see?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> long time no see?


been resting, booking appointments for my mama, dying in the heat lol.  hows you


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> hows you


  Oh nothing big, just getting whipped left and right as usual.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Catch up with the thread you will see


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh nothing big, just getting whipped left and right as usual.:haha:  Catch up with the thread you will see


Haha I did! You got FB plwlp right lol?


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Haha I did! You got FB plwlp right lol?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


Rhough it is coming out again lol you saved yourself the hassle of trying to get it during the collection


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Rhough it is coming out again lol you saved yourself the hassle of trying to get it during the collection


  You are suppose to whip her!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dolly!! You are such enabler!! lmao!!! I Lurve you!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 9, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> You are suppose to whip her!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 she no whip me


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> she no whip me








I know


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 9, 2014)

@Dolly Snow @rocksteadybaby @Periodinan  and to all the innocent bystanders...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Glam


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> @Dolly Snow @rocksteadybaby @Periodinan  and to all the innocent bystanders...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I want it


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh nothing big, just getting whipped left and right as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> @Dolly Snow @rocksteadybaby @Periodinan  and to all the innocent bystanders...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You are so cruel! I love it!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 9, 2014)

iLoveBees said:


> Hey everyone. I fell off the wagon after going to sephora to get some shiseido cotton wipes. They didn't even have them but somehow I ended up leaving with bite lipstick in violet. It was just so pretty.  I've really been thinking about green room from moody blooms but instead of pulling the trigger I decided to take [@]MandyVanHook[/@] advice about shopping the stash/layering colors and pulled out my electric palette


  You look gorgeous! Dang, makes me want the electric palette. I keep wavering on it.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 9, 2014)

Can't.Stop. Laughing.
  http://www.viralnova.com/pinterest-fails-2/


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 9, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> You look gorgeous! Dang, makes me want the electric palette. I keep wavering on it.


  I've been going back and forth on it too.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> @Dolly Snow @rocksteadybaby @Periodinan  and to all the innocent bystanders...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That is a gorgeous red


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Can't.Stop. Laughing.
> http://www.viralnova.com/pinterest-fails-2/


  hahahahahaha


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Can't.Stop. Laughing.
> http://www.viralnova.com/pinterest-fails-2/


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You are so cruel! I love it!


  I cannot give up on these gals, can I ?


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That is a gorgeous red


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I cannot give up on these gals, can I ?


  Not until they cave and buy it! lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I cannot give up on these gals, can I ?


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> This is a very interesting no buy thread lol


  It is!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 9, 2014)

GO ARGENTINA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Naomi needs a new pair of shoes!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It is! :haha:


:lol:


----------



## Calla88 (Jul 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm contemplating a Moody Bloom backup, someone talk me out of it!


Just say no until August!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> @Dolly Snow @rocksteadybaby @Periodinan  and to all the innocent bystanders...
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 You are so evil!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Can't.Stop. Laughing.
> http://www.viralnova.com/pinterest-fails-2/


  WTF?? omg!! I can't stop laughing either


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 9, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> WTF?? omg!! I can't stop laughing either


  The hedgehog cake nearly killed me!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 9, 2014)

Watching the match, just peeped in to see if you got the gift @rocksteadybaby Seems like you did!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> GO ARGENTINA!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Argentina Germany Final 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pls. Half time no goal


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Watching the match, just peeped in to see if you got the gift @rocksteadybaby Seems like you did!


  I did!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lmao!!


----------



## iLoveBees (Jul 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> gorgeous!!!





rocksteadybaby said:


> Very pretty!! retty:


  Thanks so much Ladies


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Argentina Germany Final
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm hoping for that too and that Germany wins it!


----------



## iLoveBees (Jul 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm contemplating a Moody Bloom backup, someone talk me out of it!


  Boooo!! No backups. There's so much other beautiful makeup you can get (come August, lol)


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 9, 2014)

iLoveBees said:


> Boooo!! No backups. There's so much other beautiful makeup you can get (come August, lol)


  True that!


----------



## iLoveBees (Jul 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Beautiful


  Thank you, Miss. Dolly


----------



## iLoveBees (Jul 9, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> You look gorgeous! Dang, makes me want the electric palette. I keep wavering on it.


  Thanks Mandy. Its a great palette. I could see you doing some amazing things with it. I use it for blush too. Not to be enabling or anything, lol.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 9, 2014)

iLoveBees said:


> Thanks Mandy. Its a great palette. I could see you doing some amazing things with it. I use it for blush too. Not to be enabling or anything, lol.


  Haha we'll see once August gets here!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 9, 2014)

iLoveBees said:


> Thanks Mandy. Its a great palette. I could see you doing some amazing things with it. I use it for blush too. Not to be enabling or anything, lol.


  The palette is amazing! 
  I don't have it, but have been talking my sister into it since it came out.
  She loves bright colors, but the problem for her is she has so many bright palettes already lol


----------



## ginski (Jul 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> The palette is amazing!  I don't have it, but have been talking my sister into it since it came out. She loves bright colors, but the problem for her is she has so many bright palettes already lol


I have it. Adore it. Believe everyone needs it lol!  Plus I did an amazeball rainbow eye with it that's super wearable!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 9, 2014)

ginski said:


> I have it. Adore it. Believe everyone needs it lol! Plus I did an amazeball rainbow eye with it that's super wearable!


  I wish I felt like I needed it...But my sister needs it more lol 
  I love doing rainbow eyes, it looks fantastic. 
  Next time you do one post a pic please


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 9, 2014)

I never got around to sending back those large eyeshadow inserts I ordered by accident the other day, so I decided to see if Sugarpill shadows fit in them. They do!


----------



## ginski (Jul 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I wish I felt like I needed it...But my sister needs it more lol  I love doing rainbow eyes, it looks fantastic.  Next time you do one post a pic please








here ya go!  (Hides because I'm enabling)


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 9, 2014)

ginski said:


> here ya go!  (Hides because I'm enabling)


Beautiful!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 9, 2014)

I keep looking at the electric palette, but feel like I might have exact or incredibly near dupes of all the colours in pigment form so I haven't decided if I really want it yet.


----------



## ginski (Jul 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Beautiful!!!!


thanks!    





NaomiH said:


> I keep looking at the electric palette, but feel like I might have exact or incredibly near dupes of all the colours in pigment form so I haven't decided if I really want it yet.


 I thought I had dupes, but even my original chaos was nothing like this one! They are all pigments, so unless you're a pigment junkie I'd say grab this.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 9, 2014)

ginski said:


> thanks!   I thought I had dupes, but even my original chaos was nothing like this one! They are all pigments, so unless you're a pigment junkie I'd say grab this.


I just might if after I go through my bazillion pigments I don't find colours too similar to it. #makeupaddictlife lol


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 9, 2014)

ginski said:


> here ya go! (Hides because I'm enabling)


You look so BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 9, 2014)

ginski said:


> here ya go! (Hides because I'm enabling)


  Beautiful! I will pick it during their september F&F this year!


----------



## ginski (Jul 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I just might if after I go through my bazillion pigments I don't find colours too similar to it. #makeupaddictlife lol


#junkieissues lol!


----------



## ginski (Jul 9, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> You look so BEAUTIFUL!!!


aaaw! Shucks! 


Vineetha said:


> Beautiful! I will pick it during their september F&F this year!


worth it since it's perm!


----------



## mel33t (Jul 9, 2014)

ginski said:


> here ya go! (Hides because I'm enabling)


  You're stunning! 

  ... and now I feel like I need this palette...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I never got around to sending back those large eyeshadow inserts I ordered by accident the other day, so I decided to see if Sugarpill shadows fit in them. They do!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 9, 2014)

ginski said:


> here ya go!  (Hides because I'm enabling)


:thud: stunning...you look beautiful


----------



## ginski (Jul 9, 2014)

mel33t said:


> You're stunning!   ... and now I feel like I need this palette...


 sowwy!  I didn't mean to enable! I've been awol a few days because of the pokey-happy girls. And then I do the same. ..... 


Dolly Snow said:


> :thud: stunning...you look beautiful


thanks hun!


----------



## mulderitsme (Jul 9, 2014)

OKAY HI
  I just did a couple different things. First, I tried to recreate this look:




And I quickly realized I need a much smaller blending brush and also I shouldn't have used a super shimmery nude color. Here's mine:




Super shimmery and not clean cut enough. :/ Still fun. Now I just need a couple new brushes and I can try again!

  Then I tried something else using things I never use. I used UD Baked eyeshadow with Copperthorn patted over it, the dark brown in the naked basics palette, and Extreme Blue liquid eyeliner from NYX.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


Hey, I'm not being sneaky! I'm organizing and consolidating my stash! :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 9, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> OKAY HI I just did a couple different things. First, I tried to recreate this look:
> 
> And I quickly realized I need a much smaller blending brush and also I shouldn't have used a super shimmery nude color. Here's mine:
> 
> Super shimmery and not clean cut enough. :/ Still fun. Now I just need a couple new brushes and I can try again!  Then I tried something else using things I never use. I used UD Baked eyeshadow with Copperthorn patted over it, the dark brown in the naked basics palette, and Extreme Blue liquid eyeliner from NYX.


I really like the top look! I think you're gonna kill it with a smaller brush!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Hey, I'm not being sneaky! I'm organizing and consolidating my stash! :haha:


That's what they all say lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 9, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> OKAY HI I just did a couple different things. First, I tried to recreate this look:
> 
> And I quickly realized I need a much smaller blending brush and also I shouldn't have used a super shimmery nude color. Here's mine:
> 
> Super shimmery and not clean cut enough. :/ Still fun. Now I just need a couple new brushes and I can try again!  Then I tried something else using things I never use. I used UD Baked eyeshadow with Copperthorn patted over it, the dark brown in the naked basics palette, and Extreme Blue liquid eyeliner from NYX.


A great smaller brush for that precision black placement is the crease brush from ulta  It looks great btw


----------



## mulderitsme (Jul 9, 2014)

Which one?



  And brushes count as a necessity right?!?!


----------



## mulderitsme (Jul 9, 2014)

And what about the 219 from MAC?


----------



## mulderitsme (Jul 9, 2014)

I needed another blush insert and idk what happened but somehow Carbon and Breezy blush ended up in my cart?!
  Technically carbon is a necessity though because I use it for my eyebrows!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 9, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> Which one?
> 
> And brushes count as a necessity right?!?!


The first one.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 9, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> I needed another blush insert and idk what happened but somehow Carbon and Breezy blush ended up in my cart?! Technically carbon is a necessity though because I use it for my eyebrows!


Carbon is a necessity


----------



## shizzelly (Jul 10, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *NaomiH* 



I keep checking the CB every few days hoping Toying Around lasts until August. 



 Fingers crossed!!


----------



## shizzelly (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm just letting everyone know that when the Anastasia Amrezy palette comes out at ulta on the 15th, I'm probably going to give in.  Just saying.  Unless I hate it when I swatch it.  Someone talk me out of this!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

shizzelly said:


> I'm just letting everyone know that when the Anastasia Amrezy palette comes out at ulta on the 15th, I'm probably going to give in.  Just saying.  Unless I hate it when I swatch it.  Someone talk me out of this!!!


I wish I could lol but I saw the palette and I want it too


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That's what they all say lol


I actually have pretty much all the SP shadows already so nothing to buy here! p:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I wish I could lol but I saw the palette and I want it too









 That looks nice!But I just got the Lorac Pro 2 .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and I have the Lavish Palette ....But I am still lemming for that Amrezy one!


----------



## mel33t (Jul 10, 2014)

Ughhh I want the Lavish Palette... And the new Too Faced Powder Foundation. Only because it smells like chocolate


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

Totally forgot the PRO lippies were being added to the perm line until I logged onto the MAC site to grab another PRO palette. I'm glad I can finally check out Show Orchid and Fusion Pink in person!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Totally forgot the PRO lippies were being added to the perm line until I logged onto the MAC site to grab another PRO palette. I'm glad I can finally check out Show Orchid and Fusion Pink in person!


  Yeah Saw that when I checked on nordies yesterday


----------



## shizzelly (Jul 10, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow* 




I wish I could lol but I saw the palette and I want it too


 Dolly, do you know if it's LE or not?


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yeah Saw that when I checked on nordies yesterday


  I've wanted to look at those two in person for ages, but haven't been able to so I'm very excited!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Totally forgot the PRO lippies were being added to the perm line until I logged onto the MAC site to grab another PRO palette. I'm glad I can finally check out Show Orchid and Fusion Pink in person!ompom:


I am so excited to do the same


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

shizzelly said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a clue love. I'd hope it wasn't LE


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Ughhh I want the Lavish Palette... And the new Too Faced Powder Foundation. Only because it smells like chocolate


  Smells like chocolate you say? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  *Edit* On second thought, a chocolate scented foundation may not be such a good idea.


----------



## mel33t (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Smells like chocolate you say?     *Edit* On second thought, a chocolate scented foundation may not be such a good idea. :haha:


  Lol :haha: I think it's the same idea as the bronzers and e/s palette. The chocolate scent fades.   I wouldn't mind smelling like chocolate though. :wink:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I wouldn't mind smelling like chocolate though.


  Neither would I, but it might make me hungry. lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 10, 2014)

http://www.temptalia.com/chanel-dentelle-precieuse-illuminating-face-powder-july-2014
  My Achilles heel.I know its expensive, just a highlighter but no everytime!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

LMAO!!!
  http://dangerousminds.net/comments/steven_spielberg_animal_killer_inhumane_prick


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/chanel-dentelle-precieuse-illuminating-face-powder-july-2014
> My Achilles heel.I know its expensive, just a highlighter but no everytime!


  Oh that's gorgeous!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> LMAO!!!
> http://dangerousminds.net/comments/steven_spielberg_animal_killer_inhumane_prick


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 10, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> OKAY HI
> I just did a couple different things. First, I tried to recreate this look:
> 
> 
> ...


  Very pretty!! I love what you did with the last one


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I wish I felt like I needed it...But my sister needs it more lol
> I love doing rainbow eyes, it looks fantastic.
> Next time you do one post a pic please


  Omg!! That electric palette is to die for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I don't usually like bright colors like that. I haven't go into UD I like a lot of their stuff but never took the plunge to buy I do enough damage with Mac stuff


----------



## mel33t (Jul 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/chanel-dentelle-precieuse-illuminating-face-powder-july-2014 My Achilles heel.I know its expensive, just a highlighter but no everytime! :headbang:


  Its stunning!!  I don't think I can spend $80 though, even if it is Chanel


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 10, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I don't think I can spend $80 though, even if it is Chanel


  I'm with you that's why I stay away from Chanel stuff overpriced for my budget


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 10, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I don't think I can spend $80 though, even if it is Chanel


  Honestly it doesnt make sense and mostly you can find comparable products at a lower price tag. But I do love me some Chanel highlighters and the Joues Powder blushes, oh and their cream blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and I get sucked in every single time!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/chanel-dentelle-precieuse-illuminating-face-powder-july-2014
> My Achilles heel.I know its expensive, just a highlighter but no everytime!


  It looks so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wouldn't even want to use it


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 10, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> It looks so pretty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Melrose (Jul 10, 2014)

Does anybody know if they are adding the pro lipsticks to counters as well? Thanks ladies!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Does anybody know if they are adding the pro lipsticks to counters as well? Thanks ladies!


  I didn't think about that! I hope it's counters as well and not just stores. I rarely go to the store.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

I sent them a tweet about it, I'll post the reply once I have it. lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 10, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Does anybody know if they are adding the pro lipsticks to counters as well? Thanks ladies!


  I don't know I was wondering the same thing as well


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 10, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Does anybody know if they are adding the pro lipsticks to counters as well? Thanks ladies!


  I think yes! They are on macys and nordies now, so it makes sense that it will be available at counters too!


----------



## Melrose (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I sent them a tweet about it, I'll post the reply once I have it. lol


 Thanks Naomi! Guess I can call my local counters and ask as well. I'll let you all know if I find out anything.


----------



## mel33t (Jul 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/chanel-dentelle-precieuse-illuminating-face-powder-july-2014 My Achilles heel.I know its expensive, just a highlighter but no everytime! :headbang:


  Oh the blushes!!!  I have one and I love it!!! Their products are pretty amazing, but I don't find the eyeshadows to be that spectacular though...


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 10, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I have one and I love it!!! Their products are pretty amazing, but I don't find the eyeshadows to be that spectacular though...


  Yeah, Agree.. I dont get the quads or the e/s that often. But the cream blushes and Joues powder ones are AHHHMAZINGGGG!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I think yes! They are on macys and nordies now, so it makes sense that it will be available at counters too!


  I thought that meant they might, but I don't trust MAC and their shenanigans. lol


----------



## Melrose (Jul 10, 2014)

Hmmmm...2 different counters told me 2 different things. One said they have the collection and another said they have it but can't sell it until August 7.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 10, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Hmmmm...2 different counters told me 2 different things. One said they have the collection and another said they have it but can't sell it until August 7.








Cray cray!!


----------



## Melrose (Jul 10, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> :haha: Cray cray!!


 Just went to check in person. The macys counter messed up and put the display out before the release date. They have removed it and placed it in back. It releases in stores on August 7.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Just went to check in person. The macys counter messed up and put the display out before the release date. They have removed it and placed it in back. It releases in stores on August 7.


  I will be heading to my counter on August 7th then! Thanks Melrose!


----------



## mel33t (Jul 10, 2014)

My best friend just sent me this...she knows me so well


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

mel33t said:


> My best friend just sent me this...she knows me so well


  HAHAHAHA!!!! So true!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

mel33t said:


> My best friend just sent me this...she knows me so well


So true lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 10, 2014)

mel33t said:


> My best friend just sent me this...she knows me so well









 lmao!!


----------



## jenise (Jul 10, 2014)

shizzelly said:


> Dolly Snow said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I could lol but I saw the palette and I want it too
> ...


  Norvina (Anastasia's daughter) commented on one of the posts on Instagram that it was LE!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

OMG OMG! I swear ladies  I am about to break this no-buy! How have I never seen Guerlain's Rouge G lippy in Orguiel before? Now that I have I think I NEED it and NEED it NOW! HELP! 







  Pic credit to Temptalia:
  http://www.temptalia.com/guerlain-orgueil-rouge-g-lextrait-review-photos-swatches


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> OMG OMG! I swear ladies  I am about to break this no-buy! How have I never seen Guerlain's Rouge G lippy in Orguiel before? Now that I have I think I NEED it and NEED it NOW! HELP!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous color!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Gorgeous color!


  Hey! Put that stick away! This is a no-buy thread!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Hey! Put that stick away! This is a no-buy thread!


Okay, okay... I'll try not to enable you. 
  I guess you have billions of similar colors, don't you?


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Hey! Put that stick away! This is a no-buy thread!


... and FYI: some days ago someone told me about Glam. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Every day once again I visit MAC's site just to be assured it's still there. I am about to buy it. Wooaaah, 21 days to go!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Okay, okay... I'll try not to enable you.
> I guess you have billions of similar colors, don't you?


  Maybe a similar one, I'll have to look when I get home. Pretty sure I don't have one with little glitters in it though. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> ... and FYI: some days ago someone told me about Glam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You know what's funny? I already own Glam and yet I check it almost everyday to make sure it's still there because I'm pretty sure I've enabled myself into buying it all over again!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> OMG OMG! I swear ladies  I am about to break this no-buy! How have I never seen Guerlain's Rouge G lippy in Orguiel before? Now that I have I think I NEED it and NEED it NOW! HELP!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Holy McMoly that is pretty.


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You know what's funny? I already own Glam and yet I check it almost everyday to make sure it's still there because I'm pretty sure I've enabled myself into buying it all over again!







  Have you already used up a lot of your Glam?


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Holy McMoly that is pretty.


  Right? I'm telling myself it's perm and a bazillion dollars while trying to talk myself out of getting it. lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 10, 2014)

I cant stop thinking about getting that damn Amrezy palette now!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Have you already used up a lot of your Glam?


  That's what makes it even more sad because it's not even close to being done with! lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 10, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Have you already used up a lot of your Glam?


  And you know what is crazier? I get all my new buy ideas from the NOBUY thread!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I cant stop thinking about getting that damn Amrezy palette now!


I can't stop thinking about buying either Glam, Heroine or Rebel - or all three of them.
Glad I'm not alone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  (See, i can't write "glad" without thinking: "That looks like "Glam"")


----------



## shizzelly (Jul 10, 2014)

jenise said:


> Norvina (Anastasia's daughter) commented on one of the posts on Instagram that it was LE!


 Oh no now I have to buy it!!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> And you know what is crazier? I get all my new buy ideas from the NOBUY thread!


So true


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 10, 2014)

shizzelly said:


> Oh no now I have to buy it!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

I just Googled the Amrezy palette. It's lovely but a skip for me!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I can't stop thinking about buying either Glam, Heroine or Rebel - or all three of them.
> Glad I'm not alone
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

Stop talking about GLAM lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> And you know what is crazier? I get all my new buy ideas from the NOBUY thread!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 10, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I can't stop thinking about buying either Glam, Heroine or Rebel - or all three of them.
> Glad I'm not alone
> 
> 
> ...







  As fr the Amrezy ne, I kind of like the mix of shades,though I am sure I must own a ton of similar shades!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Stop talking about GLAM lol


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That's what makes it even more sad because it's not even close to being done with! lol


  Okay... so if you haven't used up a lot of it and you don't use it everyday I'd say you don't need another one.
  But i know what that's like. I really like Mystical from the AA LE. A few weeks ago I couldn't stop thinking about buying a BU. I resisted and now i finally got the idea out of my head.
  I'll probably never use it up or if I do it'll take some years.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> As fr the Amrezy ne, I kind of like the mix of shades,though I am sure I must own a ton of similar shades!


  I really like this palette


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  Lmao


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> As fr the Amrezy ne, I kind of like the mix of shades,though I am sure I must own a ton of similar shades!


  True. I have to admit they look kinda beautiful... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  BUT! YOU DON'T NEED IT! NO YOU DON'T. I guess.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Okay... so if you haven't used up a lot of it and you don't use it everyday I'd say you don't need another one.
> But i know what that's like. I really like Mystical from the AA LE. A few weeks ago I couldn't stop thinking about buying a BU. I resisted and now i finally got the idea out of my head.
> I'll probably never use it up or if I do it'll take some years.


  You make good sense there. I DO think I'll get one for my sister though, I think it'll be pretty on her.


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Stop talking about GLAM lol


I just can't get it out of my mind...


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 10, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> True. I have to admit they look kinda beautiful...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I can only read that "I guess" part nothing before. nada. So you are saying I need it right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 See I easnt even thinking of this one this morning. I did see a few pics here and there, didnt even take a good look at it until now..


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You know what's funny? I already own Glam and yet I check it almost everyday to make sure it's still there because I'm pretty sure I've enabled myself into buying it all over again!


  LOL, I'm wearing Glam today, as I find myself doing so often these days! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Pardon the bad lighting.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 10, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Okay... so if you haven't used up a lot of it and you don't use it everyday I'd say you don't need another one.
> But i know what that's like. I really like Mystical from the AA LE. A few weeks ago I couldn't stop thinking about buying a BU. I resisted and now i finally got the idea out of my head.
> I'll probably never use it up or if I do it'll take some years.


  Replaced the backup idea with thoughts of Glam, heroine and Rebel


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 10, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> LOL, I'm wearing Glam today, as I find myself doing so often these days!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  So gorgeous! You bad, bad enablers! @NaomiH I am looking at you!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> LOL, I'm wearing Glam today, as I find myself doing so often these days!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Gorgeous Mandy!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 10, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> LOL, I'm wearing Glam today, as I find myself doing so often these days!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Gorgeous! THIS


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Replaced the backup idea with thoughts of Glam, heroine and Rebel


Unfortunately you're right


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> So gorgeous! You bad, bad enablers! @NaomiH I am looking at you!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I can only read that "I guess" part nothing before. nada. So you are saying I need it right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the bad thing about Specktra. It is full of enablers. However that's also the good thing about Specktra...
  I haven't even heard about Glam before I came here...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> LOL, I'm wearing Glam today, as I find myself doing so often these days! :bigheart:   Pardon the bad lighting.


Looks great and you look gorgeous. But it seems so close to RRW on you....idk if I need it


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> But it seems so close to RRW on you....idk if I need it


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 10, 2014)

Does anyone if the Palette is Ulta & Anastasia exclusive?


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> But it seems so close to RRW on you....idk if I need it


  Two words:
  DIFFERENT. FINISH.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

I know Melrose already answered this, but I figured I'd put the reply I got up anyway.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I know Melrose already answered this, but I figured I'd put the reply I got up anyway.


  Awesome!! I think I have most of them and love them


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I know Melrose already answered this, but I figured I'd put the reply I got up anyway.


  Thank you!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 10, 2014)

Fusion Pink is one of my favorites from the pro line


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 10, 2014)

Periodinan said:


>


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Two words: DIFFERENT. FINISH.





Periodinan said:


> oke:


True lol


----------



## mel33t (Jul 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :lulz:   As fr the Amrezy ne, I kind of like the mix of shades,though I am sure I must own a ton of similar shades!


  ...oh those are right up my ally


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I know Melrose already answered this, but I figured I'd put the reply I got up anyway.


Now to get to nordies lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

I don't have any of them except Violetta & Smoked Purple, I'm such a purple heaux I bought those because they're purple but was afraid to grab any of the others because I couldn't swatch them first. I've eyed FP and SO for quite awhile though.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Two words:
> DIFFERENT. FINISH.


  And, althought I don't own RRW, I would say Glam is a good bit pinker, too?


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Now to get to nordies lol


  On the 1st of course!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> On the 1st of course!


  of course


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> And, althought I don't own RRW, I would say Glam is a good bit pinker, too?


  It is just a bit pinker on me than RRW is.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't have any of them except Violetta & Smoked Purple, I'm such a purple heaux I bought those because they're purple but was afraid to grab any of the others because I couldn't swatch them first. I've eyed FP and SO for quite awhile though.


  Love Fusion Pink and Show Orchid, both.  Violetta is one of my favorites, too, but I only own it in a palette.  I got Smoked Purple a while back but haven't gotten around to wearing it.  Fusion Pink is really interesting because it's sort of a warm coral-red-pink base with sort of a cool fuchsia/magenta flash.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 10, 2014)

Fusion Pink


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Love Fusion Pink and Show Orchid, both.  Violetta is one of my favorites, too, but I only own it in a palette.  I got Smoked Purple a while back but haven't gotten around to wearing it.  Fusion Pink is really interesting because it's sort of a warm coral-red-pink base with sort of a cool fuchsia/magenta flash.


  Full Fuchsia is another I want to look at. You just made me want FP even more!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 10, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Fusion Pink


  Oh No! Thats gorgeous! * added to my never ending list *


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Fusion Pink


  That looks great on you!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 10, 2014)

OH NO! Now I want Fusion Pink as well. You are horrible, horrible people!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 10, 2014)

I never picked up Violetta as it looks very much like Heroine on me!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That looks great on you!


  The pic probably doesn't show it off as good as it could.  It's really complex


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 10, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> OH NO! Now I want Fusion Pink as well. You are horrible, horrible people!


  Me too!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh No! Thats gorgeous! * added to my never ending list *


  hahaha


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> OH NO! Now I want Fusion Pink as well. You are horrible, horrible people!


  I'm not trying to be! Just making conversation about lippies I want to get at some point! lol


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I never picked up Violetta as it looks very much like Heroine on me!


  Violetta is much easier for me to wear.  On my coloring, it leans more magenta-purple in its base and is lighter.  I love Heroine, but on me it definitely looks more bold.


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm not trying to be! Just making conversation about lippies I want to get at some point! lol


Then just talk about ugly lippies please


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 10, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Then just talk about ugly lippies please


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Then just talk about ugly lippies please


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

Did a Nordies chat for fun:
  Thank you for your question! We're connecting you with a MAC Artist.
  You have been connected to a MAC Artist. Chanelle G has seen your question and will be with you shortly.
*Chanelle G:*  Hi Naomi, great news they launched in stores today! Don't walk, but run to your local Nordstrom MAC counter. *The colors are going to fly off the shelves so quickly. *




*Naomi:*  Thank you very much!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> On the 1st of course!


of course yes lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Did a Nordies chat for fun:
> Thank you for your question! We're connecting you with a MAC Artist.
> You have been connected to a MAC Artist. Chanelle G has seen your question and will be with you shortly.
> *Chanelle G:*  Hi Naomi, great news they launched in stores today! Don't walk, but run to your local Nordstrom MAC counter. *The colors are going to fly off the shelves so quickly. *
> ...


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 10, 2014)

Darn! Fusion Pink is a great color! Mean, mean @MandyVanHook


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


  I actually chuckled out loud when I read that! Sure they're beautiful and all but, yeah. lol


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I actually chuckled out loud when I read that! Sure they're beautiful and all but, yeah. lol


  Hahahaha!  Someone sure is excited about them!

  I think I might do a little swatch video for YouTube with the shades that I have if I get a chance.  I should have at least 5 or 6 of them.


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 10, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Hahahaha!  Someone sure is excited about them!
> 
> I think I might do a little swatch video for YouTube with the shades that I have if I get a chance.  I should have at least 5 or 6 of them.


Yay, do that!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I actually chuckled out loud when I read that! Sure they're beautiful and all but, yeah. lol


lol they are not that pretty


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 10, 2014)

Run you all!  Run for your lives!!!  These lipsticks are going to be flying out of the stores!!  There may be some casualties, but it will be worth it to get your hands on these amazing lipsticks that have been available online and in pro stores for years. lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 10, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> ... and FYI: some days ago someone told me about Glam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Me too I think I'm going to cave in and just get it did you see it on @TommyCJC


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Me too I think I'm going to cave in and just get it did you see it on @TommyCJC  :drools:


Just do it lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You know what's funny? I already own Glam and yet I check it almost everyday to make sure it's still there because I'm pretty sure I've enabled myself into buying it all over again!








Let's do it!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 10, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I just can't get it out of my mind...








 We need it!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 10, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> LOL, I'm wearing Glam today, as I find myself doing so often these days!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That's it!! ***throwing my hands up! *** I surrender I need it like now!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 10, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> We need it!!


  Yes


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 10, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> That's it!! ***throwing my hands up! *** I surrender I need it like now!!


  MAC has NEXT code working now!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 10, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Me too I think I'm going to cave in and just get it did you see it on @TommyCJC


Nope, I think I haven't seen it.
  My problem is if I get it now I would stop thinking about it and instead of thinking about Glam i'll think about all the other lipsticks on my list (just added Fusion Pink to that list). It is a vicious circle...


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Me too!


  Me three!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> MAC has NEXT code working now!








 I'm so tempted lmao!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 10, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Me too I think I'm going to cave in and just get it did you see it on @TommyCJC


  Everything looks amazing on Tommy!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Let's do it!!


  You evil enabler!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


  Omg!! That comment made me crack up!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

I stayed strong and only ordered my palette!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 10, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> We need it!!


YES, we do. NO we don't. I don't know anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  We just can't give in now... or shall we? I am weak, so weak.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I stayed strong and only ordered my palette!


Good for you ! You and I both need to save lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

I think @Dolly Snow has already bought Glam in secret and loves it which is why she's trying to enable @rocksteadybaby into buying it.


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I stayed strong and only ordered my palette!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 10, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> You do!!!  It would be amazing on you!
> 
> Everything looks amazing on Tommy!


  I know nothing looks terrible on Tommy !! Hey you aren't suppose to enable me I thought you were cleaning cobwebs


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 10, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> YES, we do. NO we don't. I don't know anymore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 10, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I know nothing looks terrible on Tommy !! Hey you aren't suppose to enable me I thought you were cleaning cobwebs


  Oh my...you are right... *scurries away*


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

I also just ordered some 44mm pans from TKB to put in my empty blush pots for B2M.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think @Dolly Snow  has already bought Glam in secret and loves it which is why she's trying to enable @rocksteadybaby  into buying it.


:lmao: I haven't yet


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 10, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


>


Put that away, put that away now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I just keep telling myself that it looks like Ruby Woo. I don't need it.
  The finish is different but it looks just like Ruby Woo.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I also just ordered some 44mm pans from TKB to put in my empty blush pots for B2M.


How much were they


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think @Dolly Snow has already bought Glam in secret and loves it which is why she's trying to enable @rocksteadybaby into buying it.


  She probably has 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Holding out and not telling me


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> How much were they


  $4 for 25 pans plus $3.50 shipping!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> She probably has :haha: Holding out and not telling me


nooooo lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 10, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Put that away, put that away now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 

  are you sure???


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> $4 for 25 pans plus $3.50 shipping!


That isn't bad at all. Good price.  I was thinking of depotting my blushes....but Idk how I feel about giving away the special packaging lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> are you sure??? :haha:


RW and Glam are completely different lol just saying


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 10, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> are you sure???


I was


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 10, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Put that away, put that away now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It doesn't! I promise!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I was :drools:


RW is going to pull more orange...where Glam is pinker..no orange.


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 10, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> It doesn't! I promise!


  You're trying to enable, aren't you, you evil temptresses?


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 10, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> You're trying to enable, aren't you, you evil temptresses?


  They are evil evil!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think @Dolly Snow has already bought Glam in secret and loves it which is why she's trying to enable @rocksteadybaby into buying it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> You're trying to enable, aren't you, you evil temptresses? :lol:





rocksteadybaby said:


> They are evil evil!!


Lol just trying to help a friend :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I was thinking of depotting my blushes....but Idk how I feel about giving away the special packaging lol


  Ah same! I depot only perm ones and no special packaging ones! Not those, just cant make myself do that (whether I like it or not)


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> RW is going to pull more orange...where Glam is pinker..no orange.


  Hello enabler


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 10, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> It doesn't! I promise!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Hello enabler oke:


lol hello


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Ah same! I depot only perm ones and no special packaging ones! Not those, just cant make myself do that (whether I like it or not) :bigstar:


Perhaps I'll do it for my perm ones


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol just trying to help a friend








I know I know


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> :kiss: I know I know


 :frenz: I am staring at Glam in my cart lol


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am staring at Glam in my cart lol


  There it is again:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am staring at Glam in my cart lol


  I am too my finger is shaking I need to stop it from hitting that order button


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I was thinking of depotting my blushes....but Idk how I feel about giving away the special packaging lol


  I was worried I'd bit a bit sad about that too, but nope! lol
  I also ordered some magnet strips off Amazon to stick on the backs of the pans so they stay in better, especially the Sugarpill shadows.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I am too my finger is shaking I need to stop it from hitting that order button :haha:


Let it go lol just let the finger hit the button


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> RW is going to pull more orange...where Glam is pinker..no orange.


  You say that like a true Glam owner.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 10, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I am too my finger is shaking I need to stop it from hitting that order button








  Wait, where am I?  Oh, look, another stack of papers to shuffle...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I was worried I'd bit a bit sad about that too, but nope! lol I also ordered some magnet strips off Amazon to stick on the backs of the pans so they stay in better, especially the Sugarpill shadows.


I bought some at walmart lol Should I depot my quad from the Osbournes....I am wanting to keep it but idk lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You say that like a true Glam owner. :haha:


I don't lol I just dislike RW so much


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> oke:  oke:   Wait, where am I?  Oh, look, another stack of papers to shuffle...


:lmao:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 10, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Wait, where am I?  Oh, look, another stack of papers to shuffle...


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Should I depot my quad from the Osbournes....I am wanting to keep it but idk lol


  My Osbourne blush pots are in my B2M bag! lol


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I don't lol I just dislike RW so much


Why? Because of its finish or do you have something against the color?


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Should I depot my quad from the Osbournes....I am wanting to keep it but idk lol


  I COULD of gone in store, but I'm lazy and I got free shipping with Prime. lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Should I depot my quad from the Osbournes....I am wanting to keep it but idk lol


  Make sure you write the colors of the shadows somewhere I had a palette and one of my favorite shadows crumbled and I forgot what the name of it was lmao!! I think it might have been folie but I use it when I wear woodwinked it is a real pretty brown color but I don't know for sure which one it was


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Why? Because of its finish or do you have something against the color? :shock:


Color....I love the finish it is one of my fav actually....the color is just meh!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I don't lol I just dislike RW so much


  Why?? I love RW


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Make sure you write the colors of the shadows somewhere I had a palette and one of my favorite shadows crumbled and I forgot what the name of it was lmao!! I think it might have been folie but I use it when I wear woodwinked it is a real pretty brown color but I don't know for sure which one it was


  I removed the stickers off the backs of the pots and stuck them underneath the pan! If you take the pot sticker side down and put it on a flat iron or something similar for a minute you can get the stick off the back with 0 trouble at all and it's perfectly usable!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Why?? I love RW


The color isn't red enough for me lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Color....I love the finish it is one of my fav actually....the color is just meh!


  I'm not crazy about it either for some reason, I've swatched it almost every time I go up to MAC and it always stays there.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I removed the stickers off the backs of the pots and stuck them underneath the pan! If you take the pot sticker side down and put it on a flat iron or something similar for a minute you can get the stick off the back with 0 trouble at all and it's perfectly usable!


  You are so smart !!! I need to try that next time stupid me


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 10, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Why?? I love RW


Me too. For me it is THE classic red color and it makes my teeth look super white 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  However sometimes it is hard to apply and if i reapply it without removing the rest of it properly it will get crumbly...


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> You are so smart !!! I need to try that next time stupid me


  I'm not that smart, I saw it on Youtube! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Word to the wise though, if you're depotting Sugarpill single shadows, this will NOT work. The sticker will just shrivel up die under the heat. I learned that last night. lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 10, 2014)

Between Flat out Fabulous and All fired up, which is the better shade! or maybe less dupeable?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm not crazy about it either for some reason, I've swatched it almost every time I go up to MAC and it always stays there. :dunno:


I bought it...thought it was a classic red. It isn't red enough. I gave it away to anyone that would have it lol.  Then RRW happened and it is prettier, better and a classic red imo!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 10, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Me too. For me it is THE classic red color and it makes my teeth super white
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yea I love it cause it's that classic retro red color but yea I have the same issue some times especially if my lips are really dry. I love Mac red I've gone thru tubes of that color that was the only red I wore like forever


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Between Flat out Fabulous and All fired up, which is the better shade! or maybe less dupeable?


  Don't ask me that.  I adore both. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Between Flat out Fabulous and All fired up, which is the better shade! or maybe less dupeable?


  I'd say Flat Out Fabulous, but that's only because All Fired Up and Relentlessly Red look identical on me. Can't even tell them apart.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Between Flat out Fabulous and All fired up, which is the better shade! or maybe less dupeable?


  I like flat out Fabulous myself but I never swatched All fired up so I'm no help


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Then RRW happened and it is prettier, better and a classic red imo!


  Yeah, there is something about RRW that makes it more classic to me as well. I think it's the tiny extra bit of pink to it.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 10, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I like flat out Fabulous myself but I never swatched All fired up so I'm no help


  Oh okay, I wll check out FOF then. I do have RR so...


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 10, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Yea I love it cause it's that classic retro red color but yea I have the same issue some times especially if my lips are really dry. I love Mac red I've gone thru tubes of that color that was the only red I wore like forever


  I love it too! It is also such a long lasting color and I can also kiss my bf when I am wearing it which is a great advantage.
  You really have to be careful when applying it. I use Kiss me Quick PLWLP with it and I just can't apply the lip liner underneath it. I have to use it over the lipstick otherwise it'll get crumbly as well.
  I haven't tried Mac red yet...


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'd say Flat Out Fabulous, but that's only because All Fired Up and Relentlessly Red look identical on me. Can't even tell them apart.


  All Fired Up and Relentlessly Red are pretty similar, and they definitely look almost identical on a lot of people.  You can definitely tell them apart on my complexion, though. Relentlessly Red is lighter and warmer, almost reddish-coral pink, whereas All Fired Up is a little deeper and cooler on me.  Flat Out Fabulous is gorgeous, though, so I just don't know how to choose.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> All Fired Up and Relentlessly Red are pretty similar, and they definitely look almost identical on a lot of people.  You can definitely tell them apart on my complexion, though. Relentlessly Red is lighter and warmer, almost reddish-coral pink, whereas All Fired Up is a little deeper and cooler on me.  Flat Out Fabulous is gorgeous, though, so I just don't know how to choose.


  I absolutely adore Flat Out Fabulous! Adore it! 
  I can put RR on one lip and AFU on the other and see 0 difference what so ever. It's so weird as I can see the difference when hand swatched and when looking at the bullets, but once they hit my lips.....might as well be the same lippy.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 10, 2014)

And I don't know why Runway Hit wasn't made permanent.  It is a very flattering nude on me that doesn't wash me out.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I absolutely adore Flat Out Fabulous! Adore it!  I can put RR on one lip and AFU on the other and see 0 difference what so ever. It's so weird as I can see the difference when hand swatched and when looking at the bullets, but once they hit my lips.....might as well be the same lippy.


I want to see lol dont tell us which is which


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> And I don't know why Runway Hit wasn't made permanent.  It is a very flattering nude on me that doesn't wash me out.


I have no idea. I love Runway Hit...but I don't consider it a nude.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I want to see lol dont tell us which is which


  I'll have to do it next time I'm at the counter because I only own RR. I do re-swatch them almost every time I go though thinking that they magically might be different from each other one day. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'll have to do it next time I'm at the counter because I only own RR. I do re-swatch them almost every time I go though thinking that they magically might be different from each other one day. lol


lol perhaps they will one day


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 10, 2014)

So did someone order Glam?


----------



## jenise (Jul 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I cant stop thinking about getting that damn Amrezy palette now! hboy:





shizzelly said:


> Oh no now I have to buy it!!


 I'm not on a no buy (although I should be) lol just saw that you were talking about the palette! I'm so excited to get it. I ordered it from ulta along w the new colored dipbrows. Okay goodbye now I don't wanna enable anyone lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 10, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> So did someone order Glam?


  I don't get paid until tomorrow but it's sitting in my cart


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 10, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I don't get paid until tomorrow but it's sitting in my cart


  I'm expecting a check today or tomorrow and I have an entire order sitting in my cart. I know I need to STOP BUYING MAKEUP but I just can't help myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




​


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 10, 2014)

So... this thread is a fail. Oh, well!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 10, 2014)

No!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

Lol sure is...it was a good try :lol: But the month still isn't over yet


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> But the month still isn't over yet


  Hey I still haven't bought anything yet... 10 days and still holding on lmao!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Hey I still haven't bought anything yet... 10 days and still holding on lmao!!


Till tomorrow :lol:


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 10, 2014)

In my defense, I don't own any lipliners. I need them, ok? 

Then I won't buy anything for the rest of the month. I swear.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

My new shirt lol just came in the mail.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

Lol girl no one can force you to not buy...if you want them buy them..no need to feel bad babe


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Till tomorrow


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 10, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


>


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  I lurve it!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> :comment:


Lol hey ten days on a no buy is good....I've been going about eight :haha:


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol girl no one can force you to not buy...if you want them buy them..no need to feel bad babe


  Tell that to my fiancee, who rolls his eyes every time I buy more makeup. He's a guy though, he doesn't get it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Tell that to my fiancee, who rolls his eyes every time I buy more makeup. He's a guy though, he doesn't get it.


Awww that sucks. But you are right he doesn't get it. Most men don't honestly.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol hey ten days on a no buy is good....I've been going about eight


  we should change to 10 day no buy !! lmao!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> we should change to 10 day no buy !! lmao!!


After ten days we can buy one item...then we go another ten days lol


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 10, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Tell that to my fiancee, who rolls his eyes every time I buy more makeup. He's a guy though, he doesn't get it.


They should be glad that we look after ourselves and our appearance.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  (there's that mean "glad/m" word again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> After ten days we can buy one item...then we go another ten days lol


Babysteps


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Awww that sucks. But you are right he doesn't get it. Most men don't honestly.


  It's no big deal. Whenever he bugs me about money I spent on makeup I just remind him of the time he spent $300 on a pair of ninja pants so he'd look cool at Karate. I'll never let him live that down :lmaoo:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> It's no big deal. Whenever he bugs me about money I spent on makeup I just remind him of the time he spent $300 on a pair of ninja pants so he'd look cool at Karate. I'll never let him live that down :lmaoo:


:lmao: that's hilarious...never ever let him forget it lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Babysteps


Exactly


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 10, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> It's no big deal. Whenever he bugs me about money I spent on makeup I just remind him of the time he spent $300 on a pair of ninja pants so he'd look cool at Karate. I'll never let him live that down :lmaoo:


  I bet they don't look cool at all.


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 10, 2014)

Ok, I don't get why the smileys are not working for me. I assumed the code was the same for all VB bulletin based forums, and I swear I did it right. Don't you use :smileycode: to post a smiley? Why is it not working?


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 10, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I bet they don't look cool at all.


  They do not.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 10, 2014)

LOL, I'm so glad my husband gets it.  He's so supportive of my addiction... which actually makes it much worst.  He's my favorite enabler lol.


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 10, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Ok, I don't get why the smileys are not working for me. I assumed the code was the same for all VB bulletin based forums, and I swear I did it right. Don't you use :smileycode: to post a smiley? Why is it not working?


I always search for the smiley i want to use. I've noticed that sometimes it doesn't work when i just write the code.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Love it!! Can't go wrong with Ursula!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 10, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> LOL, I'm so glad my husband gets it.  He's so supportive of my addiction... which actually makes it much worst.  He's my favorite enabler lol.


My bf doesn't support my addiction but at least he accepts it


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 10, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> LOL, I'm so glad my husband gets it.  He's so supportive of my addiction... which actually makes it much worst.  He's my favorite enabler lol.


  My fiancee loves that I wear makeup and he will often compliment me on it or tell me I look beautiful, but he doesn't always get behind me spending much money on makeup.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 10, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> My bf doesn't support my addiction but at least he accepts it


  Acceptance is all ya need! haha


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 10, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> My fiancee loves that I wear makeup and he will often compliment me on it or tell me I look beautiful, but he doesn't always get behind me spending much money on makeup.


  That's not too bad... there are lots of men out there who turn their noses up at makeup and try to force their significant others not to wear it.  I don't think I could deal with that!


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 10, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> That's not too bad... there are lots of men out there who turn their noses up at makeup and try to force their significant others not to wear it.  I don't think I could deal with that!


  Oh man, that would be a dealbreaker for me. I could never go without makeup!

  My ex husband's new wife wears zero makeup and always has her hair up in a boring ponytail. I do not get how he could fall for someone like me and then fall for someone like her. We are SO DIFFERENT.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Oh man, that would be a dealbreaker for me. I could never go without makeup!  My ex husband's new wife wears zero makeup and always has her hair up in a boring ponytail. I do not get how he could fall for someone like me and then fall for someone like her. We are SO DIFFERENT.


Most men do that though. I've seen it happen so many times.


----------



## shizzelly (Jul 10, 2014)

jenise said:


> I'm not on a no buy (although I should be) lol just saw that you were talking about the palette! I'm so excited to get it. I ordered it from ulta along w the new colored dipbrows. Okay goodbye now I don't wanna enable anyone lol


  Oh don't worry I already wanted the new dipbrows too!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 10, 2014)

@MandyVanHook: Just noticed you changed the thread's name


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 10, 2014)

I changed the name of this thread to more accurately represent it... 





Periodinan said:


> @MandyVanHook : Just noticed you changed the thread's name


  I didn't want to be misleading :wink:


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 10, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I changed the name of this thread to more accurately represent it...
> 
> I didn't want to be misleading


  Oh no, at least some of us are staying strong


----------



## hopefulheart (Jul 10, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I changed the name of this thread to more accurately represent it... I didn't want to be misleading :wink:


   I've stayed strong for now! I'm really tempted my Black Ivy though!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

Hey! I'm no-buying with you! You can't even speak of makeup in here without enabling it seems. :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> My new shirt lol just came in the mail.


Love it!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> It's no big deal. Whenever he bugs me about money I spent on makeup I just remind him of the time he spent $300 on a pair of ninja pants so he'd look cool at Karate. I'll never let him live that down :lmaoo:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I didn't want to be misleading


  Lol now this is a thread I'd be apart of


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Hey! I'm no-buying with you! You can't even speak of makeup in hear without enabling it seems.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Ok, I don't get why the smileys are not working for me. I assumed the code was the same for all VB bulletin based forums, and I swear I did it right. Don't you use :smileycode: to post a smiley? Why is it not working?


:lmao : I think is the one you used. It showed up : lmaoo: when I quoted you. HTH


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I always search for the smiley i want to use. I've noticed that sometimes it doesn't work when i just write the code. :sigh:


It almost never works for me when I type the code in on a computer, but works when I do it from my phone. :dunno:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I changed the name of this thread to more accurately represent it... I didn't want to be misleading :wink:


:lmao:


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It almost never works for me when I type the code in on a computer, but works when I do it from my phone.


Same here... strange.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

hopefulheart said:


> I've stayed strong for now! I'm really tempted my Black Ivy though!


I'm sure it'll be around come August!


----------



## hopefulheart (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm sure it'll be around come August!


  I hope so!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

hopefulheart said:


> I hope so!


I'm hoping the same for Copperthorn. :sigh:


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 10, 2014)

I have an order ready to go in my cart, I'm still tinkering with it some, removing an item, then adding a different one. 

  After that it will be no buy until probably September, at least.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I have an order ready to go in my cart, I'm still tinkering with it some, removing an item, then adding a different one.   After that it will be no buy until probably September, at least.


I have a cart of Perm items started at the moment. I'm going to hate seeing the final total once the month is over. :haha:


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I have a cart of Perm items started at the moment. I'm going to hate seeing the final total once the month is over.


  I'm buying mostly perm items too. 

  I am buying the fluid line in black ivy and sheen supreme lipstick in venomous violet...I think those are limited edition?


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I'm buying mostly perm items too.   I am buying the fluid line in black ivy and sheen supreme lipstick in venomous violet...I think those are limited edition?


That they are! I think both of those will look great on you too.


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That they are! I think both of those will look great on you too.


  So far in my cart is a nude-pink lip liner (subculture), a red lip liner (cherry) a plum/brown lip liner (chestnut), lipsticks in MAC red, cream d'nude, and myth. Cream blush in Posey. Prep+ Prime lip primer. 

And then the moody blooms items. 

  I'm so done after this, I cannot buy anything else for at least a month. Or two. I've bought a lot this month, I had some extra cash. I'm going on a strict no buy after I purchase what's in my cart at MAC's website.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 10, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> So far in my cart is a nude-pink lip liner (subculture), a red lip liner (cherry) a plum/brown lip liner (chestnut), lipsticks in MAC red, cream d'nude, and myth. Cream blush in Posey. Prep+ Prime lip primer.    And then the moody blooms items.   I'm so done after this, I cannot buy anything else for at least a month. Or two. I've bought a lot this month, I had some extra cash. I'm going on a strict no buy after I purchase what's in my cart at MAC's website.


  Subculture and Cherry were my first two MAC lip pencils! I have probably near 30 now. Those remain two of my favorites. I bought them to go with Shy Girl and Russian Red, which were my first two MAC lipsticks. Just a little Mandy trivia. Haha


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 10, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Subculture and Cherry were my first two MAC lip pencils! I have probably near 30 now. Those remain two of my favorites. I bought them to go with Shy Girl and Russian Red, which were my first two MAC lipsticks. Just a little Mandy trivia. Haha


  I'm looking to match something to match my nude mac lipsticks...maybe add a bit more color. 

  I have Russian Red, though the tube is running low. I'm replacing it with MAC red however, because I have a lipstick by Urban Decay that's very similar to Russian Red (F Bomb), and I want something with a creamy texture as opposed to a matte finish. 

  These will be my first lip pencils ever. I normally was not a lip liner girl, but Kandee Johnson is always going on about MAC lip pencils, so I've decided to try them.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 10, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> we should change to 10 day no buy !! lmao!!


  I am all for this!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 10, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I'm looking to match something to match my nude mac lipsticks...maybe add a bit more color.   I have Russian Red, though the tube is running low. I'm replacing it with MAC red however, because I have a lipstick by Urban Decay that's very similar to Russian Red (F Bomb), and I want something with a creamy texture as opposed to a matte finish.   These will be my first lip pencils ever. I normally was not a lip liner girl, but Kandee Johnson is always going on about MAC lip pencils, so I've decided to try them.


  I love them. They aren't the creamiest pencils out there, but they last on my lips and that's what I look for in a lip pencil. Subculture is exactly as you described... a great nude with just enough color to keep you from getting washed out. It's one of my most versatile pencils.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> So far in my cart is a nude-pink lip liner (subculture), a red lip liner (cherry) a plum/brown lip liner (chestnut), lipsticks in MAC red, cream d'nude, and myth. Cream blush in Posey. Prep+ Prime lip primer.    And then the moody blooms items.   I'm so done after this, I cannot buy anything else for at least a month. Or two. I've bought a lot this month, I had some extra cash. I'm going on a strict no buy after I purchase what's in my cart at MAC's website.


That sounds like a nice haul there. I hope you love everything!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 10, 2014)

What just happened. I was just away for sometime. There are around 100 posts and a name change!


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 10, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I love them. They aren't the creamiest pencils out there, but they last on my lips and that's what I look for in a lip pencil. Subculture is exactly as you described... a great nude with just enough color to keep you from getting washed out. It's one of my most versatile pencils.


  Ok I am glad I picked a good one. There was another nude one, Naked, but it looked too light and not quite pink enough. 

  What I really want is the aquatic liner in What Comes Naturally, but it's sold out. Boo!


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That sounds like a nice haul there. I hope you love everything!


  I'm sure I will.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I love them. They aren't the creamiest pencils out there, but they last on my lips and that's what I look for in a lip pencil. Subculture is exactly as you described... a great nude with just enough color to keep you from getting washed out. It's one of my most versatile pencils.


Agreed. I love the MAC liners I have.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 10, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Ok I am glad I picked a good one. There was another nude one, Naked, but it looked too light and not quite pink enough.   What I really want is the aquatic liner in What Comes Naturally, but it's sold out. Boo!


  I have naked and it has its place, but it is pretty much the color of my skin.  What comes naturally is pretty similar to naked. Both of them, if used heavily, are going to just give concealer lips. They are more for blanking out your natural lip pigment before applying the lipstick, but they won't add any definition.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> After ten days we can buy one item...then we go another ten days lol


 Exactly!! Lmao


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> What just happened. I was just away for sometime. There are around 100 posts and a name change!:haha:   I know what the heck?? I love the new name :haha:


----------



## hopefulheart (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm hoping the same for Copperthorn. :sigh:


  Fingers crossed!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I am all for this!:haha:


 We need one every 5 days for you :haha:


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 10, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> What comes naturally is pretty similar to naked. Both of them, if used heavily, are going to just give concealer lips. They are more for blanking out your natural lip pigment before applying the lipstick, but they won't add any definition.


  Oh, ok. Good to know! So I'm definitely getting the right liner, then.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 10, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> @MandyVanHook : Just noticed you changed the thread's name


 :haha: I love it!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Ok I am glad I picked a good one. There was another nude one, Naked, but it looked too light and not quite pink enough.   What I really want is the aquatic liner in What Comes Naturally, but it's sold out. Boo!


I love WCN.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Agreed. I love the MAC liners I have.


Agreed


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 10, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> We need one every 5 days for you


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 10, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I love it!!


  Me too. My wish list from just this day and just this thread...Anastasia Palette, Fusion Pink, Show Orchid,All fired up, Flat out fabulous


----------



## mulderitsme (Jul 10, 2014)

Yayyy I went out today and all I bought was cleaning supplies!
  Here's my makeup for tonight:




I go to the club every Thursday and tonight the theme is 'vampy'. YESSS! I used Creep, Gunmetal, and Polyester Bride from some UD palette I never reach for. On my lips I used Kohl lipstick from My Beauty Addiction with Lime Crime's Red Velvet lipstick over it. It kinda turned brown though, so I layered more Kohl over it after this picture. Literally everything listed here is stuff I NEVER use! Yay me!

  Before I found out it was vampy night, I was gonna wear glitter eyebrows


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> Yayyy I went out today and all I bought was cleaning supplies! Here's my makeup for tonight:
> 
> I go to the club every Thursday and tonight the theme is 'vampy'. YESSS! I used Creep, Gunmetal, and Polyester Bride from some UD palette I never reach for. On my lips I used Kohl lipstick from My Beauty Addiction with Lime Crime's Red Velvet lipstick over it. It kinda turned brown though, so I layered more Kohl over it after this picture. Literally everything listed here is stuff I NEVER use! Yay me!  Before I found out it was vampy night, I was gonna wear glitter eyebrows


Love the look! You look great and I love the blue glitter brows.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 10, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> Yayyy I went out today and all I bought was cleaning supplies! Here's my makeup for tonight:
> 
> I go to the club every Thursday and tonight the theme is 'vampy'. YESSS! I used Creep, Gunmetal, and Polyester Bride from some UD palette I never reach for. On my lips I used Kohl lipstick from My Beauty Addiction with Lime Crime's Red Velvet lipstick over it. It kinda turned brown though, so I layered more Kohl over it after this picture. Literally everything listed here is stuff I NEVER use! Yay me!  Before I found out it was vampy night, I was gonna wear glitter eyebrows


  Gorgeous! This is also reminding me of the 1920's! Oh, and I really enjoyed the other eye looks you posted earlier but I don't think I got around to replying!


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 10, 2014)

That vampy look is very sexy!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 10, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> Yayyy I went out today and all I bought was cleaning supplies! Here's my makeup for tonight:
> 
> I go to the club every Thursday and tonight the theme is 'vampy'. YESSS! I used Creep, Gunmetal, and Polyester Bride from some UD palette I never reach for. On my lips I used Kohl lipstick from My Beauty Addiction with Lime Crime's Red Velvet lipstick over it. It kinda turned brown though, so I layered more Kohl over it after this picture. Literally everything listed here is stuff I NEVER use! Yay me!  Before I found out it was vampy night, I was gonna wear glitter eyebrows


 Gorgeous!! Love it


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> Yayyy I went out today and all I bought was cleaning supplies! Here's my makeup for tonight:
> 
> I go to the club every Thursday and tonight the theme is 'vampy'. YESSS! I used Creep, Gunmetal, and Polyester Bride from some UD palette I never reach for. On my lips I used Kohl lipstick from My Beauty Addiction with Lime Crime's Red Velvet lipstick over it. It kinda turned brown though, so I layered more Kohl over it after this picture. Literally everything listed here is stuff I NEVER use! Yay me!  Before I found out it was vampy night, I was gonna wear glitter eyebrows


Looks fab!


----------



## ginski (Jul 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> What just happened. I was just away for sometime. There are around 100 posts and a name change!:haha:


thought the same thing! The train hath cometh off the tracks!


----------



## mel33t (Jul 11, 2014)

:drinks:Yeah I fell off the wagon ... You live and you learn right? :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

mel33t said:


> :drinks:Yeah I fell off the wagon ... You live and you learn right?


  What did you get?


----------



## mel33t (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> What did you get?


  I picked up the Too Faced Milk Chocolate bronzer because I hit pan on mine and its just not getting any bigger lol. I think its done. And then I saw a Bare Minerals duo eyeshadow in Epiphany which I'm wearing today and am loving!! I just went into Ulta for the big conditioner bottles lol  I didn't buy any blushes...so that's an accomplishment :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I didn't buy any blushes...so that's an accomplishment


  I'm needing to go get a new setting powder and I'm dreading going up to the counter later. I just know I'm going to get to ogling things and then get tempted and give in. Maybe I should send my mom up there and say if she goes she can get something from Origins for her time because I can't be trusted to go up there and not spend all my monies.


----------



## iLoveBees (Jul 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> The palette is amazing!  I don't have it, but have been talking my sister into it since it came out. She loves bright colors, but the problem for her is she has so many bright palettes already lol


  I could see someone with a lot of bright colors hesitating. But the texture is A+. I honestly don't have a lot of bright colors to compare it to but I usually have a lot of trouble with purples and blues and the ones in this palette are amazing. I wish all eyeshadows were so easy to work with.    





ginski said:


> here ya go!  (Hides because I'm enabling)


  Lol @ "hides...". You look beautiful.   





mulderitsme said:


> OKAY HI I just did a couple different things. First, I tried to recreate this look:
> 
> And I quickly realized I need a much smaller blending brush and also I shouldn't have used a super shimmery nude color. Here's mine:
> 
> Super shimmery and not clean cut enough. :/ Still fun. Now I just need a couple new brushes and I can try again!  Then I tried something else using things I never use. I used UD Baked eyeshadow with Copperthorn patted over it, the dark brown in the naked basics palette, and Extreme Blue liquid eyeliner from NYX.


  I think you did an awesome job. I'm inspired to try these looks. I need that blue liner in my life. (Come August )  Ok. Page 58 of this thread gave me so many lemmings. I have to go eat some ice cream or something before I can read on. lol.


----------



## iLoveBees (Jul 11, 2014)

mel33t said:


> My best friend just sent me this...she knows me so well


  Lmao!!!    





NaomiH said:


> OMG OMG! I swear ladies  I am about to break this no-buy! How have I never seen Guerlain's Rouge G lippy in Orguiel before? Now that I have I think I NEED it and NEED it NOW! HELP!  :thud:
> 
> Pic credit to Temptalia: http://www.temptalia.com/guerlain-orgueil-rouge-g-lextrait-review-photos-swatches


  Omg I think I drooled a little bit. I really don't think I can resist this.   





Vineetha said:


> And you know what is crazier? I get all my new buy ideas from the NOBUY thread! :haha:


  Bahahaaa!!


----------



## iLoveBees (Jul 11, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> LOL, I'm wearing Glam today, as I find myself doing so often these days! :bigheart:   Pardon the bad lighting.


  Gorgeousss!!! You are very photogenic.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

iLoveBees said:


> Bahahaaa!!


  Stay strong girly! I'm trying to keep telling myself that I can wait on it and that it's perm and it's a bazillion dollars but I'm having a hard time resisting still. lol


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 11, 2014)

Somehow Glam made its way into my cart


----------



## ginski (Jul 11, 2014)

CAN WE ALL AGREE THAT THIS THREAD IS A PIPE DREAM?!  Lol!  I mean #NOBUYJULY rhymes and sounds good n all.....buuut
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




iamwearingsomethingiboughtyesterdayandimnotsorry


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 11, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Glam made its way into my cart


  Mine too


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 11, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Mine too


The problem is if i don't add anything else to my cart I'll have to pay for shipping and I don't want to do that.
  So I'm thinking about adding Heroine to my cart as well but I can't order two lipsticks. I can't even order one. I just bought a new lippie less than one week ago


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

ginski said:


> CAN WE ALL AGREE THAT THIS THREAD IS A PIPE DREAM?! Lol! I mean #NOBUYJULY rhymes and sounds good n all.....buuut
> 
> iamwearingsomethingiboughtyesterdayandimnotsorry


  You look fabulous! I love that light blue with the winged liner!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> The problem is if i don't add anything else to my cart I'll have to pay for shipping and I don't want to do that.
> So I'm thinking about adding Heroine to my cart as well but I can't order two lipsticks. I can't even order one. I just bought a new lippie less than one week ago


  Maybe save it until you have a few more things you want to order?


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 11, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> The problem is if i don't add anything else to my cart I'll have to pay for shipping and I don't want to do that.
> So I'm thinking about adding Heroine to my cart as well but I can't order two lipsticks. I can't even order one. I just bought a new lippie less than one week ago


  oh! That sucks I can get free shipping and free overnight ..So tempted


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Maybe save it until you have a few more things you want to order?


I could do that but it would take a long time since I usually don't buy things online. If it is possible i buy them in-store bec I like to try them on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  The only thing I ever bought in MAC's online shop was Roxo and before doing that I hesitated for quite a long time...
  I am complicated


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 11, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> oh! That sucks I can get free shipping and free overnight ..So tempted


You lucky thing!


----------



## ginski (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You look fabulous! I love that light blue with the winged liner!


thanks! I was at salon centric and saw this pigment from mirabella. I was there for haircolor. .


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I could do that but it would take a long time since I usually don't buy things online. If it is possible i buy them in-store bec I like to try them on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  No I understand, I prefer to buy things in store as well and usually reserve buying online for the LE items I REALLY want that I know will be gone by the time I can reach a store on launch day or items that I have already swatched in store, liked but just couldn't get at the time. Or just regular every day items like foundations etc that I already know my shade in I'll order to save going up to the store.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> oh! That sucks I can get free shipping and free overnight ..So tempted


  Not to enable or anything, but 'NEXT' is working right now.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

ginski said:


> CAN WE ALL AGREE THAT THIS THREAD IS A PIPE DREAM?!  Lol!  I mean #NOBUYJULY rhymes and sounds good n all.....buuut
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful lady


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Not to enable or anything, but 'NEXT' is working right now.


lmao


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Not to enable or anything, but 'NEXT' is working right now.


 *I feel so dirty I tried it !! And hit the order button*


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> *I feel so dirty I tried it !! And it the order button*


:evil:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> *I feel so dirty I tried it !! And it the order button*








 OOPS! 

  I only know it's working because I ordered another PRO palette.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I am dying to get a Toying Around from the CB though. I really should of broken my no-buy back then and grabbed it when I had the chance.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> OOPS!
> 
> I only know it's working because I ordered another PRO palette.
> 
> ...


  Here I will whip myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lmao! I got 2 blushes too


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Here I will whip myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















  Pics when you get your stuff, I'm excited to see how you like Glam! What blushes?


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 11, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> *I feel so dirty I tried it !! And hit the order button*







  CAN'T WAIT FOR PICS! You HAVE TO post some!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Pics when you get your stuff, I'm excited to see how you like Glam! What blushes?


  I got Peachtwist and desert rose the lipstick looked too lonely all by itself


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 11, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> CAN'T WAIT FOR PICS! You HAVE TO post some!


  I'm so excited!! I can't wait to get it I will post pics


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I got Peachtwist and desert rose the lipstick looked too lonely all by itself


  Peachtwist is in my cart right now actually. I googled Desert Rose and that sure is pretty!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 11, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm so excited!! I can't wait to get it I will post pics


YAY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Glad you ordered it I think you'll really like it ... I might also give in quite soon


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 11, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Mine too


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 11, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I got Peachtwist and desert rose the lipstick looked too lonely all by itself


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 11, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> YAY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Peachtwist is in my cart right now actually. I googled Desert Rose and that sure is pretty!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Peachtwist is in my cart right now actually. I googled Desert Rose and that sure is pretty!


  Peachtwist is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I heard Desert Rose is really pretty on so I caved in and got it


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 11, 2014)

And now my turn! I am planning to go to the mall to get prep+ prime lip thats gotten over and I am sure the outcome isnt gonna be good! I am going there dreaming about fusion pink, show orchid and fof. oh and compare RR and AFu to see if those will turn out differently or look the same on me too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  And the mall has Ulta (just outside), Sephora, Norides,macys, standalone MAc pro, Bare minerals,kiehls, OH and LUSH all in one place to name a few! That reminds me I have to pick some Lush Face masks (staple?)


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


  In my cart waiting for August!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> And now my turn! I am planning to go to the mall to get prep+ prime lip thats gotten over and I am sure the outcome isnt gonna be good! I am going there dreaming about fusion pink, show orchid and fof. oh and compare RR and AFu to see if those will turn out differently or look the same on me too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell me how you like Fusion Pink, please ... thinking of buying that one anytime soon (when it'll be available again).
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Good luck with staying strong/not buying too much


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> And now my turn! I am planning to go to the mall to get prep+ prime lip thats gotten over and I am sure the outcome isnt gonna be good! I am going there dreaming about fusion pink, show orchid and fof. oh and compare RR and AFu to see if those will turn out differently or look the same on me too!  :sweat:   And the mall has Ulta (just outside), Sephora, Norides,macys, standalone MAc pro, Bare minerals,kiehls, OH and LUSH all in one place to name a few! That reminds me I have to pick some Lush Face masks (staple?)


:haha: face masks are staples imo


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> face masks are staples imo








And lipsticks and blushes too


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> And now my turn! I am planning to go to the mall to get prep+ prime lip thats gotten over and I am sure the outcome isnt gonna be good! I am going there dreaming about fusion pink, show orchid and fof. oh and compare RR and AFu to see if those will turn out differently or look the same on me too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm thinking of heading up to the mall today too to hit the Dillard's MAC counter for setting powder. I'm avoiding Nordies so I don't end up buying any of the PRO lippies I've eyed for years. lol


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm thinking of heading up to the mall today too to hit the Dillard's MAC counter for setting powder. I'm avoiding Nordies so I don't end up buying any of the PRO lippies I've eyed for years. lol








 which lipsticks are you eyeing?


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm thinking of heading up to the mall today too to hit the Dillard's MAC counter for setting powder. I'm avoiding Nordies so I don't end up buying any of the PRO lippies I've eyed for years. lol








 I have to get to mac for p+p 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...And now my Aug list has gotten so big, it appears it would be better to spread it across the months than dump it on Aug alone...


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I have to get to mac for p+p
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I saw p&p lip at my CCO yesterday! I need a setting powder so I know I'm going, I'm just going to have to avoid making eye contact with anything other than the setting powder. And then avoid walking to the Nordies to look at the PRO lippies. I almost never hit the Nordies, but I sure am tempted to today. lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I saw p&p lip at my CCO yesterday! I need a setting powder so I know I'm going, I'm just going to have to avoid making eye contact with anything other than the setting powder. And then avoid walking to the Nordies to look at the PRO lippies. I almost never hit the Nordies, but I sure am tempted to today. lol


  My cco had p+p but not the lip one


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> My cco had p+p but not the lip one


  Jerks.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> And lipsticks and blushes too :haha:


Agreed


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Jerks.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> which lipsticks are you eyeing?


  I really want to swatch Fusion Pink, Full Fuchsia and Show Orchid and finally compare Sin and Diva in person. I already have Neon Orange, Smoked Purple (update on that one, FP found it and is mailing it to me. It was in a couch cushion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and Violetta.


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I really want to swatch Fusion Pink, Full Fuchsia and Show Orchid and finally compare Sin and Diva in person. I already have Neon Orange, Smoked Purple (update on that one, FP found it and is mailing it to me. It was in a couch cushion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I am also interested in these... don't know when they will be available here though FP is not even available online atm...
  Glad your Smoked Purple has been found (btw what does FP in that case mean?) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I have always been wondering whether Violetta is similar to Heroine... is it?


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I really want to swatch Fusion Pink, Full Fuchsia and Show Orchid and finally compare Sin and Diva in person. I already have Neon Orange, Smoked Purple (update on that one, FP found it and is mailing it to me. It was in a couch cushion
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I have to gt Diva too but I will wait for the Special Packaging one from the Joey Arias one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And Sin and Diva are really close, sin a touch dark maybe?


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I have to gt Diva too but I will wait for the Special Packaging one from the Joey Arias one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh don't get me started...Sin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need that one too


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 11, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Yeah, I am also interested in these... don't know when they will be available here though FP is not even available online atm...
> Glad your Smoked Purple has been found (btw what does FP in that case mean?)
> 
> 
> ...


  I love Diva to death!!! Aww!! Smoked Purple I need to add that one to my list too


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 11, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Oh don't get me started...Sin
> 
> 
> 
> ...











 Love! I have been skipping diva bec Sin is close! Now I have a reason to pick it up with the Joey Arias collection!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 11, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Oh don't get me started...Sin
> 
> 
> 
> ...







  See that's the problem... if you get one lippie off your mind another one will follow soon.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 11, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> See that's the problem... if you get one lippie off your mind another one will follow soon.


  Circle of life


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Love! I have been skipping diva bec Sin is close! Now I have a reason to pick it up with the Joey Arias collection!


  Damn!! Well I have Diva but need Sin  HAHAHAHA!!  It's a vicious cycle I tell you


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Circle of life








 Never ending circle of life!!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Circle of life


... of lipstickaddicts


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 11, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Damn!! Well I have Diva but need Sin  HAHAHAHA!!  It's a vicious cycle I tell you


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Yeah, I am also interested in these... don't know when they will be available here though FP is not even available online atm...
> Glad your Smoked Purple has been found (btw what does FP in that case mean?)
> 
> 
> ...


  FP=Fancy Pants. It's the nickname I gave my BF. lol
  They're similar as they're both blue based purples, but the finish is completely different and I find Violetta to be more a bit more vibrant.


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> FP=Fancy Pants. It's the nickname I gave my BF. lol
> They're similar as they're both blue based purples, but the finish is completely different and I find Violetta to be more a bit more vibrant.


Ah true, you've mentioned that somewhere. That's cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Okay, thank you


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I have to gt Diva too but I will wait for the Special Packaging one from the Joey Arias one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Is that going to have actual special packaging or is it just a fancy sleeve that goes over the black tube?


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Is that going to have actual special packaging or is it just a fancy sleeve that goes over the black tube?


  "
She raved about the packaging said the red letters look like they are bleeding and it is super pretty.
  "
  As quoted by Dolly!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> "
> She raved about the packaging said the red letters look like they are bleeding and it is super pretty.
> "
> As quoted by Dolly!


   What?? NOOOOOOOO!!! Now I need it


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> "
> She raved about the packaging said the red letters look like they are bleeding and it is super pretty.
> "
> As quoted by Dolly!


  I thought that was for Rocky Horror?


----------



## Calla88 (Jul 11, 2014)

Okay, this thread is hilarious and not too much low buying going on!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I thought that was for Rocky Horror?


  http://www.specktra.net/t/188648/mac-x-joey-arias-collection-fall-2014
  Ugh Now I am not sure!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 11, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Okay, this thread is hilarious and not too much low buying going on!









 We changed the name!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.specktra.net/t/188648/mac-x-joey-arias-collection-fall-2014
> Ugh Now I am not sure!


  Just looking at the paper case for the lipstick, bleeding letters on the tube would be incredibly odd when paired with that.  RHPS has red, bleeding letters though. Guess we'll have to wait and see. 

  This is why I thought it was just regular black with a fancy cover:
  http://www.specktra.net/t/184209/mac-early-buzz-news-for-upcoming-collections-in-2014/3180#post_2681817
  It looks like the regular packaging with just a slip cover over it.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Okay, this thread is hilarious and not too much low buying going on!


  <-------low and no buying at the moment! I'm merely enabling so that I can live vicariously through other's hauls.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Just looking at the paper case for the lipstick, bleeding letters on the tube would be incredibly odd when paired with that.  RHPS has red, bleeding letters though. Guess we'll have to wait and see.


  I'm not waiting for anything !!! I need that Joey Arias lippy now


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm not waiting for anything !!! I need that Joey Arias lippy now


  It's just Diva!


----------



## Calla88 (Jul 11, 2014)

So far nobuy for me but the Nordstrom anniversary sale is tempting me to load up my cart and get spendy! LOL


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's just Diva!


  How dare you!! Don't say that !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> How dare you!! Don't say that !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It is! The lippy in the collection is Diva! lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It is! The lippy in the collection is Diva! lol


  I know but the packaging


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> So far nobuy for me but the Nordstrom anniversary sale is tempting me to load up my cart and get spendy! LOL


  I think I'm broken because I am not tempted in the very slightest to get anything. lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 11, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> How dare you!! Don't say that !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think I'm broken because I am not tempted in the very slightest to get anything. lol


  From the Anniversary sale, neither am I


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I know but the packaging


  I like it, but if it is just a slip cover I don't see the point in holding out to buy and pay extra for it it since I don't believe the tube is even any different than the normal black tubes we all know and love. I could be wrong on the tube though.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I like it, but if it is just a slip cover I don't see the point in holding out to buy and pay extra for it it since I don't believe the tube is even any different than the normal black tubes we all know and love. I could be wrong on the tube though.


  Your right!! You are broken ...hahahahaha JK


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

I also don't keep my lippies in their boxes, so the sleeve and box would end up tossed aside and the lippy would be put with all the others and be completely identical to all the others so I might as well just grab it now and save the 2 bucks. lol #BROKEN


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Your right!! You are broken ...hahahahaha JK


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I also don't keep my lippies in their boxes, so the sleeve and box would end up tossed aside and the lippy would be put with all the others and be completely identical to all the others so I might as well just grab it now and save the 2 bucks. lol #BROKEN


  I'm picturing it will be in a pretty tube like heatherette something very glam


----------



## shedontusejelly (Jul 11, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> So far nobuy for me but the Nordstrom anniversary sale is tempting me to load up my cart and get spendy! LOL


  I just want one of the mac color sets from the anniversary sale. I think it would be a great little set to gift to my sil who only has a foundation from mac, plus the price is right. I can see her rocking the pink or coral shade.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 11, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm picturing it will be in a pretty tube like heatherette something very glam


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm picturing it will be in a pretty tube like heatherette something very glam


  I don't think it is. You can see in one of the pics (link posted like two pages back) that it's just a slip cover over the regular black box. I also think Erin said it was just the slip cover and everything else is the regular packaging. That would be great if they did spice up the tube, but I'm anticipating plain jane black.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't think it is. You can see in one of the pics (link posted like two pages back) that it's just a slip cover over the regular black box. I also think Erin said it was just the slip cover and everything else is the regular packaging. That would be great if they did spice up the tube, but I'm anticipating plain jane black.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


>


  I keep hope alive though that the tube is some kind of magical tube of awesome though.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I like it, but if it is just a slip cover I don't see the point in holding out to buy and pay extra for it it since I don't believe the tube is even any different than the normal black tubes we all know and love. I could be wrong on the tube though.


It is just a slip cover the tube is basic MAC.


----------



## mulderitsme (Jul 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> And now my turn! I am planning to go to the mall to get prep+ prime lip thats gotten over and I am sure the outcome isnt gonna be good! I am going there dreaming about fusion pink, show orchid and fof. oh and compare RR and AFu to see if those will turn out differently or look the same on me too!  :sweat:   And the mall has Ulta (just outside), Sephora, Norides,macys, standalone MAc pro, Bare minerals,kiehls, OH and LUSH all in one place to name a few! That reminds me I have to pick some Lush Face masks (staple?)


  ALL LUSH IS A NECESSITY


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It is just a slip cover the tube is basic MAC.


  Yes I know.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> ALL LUSH IS A NECESSITY


  Never tried them.


----------



## mulderitsme (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Never tried them.


  Dooooo itttttttttt. I'm such a lush addict... so much that I got ajobthere for the discount. Hahaha


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yes I know.


Lol I know


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Never tried them.


Nor have I


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Nor have I


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Never tried them.


  You have to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! I wouldnt say everything but the fresh face masks!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Nor have I


  I am a big fan of the fresh face masks. Though I always try something else here and there from the brand, fresh face masks are


----------



## mulderitsme (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Never tried them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  Try anything but the makeup (not including the foundation and powder because those two are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## mel33t (Jul 11, 2014)

So this is what happened when I got home from work today -  Mom: "I need to go to the mall to get something for the wedding. It's gonna be packed and I need your help picking out the gift. Come with me" Me: "Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... Okay"   So then this happened. _Bought everything with my own money - disclaimer. Have M-F 9-5 job + tutoring on weekends so mommy and daddy do not buy things for me. Except obviously a roof over my head right now._





    The mall wasn't crowded at all and my mom turned into a person I don't know and was like "Oh let's go into Ulta! It just opened! I have coupons!" Well that was what killed me. I thought last night my little slip would be okay and that I could justify it. Nope! I mean, I did get my mom hooked on the TooFaced bronzer, so I mean I guess that's a good thing. The clothes I can justify, everyone needs clothes and they're from F21 and H&M. Trendy pieces that are fun for the summer.   My mom didn't even stop me. She enabled me! She was like, "Oh buy the look in a box set! You look great with pink lipstick!"   I'm part bummed and part excited beyond belief because I didn't have Embrace Me and now I do! I also got Full Fuschia (GORGEOUS!) and Show Orchid. I did have to use my Nordstrom card to get those goodies early. But that card has nothing on it and I just paid it off now (I refuse to go into lipstick debt).   Bringing PB&J to lunch for rest of week at work :2cents:  Anyways, I hope you can forgive me. I hope I don't enable you...  _Although these lipsticks are awesome and you should totally get them! And the AMBREZY palette!! OMG the pigmentation!!!!! _:yahoo::dancin:


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I am a big fan of the fresh face masks. Though I always try something else here and there from the brand, fresh face masks are


I sometimes buy soaps for my bf there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  and I've also got my lip scrub from there


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> You have to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I might give them a go sometime!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

mel33t said:


> So this is what happened when I got home from work today -  Mom: "I need to go to the mall to get something for the wedding. It's gonna be packed and I need your help picking out the gift. Come with me" Me: "Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... Okay"   So then this happened. _Bought everything with my own money - disclaimer. Have M-F 9-5 job + tutoring on weekends so mommy and daddy do not buy things for me. Except obviously a roof over my head right now._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao it all looks so good! Enjoy


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 11, 2014)

mel33t said:


> _Although these lipsticks are awesome and you should totally get them! And the AMBREZY palette!! OMG the pigmentation!!!!! _











Okay! I am yielding for that Amrezy Palette now!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

mel33t said:


> _Although these lipsticks are awesome and you should totally get them! And the AMBREZY palette!! OMG the pigmentation!!!!! _


  Nice Haulage! I bet all the colours look lovely on you!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yes I know.


  Womp Womp!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

[@]mel33t[/@] the ambrezy palette is only 29 right lol? And the size is pretty good? Can you do swatches for me?  You have enabled the heck out of me


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 11, 2014)

You all sound like me after I go off of a diet and then eat ALL THE THINGS. Lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 11, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> You all sound like me after I go off of a diet and then eat ALL THE THINGS. Lol


  Omfg!! So funny Mandy


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You have enabled the heck out of me


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Okay! I am yielding for that Amrezy Palette now!








 I'm watching you!!! lmao


----------



## mel33t (Jul 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You have enabled the heck out of me


  Swatches coming up!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 11, 2014)

mel33t said:


> _Although these lipsticks are awesome and you should totally get them! And the AMBREZY palette!! OMG the pigmentation!!!!! _


  You are just too cute!!! I love your haul


----------



## mel33t (Jul 11, 2014)

Hope these are okay - I'm not the best at swatching. I felt the green and purple deserved another go - they really are gorgeous colors. The only color that seems like it may be hard to work with is Deep Plum. That's the dark brown, bottom row, second to last. My favorites are the first six - they're just so creamy and buttery!! 

  With Flash





  Without Flash


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 11, 2014)

My mother wants me to order foundation for her which means I can/could/should(?) order Glam without paying for shipping


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 11, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> My mother wants me to order foundation for her which means I can/could/should(?) order Glam without paying for shipping








come on jump on the wagon


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> My mother wants me to order foundation for her which means I can/could/should(?) order Glam without paying for shipping


  I'd say why not since you have to pay for shipping where you are it'd only make sense. Not that I'm enabling though. lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 11, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Hope these are okay - I'm not the best at swatching. I felt the green and purple deserved another go - they really are gorgeous colors. The only color that seems like it may be hard to work with is Deep Plum. That's the dark brown, bottom row, second to last. My favorites are the first six - they're just so creamy and buttery!!
> 
> With Flash
> 
> ...


  Those are really pretty!!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 11, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> come on jump on the wagon


I am one button away


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'd say why not since you have to pay for shipping where you are it'd only make sense. Not that I'm enabling though. lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 11, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I am one button away








 Let me help you!!!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'd say why not since you have to pay for shipping where you are it'd only make sense. Not that I'm enabling though. lol


No, you're never enabling anyone


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Hope these are okay - I'm not the best at swatching. I felt the green and purple deserved another go - they really are gorgeous colors. The only color that seems like it may be hard to work with is Deep Plum. That's the dark brown, bottom row, second to last. My favorites are the first six - they're just so creamy and buttery!!
> 
> With Flash
> 
> ...


  Very pretty but a


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Very pretty but a


  Wow!! You are really broken we need to fix you


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Swatches coming up!


Yay


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Hope these are okay - I'm not the best at swatching. I felt the green and purple deserved another go - they really are gorgeous colors. The only color that seems like it may be hard to work with is Deep Plum. That's the dark brown, bottom row, second to last. My favorites are the first six - they're just so creamy and buttery!!   With Flash
> 
> Without Flash
> 
> oke:


:thud: thank you...I love it lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Very pretty but a :fluffy:





rocksteadybaby said:


> Wow!! You are really broken we need to fix you :lol:


Naomi's broken :crybaby:


----------



## mel33t (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Very pretty but a


  I need your strength to say no!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> No, you're never enabling anyone


----------



## mel33t (Jul 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> thank you...I love it lol


  I was surprised to see that Ulta had it! I thought it just came out. But I guess some stores released early.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I need your strength to say no!!! :biguns:


It looks like Mardi Gras in a palette


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Naomi's broken


  Towards eye shadows? Most definitely. I haven't bought an eye shadow in almost 2 years.


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 11, 2014)

I did it


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Let me help you!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I did it


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Towards eye shadows? Most definitely. I haven't bought an eye shadow in almost 2 years.


Awww but shadows are so pretty


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Naomi's broken


  Let's hurry and fix her she might be contagious


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Let's hurry and fix her she might be contagious :lol:


Lmao


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Awww but shadows are so pretty


  They are and I love shadows, but I have enough to last me like 9 lifetimes so I'm not buying anymore until I use some up or whittle my stash down at least 3/4.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Towards eye shadows? Most definitely. I haven't bought an eye shadow in almost 2 years.


  I'm the same with shadows I have a bunch and I rarely even use them I get to lazy to do a full eye everyday. I only play with my shadows when I go out or on the weekends


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> They are and I love shadows, but I have enough to last me like 9 lifetimes so I'm not buying anymore until I use some up or whittle my stash down at least 3/4.


That's a good idea. i understand


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm the same with shadowsI have a bunch and I rarely even use them I get to lazy to do a full eye everyday. I only play with my shadows when I go out or on the weekends


  Same here pretty much, during the week I just don't feel like getting up even earlier than I have to for work to do a full eye look so weekends or the odd week night I go out are the only times they get used so it just isn't prudent for me to continue and buy shadows and add to an already overwhelming amount of products I'll never be able to finish and will go about more than likely being used once or twice because I'm rotating through so many or swatched and forgotten.


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


So so so excited!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Same here pretty much, during the week I just don't feel like getting up even earlier than I have to for work to do a full eye look so weekends or the odd week night I go out are the only times they get used so it just isn't prudent for me to continue and buy shadows and add to an already overwhelming amount of products I'll never be able to finish and will go about more than likely being used once or twice because I'm rotating through so many or swatched and forgotten.


  But Lipsticks, blushes, and powders are my weakness.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> But Lipsticks, blushes, and powders are my weakness.


  Same. I can and do use those daily so I'm going to keep getting those until I look at my stash and say "what the fuck have I done"? LOL


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Same. I can and do use those daily so I'm going to keep getting those until I look at my stash and say "what the fuck have I done"? LOL


:haha:


----------



## mel33t (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Same. I can and do use those daily so I'm going to keep getting those until I look at my stash and say "what the fuck have I done"? LOL


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Same. I can and do use those daily so I'm going to keep getting those until I look at my stash and say "what the fuck have I done"? LOL


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 11, 2014)

mel33t said:


> So this is what happened when I got home from work today -  Mom: "I need to go to the mall to get something for the wedding. It's gonna be packed and I need your help picking out the gift. Come with me" Me: "Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... Okay"   So then this happened. _Bought everything with my own money - disclaimer. Have M-F 9-5 job + tutoring on weekends so mommy and daddy do not buy things for me. Except obviously a roof over my head right now._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice haul!  Mel!!  Enjoy them! After working all week-  you deserve it!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 11, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm watching you!!! lmao








 Amrezy alone?


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 11, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> But Lipsticks, blushes, and powders are my weakness.








 Yes Lipsticks and Blushes anyday anytime
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 11, 2014)

I got my check today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Now I just wait a few hours for all the funds to hit my account (I hate that my bank makes you wait, so obnoxious). I have my order from MAC's website all ready to go.


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 11, 2014)

And then I am no a strict no buy.

  SERIOUSLY.


----------



## ginski (Jul 11, 2014)

You guys freaking crack me up! This was my entertainment for the evening!


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yes Lipsticks and Blushes anyday anytime
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lipstick, lip gloss, and eyeshadow for me. 

  You can never have too much lipstick...amirite?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

ginski said:


> You guys freaking crack me up! This was my entertainment for the evening!


lol  I agree


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

Called my ulta...last thing I wanted to hear was they have the Amrezy Palette out already for sale


----------



## ginski (Jul 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> lol  I agree


dolly, it's like you have everyone lined up on the no-buy-cliff and are gently pushing them off one by one as they scream "thank you ma'am, may I please have another!"


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

ginski said:


> dolly, it's like you have everyone lined up on the no-buy-cliff and are gently pushing them off one by one as they scream "thank you ma'am, may I please have another!"


:lmao: girl you are so funny


----------



## mel33t (Jul 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Called my ulta...last thing I wanted to hear was they have the Amrezy Palette out already for sale


----------



## mel33t (Jul 11, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Lipstick, lip gloss, and eyeshadow for me.
> 
> You can never have too much lipstick...amirite?


  Ohhh!! What are you getting!?!


----------



## ginski (Jul 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :lmao: girl you are so funny


i try!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

mel33t said:


> oke:


I want too lol eeeeehhhhh


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

ginski said:


> i try!


Lol you do good jokes


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 11, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Ohhh!! What are you getting!?!


  I'm finally buying myself some lip pencils. It's taken me awhile to get on the lip pencil train, but I think I need to. I'm buying pencils in cherry, chestnut, and subculture. Then I'm buying lipsticks in myth, cream d' nude, and MAC red. I'm buying a cream blush in Posey. Sheen Supreme lipstick in venomous violet and fluidline in black ivy. Plus a lip primer.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

I failed today. I bought something other than setting powder today. *leaves thread ashamed*


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I failed today. I bought something other than setting powder today. *leaves thread ashamed*


  Ah well. It happens. 

  This is why I am ordering from the website and not going the counter. Sending me to the cosmetics counter right after I got a big check is like giving a monkey a hand grenade. This way I can limit how much I am buying!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I failed today. I bought something other than setting powder today. *leaves thread ashamed*


 don't feel ashamed


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

Well I aswell bought something today.....ooops


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 11, 2014)

*lowbuy goes out the window as I stares down the path of what could have been* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  So Prep+ prime trip turned out as expected  I mean unexpected
  Fusion Pink, Flat out Fabulous and Show Orchid from MAC
  Lush Fresh Face masks
  Amrezyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy (I LOVE IT) and few Ardell lashes from Ulta. (FYI:ULta has it out already)


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Well I aswell bought something today.....ooops


  LOL.

  Wha'd you get?


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Ah well. It happens.   This is why I am ordering from the website and not going the counter. Sending me to the cosmetics counter right after I got a big check is like giving a monkey a hand grenade. This way I can limit how much I am buying!


I should of ordered, but I wanted to grab some of that Ginger Essence perfume from Origins for my mom which is right next to the MAC counter in my Dillard's. Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> LOL.  Wha'd you get?


Lime Crime Velvetines :haha:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lime Crime Velvetines


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I should of ordered, but I wanted to grab some of that Ginger Essence perfume from Origins for my mom which is right next to the MAC counter in my Dillard's. Lol


  Every time I go to the counter I always come home with more than I intended. 

  But sometimes you do need to go in person, like if you are buying foundation and you don't know what shade you are already.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> *lowbuy goes out the window as I stares down the path of what could have been* :sigh:    So Prep+ prime trip turned out as expected  I mean unexpected Fusion Pink, Flat out Fabulous and Show Orchid from MAC Lush Fresh Face masks Amrezyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy (I LOVE IT) and few Ardell lashes from Ulta. (FYI:ULta has it out already)


FOF is gonna be gorgeous on you!         I might of walked by Nordstrom. Might of decided to go in and I might of left with Full Fuchsia. hboy:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I might of walked by Nordstrom. Might of decided to go in and I might of left with Full Fuchsia.


  I didnt even peep into nordies. I know I dont need any of those sets, but who can imagine what will happen if I actually take a peep in. So decided to walk away and not tempt fate


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Every time I go to the counter I always come home with more than I intended.   But sometimes you do need to go in person, like if you are buying foundation and you don't know what shade you are already.


I honestly don't know what's up with me lately. I can usually go up, swatch and leave with nothing. Or go in and buy exactly what I went for and nothing else. I've also not had an issue no buying for months before. I think I'm giving in because I'm not the happiest at the moment. :/


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I didnt even peep into nordies. I know I dont need any of those sets, but who can imagine what will happen if I actually take a peep in. So decided to walk away and not tempt fate :haha:


I didn't even look at the sets and actually forgot all about them. I went in to look at the PRO lippies in person. I was going to wait until they launch everywhere else in August but my curiosity over seeing them in person overwhelmed me.


----------



## mel33t (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I failed today. I bought something other than setting powder today. *leaves thread ashamed*








  No don't go! We 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you!


----------



## mel33t (Jul 11, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I'm finally buying myself some lip pencils. It's taken me awhile to get on the lip pencil train, but I think I need to. I'm buying pencils in cherry, chestnut, and subculture. Then I'm buying lipsticks in myth, cream d' nude, and MAC red. I'm buying a cream blush in Posey. Sheen Supreme lipstick in venomous violet and fluidline in black ivy. Plus a lip primer.


  Nice haul!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I honestly don't know what's up with me lately. I can usually go up, swatch and leave with nothing. Or go in and buy exactly what I went for and nothing else. I've also not had an issue no buying for months before. I think I'm giving in because I'm not the happiest at the moment. :/








 For me, its like postponing the inevitable. I mean I only make lists of stuff I really want to try and know that I will use, atleast these days. I do not shop unless I am sure of something anymore. I have *given away a lot of my stash *in the last few months to my friends, my sister and some I have given away through CB. And Now I have mostly stuff that I use often. I used to have so  many palettes that I hardly ever touched few of those. The stash has been well brought into control now and it is indeed a relief. I have kept all the 3 naked palettes, 2 lorac palettes, naked basics and MAC custom palette for me (even that is too much makeup) and now added Amrezy to the mix! I am still destashng but I feel pretty good abut what I have retained and what I have given away!


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I honestly don't know what's up with me lately. I can usually go up, swatch and leave with nothing. Or go in and buy exactly what I went for and nothing else. I've also not had an issue no buying for months before. I think I'm giving in because I'm not the happiest at the moment. :/


  I understand. 

  That check I got? Was from selling my car for scrap. I got into a car accident and my insurance company refused to pay because I was like a few days late paying my insurance. So the only thing I could do was sell my car for scrap. It's not the end of the world, I can share my fiancee's car for now. Once I finish school and am working I'll buy a new car. It's just a bummer, that's all. I'm saving some of the money I got for a down payment on a new car. 

  But also, I'm buying makeup. Because I could really use something to cheer me up!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I understand.   That check I got? Was from selling my car for scrap. I got into a car accident and my insurance company refused to pay because I was like a few days late paying my insurance. So the only thing I could do was sell my car for scrap. It's not the end of the world, I can share my fiancee's car for now. Once I finish school and am working I'll buy a new car. It's just a bummer, that's all. I'm saving some of the money I got for a down payment on a new car.   But also, I'm buying makeup. Because I could really use something to cheer me up!


Oh car issues are the worst! I'm sorry you had that trouble with your insurance company. :hug:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

Oh no! Guess who just walked into ulta


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Oh no! Guess who just walked into ulta


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :support:  For me, its like postponing the inevitable. I mean I only make lists of stuff I really want to try and know that I will use, atleast these days. I do not shop unless I am sure of something anymore. I have *given away a lot of my stash* in the last few months to my friends, my sister and some I have given away through CB. And Now I have mostly stuff that I use often. I used to have so  many palettes that I hardly ever touched few of those. The stash has been well brought into control now and it is indeed a relief. I have kept all the 3 naked palettes, 2 lorac palettes, naked basics and MAC custom palette for me (even that is too much makeup) and now added Amrezy to the mix! I am still destashng but I feel pretty good abut what I have retained and what I have given away!


I'm using all my lippies and blushes and have destashed a lot over the last year or so. I just need to get the shadow/ pigment bit more whittled down and I'll be good. Every time I attempt going through them to weed things out I feel over whelmed and give up. Hundreds of individual little pots just stare up at me and I start feeling all crazy because I don't even know where to begin. Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

mel33t said:


> :frenz:   No don't go! We   you!


I'm going nowhere! Y'all are stuck with me forever!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :lol:


The sale lady put a palette on hold after I called lol I didn't ask her too


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm going nowhere! Y'all are stuck with me forever!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> The sale lady put a palette on hold after I called lol I didn't ask her too


  That Palette is Awesome. I am loving not just he shades but the color payoff too!


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh car issues are the worst! I'm sorry you had that trouble with your insurance company.


  They were such jerks about it. They were like "Nope, your coverage lapsed. Too bad, so sad." 

  Oh well. I hated that car anyway. I got it in my divorce settlement. My ex husband decided he wanted both our cars so his then-fiancee (now his wife) gave me her car. I didn't even know you could legally do it that way, but that's how it happened. It was a Kia and it was just old enough to require a lot of maintenance.  I can't say I'm going to miss it much. But it was a car and it was completely paid off. I am not going to be thrilled to have car payments again. That's why I'm holding out until I finish school.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm going nowhere! Y'all are stuck with me forever!


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> The sale lady put a palette on hold after I called lol I didn't ask her too


  Which palette?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> That Palette is Awesome. I am loving not just he shades but the color payoff too!


The shades have sold me. I love mardi gras lol that's what it looks like


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Which palette?


Amrezy palette from idk anawhoever she is that has the brow stuff out lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> They were such jerks about it. They were like "Nope, your coverage lapsed. Too bad, so sad."   Oh well. I hated that car anyway. I got it in my divorce settlement. My ex husband decided he wanted both our cars so his then-fiancee (now his wife) gave me her car. I didn't even know you could legally do it that way, but that's how it happened. It was a Kia and it was just old enough to require a lot of maintenance.  I can't say I'm going to miss it much. But it was a car and it was completely paid off. I am not going to be thrilled to have car payments again. That's why I'm holding out until I finish school.


I didn't know you could do that either. I pay mine off beginning of next year and I can't wait. I had just paid my last car off when some ass clown crashed into me on the highway totalling it and so then I had to start over.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Amrezy palette from idk anawhoever she is that has the brow stuff out lol








 Anastasia Beverly Hills Amrezy palette


----------



## mel33t (Jul 11, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> They were such jerks about it. They were like "Nope, your coverage lapsed. Too bad, so sad."
> 
> Oh well. I hated that car anyway. I got it in my divorce settlement. My ex husband decided he wanted both our cars so his then-fiancee (now his wife) gave me her car. I didn't even know you could legally do it that way, but that's how it happened. It was a Kia and it was just old enough to require a lot of maintenance.  I can't say I'm going to miss it much. But it was a car and it was completely paid off. I am not going to be thrilled to have car payments again. That's why I'm holding out until I finish school.








  You deserved a treat today after all that jerkiness!


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Amrezy palette from idk anawhoever she is that has the brow stuff out lol


  Anastasia of Beverly Hills. I just bought her brow pencil the other day at Sephora.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :lol:  Anastasia Beverly Hills Amrezy palette


:fluffy:


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 11, 2014)

mel33t said:


> You deserved a treat today after all that jerkiness!


  That's what I said. 

  I'm spending some money on school (I have an application fee to pay for, and I have to pay for the part of tuition that wasn't covered by loans/grants), some on bills (FUN!) and then some money for makeup. I should have some money leftover too.

  I start school to be an esthetician on July 21! I'm so excited. I was in school to be a cosmetologist but I hated doing hair, so I switched to a different program.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>








 You can always find similar shades in the stash, I wont call the shades unique. I just like the shades together in the palette and the quality of the shadows are good too!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :fluffy:





pandorablack said:


> Anastasia of Beverly Hills. I just bought her brow pencil the other day at Sephora.





Vineetha said:


> :lol:  Anastasia Beverly Hills Amrezy palette


Yea that one lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :aok:  You can always find similar shades in the stash, I wont call the shades unique. I just like the shades together in the palette and the quality of the shadows are good too!


It's very pretty, I see why you bought it!


----------



## mel33t (Jul 11, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> That's what I said.
> 
> I'm spending some money on school (I have an application fee to pay for, and I have to pay for the part of tuition that wasn't covered by loans/grants), some on bills (FUN!) and then some money for makeup. I should have some money leftover too.
> 
> I start school to be an esthetician on July 21! I'm so excited. I was in school to be a cosmetologist but I hated doing hair, so I switched to a different program.


  Congrats!!! That's so awesome that you're following what you like to do and doing what you want. My thing is if all of my bills are paid and I can put at least 10% of my paycheck away for savings. The rest is free to spend on blushes  other things.


----------



## ginski (Jul 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Oh no! Guess who just walked into ulta


take cover!


----------



## mel33t (Jul 11, 2014)

@Dolly Snow do you like the Lime Crime lipsticks? I've had two of them on my radar for quite some time but I keep hearing back and forth reviews. Specifically that they're drying. 

  The velvetines look soo pretty!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 11, 2014)

ginski said:


> take cover!


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 11, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Congrats!!! That's so awesome that you're following what you like to do and doing what you want. My thing is if all of my bills are paid and I can put at least 10% of my paycheck away for savings. The rest is free to spend on blushes  other things.


  Yeah I do the same thing. On an average month, I usually budget $50 to spend on makeup. Every now and then I'll go over that amount but most of the time I'm good and stick to it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

mel33t said:


> @Dolly Snow  do you like the Lime Crime lipsticks? I've had two of them on my radar for quite some time but I keep hearing back and forth reviews. Specifically that they're drying.   The velvetines look soo pretty!!


I love the LC lipsticks. Very opaque too which is wonderful. I would describe them as a Amplified formula without being too creamy or wet feeling. Not drying to me.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

Swatches from my sister who has a sweet tan atm These are pigmented


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> ompom:


I bought it :yahoo: But I swatched them on her arm :lol:


----------



## mel33t (Jul 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> But I swatched them on her arm


  For the price tag, I would say the palette is a pretty good deal. The shadows are nicely pigmented!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> For the price tag, I would say the palette is a pretty good deal. The shadows are nicely pigmented! :yahoo:


The price tag sold me aswell. It was such a good deal!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 11, 2014)

That palette looks great, Dolly


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 11, 2014)

I agree, that palette looks great.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> That palette looks great, Dolly





pandorablack said:


> I agree, that palette looks great.


It is a great palette. Totally worth breaking no buy july lol


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It is a great palette. Totally worth breaking no buy july lol


  What is this no buy July you speak of?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> What is this no buy July you speak of?


lmao something I thought I could do


----------



## Melrose (Jul 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love the LC lipsticks. Very opaque too which is wonderful. I would describe them as a Amplified formula without being too creamy or wet feeling. Not drying to me.


 I'm really interested in coquette but I'm wondering if I own anything similar already. Do you happen to own that one?


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 11, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> What is this no buy July you speak of?


Sorry I have been MIA lately, just a lot going on and all kinds of stress. Anyhoo, what has happened to this thread? Are we buying now? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Saw that the pro-lipsticks are now available---am drooling over full fuchsia! Shoot!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I'm really interested in coquette but I'm wondering if I own anything similar already. Do you happen to own that one?


I don't own that one. But I want it too.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 11, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Sorry I have been MIA lately, just a lot going on and all kinds of stress. Anyhoo, what has happened to this thread? Are we buying now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 The pro lipsticks and Anastasia Amrezy palette helped!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 11, 2014)

@NaomiH  here is that collection that piqued your interest. Still a skip for me. Loved the theme but ...nt really feeling it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/cosmetics/urban-decay-pulp-fiction-collection/


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Sorry I have been MIA lately, just a lot going on and all kinds of stress. Anyhoo, what has happened to this thread? Are we buying now?    Saw that the pro-lipsticks are now available---am drooling over full fuchsia! Shoot!


Pretty much today was buy it all friday lol


----------



## Melrose (Jul 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I don't own that one. But I want it too.


 I'm thisclose to ordering it but I keep going back and forth. I'm wondering if it looks like fleshpot, peach stock, myth, strip poker, or the other 1,000 lipsticks I own :haha;


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I'm thisclose to ordering it but I keep going back and forth. I'm wondering if it looks like fleshpot, peach stock, myth, strip poker, or the other 1,000 lipsticks I own :haha;


I think you are pretty safe on it being identical to othera. The finish is what makes the LC lipsticks different from other brands lol


----------



## Melrose (Jul 11, 2014)

Yup, once again I feel myself sliding off the no buy wagon. Just when I thought I could be good.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 11, 2014)

since I finally got my glam I need to stick to this no buy too Seriously!!. I just added all my damage I did last month .. Yikes


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Yup, once again I feel myself sliding off the no buy wagon. Just when I thought I could be good.


You are good! Girl sliding off the wagon once isn't too bad. Look how long you went without buying


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 11, 2014)

ginski said:


> dolly, it's like you have everyone lined up on the no-buy-cliff and are gently pushing them off one by one as they scream "thank you ma'am, may I please have another!"


 Yup!! And she is so damn good at it too :haha:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I failed today. I bought something other than setting powder today. *leaves thread ashamed*


 Yay!! Your fixed now :haha:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Well I aswell bought something today.....ooops


 :haha:  about time I was waiting for you


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Yup!! And she is so damn good at it too :haha:


:evil:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> :haha:  about time I was waiting for you


I bought two things lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> *lowbuy goes out the window as I stares down the path of what could have been* :sigh:    So Prep+ prime trip turned out as expected  I mean unexpected Fusion Pink, Flat out Fabulous and Show Orchid from MAC Lush Fresh Face masks Amrezyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy (I LOVE IT) and few Ardell lashes from Ulta. (FYI:ULta has it out already)


 :sigh: what are we going to do with you lmao!! :haha:


----------



## Melrose (Jul 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You are good! Girl sliding off the wagon once isn't too bad. Look how long you went without buying


 Well, if I did fall off the wagon it wouldn't be my first time. Just my first time this week. Technically I fell off the wagon sometime around July 4th, lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 11, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> :sign: what are we going to do with you lmao!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 11, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Yup!! And she is so damn good at it too


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Well, if I did fall off the wagon it wouldn't be my first time. Just my first time this week. Technically I fell off the wagon sometime around July 4th, lol


:lmao: this week. Oh melrose just burn the wagon down lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 11, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Well, if I did fall off the wagon it wouldn't be my first time. Just my first time this week. Technically I fell off the wagon sometime around July 4th, lol









Same train.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 11, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I understand.   That check I got? Was from selling my car for scrap. I got into a car accident and my insurance company refused to pay because I was like a few days late paying my insurance. So the only thing I could do was sell my car for scrap. It's not the end of the world, I can share my fiancee's car for now. Once I finish school and am working I'll buy a new car. It's just a bummer, that's all. I'm saving some of the money I got for a down payment on a new car.   But also, I'm buying makeup. Because I could really use something to cheer me up!


 Sorry about your accident make up always makes me feel better too.


----------



## Melrose (Jul 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :lmao: this week. Oh melrose just burn the wagon down lol


 Lmao! True Dolly, so very true! Laughing so hard I woke up the hubby.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I bought two things lol


 So I see :haha:    





Melrose said:


> Well, if I did fall off the wagon it wouldn't be my first time. Just my first time this week. Technically I fell off the wagon sometime around July 4th, lol


 Girl!! We all fell off the wagon it crashed and burned :haha:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :lmao: this week. Oh melrose just burn the wagon down lol





Vineetha said:


> Same train. :sweat:


 :haha: No kidding!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Lmao! True Dolly, so very true! Laughing so hard I woke up the hubby.


Lmao the wagon has been set ablaze!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> So I see :haha:   Girl!! We all fell off the wagon it crashed and burned :haha:


Lol the wagon is dead! We kept throwing lighter fluid on it and torches :lol:


----------



## Melrose (Jul 11, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> So I see :haha:   Girl!! We all fell off the wagon it crashed and burned :haha:


 Lol, I just need to come to terms with my makeup addiction and continue on with my life...buying more makeup. :haha: Seriously, the last time I went to mac I told the SA "No, I don't need a bag. Just put it in my purse". That's how I hide the evidence. I just need to face the facts..my name is Melissa Rose and I'm a makeup addict


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Lol, I just need to come to terms with my makeup addiction and continue on with my life...buying more makeup. :haha: Seriously, the last time I went to mac I told the SA "No, I don't need a bag. Just put it in my purse". That's how I hide the evidence. I just need to face the facts..my name is Melissa Rose and I'm a makeup addict


Hello Melissa rose ....I'm dolly and I'll be your enabler this fine night lol....so did you buy some LC yet :evil:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol the wagon is dead! We kept throwing lighter fluid on it and torches :lol:


 :haha: Burn Baby Burn !! Lol  





Melrose said:


> Lol, I just need to come to terms with my makeup addiction and continue on with my life...buying more makeup. :haha: Seriously, the last time I went to mac I told the SA "No, I don't need a bag. Just put it in my purse". That's how I hide the evidence. I just need to face the facts..my name is Melissa Rose and I'm a makeup addict


 I think we are all coming to terms we share the same addiction. lmao!! You cracked me up about the bag thing my addiction is so bad I get my stuff shipped to my job to hide my evidence


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hello Melissa rose ....I'm dolly and I'll be your enabler this fine night lol....so did you buy some LC yet :evil:


 lmao!! what is this LC you are talking about?? I need to hear more :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> lmao!! what is this LC you are talking about?? I need to hear more :haha:


Lime crime lol you need it too. Do you have the velvetines?


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hello Melissa rose ....I'm dolly and I'll be your enabler this fine night lol....so did you buy some LC yet


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 11, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> lmao!! what is this LC you are talking about?? I need to hear more


  Ask no more


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lime crime lol you need it too. Do you have the velvetines?


 lmao!! I don't have any Lime crime I've yet to jump on that wagon


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 11, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> lmao!! I don't have any Lime crime I've yet to jump on that wagon


  Me too! I am not listening to anything that starts with lime or ends with crime...


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Ask no more :lmao:


 :lmao: See how she lures me in


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> lmao!! I don't have any Lime crime I've yet to jump on that wagon


You need red velvet and wicked velvetines just saying lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You need red velvet and wicked velvetines just saying lol


  oh no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


@rocksteadybaby  Warning: DO NOT GOOGLE those words"


----------



## Melrose (Jul 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hello Melissa rose ....I'm dolly and I'll be your enabler this fine night lol....so did you buy some LC yet :evil:


 Not yet but I'm getting ready to make my move pretty soon. Just gotta make sure the hubs is completely asleep. I don't want to risk hearing "Are you ordering more makeup again?"


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> oh no :hot:  @rocksteadybaby   Warning: DO NOT GOOGLE those words"


Google it now :whip:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Not yet but I'm getting ready to make my move pretty soon. Just gotta make sure the hubs is completely asleep. I don't want to risk hearing "Are you ordering more makeup again?"


Lmao why is no one ever asleep when we want to buy more make up lol


----------



## Melrose (Jul 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :lol:





Dolly Snow said:


> Lime crime lol you need it too. Do you have the velvetines?


 :haha:  Dolly, you're the best enabler!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

Melrose said:


> :haha:  Dolly, you're the best enabler!


It's what I do best :lol: well I also do  best too lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It's what I do best
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :wink:


:lol:


----------



## Melrose (Jul 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It's what I do best :lol: well I also do  best too lol


 :lmao:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You need red velvet and wicked velvetines just saying lol


  :eyelove: A liquid that turns to Matte .. Dammit Dolly !! Lmao  





Vineetha said:


> oh no :hot:  @rocksteadybaby   Warning: DO NOT GOOGLE those words"


 Too late!! I couldn't resist :lmao:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Too late!! I couldn't resist


  Lol and they are full coverage too, Opaque! 
  Need I say more lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol and they are full coverage too, Opaque!  Need I say more lol


 Girl!! your ass needs to work at a Make up counter imagine all the $$ you can make :lmao:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 12, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Girl!! your ass needs to work at a Make up counter imagine all the $$ you can make :lmao:


I probably should lol that is a good idea! So did you buy it yet? Lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I probably should lol that is a good idea! So did you buy it yet? Lol


 No!! Not yet :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 12, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> No!! Not yet :haha:


Lol you should soon :whip:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol you should soon :whip:


 Lol!! I'm very tempted you can only get LC online?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 12, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Lol!! I'm very tempted you can only get LC online?


You can buy it at Naimies, urban outfitters anywhere and pin up clothing boutique in la


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You can buy it at Naimies, urban outfitters anywhere and pin up clothing boutique in la


 Good to know I will pay those stores a visit to see this LC in person lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 12, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Good to know I will pay those stores a visit to see this LC in person lol


Lol you should. I was thinking of going to the boutique in person too.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol you should. I was thinking of going to the boutique in person too.


 The Pin up boutique has the cutest clothes that will be dangerous for me lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 12, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> The Pin up boutique has the cutest clothes that will be dangerous for me lol


Lol oh i know :evil:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol oh i know :evil:


 lmao!! Are you trying to enable clothes too now :haha: Bad Dolly!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 12, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> lmao!! Are you trying to enable clothes too now :haha: Bad Dolly!!


Well yes..but in my defense those clothes will look stunning on you  just saying :evil:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 12, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Sorry I have been MIA lately, just a lot going on and all kinds of stress. Anyhoo, what has happened to this thread? Are we buying now?    Saw that the pro-lipsticks are now available---am drooling over full fuchsia! Shoot!


Yeah those damn PRO lipsticks. Curiosity got the best of me yesterday and I bought Full Fuchsia after swatching it at Nordstrom. I feel kinda bad about it so I'm going to ignore it until August.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 12, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> @NaomiH   here is that collection that piqued your interest. Still a skip for me. Loved the theme but ...nt really feeling it! :sigh:   http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/cosmetics/urban-decay-pulp-fiction-collection/


Lippy = mine


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 12, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> lmao!! I don't have any Lime crime I've yet to jump on that wagon


I've put off buying for years from them. They have one lipstick I like (poisonberry) and I'm slightly interested in one, maybe two of the velvetines but just can't ever bring myself to purchase.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've put off buying for years from them. They have one lipstick I like (poisonberry) and I'm slightly interested in one, maybe two of the velvetines but just can't ever bring myself to purchase.


  Never tried LC myself! I kind of have a feeling they are going to be drying on me. So never really tempted me.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Lippy = mine


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 12, 2014)

I bought Pure Heroine. That's two lippies I shouldn't have purchased!


----------



## Melrose (Jul 12, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I bought Pure Heroine. That's two lippies I shouldn't have purchased!


 Welcome to the club! We all have made a couple one too many purchases we shouldn't have :haha:


----------



## Melrose (Jul 12, 2014)

The seed has been planted! Thank you @DollySnow. I will be purchasing my first LC lipstick as soon as payday comes around!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 12, 2014)

Melrose said:


> The seed has been planted! Thank you @DollySnow. I will be purchasing my first LC lipstick as soon as payday comes around!


:evil: excellent


----------



## Melrose (Jul 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :evil: excellent


 Oh there you are my enabling queen! You had me laughing all night :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 12, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Oh there you are my enabling queen! You had me laughing all night :haha:


:lol: I try to bring laughter to all my subjects :lmao: as I shove them off the cliff into enabler-ville!


----------



## Melrose (Jul 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :lol: I try to bring laughter to all my subjects :lmao: as I shove them off the cliff into enabler-ville!


 All hail the queen! I seriously agree with the comment someone made about you selling make up and making a ton of $$$! You could convince the Amish to buy drag makeup. You're that good! :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 12, 2014)

Melrose said:


> All hail the queen! I seriously agree with the comment someone made about you selling make up and making a ton of $$$! You could convince the Amish to buy drag makeup. You're that good! :haha:


 perhaps I should go back into retail lol


----------



## ginski (Jul 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :lol: I try to bring laughter to all my subjects :lmao: as I shove them off the cliff into enabler-ville!


I like cliff diving!


----------



## ginski (Jul 12, 2014)

Melrose said:


> All hail the queen! I seriously agree with the comment someone made about you selling make up and making a ton of $$$! You could convince the Amish to buy drag makeup. You're that good! :haha:


But, could Dolly get a fully decked out drag queen to buy neutral makeup to cover themselves without prior removal? Challenge gauntlet thrown!   :evil: I fully believe she can!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 12, 2014)

ginski said:


> I fully believe she can!


  Idk if I am that good lol


----------



## ginski (Jul 12, 2014)

http://gifsoup.com Wheeeeee!


----------



## Melrose (Jul 12, 2014)

ginski said:


> But, could Dolly get a fully decked out drag queen to buy neutral makeup to cover themselves without prior removal? Challenge gauntlet thrown!   :evil: I fully believe she can!


 I think she could. Her powers of persuasion are that strong!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 12, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I think she could. Her powers of persuasion are that strong!


  You ladies are awfully nice. I used to work in retail, selling shiz to people...you know stuff they didn't need. I had the highest sales lol


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah those damn PRO lipsticks. Curiosity got the best of me yesterday and I bought Full Fuchsia after swatching it at Nordstrom. I feel kinda bad about it so I'm going to ignore it until August.


Yep, that's the one I may have to jump off the wagon for 

  Do you love it? Should I get it? You know how I love my fuchsia!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 12, 2014)

I DO love it! It's pretty gorgeous!I posted a pic of me wearing it today in the Name That Lippy thread and there's also one in the Theme Makeup with a purpose thread. 


lipstickaddict said:


> Yep, that's the one I may have to jump off the wagon for   Do you love it? Should I get it? You know how I love my fuchsia! :happydance:


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 12, 2014)

@rocksteadybaby: Who's looking forward to getting Glam?
  I know I am


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 12, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> @rocksteadybaby : Who's looking forward to getting Glam? I know I am :yahoo:


Glam


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Glam


I hope it is just as gorgeous as you described it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Can't wait for it to arrive


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 12, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I hope it is just as gorgeous as you described it   Can't wait for it to arrive


It's one of my favorite lippies so I really hope everyone loves it like I do!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 12, 2014)

Dolly,  *location " enabler-ville *" LOL


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 12, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Sorry I have been MIA lately, just a lot going on and all kinds of stress. Anyhoo, what has happened to this thread? Are we buying now?    Saw that the pro-lipsticks are now available---am drooling over full fuchsia! Shoot!


  LOL, almost everyone has fallen off the wagon. I haven't yet, but it is probably only a matter of time. Full Fuchsia looks beautiful in the pic Naomi posted in the name that lippie thread!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I DO love it! It's pretty gorgeous!I posted a pic of me wearing it today in the Name That Lippy thread and there's also one in the Theme Makeup with a purpose thread.


  Lol I was just telling her that. It looks beautiful


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 12, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Lol I was just telling her that. It looks beautiful


I went in to just eyeball them yesterday and fell in love with it and just had to have it then and there. I think it would look really pretty on you Mandy.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've put off buying for years from them. They have one lipstick I like (poisonberry) and I'm slightly interested in one, maybe two of the velvetines but just can't ever bring myself to purchase.


  Yea I never had interest to purchase them either. Until [@]Dolly Snow[/@] planted the damn seed for velvetines in my head :haha:  





Vineetha said:


> Never tried LC myself! I kind of have a feeling they are going to be drying on me. So never really tempted me. :nods:


 Just wait!! You will get tempted soon :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 12, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Yea I never had interest to purchase them either. Until [@]Dolly Snow[/@] planted the damn seed for velvetines in my head :haha:  Just wait!! You will get tempted soon :haha:


I might finally try them if they have a black Friday sale this year. I'm in no hurry. Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 12, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Dolly,  *location " enabler-ville *" LOL


  Waited for someone to notice lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 12, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Just wait!! You will get tempted soon


  Planting seeds erryday lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 12, 2014)

Melrose said:


> All hail the queen! I seriously agree with the comment someone made about you selling make up and making a ton of $$$! You could convince the Amish to buy drag makeup. You're that good! :haha:


 :lmao:  cracking up about the Amish comment


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 12, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> @rocksteadybaby : Who's looking forward to getting Glam? I know I am :yahoo:


 This girl right here ompom:  





NaomiH said:


> Glam


 I love it on you 


Periodinan said:


> I hope it is just as gorgeous as you described it   Can't wait for it to arrive


  I better love it to death!! Or I'm coming back with my poking stick to all those enablers :haha:


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Glam


All this talk about Glam all month and I'm thinking that I need a backup now. LOL. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Too funny.


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 12, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> All this talk about Glam all month and I'm thinking that I need a backup now. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 12, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> LOL, almost everyone has fallen off the wagon. I haven't yet, but it is probably only a matter of time. Full Fuchsia looks beautiful in the pic Naomi posted in the name that lippie thread!


 oh come on Mandy fall of the wagon already :haha:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 12, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> All this talk about Glam all month and I'm thinking that I need a backup now. LOL. :haha: Too funny.


 :haha: Do it!! Do it!! Your in enabler-ville now .. Welcome!!    





Periodinan said:


> oke:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 12, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> oh come on Mandy fall of the wagon already


  Hey you leave mandy alone lol 


  MANDY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







buy something lol


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Waited for someone to notice lol








I did !


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 12, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> I did !


  Did you also notice what my signature says too lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 12, 2014)

Don't listen to them Mandy! Stay strong!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Don't listen to them Mandy! Stay strong!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hey you leave mandy alone lol    MANDY oke: oke: buy something lol


 :lmao: Oh sorry was I stealing your enable crown :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 12, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Oh sorry was I stealing your enable crown


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


 :haha:


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Did you also notice what my signature says too lol








 Yes " Extraordinaire " !


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 12, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Yes " Extraordinaire " !


  Lol I try


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Did you also notice what my signature says too lol


 I'm cracking up on your location :lmao: I just noticed it


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 12, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm cracking up on your location
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It has where I lived since I joined this site lol


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 12, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm cracking up on your location
> 
> 
> 
> ...








haven't noticed it until now.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 12, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> LOL, almost everyone has fallen off the wagon. I haven't yet, but it is probably only a matter of time. Full Fuchsia looks beautiful in the pic Naomi posted in the name that lippie thread!


LOL Mandy, yes I think we have Fallen off the wagon, I was about to order Glam and some other lippies from MAC but I decided to wait a bit ( the 14th July = the 4th of July for you in the US ), so yes let's stay strong until..... the 15 th !


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 12, 2014)

My birthday is in 2 days... I'm feeling weak...


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 12, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> My birthday is in 2 days... I'm feeling weak...


 We all are... :hug: I'd say you're able to stay strong as long as you really want it


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 12, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> My birthday is in 2 days... I'm feeling weak...








Then it's ok .


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 12, 2014)

Did I mention my bestie just gave me a MAC gift card? Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 12, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> My birthday is in 2 days... I'm feeling weak...


  It would be cruel of you to not splurge on your birthday


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 12, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Did I mention my bestie just gave me a MAC gift card? Lol


  so tech it wouldn't be your money lol


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> so tech it wouldn't be your money lol


 Same thought  I'd go and buy some sugar


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It would be cruel of you to not splurge on your birthday









Enabler-ville in action..
  But yes agreed !


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 12, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> :haha: Enabler-ville in action.. But yes agreed !


:lol:


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 12, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Did I mention my bestie just gave me a MAC gift card? Lol


 It doesn't count if it's a gift! As Tom Haverford would say, treat yo self!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jul 12, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> LOL, almost everyone has fallen off the wagon. I haven't yet, but it is probably only a matter of time. Full Fuchsia looks beautiful in the pic Naomi posted in the name that lippie thread!


  I haven't yet either but I've only been peeking in here when I feel particularly strong in my resolve.. and if I feel the urge to buy something I don't post what it is so I can avoid the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Lol been enjoying reading though.. you are all hilarious!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Full Fuschia! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That would complete my Pro lipstick lineup. Though I am on two minds about Violetta too. I dont want it to look same as heroine.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 12, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> LOL, almost everyone has fallen off the wagon. I haven't yet, but it is probably only a matter of time. Full Fuchsia looks beautiful in the pic Naomi posted in the name that lippie thread!








 C'mon just jump off already. Birthday without makeup splurge


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 12, 2014)

I seriously want all the Pro colors. I need a makeup buddy to tell me what would look good though! I'm not good with knowing that with bold colors. I'll take volunteers (aka enablers)!  :bouquet::bouquet::bouquet:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 12, 2014)

I need to stop looking at palettes lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I need to stop looking at palettes lol








Keep looking


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 12, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Keep looking


  I've already seen three more I want lol
  And then I want those Guerlain Meteorites! 
  I had a sample sent to me by the most wonderful @MACina and fell in love!


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I've already seen three more I want lol
> And then I want those Guerlain Meteorites!
> I had a sample sent to me by the most wonderful @MACina and fell in love!


  Oooo, which ones?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 12, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Oooo, which ones?


  Well I want the new Tarte Rainforest After Dark palette.
  Stila In the know Palette, which is full matte shadows um yes please.
  Stila in the moment, because I love Purple.

  And pretty much I want the whole Tarte Fall Collection! I mean have you seen the eye curler? CUTE!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I've already seen three more I want lol
> And then I want those Guerlain Meteorites!
> I had a sample sent to me by the most wonderful @MACina and fell in love!








Oooh  love meteorites. I already had one in old packaging and when they repackaged and launched again, I got one more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not to mention the LE ones! Its a slippery slope


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Well I want the new Tarte Rainforest After Dark palette.
> Stila In the know Palette, which is full matte shadows um yes please.
> Stila in the moment, because I love Purple.
> 
> And pretty much I want the whole Tarte Fall Collection! I mean have you seen the eye curler? CUTE!


  I'm about to tell you a secret.

  I don't have a lash curler!  I lost my Shu Uemura one about a year about and haven't bought one since.  I know, for shame.  I just don't want to pay for another Shu and don't know what could be comparable.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 12, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm about to tell you a secret.
> 
> I don't have a lash curler!  I lost my Shu Uemura one about a year about and haven't bought one since.  I know, for shame.  I just don't want to pay for another Shu and don't know what could be comparable.


  Oh girl, I am the same. You have no idea how many Lash Curlers I have bought and lost...or just never picked up again.
  Idk why I keep buying them. 

  I never even use them for my lashes, and my sister was born with naturally long lashes, so she rarely uses them too. But she does more than I do.

  Is the Shu one nice? I just haven't found the right one for me, that I really like.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Oh girl, I am the same. You have no idea how many Lash Curlers I have bought and lost...or just never picked up again.
> Idk why I keep buying them.
> 
> I never even use them for my lashes, and my sister was born with naturally long lashes, so she rarely uses them too. But she does more than I do.
> ...


  I *love love love* the Shu one.  I really should just repurchase it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 12, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oooh  love meteorites. I already had one in old packaging and when they repackaged and launched again, I got one more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  The glow they add is stunning. I never felt a product so smooth before. Meteorites are just lush! 
  Lol @Vineetha you are on a slippery slope my dear.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 12, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I *love love love* the Shu one.  I really should just repurchase it.


  If you really loved it then you should imo.
  Because at the end of the day, the product was wonderful for you.


----------



## Melrose (Jul 12, 2014)

Oh no, sounds like I have to look into those meteorites now. Damn this thread!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 12, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Oh no, sounds like I have to look into those meteorites now. Damn this thread!


  They are expensive! 
  But I can't rave about a product more.
  They look so shimmery and glitter bomb in the container. But once on the skin the glitter and shimmer disappear and make the skin so flawless.
  You do not see any shimmer or glitter just gorgeous smooth perfect skin.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 12, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Oh no, sounds like I have to look into those meteorites now. Damn this thread!


  Me too.  I've looked at them before, but the price always put me off.  If they're that good though...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 12, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Me too.  I've looked at them before, but the price always put me off.  If they're that good though...


  I am wearing them as highlight on my cheek in both my smiling pics I posted on this thread lol


----------



## Melrose (Jul 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> They are expensive!  But I can't rave about a product more. They look so shimmery and glitter bomb in the container. But once on the skin the glitter and shimmer disappear and make the skin so flawless. You do not see any shimmer or glitter just gorgeous smooth perfect skin.


 Ok my queen, you had me at "skin so flawless". Damn, I have no will power!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Oh girl, I am the same. You have no idea how many Lash Curlers I have bought and lost...or just never picked up again.
> Idk why I keep buying them.
> 
> I never even use them for my lashes, and my sister was born with naturally long lashes, so she rarely uses them too. But she does more than I do.
> ...


  Shu is the BESHTTTT. Its been a while I have tried any other. But for me Lash curler = Shu uemera


----------



## Melrose (Jul 12, 2014)

I have the hourglass ambient light palette. I love the finish it gives. Have any of you tried it?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 12, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Ok my queen, you had me at "skin so flawless". Damn, I have no will power!


  I was so surprised, at how it looked.
  You can add them all over the face as far as I know.
  But I used it as highlight and all over the cheek. Just gorgeous!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 12, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I have the hourglass ambient light palette. I love the finish it gives. Have any of you tried it?


  I have not but I want too.
  I hear very good things about them.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> They are expensive!
> But I can't rave about a product more.
> They look so shimmery and glitter bomb in the container. But once on the skin the glitter and shimmer disappear and make the skin so flawless.
> You do not see any shimmer or glitter just gorgeous smooth perfect skin.


  I like the packaging too, so I grab the LE ones too! I am probably never gonna finish any of these. But the pretty pretty pearls...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And about the slope, the slippery one, Its about time I learn to navigate


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 12, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm about to tell you a secret.  I don't have a lash curler!  I lost my Shu Uemura one about a year about and haven't bought one since.  I know, for shame.  I just don't want to pay for another Shu and don't know what could be comparable.


  You should buy what you know you love! You will likely be disappointed by anything else. With that being said, I do love my Kevyn Aucoin curler.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 12, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I have the hourglass ambient light palette. I love the finish it gives. Have any of you tried it?


  Yesh! Love Ambient Lighting powders. Meteorites are comparable if you ask me. I love both same to same.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 12, 2014)

I might save my MAC gift card for one of the fall collections. Let's see how long I can hold out!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 12, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I like the packaging too, so I grab the LE ones too! I am probably never gonna finish any of these. But the pretty pretty pearls...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  The packaging is gorgeous! And after you can use the container for other pretty things. 

  lol Navigate your way to the makeup counter


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 12, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I might save my MAC gift card for one of the fall collections. Let's see how long I can hold out!


  Mandy, you're admirable


----------



## Melrose (Jul 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I have not but I want too. I hear very good things about them.


 They are beautiful. They really do soften and and add a subtle glow. I like to think they take a couple years off my age :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 12, 2014)

Melrose said:


> They are beautiful. They really do soften and and add a subtle glow. I like to think they take a couple years off my age


  I need to try them asap.
  Have you tried the blushes?


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 12, 2014)

Melrose said:


> They are beautiful. They really do soften and and add a subtle glow. I like to think they take a couple years off my age


  Do you have a favorite?  I'm thinking I'd just buy Dim Light.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I need to try them asap.
> Have you tried the blushes?


  Honestly, though the formula is comparable to the  Ambient lighting powders, I really dont dig the shade range. Almost every shade looks similar once on atleast on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But they are pretty! 1 or 2 shades should cover the range for you!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 12, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Do you have a favorite?  I'm thinking I'd just buy Dim Light.


  Thats my fav of the lot! And it works across skin tones too IMO...


----------



## Melrose (Jul 12, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Mandy, you're admirable


 She sure is! I don't know how she does it. My no buy so far: Nars ita brush Mac 138 brush Mac brave lipstick Mac violetta lipstick Mac absolutely it lipliner Mac nightmoth lipliner Nars dual intensity eyeshadow in callisto Makeup geek peach smoothie and creme brûlée eyeshadows I guess everyone was right and I have a problem. Time to face the facts.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 12, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Honestly, though the formula is comparable to the  Ambient lighting powders, I really dont dig the shade range. Almost every shade looks similar once on atleast on me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I've been looking at them for a while now, so I've been searching and looking up.
  Idk if I should jump right into the blushes or try out the Original Lighting powders first.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 12, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I guess everyone was right and I have a problem. Time to face the facts.








I dont think I should start listing! That would mean I am admitting to having a problem. I am not THERE yet! (Stage: Denial)


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 12, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I dont think I should start listing! That would mean I am admitting to having a problem. I am not THERE yet! (Stage: Denial)


  LIST IT lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I've been looking at them for a while now, so I've been searching and looking up.
> Idk if I should jump right into the blushes or try out the Original Lighting powders first.


  Try Dim Light first, the standalone one and then get into bushes during Sephora F&F. That way blushes will make way more sense! Since you find the meteorites to be nice, I am sure you will appreciate Dim light too!


----------



## Melrose (Jul 12, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Do you have a favorite?  I'm thinking I'd just buy Dim Light.


 Dim light was my first purchase and still my favorite. I think it's the best of the ambient powders.


----------



## Melrose (Jul 12, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I dont think I should start listing! That would mean I am admitting to having a problem. I am not THERE yet! (Stage: Denial) :haha:


 Oh I'm waaaaaaay past the denial stage. I finally came to terms with my addiction last night thanks to Dolly!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 12, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Try Dim Light first, the standalone one and then get into bushes during Sephora F&F. That way blushes will make way more sense! Since you find the meteorites to be nice, I am sure you will appreciate Dim light too!


  That was the one I initially wanted.
  Well it is on my birthday list lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 12, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Oh I'm waaaaaaay past the denial stage. *I finally came to terms with my addiction last night thanks to Dolly!*


  It is better this way


----------



## Melrose (Jul 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I need to try them asap. Have you tried the blushes?


 I haven't tried the blushes...YET!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That was the one I initially wanted.
> Well it is on my birthday list lol


  Well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 says it all


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 12, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I guess everyone was right and I have a problem. Time to face the facts.


Wow but you bought some nice things (i love brave - it such a gorgeous MLBB lipstick) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  My no buy:

  Mac Exclusive Event lipstick
  Mac Glam lipstick 

  we all have the same problem in here, i guess


----------



## Melrose (Jul 12, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Wow but you bought some nice things (i love brave - it such a gorgeous MLBB lipstick) :yahoo:  My no buy:  Mac Exclusive Event lipstick Mac Glam lipstick   we all have the same problem in here, i guess  :lol:


 Thanks! And I actually forgot to mention the item that kicked off my falling off the wagon: nars train bleu.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 12, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lol it does speak in great volumes.


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 12, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Thanks! And I actually forgot to mention the item that kicked off my falling off the wagon: nars train bleu.


Understandable... looks like a really beautiful color!


----------



## Melrose (Jul 12, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Understandable... looks like a really beautiful color! :shock:


 Oh but it is! 'Insert evil laugh' IT IS!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 12, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Oh but it is! 'Insert evil laugh' IT IS!








Enabling in action.....LOVE IT


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 12, 2014)

1`


Dolly Snow said:


> Enabling in action.....LOVE IT


----------



## Melrose (Jul 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :drama: Enabling in action.....LOVE IT


 I've learned from the best...YOU!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 12, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Oh but it is! 'Insert evil laugh' IT IS!


  No, I can't and I won't buy another lipstick now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(this should mean something like "I am running away from you") The last one hasn't even arrived yet! I have to save up for the upcoming collections
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  (Just wanted to add that for me it is kinda hard to type right now bec my cat decided to sleep on my keyboard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Melrose (Jul 12, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> No, I can't and I won't buy another lipstick now. :yaay: (this should mean something like "I am running away from you") The last one hasn't even arrived yet! I have to save up for the upcoming collections  (Just wanted to add that for me it is kinda hard to type right now bec my cat decided to sleep on my keyboard :lol: )


 Lol, I totally understand. It's kinda hard for me to type as well because I've had 2 glasses of wine and I'm a cheap date. :haha:  Don't worry, I'm not an enabler. That's Dolly Snow's job, lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 12, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I've learned from the best...YOU!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 12, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Lol, I totally understand. It's kinda hard for me to type as well because I've had 2 glasses of wine and I'm a cheap date.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That really makes it kinda hard i guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Phew, lucky me you're not Dolly


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 12, 2014)

Dolly, do you mind if I message you for some enabling advice?


----------



## mel33t (Jul 12, 2014)

Lol looks like everyone jumped ship here!! :hah:


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 12, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> My birthday is in 2 days... I'm feeling weak...


Stay strong! You can do it! If anything, get yourself something on your birthday---you can definitely have a birthday pass!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 12, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Dolly, do you mind if I message you for some enabling advice?


  Oh go right ahead love


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 12, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> That really makes it kinda hard i guess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nars Train Bleu is gorgeous dark vampy color. 
  It is worth a splurge and well thought out buy lol


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Nars Train Bleu is gorgeous dark vampy color.
> It is worth a splurge and well thought out buy lol








 Stop it, Dolly! You're mean


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Nars Train Bleu is gorgeous dark vampy color.
> It is worth a splurge and well thought out buy lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 12, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> For real though, it is a statement vampy lippie.
> If you haven't got one for "Fall", you need it.


I'll think about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Reminds me a lot of MAC's Smoked Purple.
  So many beautiful lippies...


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 12, 2014)

Thank you all.. I'm trying to be good. If I decide I just have to have something, I'll let you all know first. Lol


----------



## Melrose (Jul 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :haha:   Nars Train Bleu is gorgeous dark vampy color.  It is worth a splurge and well thought out buy lol


 THIS is my she's my queen


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 12, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I'll think about it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  They are nothing alike.
  Smoked purple is purple.
  Nars TB is red purple lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 12, 2014)

Melrose said:


> THIS is my she's my queen


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 12, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Thank you all.. I'm trying to be good. If I decide I just have to have something, I'll let you all know first. Lol


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> They are nothing alike.
> Smoked purple is purple.
> Nars TB is red purple lol








 don't use my lipstick addiction against my wallet


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 12, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> don't use my lipstick addiction against my wallet


  If anything was going to be similar it would be TTT but without the patchy problem and the super dry texture.


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> If anything was going to be similar it would be TTT but without the patchy problem and the super dry texture.


  I am staying strong now!
  Nevertheless thanks for the info - maybe I'll change my mind during fall


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 12, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I am staying strong now!
> Nevertheless thanks for the info - maybe I'll change my mind during fall








I am sure I'll see you in the buy it all for fall thread


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am sure I'll see you in the buy it all for fall thread


  Already subscribed


----------



## mel33t (Jul 12, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Thank you all.. I'm trying to be good. If I decide I just have to have something, I'll let you all know first. Lol


  Yay!! Keep this boat afloat!   BTW Mandy I just watched a few of your videos on YouTube. You're so charming and friendly!! I loved your rose gold tutorial with the Lorac Pro 2.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 12, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Yay!! Keep this boat afloat!   BTW Mandy I just watched a few of your videos on YouTube. You're so charming and friendly!! I loved your rose gold tutorial with the Lorac Pro 2.


  Thank you so much! That's so sweet of you to say!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 12, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Already subscribed


lol  awesome


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 12, 2014)

I am loving the new shades of melted lipsticks from Too faced. wearing Fig today and that shade is


----------



## mel33t (Jul 12, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I am loving the new shades of melted lipsticks from Too faced. wearing Fig today and that shade is


  I thought about picking up Melted Candy when I was at Ulta. But I'm worried about it being too drying for my lips. Does it stay on long?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 12, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I am loving the new shades of melted lipsticks from Too faced. wearing Fig today and that shade is





mel33t said:


> I thought about picking up Melted Candy when I was at Ulta. But I'm worried about it being too drying for my lips. Does it stay on long?


I need to try them. Do they stay glossy...or dry matte. Idk too much info except the colors look fantastic lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 12, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I thought about picking up Melted Candy when I was at Ulta. But I'm worried about it being too drying for my lips. Does it stay on long?


  Those are one of the most long wearing lipsticks on me. These are neither drying nor very hydrating on me. With a touch of lip conditioner, its just perfect...lasts all day on me without drying. I love that it doesnt settle into the finelines and the color payoff s JUST BRILLIANT


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I need to try them. Do they stay glossy...or dry matte. Idk too much info except the colors look fantastic lol


  As soon as you apply it has a slight glossy finish and then in few hours it looses the glossy finish and settles down to a matte finish!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 12, 2014)

Oh and while raving, I should also warn that these dont just dry down completely, so the color transfers. (no kissing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 unless you want to transfer a longstaying lippie on to someone or something)


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 12, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> As soon as you apply it has a slight glossy finish and then in few hours it looses the glossy finish and settles down to a matte finish!


Sounds lovely


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 12, 2014)

lol


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 12, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> since I finally got my glam I need to stick to this no buy too Seriously!!. I just added all my damage I did last month .. Yikes


  I refuse to add up my damage this month. 

  I just ordered my final order from MAC I am on a strict no buy for the rest of July. Maybe into August too LOL!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 13, 2014)

Once again the Glam-topic: Now it is sold out on the website - I might have ordered the last one


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 13, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Once again the Glam-topic: Now it is sold out on the website - I might have ordered the last one :wink:


  I hope that anyone who wanted it was able to get it! Congrats on snagging it!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 13, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Once again the Glam-topic: Now it is sold out on the website - I might have ordered the last one


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 13, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I hope that anyone who wanted it was able to get it! Congrats on snagging it!


  It is still available in the US though, so if anyone of you who doesn't have it wants to get it or buy a BU that is still possible 
  Thanks, I hope it worked out since i have received an order-confirmation but i haven't received a delivery-confirmation yet.
  Tomorrow we'll see...


----------



## ginski (Jul 13, 2014)

OK guys I need your enabling powers over here! :cheer: Been looking for a good set of synthetic brushes to replace my collex,  because I tend to be sensitive to natural.  Looking at bdellium pink bambu.... anyone ever use their products?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 13, 2014)

ginski said:


> OK guys I need your enabling powers over here! :cheer: Been looking for a good set of synthetic brushes to replace my collex,  because I tend to be sensitive to natural.  Looking at bdellium pink bambu.... anyone ever use their products?


My sister, She likes the price and quality. It is pretty good. She has a ton of brushes frim different places. But they aren't her fav brushes. But they are good enough and worth it.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 13, 2014)

ginski said:


> OK guys I need your enabling powers over here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Um.... Synthetic brushes, not my area of expertise. I prefer natural but that set looks really pretty. The only synthetic ones I have are from IT cosmetics , the large heavenly luxe band one and I loooooveeee that one. With the smaller synthetic brushes, I have no clue though...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 13, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> It is still available in the US though, so if anyone of you who doesn't have it wants to get it or buy a BU that is still possible  Thanks, I hope it worked out since i have received an order-confirmation but i haven't received a delivery-confirmation yet. Tomorrow we'll see...


I haven't yet


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I haven't yet









Gal, You have had enough poking (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) for this lippie. JUST DO IT


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I haven't yet


 oke:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 13, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :lecture: Gal, You have had enough poking haha: ) for this lippie. JUST DO IT oke:





Periodinan said:


> oke:


Spent too much on my sister for her birthday no money for glam for me


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Spent too much on my sister for her birthday no money for glam for me


  Well I have a feeling US glam isnt going anywhere soon !


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 13, 2014)

Wanted to share this with you: My bf is so cute... I just got an anniversary gift: Since I haven't found a good way to store my lipsticks/lipstick boxes (i keep my lipsticks in the fridge now) yet he made a lipstick holder for me :yahoo:


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Spent too much on my sister for her birthday no money for glam for me


 Oh no, poor Dolly  However i am sure your sister will be happy about her presents


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 13, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I just got an anniversary gift: Since I haven't found a good way to store my lipsticks/lipstick boxes (i keep my lipsticks in the fridge now) yet he made a lipstick holder for me


  awww how sweet is he!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 13, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Well I have a feeling US glam isnt going anywhere soon !


  She better be happy lol.
  Her birthday is on Thursday and I found out, I can't go out...family issues..anyways but $200 worth of stuff should help ease the pain.


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> She better be happy lol. Her birthday is on Thursday and I found out, I can't go out...family issues..anyways but $200 worth of stuff should help ease the pain.


 Phew, that's a lot you must really like your sister :lol: I bet it will


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> She better be happy lol.
> Her birthday is on Thursday and I found out, I can't go out...family issues..anyways but *$200 worth of stuff should help ease the pain*.








She will be! Wishing her a great B'day ahead!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 13, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I just got an anniversary gift: Since I haven't found a good way to store my lipsticks/lipstick boxes (i keep my lipsticks in the fridge now) yet he made a lipstick holder for me


  Yay! Thats so sweet of him!!!!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> awww how sweet is he!


 Sooo sweet!   I can't wait to put my boxes in there :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 13, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> She will be! Wishing her a great B'day ahead!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh I surely do. She stopped partying and hanging out with friends, when our home situation needed an extra pair of hands. She helps me so much and my mom.
  She deserves some happiness. And she is a great MUA and Hair dresser, does my shiz for free lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 13, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I can't wait to put my boxes in there








  that is love lol


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 13, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yay! Thats so sweet of him!!!! :yahoo:


 Isn't it? :eyelove:


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Oh I surely do. She stopped partying and hanging out with friends, when our home situation needed an extra pair of hands. She helps me so much and my mom. She deserves some happiness. And she is a great MUA and Hair dresser, does my shiz for free lol


 Okay, then she deserves it  I guess it is really cool having a MUA and hair dresser as your sister, you can always trust her when she's doing your make up or your hair. I wish i had that possibility... haven't found the right hairdresser yet.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 13, 2014)

Well now I have MAC AND Sephora gift cards... Idk how much longer I can hold out. Haha


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 13, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Well now I have MAC AND Sephora gift cards... Idk how much longer I can hold out. Haha








Not a minute longer


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 13, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I wish i had that possibility... haven't found the right hairdresser yet.


  I trust her fully. Girl you need to find the right hairdresser, it is so important for a lady to have one.
  Especially if you color your hair, like I do.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 13, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Not a minute longer oke:


  Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 13, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Well now I have MAC AND Sephora gift cards... Idk how much longer I can hold out. Haha


  If you don't use um....I will lol just kidding 
  but seriously tis your birthday soon Mandy!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 13, 2014)

Dear MAC, 

  While I am still holding strong with #TEAMNOBUYJULY I dedicate this song to you...






  https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&ei=KOnCU8nkHcWLyASewYGoDA&url=http://m.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3Dp8-pP4VboBk&cd=2&ved=0CB8QtwIwAQ&usg=AFQjCNEz6IdsVi6toZRlm06LwDx6HkRdjg&sig2=LgxHVI7_stfKGojbCoQunw


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 13, 2014)

Nordies Anniversary sale : NO Makeup but I did get some Kate spade dresses, MK and JC watches (1 for me and 1 for my sis), KIehls Creme de corp (JUmbo) and Dolce vita Sandals


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I trust her fully. Girl you need to find the right hairdresser, it is so important for a lady to have one.
> Especially if you color your hair, like I do.


TRUE. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have been with my hairdresser for 20 years or some ridiculous amount of time. When she went on maternity leave, I think I cried! LOL. Refused to get my hair done anywhere else and it was a disaster. Finally I caved and went someplace else because I was getting married and it really needed to be done---but then the girl totally messed it up (and for a lot of money). My amazing hairdresser came back--just in time to fix my hair before the wedding. Thank goodness.

  And this explains why I didn't hesitate to give her one of my precious heauxs. She is one of a kind! When you find a good hairdresser, stick with them!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I trust her fully. Girl you need to find the right hairdresser, it is so important for a lady to have one.
> Especially if you color your hair, like I do.


I know... I really need a good one. I don't color my hair but I have very long hair and don't want it to be ruined. I've been looking for the right one for years now but haven't found one i can completely trust 
  I have just moved to another town which makes me having to start my search all over again...


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 13, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Well now I have MAC AND Sephora gift cards... Idk how much longer I can hold out. Haha


On your birthday it is okay to spend money on things that make you happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Besides it isn't even your own money you'd be spending - treat yoursefl!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 13, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I know... I really need a good one. I don't color my hair but I have very long hair and don't want it to be ruined. I've been looking for the right one for years now but haven't found one i can completely trust
> I have just moved to another town which makes me having to start my search all over again...


  Take your time finding one.
  if you have a hairdressing school in your town..go to them and ask them for the location of their best student from two to three years prior or the most recent one.
  Well that is what you can do here.


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Exactly trust is needed. I am glad she was able to come back just in time.
> 
> Take your time finding one.
> if you have a hairdressing school in your town..go to them and ask them for the location of their best student from two to three years prior or the most recent one.
> Well that is what you can do here.


That is a good idea! I'll search for a hairdressing school. I wouldn't mind covering a longer distance (if it isn't too long) to get to a good hairdresser. I am really careful and picky when it comes to my hair...
  Thanks for the tip


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 13, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> On your birthday it is okay to spend money on things that make you happy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I totally agree! Mandy needs to treat herself to something special! Absolutely!

  On a totally unrelated note, Glam is still available on the Canadian website


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 13, 2014)

@NaomiH  http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-mrs-mia-wallace-revolution-lipstick-review-photos-swatches


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 13, 2014)

My birthday makeup:   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I decided to go full-on with my makeup because it's my birthday celebration and I can do what I want LOL. I'm wearing Pure White Chromaline as a base, Vellum over that on the lid, Soot in the crease, and Carbon on the outer V. I also applied Vellum to the inner corners as well as a wash over the Soot and Carbon for a little glow. I applied some Make Up For Ever diamond powder to the lid with some glitter glue. I did a small wing with Blacktrack and used Make Up For Ever Aqua Eyes in 21L on my waterline with some Carbon smudged on top. The blush is Nars Douceur and the lips are MAC Brick pencil and MAC Ruby lipstick from Pedro Lourenco.  I'm wearing a white dress, red necklace, red belt, and white/silver flats.  My birthday is actually tomorrow, but I'm celebrating today.


----------



## hopefulheart (Jul 13, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Wanted to share this with you: My bf is so cute... I just got an anniversary gift: Since I haven't found a good way to store my lipsticks/lipstick boxes (i keep my lipsticks in the fridge now) yet he made a lipstick holder for me :yahoo:


  That's so sweet of him!! I'd love to see pictures!   





MandyVanHook said:


> Well now I have MAC AND Sephora gift cards... Idk how much longer I can hold out. Haha


  So much temptation! I kept a Sephora and Nordstrom gift card from Christmas for almost 6 months before finally bought something. My MAC gift card didn't last long though!!


----------



## hopefulheart (Jul 13, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> My birthday makeup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I have orientation tomorrow and then school work so I want to wish you an early Happy Birthday Mandy!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 13, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> My birthday is actually tomorrow, but I'm celebrating today.


  Way to go Mandy! Loved the look. You look lovely as always! have a blast!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 13, 2014)

hopefulheart said:


> That's so sweet of him!! I'd love to see pictures! So much temptation! I kept a Sephora and Nordstrom gift card from Christmas for almost 6 months before finally bought something. My MAC gift card didn't last long though!!






 If you want to i will post some more pictures when i've put my lipstick boxes in it  Maybe i will be able to do that tomorrow or the day after tomorrow    If I had a MAC gift card i think it wouldn't even last for one week :lol:


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 13, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> My birthday makeup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Have fun tonight you fabulous looking lady! I bet your whole outfit looks stunning


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 13, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Wanted to share this with you: My bf is so cute... I just got an anniversary gift: Since I haven't found a good way to store my lipsticks/lipstick boxes (i keep my lipsticks in the fridge now) yet he made a lipstick holder for me :yahoo:


  Love that!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 13, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> If you want to i will post some more pictures when i've put my lipstick boxes in it  Maybe i will be able to do that tomorrow or the day after tomorrow    If I had a MAC gift card i think it wouldn't even last for one week :lol:


Thats a great box


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 13, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Love that!!


 He is such a gem and he enjoys doing handicrafts  For anniversary gifts we usually give self-made things - i think those are the best. Last year he made a necklace with a wooden pendant (it was a mixture of our initials) for me.


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thats a great box


 It even has steps in it so that all the lipsticks/boxes are visible


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 13, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> He is such a gem and he enjoys doing handicrafts  For anniversary gifts we usually give self-made things - i think those are the best. Last year he made a necklace with a wooden pendant (it was a mixture of our initials) for me.


  That's so sweet! My husband and I used to hand make our gifts to each other... and then we got lazy. Lol


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 13, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> That's so sweet! My husband and I used to hand make our gifts to each other... and then we got lazy. Lol


 That's normal... we used to write letters to each other every month but we don't do that anymore because we're too lazy and there isn't so much to tell :lol:


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 13, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> That's normal... we used to write letters to each other every month but we don't do that anymore because we're too lazy and there isn't so much to tell :lol:


  LOL!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 13, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> It even has steps in it so that all the lipsticks/boxes are visible


  Aww he is an absolute gem darling. Keep him around lol


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Aww he is an absolute gem darling. Keep him around lol


 I'll do my best


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 13, 2014)

Just got back from the in-laws. My Mother-in-law gave me the most adorable black and white polka dot dress! I just got through trying it on. *squeals* lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 13, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I'll do my best


  He could start making those things and selling them


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> He could start making those things and selling them oke:


  I bet he could! I bet they'd sell pretty well on etsy!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 13, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I bet he could! I bet they'd sell pretty well on etsy!


  Shoot I'd buy one.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Shoot I'd buy one.


  Me, too, if I hadn't just recently bought a bunch more storage already.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 13, 2014)

What does everybody use for storage? I have an Inglot train case that I think is great for the price, but I'm afraid I'll outgrow it super soon.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 13, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> What does everybody use for storage? I have an Inglot train case that I think is great for the price, but I'm afraid I'll outgrow it super soon.


  Oh boy I use an antique dresser from the 30's to store my everyday makeup.
  Then in my closet I have a sterilite 4 draw unit piece for all my other makeup.


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 13, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I bet he could! I bet they'd sell pretty well on etsy!





Dolly Snow said:


> Shoot I'd buy one.


  He's already thinking about doing that :lol:


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 13, 2014)

I use a dresser converted into a vanity  with little baskets in the drawers and that's where most things are stored. On top of that I have four of the acrylic 24-slot acrylic lipstick holders from the container store and that's what I keep my MAC lipsticks in. My brushes and my lip and eye pencils also sit on top of the vanity in glass containers.


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 13, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> What does everybody use for storage? I have an Inglot train case that I think is great for the price, but I'm afraid I'll outgrow it super soon.


 My lipsticks are in a tupperware box in the fridge, my everyday make up is in the bathroom and the rest is stored in boxes in a shelf in the bedroom


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 13, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> What does everybody use for storage? I have an Inglot train case that I think is great for the price, but I'm afraid I'll outgrow it super soon.


  I use two 64 slot acrylic storage for Lipsticks, Brush holder that I got from the container store for brushes and rectangular acrylic slots for blushes and other powder. I keep everything in one of the Alex Storage I got from Ikea except for the Lipstick stand.


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Spent too much on my sister for her birthday no money for glam for me


  Sisters are the best! And you're a sweet sister!  Whatcha get her!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 13, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Sisters are the best! And you're a sweet sister! Whatcha get her!


  A few of the LC velvetines, a blush from MAC. oh a Glitter from LC in the shade Cancer for her sign.
  A gift card to Macy's for MAC. 
  A palette which for some reason the name escapes me atm.
  Two liners from ulta, that she had liked the last time we went. Oh and the gift of LOVE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I also today cooked her birthday dinner for her, made her a cake. Bought her fav ice cream to go with it
  Bought her fav soda even though we don't drink soda anymore, but as a treat.
  Then later we are going to have a little sippy sip and watch anything with Benedict Cumberbatch.


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> A few of the LC velvetines, a blush from MAC. oh a Glitter from LC in the shade Cancer for her sign.
> A gift card to Macy's for MAC.
> A palette which for some reason the name escapes me atm.
> Two liners from ulta, that she had liked the last time we went. Oh and the gift of LOVE
> ...


You're a great sister! She can be glad to have you


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> A few of the LC velvetines, a blush from MAC. oh a Glitter from LC in the shade Cancer for her sign.
> A gift card to Macy's for MAC.
> A palette which for some reason the name escapes me atm.
> Two liners from ulta, that she had liked the last time we went. Oh and the gift of LOVE
> ...


  Thats a really nice B'day gifting to do. She is lucky!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 13, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Thats a really nice B'day gifting to do. She is lucky!


  She is the best sister I could ask for. She deserves so much on her special day.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 13, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Once again the Glam-topic: Now it is sold out on the website - I might have ordered the last one :wink:


 No way!! sold out already Glad we fell off the wagon and got ours ompom:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 13, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Wanted to share this with you: My bf is so cute... aww!! How cute  I just got an anniversary gift: Since I haven't found a good way to store my lipsticks/lipstick boxes (i keep my lipsticks in the fridge now) yet he made a lipstick holder for me :yahoo:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 13, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Well now I have MAC AND Sephora gift cards... Idk how much longer I can hold out. Haha


 What are you waiting for?? Lol   





Vineetha said:


> Not a minute longer oke:


 Hahaha!! That's my girl :haha:   





Dolly Snow said:


> If you don't use um....I will lol just kidding  but seriously tis your birthday soon Mandy!


  :haha:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 13, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Nordies Anniversary sale : NO Makeup but I did get some Kate spade dresses, MK and JC watches (1 for me and 1 for my sis), KIehls Creme de corp (JUmbo) and Dolce vita Sandals :rasta:


  Dolce Vita


----------



## hopefulheart (Jul 13, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> If you want to i will post some more pictures when i've put my lipstick boxes in it  Maybe i will be able to do that tomorrow or the day after tomorrow    If I had a MAC gift card i think it wouldn't even last for one week :lol:


  :sweet:  





Anaphora said:


> What does everybody use for storage? I have an Inglot train case that I think is great for the price, but I'm afraid I'll outgrow it super soon.


  I use a couple of the 3 drawer acrylic cubes to store most of my makeup. My lipsticks and palettes are I'm acrylic containers that I found at TJ Maxx.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 13, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> My birthday makeup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :eyelove: Simply Gorgeous Mandy


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> He could start making those things and selling them oke:





MandyVanHook said:


> I bet he could! I bet they'd sell pretty well on etsy!





Dolly Snow said:


> Shoot I'd buy one.


  :haha: I was thinking the same thing I would buy one in a heart beat lol 





Anaphora said:


> What does everybody use for storage? I have an Inglot train case that I think is great for the price, but I'm afraid I'll outgrow it super soon.


 Right now I store my stuff in those small plastic storage bins. I have on for all my lippys and the ones with drawers for my shadows,blushes and powders    





Dolly Snow said:


> A few of the LC velvetines, a blush from MAC. oh a Glitter from LC in the shade Cancer for her sign. A gift card to Macy's for MAC.  A palette which for some reason the name escapes me atm. Two liners from ulta, that she had liked the last time we went. Oh and the gift of LOVE :haha:   I also today cooked her birthday dinner for her, made her a cake. Bought her fav ice cream to go with it Bought her fav soda even though we don't drink soda anymore, but as a treat. Then later we are going to have a little sippy sip and watch anything with Benedict Cumberbatch.


 I need a sister like that.. Lol . I have no sisters only a brother  Boo!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 13, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> *I need a sister like that.. Lol . I have no sisters only a brother
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  My mom raised us to be like twins lol not fun.
  My brothers on the other hand...are butts! 
  I bet your brother is nice to you, or buys you things....does he? lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> My mom raised us to be like twins lol not fun. My brothers on the other hand...are butts!  I bet your brother is nice to you, or buys you things....does he? lol


 lmao!! He does but never make up . That's so cute your Mom raised you guys as twins . It must be nice to have a sister that your close to like that. Your a awesome Sister and she is very lucky to have the best enabler as a Sister :haha:


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> A few of the LC velvetines, a blush from MAC. oh a Glitter from LC in the shade Cancer for her sign. A gift card to Macy's for MAC.  A palette which for some reason the name escapes me atm. Two liners from ulta, that she had liked the last time we went. Oh and the gift of LOVE :haha:   I also today cooked her birthday dinner for her, made her a cake. Bought her fav ice cream to go with it Bought her fav soda even though we don't drink soda anymore, but as a treat. Then later we are going to have a little sippy sip and watch anything with Benedict Cumberbatch.


   Great gifts!!  Khan!!!!!️ him!!


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 13, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> My birthday makeup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Flawless!  Simply gorgeous!  Happy Birthday!  Hope you had fun celebrating today!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 13, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> lmao!! He does but never make up . That's so cute your Mom raised you guys as twins . It must be nice to have a sister that your close to like that. Your a awesome Sister and she is very lucky to have the best enabler as a Sister :haha:


Nope not cute lol I mean it was always the same clothes all the time. Even now that we are older, we still buy a lot of the same clothes lol Brothers are all the same. Mine don't buy me makeup either the heathens :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 13, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Great gifts!!  Khan!!!!!️ him!!


He was great as Khan!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Nope not cute lol I mean it was always the same clothes all the time. Even now that we are older, we still buy a lot of the same clothes lol Brothers are all the same. Mine don't buy me makeup either the heathens :lol:


 lmao!! I know those heathens :haha: Every Birthday when he ask what I want for my Birthday I tell him make up and he's like oh I'm not going to go to the store for that. I tell him well you can get me a gift card but I never gets me one .. Boo!!! Brothers suck lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 13, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> lmao!! I know those heathens
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ugh mine don't even buy me anything for my birthday lol


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 13, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> My birthday is actually tomorrow, but I'm celebrating today.


You look SO so beautiful Mandy---I hope that you have the most wonderful birthday ever! You deserve it gorgeous girl!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 13, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> My birthday makeup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous mandy


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 13, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> My birthday is actually tomorrow, but I'm celebrating today.


  LOVE this look. That's one of my favorite ways to do my makeup when I want a "full on" look.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 13, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> My birthday is actually tomorrow, but I'm celebrating today.






Mandy---so your BD is a week after mine?  My BD was 7/7!   



I hope you have an amazing day.  And might I add, you look so 
                              amazing.  You look like a living doll!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> A few of the LC velvetines, a blush from MAC. oh a Glitter from LC in the shade Cancer for her sign.
> A gift card to Macy's for MAC.
> A palette which for some reason the name escapes me atm.
> Two liners from ulta, that she had liked the last time we went. Oh and the gift of LOVE
> ...


   So awesome and very sweet Dolly!!!!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> No way!! sold out already Glad we fell off the wagon and got ours








YAY! Do you already know when your Glam will arrive?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] So awesome and very sweet Dolly!!!![/COLOR]


she deserves it all


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I need a sister like that.. Lol . I have no sisters only a brother
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've always wanted a brother or a sister... I got a brother 4 months ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  A little late but I love him to death


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 14, 2014)

I don't know what time it is where Mandy lives but I guess it is her birthday now 





 dear @MandyVanHook!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks for the birthday wishes, everyone!  I think this is probably the best mood I've been in for my birthday since my parents passed away. I don't want to think about it too much or I'll get emotional, but I've been in a good mood and haven't been feeling sorry for myself like with my last several birthdays.   Meddy, I can't believe I missed out on wishing you a happy birthday! Happy belated birthday, I suppose!!!


----------



## mel33t (Jul 14, 2014)

Happy Birthday @MandyVanHook !!! :nanas::ymca:


----------



## Melrose (Jul 14, 2014)

Happy Birthday @MandyVanHook!  Hope you have wonderful birthday!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

:wave::wave: [@]MandyVanHook[/@]!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> My birthday is actually tomorrow, but I'm celebrating today.


  Gorgeous Mandy!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Did I mention my bestie just gave me a MAC gift card? Lol


  Not trying to enable, but buying with a gifted gift card does not technically count as breaking your no buy since you're using funds that were gifted to you to a specific shop.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I have the hourglass ambient light palette. I love the finish it gives. Have any of you tried it?


  I only have Luminous Light, but I love, love, love it!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I might save my MAC gift card for one of the fall collections. Let's see how long I can hold out!


  Good idea!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I need to try them asap.
> Have you tried the blushes?


  Tried the blushes and didn't fall in love. The one colour I really wanted completely disappeared into my skin! They're very nice though and worth trying out at a Sephora sometime. Just wish they'd expand the range a bit.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Honestly, though the formula is comparable to the  Ambient lighting powders, I really dont dig the shade range. Almost every shade looks similar once on atleast on me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I feel the same way. I so would of gotten one or two had the shades worked out for me.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Lol, I totally understand. *It's kinda hard for me to type as well because I've had 2 glasses of wine and I'm a cheap date*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Spent too much on my sister for her birthday no money for glam for me


  NO! You WILL get Glam! I am buying you Glam!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> @NaomiH  http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-mrs-mia-wallace-revolution-lipstick-review-photos-swatches


  Yep! This will be mine! It's gorgeous and I only have matte reds, so it'll be something new. PLUS I can finally try the UD lippies.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> It even has steps in it so that all the lipsticks/boxes are visible


  That was so sweet of your bf! He did a great job.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> YAY! Do you already know when your Glam will arrive?


  Mine should be coming today


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I've always wanted a brother or a sister... I got a brother 4 months ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh how cute so your the big sister . Yea it is only Me and my Brother he is older than me and always acted like he was my father growing up very protective. Sometimes it was a good thing but most of the time it got on my nerves cause he would always try to Boss me around lmao!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 14, 2014)

Mandyyyyyy!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> NO! You WILL get Glam! I am buying you Glam!








 Howdy!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

@MandyVanHook I hope you have a fabulous day Doll


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Mine should be coming today








You really have to post pictures then!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Mine should be coming today


  PICS!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Howdy!


  Howdy!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> PICS!!


  I will


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I will


  Yes Pics!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Oh how cute so your the big sister . Yea it is only Me and my Brother he is older than me and always acted like he was my father growing up very protective. Sometimes it was a good thing but most of the time it got on my nerves cause he would always try to Boss me around lmao!!


  I can't wait until he's old enough and I can show him places like the zoo (although people will think he's my son not my brother 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
  IMO it is super cute when older brothers protect and look after their little sister.
  I always got bored when I was alone at home and wanted a sibling to play and spend time with. I guess it never got boring with your brother


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I will


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Howdy!


  Love your new Avi...


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I can't wait until he's old enough and I can show him places like the zoo (although people will think he's my son not my brother
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I only wanted him to protect me when I needed him to lmao!! Sometimes it got quite annoying cause he would over do it especially cause I had a lot of guy friends growing up and he always thought they were my boyfriends and tried to scare them away. We are 9 years apart so growing up I always felt like a only child cause of the big age gap so I kinda wished a had a younger sibling


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I only wanted him to protect me when I needed him to lmao!! Sometimes it got quite annoying cause he would over do it especially cause I had a lot of guy friends growing up and he always thought they were my boyfriends and tried to scare them away. We are 9 years apart so growing up I always felt like a only child cause of the big age gap so I kinda wished a had a younger sibling


  I am the total opposite. I am the eldest although we are just a year apart but usually its me getting them stuff except for my sister who gets me something whenever she shops. My bro does that only when he goes on some trips.But  At the same time since we were all the same age range, so did have a blast growing up (and fights too)...


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I only wanted him to protect me when I needed him to lmao!! Sometimes it got quite annoying cause he would over do it especially cause I had a lot of guy friends growing up and he always thought they were my boyfriends and tried to scare them away. We are 9 years apart so growing up I always felt like a only child cause of the big age gap so I kinda wished a had a younger sibling


Oh, okay that's understandable then... I thought you were something like two years apart.
  Must have been quite annoying sometimes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I grew up as an only child and i think because the age gap between my brother and me is huge he will feel like being an only child as well.
  IMO we'll never have a real brother-sister relationship since he won't see me everyday and we won't fight and argue like siblings do.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Love your new Avi...


  Thank you!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I am the total opposite. I am the eldest although we are just a year apart but usually its me getting them stuff except for my sister who gets me something whenever she shops. My bro does that only when he goes on some trips.But  At the same time since we were all the same age range, so did have a blast growing up (and fights too)...


  Yea I kind of always wished I had a sister but then I again sometimes I feel blessed that I don't cause I hear horror stories about the sibling rivalry between Sisters lmao.  My Brother and I wouldn't fight that much I guess cause of the big age gap so that was a good thing. How many Brothers and Sisters do you have?


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

I don't talk to my brother unless I have to, but my sister and I are pretty close.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Oh, okay that's understandable then... I thought you were something like two years apart.
> Must have been quite annoying sometimes.
> 
> 
> ...


  Yea your little brother might feel that way but I think as long as you do things with him like you said ..Take him to the Zoo , Park stuff like that he will be good.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't talk to my brother unless I have to, but my sister and I are pretty close.


  Why? does he get on your nerves too


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Yea your little brother might feel that way but I think as long as you do things with him like you said ..Take him to the Zoo , Park stuff like that he will be good.


I hope so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  It is also an advantage to have such a young brother... i can buy all the cute baby-stuff without having a baby


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I hope so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  lmao!! Exactly I would be going crazy baby stuff is so cute. Dang!! Now I want a Baby to buy stuff for hahahaha!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Why? does he get on your nerves too


  Too much irreprable damage done, I am only ever around him or his wife if I'm there for something the kids are doing. If it wasn't for the nieces and nephews that rare conversing would be absolutely none whatsoever.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

TWD fans, thought I'd share this because I just saw it and am now afraid. lol
  http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/07/14/walking-dead-norman-reedus-daryl-dixon-season-5-exclusive-photo/?hootPostID=0be5c6ccfe204d509fbfd711d86f41c0

  and this! 
  http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/06/26/the-walking-dead-robert-kirkman-season-5/


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Yea I kind of always wished I had a sister but then I again sometimes I feel blessed that I don't cause I hear horror stories about the sibling rivalry between Sisters lmao.  My Brother and I wouldn't fight that much I guess cause of the big age gap so that was a good thing. How many Brothers and Sisters do you have?


  1 bro, 1 sis! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When we were kids we used to watch WWE and fight among us , Literal fights


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Too much irreprable damage done, I am only ever around him or his wife if I'm there for something the kids are doing. If it wasn't for the nieces and nephews that rare conversing would be absolutely none whatsoever.








Aww!! That sucks it breaks my heart when I hear things like that Siblings can be jerks too. Well at least you got your Sister and it's your Brothers lost not yours for his actions.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> TWD fans, thought I'd share this because I just saw it and am now afraid. lol
> http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/07/14/walking-dead-norman-reedus-daryl-dixon-season-5-exclusive-photo/?hootPostID=0be5c6ccfe204d509fbfd711d86f41c0
> 
> and this!
> http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/06/26/the-walking-dead-robert-kirkman-season-5/


  Oh no Not Daryl


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Aww!! That sucks it breaks my heart when I hear things like that Siblings can be jerks too. Well at least you got your Sister and it's your Brothers lost not yours for his actions.


  Oh I'm not sad about it, I stopped being sad about it almost 10 years ago! He and she can go kick rocks!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> lmao!! Exactly I would be going crazy baby stuff is so cute. Dang!! Now I want a Baby to buy stuff for hahahaha!!


  I love to buy him stuff! Baby clothing and toys - all these things are soo super cute... Everytime I am in one of those "Baby-shops" (idk how to call them) I could buy him eeeeeverything!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh no Not Daryl


  I will burn down entire cities!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> TWD fans, thought I'd share this because I just saw it and am now afraid. lol
> http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/07/14/walking-dead-norman-reedus-daryl-dixon-season-5-exclusive-photo/?hootPostID=0be5c6ccfe204d509fbfd711d86f41c0
> 
> and this!
> http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/06/26/the-walking-dead-robert-kirkman-season-5/


  I lost track of the Walking dead I use to watch the first couple of seasons religiously and just stopped looking at it.  I really need to get back into it


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Too much irreprable damage done, I am only ever around him or his wife if I'm there for something the kids are doing. If it wasn't for the nieces and nephews that rare conversing would be absolutely none whatsoever.


That really sucks... sorry to hear that


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I will burn down entire cities!


  Oh I am with you there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just tell me where to start


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh I'm not sad about it, I stopped being sad about it almost 10 years ago! He and she can go kick rocks!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I lost track of the Walking dead I use to watch the first couple of seasons religiously and just stopped looking at it.  *I really need to get back into it*


  Yes, you have till oct to finish catching up until the next season


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I love to buy him stuff! Baby clothing and toys - all these things are soo super cute... Everytime I am in one of those "Baby-shops" (idk how to call them) I could buy him eeeeeverything!


  Oh I know sometimes when I'm at Target I just go to the baby section just to drool over all the cute stuff they have.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Oh I know sometimes when I'm at Target I just go to the baby section just to drool over all the cute stuff they have.


  I love browsing baby clothes! I have a new niece too so I get to by tons of the adorable little girl clothes for her that I see!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I lost track of the Walking dead I use to watch the first couple of seasons religiously and just stopped looking at it.  I really need to get back into it


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I love browsing baby clothes! I have a new niece too so I get to by tons of the adorable little girl clothes for her that I see!


  I have a daughter who just turned 2. I love dressing her up with all matching bands,socks and hat. I match everything with her clothes, (not that it matters, it takes her hardly 5 minutes to take them off one by one).


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh I am with you there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm going to say we'll start at AMC headquarters and then go to Robert Kirkman's home! LOL!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I have a daughter who just turned 2. I love dressing her up with all matching bands,socks and hat. I match everything with her clothes, (not that it matters, it takes her hardly 5 minutes to take them off one by one).


  Or get them soiled by spilling something all down their front. lol


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Oh I know sometimes when I'm at Target I just go to the baby section just to drool over all the cute stuff they have.


I went shopping with my mother a few weeks ago and we looked through all the baby sections in clothing stores. We bought so many cute things. I especially like the disney stuff they have for babies. We bought him a super fluffy bathrobe in orange with a hood that has ears on it (it looks like Tigger from Winnie the Pooh). Sometimes I would like to have that stuff for my own. I tried to put the bathrobe on but it just won't fit me


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  I know I don't even know why I stop looking at it I don't even remember what season I was on ..Yikes !!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I have a daughter who just turned 2. I love dressing her up with all matching bands,socks and hat. I match everything with her clothes, (not that it matters, it takes her hardly 5 minutes to take them off one by one).


  How cute!!!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I love browsing baby clothes! I have a new niece too so I get to by tons of the adorable little girl clothes for her that I see!


  Especially girl clothes are so cute. They don't have sooo many cute things for boys. There are some but not as many as there are for girls IMO.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I went shopping with my mother a few weeks ago and we looked through all the baby sections in clothing stores. We bought so many cute things. I especially like the disney stuff they have for babies. We bought him a super fluffy bathrobe in orange with a hood that has ears on it (it looks like Tigger from Winnie Pooh). Sometimes I would like to have that stuff for my own. I tried to put the bathrobe on but it just won't fit me


  lmao!! I know what Robes you are talking about yea why don't they make them for big people


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Especially girl clothes are so cute. They don't have sooo many cute things for boys. There are some but not as many as there are for girls IMO.


  I wish there were more boy clothes around, I adore little boy clothes. I always have a tough time shopping for my nephews because the selections for little boys is so scant.


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> lmao!! I know what Robes you are talking about yea why don't they make them for big people


I would buy them immediately!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I went shopping with my mother a few weeks ago and we looked through all the baby sections in clothing stores. We bought so many cute things. I especially like the disney stuff they have for babies. We bought him a super fluffy bathrobe in orange with a hood that has ears on it (it looks like Tigger from Winnie the Pooh). Sometimes I would like to have that stuff for my own. I tried to put the bathrobe on but it just won't fit me


  I'd totally rock a Tigger robe!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Or get them soiled by spilling something all down their front. lol


  Exactly. I will keep her in the car seat in the back and by the time I turn back to look her shoes and socks would be off, hair all undone and she will working on the clothes


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Exactly. I will keep her in the car seat in the back and by the time I turn back to look her shoes and socks would be off, hair all undone and she will working on the clothes








 silly girl.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I would buy them immediately!


  Yup!! me too I would live in one they are so soft and comfy


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Exactly. I will keep her in the car seat in the back and by the time I turn back to look her shoes and socks would be off, hair all undone and she will working on the clothes


  HAHAHAHA!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Yup!! me too I would live in one they are so soft and comfy


  Totally!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 14, 2014)

http://www.temptalia.com/kat-von-d-studded-kiss-lipstick-fall-2014

  The shades 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I am yet to try any lippies frm the brand so not very sure how the formula is !


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/kat-von-d-studded-kiss-lipstick-fall-2014
> 
> The shades
> 
> ...


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/kat-von-d-studded-kiss-lipstick-fall-2014
> 
> The shades
> 
> ...


  I have a few of KVD lippies I love the formula they are so pigmented and creamy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I actually love her eye shadow palettes too


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  Motorhead , Poe and Vampira 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I already have Homegirl but not in this tube


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I have a few of KVD lippies I love the formula they are so pigmented and creamy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I have only tried e/s palettes from the brand and love it. These lippies looks so nice and the shades


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Motorhead , Poe and Vampira
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I haven't tried her lipsticks before. I've only tried one of the shadows, a liquid eye liner and a gloss and that was AGES ago back when her line first launched. I liked all those items so I don't know why I've never tried the lippies.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I haven't tried her lipsticks before. I've only tried one of the shadows, a liquid eye liner and a gloss and that was AGES ago back when her line first launched. I liked all those items so I don't know why I've never tried the lippies.


  I love the color pay off  but they don't have the sweet vanilla smell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They just smell like plain lipstick kind of like crayon lmao!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I love the color pay off  but they don't have the sweet vanilla smell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I think this is a new reformulated line or I dont know maybe they just changed the packaging. The older ones are being DC'd and these are the shades in the new range.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 14, 2014)

Oh god. I want all those, but mainly Coven, Wolvesmouth, and Poe. Want want want. :jawdrop:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

I want ALL THE PURPLES!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I want ALL THE PURPLES!


  And the black red's


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I think this is a new reformulated line or I dont know maybe they just changed the packaging. The older ones are being DC'd and these are the shades in the new range.


  Looks like some are new but there is some names listed that I've seen in the old packaging. Some are a matte finish and I don't think the older ones were matte cause I have a few and they were creamy but not completely matte like Homegirl


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> And the black red's


  I know my fav


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> And the black red's


  Those too!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

Well @Vineetha you might be right looks like the formula completely changed here is the description off Sephora site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*What it is:*
An innovative, 10-hour wear lipstick that coats lips with bold color. 

*What it does:*
This hybrid lipstick is formulated with Color Cushion Technology, which combines 10-hour budge-proof wear with vibrant color. Featuring a color spectrum for every skin tone, this lipstick lets you glide on velvety-soft comfort and eye-popping colors that range from classic everyday neutrals to bright shades. 

*What it is formulated WITHOUT:*
- Parabens
- Sulfates 
- Phthalates 

*What else you need to know:*
The Crème Brûlée scent provides a subtle, sweet experience when you apply. This product features a must-have, studded black design for a bold look.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/kat-von-d-studded-kiss-lipstick-fall-2014  The shades :bigheart:  But I am yet to try any lippies frm the brand so not very sure how the formula is !





NaomiH said:


> Tried the blushes and didn't fall in love. The one colour I really wanted completely disappeared into my skin! They're very nice though and worth trying out at a Sephora sometime. Just wish they'd expand the range a bit.


Thanks for letting me know naomi!  





NaomiH said:


> NO! You WILL get Glam! I am buying you Glam! :haha:


:haha:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Well @Vineetha you might be right looks like the formula completely changed here is the description off Sephora site
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Creme brulee scent! look like no more crayon like scent as you mentioned! Me wants, I hope someone posts some swatches soon. I called my local sephora and they had no idea what I am talking about though as per the website its in stock there


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Well @Vineetha you might be right looks like the formula completely changed here is the description off Sephora site
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Creme brulee scent! look like no more crayon like scent as you mentioned! Me wants, I hope someone posts some swatches soon. I called my local sephora and they had no idea what I am talking about though as per the website its in stock there


  I know now I wants too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..Creme brulee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no more stinky crayon


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I know now I wants too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I now just want some Creme Brulee.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I know just want some Creme Brulee.








But $21.00 for a lipstick lmao!! It kills me to pay $16.50


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I know just want some Creme Brulee.


  Creme brulee and creamy Vampy & purple Lippies


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> But $21.00 for a lipstick lmao!! It kills me to pay $16.50


  Same. Every time I buy a MAC lippy  I feel sad inside when it costs me $17.32 after tax for a single one.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Same. Every time I buy a MAC lippy  I feel sad inside when it costs me $17.32 after tax for a single one.








 I know me too


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Creme brulee and creamy Vampy & purple Lippies


  I think if I had to choose between the two right now that it'd be the Creme Brulee. lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> But $21.00 for a lipstick lmao!! It kills me to pay $16.50


  Yup! At a slightly lower price tag, these would have been really lucrative. I get all my expensive ones like Guerlain mostly during F&F unless its LE.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> :haha: But $21.00 for a lipstick lmao!! It kills me to pay $16.50 :headbang:


same....I'll wait till sept so I don't feel guilty buying these


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Enabler-Ville *strikes back or again or once again I don't know anymore lol but those lipsticks are really beautiful ! We don't have the brand here, but drool worth, Naomie 21 € is the price for a LE MAC lippie ( the SSlippies are 21 € and they are perm ), a regular MAC lipstick costs 18,50 €. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A few years ago it was 17 so far I remember - not quite sure -. The Nars ones ( new formula ) will jump up to 30, in a few words
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*quote What it is formulated WITHOUT:*
- Parabens
- Sulfates 
- Phthalates *quote*





  Thank you for enabling sharing !


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> same....I'll wait till sept so I don't feel guilty buying these


  I don't know if I can wait I really like Vampira and Motorhead


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I don't know if I can wait I really like Vampira and Motorhead


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I don't know if I can wait I really like Vampira and Motorhead :hot:


I want those too. But I have to wait


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow*
> 
> 
> 
> ...








No waiting allowed!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> oke: No waiting allowed!!


I have to....well till september


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I have to....well till september








I know I really should too .. trying to fight the urge


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> :crybaby: I know I really should too .. trying to fight the urge


Nah you don't have to lol If you have the money buy them now!  :evil:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I know I really should too .. trying to fight the urge


  September is just for MAC, if I add anything else to the Sep thats it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aug and July are the safer months since no MAc collex to distract


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


:wink:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> September is just for MAC, if I add anything else to the Sep thats it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I do have $$ but shouldn't buy anymore make up until Mac Fall Collex come out


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> See I suck at enabling I was trying to make her buy and it didn't work
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow*


  You are such a good enabler !!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> See I suck at enabling I was trying to make her buy and it didn't work   You are such a good enabler !!


You do not suck at enabling lol I am just in the poor house till September or so lol so I couldn't buy anyways


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Hmmm!! You have a great point right there :lol:  I do have $$ but shouldn't buy anymore make up until Mac Fall Collex come out


True and these are perm. But her stuff especially the lipsticks fly off the shelves lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

If anyone here is a bad enabler, it's me.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> True and these are perm. But her stuff especially the lipsticks fly off the shelves lol


  Damn!! I know those damn lipsticks have wings


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Damn!! I know those damn lipsticks have wings :haha:


I was waiting four months for my store to get lolita back in stock and when they did, they sold out in two days.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> If anyone here is a bad enabler, it's me.


Nah boo. You enabled half of specktra to buy Glam lol


----------



## Melrose (Jul 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I now just want some Creme Brulee. :haha:


 Did somebody say creme brûlée? Count me IN!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Nah boo. You enabled half of specktra to buy Glam lol


  Yeah She enables me into everything...Cheeky Bugger, Glam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Oh and not to forget burning down cities if something happens to daryl next season


----------



## Melrose (Jul 14, 2014)

I was just on sephora.com looking at these and now I come here and all you ladies are talking about them! I think it's a sign! :haha:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 14, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I was just on sephora.com looking at these and now I come here and all you ladies are talking about them! I think it's a sign!


  Definitely a sign


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yeah She enables me into everything...Cheeky Bugger, Glam :haha:   Oh and not to forget burning down cities if something happens to daryl next season :lol:


:lol:


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 14, 2014)

No, no, no we* all *enablers here !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enabler-Ville is a place where a bunch of ladiesenabling ladiesnow live after recommanding a " no buy july month" , which was an I.M.P.O.S.S.I.B.L.E challenge !


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Nah boo. You enabled half of specktra to buy Glam lol


  Yup very true!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> True and these are perm. But her stuff especially the lipsticks fly off the shelves lol


  Yeah and once OOS it takes long back to get back those in stock. I dont think its only bec they are good but also limited availability (exclusive to sephora)


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I was just on sephora.com looking at these and now I come here and all you ladies are talking about them! I think it's a sign! :haha:


The lipstick gods are giving you a free pass. It is a sign oke:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 14, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> No, no, no we* all *enablers here !
> 
> 
> 
> ...








True But we are yet to take the commander down!Mandy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We are onto you!


----------



## Melrose (Jul 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Definitely a sign oke:  :haha:


 Yup, now I'm thinking of how I can convince my husband we should take a day trip and drive 2 1/2 hours just so I can go to the sephora that carries all the KVD lippies. That's when you know you have a problem.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> No, no, no we* all *enablers here !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That's right!! You want to buy something come to Enabler-Ville we will make it happen


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Yup, now I'm thinking of how I can convince my husband we should take a day trip and drive 2 1/2 hours just so I can go to the sephora that carries all the KVD lippies. That's when you know you have a problem.


  I don't think Sephora stores have them yet cause a few ladies have called like @Vineetha and they didn't know know what the hell she was talking about


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :haha: True But we are yet to take the commander down!Mandy :nono:  We are onto you! :lol:


:lmao:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> True But we are yet to take the commander down!Mandy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  We are breaking her down very slowly!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I don't think Sephora stores have them yet cause a few ladies have called like @Vineetha  and they didn't know know what the hell she was talking about


They do....in the back.....you have to ask for them.......then you can buy.......


----------



## Melrose (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I don't think Sephora stores have them yet cause a few ladies have called like @Vineetha  and they didn't know know what the hell she was talking about


 Ok, that's good to know. I'll have to put my evil plan on hold...FOR NOW!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Nah boo. You enabled half of specktra to buy Glam lol


  Yeah I did!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> They do....in the back.....you have to ask for them.......then you can buy.......








Lmao!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah I did!


Glam and pokey sticks everywhere :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Did somebody say creme brûlée? Count me IN!!!


  I could eat creme brulee every day until I die! It's my fav dessert!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> They do....in the back.....you have to ask for them.......then you can buy.......


----------



## Melrose (Jul 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> They do....in the back.....you have to ask for them.......then you can buy.......


 Like I said, you ARE the queen! Love it!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> :haha: Lmao!!


It is true...most sephoras lie about inventory.  You have to go in like you know all the info lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yeah She enables me into everything...Cheeky Bugger, Glam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You forgot BFB! Or did I enable someone else into that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I'm dead serious about Daryl too. You don't kill off Daryl and expect to not get your bum kicked for it!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm so jealous of you because you have Sephora


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You have to go in like you know all the info lol


  I'm going to go to Sephora and just walk straight to the back and help myself to those lippies LMAO!!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> True But we are yet to take the commander down!Mandy
> 
> 
> 
> ...












 Oh no !


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You forgot BFB! Or did I enable someone else into that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh Yeah BFB Totally forgot that!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

<----------has ZERO problem holding out on the KVD lippies until she darn well feels like buying them!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> That's right!! You want to buy something come to Enabler-Ville we will make it happen








Euh yes I know !


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm going to go to Sephora and just walk straight to the back and help myself to those lippies LMAO!!








 Do that, I have to know if they smell like creme brulee


----------



## Melrose (Jul 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I could eat creme brulee every day until I die! It's my fav dessert! [/quote Hell yeah! Me too. I actually made a pit stop for creme brûlée in San Antonio on my way back from Georgia. Atkins diet be damned!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Like I said, you ARE the queen! Love it!!!





rocksteadybaby said:


> You should call to see cause according to the queen of enabling they have them in the back to sell


Call yes lol I called and they told me no! I said "I know you have them in the back, because they are due out later this month"...........long pause............ her response"we do! If you ask for it we can sell it" lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Do that, I have to know if they smell like creme brulee


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I called and they told me no! I said "I know you have them in the back, because they are due out later this month"...........long pause............ her response"we do! If you ask for it we can sell it" lol


  Omfg!! I'm laughing so hard right now!! You told her


----------



## Melrose (Jul 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Call yes lol I called and they told me no! I said "I know you have them in the back, because they are due out later this month"...........long pause............ her response"we do! If you ask for it we can sell it" lol


 Dolly's powers of persuasion in action!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

Melrose said:


> NaomiH said:
> 
> 
> > Hell yeah! Me too. I actually made a pit stop for creme brûlée in San Antonio on my way back from Georgia. Atkins diet be damned!


  That sounds like something I'd do! Creme Brulee and macarons are my weaknesses in the dessert department.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Omfg!! I'm laughing so hard right now!! You told her


I didn't know if they did lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I called and they told me no! I said "I know you have them in the back, because they are due out later this month"...........long pause............ her response"we do! If you ask for it we can sell it" lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


:lol: I've called Sephoras numerous times in a week till I got someone nice once lol  It really depends on the person working. I've been in sephora and my sister called them to ask if an item was in stock. We watched the SA just stand there....then pop on the phone and say "no".


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

How sad is it that I now want another Pure Heroine just because I got the email saying it's going to be going away soon.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>








LOL !


----------



## Melrose (Jul 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> How sad is it that I now want another Pure Heroine just because I got the email saying it's going to be going away soon. hboy:


 I know! I was thinking the same thing but I've convinced myself I don't need a BU.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I know! I was thinking the same thing but I've convinced myself I don't need a BU.


  I haven't even worn the one I have but once! lol
  I do think I'll get another Glam though some August, I wear that more than any other lippy.


----------



## Melrose (Jul 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I haven't even worn the one I have but once! lol I do think I'll get another Glam though some August, I wear that more than any other lippy.


 Girl, I don't even want to think about all the lippies I haven't worn yet. Basically all the playland lippies, PH and Ruby from the pedro collection. I live in constant fear that someone is gonna call that "Hoarders" show on me and they are gonna come to my house and go through my lipstick stash and make me get rid of it! :haha:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> How sad is it that I now want another Pure Heroine just because I got the email saying it's going to be going away soon. hboy:


 I've been actually wearing mine a lot . It's funny cause last night I was thinking the exact same thing that I need to back that baby up.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Girl, I don't even want to think about all the lippies I haven't worn yet. Basically all the playland lippies, PH and Ruby from the pedro collection. I live in constant fear that someone is gonna call that "Hoarders" show on me and they are gonna come to my house and go through my lipstick stash and make me get rid of it!


  I think I'd have to hurt whoever called the show. You will not separate me from my lippies!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Girl, I don't even want to think about all the lippies I haven't worn yet. Basically all the playland lippies, PH and Ruby from the pedro collection. I live in constant fear that someone is gonna call that "Hoarders" show on me and they are gonna come to my house and go through my lipstick stash and make me get rid of it! :haha:


 I know I still havesome in my stash that I only wore once or twice I really need to start using them. They probably feel neglected lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I've been actually wearing mine a lot . It's funny cause last night I was thinking the exact same thing that I need to back that baby up.


  It's so lovely, I don't know why I haven't really worn it. Maybe I'll wear it this week!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's so lovely, I don't know why I haven't really worn it. Maybe I'll wear it this week!


 yea you should wear it all week lol. I really love PH a lot :eyelove:


----------



## Melrose (Jul 14, 2014)

I keep telling myself that I need to finish my barbie, hello kitty and heatherette lipsticks before it's too late. But, I just can't. I have too many others now.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I keep telling myself that I need to finish my barbie, hello kitty and heatherette lipsticks before it's too late. But, I just can't. I have too many others now.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I didn't know if they did lol


  I was cracking up !! Cause you were like I know you have them in the back lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think I'd have to hurt whoever called the show. You will not separate me from my lippies!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


----------



## Melrose (Jul 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


 :lmao:


----------



## Melrose (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Yea but those are so special I wouldn't want to use them all up either I only have one Heartherette Hollywood nights and I only wear that one once in a while in I'm aready down to less than a half tube too :crybaby: I wish that I would of backed those suckers up!! My biggest regret  :haha:


 I LOVED the heatherette collection! I bought all 4 lipsticks and the lipglasses. The only lipstick that is almost finished is lollipop loving. Once it's gone


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I LOVED the heatherette collection! I bought all 4 lipsticks and the lipglasses. The only lipstick that is almost finished is lollipop loving. Once it's gone


  I regret not buying all of the lipsticks the only one I got was Hollywood nights which I was kind of hesitant at the time cause I never wore any color but Red.  I have Lollipop loving but it isn't in the Heatherette packaging


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 14, 2014)

So that's my collection in the new lipstick holder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  It is quite small but steadily growing


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> So that's my collection in the new lipstick holder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I like that! Your bf did a great job!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 14, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> So that's my collection in the new lipstick holder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thats really niceee! As for the steadily growing part, stick around this thread and he will have to build another soon


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Thats really niceee! As for the steadily growing part, stick around this thread and he will have to build another soon


  lmao!! Yea no kidding


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Thats really niceee! As for the steadily growing part, stick around this thread and he will have to build another soon


  For real! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I'm going with end of September that baby will be full! lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> lmao!! Yea no kidding








 No one comes to enabler ville and leaves without lippies


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> No one comes to enabler ville and leaves without lippies


So true !


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> No one comes to enabler ville and leaves without lippies


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

My lippy holder is now full. I made it out of a little bakery box I got some macarons in and have it on my wall by my dresser. I think I got it to hold 35-40. Guess I need to go buy more macarons!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> For real!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That could be possible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  (I started collecting at the end of January 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I think her Boyfriend will need to build her at least two more by September lmao


  Lmao! Maybe!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> That could be possible
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Since January and you already have that many?? Yes he will need to build you more of them


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 14, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> So that's my collection in the new lipstick holder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's very neat, I love the organization.  You keep the packagings too, great ! ( Just need more lipsticks ^^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 14, 2014)

And my boyfriend says thank you for all the compliments


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Since January and you already have that many?? Yes he will need to build you more of them


Yea.. i have a MAC counter not far away from my home


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> That could be possible
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I feel you on that, I started  buying last year around the time Archie's Girls came out and haven't been able to stop. lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 14, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> It's very neat, I love the organization.  You keep the packagings too, great ! ( *Just need more lipsticks* ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yup! Just to see how the rack will look after filling up


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I feel you on that, I started  buying last year around the time Archie's Girls came out and haven't been able to stop. lol


  I regret not starting earlier... I've missed so many good collections


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I regret not starting earlier... I've missed so many good collections


  Same here. I've missed so many great ones.


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 14, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> It's very neat, I love the organization.  You keep the packagings too, great ! ( Just need more lipsticks ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yes I can't throw them away 
  In a few days there will be at least one more: Glam


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

I just figured we could use some man candy up in here.


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Same here. I've missed so many great ones.


I am with you


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I just figured we could use some man candy up in here.


  LOL


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Yes I can't throw them away
> In a few days there will be at least one more: Glam


  I don't throw mine away either I keep them all in a box ..That's the OCD side of me


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I don't throw mine away either I keep them all in a box ..That's the OCD side of me


  I never keep any boxes!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I don't throw mine away either I keep them all in a box ..That's the OCD side of me


  I keep my boxes too!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I just figured we could use some man candy up in here.








 Why not ?


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 14, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Yes I can't throw them away
> In a few days there will be at least one more: Glam








Yes indeed ! It's perm here too, it is beautiful.


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I don't throw mine away either I keep them all in a box ..That's the OCD side of me


  I don't keep them in the boxes anymore bec i feel like they look "used" after some opening and closing them and I am also afraid the top might rip off someday.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  The boxes are now in the same order as my lippies (but as I've mentioned they are in the fridge), so I can easily find them.


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I keep my boxes too!


I could never throw the AA box away


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I could never throw the AA box away


  I could! I realized the other day that I hold no attachment whatsoever to special packaging after I depotted my blushes a few days ago. lol


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I could! I realized the other day that I hold no attachment whatsoever to special packaging after I depotted my blushes a few days ago. lol







  For me it is just too beautiful to be thrown away...
  But maybe it is just me. I don't like throwing things away and I am really not good at it.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 14, 2014)

So, I know I just broke my no buy again and bought Pure Heroine, but I just tried it on for the first time and I'm in serious love.  I may back it up, :eyelove:  Also, now I really want to try Heroine, too.


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 14, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Yes indeed ! It's perm here too, it is beautiful.


Is it really perm or just still available? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  As I've written it is (already) sold out here...


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 14, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Also, now I really want to try Heroine, too.


  It was sold out here quite soon so i wasn't able to order it . I don't have so many regrets right now since I wasn't able to try it on (so i don't know if it suits me), it was online exclusive in my country.
  Idk whether i should regret not snagging it or not.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I could! I realized the other day that I hold no attachment whatsoever to special packaging after I depotted my blushes a few days ago. lol


  With special packaging boxes no, but Otherwise I like my special packagng ones in their original packaging, the cardboard box I throw out all the time. I just dont like the clutter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like seeing the blushes and other things neatly arranged along with the rest (I guess thats my OCD)


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 14, 2014)

YAY for OCD


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Also, now I really want to try Heroine, too.


  I love Pure Heroine !!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 14, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Is it really perm or just still available?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are right, still available I think. The other ones are sold out.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I love Pure Heroine !!


  I'm *so* happy I bought it.  I may back it up with an order tonight.

  Since you seem to love dark vampy lips, do you have any other suggestions I might add?  I was thinking Sin, but there seem to be so many options that look similar.  I've never done dark lips and am super excited to try it this year.  I guess it's that I have dark blonde/light brown hair and light eyes, so I feel like I don't have the same balance someone with dark hair has and am afraid it will take over my face.  I guess it really is all about confidence though.

  Thanks for any input.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> For me it is just too beautiful to be thrown away...
> But maybe it is just me. I don't like throwing things away and I am really not good at it.


  I would of de-potted the AA blushes too if the ED blushes were de-pottable! I thought I'd have a hard time of it and not be able to do it, but once I popped those blushes out I didn't feel a thing.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 14, 2014)

Back to the new Kat Von D lippies, has anyone seen swatches?  I've searched a bit and it looks like they haven't been released to bloggers yet.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm *so* happy I bought it.  I may back it up with an order tonight.
> 
> Since you seem to love dark vampy lips, do you have any other suggestions I might add?  I was thinking Sin, but there seem to be so many options that look similar.  I've never done dark lips and am super excited to try it this year.  I guess it's that I have dark blonde/light brown hair and light eyes, so I feel like I don't have the same balance someone with dark hair has and am afraid it will take over my face.  I guess it really is all about confidence though.
> 
> Thanks for any input.


  It really has to do with confidence to pull off a Vampy lip especially if you never done dark lips before. I would suggest starting off with something that is not so dark and build you way up until you get more comfortable with a dark lip. Sin is a very pretty color have you tried it on? Have you tried Diva, Rebel or Media those are pretty flattering on most skin types I personally love Cyber myself but that is a real Vampy color IMO


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I would of de-potted the AA blushes too if the ED blushes were de-pottable! I thought I'd have a hard time of it and not be able to do it, but once I popped those blushes out I didn't feel a thing.


You're so cruel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I think I might consider doing that as well if i had a lot of make up since it does take up a lot of space... but for now my only make up addiction are lipsticks


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> You're so cruel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I thought it'd be awful and that I'd have a hard time with it and I'll admit that I was second guessing and a bit scared. But once Cheeky Bugger popped out, I just kept on going. lol


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I thought it'd be awful and that I'd have a hard time with it and I'll admit that I was second guessing and a bit scared. But once Cheeky Bugger popped out, I just kept on going. lol


  And you just threw the special packaging away?  So there's no need for you to get excited over special packaging anymore (?). :sigh: I mean it is great to have the blushes and eyeshadows in order and next to each other but special packaging is also nice IMO.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I mean it is great to have the blushes and eyeshadows in order and next to each other but special packaging is also nice IMO.


  Oh no, I've kept it and plan to take them up to the counter next time I go for  and use them to Back to Mac for something. 
  I like special packaging, but I never buy an item for it. It's nice to have I guess and the AA packaging was beautiful, but I'd be fine if MAC only did the black tubes.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> It really has to do with confidence to pull of a Vampy lip especially if you never done dark lips before. I would suggest starting off with something that is not so dark and build you way up until you get more comfortable with a dark lip. Sin is a very pretty color have you tried it on? Have you tried Diva, Rebel or Media those are pretty flattering on most skin types I personally love Cyber myself but that is a real Vampy color IMO


  I haven't tried them, although I have a drugstore equivalent to Rebel and really like it despite not loving the quality.  I may just blind buy Sin.  I love love love matte finishes so I think it'd be a win.


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh no, I've kept it and plan to take them up to the counter next time I go for  and use them to Back to Mac for something.  I like special packaging, but I never buy an item for it. It's nice to have I guess and the AA packaging was beautiful, but I'd be fine if MAC only did the black tubes.


 Ah true, in the US you can B2M things... we don't have that possibility here, which really sucks. Yea, i wouldn't buy an item just for the packaging as well but it is a nice feature and I wouldn't want to miss it since it also gives variety to the black tubes/containers. Also i think that this is one of the things that makes MAC special and unique.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I haven't tried them, although I have a drugstore equivalent to Rebel and really like it despite not loving the quality.  I may just blind buy Sin.  I love love love matte finishes so I think it'd be a win.


  I say go for it!! If Sin doesn't scare you by looking at in the tube thinking it's too dark I think you already have the confidence to pull it off.  Some will just look at those colors and right away say  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that's too dark.  Plus youu already have PH which you love so I think you will enjoy Sin as well


----------



## jenise (Jul 14, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Back to the new Kat Von D lippies, has anyone seen swatches?  I've searched a bit and it looks like they haven't been released to bloggers yet.


 Not sure if you're a part of the kvd thread for these but @jaymuhlee just posted this on there!


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 14, 2014)

jenise said:


> Not sure if you're a part of the kvd thread for these but @jaymuhlee just posted this on there!


  Thanks! I'll head over there and subscribe.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

jenise said:


> Not sure if you're a part of the kvd thread for these but @jaymuhlee just posted this on there!


  I'm sad I wanted Motorhead to be darker


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 14, 2014)

jenise said:


> Not sure if you're a part of the kvd thread for these but @jaymuhlee just posted this on there!


  Wow, I can't wait to see pictures of people wearing Poe. This one could look really cool.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Wow, I can't wait to see pictures of people wearing Poe. This one could look really cool.


  I know Poe


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I was cracking up !! Cause you were like I know you have them in the back lol


:wink:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2014)

jenise said:


> Not sure if you're a part of the kvd thread for these but @jaymuhlee just posted this on there!


Thanks for posting


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I know Poe


It looks like a perfect bold but not too bold (=scary) color


----------



## jenise (Jul 14, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Wow, I can't wait to see pictures of people wearing Poe. This one could look really cool.





rocksteadybaby said:


> I know Poe


 Yes I love Poe & coven!!  





Dolly Snow said:


> Thanks for posting


 No problem


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 14, 2014)

Thank you all so much! It has been a nice birthday.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 14, 2014)

Can someone pls convince me I dont need Embrace me since I own 1447585550067777744 Pink lippies from MAC alone.


----------



## mel33t (Jul 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Can someone pls convince me I dont need Embrace me since I own 1447585550067777744 Pink lippies from MAC alone. hboy:


  Yeah... I can't oke:


----------



## Melrose (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I don't throw mine away either I keep them all in a box ..That's the OCD side of me


 Me too!  OCD and for me it makes them easier to find the one I want. I also have them all grouped by color and collection. Did I mention OCD?


----------



## Melrose (Jul 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Can someone pls convince me I dont need Embrace me since I own 1447585550067777744 Pink lippies from MAC alone. hboy:


 I don't own embrace me but I do have the lipliner. If you really have a bunch of other pinks then I say skip. If you own KYY, quick sizzle, pink pigeon or others like it. I don't think it's a must have. There are more unique colors out there IMO.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm sad I wanted Motorhead to be darker :crybaby:


same.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2014)

I am thinking about sending my sister to my store to swatch the kvd lipsticks for me lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm waiting on August 1st so I can grab some stuff out of the CB. Toying Around, I'm looking at you!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm waiting on August 1st so I can grab some stuff out of the CB. Toying Around, I'm looking at you!


  You need TA!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You need TA!


It was the only thing from Playland that I wanted, but I was on a strict no buy so I had to skip it. :sigh:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It was the only thing from Playland that I wanted, but I was on a strict no buy so I had to skip it.


  How awful! It'll look so beautiful on you too.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> How awful! It'll look so beautiful on you too.


Not awful at all! That money went towards England, so missing out was well worth it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Not awful at all! That money went towards England, so missing out was well worth it.


  Well in that case, that was for a good reason then.


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 14, 2014)

My MAC order shipped today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (and I'm now officially on a strict no buy for the rest of the month).


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Well in that case, that was for a good reason then.


Yeah.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm thinking A Novel Romance may be a skip. I'm kinda interested in the matte lippies, but those descriptions sounds very dupeable. Matte fuchsia? Matte mid tone brick red? Ummm....not seeming like anything we haven't seen a bazillion of in the last year. I'll reserve judgement though until swatches come out.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm thinking A Novel Romance may be a skip. I'm kinda interested in the matte lippies, but those descriptions sounds very dupeable. Matte fuchsia? Matte mid tone brick red? Ummm....not seeming like anything we haven't seen a bazillion of in the last year. I'll reserve judgement though until swatches come out.


 I haven't really paid attention to Novel Romance . But yes this girl has her eyees on the Matte lippies lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2014)

My sister went to sephora with her bday money to see if she likes any of the kvd lipsticks


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 14, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I don't own embrace me but I do have the lipliner. If you really have a bunch of other pinks then I say skip. If you own KYY, quick sizzle, pink pigeon or others like it. I don't think it's a must have. There are more unique colors out there IMO.


  I have all the above and then some. So i DEFINITELY dont need it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but "want "


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> My sister went to sephora with her bday money to see if she likes any of the kvd lipsticks


 Yay!! Did you tell her to get us some swatches


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Yay!! Did you tell her to get us some swatches


You know I did  She is buying motorhead lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> same.


 I'm so disapponted I wanted it to be just like the description said "Matte Black red"


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> She is buying motorhead lol


  swatches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





r54


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2014)

She wanted Poe, but they sold out and someone stole the tester


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You know I did  She is buying motorhead lol


 oh!! I really want to see her swatch


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> She wanted Poe, but they sold out and someone stole the tester


 Wtf?? Damn that color would've looked so good on her too. How Ghetto they stole the tester lmao!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> oh!! I really want to see her swatch








  Motorhead on my sister


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Wtf?? Damn that color would've looked so good on her too. How Ghetto they stole the tester lmao!!


Freakin ghetto as hell.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Motorhead on my sister


 I love it on her but yes it does look patchy  . I wanna cry cause I really had high hopes


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I love it on her but yes it does look patchy  . I wanna cry cause I really had high hopes


She bought it. She said though patchy it is workable.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I love it on her but yes it does look patchy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  After all the excitement, I think I will have to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Patchy wont work on my dry lips


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> She bought it. She said though patchy it is workable.


 I think it is workable with a nice liner but for $21 I would not expect to have to make a lipstick work


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I think it is workable with a nice liner but for $21 I would not expect to have to make a lipstick work


She said only a few are patchy, the rest are a dream.  She sent me the swatches, i just have to put her IG name on it


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> She said only a few are patchy, the rest are a dream.  She sent me the swatches, i just have to put her IG name on it


 I love the name thou Slayer and Motorhead are my fav Metal bands also the packaging is really cute


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I love the name thou Slayer and Motorhead are my fav Metal bands also the packaging is really cute


as soon as she is home...I am putting on Motorhead lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> as soon as she is home...I am putting on Motorhead lol


 :haha: You better


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> You better


  Posted swatches on the thread lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 14, 2014)

I was just compiling all the fall collex list so far and I think I will be okay except for the matte collection.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  The Matte Collection is going to be my biggest buy this year, I think . Right now All lippies and  3 Blushes are on my list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  RHPS - Just one lippie (based on swatches)
  Kinky Boots-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Artificially Wild : Maybe e/s depending on swatches
  ANR : 3 Lippies LK,HA and GK (the 3 matte lippies)
  Simpsons - 2 blushes
  Nasty girl - Awaiting more info(most likely skippity skip)
  Brooke Shield : The CCB duo (based on swatches)
  Ultimate collection -
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Not bad all things considered


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Posted swatches on the thread lol








Saw that ! A big thank you to you and ur sis!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :bouquet: Saw that ! A big thank you to you and ur sis!


Np love anytime


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Motorhead on my sister


  Pretty! I wonder how similar it is to Studded Kiss. It looks a bit darker, but kinda sorta similar.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 15, 2014)

Anyone tried the Veluxe Pearl E/s lately. I have long back and hated it. Just wanted to know if its any better. The Pink look box is looking really appealing and I dont have embrace me. But i dont want to get that and use the lip products alone. If the formula is the same, I would rather pass!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 15, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Anyone tried the Veluxe Pearl E/s lately. I have long back and hated it. Just wanted to know if its any better. The Pink look box is looking really appealing and I dont have embrace me. But i dont want to get that and use the lip products alone. If the formula is the same, I would rather pass! :anyone:


  What is it about them that you dislike?


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 15, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Anyone tried the Veluxe Pearl E/s lately. I have long back and hated it. Just wanted to know if its any better. The Pink look box is looking really appealing and I dont have embrace me. But i dont want to get that and use the lip products alone. If the formula is the same, I would rather pass!


  I've swatched them a couple of times in store and they've always been a big skip-a-roo. I've just never been wowed by what I've seen when I've swatched them.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 15, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> What is it about them that you dislike?


  Last time I tried those- They dont tend to bind well together, fall out and usually dont translate like how they look in the pans!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've swatched them a couple of times in store and they've always been a big skip-a-roo. I've just never been wowed by what I've seen when I've swatched them.


  Same. I probably should just leave it at that. Never have worked for me and I think this is just wishful thinking by my subconscious to get the Pink look


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 15, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Last time I tried those- They dont tend to bind well together, fall out and usually dont translate like how they look in the pans! hboy:


  I find them inconsistent. They are probably the most loved formula that MAC does, but I can only rate them on a case by case basis because some of my favorites are in that formula as well as some of my least favorite.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 15, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Same. I probably should just leave it at that. Never have worked for me and I think this is just wishful thinking by my subconscious to get the Pink look


  I'm kinda wanting it too even though Embrace Me looks so close to Pink Pigeon and I skipped it last year in Fashion Sets.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 15, 2014)

Oh darn! We're talking the veluxe pearl fusions and not the regular veluxe pearls, right?


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh darn! We're talking the veluxe pearl fusions and not the regular veluxe pearls, right?


  Oh, if that's the case, then nevermind


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh darn! We're talking the veluxe pearl fusions and not the regular veluxe pearls, right?


  Yup The VPF's, Vp's me likey


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 15, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yup The VPF's, Vp's me likey


  I don't own any VPF's so I have no idea! Sorry! I like most of my VP's, but I definitely have some duds. Nocturnelle is sadly one of them.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm kinda wanting it too even though Embrace Me looks so close to Pink Pigeon and I skipped it last year in Fashion Sets.


  Same! I skipped it with the fashion sets, and at 40 not a bad deal too if the e/s and e/p works for one too. Otherwise never mind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Though I dont thing the VPF are for me


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 15, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I don't own any VPF's so I have no idea! Sorry! I like most of my VP's, but I definitely have some duds. Nocturnelle is sadly one of them.


  Oh I dont have that. Yes MAC can be very inconsistent with their quality across the board. Same finish, similar shade but usually quite diff outcomes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  And Over the years I have purchased Carbon many a times, never got a good one.


----------



## mel33t (Jul 15, 2014)

I got the pink set and I've used everything but the eyeshadows. They swatches nicely and the darker shade is stunning, but I would be nervous for fallout. So far no complaints about the pink box.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 15, 2014)

Look what finally came :eyelove:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 15, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Look what finally came














 FOTD FOTD FOTD


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 15, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh I dont have that. Yes MAC can be very inconsistent with their quality across the board. Same finish, similar shade but usually quite diff outcomes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I've never gotten a good Carbon, either!  I still use it, but it's definitely not my favorite black. I'm going to give Nocturnelle another chance one day because I know some people have it and love it. Mine is seriously almost unusable.  I can't get any color from it unless I scrape it.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 15, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Look what finally came


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 15, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Look what finally came


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 15, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I've never gotten a good Carbon, either!  I still use it, but it's definitely not my favorite black. I'm going to give Nocturnelle another chance one day because I know some people have it and love it. Mine is seriously almost unusable.  I can't get any color from it unless I scrape it.


  The Carbons I have gotten have been pretty crappy and I actually tossed them!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> The Carbons I have gotten have been pretty crappy and I actually tossed them!


  Ugh, I just hate that.  I wish MAC would work on it.  I mean, they pump it out with practically every quad, and yet it is one of their most disappointing shades.  It's not representing them in the best light.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 15, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I got the pink set and I've used everything but the eyeshadows. They swatches nicely and the darker shade is stunning, but I would be nervous for fallout. So far no complaints about the pink box.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 15, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Ugh, I just hate that.  I wish MAC would work on it.  I mean, they pump it out with practically every quad, and yet it is one of their most disappointing shades.  It's not representing them in the best light.


  I wish just once that I could of gotten one of the good ones, it even sucks when I swatch in store no matter which counter I'm at. I'm actually rather jealous of the people who have gotten good ones.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I wish just once that I could of gotten one of the good ones, it even sucks when I swatch in store no matter which counter I'm at. I'm actually rather jealous of the people who have gotten good ones.


  What is crappy about the ones you guys got ?


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 15, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> My Carbon isn't crappy but it is old maybe I got a good one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Patchy, ill pigmented, hard to blend, doesn't last.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Patchy, ill pigmented, hard to blend, doesn't last.


  oh !! how weird


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Patchy, ill pigmented, hard to blend, doesn't last.


  Dry texture, hard to blend, stiff and poor color payoff


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Patchy, ill pigmented, hard to blend, doesn't last.


  Exactly my problems with it.  I posted another pic on here before, but I'll see if I can find it again.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 15, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Dry texture, hard to blend, stiff and poor color payoff


  I'm going to have to try mine again I only use on outer V so I never really had a issue that I recall


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 15, 2014)

Top to bottom:

  Typrographic
  Carbon
  UD Blackout

  This mainly just shows the really poor pigmentation.  The blending issue and all of that is awful, too.  I'm jealous of all those people who seem to get good Carbons, too!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 15, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm going to have to try mine again I only use on outer V so I never really had a issue that I recall


  If I just want to deepen the outer V a tiny bit, it's workable.  I can deal with it.  I even used one of mine in my birthday makeup.  Definitely not my favorite, though.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 15, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Top to bottom:
> 
> Typrographic
> Carbon
> ...


  I really need to get Typographic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So pigmented


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 15, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I really need to get Typographic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Blends like a dream, too!!  I use it all the time.


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 15, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Look what finally came :eyelove:


  Yaaaaaay! :yahoo: Do you like it?


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 15, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Do you like it?


  I'd like to know, too!  I can't wait for a pic!


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 15, 2014)

Guys I have a really dumb question: Are the Macy's counters carrying Pro lipsticks? There's a mall 10 minutes from me, but I hate the mall and don't want to go if they're online or MAC store only.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 15, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Guys I have a really dumb question: Are the Macy's counters carrying Pro lipsticks? There's a mall 10 minutes from me, but I hate the mall and don't want to go if they're online or MAC store only.


  http://www.specktra.net/t/188787/lightbox/post/2711004/id/248649


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 15, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'd like to know, too!  I can't wait for a pic!


  I will post some tonight if I don't get lazy lmao


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 15, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Do you like it?


Beautiful ! Neither pink or red, just in between. Glam is a gorgeous lippie !


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 15, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Beautiful ! Neither pink or red, just in between. Glam is a gorgeous lippie !


  I'm excited cause I don't have a pink red lipstick


----------



## mel33t (Jul 15, 2014)

@Vineetha I'd say if you're thinking about the pink set get it. Not to enable but so far I've loved everything I've used. Especially the gloss. I'll swatch the shadows tonight but I remember the bottom shade being creamy.


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 15, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I like what I see in the tube haven't tried it yet will do when I get home I will post some tonight if I don't get lazy lmao


 Can't wait to see them :cheer:


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 15, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Beautiful ! Neither pink or red, just in between. Glam is a gorgeous lippie !:eyelove:


 I can't wait to get mine :eyelove: I think i will see mine for the first time in 2.5 weeks


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 15, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I think i will see mine for the first time in 2.5 weeks


  OMG why so long?


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 15, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm excited cause I don't have a pink red lipstick


 This really makes me want it. I love pinky red lipsticks.


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> OMG why so long?


 The order will be delivered to my mother and I won't see her during the next 2.5 weeks, i think


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 15, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> The order will be delivered to my mother and I won't see her during the next 2.5 weeks, i think


  That makes sense, but I think I'd die!


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 15, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> The order will be delivered to my mother and I won't see her during the next 2.5 weeks, i think


 Oh god that would be horrible! Once I accidentally shipped an order to my mom's house since it was still set as my default address. I live in Connecticut, she lives in Indiana. I didn't get my order until I went home for holidays!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That makes sense, but I think I'd die! :support:


 I am already so excited... i don't know how i will survive until then


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 15, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Oh god that would be horrible! Once I accidentally shipped an order to my mom's house since it was still set as my default address. I live in Connecticut, she lives in Indiana. I didn't get my order until I went home for holidays!


  I'd totally make my mom mail it to me!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 15, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I am already so excited... i don't know how i will survive until then


  You can do it! Hopefully the time flies by for you.


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 15, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Oh god that would be horrible! Once I accidentally shipped an order to my mom's house since it was still set as my default address. I live in Connecticut, she lives in Indiana. I didn't get my order until I went home for holidays!


 It could be that i will see my father next week so he could take the lippie with him... fingers crossed


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You can do it! Hopefully the time flies by for you.


 Thanks for your support  Lipstickaddiction is a bad thing :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Pretty! I wonder how similar it is to Studded Kiss. It looks a bit darker, but kinda sorta similar.


Closest thing in my stash is TTT to the color


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Closest thing in my stash is TTT to the color


  Hmmm.....I have my heart set on Living Legend because it looks like a TTT dupe. Think I'm going to have to skip out on it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Hmmm.....I have my heart set on Living Legend because it looks like a TTT dupe. Think I'm going to have to skip out on it.


I can do swatches later to really see how different or the same they are


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I can do swatches later to really see how different or the same they are


  Yes please!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yes please!


I'll toss in 6six6 and Fixed on drama as well


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'll toss in 6six6 and Fixed on drama as well









Yessss


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'll toss in 6six6 and Fixed on drama as well


  can't wait


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'll toss in 6six6 and Fixed on drama as well


 Super excited about this!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2014)

Alright lady loves here you go We have from L to R and T to B Motorhead, TTT, FOD and 6six6  In person motorhead is a less purple and more red than TTT


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Thanks Dolly! Similar, but not quite. Now it's looking kinda like Sin to me.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2014)

I am going to need SIN lol
  I am calling everywhere like a mad woman trying to find my sister POE.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am going to need SIN lol
> I am calling everywhere like a mad woman trying to find my sister POE.


  You can order it off the Sephora site I believe.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You can order it off the Sephora site I believe.


  Yes but that means she'll have to order more lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yes but that means she'll have to order more lol


  True!


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Beautiful! Thank you.

  All these swatches and the nasty humidity here in CT have me seriously needing Fall to come *now*.  I really want to start doing vampy lips, but I need my tan to fade out a little first.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> True!


  Some places seem to be saying Thursday or next week so maybe it'll be around later this week or next week since some stores seem to of not gotten all the stock in yet.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Some places seem to be saying Thursday or next week so maybe it'll be around later this week or next week since some stores seem to of not gotten all the stock in yet.


  So because my store yesterday said they didn't have Poe and the testers was stolen, I called everywhere else.
  A few places had them out, and few were like who is Kat Von D lol anyways
  I decided to call my local one just incase...up got a shipment this morning and they have a Poe on hold for my sister lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> So because my store yesterday said they didn't have Poe and the testers was stolen, I called everywhere else.
> A few places had them out, and few were like who is Kat Von D lol anyways
> I decided to call my local one just incase...up got a shipment this morning and they have a Poe on hold for my sister lol


  YAY!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> So because my store yesterday said they didn't have Poe and the testers was stolen, I called everywhere else.
> A few places had them out, and few were like who is Kat Von D lol anyways
> I decided to call my local one just incase...up got a shipment this morning and they have a Poe on hold for my sister lol


  YAYyyy! Thank you for the swatches. I am on 2 minds about these. Love the shades but I am quite worried about the texture. Chances are if I buy the lippies just for the shade and the texture is not to my liking, it will stay there long forgotten. Better skip than do that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am sure Poe is gonna look gorgeous on her!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Alright lady loves here you go We have from L to R and T to B Motorhead, TTT, FOD and 6six6  In person motorhead is a less purple and more red than TTT


 Thanks for the swatches Boo!! I like Motorhead but I'm thinking I like 6six6 more lmao!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> So because my store yesterday said they didn't have Poe and the testers was stolen, I called everywhere else. A few places had them out, and few were like who is Kat Von D lol anyways I decided to call my local one just incase...up got a shipment this morning and they have a Poe on hold for my sister lol


 I can't wait to see pic ompom:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I can't wait to see pic ompom:


I am being so effing kind lol  I can't wait to see a pic either. She hasn't left yet though lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Thanks for the swatches Boo!! I like Motorhead but I'm thinking I like 6six6 more lmao!!


6six6 is an effing dream to apply.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 15, 2014)

This girl here has swatches of all 3 look in the box sets:
  http://web.stagram.com/n/makeupbydi_anis


----------



## ginski (Jul 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am going to need SIN lol I am calling everywhere like a mad woman trying to find my sister POE.


I dunno if I'm loving mine. ....


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2014)

ginski said:


> I dunno if I'm loving mine. ....


Why?


----------



## ginski (Jul 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Why?


might just not be my thang lol! It's beautiful but I dunno where to wear it. May b u want? Lol!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2014)

ginski said:


> might just not be my thang lol! It's beautiful but I dunno where to wear it. May b u want? Lol!


Where it everywhere lol It looks stunning on you. Hows the texture is it matte?


----------



## ginski (Jul 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Where it everywhere lol It looks stunning on you. Hows the texture is it matte?


kind of matte with a coppery sparkle?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2014)

ginski said:


> kind of matte with a coppery sparkle?


Gotcha. Thank you. Is there a lot of glitter lol


----------



## ginski (Jul 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Gotcha. Thank you. Is there a lot of glitter lol


doesn't read glittery,  but dimensional?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2014)

ginski said:


> doesn't read glittery,  but dimensional?


Sounds perfect


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 15, 2014)

Why does Unlawful have to look nearly identical to Peachtwist? I JUST bought PT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  http://www.temptalia.com/nars-unlawful-dupes-comparisons


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Why does Unlawful have to look nearly identical to Peachtwist? I JUST bought PT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I noticed that before... they look REALLY similar.  I don't have Peachtwist but it has remained one of the few MAC blushes I've been lemming lately, so I'm really pleased that I can get a Nars version.  They look way too close to have both, though, I think.  Just think of it as money saved!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 15, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I noticed that before... they look REALLY similar.  I don't have Peachtwist but it has remained one of the few MAC blushes I've been lemming lately, so I'm really pleased that I can get a Nars version.  They look way too close to have both, though, I think.  Just think of it as money saved!!


  I can't wait to get my PT I just purchased mine a couple of days ago


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 15, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I can't wait to get my PT I just purchased mine a couple of days ago


  I just bought mine last Thursday when I bought Full Fuchsia and so now I really can't justify buying Unlawful and I wanted to be an Unlawful Outlaw. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  PT is beautiful and I love it! I've worn it twice since buying it and can see it getting tons of use.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 15, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I noticed that before... they look REALLY similar.  I don't have Peachtwist but it has remained one of the few MAC blushes I've been lemming lately, so I'm really pleased that I can get a Nars version.  They look way too close to have both, though, I think.  Just think of it as money saved!!


  I just got PT recently and adore it. I might still take PT in and swatch it next to Unlawful to double check though.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I just bought mine last Thursday when I bought Full Fuchsia and so now I really can't justify buying Unlawful and I wanted to be an Unlawful Outlaw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Maybe swatch them directly next to each other when you get a chance.  Or wait for more online swatches.  Sometimes things look really similar (or different) in T's pics and it turns out to not be the case.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I just got PT recently and adore it. I might still take PT in and swatch it next to Unlawful to double check though.


  LOL, I was just typing that.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I just got PT recently and adore it. I might still take PT in and swatch it next to Unlawful to double check though.


Good Idea naomi


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 15, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Maybe swatch them directly next to each other when you get a chance.  Or wait for more online swatches. * Sometimes things look really similar (or different) in T's pics* and it turns out to not be the case.


  I feel the same, plus our skin tones are so different that I can't usually use her swatches as a guideline for how they'll look on me. I am going to be sad though if they're really actually that similar.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 15, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> LOL, I was just typing that.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 15, 2014)

Great. Full Fuchsia just arrived today but now I need Peach Twist! LOL


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2014)

My sister is awesome she bought me LD today


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> My sister is awesome she bought me LD today


  Lady Danger??


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Lady Danger??


  YES lol


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> My sister is awesome she bought me LD today


  Picture!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 15, 2014)

Giving the coral look in a box another look... don't think I'm getting it but it looks pretty.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 15, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Great. Full Fuchsia just arrived today but now I need Peach Twist! LOL


I bet FF is going to look beautiful on you!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> My sister is awesome she bought me LD today


Pic or it didn't happen!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I bet FF is going to look beautiful on you!


  I should take a look at FF sometime soon


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Pic or it didn't happen!


  It is all over IG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  I am wearing no makeup, and it has been so hot.
  I will post one Thursday, when i actually do my makeup lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It is all over IG :haha:  I am wearing no makeup, and it has been so hot. I will post one Thursday, when i actually do my makeup lol


I'll go look. I only really check IG maybe once or twice a day so I miss a lot of stuff. Lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 15, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Giving the coral look in a box another look... don't think I'm getting it but it looks pretty.


  It does, esp the 3 shades in the e/s trio. But I am not a big fan of lustres and also such corals dont look that great on me. I am so leaning towards the pink one though!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'll go look. I only really check IG maybe once or twice a day so I miss a lot of stuff. Lol


  I am usually on at least 3 times a day for a bit, posting and liking pics.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 15, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> It does, esp the 3 shades in the e/s trio. But I am not a big fan of lustres and also such corals dont look that great on me. I am so leaning towards the pink one though! :haha:


  I decided to recommend it to my husband's cousin instead. I have similar shades already and those colors would look really good on her. The Pink one looks nice, too.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am usually on at least 3 times a day for a bit, posting and liking pics.


  I get on a couple times a day but I don't post super often.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am usually on at least 3 times a day for a bit, posting and liking pics.


I like seeing what my nieces are up to.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I like seeing what my nieces are up to.








 I just browse once in a while that too only when I am really looking for a swatch or something.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I like seeing what my nieces are up to.


Aww what a wonderful aunt


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I get on a couple times a day but I don't post super often.


follow me mandy oke: I usually just post what I buy though.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I bet FF is going to look beautiful on you!


Thanks! I wore it today and it is absolutely gorgeous! Probably should have waited to purchase it since I am eyeing the matte fuchsia from Novel Romance, but that's okay. A girl can never have too many fuschia's right? LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So clearly my no buy went down the drain. I may or may not have also bought the coral and nude look in a box sets


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 15, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Thanks! I wore it today and it is absolutely gorgeous! Probably should have waited to purchase it since I am eyeing the matte fuchsia from Novel Romance, but that's okay. A girl can never have too many fuschia's right? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 15, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Thanks! I wore it today and it is absolutely gorgeous! Probably should have waited to purchase it since I am eyeing the matte fuchsia from Novel Romance, but that's okay. A girl can never have too many fuschia's right? LOL :happydance:   So clearly my no buy went down the drain. I may or may not have also bought the coral and nude look in a box sets


  Let me know how the coral box works out for you! My husband's cousin is interested


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 15, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> It does, esp the 3 shades in the e/s trio. But I am not a big fan of lustres and also such corals dont look that great on me. I am so leaning towards the pink one though!


If you don't already have Embrace Me, the pink one is a MUST!

  I bought the coral one today because corals are my thing, and the Mac girl compared swatched ALL the Mac corals in the store by comparison, and none came close! Funny! I usually don't care for lustres, but this one seems way more opaque. It's gorgeous. The nude lipstick in the nude box is gorgeous too, and I don't have anything like it.  I bought it to go with my bijou lipglass--the combo is a stunning nude lip!

  These boxes really are awesome this year!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> follow me mandy oke: I usually just post what I buy though.


  Sure, what is your IG name?


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 15, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Let me know how the coral box works out for you! My husband's cousin is interested


I LOVE it already and have read only fantastic reviews online! Yesterday they sold like 10 or more of the coral box at my Bay. I went back today and they were down to 2, so I grabbed one fast. LOL!

  Are you still holding strong on your no buy? Kudos to you if you are!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 15, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> I LOVE it already and have read only fantastic reviews online! Yesterday they sold like 10 or more of the coral box at my Bay. I went back today and they were down to 2, so I grabbed one fast. LOL!  Are you still holding strong on your no buy? Kudos to you if you are! :bouquet:


  Fantastic! Any other MAC lipsticks similar to that one?


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 15, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> *If you don't already have Embrace Me, the pink one is a MUST!*
> 
> I bought the coral one today because corals are my thing, and the Mac girl compared swatched ALL the Mac corals in the store by comparison, and none came close! Funny! I usually don't care for lustres, but this one seems way more opaque. It's gorgeous. The nude lipstick in the nude box is gorgeous too, and I don't have anything like it.  I bought it to go with my bijou lipglass--the combo is a stunning nude lip!
> 
> These boxes really are awesome this year!


  I am seriously thinking of picking that one up. Loved the look of the coral one too but corals arent that flattering on me, but I think I just might pick up the pink one once it goes online!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 15, 2014)

Off topic, But I am planning to fill my Prolongwear E/s palette. As of now the only shaes I have are uninterrupted and one to watch. I need 4 more, suggestions...


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 15, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Thanks! I wore it today and it is absolutely gorgeous! Probably should have waited to purchase it since I am eyeing the matte fuchsia from Novel Romance, but that's okay. A girl can never have too many fuschia's right? LOL :happydance:   So clearly my no buy went down the drain. I may or may not have also bought the coral and nude look in a box sets


Different finish! :haha:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Different finish!


  Yes the best reason


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 15, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Off topic, But I am planning to fill my Prolongwear E/s palette. As of now the only shaes I have are uninterrupted and one to watch. I need 4 more, suggestions...:flower:


There's an on topic in here? :haha: I wish I could help, but I don't own any of the PLWES and I'd hate to look at the site, pick pretty colours and have them turn out to be total carbons.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 15, 2014)

FYI, whenever something is not so great and a pain I'm going to call it a total carbon. :lol:


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 15, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I am seriously thinking of picking that one up. Loved the look of the coral one too but corals arent that flattering on me, but I think I just might pick up the pink one once it goes online!


Keep your eyes peeled because that one is a hot commodity and I am betting it will sell out fast!

  I am debating getting the pink one too for a back up of embrace me (LOVE that matte lipstick!). I wore it yesterday and hubs literally yelled from the car and across the street ---"Nice lips! Looks really pretty!" HAHAHA! Clearly he loves the brights!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Sure, what is your IG name?


dollyritz  I'll follow you right back


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> There's an on topic in here? :haha: I wish I could help, but I don't own any of the PLWES and I'd hate to look at the site, pick pretty colours and have them turn out to be total carbons.


  Lol, exactly, no such thing as on topic here! Haha, I like that term... total carbon!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> FYI, whenever something is not so great and a pain I'm going to call it a total carbon. :lol:


lol I like carbon......I was on youtube and a few youtubers are using fetch! Wth is up with that


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> There's an on topic in here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I just meant from the current topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yeah I was trying to do the same but wanted to avoid total carbons


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> dollyritz  I'll follow you right back


  Done! I'm themandyvanhook on Instagram for anyone who cares lol.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Done! I'm themandyvanhook on Instagram for anyone who cares lol.


Done aswell lol


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 15, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Fantastic! Any other MAC lipsticks similar to that one?


Nope! There were none similar to the coral box lippy--at least swatched on my arm. I personally think Ever Hip is close, but that was LE from a few years back. It reminds me a bit of Toying Around. I will compare it with TA later tonight.
  Here is a pretty good blog post with swatches of EVERYTHING!

  http://glamifysg.wordpress.com/2014/06/28/review-mac-look-in-a-box-in-nude-pink-coral/


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 15, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Keep your eyes peeled because that one is a hot commodity and I am betting it will sell out fast!
> 
> I am debating getting the pink one too for a back up of embrace me (LOVE that matte lipstick!). I wore it yesterday and hubs literally yelled from the car and across the street ---"*Nice lips! Looks really pretty!" HAHAHA! Clearly he loves the brights!*


  No better reason needed to backup!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 15, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> No better reason needed to backup!


I know right! If hubs notices and says something, I jump on the back up wagon!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 15, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> I know right! If hubs notices and says something, I jump on the back up wagon!


  I think it will be up thursday if not sooner! See subconsciously I have already made up my mind


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 15, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I think it will be up thursday if not sooner! See subconsciously I have already made up my mind


I am hoping it is! I look first thing every morning---LOL! It sold out FAST at my local bay, and a lot of people want embrace me. You will LOVE it!


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 15, 2014)

So today, we were walking to the mailbox because I was expecting my ipsy bag for the month and my fiancee goes, "It's like you have a collection of makeup!" 

It made me laugh.


----------



## mel33t (Jul 15, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> It does, esp the 3 shades in the e/s trio. But I am not a big fan of lustres and also such corals dont look that great on me. I am so leaning towards the pink one though!


  Here are the swatches of the e/s in the pink box. The top and bottom shades aren't that glittery and they come off more like velux pearl, at least IMO. The middle one is glittery and it does swatch well, it's just the same color as my skin, a champagne rose shade. The darker shade leans more towards a brown-y purple which I think will compliment all shades. You definitely need a matte shade in the crease and maybe another matte color to work with this, but it's a good palette. I see myself using the bottom color (swatched) on it's own as an inner corner highlight and running the top purple color (swatched) along my lower lash line for a night out. 

  I honestly like everything in the pink box. I think it's well worth it.


----------



## mel33t (Jul 15, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> So today, we were walking to the mailbox because I was expecting my ipsy bag for the month and my fiancee goes, "It's like you have a collection of makeup!"
> 
> It made me laugh.







  My boyfriend saw my collection a few days ago and he said... "Oh, so this is where the treasure chest is"
  Hey, at least they're supportive! Mine even helped me do inventory on some lip glosses the other night!


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 15, 2014)

mel33t said:


> My boyfriend saw my collection a few days ago and he said... "Oh, so this is where the treasure chest is"
> Hey, at least they're supportive! Mine even helped me do inventory on some lip glosses the other night!


  He's mostly supportive. I don't think he gets why I have more makeup than I can really use, though. But then, I don't get why he has to buy every new MMORPG that comes out, and I'm NEVER going to let him live down the time he bought ninja pants for $300 so he could look cool at Karate. LOL!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 15, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Here are the swatches of the e/s in the pink box. The top and bottom shades aren't that glittery and they come off more like velux pearl, at least IMO. The middle one is glittery and it does swatch well, it's just the same color as my skin, a champagne rose shade. The darker shade leans more towards a brown-y purple which I think will compliment all shades. You definitely need a matte shade in the crease and maybe another matte color to work with this, but it's a good palette. I see myself using the bottom color (swatched) on it's own as an inner corner highlight and running the top purple color (swatched) along my lower lash line for a night out.
> 
> I honestly like everything in the pink box. I think it's well worth it.


  Thank you for the swatches. Yes I think 2 ut of 3 is pretty good considering the lipglas, lipstick and eyeliner works well too. It sure is a deal. I AM getting the pink one! Thanks a lot!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 15, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Done! I'm themandyvanhook on Instagram for anyone who cares lol.


 I follow u as well


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 16, 2014)

Good Morning Everyone!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good Morning Everyone!


  Howdy Vineetha!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Howdy Vineetha!


  Howdy! started the day with 2 b2b meeting and I am hungry now!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Howdy! started the day with 2 b2b meeting and I am hungry now!


  I'm sitting in my office making small talk and trying to stay awake.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 16, 2014)

Well I was just looking at the Unlawful dupe list. While I think the shades are along the same vein, I dont think these will look similar. Unlawful show a a touch more brown than PT ? Also I find the the lighting is very bright, so shades have a tendency to appear a tad lighter than they are actually imo.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 16, 2014)

For one thing I do have both PT and Rockateur and they dont look anything alike on me though


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> For one thing I do have both PT and Rockateur and they dont look anything alike on me though


  Rockateur is pretty gorgeous! I'm going to definitely check them out in person before I decide for sure to skip Unlawful because I really had my heart set on Unlawful & Outlaw. lol


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 16, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I follow u as well


  What is your name on there?  I need to follow you back!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 16, 2014)

I followed you too, Mandy!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I followed you too, Mandy!


  What's your name?


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 16, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> What's your name?


  Naomi_Hope


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Naomi_Hope


  Thanks! I'll follow you, too! Anyone else have any IG's for me to follow?


----------



## mel33t (Jul 16, 2014)

I followed you Mandy.   Mine is mel33t, same on here


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 16, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Mine is mel33t, same on here


  Thanks!  Gonna have to make a list and follow you all after I get home from work!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 16, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> What is your name on there?  I need to follow you back!


 I've actually been following you for awhile before I knew you were even on this forum lmao!! My username is misslocalee13


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I followed you too, Mandy!





mel33t said:


> I followed you Mandy.   I'm going to follow you as well   Mine is mel33t, same on here


 You too lmao!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 16, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I've actually been following you for awhile before I knew you were even on this forum lmao!! My username is misslocalee13


  I'm going to follow you! lol


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 16, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I've actually been following you for awhile before I knew you were even on this forum lmao!! My username is misslocalee13


  LOL wow!!  I am not very good with posting on there so idk why anyone would wanna follow me! I'm going to try to get better about it, though.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 16, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> LOL wow!!  I am not very good with posting on there so idk why anyone would wanna follow me! I'm going to try to get better about it, though.


  I've gotten better, but I'm not really a daily poster.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 16, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> LOL wow!!  I am not very good with posting on there so idk why anyone would wanna follow me! I'm going to try to get better about it, though.


  Well you posted a looked that I really liked and I just followed you lmao!! But yes you need to post more


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've gotten better, but I'm not really a daily poster.


  I use to be a daily poster but I still do post once in awhile . I just requested you accept me now lmao!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good Morning Everyone!


  Good Morning !!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 16, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I use to be a daily poster but I still do post once in awhile . I just requested you accept me now lmao!!


  I did! Geez!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 16, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Good Morning !!











 Someone poked?


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I did! Geez!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 16, 2014)

So here is my pic of me wearing the beloved Glam


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 16, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


>


  Wowwwwwww Glam looks just gorgeous on you! Beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Definitely worth breaking the NOBUY for!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good Morning Everyone!


Morning


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 16, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


>


  I love it! You look fabulous in Glam! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I like how it was referred to as "beloved Glam"


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 16, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> So here is my pic of me wearing the beloved Glam


Wowza  stunning on you


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Morning


  Morning Dear! Howdy!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 16, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


>


  It's just so perfect on you!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 16, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> It's just so perfect on you!!


  Thanks!! Mandy in person you can see it has a little more pink than in the pic but I do love everything about it thanks to all you ladies that enabled me Lmao!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Morning Dear! Howdy! :flower:


 how are you?


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> how are you?








 Kinda sleepy but yup going good


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 16, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Definitely worth breaking the rules for this baby
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yes, it does tend to photograph a bit more red than it is in real life.  That's probably why so many people think it is similar to the reds they already have and skipped it.


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 16, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> So here is my pic of me wearing the beloved Glam


 Woooow, that's gorgeous! :eyelove: It looks so great on you! Now i am even more excited :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 16, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Definitely worth breaking the rules for this baby
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You're most welcome!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 16, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


>


It's beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on you !


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 16, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Yes, it does tend to photograph a bit more red than it is in real life.  That's probably why so many people think it is similar to the reds they already have and skipped it.


  I know even in the tube it looks pretty red but once you apply it you can totally see the pink in it


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 16, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> It's beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank You!!


----------



## mel33t (Jul 16, 2014)

... Okay I might need Glam now.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 16, 2014)

mel33t said:


> ... Okay I might need Glam now.








What you dont have Glam yet! How did we miss you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 YOU NEED GLAM


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 16, 2014)

mel33t said:


> ... Okay I might need Glam now.








Go get it!!! lmao!!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 16, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


>


Wow! You look gorgeous in Glam! Totally your red!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 16, 2014)

mel33t said:


> ... Okay I might NEED Glam now.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 16, 2014)

oke:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 16, 2014)

Just created a new IG, added and followed all of you. My older Id well had nothing to do with MU 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Havent posted anything myself yet, will do


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 16, 2014)

mel33t said:


> ... Okay I might need Glam now.


 oke: No one leaves this thread without owning Glam  :whip:


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 16, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> No one leaves this thread without owning Glam








 Teamnobuyjuly ? This thread has become Teambuyglamjuly or


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 16, 2014)

We're merely performing our civic duties when we enable people to buy Glam. Enriching lives and bringing smiles one poke at a time.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 16, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Teamnobuyjuly ? This thread has become Teambuyglamjuly or








 #BUYEVERYTHINGJULYESPGLAM


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> We're merely performing our civic duties when we enable people to buy Glam. Enriching lives and bringing smiles one poke at a time.








 We should add this as tag line for the thread


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 16, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> No one leaves this thread without owning Glam


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> We should add this as tag line for the thread


  LOL! We should!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm going to add #TEAMENABLEEVERYONEINTOBUYINGGLAM to my signature.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 16, 2014)

LOL


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 16, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> LOL


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 16, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


>


  You look so gorgeous!  Glam seriously looks like the perfect color.  I'm thinking about buying it.

  P.S. Teach me how to wear cute hats like that and not look like an idiot.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 16, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Wow! You look gorgeous in Glam! Totally your red!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That's right!! To come to this tread you must buy Glam


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 16, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> You look so gorgeous!  Glam seriously looks like the perfect color.  I'm thinking about buying it.
> 
> P.S. Teach me how to wear cute hats like that and not look like an idiot.


  Thank you Doll!! You cracked my up about the hat comment I throw them on when I'm lazy to style my hair HAHAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 16, 2014)

Good afternoon everyone! Here is my FOTD. I love this eyeshadow with this lipstick, I think I'll wear this combo more often. It's from the Stila Impressionist palette...I used book I the minimalist one with all the browns/neutrals. The lipstick is UD F Bomb.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 16, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Good afternoon everyone! Here is my FOTD. I love this eyeshadow with this lipstick, I think I'll wear this combo more often. It's from the Stila Impressionist palette...I used book I the minimalist one with all the browns/neutrals. The lipstick is UD F Bomb.


:eyelove:


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 16, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


>


  I love it!


----------



## mel33t (Jul 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


   Okay, this is the best ever!!!! If Gandalf says I must then I have to!   Oh how I wish they would make LOTR makeup or superhero makeup!! Ther nerd in me would go crazy.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 16, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Good afternoon everyone! Here is my FOTD. I love this eyeshadow with this lipstick, I think I'll wear this combo more often. It's from the Stila Impressionist palette...I used book I the minimalist one with all the browns/neutrals. The lipstick is UD F Bomb.








 Love the look


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 16, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Good afternoon everyone! Here is my FOTD. I love this eyeshadow with this lipstick, I think I'll wear this combo more often. It's from the Stila Impressionist palette...I used book I the minimalist one with all the browns/neutrals. The lipstick is UD F Bomb.


You look beautiful


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 16, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Okay, this is the best ever!!!! If Gandalf says I must then I have to!   Oh how I wish they would make LOTR makeup or superhero makeup!! Ther nerd in me would go crazy.


Gandalf's word is law.  :whip: I think I'd die if there was a LOTR collection! Can you imagine the packaging? Especially if they did it even remotely similar to the extended edition DVD packaging from many moons ago! That was probably the most beautiful DVD packaging ever!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think I'd die if there was a LOTR collection! Can you imagine the packaging? Especially if they did it even remotely similar to the extended edition DVD packaging from many moons ago! That was probably the most beautiful DVD packaging ever!








 An LOTR collection. I was just thinking about it the other day That would be just awesome and such a huge theme to choose from! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













  And if its anything close, I might end up buying it all


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks everyone 

  I would love a LOTR collection based on the makeup they did on the elf women. That would be so awesome.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :sweat:  An LOTR collection. I was just thinking about it the other day That would be just awesome and such a huge theme to choose from!       And if its anything close, I might end up buying it all :haha:





pandorablack said:


> Thanks everyone   I would love a LOTR collection based on the makeup they did on the elf women. That would be so awesome.


I say we band together and start a riot that lasts until MAC complies.  Lol


----------



## mel33t (Jul 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I say we band together and start a riot that lasts until MAC complies. Lol


  I'm in!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I say we band together and start a riot that lasts until MAC complies. Lol


  I'm in too. I love LOTR


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 16, 2014)

Here is Lady danger. I did full makeup to cook dinner :lol: why idk


----------



## jenise (Jul 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Here is Lady danger. I did full makeup to cook dinner :lol: why idk


 Looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Here is Lady danger. I did full makeup to cook dinner :lol: why idk


:eyelove:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Is there any other way to cook dinner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Loved LD on you Dolly!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I say we band together and start a riot that lasts until MAC complies. Lol


  See Another riot
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And you say you are the worst enabler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Count me in!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Is there any other way to cook dinner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you


----------



## mel33t (Jul 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Gorgeous girly!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What blush are you wearing? It looks so pretty.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 16, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Gorgeous girly!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you love...That is Pleasure Model edb and I lurve it.


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 16, 2014)

L





Dolly Snow said:


> Here is Lady danger. I did full makeup to cook dinner :lol: why idk


  Wow!  LD  looks gorgeous on u!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Here is Lady danger. I did full makeup to cook dinner :lol: why idk


 Very Pretty on you Boo!! :eyelove:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 16, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> L Wow!  LD  looks gorgeous on u!


  Thank you lovey 





rocksteadybaby said:


> Very Pretty on you Boo!! :eyelove:


Thank you brows


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


Your lips are PERFECT! Wow! LD is gorgeous on you!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 16, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Your lips are PERFECT! Wow! LD is gorgeous on you!


Thank you babe


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 16, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Good afternoon everyone! Here is my FOTD. I love this eyeshadow with this lipstick, I think I'll wear this combo more often. It's from the Stila Impressionist palette...I used book I the minimalist one with all the browns/neutrals. The lipstick is UD F Bomb.


Gorgeous!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 16, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Good afternoon everyone! Here is my FOTD. I love this eyeshadow with this lipstick, I think I'll wear this combo more often. It's from the Stila Impressionist palette...I used book I the minimalist one with all the browns/neutrals. The lipstick is UD F Bomb.


   SO, SO PRETTY!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


   GORGEOUS Dolly---IT's good to celebrate you 



even if  it's while you're cooking dinner!!!


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Very nice!! I did full face makeup today too. All I did was go to the grocery store.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 16, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Very nice!! I did full face makeup today too. All I did was go to the grocery store.


I love grocery shopping in makeup lol I figure might aswell wear it right loland thank you


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 16, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] GORGEOUS Dolly---IT's good to celebrate you [/COLOR]:lmao: [COLOR=0000FF]even if  it's while you're cooking dinner!!![/COLOR]


Thank you meddy love  My fam was asking where I was going :lol: I said nowhere just want to feel pretty


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> See Another riot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm all about rioting and starting fires apparently.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 17, 2014)

@Vineetha weren't you eyeballing this?
  http://www.temptalia.com/chanel-dentelle-precieuse-illuminating-powder-review-photos-swatches


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> @Vineetha weren't you eyeballing this?
> http://www.temptalia.com/chanel-dentelle-precieuse-illuminating-powder-review-photos-swatches









I was secretly hoping she give it a bad rating or something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Well I love it....


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 17, 2014)

That is exactly how I love my highlighters. Not frosty, subtle sheen, And without a cream or white base- golden beige will blend right in


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm all about rioting and starting fires apparently.


  Apparently!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I was secretly hoping she give it a bad rating or something
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It is lovely, but holy moly 80 bones?


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It is lovely, but holy moly 80 bones?


  Yeah part of my reason for wanting it to be a dud! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh and sometimes they do have duds. But when they do it right, its just the most beautiful highlighter ever. I love my highlighters to have a sheen and not look frosty or have a white/cream base and this one fits bill. Not that Chanel doesnt make frosty ones, they sure do. But this is pretty!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm quite excited about the Christian Louboutin Beauté collection that is supposed to launch this year. Only way I'll ever be able to afford anything with his name on it.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 17, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Good afternoon everyone! Here is my FOTD. I love this eyeshadow with this lipstick, I think I'll wear this combo more often. It's from the Stila Impressionist palette...I used book I the minimalist one with all the browns/neutrals. The lipstick is UD F Bomb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  So glad you finally got LD!  It looks fantastic on you! I think it suits you better than it does me, which is what I was thinking before you even got it.  Not that it looks bad on me, but it definitely looks better on you.  It's a lipstick everyone should own, though!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 17, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Gorgeous!  You look great in red!
> 
> 
> So glad you finally got LD!  It looks fantastic on you! I think it suits you better than it does me, which is what I was thinking before you even got it.  Not that it looks bad on me, but it definitely looks better on you. * It's a lipstick everyone should own, though!*


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>








 Shop, cook ( MAC again ! )
  The fact is that you look beautiful Dolly.


----------



## Calla88 (Jul 17, 2014)

Look at all the ladies in the pretty red lipsticks!  We are half way through July, how is the no buy going? Been but my to buy list is very long! LOL


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 17, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Look at all the ladies in the pretty red lipsticks!  We are half way through July, how is the no buy going? Been but my to buy list is very long! LOL


  I broke it twice with Nightshade on the 4th and then Full Fuchsia & Peachtwist last Thursday.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 17, 2014)

Why did I check out Vineetha's sale and see she has Evening Stroll CC?


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 17, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Look at all the ladies in the pretty red lipsticks!  We are half way through July, how is the no buy going? Been but my to buy list is very long! LOL


it's quite easy for me Calla as the collections have not come out yet ! But my signature says it all


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Why did I check out Vineetha's sale and see she has Evening Stroll CC?


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 17, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> it's quite easy for me Calla as the collections have not come out yet ! But my signature says it all


  Chanel Dentelle Precieuse


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 17, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Look at all the ladies in the pretty red lipsticks!  We are half way through July, how is the no buy going? Been but my to buy list is very long! LOL








 Yeah about that...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 didnt really work out as planned


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 17, 2014)

I sure do not regret that FF lippy though, I LOVE that thing!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I sure do not regret that FF lippy though, I LOVE that thing!


  Mine is yet to come! I got Fusion pink and show orchid at the store and later saw FF on you- caved...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh and I adore FOF


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Chanel Dentelle Precieuse


Oh yes thank you for reminding me , I will call the Chanel store in Paris, Dentelle Précieuse is just beautiful


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 17, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Oh yes thank you for reminding me , I will call the Chanel store in Paris, Dentelle Précieuse is just beautiful








 it is


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Mine is yet to come! I got Fusion pink and show orchid at the store and later saw FF on you- caved...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  FOF is one of my favorite lippies in the world!!!
  I really liked FP and will probably go back for that and SO at some point. I bet they're all lovely on you!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 17, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Gorgeous!  You look great in red!   So glad you finally got LD!  It looks fantastic on you! I think it suits you better than it does me, which is what I was thinking before you even got it.  Not that it looks bad on me, but it definitely looks better on you.  It's a lipstick everyone should own, though!


Thank you mandy! But i bet it looks fantastic on you


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 17, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Shop, cook ( MAC again ! ) The fact is that you look beautiful Dolly.


Lmao thank you


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lmao thank you


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 17, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Look at all the ladies in the pretty red lipsticks!  We are half way through July, how is the no buy going? Been but my to buy list is very long! LOL


  What no buy list??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is enabler-ville


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 17, 2014)

I wonder when the UD Pulp Fiction collection will hit Ulta.com, they have 8% cash back on Ebates right now and I'd so like to take advantage of that. lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I wonder when the UD Pulp Fiction collection will hit Ulta.com, they have 8% cash back on Ebates right now and I'd so like to take advantage of that. lol


  Somewhere around 28th I guess, thats what I read. But for the life of me cant remember where. I just searched!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Somewhere around 28th I guess, thats what I read. But for the life of me cant remember where. I just searched!


  Well I hope I can still get 8% come the 28th.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> What no buy list??
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Yes it is !  Everyone has to post a buy list ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




in fact


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 17, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Yes it is !  Everyone has to post a buy list !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh god, you don't even want to see how long my buy list has gotten.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 17, 2014)

This is just plain silly
  http://www.viralnova.com/vegetable-identities/


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 17, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Yes it is !  Everyone has to post a buy list !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  My to buy list actually isn't too bad at the moment. It only consists of like 5 items. This does not count my upcoming collections list, it's just things I've put off buying this month.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> This is just plain silly
> http://www.viralnova.com/vegetable-identities/








 I like silly!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 17, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Yes it is !  Everyone has to post a buy list !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  My to buy list isnt big at all bec- well as you know what happened.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its just Unlawful, Final cut and Seduction blushes to go now!


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> My to buy list actually isn't too bad at the moment. It only consists of like 5 items. This does not count my upcoming collections list, it's just things I've put off buying this month.


  Really? Well, you're a seasoned pro compared to me.  I still have so much to get.

  Right now:

  l/s:
  Glam (Ugggh need it now.)
  Saint Germain
  Sin
  Up The Amp
  Heroine
  Fleshpot
  Flamingo
  Candy Yum Yum
  KVD Homegirl
  KVD Bauhau5

  e/s:
  KVD Ladybird palette
  Tarte Rainforest After Dark Palette
  Too Faced Boudoir Eyes

  ...I could go on.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 17, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Really? Well, you're a seasoned pro compared to me.  I still have so much to get.  Right now:  l/s: Glam (Ugggh need it now.) Saint Germain Sin Up The Amp Heroine Fleshpot Flamingo Candy Yum Yum KVD Homegirl KVD Bauhau5  e/s: KVD Ladybird palette Tarte Rainforest After Dark Palette Too Faced Boudoir Eyes  ...I could go on. :haha:


Get the KVD Ladybird palette first because those will eventually like in a month be taken offline.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Get the KVD Ladybird palette first because those will eventually like in a month be taken offline.


  Nooo! Do you think they'll mark them down first?


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> This is just plain silly
> http://www.viralnova.com/vegetable-identities/








Fun !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> My to buy list isnt big at all bec- well as you know what happened.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Yes.. My list is small, a few items only ( Glam among others ) but I still 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




to low buy lol !


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 17, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Really? Well, you're a seasoned pro compared to me.  I still have so much to get.
> 
> Right now:
> 
> ...


  That's some list!
  Mine off the top of my head is:

  For sure buys:

  NARS Outlaw blush
  NARS Unlawful blush
  MAC Copperthorn
  Urban Decay Mrs. Mia Wallace lipstick
  UD lip pencil in the same colour as the lippy

  That's it that I can think of!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 17, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Really? Well, you're a seasoned pro compared to me.  I still have so much to get.
> 
> Right now:
> 
> ...


  Lovely list!  Sin, Saint Germain, and Flamingo have all been on my list.  I have the other MAC lipsticks and love them all.  I don't own any of Kat von D's makeup.  I will venture into her line eventually, but I'm just not ready yet. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 17, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Nooo! Do you think they'll mark them down first? arty2:


Nope. Thats what I thought but the person I spoke to said after a bit they are going back to the kvd warehouse to be destroyed. :shock:


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 17, 2014)

I keep checking the Sephora site to see when Nars Unlawful pops up.  They wouldn't give me a set date.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Nope. Thats what I thought but the person I spoke to said after a bit they are going back to the kvd warehouse to be destroyed.


  Well that sure sounds wasteful!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 17, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Well that sure sounds wasteful!


agreed. But because she has newer better things apparently, she doesn't want those old products around anymore.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 17, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I keep checking the Sephora site to see when Nars Unlawful pops up.  They wouldn't give me a set date.


  Aug 1 as far as I know. I keep doing the same. Thats the date announced!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Aug 1 as far as I know. I keep doing the same. Thats the date announced!


:nods:


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Aug 1 as far as I know. I keep doing the same. Thats the date announced!


  So they did announce a date?  I emailed several days ago and they said they didn't have a set date.  So unhelpful... 

  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 17, 2014)

They just gave me one of these generic, unhelplful responses...



Thank you for contacting Sephora.com. 

			The NARS Blush in the color Unlawful has been highly anticipated with our clients, and we can certainly appreciate your interest! At this time, we regret that we are unable to confirm an exact release date with Sephora for the product. We suggest staying tuned to Sephora's promotional emails, as new product launches are frequently announced via email. Additionally, keep checking back on our website under the Quick Link "Just Arrived". 

			Thank you for your interest in our products. 

			If we can assist you further, please contact us again by replying to this email or via phone at 1-877-SEPHORA (1-877-737-4672).


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 17, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> So they did announce a date?  I emailed several days ago and they said they didn't have a set date.  So unhelpful...
> 
> Thanks for the heads up!








"_Availability:__ July 15th at NARS boutiques and _*narscosmetics.com*_; August 1st at all other retailers/stores" (credit: temptalia)_


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 17, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> They just gave me one of these generic, unhelplful responses...
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I dont even know if they checked that it was part of their fall collection before sending out that mail.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> "_Availability:__ July 15th at NARS boutiques and _*narscosmetics.com*_; August 1st at all other retailers/stores" (credit: temptalia)_


  I'll be watching for it!  Did Temptalia have those dates up the whole time?  I could have sworn when I emailed Sephora... maybe last friday or so, I checked T's site first and didn't see the date.  Oh well, I probably didn't look hard enough.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I dont even know if they checked that it was part of their fall collection before sending out that mail.


  LOL!!  I bet they didn't.  Nars Unlawful?  What is that?  Oh well, I'll just paste together this generic email and hopeful it will satisfy them...


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> My to buy list isnt big at all bec- well as you know what happened.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


>


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 17, 2014)

Well my list isn't too bad either cause I keep buying crap !!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  KVD POE- (just got yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

  KVD COVEN- (just got yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

  KVD liquid lipstick in Vampira

  KVD eye pallete Monarch (swatched it Yesterday I fell in love instantly )


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 17, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I keep checking the Sephora site to see when Nars Unlawful pops up.  They wouldn't give me a set date.


  I haven't tried Nars ...I'm scared !!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 17, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Lovely list!  Sin, Saint Germain, and Flamingo have all been on my list.  I have the other MAC lipsticks and love them all.  I don't own any of Kat von D's makeup.  I will venture into her line eventually, but I'm just not ready yet. lol


  You should try the KVD makeup I love the shadows and blushes they are so pigmented. The old lipsticks weren't all that but now that they came out with the new formula they are too die for


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 17, 2014)

Ladies, out of curiosity what is your favorite liquid liner pen? I've been using the NARS eyeliner stylo, but am open to new ideas! My NARS one is drying up a little.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Well my list isn't too bad either cause I keep buying crap !!:haha:    KVD POE- (just got yesterday  )  KVD COVEN- (just got yesterday  )  KVD liquid lipstick in Vampira  KVD eye pallete Monarch (swatched it Yesterday I fell in love instantly )


:wink:


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 17, 2014)

It's not a standard liner pen, but I hear the benefit they're real push up liner is getting really good reviews. I almost bought it, but I already have a black eyeliner that I love and it's $24.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 17, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Ladies, out of curiosity what is your favorite liquid liner pen? I've been using the NARS eyeliner stylo, but am open to new ideas! My NARS one is drying up a little.


Elf lol works great and its a dollar.


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 17, 2014)

Oh, and my to buy list is a mile long. I just took a big chink out of it when I ordered my MAC order the other day though. It should be here tomorrow!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 17, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Lovely list!  Sin, Saint Germain, and Flamingo have all been on my list.  I have the other MAC lipsticks and love them all.  I don't own any of Kat von D's makeup.  I will venture into her line eventually, but I'm just not ready yet. lol


You should. Her palettes are great and my sister bought two of her lipsticks. I love Poe her blue lipstick.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 17, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> It's not a standard liner pen, but I hear the benefit they're real push up liner is getting really good reviews. I almost bought it, but I already have a black eyeliner that I love and it's $24.


  I personally like NYX . There is another one that's suppose to be pretty good NYC which is pretty cheap too


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Elf lol works great and its a dollar.


  I need to try the Elf one can't beat that price


----------



## mel33t (Jul 17, 2014)

I've only tried the Trooper eyeliner from her and I really like it.  I'm interested in trying the monarch palette but every time I go to Sephora its so gliterry that I'm turned off by it. I know that's from the large number of people swatching though


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I need to try the Elf one can't beat that price


I've had one eight months and it hasn't dried out yet. Super black too.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 17, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I'm interested in trying the monarch palette but every time I go to Sephora its so gliterry that I'm turned off by it. I know that's from the large number of people swatching though


  You might want to try the ladybird one cause those colors are more matte . The Monarch one does have shadows with shimmer which is why I love it !! Yay!! Glitter!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> You might want to try the ladybird one cause those colors are more matte . The Monarch one does have shadows with shimmer which is why I love it !! Yay!! Glitter!! :stars:


the ladybird palette is all matte.  I plan on getting her monarch one. I love it too lol


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I personally like NYX . There is another one that's suppose to be pretty good NYC which is pretty cheap too


 Which one? The super skinny eye marker?


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Well my list isn't too bad either cause I keep buying crap !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I plan on getting her monarch one. I love it too lol


  It sure is pretty but I will get that next month for my Birthday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I don't feel bad about all my purchases . I have most of her palettes I them


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> It sure is pretty but I will get that next month for my Birthday :haha:  So I don't feel bad about all my purchases . I have most of her palettes I them


Her palettes are so pigmented!  Yea good excuse lol  I am going to splurge come September lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> It sure is pretty but I will get that next month for my Birthday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I just had the KVD ladybird one. Well I had two of it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I gave one off and now thats the only palette I have from the brand. Monarch sure looks pretty! And what do you think of the new lippie texture, same as old or better?


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 17, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Which one? The super skinny eye marker?


  Yes!! the super skinny eye marker but I actually prefer the Nyx Black liquid liner from the noir collection cause I pack on the eyeliner


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I just had the KVD ladybird one. Well I had two of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  The texture is way better and they smell so yummy!! No more crayon smell


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> The texture is way better and they smell so yummy!! No more crayon smell


  Creme brulee. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think my sephora is putting out the range today!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Creme brulee.  I think my sephora is putting out the range today! :sweat:


they smell so good


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Creme brulee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yup!! That's the word around town I think you need to pay Sephora a visit to smell them


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Yup!! That's the word around town I think you need to pay Sephora a visit to smell them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Well you know how that trip is gonna end


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Well you know how that trip is gonna end


Lol oh we know...thats why we WANT you to go


----------



## mel33t (Jul 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> You might want to try the ladybird one cause those colors are more matte . The Monarch one does have shadows with shimmer which is why I love it !! Yay!! Glitter!! :stars:


  I love glitter! I just hate when I swatch a few select colors and my hand becomes all glittery lol. Its still on my list


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Well you know how that trip is gonna end


----------



## jenise (Jul 17, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> It's not a standard liner pen, but I hear the benefit they're real push up liner is getting really good reviews. I almost bought it, but I already have a black eyeliner that I love and it's $24.


 Lol in my opinion, this thing SUCKS! it's so clumpy and I can't even get a straight line on my hand let alone my eyeball  all the SAs at my sephora agreed with me when we were talking about it   I've heard a lot of mixed reviews tho, I think it's an either you love it or you hate it thing.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 17, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I love glitter! I just hate when I swatch a few select colors and my hand becomes all glittery lol. Its still on my list


  Yay!! Glitter


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 17, 2014)

jenise said:


> Lol in my opinion, this thing SUCKS! it's so clumpy and I can't even get a straight line on my hand let alone my eyeball  all the SAs at my sephora agreed with me when we were talking about it  I've heard a lot of mixed reviews tho, I think it's an either you love it or you hate it thing.


  I have a deluxe sample I got from Sephora and it was a dud. I thought it was bec that was a sample. but I have read some not so favorable reviews about that and was def giving it a miss!


----------



## jenise (Jul 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I have a deluxe sample I got from Sephora and it was a dud. I thought it was bec that was a sample. but I have read some not so favorable reviews about that and was def giving it a miss!


 Yeah so not worth it, IMO! There's so many better quality liners, especially drugstore ones! Gel is my preference tho, love my inglot 77! Super black and lasts all day and matte perfection  oh and super cheap! Which is always a bonus


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 17, 2014)

What is this glitter palette you guys speak of? Who makes it? 

  I love all things shimmery...


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 17, 2014)

jenise said:


> Yeah so not worth it, IMO! There's so many better quality liners, especially drugstore ones! Gel is my preference tho, love my inglot 77! Super black and lasts all day and matte perfection  oh and super cheap! Which is always a bonus


  I need to try the Inglot liner where do you get it from?


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I haven't tried Nars ...I'm scared !! hboy:


I have one blush by them and I love it!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 17, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> What is this glitter palette you guys speak of? Who makes it?
> 
> I love all things shimmery...


  Kat Von D's Monarch palette


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 17, 2014)

jenise said:


> Yeah so not worth it, IMO! There's so many better quality liners, especially drugstore ones! Gel is my preference tho, love my inglot 77! Super black and lasts all day and matte perfection  oh and super cheap! Which is always a bonus


  I am a through and through gel liner person too. I prefer Blacktrack from MAC, have been using it for so long and also the ones from Bobbi brown.


----------



## jenise (Jul 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I need to try the Inglot liner where do you get it from?


 I get mine from beautylish.com and there's usually a 10$ off 50 coupon for new members and free shipping over 35! It's only 12 dollars and they have 22 shades to choose from, I've never tried one that I haven't liked but the black one (77) is my favorite of course lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I have one blush by them and I love it!


  I've heard their blushes are too die for


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I've heard their blushes are too die for


  Oh they are. Its time you take the plunge!


----------



## jenise (Jul 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I am a through and through gel liner person too. I prefer Blacktrack from MAC, have been using it for so long and also the ones from Bobbi brown.


 Blacktrack used to be my favorite until I tried inglot lol I also have some Bobbi brown ones too hers irritate my eyes for some reason!? Idkkkk lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 17, 2014)

jenise said:


> I get mine from beautylish.com and there's usually a 10$ off 50 coupon for new members and free shipping over 35! It's only 12 dollars and they have 22 shades to choose from, I've never tried one that I haven't liked but the black one (77) is my favorite of course lol


  Wow!! Thanks for the info I'm going to give them a try


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 17, 2014)

Gel liner FTW!


----------



## jenise (Jul 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Wow!! Thanks for the info I'm going to give them a try


 No problem, let me know if it works for you!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I am a through and through gel liner person too. I prefer Blacktrack from MAC, have been using it for so long and also the ones from Bobbi brown.


  I love gel liners but I hate that they tend to dry out so fast. Do you have that issue with Blacktrack??


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Jul 17, 2014)

I've been going good!  Nothen purchased (...'cept for that splurge for Relentlessly Red, Glam, Venomous Violet and Moody Blooms on the first)  Focusing in moving (packing and stuff) I guess is helping a lot.


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 17, 2014)

The monarch palette reminds me a lot of UD's naked 2, which I have. Are they different enough to justify owning both? (I'm not sure I want the answer to that, LOL! I have an eyeshadow palette addiction).

  Oooh, the new Bite lip crayons just got listed on Sephora's website. WANT!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 17, 2014)

jenise said:


> Blacktrack used to be my favorite until I tried inglot lol I also have some Bobbi brown ones too hers irritate my eyes for some reason!? Idkkkk lol


  Oh, I dont usually use BB ones on my waterline but I havent had that issue. Speaking of gel liners, Ubangi and Snake eyes from NARS needs a mention!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh, I dont usually use BB ones on my waterline but I havent had that issue. Speaking of gel liners, Ubangi and Snake eyes from NARS needs a mention!


  Oh I never use it on my waterline either I like to do cat eye liner


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I love gel liners but I hate that they tend to dry out so fast. Do you have that issue with Blacktrack??


  Nope! To be frank, I have never had issues with any of my gel liners drying out. I have had some like blacktrack for years now. I always store them upside down, its a habit and dunno if that has helped. But even if you have issues with drying out, a small amount of mixing medium like Inglot Duraline will fix it right back!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 17, 2014)

I've been using Tarte's emphasEYES gel liner and I'm liking it.  It's nice and creamy, black and lasts on my oily lids of doom.  I'm almost out though and thinking of trying Blacktrack.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 17, 2014)

NaturallyUrs said:


> Focusing in moving (packing and stuff) I guess is helping a lot.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I love gel liners but I hate that they tend to dry out so fast. Do you have that issue with Blacktrack??


I usually dip my brush over and then flip the container over so it's not getting too much air on it when while I'm lining and just keep dipping get and flipping as I go.  I haven't had a liner dry out since I started doing that.


----------



## jenise (Jul 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh, I dont usually use BB ones on my waterline but I havent had that issue. Speaking of gel liners, Ubangi and Snake eyes from NARS needs a mention!


 I don't use them on my waterline either! Lol I don't know what it is. And hmm never tried nars ones


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 17, 2014)

jenise said:


> I don't use them on my waterline either! Lol I don't know what it is. And hmm never tried nars ones


  Credit: Makeupforlife.net




  Tatar, Ubangi, Snake eyes




  Interstellar, Iskandar

  I personally have only ISkandar, Snake eyes and Ubangi and I love the 3


----------



## jenise (Jul 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Credit: Makeupforlife.net
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Interstellar & iskandar :eyelove:


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 17, 2014)

I have the Stila Stay All Day liner pen that works well, but I almost always use gel liner instead because I'm just more proficient with it. I have a list of Inglot gel liners I've been wanting to get. I haven't tried any yet. I love the things I have tried from the brand, though.


----------



## mel33t (Jul 17, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> The monarch palette reminds me a lot of UD's naked 2, which I have. Are they different enough to justify owning both? (I'm not sure I want the answer to that, LOL! I have an eyeshadow palette addiction).  Oooh, the new Bite lip crayons just got listed on Sephora's website. WANT!


  I think its much warmer than Naked 2, its still on my wish list.   Not gonna lie I walked into Sephora and snagged one of the bite crayons! I got Tatine. I was going to get Framboise but it was swatching different that what I had seen. I also picked up the new Too Faced Melted Lipsticks in Marshmallow and Candy. Never tried those and I'm excited!!


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 17, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Not gonna lie I walked into Sephora and snagged one of the bite crayons! I got Tatine. I was going to get Framboise but it was swatching different that what I had seen. I also picked up the new Too Faced Melted Lipsticks in Marshmallow and Candy. Never tried those and I'm excited!!


  It may have to go on my list then. And really, can you ever have enough neutral eyeshadow? 

  I want Framboise, Peche, and Fraise.


----------



## mel33t (Jul 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Credit: Makeupforlife.net
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Where have you been all my life ?!?!?


----------



## mel33t (Jul 17, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> It may have to go on my list then. And really, can you ever have enough neutral eyeshadow?   I want Framboise, Peche, and Fraise.


  They didn't have peche or fraise. But I wanted those as well.   And no, I don't believe in such things as too many neutral palettes just as in you can't have too many bright pink lipsticks :haha:


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Well my list isn't too bad either cause I keep buying crap !!:haha:    KVD POE- (just got yesterday  )  KVD COVEN- (just got yesterday  )  KVD liquid lipstick in Vampira  KVD eye pallete Monarch (swatched it Yesterday I fell in love instantly )


  Pics of Poe and Coven!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Credit: Makeupforlife.net
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those look right up my alley


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 17, 2014)

mel33t said:


> And no, I don't believe in such things as too many neutral palettes just as in you can't have too many bright pink lipsticks


  The website has them in stock. JUST SAYIN'

  I have quite a few bright pink lipsticks! (And nude. And red). 

  I also just bought a deep berry/purple lipstick from MAC from the Moody Blooms collection. I'm not sure it will look as great on me now that I'm blonde but I had to have it.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 17, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> It may have to go on my list then. And really, can you ever have enough neutral eyeshadow?   I want Framboise, Peche, and Fraise.


  You can't have too many neutrals, and I don't think you have to worry about much overlap between the two. Monarch is definitely way warmer.


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 17, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> You can't have too many neutrals, and I don't think you have to worry about much overlap between the two. Monarch is definitely way warmer.


  I added it to my ever growing loves list!

  Along with Kat Von D's foundation. It's supposed to give great coverage.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 17, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I added it to my ever growing loves list!  Along with Kat Von D's foundation. It's supposed to give great coverage.


It does give great coverage! Full and flawless.  There are a few issues with it though.


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> There are a few issues with it though.


  The reviews say it oxidizes and sets super fast. But if you get it in a light enough shade and buff it out fast it's supposed to be OK. 

  Totally off topic: I need to do my nails and I don't wanna. I want a mani pedi. But I'm saving the rest of my expendable cash.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 17, 2014)

Heaven knows I need coverage


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 17, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> The reviews say it oxidizes and sets super fast. But if you get it in a light enough shade and buff it out fast it's supposed to be OK.   Totally off topic: I need to do my nails and I don't wanna. I want a mani pedi. But I'm saving the rest of my expendable cash.


I know I had it lol.


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 17, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Heaven knows I need coverage


  Me too. I still have acne scars from when my face went bonkers last winter.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 17, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Heaven knows I need coverage


 Me too. Right now I don't use foundation though. The MA from MAC had me use Prolongwear concealer with a 130 brush on my cheeks, nose, and chin, and the 286 brush around my eyes. I love it, but it's getting expensive and can look a little heavy.   I'm thinking once my tan fades out (lots of unhealthy sun exposure this year) I'll look into NARS Sheer Glow. I like a satin finish vs. matte because I feel matte ages me.


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 17, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a really good foundation brush? I was thinking of trying Becca's The One Perfecting brush, but it's so expensive. I saw that Kat Von D has a set of brushes which includes a foundation brush, I may try that one.

  What say you?


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 17, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Me too. Right now I don't use foundation though. The MA from MAC had me use Prolongwear concealer with a 130 brush on my cheeks, nose, and chin, and the 286 brush around my eyes. I love it, but it's getting expensive and can look a little heavy.   I'm thinking once my tan fades out (lots of unhealthy sun exposure this year) I'll look into NARS Sheer Glow. I like a satin finish vs. matte because I feel matte ages me.


  I'm going to try MAC's full coverage foundation next. It is supposed to be similar to the concealer in coverage/texture


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 17, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Can anyone recommend a really good foundation brush? I was thinking of trying Becca's The One Perfecting brush, but it's so expensive. I saw that Kat Von D has a set of brushes which includes a foundation brush, I may try that one.  What say you?


Real tech expert face brush


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 17, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Can anyone recommend a really good foundation brush? I was thinking of trying Becca's The One Perfecting brush, but it's so expensive. I saw that Kat Von D has a set of brushes which includes a foundation brush, I may try that one.  What say you?


  My favorite is still the f80 from Sigma.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 17, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm going to try MAC's full coverage foundation next. It is supposed to be similar to the concealer in coverage/texture


 I thought about it since you get so much product, but I'm afraid I may break out. Can you take an online only product back to a store if it doesn't work out?   I know it supposedly can be sheered out a ton and look really natural. I remember gossmakeupartist on YouTube raving about it.


----------



## mel33t (Jul 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Real tech expert face brush


  I second that.  Their face brushes are amazing. If you can get your hands on the white duo fibre set its worth it. I love the big brush for bronzer and I love love love the medium sized brush for more watery foundation (Vita Lumerie Aqua, any BB cream, YSL touche)


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 17, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Can anyone recommend a really good foundation brush? I was thinking of trying Becca's The One Perfecting brush, but it's so expensive. I saw that Kat Von D has a set of brushes which includes a foundation brush, I may try that one.  What say you?


 I like the MAC 130. I get the 187 too, but you get so much precision with the 130. I love it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 17, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I thought about it since you get so much product, but I'm afraid I may break out. Can you take an online only product back to a store if it doesn't work out?   I know it supposedly can be sheered out a ton and look really natural. I remember gossmakeupartist on YouTube raving about it.


You can not take an online purchase back to the store.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 17, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I second that.  Their face brushes are amazing. If you can get your hands on the white duo fibre set its worth it. I love the big brush for bronzer and I love love love the medium sized brush for more watery foundation (Vita Lumerie Aqua, any BB cream, YSL touche)


Agreed their brushes are great. I really love them.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 17, 2014)

I enjoy most of my Real Techniques brushes, too. A lot of brush snobs complain about them but I think they are fabulous and I haven't had a single one of them shed.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 17, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I enjoy most of my Real Techniques brushes, too. A lot of brush snobs complain about them but I think they are fabulous and I haven't had a single one of them shed.


 I really need to try these!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 17, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I really need to try these!


You really do.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 17, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I really need to try these!


  You definitely should! I still prefer my sigma f80 for my foundation most days, but the RT brushes are great.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It does give great coverage! Full and flawless.  There are a few issues with it though.


 What issues did you have ?? I was thinking of getting it cause I hear its good coverage .


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> What issues did you have ?? I was thinking of getting it cause I hear its good coverage .


Smells like paint. Goes on like paint. If you have large pores this will enhance them. Youll need a second layer to fill them in. The foundation fills in pores even with a pore filler under. But once it is on and all set and done it looks great, flawless.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Smells like paint. Goes on like paint. If you have large pores this will enhance them. Youll need a second layer to fill them in. The foundation fills in pores even with a pore filler under. But once it is on and all set and done it looks great, flawless.


 In that case my nose would fight this to the death with its pores. I'm pretty sure my nose would win.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Smells like paint. Goes on like paint. If you have large pores this will enhance them. Youll need a second layer to fill them in. The foundation fills in pores even with a pore filler under. But once it is on and all set and done it looks great, flawless.


 Oh yuck!! On smelling like paint lol


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 17, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> In that case my nose would fight this to the death with its pores. I'm pretty sure my nose would win.


  Mine, too. My nose pores are HUGE


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 17, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Mine, too. My nose pores are HUGE


 What's your current favorite foundation(s)?


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 17, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> What's your current favorite foundation(s)?


  Still stuck on Nars Sheer Glow at the moment


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 17, 2014)

I've been looking for a good foundation I tried Mac but it felt so heavy on my face. I just use Studio fix powder and Mac BB cream on days I want lighter coverage.


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 17, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Still stuck on Nars Sheer Glow at the moment


  I've been dying to try Nars Sheer Glow but I heard it's only medium coverage? That and the price tag always stops me. 

  I'm currently using MAC Studio Fix in NW13, and their Mineralize concealer in NW15.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 17, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I've been dying to try Nars Sheer Glow but I heard it's only medium coverage? That and the price tag always stops me.   I'm currently using MAC Studio Fix in NW13, and their Mineralize concealer in NW15.


  It's medium-full and feels great on the skin.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I've been looking for a good foundation I tried Mac but it felt so heavy on my face. I just use Studio fix powder and Mac BB cream on days I want lighter coverage.


  Have you tried MAC F&B foundation.
  It isn't heavy feeling or anything just light.
  I use it.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Have you tried MAC F&B foundation. It isn't heavy feeling or anything just light. I use it.


  I hear great things about F&B. I don't think it has nearly enough coverage for me but for someone who doesn't need a whole lot of coverage it looks really pretty. Leaves a nice natural looking finish to the skin.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Have you tried MAC F&B foundation. It isn't heavy feeling or anything just light. I use it.


 No I haven't does it enhance fine lines  and pores ? That's the other problem I had with Mac foundation


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> No I haven't does it enhance fine lines and pores ? That's the other problem I had with Mac foundation


  Not one bit. I prefer it over any BB or CC or colored moisturizers. 
  It is super liquidy, but applies really nicely. You can use your fingers or a brush. 
  I am wearing it in just about every pic I post actually lol


----------



## mel33t (Jul 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> No I haven't does it enhance fine lines  and pores ? That's the other problem I had with Mac foundation


  If you're looking for a good coverage but very light feeling foundation I would say either UD Naked Skin or YSL Touche. I have dry skin and I don't really like the look of a full coverage or even medium coverage on me. It ages me. My heaviest coverage I have is NARS Sheer Glow and I use that with very small amounts.   I love UD Naked Skin and Touche Eclat is my holy grail foundation. It's perfection. If you want even light go with the Vita Lumiere Aqua. For a drugstore alternative, Neutrogena Healthy Skin is also good.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 17, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I hear great things about F&B. I don't think it has nearly enough coverage for me but for someone who doesn't need a whole lot of coverage it looks really pretty. Leaves a nice natural looking finish to the skin.


  I love the stuff. It was my first foundation from MAC, I consider it an HG foundation for me.
  I have super sensitive skin and I haven't had an issue with it settling into fine lines, or my pores. 
  It is a beautiful overlay that lets your skin shine through.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 17, 2014)

mel33t said:


>


  I agree about the UD naked skin!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 17, 2014)

mel33t said:


> If you're looking for a good coverage but very light feeling foundation I would say either UD Naked Skin or YSL Touche. I have dry skin and I don't really like the look of a full coverage or even medium coverage on me. It ages me. My heaviest coverage I have is NARS Sheer Glow and I use that with very small amounts.   I love UD Naked Skin and Touche Eclat is my holy grail foundation. It's perfection. If you want even light go with the Vita Lumiere Aqua. For a drugstore alternative, Neutrogena Healthy Skin is also good.


  My poor skin is so bad that UD Naked Skin looks like nothing on me. 


Dolly Snow said:


> I love the stuff. It was my first foundation from MAC, I consider it an HG foundation for me. I have super sensitive skin and I haven't had an issue with it settling into fine lines, or my pores.  It is a beautiful overlay that lets your skin shine through.


  I wish I could let my skin shine through lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 17, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> My poor skin is so bad that UD Naked Skin looks like nothing on me.  I wish I could let my skin shine through lol


I bet you could. F&B is great for layering too.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I bet you could. F&B is great for layering too.


  Oh no, honey, I really can't. I'd look like a blotchy tomato.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 17, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Oh no, honey, I really can't. I'd look like a blotchy tomato.


 #teamblotchytomato?   I'm totally there with you.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Not one bit. I prefer it over any BB or CC or colored moisturizers.  It is super liquidy, but applies really nicely. You can use your fingers or a brush.  I am wearing it in just about every pic I post actually lol


 I will have to try it next time i'm at the counter. Luckily I don't have bad skin so I really don't need a lot of coverage. I just like to have my skin look flawless like porcelain lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 17, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Oh no, honey, I really can't. I'd look like a blotchy tomato.


  I would like to see a pic, because I doubt it is as bad as you say Mandy.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I will have to try it next time i'm at the counter. Luckily I don't have bad skin so I really don't need a lot of coverage. I just like to have my skin look flawless like porcelain lol


  You'll like it I hope. 
  You'll look like porcelain alright, especially if you are using the Studio Fix Powder on top.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 17, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> #teamblotchytomato?   I'm totally there with you.


  Haha, someone who understands!  





Dolly Snow said:


> I would like to see a pic, because I doubt it is as bad as you say Mandy.


  You doubt that because I walk around wearing a half a pound of makeup lol. I might post a pic sometime... maybe.


----------



## mel33t (Jul 17, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Oh no, honey, I really can't. I'd look like a blotchy tomato.


 
  1) Mandy you are incredibly gorgeous  I loved your FOTD / OOTD today  

  Oh I'm there with you, I've just accepted it. I can't even tan or my body turns into a tomato.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 17, 2014)

mel33t said:


> If you're looking for a good coverage but very light feeling foundation I would say either UD Naked Skin or YSL Touche. I have dry skin and I don't really like the look of a full coverage or even medium coverage on me. It ages me. My heaviest coverage I have is NARS Sheer Glow and I use that with very small amounts.   I love UD Naked Skin and Touche Eclat is my holy grail foundation. It's perfection. If you want even light go with the Vita Lumiere Aqua. For a drugstore alternative, Neutrogena Healthy Skin is also good.


 I need to try UD naked skin as well


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 17, 2014)

LOL!!! I'm super pale too, I get it. 

  I haven't tried UD's Naked skin. I'm curious about it though.  I have the Naked Powder which I really like.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 17, 2014)

mel33t said:


> 1) Mandy you are incredibly gorgeous  I loved your FOTD / OOTD today    Oh I'm there with you, I've just accepted it. I can't even tan or my body turns into a tomato.


  Thank you so much, Sweetie! I used to be able to tan beautifully as a child. Of course I also used to be a blue eyed blonde... things change. Lol. My rosacea has gotten so bad over the past several years. It's so frustrating.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 17, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> LOL!!! I'm super pale too, I get it.   I haven't tried UD's Naked skin. I'm curious about it though.  I have the Naked Powder which I really like.


  I love how the Naked Skin seems to blur skin texture issues, but the coverage was nonexistent up against my skin.


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 17, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I love how the Naked Skin seems to blur skin texture issues, but the coverage was nonexistent up against my skin.


  Oh yeah I need medium-full coverage.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Credit: Makeupforlife.net
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn you!!!! Why you gotta be posting liners that freaking gorgeous in here during no buy month?!?!?!  :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Damn you!!!! Why you gotta be posting liners that freaking gorgeous in here during no buy month?!?!?!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 17, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I like the MAC 130. I get the 187 too, but you get so much precision with the 130. I love it.


love the 130!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I will have to try it next time i'm at the counter. Luckily I don't have bad skin so I really don't need a lot of coverage. I just like to have my skin look flawless like porcelain lol


Same. Lol I either use studio fix foundation when I want fuller coverage (it doesn't feel heavy on me) but my usual everyday product I use is just my careblend powder.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Same. Lol I either use studio fix foundation when I want fuller coverage (it doesn't feel heavy on me) but my usual everyday product I use is just my careblend powder.


 I hear a lot  of good things too about careblend. How is the coverage?


----------



## Melrose (Jul 17, 2014)

Hey there ladies! I'm having a skin/makeup crisis. I saw the dermatologist today and was told I have to basically stop using all the face/ makeup stuff I use. I was told I can't wear my beloved Kat Von D lock it foundation ( a.k.a my war paint)   I was given a list of some makeup brands I can use and about a block away home a lightbulb went off and I realized all my mac, nars, ud, and others aren't on that list. If I use a foundation from a brand on the  list but a blush from a brand that is NOT on the list does that defeat the purpose? What do you all think?


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 17, 2014)

I'd say light coverage that could maybe be built up to something like light-medium.  I like it because it gets so hot and my face is so oily which makes for a lame ass combo, that full foundation all the time isn't my favorite thing to do.  Lasts pretty well on me though I do have to touch up around my oily areas and it blends in great.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 17, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Hey there ladies! I'm having a skin/makeup crisis. I saw the dermatologist today and was told I have to basically stop using all the face/ makeup stuff I use. I was told I can't wear my beloved Kat Von D lock it foundation ( a.k.a my war paint)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I would totally change the dermatologist


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 17, 2014)

But Jokes Apart, I think a dermatologically tested foundation for sensitive skin type should do just fine. And chances are the list wouldnt be so elaborate as to include all the brands. So probably you can check the options given by the derma like ingredients etc, compare and find similar ones in the brand you love!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 17, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Hey there ladies! I'm having a skin/makeup crisis. I saw the dermatologist today and was told I have to basically stop using all the face/ makeup stuff I use. I was told I can't wear my beloved Kat Von D lock it foundation ( a.k.a my war paint)   I was given a list of some makeup brands I can use and about a block away home a lightbulb went off and I realized all my mac, nars, ud, and others aren't on that list. If I use a foundation from a brand on the  list but a blush from a brand that is NOT on the list does that defeat the purpose? What do you all think?


That's a bit of a conundrum right there! I think it kinda depends on the skin cause and why you can't use those items anymore.  I'd maybe try using an approved foundation and trying out for a bit wearing a non approved blush.  I'd also maybe call the dermatologist and ask them about it.


----------



## Melrose (Jul 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I would totally change the dermatologist :haha:


 You know, I thought about it! I walked out of there so deflated. I went to try on bareminerals bareskin foundation ( it was in the approved list) and was like wtf is this? :haha:


----------



## mel33t (Jul 17, 2014)

Melrose said:


> You know, I thought about it! I walked out of there so deflated. I went to try on bareminerals bareskin foundation ( it was in the approved list) and was like wtf is this?



Did your doctor at least give you any suggestions? To be honest, I've never seen a dermatologist. I have my dentist and Stephanie, my lady doctor. Yep, I'm on a first name basis with her. If you're diving down there I want first names.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 17, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Hey there ladies! I'm having a skin/makeup crisis. I saw the dermatologist today and was told I have to basically stop using all the face/ makeup stuff I use. I was told I can't wear my beloved Kat Von D lock it foundation ( a.k.a my war paint)   I was given a list of some makeup brands I can use and about a block away home a lightbulb went off and I realized all my mac, nars, ud, and others aren't on that list. If I use a foundation from a brand on the  list but a blush from a brand that is NOT on the list does that defeat the purpose? What do you all think?


My dermatologist gave me a list too a while ago. I didn't listen and well my eczema got worse :crybaby: to the point of tears. To the point I wouldn't leave the house ever!  I urge you to follow the list, unless the makeup you use isn't affecting the current skin issue you have.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 17, 2014)

Melrose said:


> You know, I thought about it! I walked out of there so deflated. I went to try on bareminerals bareskin foundation ( it was in the approved list) and was like wtf is this? :haha:


Both versions of their mineral foundation and the mineral veil made my face itch, had lame coverage and made me feel like a had some odd mask on.  Total hate.  Oh and I do not have sensitive skin at all.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 17, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Did your doctor at least give you any suggestions? To be honest, I've never seen a dermatologist. I have my dentist and Stephanie, my lady doctor. Yep, I'm on a first name basis with her. If you're diving down there I want first names. :haha:


I've never seen a dermatologist before either.  Cheyenne is my lady doctor.  Lol


----------



## Melrose (Jul 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That's a bit of a conundrum right there! I think it kinda depends on the skin cause and why you can't use those items anymore.  I'd maybe try using an approved foundation and trying out for a bit wearing a non approved blush.  I'd also maybe call the dermatologist and ask them about it.


 I saw the dermatologist for constant dryness and flaking on my nose and chin that started this past winter. He told me exfoliating was only making it worse. I also tried out some  mac skin care stuff and it broke me out and now I have pigmentation marks that have lasted for a month. I'm gonna try the approved foundations with my usual blushes and shadows. I can't give those babies up!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 17, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I saw the dermatologist for constant dryness and flaking on my nose and chin that started this past winter. He told me exfoliating was only making it worse. I also tried out some  mac skin care stuff and it broke me out and now I have pigmentation marks that have lasted for a month. I'm gonna try the approved foundations with my usual blushes and shadows. I can't give those babies up!


I'd think changing the foundation would suffice.  I hope just changing that works out for you!


----------



## Melrose (Jul 17, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Did your doctor at least give you any suggestions? To be honest, I've never seen a dermatologist. I have my dentist and Stephanie, my lady doctor. Yep, I'm on a first name basis with her. If you're diving down there I want first names. :haha:


 Lol, the list of recommended makeup brands are Almay, Clinique, bareminerals, neutrogena and physicians formula. All stuff I've never used! :haha:


----------



## mel33t (Jul 17, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Lol, the list of recommended makeup brands are Almay, Clinique, bareminerals, neutrogena and physicians formula. All stuff I've never used!


  I used Clinique for almost seven years, their three step skincare and I never had any problems. I recently switched because I wanted to use more natural products but I still use their toner. I can testify for Neutrogena too - I really like that brand a lot. They never made my skin 'amazing' but they kept my skin healthy. I still use some Neutrogena and Clinuque products, but I'm currently using Fresh and Ole Henriksen products as well and I find they're working well too. 

  Good luck!! I hope it works out for you!


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 17, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Lol, the list of recommended makeup brands are Almay, Clinique, bareminerals, neutrogena and physicians formula. All stuff I've never used!


  Those are all brands I didn't like. They either didn't have a shade that matched me or my skin hated them. I hope you have better luck. I know I'd have a hard time letting go of my MAC foundation. YOU CAN PRY IT OUT OF MY COLD DEAD HANDS.


----------



## jenise (Jul 18, 2014)

Melrose said:


> You know, I thought about it! I walked out of there so deflated. I went to try on bareminerals bareskin foundation ( it was in the approved list) and was like wtf is this? :haha:


 I loveeeee bare skin!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 18, 2014)

I really love this thread, it's become a really fun place to come and just shoot the shit about any and everything.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I really love this thread, it's become a really fun place to come and just shoot the shit about any and everything.


 I couldn't agree more! arty2:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I really love this thread, it's become a really fun place to come and just shoot the shit about any and everything.








I was thinking the same


----------



## Calla88 (Jul 18, 2014)

It really has and it makes me laugh !


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 18, 2014)

I am planing to go to sephora today to get NARS foundation pump. I have totally avoided the KVD thread so far except to peep in and see few FOTD's.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But the shades I am more interested are Player and Lullaby for which I couldnt find swatches of. Motorhead is also pretty. Poe, I like but I dont like blue on me. Hopefully I would be able to avoid the whole section. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But then there are those new bite crayons I need to check out too. I should rather order that foundation pump online if I know better


----------



## mel33t (Jul 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I really love this thread, it's become a really fun place to come and just shoot the shit about any and everything.


  You guys are the bestest!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 18, 2014)

#TEAMENABLERVILLE


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 18, 2014)

I ordered some Illamasqua products : Box and Naked Rose, I cannot wait to receive them that is Normally Today )) ! I hope UPS will deliver on time  TEAMENABLEEVERYONEINTOBUYINGEVERYTHING yeah !


----------



## Melrose (Jul 18, 2014)

jenise said:


> I loveeeee bare skin!


 Good to know, that's the one I ended up purchasing just because but I'm still unsure. I feel so overwhelmed and out of my element. It's like starting all over again and every foundation I compare to KVD seems like water, lol! KVD is definitely not for everyone but I love it. I'm gonna miss it sooooooo much :crybaby:


----------



## Melrose (Jul 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I really love this thread, it's become a really fun place to come and just shoot the shit about any and everything.


 It sure is! I love this thread too and all you wonderful ladies are the best!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I really love this thread, it's become a really fun place to come and just shoot the shit about any and everything.


  Couldn't agree more with you :hug:


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I really love this thread, it's become a really fun place to come and just shoot the shit about any and everything.


  I'm enjoying it, too. It's nice to have a thread where you can just let the conversation flow naturally without having to worry about staying on a particular topic. I don't even mind that the original intention of the thread met a slow death lol.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 18, 2014)

http://www.temptalia.com/look/fairy-princess


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 18, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm enjoying it, too. It's nice to have a thread where you can just let the conversation flow naturally without having to worry about staying on a particular topic. I don't even mind that the original intention of the thread met a slow death lol.


  Yeah, I'm loving coming here and just chatting about whatever with you fine ladies.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 18, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm enjoying it, too. It's nice to have a thread where you can just let the conversation flow naturally without having to worry about staying on a particular topic. I don't even mind that the *original intention of the thread met a slow death lol.*


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 18, 2014)

Guys! I caved! Just ordered Glam, and because I can't just order one lipstick I also ordered Up The Amp and Candy Yum Yum!   I hope I like them all!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 18, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I hope I like them all!











 I am sure you will love all the three!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 18, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I hope I like them all!


  I see yet another has succumbed to the beckoning call of the siren that is Glam. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  UTA is a lovely lippy, I hope you love it as much as I do!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I really love this thread, it's become a really fun place to come and just shoot the shit about any and everything.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 18, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm enjoying it, too. It's nice to have a thread where you can just let the conversation flow naturally without having to worry about staying on a particular topic. I don't even mind that the original intention of the thread met a slow death lol.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 18, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm enjoying it, too. It's nice to have a thread where you can just let the conversation flow naturally without having to worry about staying on a particular topic. I don't even mind that the original intention of the thread met a slow death lol.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 18, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I hope I like them all!


  Your going to love Glam!!! I've been wearing mine all week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Ughh!! I still need to get Up the Amp I need to add that to my list lol


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 18, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Guys! I caved! Just ordered Glam, and because I can't just order one lipstick I also ordered Up The Amp and Candy Yum Yum!   I hope I like them all!


 :yahoo: I can't wait to try my Glam - less than one week to go  I really like UTA it is such a wearable purple, you will like it, i am sure. I have already thought about buying CYY but i think i will wait for KYY and buy that one instead. I wanted to try CYY one time, but couldn't find it at any of our stores/counters. It might be, that you can only buy it online here.


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 18, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Your going to love Glam!!! I've been wearing mine all week  . Ughh!! I still need to get Up the Amp I need to add that to my list lol


 oke: UTA is so gorgeous! You really need that one


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 18, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> UTA is so gorgeous! You really need that one


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 18, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Your going to love Glam!!! *I've been wearing mine all week*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 18, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I wanted to try CYY one time, but couldn't find it at any of our stores/counters. It might be, that you can only buy it online here.


  I like KYY a ton better than CYY. I actually ditched my CYY recently because I never saw myself using it again. Especially since it gave me highlighter pink clown lips straight out of the tube, so I had to tone it down with liners or gloss.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 18, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Your going to love Glam!!! I've been wearing mine all week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> *I like KYY a ton better than CYY. I actually ditched my CYY recently *because I never saw myself using it again. Especially since it gave me highlighter pink clown lips straight out of the tube, so I had to tone it down with liners or gloss.


  Ditto! Nice shade just doesnt look all that great on me


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  It's all your fault you Glam enabler


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I like KYY a ton better than CYY. I actually ditched my CYY recently because I never saw myself using it again. Especially since it gave me highlighter pink clown lips straight out of the tube, so I had to tone it down with liners or gloss.


 I have already heard about many people preferring KYY over CYY... I guess i will do so too. I hope i will like it better since i won't be able to try that one and CYY is one of the lippies i wouldn't order without trying  I've read that KYY is far more wearable...


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I like KYY a ton better than CYY. I actually ditched my CYY recently because I never saw myself using it again. Especially since it gave me highlighter pink clown lips straight out of the tube, so I had to tone it down with liners or gloss.


  I agree!! I love my KYY a lot more I think I only wore CYY once to me it was Blah!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 18, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I know I'm waiting to B2M it
> 
> You stop that!! lol
> It's all your fault you Glam enabler


  And damn proud to be one too!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Ditto! Nice shade just doesnt look all that great on me


  Yes!! It is a real pretty shade but I felt it didn't like that good on me either


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 18, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I've read that KYY is far more wearable...


  It definitely is more wearable as it's bright but not neon bright like CYY. I think it just depends on your preference and undertones maybe, because as it looks very meh on me from the tube but it looks beautiful on my niece Hayli straight from the tube.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 18, 2014)

It's hard to find a color that looks too bright on me. I think it's because of my "bright winter" coloring. I tend to look better with brighter and high contrast makeup and clothing. Muted tones are what I have to be more careful with.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm still sad I don't have Riri boy that is one that I regret not getting


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It definitely is more wearable as it's bright but not neon bright like CYY. I think it just depends on your preference and undertones maybe, because as it looks very meh on me from the tube but it looks beautiful on my niece Hayli straight from the tube.


  At least i will be able to try KYY  I guess CYY would be a wee bit to bright for me.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 18, 2014)

Ummmm......why do I not own Brave?



  Credit to the IG user!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 18, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm still sad I don't have Riri boy that is one that I regret not getting :crybaby:


 The finish is different but the color seems to be quite similar to UTA. I love (retro) mattes too so i can understand your regrets :support:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 18, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I love (retro) mattes too so i can understand your regrets


  I agree, they're VERYsimilar in colour. The finish is the only real discernible difference between the two on me.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Ummmm......why do I not own Brave?
> 
> 
> 
> Credit to the IG user!


  You had to do this, just when I was succesfully bouncing of temptations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well Why dont I own that


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 18, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I love (retro) mattes too so i can understand your regrets


  I know they do look quite similar to me as well


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> You had to do this, just when I was succesfully bouncing of temptations
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Ummmm......why do I not own Brave?
> 
> Credit to the IG user!


 I wore brave today. :eyelove: It is my go-to-lippy, when I am not sure about which color to wear and it is a wonderful everyday lipstick. I love it  It is also my bf's favorite lippy (on me :lol: )


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I agree, they're VERYsimilar in colour. The finish is the only real discernible difference between the two on me.


  Really? I'm feeling better I can't wait to get UTA then


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 18, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> It is also my bf's favorite lippy (on me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  PP looks like that on me. So i dont need brave (I am being brave here)


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> PP looks like that on me. So i dont need brave (I am being brave here)


  ​You go!! with your bad self!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 18, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Really? I'm feeling better I can't wait to get UTA then


  Yeah Brave and UTA


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 18, 2014)

Now to enable people into something besides Glam. I give you Smoked Purple!



  Credit to the IG user!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> PP looks like that on me. So i dont need brave (I am being brave here)


  PP?


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 18, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Really? I'm feeling better I can't wait to get UTA then


  I think I swatched them side by side before. Let me find it!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> PP?


  Private party!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Now to enable people into something besides Glam. I give you Smoked Purple!
> 
> 
> 
> Credit to the IG user!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Private party!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Now to enable people into something besides Glam. I give you Smoked Purple!
> 
> Credit to the IG user!


 The lips! Every lippy looks fabulous on them!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Now to enable people into something besides Glam. I give you Smoked Purple!
> 
> 
> 
> Credit to the IG user!


  I got Smoked Purple weeks ago and still haven't worn it.  I need to use it soon!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 18, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I got Smoked Purple weeks ago and still haven't worn it.  I need to use it soon!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 18, 2014)

I think brave is a tad pinker while PP is more mauvey! (convincing myself)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I dont need anymore lippies anytime soon except those wonderful new mattes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But now i cant take my ind off smoked purple. That and Violetta, peachstock and fleshpot are the only ones missing from the Pro line!


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 18, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I agree!! I love my KYY a lot more I think I only wore CYY once to me it was Blah!!


 I wish I could still buy KYY. :-(


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Now to enable people into something besides Glam. I give you Smoked Purple!
> 
> 
> 
> Credit to the IG user!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  Soon!  I'll try to post a pic once I do! I've been wanting to try it with the Pedro lipglasses, too.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think I swatched them side by side before. Let me find it!


  Thanks!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 18, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


>








 I know


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 18, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Soon!  I'll try to post a pic once I do! I've been wanting to try it with the Pedro lipglasses, too.


  Yes!! I bet it looks so good on you too


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I think brave is a tad pinker while PP is more mauvey! (convincing myself)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I have Violetta too and I love it! I've didn't even bother to look at Peachstock or Fleshpot when I was at Nordies last week. Maybe I'll swatch them after they launch at Dillards.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I think brave is a tad pinker while PP is more mauvey! (convincing myself)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm going to try and remember to take PP with me when I go next and swatch Brave next to it.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm going to try and remember to take PP with me when I go next and swatch Brave next to it.


  Yes! That'd be nice! and if they turn out to be really really diff, just keep it a secret and not let me know


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yes! That'd be nice! and if they turn out to be really really diff, just keep it a secret and not let me know


  Let you know and post comparison swatches. CHECK!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 18, 2014)

So Ladies, that's brave on me  Excuse the bad application and bad photo quality - put the lippie on for you very quick and took some pics with my mobile  I hope it helps.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I think brave is a tad pinker while PP is more mauvey! (convincing myself)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I know I can't stop thinking of smoked purple either . Oh!! And I've been dying to get fleshpot as well


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 18, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I hope it helps.


  It looks really pretty on you!! I'm going to pass I don't think I would wear it that much but I want me some SMOKED PURPLE!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 18, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> It looks really pretty on you!! I'm going to pass I don't think I would wear it that much but I want me some *SMOKED PURPLE*!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 18, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I hope it helps.


  That looks really pretty on you!!!


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 18, 2014)

I totally want Smoked Purple, too. I figure I can hold off a couple months since it's so dark and I wouldn't wear it until Fall anyway.


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 18, 2014)

[@]Vineetha[/@] [@]rocksteadybaby[/@] Thank you  I can only recommend the lippy


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 18, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I totally want Smoked Purple, too. I figure I can hold off a couple months since it's so dark and I wouldn't wear it until Fall anyway.


  I wear dark colors year around not just for Fall


----------



## Calla88 (Jul 18, 2014)

LOVE Smoked Purple and I'm one who loves the original Candy YumYum from Quite Cute like no other, and I love KYY too but it's diffefrent.  I got lipstick issues! Apparently so does *Naomi*, HAHAHA!


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 18, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I wear dark colors year around not just for Fall


  I'm not that brave yet! I barely wear makeup to work (get up at 3:45 a.m., it's not happening) so even a gloss and mascara people notice on me.  A dark lipstick during the day in summer people would flip out.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 18, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I wear dark colors year around not just for Fall


  Same.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 18, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm not that brave yet! I barely wear makeup to work (get up at 3:45 a.m., it's not happening) so even a gloss and mascara people notice on me.  A dark lipstick during the day in summer people would flip out.


  Baby steps in time you will join the darkside


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 18, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> LOVE Smoked Purple and I'm one who loves the original Candy YumYum from Quite Cute like no other, and I love KYY too but it's diffefrent.  I got lipstick issues! Apparently so does *Naomi*, HAHAHA!


  Love me some lippies!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 18, 2014)

@Periodinan I love Brave on you!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 18, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Baby steps in time you will join the darkside








 Any Lippie anytime anywhere


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 18, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> LOVE Smoked Purple and I'm one who loves the original Candy YumYum from Quite Cute like no other, and I love KYY too but it's diffefrent.  I got lipstick issues! *Apparently so does Naomi, HAHAHA!*









 And spreads the love too!


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Any Lippie anytime anywhere


  I hope to one day live by that motto! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm taking a big step recently by getting Pure Heroine and Candy Yum Yum.  Both are totally beyond what I would have considered wearing a year ago.  I'm mainly afraid rude people will make the "you have too much makeup on" comment.  I'm not that confident as it is, so if someone picks apart my appearance I get even more insecure.

  But...I'm working on it!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 18, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I hope to one day live by that motto!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You can also apply them more sheer so they aren't all WHAM out of the tube bright or vampy and maybe slowly start applying them heavier and heavier as you get more comfortable.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You can also apply them more sheer so they aren't all WHAM out of the tube bright or vampy and maybe slowly start applying them heavier and heavier as you get more comfortable.


  Yup! Baby steps! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In time you will feel confident with the shades and wouldnt mind going darker!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> @Periodinan  I love Brave on you!


 Thank you so much


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yup! Baby steps!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks for the advice, ladies!


----------



## Melrose (Jul 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Ummmm......why do I not own Brave?
> 
> Credit to the IG user!


 Well, my enabling skills are not as good as Dolly's, but yes you need to check out brave. I just got it about 2 weeks ago with absolutely it lipliner and it's pretty gorg!


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 18, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Well, my enabling skills are not as good as Dolly's, but yes you need to check out brave. I just got it about 2 weeks ago with absolutely it lipliner and it's pretty gorg!


  It looks so pretty there!  Every time I look at it at the counter it looks too brown-toned to me.  There it looks just like a dusty rose.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 18, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Well, my enabling skills are not as good as Dolly's, but yes you need to check out brave. I just got it about 2 weeks ago with absolutely it lipliner and it's pretty gorg!


  It's on my list now!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 18, 2014)

I just made a boo-boo. I was ordering a Glam for my sister and when I logged in it brought up my existing cart which happened to have Copperthorn in it and I may or may not of taken CT out before hitting submit. *Goes to corner*


----------



## Melrose (Jul 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's on my list now!


 And smoked purple is now on my list!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 18, 2014)

Melrose said:


> And smoked purple is now on my list!


Smoked Purple is so beautiful,  !


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I just made a boo-boo. I was ordering a Glam for my sister and when I logged in it brought up my existing cart which happened to have Copperthorn in it and I may or may not of taken CT out before hitting submit. *Goes to corner*








 I can see you! Come here! What have you done now


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 18, 2014)

Melrose said:


> And smoked purple is now on my list!


  My work here is done. *walks off dusting hands together*


----------



## jenise (Jul 18, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Good to know, that's the one I ended up purchasing just because but I'm still unsure. I feel so overwhelmed and out of my element. It's like starting all over again and every foundation I compare to KVD seems like water, lol! KVD is definitely not for everyone but I love it. I'm gonna miss it sooooooo much :crybaby:


 Ah I could imagine!! Especially since bareskin actually feels like water  but it gives surprisingly good coverage for how liquidy it is. I hate the brush they sell it with tho, a beauty blender is so much better with it! Hope you find something that you like even better than kvd


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I can see you! Come here! What have you done now


  *runs away from whip*


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I just made a boo-boo. I was ordering a Glam for my sister and when I logged in it brought up my existing cart which happened to have Copperthorn in it and I may or may not of taken CT out before hitting submit. *Goes to corner*


  I just have to say, when in doubt...


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 18, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I just have to say, when in doubt...


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I just made a boo-boo. I was ordering a Glam for my sister and when I logged in it brought up my existing cart which happened to have Copperthorn in it and I may or may not of taken CT out before hitting submit. *Goes to corner*


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I can see you! Come here! What have you done now


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I just made a boo-boo. I was ordering a Glam for my sister and when I logged in it brought up my existing cart which happened to have Copperthorn in it and I may or may not of taken CT out before hitting submit. *Goes to corner*


 How dare you? You bad, bad girl :lol:


----------



## jenise (Jul 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Now to enable people into something besides Glam. I give you Smoked Purple!
> 
> Credit to the IG user!


 Beautiful, why don't I own this!? I always go to pick it up but then put it back bc I have so many vampy colors!! ....but you could never have too many right..?


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 18, 2014)

jenise said:


> Beautiful, why don't I own this!? I always go to pick it up but then put it back bc I have so many vampy colors!! ...*.but you could never have too many right..?*


  NEVER!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 18, 2014)

jenise said:


> Beautiful, why don't I own this!? I always go to pick it up but then put it back bc I have so many vampy colors!! ....but you could never have too many right..?


  Never too many vampy colours! Never!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> My work here is done. *walks off dusting hands together*


  Well if you have some raves about Violetta, Speak out now (while i still have SP in my basket), or forever hold your peace


----------



## Melrose (Jul 18, 2014)

jenise said:


> Ah I could imagine!! Especially since bareskin actually feels like water  but it gives surprisingly good coverage for how liquidy it is. I hate the brush they sell it with tho, a beauty blender is so much better with it! Hope you find something that you like even better than kvd


 Awesome tip about the brush, thank you! I was suckered into buying it and now I think I'll just return it and stick with my beauty blender since you say it works better


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 18, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I know I can't stop thinking of smoked purple either . Oh!! And I've been dying to get fleshpot as well


  I like Fleshpot.  I can't wear it full force and without a liner, but I do like it a lot when I use it lightly.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Well if you have some raves about Violetta, Speak out now (while i still have SP in my basket), or forever hold your peace


  I love Violetta!  I have it from the Antonio Lopez palette, and I intend to get a tube as soon as I run out.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 18, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I love Violetta!  I have it from the Antonio Lopez palette, and I intend to get a tube as soon as I run out.


  I am only holding back bec it just might look very similar to Heroine on me! Thats the only one pending now apart from Peachstock & fleshpot that is.


----------



## jenise (Jul 18, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Awesome tip about the brush, thank you! I was suckered into buying it and now I think I'll just return it and stick with my beauty blender since you say it works better


 Yes they try to sucker everyone into buying it lol my beauty blender gave me MUCH better coverage, Let me know if it works for you!!   





Vineetha said:


> NEVER! :haha: oke:





NaomiH said:


> Never too many vampy colours! Never!


 Perfect


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I am only holding back bec it just might look very similar to Heroine on me! Thats the only one pending now apart from Peachstock & fleshpot that is.


  I have heard a lot of people say that it looks similar to Heroine on them.  On me, it's very different.  Heroine is a little more difficult for me to pull off, although I do like it.  Violetta has a lot more magenta in the base and then the finish is completely different.  Plus, Violetta has an iridescence to it.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Well if you have some raves about Violetta, Speak out now (while i still have SP in my basket), or forever hold your peace


  Violetta is great! It is similar to Heroine, but it has a slight shimmer to it and I find it a tad more vibrant. I actually prefer it over Heroine. Plus it's amplified finish vs matte.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 18, 2014)

My MK order from nordies was supposed to be delivered today. I was at home and did even see the guy walk up the drive. But since he didnt buzz in, I left it as for someone else. While coming out, I see that he has left a note saying first attempt made to apt C1 instead of mine.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Violetta is great! It is similar to Heroine, but it has a slight shimmer to it and I find it a tad more vibrant. I actually prefer it over Heroine. Plus it's amplified finish vs matte.


  Well here i go


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 18, 2014)

Pics from Temptalia:

  Heroine



  Violetta


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Violetta is great! It is similar to Heroine, but it has a slight shimmer to it and I find it a tad more vibrant. I actually prefer it over Heroine. Plus it's amplified finish vs matte.


  Do you find Violetta a little easier to wear than Heroine?  I mean, I love Heroine, but it can look a little...idk...stark on me. I can pull off Violetta much better.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 18, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Do you find Violetta a little easier to wear than Heroine?  I mean, I love Heroine, but it can look a little...idk...stark on me.


  I do find it a bit easier to wear, yeah. I think maybe it's the matte finish on it, though I don't think Smoked Purple or Strong Woman look like too much, but for some reason Heroine while I love it seems a bit much at times.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 18, 2014)

Violetta has a little bit brighter and pinker base, but then sort of a cooler purple shimmer running through it.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I do find it a bit easier to wear, yeah. I think maybe it's the matte finish on it, though I don't think Smoked Purple or Strong Woman look like too much, but for some reason Heroine while I love it seems a bit much at times.


  Yeah, it's odd.  I don't know why. But yes, I do still love it.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 18, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Violetta has a little bit brighter and pinker base, but then sort of a cooler purple shimmer running through it.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Well here i go


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 18, 2014)

This is such a slow friday today. I am wfh and thought of logging out at around 4, it just doesnt get there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And on the top of that my UPS delivery got postponed!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 18, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I like Fleshpot.  I can't wear it full force and without a liner, but I do like it a lot when I use it lightly.


  I haven't tried it on myself but I love the way it looks on photos I've seen of people wearing it. I wonder if I can even pull it off


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> This is such a slow friday today. I am wfh and thought of logging out at around 4, it just doesnt get there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You should go running down the street to try to find the UPS guys


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 18, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> You should go running down the street to try to find the UPS guys


  I did see him. I waited for him to buzz and when he didnt I thought it was for someone else. Only later to find out that the address on that damn package is wrong! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I might try and go pick it up directly later.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I did see him. I waited for him to buzz and when he didnt I thought it was for someone else. Only later to find out that the address on that damn package is wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 18, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I haven't tried it on myself but I love the way it looks on photos I've seen of people wearing it. I wonder if I can even pull it off


  I usually wear it over Dervish pencil.  I think I have a picture on here.  Lemme see if I can find it.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 18, 2014)

Here it is... Fleshpot over Dervish pencil.  I concentrated it more in the center of the lips and blended out.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 18, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Here it is... Fleshpot over Dervish pencil.  I concentrated it more in the center of the lips and blended out.


  Wow That looks really good on you Mandy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On me it will be "dead man walking" for sure(even peachstock for that matter)!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I really like it on u!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 18, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Here it is... Fleshpot over Dervish pencil.  I concentrated it more in the center of the lips and blended out.


  Mandy, you look faaaabulous!  And your eyes... :eyelove: ... amazing!


----------



## Calla88 (Jul 18, 2014)

Lots of lippies need a little love and as long as you have plenty of swipe and go for when you need to go to work or run out the door, I say get all the colors that you like and experiment. Why do we have all of these lip liners if not to mix and match with various lip sticks & glosses!


----------



## Calla88 (Jul 18, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Here it is... Fleshpot over Dervish pencil.  I concentrated it more in the center of the lips and blended out.


  This is perfect on you! Werk it!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Wow That looks really good on you Mandy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Aww, thank you!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 18, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> This is perfect on you! Werk it!








 Thank you!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 18, 2014)

jenise said:


> Beautiful, why don't I own this!? I always go to pick it up but then put it back bc I have so many vampy colors!! ....but you could never have too many right..?








 No, no vampy lipsticks were made for you... and for us !


----------



## jenise (Jul 18, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> No, no vampy lipsticks were made for you... and for us !


 Hahaha yes    #teamvampylips


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 18, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Lots of lippies need a little love and as long as you have plenty of swipe and go for when you need to go to work or run out the door, I say get all the colors that you like and experiment. Why do we have all of these lip liners if not to mix and match with various lip sticks & glosses!


  I love to play with them all!  Sometimes some of my least favorite products can become total favorites after I experiment with them a little.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I just made a boo-boo. I was ordering a Glam for my sister and when I logged in it brought up my existing cart which happened to have Copperthorn in it and I may or may not of taken CT out before hitting submit. *Goes to corner*








Oh really ? Accidentally that's all   ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I just made a boo-boo. I was ordering a Glam for my sister and when I logged in it brought up my existing cart which happened to have Copperthorn in it and I may or may not of taken CT out before hitting submit. *Goes to corner*


  Accidents happen...


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 18, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Here it is... Fleshpot over Dervish pencil.  I concentrated it more in the center of the lips and blended out.


  Beautiful Mandy!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Wow That looks really good on you Mandy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Same here unless I doctor it up with liner to high heaven, but that'd totally defeat the purpose. lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 18, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Here it is... Fleshpot over Dervish pencil.  I concentrated it more in the center of the lips and blended out.


  It looks so nice with Dervish pencil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Mandy you are so pretty your skin looks flawless


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 18, 2014)

jenise said:


> Hahaha yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 #teamvampylips


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 18, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Perfect. I wish it looked so beautiful on me  Here it is... Fleshpot over Dervish pencil.  I concentrated it more in the center of the lips and blended out.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 18, 2014)

Oups sorry  Perfect and yes I wish it looked so beautiful on me !


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 18, 2014)

Too many beautiful lippies :sigh: I will spend way too much money :lol:


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 18, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Here it is... Fleshpot over Dervish pencil.  I concentrated it more in the center of the lips and blended out.


  I officially need this and that lip pencil.  Beautiful, Mandy!


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 18, 2014)

My giant MAC order came in today!!!!!

  Lip Liners:
  Subculture
  Chestnut 
  Cherry

  Lipsticks:
  Cream D' Nude
  Myth
  MAC Red
  Venomous Violet

  Fluidline:
  Black Ivy

  Cream Blush:
  Posey

  Lip Primer

  I can't decide what to do for my FOTD.


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 18, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Here it is... Fleshpot over Dervish pencil.  I concentrated it more in the center of the lips and blended out.


  Beautiful!!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 18, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> My giant MAC order came in today!!!!!
> 
> Lip Liners:
> Subculture
> ...


  I'd love to see Creme D'Nude with Subculture pencil, Posey cream blush, and an eye look featuring Black Ivy!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 18, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Beautiful!!!


  Thank you all so much!


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 18, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'd love to see Creme D'Nude with Subculture pencil, Posey cream blush, and an eye look featuring Black Ivy!


  I'll get right on that


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 18, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I'll get right on that


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 18, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> My giant MAC order came in today!!!!!
> 
> Lip Liners:
> Subculture
> ...


  Wow!! You got some good stuff there Missy


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 18, 2014)

Mandy, I just watched your NARS blush video.  I loved it!  Maybe I should pull out my Deep Throat again since it looks like such a nice light color on you.  I've given up on almost all blush because I'm so happy when I get rid of my splotchy tomato face, I'm so reluctant to put any pink back into it!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 18, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Mandy, I just watched your NARS blush video.  I loved it!  Maybe I should pull out my Deep Throat again since it looks like such a nice light color on you.  I've given up on almost all blush because I'm so happy when I get rid of my splotchy tomato face, I'm so reluctant to put any pink back into it!


  Thanks! I totally understand what you mean.  A pretty, controlled, well-placed flush is beautiful, though!

  Talking about splotchy tomato face... my face looked awful by the end of filming lol.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 18, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> My giant MAC order came in today!!!!!  Lip Liners: Subculture Chestnut  Cherry  Lipsticks: Cream D' Nude Myth MAC Red Venomous Violet  Fluidline: Black Ivy  Cream Blush: Posey  Lip Primer  I can't decide what to do for my FOTD.


CDN :eyelove:  Good haul btw


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Good haul btw


  Creme D'Nude is one of those shades that I like better on me when my hair is just a touch lighter, which I might just do pretty soon, so I might pull it out more frequently.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 18, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Creme D'Nude is one of those shades that I like better on me when my hair is just a touch lighter, which I might just do pretty soon, so I might pull it out more frequently.


It is a lovely nude.


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 18, 2014)

I love nude lipsticks now that my  hair is so light. When I had dark hair I usually did a bold lip.

  Here's my FOTD. I used my Stila palette that had green eyeshadow in it, I thought it would go well with Black Ivy.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 18, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I love nude lipsticks now that my  hair is so light. When I had dark hair I usually did a bold lip.  Here's my FOTD. I used my Stila palette that had green eyeshadow in it, I thought it would go well with Black Ivy.


You look beautiful. It is a great look on you. Love the super blonde hair too.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 18, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I love nude lipsticks now that my  hair is so light. When I had dark hair I usually did a bold lip.  Here's my FOTD. I used my Stila palette that had green eyeshadow in it, I thought it would go well with Black Ivy.


  Gorgeous!! Love it all on you!


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Love the super blonde hair too.


  Thank you!

  It took four months to get my hair this light. And probably a landslide of bleach. 

  My hair is naturally a very dark brown.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 18, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Thank you!  It took four months to get my hair this light. And probably a landslide of bleach.   My hair is naturally a very dark brown.


  Blonde suits you beautifully!


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 18, 2014)

Do you know how Creme D'Nude compares to Japanese Maple?  Swatches I've seen look very similar and they're the same finish.  I love love love my Japanese Maple - do I need Creme D'Nude?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 18, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Thank you!  It took four months to get my hair this light. And probably a landslide of bleach.   My hair is naturally a very dark brown.


I really love the blonde on you. That is always the down side to being blonde, when your hair is naturally dark. The bleach!  But tossing a little treatment on helps.  I used to be a blonde, that was an interesting time for me.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 18, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Creme D'Nude is one of those shades that I like better on me when my hair is just a touch lighter, which I might just do pretty soon, so I might pull it out more frequently.


  Your changing your hair color?? I love your dark hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Is it black or dark brown ? I miss my dark hair I tried to go lighter and I hate it. I want my dark hair back


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 18, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Do you know how Creme D'Nude compares to Japanese Maple?  Swatches I've seen look very similar and they're the same finish.  I love love love my Japanese Maple - do I need Creme D'Nude?


JM has a touch more yellow and caramel coloring. CDN is more nude.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 18, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I love nude lipsticks now that my  hair is so light. When I had dark hair I usually did a bold lip.
> 
> Here's my FOTD. I used my Stila palette that had green eyeshadow in it, I thought it would go well with Black Ivy.


  Love it! You look beautiful!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> CDN is more nude.


  Whole day no see!


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I used to be a blonde, that was an interesting time for me.


  My hair is probably like yours naturally. I'm a level 3 (1 being the darkest). In some color lines I'm a level 4 (when they have 2 as the darkest color). Sorry for the beautyspeak,  I was in school to be a cosmetologist but I hated doing hair. So I switched to an esthetician program. I start on monday, I'm excited!!!

  I use a deep conditioner every week.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 18, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Your changing your hair color?? I love your dark hair  . Is it black or dark brown ? I miss my dark hair I tried to go lighter and I hate it. I want my dark hair back :crybaby:


  Aww. I might. I'm contemplating doing a caramel gradient ombre. My hair is dark brown right now.


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 18, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Aww. I might. I'm contemplating doing a caramel gradient ombre. My hair is dark brown right now.


  That would be beautiful!!!! 

  I'm thinking about doing and ombre when my hair gets longer. Dark blonde to light blonde.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Whole day no see! oke:


I was staying off the threads, because I was going to leave the site. A good friend talked me into staying. So Hi  lol


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 18, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> My hair is probably like yours naturally. I'm a level 3 (1 being the darkest). In some color lines I'm a level 4 (when they have 2 as the darkest color). Sorry for the beautyspeak,  I was in school to be a cosmetologist but I hated doing hair. So I switched to an esthetician program. I start on monday, I'm excited!!!  I use a deep conditioner every week.


  I'm a level 3 when the line uses 4 for dark brown and a 2 for natural black. My color is usually described as "deepest brown".


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 18, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Aww. I might. I'm contemplating doing a caramel gradient ombre. My hair is dark brown right now.


  I just love the whole look dark hair gives especially when you have pale skin like yours


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 18, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> That would be beautiful!!!!   I'm thinking about doing and ombre when my hair gets longer. Dark blonde to light blonde.


  Cute!!


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 18, 2014)

This is how dark my hair used to be. I think this photo is from March?


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I was staying off the threads, because I was going to leave the site. A good friend talked me into staying. So Hi  lol


  What???


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 18, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> My hair is probably like yours naturally. I'm a level 3 (1 being the darkest). In some color lines I'm a level 4 (when they have 2 as the darkest color). Sorry for the beautyspeak,  I was in school to be a cosmetologist but I hated doing hair. So I switched to an esthetician program. I start on monday, I'm excited!!!  I use a deep conditioner every week.


It's ok. I am used to the beauty talk! My sister does it for a living lol. Aw you switched? Well one of my oldest friends did the same as you. She switched to become an esthetician and now loves what she does.  Best of luck. I hope you love it!


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 18, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I just love the whole look dark hair gives especially when you have pale skin like yours


  I love the dark hair pale skin look too, I had that look going on for ages. But I got bored. I'll probably go dark again eventually.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 18, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I just love the whole look dark hair gives especially when you have pale skin like yours


  


pandorablack said:


> This is how dark my hair used to be. I think this photo is from March?


  You rock both!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> So Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  WHATTTTTTTT? You are not allowed to go anywhere let alone think about it


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Best of luck. I hope you love it!


  I love love skincare and makeup. In beauty school I got a 100/100 on my facial, but then, it's kind of hard to mess up a facial.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 18, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> *You rock both!*


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 18, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> This is how dark my hair used to be. I think this photo is from March?


love the dark hair on you. But the blonde


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 18, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I love love skincare and makeup. In beauty school I got a 100/100 on my facial, but then, it's kind of hard to mess up a facial.


You'd be surprised how someone can mess up a facial :shock: Glad you aced it!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> WHATTTTTTTT? You are not allowed to go anywhere let alone think about it :whip:  :bangin:  :drinks:





MandyVanHook said:


> What???


Yea I know. I was just annoyed and didn't want to bother anymore.


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> But the blonde


  I love the blonde too! 

  Believe it or not I was blonde as a kid (though not quite THIS blonde, haha). All three of my kids are blondes.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 18, 2014)

My husband went to cosmetology school for a while but decided not to finish.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 18, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> This is how dark my hair used to be. I think this photo is from March?


  I love you with dark hair


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Glad you aced it!


  I've heard horror stories about waxing, but not facials. People waxing skin off, or taking off an entire eyebrow


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yea I know. I was just annoyed and didn't want to bother anymore.


  You drop me a line next time, ya hear??


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 18, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I love the blonde too!   Believe it or not I was blonde as a kid (though not quite THIS blonde, haha). All three of my kids are blondes.


  I was blonde as a kid, too. Sort of a butterscotch blonde.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> So Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Why?? What happened?? I would cry if you leave Dolly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. You can PM me if you want


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 18, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I love the blonde too!   Believe it or not I was blonde as a kid (though not quite THIS blonde, haha). All three of my kids are blondes.


wow lol So blonde runs in your family?  Or was it random? My best friends brothers are all datk hair and light eyes. Except for one who was born blonde. Random fluke he was.  When I was a kid my hair was dark dark..my eyes too. Now my eyes are lighter.


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 18, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I was blonde as a kid, too. Sort of a butterscotch blonde.


  I had medium blonde hair with light blonde streaks. All three of my kids have this same hair. I think they're the most adorable girls ever, but then I am biased.


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Now my eyes are lighter.


  My grandma was a blonde, naturally, her whole life. But I was only blonde as a kid and then it got gradually darker. My ex husband was also blonde as a kid and his hair became dark as he got older.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 18, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Why?? What happened?? I would cry if you leave Dolly :crybaby: . You can PM me if you want


Oh brows you are always so kind!  I more than likely will later.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 18, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> You drop me a line next time, ya hear??


I will


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I will


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 18, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I've heard horror stories about waxing, but not facials. People waxing skin off, or taking off an entire eyebrow :blink:


I've seen it happen :shock: This poor girl went in to get her brows waxed and her lip....and well the lady waxed the skin on her lip off.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 18, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I had medium blonde hair with light blonde streaks. All three of my kids have this same hair. I think they're the most adorable girls ever, but then I am biased.


  I bet they are beautiful!  My eyes also changed from blue to bright green at the same time my hair changed.


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> This poor girl went in to get her brows waxed and her lip....and well the lady waxed the skin on her lip off.


  Yeah, if the wax is too hot it's a problem. Also if you don't hold the skin tight enough or go over the same area more than once with soft wax (it's ok to do this with hard wax).


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> This poor girl went in to get her brows waxed and her lip....and well the lady waxed the skin on her lip off.


  I've had half an eyebrow taken off.  That was a fun time!


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 18, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> My eyes also changed from blue to bright green at the same time my hair changed.


  Your eyes are very pretty! 

  I have hazel eyes, though a lot of times they look more brown.


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 18, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I've had half an eyebrow taken off.  That was a fun time!


  I would cry if that happened to me.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 18, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Your eyes are very pretty!   I have hazel eyes, though a lot of times they look more brown.


  Thank you! I love dark eyes. My husband has hazel eyes and I just love them. Very soulful.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 18, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I've had half an eyebrow taken off.  That was a fun time!


I bet that was awful. I've had the lady wax my brows to practically nothing!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 18, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Your eyes are very pretty!   I have hazel eyes, though a lot of times they look more brown.


I'd say I have hazel eyes too. But they usually look brown. If my eyes are in the right light or makeup they appear honey colored with green in them.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 18, 2014)

I won't let anyone touch my brows. I don't trust anyone that much and I'm such a baby when it comes to the pain that I just have to do it myself. I usually leave them full, though, and just tweeze a few strays.


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> But they usually look brown. If my eyes are in the right light or makeup they appear honey colored with green in them.


  Yeah, that's how mine are too. I think they looked hazelish in my FOTD pic today, the one in I took with bright light. Green eyeshadow also helps.


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 18, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I won't let anyone touch my brows. I don't trust anyone that much and I'm such a baby when it comes to the pain that I just have to do it myself. I usually leave them full, though, and just tweeze a few strays.


  I get mine waxed at a waxing-only place and the people there are really skilled at what they do. I'm not very good at tweezing my own brows. I can never get a perfect arch.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 18, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Yeah, that's how mine are too. I think they looked hazelish in my FOTD pic today, the one in I took with bright light. Green eyeshadow also helps.


They do in the pic you posted.  It really sucks because often I want to take pics that show my true eye color but my lighs are never right.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 18, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I won't let anyone touch my brows. I don't trust anyone that much and I'm such a baby when it comes to the pain that I just have to do it myself. I usually leave them full, though, and just tweeze a few strays.


If they get unruly, my sister waxes them for me. But usually they don't need much, just a bit of tweezing!


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It really sucks because often I want to take pics that show my true eye color but my lighs are never right.


  My webcam makes my eyes look a lot darker than they are unless I am facing a window, then they look more accurate.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 18, 2014)

Can any of you lovely ladies help me with my contouring problem?  I was given the MAC BB compact in refined golden, mainly because I have very, very dry cheeks and the MA wanted to avoid giving me too many powder products.  I just can't seem to get it blended or applied well enough that's it stays crisp (i.e. only in the hollow under my cheek bone) without looking like a streak of too dark foundation.  I've been applying with a 130 brush and lightly blending out.  Maybe this shade is too golden for me?  I'm kind of lost and I think it's been over 30 days so I can no longer take it back.  For $30 I'd love to make it work.

  I know this is kind of a recommendations question, but I figure maybe someone has some speedy input so I don't have to clutter up the recommendations section with another thread.

_Edited to add: _I just checked and I have 2 days to return it and grab something like Blunt blush if no one has any ideas.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Dolly Snow said:


> I've had the lady wax my brows to practically nothing!


  It was awful!  Thankfully the girl I have now just lightly shapes them for me and that's it.  I cannot for the life of me do it myself and keep them symmetrical, so I have her do it monthly.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 18, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I love nude lipsticks now that my  hair is so light. When I had dark hair I usually did a bold lip.
> 
> Here's my FOTD. I used my Stila palette that had green eyeshadow in it, I thought it would go well with Black Ivy.


Beautiful! And your blonde hair is super gorgeous with your brown eyes----love it!


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 18, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I love nude lipsticks now that my  hair is so light. When I had dark hair I usually did a bold lip.
> 
> Here's my FOTD. I used my Stila palette that had green eyeshadow in it, I thought it would go well with Black Ivy.


  Creme D'Nude looks so good on you! I think I need Subculture pencil in my life, too.  You look great.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 18, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Can any of you lovely ladies help me with my contouring problem?  I was given the MAC BB compact in refined golden, mainly because I have very, very dry cheeks and the MA wanted to avoid giving me too many powder products.  I just can't seem to get it blended or applied well enough that's it stays crisp (i.e. only in the hollow under my cheek bone) without looking like a streak of too dark foundation.  I've been applying with a 130 brush and lightly blending out.  Maybe this shade is too golden for me?  I'm kind of lost and I think it's been over 30 days so I can no longer take it back.  For $30 I'd love to make it work.  I know this is kind of a recommendations question, but I figure maybe someone has some speedy input so I don't have to clutter up the recommendations section with another thread.  _Edited to add: _I just checked and I have 2 days to return it and grab something like Blunt blush if no one has any ideas.  :flower:    It was awful!  Thankfully the girl I have now just lightly shapes them for me and that's it.  I cannot for the life of me do it myself and keep them symmetrical, so I have her do it monthly.


  My guess is that it is too golden for you. I prefer a grayish contour personally. What foundation shade are you in MAC?


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 18, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Creme D'Nude looks so good on you! I think I need Subculture pencil in my life, too.  You look great.


  Thanks!

  You need subculture. It's the perfect nude pencil.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 18, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> My guess is that it is too golden for you. I prefer a grayish contour personally. What foundation shade are you in MAC?


  I'm an NC20 usually (NC30 right now with way too much tan) and I lean more neutral.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 18, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm an NC20 usually (NC30 right now with way too much tan) and I lean more neutral.


  Have you tried Illamasqua's Hollow? It's my favorite cream contour at the moment. Looks very natural.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 18, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Have you tried Illamasqua's Hollow? It's my favorite cream contour at the moment. Looks very natural.


  That looks gorgeous! I may see if I can find it around here and try it out first.  Thanks!


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 18, 2014)

I've been using Nars bronzer in Laguna to contour, but, I'm also very pale. May  not be the right shade for someone with darker skin.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 18, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> That looks gorgeous! I may see if I can find it around here and try it out first.  Thanks!


  It's gorgeous. I love that it leans more grayish which makes for a more natural looking shadow/contour.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 18, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I've been using Nars bronzer in Laguna to contour, but, I'm also very pale. May  not be the right shade for someone with darker skin.


  I guess I could give that a go since I actually own Laguna.  I never ever use it.


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 18, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I guess I could give that a go since I actually own Laguna.  I never ever use it.


  Couldn't hurt to try it out. I like it a lot as a contour.

  Side note: I just realized I own 9 MAC lipsticks now. My ever growing makeup collection is going to need a second train case soon.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 18, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Couldn't hurt to try it out. I like it a lot as a contour.
> 
> Side note: I just realized I own 9 MAC lipsticks now. My ever growing makeup collection is going to need a second train case soon.


  Ditto on the train case.  My Inglot one is almost completely full!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 18, 2014)

Don't ask how many MAC lipsticks I have. I'm ashamed. Lol


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 18, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Don't ask how many MAC lipsticks I have. I'm ashamed. Lol


  Don't be ashamed! Be proud!  I would love to own a ton, or mainly just all the LEs I want and missed out on.


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 18, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Don't ask how many MAC lipsticks I have. I'm ashamed. Lol


  SPILL!


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 18, 2014)

I should total up how many lipsticks and lip glosses I have in total. 

And then there's the lip balms...

  I'm sure my number is up there. I just have a bunch of different brands, Stila, Urban Decay, YSL,W3LL PEOPLE, Julep...


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Oh brows you are always so kind!  I more than likely will later.


 Please do


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 18, 2014)

Ooh I just tried on myth over subculture and it is so pretty. I'm so glad the liner I bought is in exactly the right shade. It's the perfect nude liner and it makes my lips look great. I'm also a little in love with the lip primer I bought. It's a great product and really makes the liner and lipstick "stick" better.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 18, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Ooh I just tried on myth over subculture and it is so pretty. I'm so glad the liner I bought is in exactly the right shade. It's the perfect nude liner and it makes my lips look great. I'm also a little in love with the lip primer I bought. It's a great product and really makes the liner and lipstick "stick" better.


  Subculture is fab. Goes great with nudes, light pinks, and peaches. Really versatile. I own a ton of MAC liners and it remains one of my most used


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 18, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Don't be ashamed! Be proud!  I would love to own a ton, or mainly just all the LEs I want and missed out on.





pandorablack said:


> SPILL!


  I have close to 100 lipsticks from MAC. Not as many as a lot of people but probably too many still! I should really be more selective. I'm trying!


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 18, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I have close to 100 lipsticks from MAC. Not as many as a lot of people but probably too many still! I should really be more selective. I'm trying!


  Or you can just...give half to me!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 18, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Subculture is fab. Goes great with nudes, light pinks, and peaches. Really versatile. I own a ton of MAC liners and it remains one of my most used








 Ditto!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 18, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I have close to 100 lipsticks from MAC. Not as many as a lot of people but probably too many still! I should really be more selective. I'm trying!


I don't dare count, but it is definitely up there---reminds me that I need to go through them soon, or at least get organized LOL!

  Trying to be selective is a good thing---and it comes with time, and realizing what looks fantastic on you and what you can do without. Besides, we all have our little pleasures in life! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I'm trying to be a lot more selective too.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 18, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> I don't dare count, but it is definitely up there---reminds me that I need to go through them soon, or at least get organized LOL!  Trying to be selective is a good thing---and it comes with time, and realizing what looks fantastic on you and what you can do without. Besides, we all have our little pleasures in life! :haha:   I'm trying to be a lot more selective too. p:


  It's so hard!! As it stands right now, I might get all of the lipsticks from the Matte collection, but I know I probably shouldn't.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 18, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Or you can just...give half to me! :thdevil:


  I could never give up my babies! Even Riot House... lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 18, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Or you can just...give half to me! :thdevil:


Message me if you to buy a DG off of me. You've been so lovely to me. I'd sell ya one of my BUs


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Message me if you to buy a DG off of me. You've been so lovely to me. I'd sell ya one of my BUs


 Message sent!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 18, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> It's so hard!! As it stands right now, I might get all of the lipsticks from the Matte collection, but I know I probably shouldn't.


  I know!!!! There are a lot that look promising, and some I know hands down are coming home with me, but I think I will go to the store and try them on this time if I can. Pander me, for example, could probably go either way depending on how it pulls color on your lips. It may look awesome, or terrible lol! But matte lipsticks are definitely my downfall!

  On a different note, I gave up waiting for the pink look box to come available online and started phoning around the city yesterday and found one--lol. I LOVE Embrace me, and a back up was definitely in order!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 18, 2014)

I went to Sephora to try on  smell KVD lippies. They just had a few shades. No motorhead or prayer though they had testers for it. Lullaby looked quite gritty, not at all like how the KVD lip swatch looked like! So I was thinking money saved and turned to go out but bumped into the Bite Beauty Matte caryons and Oh my god, those have the most amazing texture. I may or may not have picked up Framboise. And the Fig Melted I got was flicked by my sis, so I got one for meself..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... And I almost forgot to get the foundation pump which was the actual reason for visit, but remembered just in time


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I was staying off the threads, because I was going to leave the site. A good friend talked me into staying. So Hi  lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


:hug: i'm not leaving anymore


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> i'm not leaving anymore


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> So Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT???? Thou Shalt not leave Specktra! We would miss you like crazy doll!






Hi sweetie! lol  I hope you are doing okay!


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I went to Sephora to try on  smell KVD lippies. They just had a few shades. No motorhead or prayer though they had testers for it. Lullaby looked quite gritty, not at all like how the KVD lip swatch looked like! So I was thinking money saved and turned to go out but bumped into the Bite Beauty Matte caryons and Oh my god, those have the most amazing texture. I may or may not have picked up Framboise. And the Fig Melted I got was flicked by my sis, so I got one for meself..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I want those new Bite lip crayons! Framboise looks lovely.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 18, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I want those new Bite lip crayons! Framboise looks lovely.


  They swatch so well. All the shades are really pretty! For the price, the qty is a bit low though. But The texture and overall quality is just amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have my eye on fraise next! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  As for the KVD Lippie, Though the shades are just wow, the texture felt a bit dry though. I am not sure if it was the tester, but in general they swatched a bit dry. Those are a skip for my dryyy lippss


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 18, 2014)

ormf fhy7fuufufffuuuugz


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :hug: i'm not leaving anymore


better not be!!!!! :hug:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> ormf fhy7fuufufffuuuugz


  I left the system for a moment and that my babys comment on there!


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I left the system for a moment and that my babys comment on there!


  LOL! I've done that.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 18, 2014)

So I just have to vent....totally random and off topic. I just watched my neighbor back her car into another person's car---I yelled at her to stop her from backing up further because she didn't even realize that she was hitting the car! When she finally parked, she tried to sneakily go past so I talked to her, but rather than be apologetic, she was a TOTAL bitch to me and totally lied even though there is clear damage to the other car. It makes me furious how people have no respect for other people nowadays. I mean come on, your mad at me for pointing out that you hit a person's car? Seriously? It turned into major drama for the last hour with all of my neighbors involved. It is clear that she now hates me, but oh well. People!

  And did I mention that I was wearing Party Parrot lipstick through the whole drama? LOL!  Totally in grubs looking like a disaster with this bright lipstick and all my neighbors DRAMA!
  Okay, rant over. Whew!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 18, 2014)

Well, people.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had parked my car in the parking lot, my ex-neighbour who was shifting took a U-haul and did a number while backing out the van. I returned from office to see my car like that, Oh god! They didnt even have the decency to let me know or leave their number or anything. Had the cops do a writeup and had them tracked , used their insurance for my car. Still the incident left me paranoid. I am actually worried each time I leave my car somewhere & paranoia is so high that I make sure to note the numbers of the cars on either side. I swear its a trauma esp for someone like me who has an OCD abt the car. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  PS: Party Parrot works best in such scenarios


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Well, people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That is terrible! I just don't understand people nowadays! Makes me furious!

  LOL! You would have laughed out loud if you would have seen me--messy side braid, old short shorts, sweat shirt and this bright lipstick. HAHA! The neighbor whose car got hit said my lipstick looked great which is even funnier. What a crazy evening!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 18, 2014)

Gee what an evening you had. Don't you just love this thread cause we can just vent and say whatever we want lmao!! Yup!! People have no respect for other peoples property. It's such a shame


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 18, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> WHAT???? Thou Shalt not leave Specktra! We would miss you like crazy doll!   Hi sweetie! lol  I hope you are doing okay!


 i know. And I am ok. I've had a lot happen and it is still happening. Hope you are ok?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> better not be!!!!! :hug:


:frenz: I won't.


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 18, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> That is terrible! I just don't understand people nowadays! Makes me furious!
> 
> LOL! You would have laughed out loud if you would have seen me--messy side braid, old short shorts, sweat shirt and this bright lipstick. HAHA! The neighbor whose car got hit said my lipstick looked great which is even funnier. What a crazy evening!


  That is like me when I'm at home just hanging out. I'm usually in a tank top and yoga pants, with a full face of makeup on. LOL


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Well, people.hboy:  I had parked my car in the parking lot, my ex-neighbour who was shifting took a U-haul and did a number while backing out the van. I returned from office to see my car like that, Oh god! They didnt even have the decency to let me know or leave their number or anything. Had the cops do a writeup and had them tracked , used their insurance for my car. Still the incident left me paranoid. I am actually worried each time I leave my car somewhere & paranoia is so high that I make sure to note the numbers of the cars on either side. I swear its a trauma esp for someone like me who has an OCD abt the car.    PS: Party Parrot works best in such scenarios :amused:


I've come out and had mystery damage done to my car three times in my  life!  No clue what happened or who did it, just destruction and not so much as a stinking note.  hboy:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 19, 2014)

She was probably pissed off there was a witness and she couldn't  away with it.  Parry Parrot is perfect for such an occasion me thinks.  Lol


----------



## ginski (Jul 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've come out and had mystery damage done to my car three times in my  life!  No clue what happened or who did it, just destruction and not so much as a stinking note.  hboy:


it sucks! I had someone key my Mustang 2 days after I got it, and someone else destroyed the finish on my front bumper 4 months later... needless to say she's a year old, and no boo boos were of my doing. I wonder if people are just dumb or jelly that I have a fly girl. :sigh:


----------



## ginski (Jul 19, 2014)

On a different note those purple sonia kashuk brushes come out tomorrow. ...


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've come out and had mystery damage done to my car three times in my life! No clue what happened or who did it, just destruction and not so much as a stinking note.


  I hate when people do that. If you are not careful, well atleast learn to take responsibility. I am seriously paranoid these days and do note down the numbers on either side of mine while parking. Not that it does much, still...


----------



## jenise (Jul 19, 2014)

ginski said:


> On a different note those purple sonia kashuk brushes come out tomorrow. ...


 Yaaaaas, can't wait!!


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 19, 2014)

So I'm doing my first ever MAC return today and feel really guilty! It's for the contour product I mentioned earlier and my highlighter. I'm using Prep + Prime Bright Forecast and it's just not noticeable enough. I'm going to exchange the two for Lightscapade MSF and maybe just a couple lippies or a mascara. Meh.   I'm actually nervous about returning. I don't want them to hate me.  Also, I tossed the boxes the day I bought them, but still have the receipt. Hopefully they'll take it?


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> And I am ok. I've had a lot happen and it is still happening. Hope you are ok?


Crazy! I am thinking of you doll and hoping that life becomes more sane for you in the near future---take good care of yourself okay!

  I'm fine--a lot has been going on around here but I'm getting through it with party parrot lipstick. LOL. No, but seriously, there has been a lot going on. It's okay, I am surviving and taking it one day at a time. So far it's working 

  Big hugs sweets! xoxo


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 19, 2014)

what a vile sounding person! Good for you for calling her out on it!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 19, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> So I'm doing my first ever MAC return today and feel really guilty! It's for the contour product I mentioned earlier and my highlighter. I'm using Prep + Prime Bright Forecast and it's just not noticeable enough. I'm going to exchange the two for Lightscapade MSF and maybe just a couple lippies or a mascara. Meh.   I'm actually nervous about returning. I don't want them to hate me.  Also, I tossed the boxes the day I bought them, but still have the receipt. Hopefully they'll take it?


  Don't worry. They aren't going to hate you! Now people that are constantly returning things on a regular basis might miff them a little, but this is your first return. They aren't going to mind at all, and they will be able to take them back without boxes.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 19, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> That is terrible! I just don't understand people nowadays! Makes me furious!  LOL! You would have laughed out loud if you would have seen me--messy side braid, old short shorts, sweat shirt and this bright lipstick. HAHA! The neighbor whose car got hit said my lipstick looked great which is even funnier. What a crazy evening!


  You sound adorable!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 19, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> You sound adorable!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 19, 2014)

ginski said:


> On a different note those purple sonia kashuk brushes come out tomorrow. ...


I want those


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 19, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> So I'm doing my first ever MAC return today and feel really guilty! It's for the contour product I mentioned earlier and my highlighter. I'm using Prep + Prime Bright Forecast and it's just not noticeable enough. I'm going to exchange the two for Lightscapade MSF and maybe just a couple lippies or a mascara. Meh.   I'm actually nervous about returning. I don't want them to hate me.  Also, I tossed the boxes the day I bought them, but still have the receipt. Hopefully they'll take it?


They will take it. Returns arent a big deal.  It is scary but trust me it'll be easy and fast, painless too


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I want those


 oke:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 19, 2014)

ginski said:


> On a different note those purple sonia kashuk brushes come out tomorrow. ...


 Oh!! I love her brushes and purple :eyelove:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 19, 2014)

Periodinan said:


>


  I know and I will more than likely get them, but first lol
  I just found out yesterday ELF is making Snow white themed makeup sets and there is snow white brushes too.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 19, 2014)

Does anyone know how much the Sonia K brushes will be? They are selling them at Target right? Are they a set?


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 19, 2014)

ginski said:


> On a different note those purple sonia kashuk brushes come out tomorrow. ...


  I don't own any Sonia Kashuk brushes myself, but I did buy a set for my mother in law and they were lovely.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 19, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Does anyone know how much the Sonia K brushes will be? They are selling them at Target right? Are they a set?


  No idea the price, all I know is I WANT WANT WANT them lol


----------



## jenise (Jul 19, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Does anyone know how much the Sonia K brushes will be? They are selling them at Target right? Are they a set?


 Apparently around 20!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 19, 2014)

jenise said:


> Apparently around 20!


 Yes!!  That's a great deal I want them even more now lol


----------



## jenise (Jul 19, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Yes!!  That's a great deal I want them even more now lol


 Ah yes they're beautiful :eyelove:


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 19, 2014)

Oooh, I love Sonia Kashuk brushes. I have a powder brush, a contour brush, and a smokey eye brush kit by her. The rest of my brushes I got from beauty school, and they're just so-so. 

  Here's a FOTD. I used Cherry and Chestnut lip pencils to get this look, like in Kandee Johnson's tutorial for "red velvet lips." I dunno why my eye makeup looks so dark here, it's much lighter in person. I just did a soft, neutral eye with browns.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 19, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Oooh, I love Sonia Kashuk brushes. I have a powder brush, a contour brush, and a smokey eye brush kit by her. The rest of my brushes I got from beauty school, and they're just so-so.   Here's a FOTD. I used Cherry and Chestnut lip pencils to get this look, like in Kandee Johnson's tutorial for "red velvet lips." I dunno why my eye makeup looks so dark here, it's much lighter in person. I just did a soft, neutral eye with browns.


 Lovely!! :eyelove:


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 19, 2014)

I just got back from my MAC return trip.  

  The two MAs who helped me were totally awesome about it and agreed that those probably weren't the best for my skintone.  I walked away with another contour powder (Bronzer - matte), highlight (Prep + Prime Hightlight Pen in Light Boost), and....two lipsticks.  I swear I can't get out of MAC without buying things I don't need. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I bought Creme Cup and Razzledazzler.

  I also tried on:
  Sushi Kiss - loved it in theory, but it looked a little to neon on me right now.  I think once I'm more my natural skin color in winter I could maybe pull it off.
  Neon Orange - serious, serious love.  The only problem is, when would I wear it?
  Heroine - I'm not sure.  It was really, really bold and I think going from orange to this was a shocker.  I'll give it another try sometime.
  Flat Out Fabulous - Another love, but I'm not made of money, so I had to choose.
  Saigon Summer - boring.

  I still want to get Illamasqua Hollow, but the matte bronzer they gave me looks much nicer and less golden than the BB compact I was using to contour.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 19, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Oooh, I love Sonia Kashuk brushes. I have a powder brush, a contour brush, and a smokey eye brush kit by her. The rest of my brushes I got from beauty school, and they're just so-so.
> 
> Here's a FOTD. I used Cherry and Chestnut lip pencils to get this look, like in Kandee Johnson's tutorial for "red velvet lips." I dunno why my eye makeup looks so dark here, it's much lighter in person. I just did a soft, neutral eye with browns.


  Love it!


----------



## ginski (Jul 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I want those


oh yes they will be mine! For the purple alone lol. ....


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 19, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I just got back from my MAC return trip.
> 
> The two MAs who helped me were totally awesome about it and agreed that those probably weren't the best for my skintone.  I walked away with another contour powder (Bronzer - matte), highlight (Prep + Prime Hightlight Pen in Light Boost), and....two lipsticks.  I swear I can't get out of MAC without buying things I don't need.
> 
> ...


  Haha, you sound like me! I can't go to MAC either without buying stuff I don't need. 

  Glad you got your contour shade figured out.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 19, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Yes!! That's a great deal I want them even more now lol








 Me want some purple brushes too! Never got any from the brand but purple and gold! yeshhhh


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh! And I bought the 109 brush. God help my wallet.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 19, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Oh! And I bought the 109 brush. God help my wallet.








Way to go!!!

  And now where is @Periodinan ...she needs some blushes ASAP


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 19, 2014)

Here's me with the contour powder I bought. It's on very very lightly, but I like a more natural look during the day.   Bonus appearance by VG RiRi.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 19, 2014)

Anaphora said:


>


  You look gorgeoussss!!!! Glad you were able to get all the stuff you wanted and return the rest without probs! Nice little Haul!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 19, 2014)

Anaphora said:


>


  You did a really great job on your contour! 
  You look so fresh in this pic too. Beautiful


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You did a really great job on your contour!
> You look so fresh in this pic too. Beautiful


  Thanks ladies! I feel like I'm kiiiiind of getting the hang of contouring.  I still have a long way to go.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 19, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Thanks ladies! I feel like I'm kiiiiind of getting the hang of contouring.  I still have a long way to go.


  Did you get a chance to check the pro sculpting range. I prefer those for contouring than bronzers. They have less warmer and more grey toned base than bronzers and thus give better illusion of shadow and sculpted look. Do check those out whenever you get a chance. I though adore bronzers to make foundation look well blend in towards the edges of the face and to warm up the whole look!


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Did you get a chance to check the pro sculpting range. I prefer those for contouring than bronzers. They have less warmer and more grey toned base than bronzers and thus give better illusion of shadow and sculpted look. Do check those out whenever you get a chance. I though adore bronzers to make foundation look well blend in towards the edges of the face and to warm up the whole look! :2cents:


 I definitely will! I just need to grab a pro palette. The shade they released with Maleficent looks great and I may look into that one. I'm just kind of annoyed they have to be put in a palette!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 19, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I definitely will! I just need to grab a pro palette. The shade they released with Maleficent looks great and I may look into that one. I'm just kind of annoyed they have to be put in a palette!


  Sculpt is definitely a great contour shade! Actually its best to invest in a palette with MAC, Not only you could customize it, add blushes too. so you can have one go to palette with the fav blushes, contour and highlighter. Also pro pans comes cheaper than individual ones. Once the collection grows, its always best to have those in palettes that being left forgotten!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :haha:  Me want some purple brushes too! Never got any from the brand but purple and gold! yeshhhh :amused:


 Yes!! The Black, Gold and Purple is too die for


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 19, 2014)

Anaphora said:


>


  Very pretty!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 19, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Yes!! The Black, Gold and Purple is too die for


  How is the launch gonna be online, in stores????? Any idea?


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> How is the launch gonna be online, in stores????? Any idea?


 IDK!! I was wondering the exact same thing. I'm hoping in store so I can see them in person


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 19, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> IDK!! I was wondering the exact same thing. I'm hoping in store so I can see them in person


  I think stores too. Priced at $40 and read a few Ig comments stating the same. So think both stores and online as well.


----------



## jenise (Jul 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I think stores too. Priced at $40 and read a few Ig comments stating the same. So think both stores and online as well.


 They're on sale for 35.99 right now but when I add to cart it still says 39.99 annoyingggg   Edit- it's fine now


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 20, 2014)

jenise said:


> They're on sale for 35.99 right now but when I add to cart it still says 39.99 annoyingggg   Edit- it's fine now


  Thanks Jenise!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :cheer: Way to go!!!  And now where is @Periodinan  ...she needs some blushes ASAP oke:


 Asleep, dreaming of lippies :lol:


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 20, 2014)

[@]rocksteadybaby[/@], your new avi :eyelove: Poe is so so so goregous on you!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 20, 2014)

jenise said:


> They're on sale for 35.99 right now but when I add to cart it still says 39.99 annoyingggg   Edit- it's fine now


 I was going to say I just added them to my cart snd it worked. Still debating if I should get the lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 20, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> [@]rocksteadybaby[/@], your new avi :eyelove: Poe is so so so goregous on you!


 Oh Stop!! Your making me blush lmao!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 20, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Oh Stop!! Your making me blush lmao!!


It's true you are gorgeous


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It's true you are gorgeous


 Agreed! You always look fabulous.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 20, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I was going to say I just added them to my cart snd it worked. Still debating if I should get the lol


  Its showing something like $45 after adding shipping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It shows store availability, I guess I will go and pick it up directly!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 20, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Agreed! You always look fabulous.


  She is ! You Are!


----------



## jenise (Jul 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Its showing something like $45 after adding shipping :sigh:  It shows store availability, I guess I will go and pick it up directly!


 Wow! I get free shipping bc I have a red card lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 20, 2014)

jenise said:


> Wow! I get free shipping bc I have a red card lol








 Me have no red card! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will go pick it up from the store, I guess. Dunno if the discount will apply, if not its all the same.


----------



## jenise (Jul 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> ooh:  Me have no red card! :haha:  I will go pick it up from the store, I guess. Dunno if the discount will apply, if not its all the same.


 Hahaha aw man! I'm Sure the discount will apply, if not just show them the sale price online and they'll change it! My target always does. I don't think that price is an online exclusive right?


----------



## ginski (Jul 20, 2014)

Is it against the rules if the hubby bought them for me?   my target only had 2, and they were all still in the stockroom. This nice associate went back and grabbed me one! Purple and rose gold! Love! Oh and only $36!


----------



## jenise (Jul 20, 2014)

ginski said:


> Is it against the rules if the hubby bought them for me?   my target only had 2, and they were all still in the stockroom. This nice associate went back and grabbed me one! Purple and rose gold! Love! Oh and only $36!


 Ahh I ordered mine online can't wait to get them!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 20, 2014)

ginski said:


> Is it against the rules if the hubby bought them for me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








I am dragging mine off the bed to go to the store. Hopefully his card will get swiped in all the fuss, unintentional of course!


----------



## ginski (Jul 20, 2014)

jenise said:


> Ahh I ordered mine online can't wait to get them!!


then the hubby asks. ... so are you still going to get those super expensive ones? (wayne goss) and I said I dunno but most likely :lmao:


----------



## ginski (Jul 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> ompom: I am dragging mine off the bed to go to the store. Hopefully his card will get swiped in all the fuss, unintentional of course! :haha:


just make sure you have the store website on your phone.  They looked up where it was in the stockroom by one of the numbers in the description tab. That was super helpful! I actually sqweeeeee'd when she brought them out!


----------



## jenise (Jul 20, 2014)

ginski said:


> then the hubby asks. ... so are you still going to get those super expensive ones? (wayne goss) and I said I dunno but most likely :lmao:


 One can never have too many brushes


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 20, 2014)

ginski said:


> Is it against the rules if the hubby bought them for me?   my target only had 2, and they were all still in the stockroom. This nice associate went back and grabbed me one! Purple and rose gold! Love! Oh and only $36!


:thud:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 20, 2014)

My Local target didnt have them out yet but got one from the backroom! And the discount does apply in stores! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  This is my first buy fro the brand. Hopefully it delivers!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 20, 2014)

jenise said:


> One can never have too many brushes








 And Gossmakeup brushes are awesome esp the eye brushes from the initial launch!


----------



## MorbidMermaiden (Jul 20, 2014)

ginski said:


> Is it against the rules if the hubby bought them for me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I ran out first thing this morning and got this set too!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Same situation: they weren't out yet but a couple of super sweet associates dug it out of the back for me. YAY!


----------



## ginski (Jul 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :yahoo: :yahoo: My Local target didnt have them out yet but got one from the backroom! And the discount does apply in stores!   This is my first buy fro the brand. Hopefully it delivers!


 Mine also, I'm a sucker for anything purple! They seem super soft and keep shape well, especially the contouring brush.   





MorbidMermaiden said:


> I ran out first thing this morning and got this set too!:yahoo: Same situation: they weren't out yet but a couple of super sweet associates dug it out of the back for me. YAY!


 So happy they helped both you gals out! I said I dragged my hungover husband in especially for them, then he walked up all zombie like and they took pity on my poor soul! :lol:  





Vineetha said:


> :werd:  And Gossmakeup brushes are awesome esp the eye brushes from the initial launch!


I was wondering how they stack up, thanks for confirming my suspicions! As soon as I rally up some dough u better believe the collection set is going to be first up! Then the eyes.... then finally the face.... only because they're freaking redic. That is unless something in this kashuk set will be amazeball and I can just buy individuals.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 20, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Asleep, dreaming of lippies


  Time to wake up and then dream of some blushes!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well lets start with CB then, baby steps!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 20, 2014)

ginski said:


> I was wondering how they stack up, thanks for confirming my suspicions! As soon as I rally up some dough u better believe the collection set is going to be first up! Then the eyes.... then finally the face.... only because they're freaking redic. That is unless something in this kashuk set will be amazeball and I can just buy individuals.








 They seem super soft and yes that contour brush is what I am gonna try out first!
  Same, I dragged my hubby along from his Sunday beauty sleep and he just stared blank throughout my conversation with the store guy- probably sleeping with eyes open!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I sure hope he doesnt notice that I used his card for the buy once he is out of the trance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I adore those wayne goss eye brushes from the initial launch, They are not only of great quality but the shade hold well and most are multi use! I am yet to try the more recent launches though.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It's true you are gorgeous





Anaphora said:


> Agreed! You always look fabulous.





Vineetha said:


> She is ! You Are! retty:


 All you Gals are so sweet :kissy:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 20, 2014)

So jealous of you ladies with your purple brushes :eyelove:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 20, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> So jealous of you ladies with your purple brushes








 What????? you didnt pick it up???


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> oke:  What????? you didnt pick it up???


 I'm still debating !! How is the quality ?? I always get nervous about these sets


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Time to wake up and then dream of some blushes!!:haha:  Well lets start with CB then, baby steps! eace:


  :lol: Can't wait to try and then own all the Osbournes items I have on my list :eyelove: The next few months will get quite expensive already so i hope i won't become a blush addict as well :haha:


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :yahoo: :yahoo: My Local target didnt have them out yet but got one from the backroom! And the discount does apply in stores!   This is my first buy fro the brand. Hopefully it delivers!


 They look amazing! Love the purple


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 20, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm still debating !! How is the quality ?? I always get nervous about these sets


Same! I want them to be great...not just look pretty


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 20, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm still debating !! How is the quality ?? I always get nervous about these sets


  Yeah me too! This is my first plunge into a set and a first from the brand too! At $35 for 15 brushes not still bad. Right now they do feel super soft, pretty and well cut. Dunno about the shedding or color bleeding unless I wash those. But the handles are weighted well and looks sturdy enough!
  They are sold out online so you might want to check the local store first. All the stores seems to have just gotten 2 sets each, dunno if thats true. But hopefully not!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Same! I want them to be great...not just look pretty


  True, pretty is an added advantage but I sure hopes it works great without any color bleeding or shedding issues.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> True, pretty is an added advantage but I sure hopes it works great without any color bleeding or shedding issues.


  Let us know. I can't buy till august or so your review will be greatly appreciated


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Let us know. I can't buy till august or so your review will be greatly appreciated


  For Sure DD! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will report back on any color bleeding or shedding issues I have with these.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> For Sure DD!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  DD what's DD lol 
  And thank you. I am drooling over the pics of these brushes


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> DD what's DD lol
> And thank you. I am drooling over the pics of these brushes


  Dolly Dear


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Dolly Dear


  Lol I like the abbreviation


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol I like the abbreviation


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yeah me too! This is my first plunge into a set and a first from the brand too! At $35 for 15 brushes not still bad. Right now they do feel super soft, pretty and well cut. Dunno about the shedding or color bleeding unless I wash those. But the handles are weighted well and looks sturdy enough! They are sold out online so you might want to check the local store first. All the stores seems to have just gotten 2 sets each, dunno if thats true. But hopefully not!


 You are such a bad girl you enabled me to get my butt to target :haha: . Well I went to my local Target and I couldn't find them I asked a SA and one had no idea what I was talking about. So she said lets go find the guy that stocks cosmetics and ask him. He was awesome he knew exactly what I was talking about but said they weren't putting out yet. I explained to him they are suppose to be release today he was like Wow!  really. So he was nice enough to go to the stockroom to get me one. We were talking for a bit and he said he loves her brushes yes he was Gay lol. I was telling him I wanted to get the set before they sold out and he was like oh her brushes never sell out cause for Target customers they cost too much.. i was like what?? I told showed him they already sold out online and he was like yea most resellers buy them off there.  Well I got them they look very pretty I just hope they perform good. I always loved her brushes so I figured why not :haha: . My first brushes were from her and they're still going strong so we shall see.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> True, pretty is an added advantage but I sure hopes it works great without any color bleeding or shedding issues. :flower:


 Website says to wash them with water only maybe to eliminate with bleeding .


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 20, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> You are such a bad girl you enabled me to get my butt to target
> 
> 
> 
> ...











 Mission accomplished!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 20, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Website says to wash them with water only maybe to eliminate with bleeding .


  Yeah I did see that, hopefully there wont be any issues.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are Damn pretty though!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 20, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> You are such a bad girl you enabled me to get my butt to target
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I have never tried one of her brushes. So I hope come august these are still in stock at my store so I can buy them.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Same! I want them to be great...not just look pretty


 I got them I couldn't resist :haha: I'll let you know too


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 20, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I got them I couldn't resist
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I figured one of us would crack lol
  ok good thank you. I kinda hope they don't bleed, because I wash my brushes with the MAC brush cleaner.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :haha:  I figured one of us would crack lol ok good thank you. I kinda hope they don't bleed, because I wash my brushes with the MAC brush cleaner.


 I do too but website says to wash these in water


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 and @Dolly Snow I am sure you will be able to find them come Aug in any of the local stores 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or the online site might restock too!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm such a addict I told my Husband I was going to the store to get medicine cause I didn't feel good. If I told him the truth he would have said oh stop you don't need anymore brushes :haha: . So bad they are in my trunk til he goes to work.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 20, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm such a addict I told my Husband I was going to the store to get medicine cause I didn't feel good. If I told him the truth he would have said oh stop you don't need anymore brushes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> and @Dolly Snow I am sure you will be able to find them come Aug in any of the local stores
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I hope so. I have five targets by me and two are already sold out in store


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 20, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm such a addict I told my Husband I was going to the store to get medicine cause I didn't feel good. If I told him the truth he would have said oh stop you don't need anymore brushes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lmao you can just tell him they are medicine. 15 pieces of good old fashioned medicine lol


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 20, 2014)

I think they're beautiful but if they're not quality that's $36 down the drain that could have bought a MAC brush. I'm skeptical.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lmao you can just tell him they are medicine. 15 pieces of good old fashioned medicine lol


 :haha: But I'm suppose to be on a No Buy lol.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 20, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I think they're beautiful but if they're not quality that's $36 down the drain that could have bought a MAC brush. I'm skeptical.


 Yea I know  . Her brushes are usually pretty good. I've used the Elf ones too and they are pretty good .


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 20, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> But I'm suppose to be on a No Buy lol.


  Lol well according to what you said you were going to the store for, and what you came back with.....i'd say you bought medicine still lol
  Do you feel better now, once you came back from the store
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  If you do....guess what lol you clearly bought medicine to add in the said illness lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 20, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I think they're beautiful but if they're not quality that's $36 down the drain that could have bought a MAC brush. I'm skeptical.


  I was reading somewhere one of her brush sets, smelled of cat piss......and Idk now


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 20, 2014)

I am dying to buy these brushes!!! But I'm on a strict no buy for the rest of the month. Maybe Target will still have them come August? One can dream.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 20, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> But I'm *suppose to be on a No Buy* lol.








Snap out of it now lol


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I was reading somewhere one of her brush sets, smelled of cat piss......and Idk now


 Ugh. I'll wait for reviews I guess!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I was reading somewhere one of her brush sets, smelled of cat piss......and Idk now


 What?? Gross!! This brush set? On IG everyone is raving about them .


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 20, 2014)

I will say after seeing that flat top contour brush in the set and reading about them, I really want the MAC 163. Does anyone have it or a similar brush? Thoughts?


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 20, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> What?? Gross!! This brush set? On IG everyone is raving about them .


  I have several brushes from this brand and none of them smell.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 20, 2014)

Speaking of brushes, anyone has any idea about Morphe brushes!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 20, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I have several brushes from this brand and none of them smell.


 I know I have some too and never had a issue with smells lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 20, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> What?? Gross!! This brush set? On IG everyone is raving about them .


no not this one lol another brush set


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 20, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I have several brushes from this brand and none of them smell.





rocksteadybaby said:


> I know I have some too and never had a issue with smells lol


that is good to know lol


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 20, 2014)

Hey girls!! Wow I just got caught up on 50 pages this thread moves fast lol I loved all the pics and stories ladies! I was laughing the whole time, seems like a lot of us failed the no buy july lol I ended up going to a CCO and picked up 2 limited edition Mac lipglosses that I missed out on and just a bobbi brown corrector since I was running low on mines. Still havent been as bad as I was the past couple of months so I do still plan on sticking to the no buy through july and most likely august too since I'm not interested in the novel romance collection. Either way I've been cleaning out my collection and getting rid of items I havent used lately.   The sonia kashuk brushes look amazing!! Curious to know how they perform.  I think unlawful blush will be my next purchase but I will try to hold out until the sephora f&f sale.   Also happy belated birthday Mandy!!!


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 20, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Also happy belated birthday Mandy!!!


  Do you know when the F&F sale is this year?  I can't seem to remember when they had it last year.


----------



## ginski (Jul 20, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm such a addict I told my Husband I was going to the store to get medicine cause I didn't feel good. If I told him the truth he would have said oh stop you don't need anymore brushes :haha: . So bad they are in my trunk til he goes to work.


omg I love you!


----------



## ginski (Jul 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I was reading somewhere one of her brush sets, smelled of cat piss......and Idk now


mine don't smell at all!  I did  rub them all around my face, like a derp, to feel how they responded and I like them so far.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 20, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Do you know when the F&F sale is this year?  I can't seem to remember when they had it last year.


  Somewhere around november. last year it was the second week or something!


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Somewhere around november. last year it was the second week or something!


  Okay, that does seem right!  Ugh, I don't want to wait that long.


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 20, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Okay, that does seem right!  Ugh, I don't want to wait that long.


Yea its usually sometimes in November =/ I hate waiting that long but its worth it to me especially since I stock up on all my skincare and Nars blushes


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 20, 2014)

ginski said:


> mine don't smell at all! I did rub them all around my face, like a derp, to feel how they responded and I like them so far.


  Perfect, that is the sort of review I like to hear lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 20, 2014)

ginski said:


> omg I love you!


 :haha: I love you too !! Sweets :kiss:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I was reading somewhere one of her brush sets, smelled of cat piss......and Idk now


  I have a few of her brushes and none of them have smelled weird.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

ginski said:


> Is it against the rules if the hubby bought them for me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  How do you like them? I called around to 3 stores yesterday and none of them were very helpful. Do they seem to be good quality?


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 21, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I will say after seeing that flat top contour brush in the set and reading about them, I really want the MAC 163. Does anyone have it or a similar brush? Thoughts?


  Not a fan of the Mac 163, I had one then ended up getting rid of it, its very stiff and hard to work with. It will definitely give you that perfect contour line but there is no way to blend it out with that brush. I recommend the Nars Ita brush!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

Trying to play catch up in this thread since I was gone all weekend. 

  Brows, your new avi is HOT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Pandorablack, you look great in all the pics you posted

  Anaphora, you are too cute and I think you did good on your contouring!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm such a addict I told my Husband I was going to the store to get medicine cause I didn't feel good. If I told him the truth he would have said oh stop you don't need anymore brushes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ginski (Jul 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> How do you like them? I called around to 3 stores yesterday and none of them were very helpful. Do they seem to be good quality?


so yeah I'm super impressed so far, played with the contour, concealer, and the angled multipurpose. Luv the way they lay product down! You should check online for availability, then do what I did. .. hey you have this, I need it! Lol!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

ginski said:


> so yeah I'm super impressed so far, played with the contour, concealer, and the angled multipurpose. Luv the way they lay product down! You should check online for availability, then do what I did. .. hey you have this, I need it! Lol!


  Good to hear! I was out and about yesterday and saw they were in stock at a store near where I was and couldn't find them or anyone to help me, so I called 2 other stores in my area and the people who answered were all "those aren't out yet" and hung up. I'm going to try the one near my work today that says "limited availability" and see how well I fare there. lol


----------



## ginski (Jul 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good to hear! I was out and about yesterday and saw they were in stock at a store near where I was and couldn't find them or anyone to help me, so I called 2 other stores in my area and the people who answered were all "those aren't out yet" and hung up. I'm going to try the one near my work today that says "limited availability" and see how well I fare there. lol


just say they were supposed to be launched on the 20th, so gimme them and stop being lazy lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

ginski said:


> just say they were supposed to be launched on the 20th, so gimme them and stop being lazy lol


  I'm going to go in acting all crazy if they aren't out and start raising hell if someone won't grab me one from the back. But not, because I hate when people do that from my years in retail.


----------



## ginski (Jul 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm going to go in acting all crazy if they aren't out and start raising hell if someone won't grab me one from the back. But not, because I hate when people do that from my years in retail. :haha:


that would so not fly with me! Too many years in retail also! Lol!  I always believe in begging and pleading lol!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

ginski said:


> that would so not fly with me! Too many years in retail also! Lol! I always believe in begging and pleading lol!


  Same here, I'm always as nice as possible because I know they've probably been reamed a few times that day by some entitled ass clown.


----------



## ginski (Jul 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Same here, I'm always as nice as possible because I know they've probably been reamed a few times that day by some entitled ass clown.


absolutely!


----------



## mel33t (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm not sure about the SK brushes... I need to see reviews lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Same here, I'm always as nice as possible because I know they've probably been reamed a few times that day by some entitled ass clown.


  Most of the stores do not have them out yet. Almost everyone had someone help them get it from the stock room. I am sure if you give them TCIC or web ID, you can snag one at one of the stores. T
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And Good Morning!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Trying to play catch up in this thread since I was gone all weekend.
> 
> Brows, your new avi is HOT!
> 
> ...


  Thanks so much!! Naomi I missed you this weekend


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 21, 2014)

I played around with the brush set a bit yesterday, so far I am liking it. It is pretty soft and almost all the brushes are quite functional. The rason I dont quite get sets is that there might be few brushes I might end up never using. As far as this one goes, I was unsure about the eye brushes, but I have to say I am impressed so far. As for the shedding or bleeding issues, I didnt experience any shedding while playing around with it but it will take some more time & few washes to see how that will go. Hope this helps.
  First Impression : I would def say go for it!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Most of the stores do not have them out yet. Almost everyone had someone help them get it from the stock room. I am sure if you give them TCIC or web ID, you can snag one at one of the stores. T
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  yup!! That's what I gave them I also showed them they showed in stock on my phone so I wasn't going to fall for lies


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Speaking of brushes, anyone has any idea about Morphe brushes!


  The only person I've seen use them is Jeffree Star and he raves about them. I'm not sure if he's sponsored by them though which could of course sway his ravings a bit.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Most of the stores do not have them out yet. Almost everyone had someone help them get it from the stock room. I am sure if you give them TCIC or web ID, you can snag one at one of the stores. T
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm going to try that when I get off work later. Good morning!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Thanks so much!! Naomi I missed you this weekend








missed you too Brows.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I played around with the brush set a bit yesterday, so far I am liking it. It is pretty soft and almost all the brushes are quite functional. The rason I dont quite get sets is that there might be few brushes I might end up never using. As far as this one goes, I was unsure about the eye brushes, but I have to say I am impressed so far. As for the shedding or bleeding issues, I didnt experience any shedding while playing around with it but it will take some more time & few washes to see how that will go. Hope this helps.
> *First Impression : I would def say go for it!*


  Going!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Online it said they were in the Target near me as well but when I went they weren't on the floor. I found a SA that had no idea what the hell I was talking about when I finally found someone to that knew he was like oh we haven't put those out yet. I was like well they are suppose to released today and I really want now so he was nice enough to get it from the stockroom you just have to find someone to go that extra mile to help you out. I was determined to ask the whole damn if I need to cause I wanted my damn "PURPLE BRUSHES"!!
> yup!! That's what I gave them I also showed them they showed in stock on my phone so I wasn't going to fall for lies


  I'm going to try to do that and hope that I don't get a surly SA. lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Online it said they were in the Target near me as well but when I went they weren't on the floor. I found a SA that had no idea what the hell I was talking about when I finally found someone to that knew he was like oh we haven't put those out yet. I was like well they are suppose to released today and I really want now so he was nice enough to get it from the stockroom you just have to find someone to go that extra mile to help you out. I was determined to ask the whole damn if I need to cause I wanted my damn "PURPLE BRUSHES"!!
> yup!! That's what I gave them I also showed them they showed in stock on my phone so I wasn't going to fall for lies








 I was like no i wont leave bec web says you have it. Hehe. The guy who helped me was very pleasant but a newbiie. He took someones else help but tracked it for me without making any fuss. I would say they were really helpful..


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm going to try to do that and hope that I don't get a surly SA. lol


  If you do go to another one lol or ask for a Manager Naomi needs PURPLE BRUSHES!! lmao!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> If you do go to another one lol or ask for a Manager Naomi needs PURPLE BRUSHES!! lmao!!


  Emphasis on the word "need".


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I was like no i wont leave bec web says you have it. Hehe. The guy who helped me was very pleasant but a newbiie. He took someones else help but tracked it for me without making any fuss. I would say they were really helpful..


  yes I first got a newbie but she was nice and helped me find someone that usually works in the cosmetics section so they were able to help me. I was going to rise Hell if they gave me the run around cause the website said they had them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Plus they made me already lie to the Hubby that I was going to get medicine for damn brushes so I wasn't leaving empty handed HAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I played around with the brush set a bit yesterday, so far I am liking it. It is pretty soft and almost all the brushes are quite functional. The rason I dont quite get sets is that there might be few brushes I might end up never using. As far as this one goes, I was unsure about the eye brushes, but I have to say I am impressed so far. As for the shedding or bleeding issues, I didnt experience any shedding while playing around with it but it will take some more time & few washes to see how that will go. Hope this helps.
> First Impression : I would def say go for it!


  I'm glad you got a chance to use them I haven't played with mine yet I have them still in my trunk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm going to try them out tonight I know what you mean about sets that is the only downside cause you have to get brushes in the set and you might not even use some of them.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> yes I first got a newbie but she was nice and helped me find someone that usually works in the cosmetics section so they were able to help me. I was going to rise Hell if they gave me the run around cause the website said they had them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yesss. Cant go back without my medicine!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 21, 2014)

Hey, haven't been on for a couple days, but I just wanted to say that my husband used to work for Target (I used to as well but I was in the pharmacy), and anyone working the sales floor should be willing to go to the back for you, or radio someone else to retrieve them considering that they are supposed to be out already and it's saying online that they are available in stores. It's part of their job. Be nice to them because the job sucks a lot of the time, but don't let them get away with being lazy! Haha


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm glad you got a chance to use them I haven't played with mine yet I have them still in my trunk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I was a bit curious about all the eye brushes. To be honest, I actually didnt want to take them out of package and mess around, they all looked so pretty together.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 21, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Hey, haven't been on for a couple days, but I just wanted to say that my husband used to work for Target (I used to as well but I was in the pharmacy), and anyone working the sales floor should be willing to go to the back for you, or radio someone else to retrieve them considering that they are supposed to be out already and it's saying online that they are available in stores. It's part of their job. Be nice to them because the job sucks a lot of the time, but don't let them get away with being lazy! Haha


  Hey Mandy! Goodmorning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Yeah. They were super helpful at my stores. Didnt make a fuss saying that they werent out yet. But were willing to get ahold of someone and grab it from the backroom!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Hey, haven't been on for a couple days, but I just wanted to say that my husband used to work for Target (I used to as well but I was in the pharmacy), and anyone working the sales floor should be willing to go to the back for you, or radio someone else to retrieve them considering that they are supposed to be out already and it's saying online that they are available in stores. It's part of their job. Be nice to them because the job sucks a lot of the time, but don't let them get away with being lazy! Haha


  Howdy Mandy!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Hey Mandy! Goodmorning!   Yeah. They were super helpful at my stores. Didnt make a fuss saying that they werent out yet. But were willing to get ahold of someone and grab it from the backroom!


  Hi there!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Howdy Mandy!


  Howdy!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yesss. Cant go back without my medicine!


  I was going to tell him I was going for Feminine stuff he hates hearing about that stuff but he knows when I usually get my monthly visit so he might become suspicious


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 21, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Hey, haven't been on for a couple days, but I just wanted to say that my husband used to work for Target (I used to as well but I was in the pharmacy), and anyone working the sales floor should be willing to go to the back for you, or radio someone else to retrieve them considering that they are supposed to be out already and it's saying online that they are available in stores. It's part of their job. Be nice to them because the job sucks a lot of the time, but don't let them get away with being lazy! Haha


  Hi Mandy!! Yes I'm always very nice to them but I hate when I do get the lazy SA . Luckily usually my visits to Target have always been pretty pleasant just once in a while you get a slacker lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I was a bit curious about all the eye brushes. To be honest, I actually didnt want to take them out of package and mess around, they all looked so pretty together.


  Aren't we insane I'm kind of freaked out about using mine as well cause they are so pretty and I'm scared if I use them they won't be pretty anymore


----------



## Melrose (Jul 21, 2014)

Good morning ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. I've been having a bit of the makeup blues, lol. I had to go thru my stash and take out everything I can't wear right now, which is basically all my stuff. It made me sad to put away all by mac stuff in a bin  I bought a several bare minerals items and went looking for the SK brushes hoping that would make me feel better about my new makeup. They don't have the brushes out yet but I got the number of the person in charge of that area and she said to call on Friday morning. That's the day they are planning to put the brushes out.  oh well


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

I know it says to use water, but I wonder if you can use the SK brush cleaner. on them.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Aren't we insane I'm kind of freaked out about using mine as well cause they are so pretty and I'm scared if I use them they won't be pretty anymore


  Totally!First we run around trying to get our hands on it and then not touch it for the fear of ruining it


----------



## mel33t (Jul 21, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Good morning ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. I've been having a bit of the makeup blues, lol. I had to go thru my stash and take out everything I can't wear right now, which is basically all my stuff. It made me sad to put away all by mac stuff in a bin  I bought a several bare minerals items and went looking for the SK brushes hoping that would make me feel better about my new makeup. They don't have the brushes out yet but I got the number of the person in charge of that area and she said to call on Friday morning. That's the day they are planning to put the brushes out.  oh well


  Sorry to hear about this. I know its gotta be hard going through your entire stash and tossing things you love. But it'll male your skin 100x better, try and think of it that way. And you might fall in love with the new products.   Stay positive love. I've got my fingers crossed that you'll find the brushes!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 21, 2014)

@mel33t  Me likezz your new Avi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Super pretty!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 21, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Good morning ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. I've been having a bit of the makeup blues, lol. I had to go thru my stash and take out everything I can't wear right now, which is basically all my stuff. It made me sad to put away all by mac stuff in a bin
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 That would have freaked me out too. But on the other hand, you can get some new stash and totally revamp the collection. I am sure you will be able to find some favs with the new brands too!


----------



## mel33t (Jul 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> @mel33t   Me likezz your new Avi!   Super pretty!


  Thank you


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Good morning ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. I've been having a bit of the makeup blues, lol. I had to go thru my stash and take out everything I can't wear right now, which is basically all my stuff. It made me sad to put away all by mac stuff in a bin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Awwww man, I'm sorry you're having to do that, Melrose.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

I love your new avi @mel33t! You look super pretty.


----------



## Melrose (Jul 21, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Sorry to hear about this. I know its gotta be hard going through your entire stash and tossing things you love. But it'll male your skin 100x better, try and think of it that way. And you might fall in love with the new products.   Stay positive love. I've got my fingers crossed that you'll find the brushes!!


 Awwww, thanks. Just reading your words makes me feel a bit better. I just keep thinking of when I can finally use my mac stuff again. I stopped wearing mac foundation years ago because it always broke me out, but the majority of my blushes and eyeshadows are mac. I just hope once my skin clears up and I do use my blush again that it doesn't mess me up. It would be a real shame if I could NEVER use it again.


----------



## Melrose (Jul 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Awwww man, I'm sorry you're having to do that, Melrose. :hug:


 Hopefully, I can go back to some of my stuff by October, it just seems so far away. If I find out I can't use it again, I'll just have to find my stuff a new home.


----------



## Melrose (Jul 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> That would have freaked me out too. But on the other hand, you can get some new stash and totally revamp the collection. I am sure you will be able to find some favs with the new brands too! :support:


 Thanks. Yeah, I'm trying to stay positive and think of the new stuff I get to explore. It's just hard putting away marilyn, riri, osbournes, and all the other LE stuff I've spent lots of $$$ collecting over the years.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 21, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Thanks. Yeah, I'm trying to stay positive and think of the new stuff I get to explore. It's just hard putting away marilyn, riri, osbournes, and all the other LE stuff I've spent lots of $$$ collecting over the years.


  Good for you for staying positive.  I guess it's best to look at it as a new adventure.  It would be so hard to put away all those old goodies, though!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Hi Mandy!! Yes I'm always very nice to them but I hate when I do get the lazy SA . Luckily usually my visits to Target have always been pretty pleasant just once in a while you get a slacker lol


  Haha!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 21, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Good morning ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. I've been having a bit of the makeup blues, lol. I had to go thru my stash and take out everything I can't wear right now, which is basically all my stuff. It made me sad to put away all by mac stuff in a bin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Aww!! Keep your head up girl!! There is always a brighter side at the end of the tunnel. Maybe your skin just needs a break and hopefully you find better products that would work for your skin. Look at the bright side you don't have to say bye bye to Mac lippys you can still buy all of those


----------



## Melrose (Jul 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Aww!! Keep your head up girl!! There is always a brighter side at the end of the tunnel. Maybe your skin just needs a break and hopefully you find better products that would work for your better. Look at the bright side you don't have to say bye bye to Mac lippys you can still buy all of those :haha:


 Thanks! And yes, my lipstick addiction will continue on! :haha:  if the dermatologist would have told me I couldn't wear all my mac lippies, I think I would have died! I would've been like "Now you've gone too far, I'm outta here, crappy skin and all!"  :haha:


----------



## Melrose (Jul 21, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Good for you for staying positive.  I guess it's best to look at it as a new adventure.  It would be so hard to put away all those old goodies, though!


 Thanks Mandy! This is why I love specktra! All the positivity and support from my fellow makeup addicts.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Good morning ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. I've been having a bit of the makeup blues, lol. I had to go thru my stash and take out everything I can't wear right now, which is basically all my stuff. It made me sad to put away all by mac stuff in a bin  I bought a several bare minerals items and went looking for the SK brushes hoping that would make me feel better about my new makeup. They don't have the brushes out yet but I got the number of the person in charge of that area and she said to call on Friday morning. That's the day they are planning to put the brushes out.  oh well


It'll get better. You may be putting away stuff you can'twear at the moment. But your skin will get better and you'll be able to wear those items again. Hopefully soon.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Thanks! And yes, my lipstick addiction will continue on!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

I don't know if anyone cares or knows who he is...but one of my favorite actors passed away yesterday. James garner!  He was wonderfully talented and a good soul.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> He was wonderfully talented and a good soul.


  I was sad about that too! I JUST watched 'Move Over, Darling' the other day and my mom and I were remarking on how funny he was in that movie and then I saw this morning he died.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I was sad about that too! I JUST watched 'Move Over, Darling' the other day and my mom and I were remarking on how funny he was in that movie and then I saw this morning he died.


 that is one of my fav movies. He was so funny in that movie. He really was a fabulous actor.   It was so upsetting to hear of his passing.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It was so upsetting to hear of his passing.


  I feel sad about it, but also am glad that he died of natural causes and because it was just his time to go instead of being something tragic. I always hope that for my loved ones and it seems that (for me) death is an slightly easier pill to swallow when you know it was just someone's time to go vs feeling like they've been yanked away from you too soon due to illness or an accident etc. I hope that all makes sense, I'm running on about 10 hours sleep since Thursday. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I feel sad about it, but also am glad that he died of natural causes and because it was just his time to go instead of being something tragic. I always hope that for my loved ones and it seems that (for me) death is an slightly easier pill to swallow when you know it was just someone's time to go vs feeling like they've been yanked away from you too soon due to illness or an accident etc. I hope that all makes sense, I'm running on about 10 hours sleep since Thursday. lol


  Agreed! I am glad for that aswell. It is truly heartbreaking and painful to see someone go through the pain before passing.
  Or even knowing they were in pain before passing. I do hope that for my mother when it happens. I would like to her to go in her sleep.
  She wouldn't want to be rushed to a hospital, or anything like that again. My grandmother didn't go peacefully, which is awful and I know she was in pain aswell. 
  They couldn't give her any pain medication before or after the surgery, her blood pressure was to high.
  You make sense perfectly.
  You need to sleep when you can, well at least try.


----------



## mel33t (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Agreed! I am glad for that aswell. It is truly heartbreaking and painful to see someone go through the pain before passing. Or even knowing they were in pain before passing. I do hope that for my mother when it happens. I would like to her to go in her sleep. She wouldn't want to be rushed to a hospital, or anything like that again. My grandmother didn't go peacefully, which is awful and I know she was in pain aswell.  They couldn't give her any pain medication before or after the surgery, her blood pressure was to high. You make sense perfectly. You need to sleep when you can, well at least try.


  :hug:


----------



## mel33t (Jul 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I feel sad about it, but also am glad that he died of natural causes and because it was just his time to go instead of being something tragic. I always hope that for my loved ones and it seems that (for me) death is an slightly easier pill to swallow when you know it was just someone's time to go vs feeling like they've been yanked away from you too soon due to illness or an accident etc. I hope that all makes sense, I'm running on about 10 hours sleep since Thursday. lol


  I'm surprised you're awake!! Hope you get to sleep soon


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Agreed! I am glad for that aswell. It is truly heartbreaking and painful to see someone go through the pain before passing.
> Or even knowing they were in pain before passing. I do hope that for my mother when it happens. I would like to her to go in her sleep.
> She wouldn't want to be rushed to a hospital, or anything like that again. My grandmother didn't go peacefully, which is awful and I know she was in pain aswell.
> They couldn't give her any pain medication before or after the surgery, her blood pressure was to high.
> ...


Yes Dolly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it is awful, painful and well suffering should be avoided at all costs.


----------



## Melrose (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I don't know if anyone cares or knows who he is...but one of my favorite actors passed away yesterday. James garner!  He was wonderfully talented and a good soul.


 Yes! I read about it yesterday. So sad, he was a true class act. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Yes Dolly hboy: it is awful, painful and well suffering should be avoided at all costs.





mel33t said:


> :hug:


It is truly awful. I hope no one has to go through such pain. We suffer so much in the world, our exit should be painless.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Agreed! I am glad for that aswell. It is truly heartbreaking and painful to see someone go through the pain before passing.
> Or even knowing they were in pain before passing. I do hope that for my mother when it happens. I would like to her to go in her sleep.
> She wouldn't want to be rushed to a hospital, or anything like that again. My grandmother didn't go peacefully, which is awful and I know she was in pain aswell.
> They couldn't give her any pain medication before or after the surgery, her blood pressure was to high.
> ...


  I hope your mother has a peaceful passing as well, and I'm sorry she's having to go through all that she is going through. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Sleep? What's that? It's so foreign to me right now. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Yes! I read about it yesterday. So sad, he was a true class act. May he rest in peace.


Yes he was! And may he rest truly in peace


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I hope your mother has a peaceful passing as well, and I'm sorry she's having to go through all that she is going through.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  So what are you loosing sleep over?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I hope your mother has a peaceful passing as well, and I'm sorry she's having to go through all that she is going through. :hug:  Sleep? What's that? It's so foreign to me right now. lol


:frenz:  And I am starting to wonder what is sleep aswell. I seem to go to bed and wake up two hours later...i have no idea why


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I'm surprised you're awake!! Hope you get to sleep soon


  I'm sitting in my office at work drinking my 8th bottled water, chatting with Fancy Pants and chewing some gum whilst contemplating what colour to paint my nails when I get home. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> So what are you loosing sleep over?


  Nothing fun, that's for sure. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> And I am starting to wonder what is sleep aswell. I seem to go to bed and wake up two hours later...i have no idea why


  Same. That or I just lay there in the dark all night staring at the ceiling wondering why I can't sleep. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm sitting in my office at work drinking my 8th bottled water, chatting with Fancy Pants and chewing some gum whilst contemplating what colour to paint my nails when I get home. lol


Naomi you need sleep....but hmmm I need to paint my nails too lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Nothing fun, that's for sure. lol


  Aww Shucks! Something I cant give up, sleep. I will be sleeping the whole day with my eyes open if i do that. Thats why on MAc launch dates, its always work from home if its a collex I am iterested in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I can stay awake late but no loosing complete sleep! I will have headaches the whole day!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Naomi you need sleep....but hmmm I need to paint my nails too lol


  I think I'm going to go with black glitter polish. I try to sleep, but I fail. I guess I'll just end up going until my body finally lets me sleep or I start popping pills. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Same. That or I just lay there in the dark all night staring at the ceiling wondering why I can't sleep. lol


Our brains won't shut down I see lol I hate asking myself questions when I can't sleep...I'm always like "you are talking to yourself that's why lol"


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think I'm going to go with black glitter polish. I try to sleep, but I fail. I guess I'll just end up going until my body finally lets me sleep or I start popping pills. lol


:lol: I am thinking glow in the dark for me


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am thinking glow in the dark for me


  Oh fun!


----------



## Melrose (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Agreed! I am glad for that aswell. It is truly heartbreaking and painful to see someone go through the pain before passing. Or even knowing they were in pain before passing. I do hope that for my mother when it happens. I would like to her to go in her sleep. She wouldn't want to be rushed to a hospital, or anything like that again. My grandmother didn't go peacefully, which is awful and I know she was in pain aswell.  They couldn't give her any pain medication before or after the surgery, her blood pressure was to high. You make sense perfectly. You need to sleep when you can, well at least try.


 Aww Dolly, I am so sorry for all the hard family times you've been thru this year. I know exactly how you feel. Watching someone you love suffer is one of the hardest things. I lost my mom about a year ago. She was diagnosed with  progressive supra nuclear palsy. The same illness that took actor Dudley Moore (Arthur). It was heartbreaking to watch an active woman so full of life quickly deteriorate. The last 8 months she could no longer speak or move. She didn't recognize anyone. She was alive but she wasn't living. I still haven't come to terms with it all yet. Losing someone that way...it's something you never get over.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Aww Shucks! Something I cant give up, sleep. I will be sleeping the whole day with my eyes open if i do that. Thats why on MAc launch dates, its always work from home if its a collex I am iterested in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I just end up feeling really loopy and out of it. It's like being on some kind of hallucinogenic journey where everything seems real and fake at the same time.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Aww Dolly, I am so sorry for all the hard family times you've been thru this year. I know exactly how you feel. Watching someone you love suffer is one of the hardest things. I lost my mom about a year ago. She was diagnosed with progressive supra nuclear palsy. The same illness that took actor Dudley Moore (Arthur). It was heartbreaking to watch an active woman so full of life quickly deteriorate. The last 8 months she could no longer speak or move. She didn't recognize anyone. She was alive but she wasn't living. I still haven't come to terms with it all yet. Losing someone that way...it's something you never get over.


  I'm so sorry to hear that you've lost your mother in such a way, Melrose.


----------



## Melrose (Jul 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that you've lost your mother in such a way, Melrose. :hug:


 Thanks Naomi, I miss her everyday but I know she's finally at rest. :hug:


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I hope your mother has a peaceful passing as well, and I'm sorry she's having to go through all that she is going through.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would gladly give some of my hypersomnia then lol.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I just end up feeling really loopy and out of it. It's like being on some kind of hallucinogenic journey where everything seems real and fake at the same time.


  I am sure its just a phase and will pass soon!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 21, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Aww Dolly, I am so sorry for all the hard family times you've been thru this year. I know exactly how you feel. Watching someone you love suffer is one of the hardest things. I lost my mom about a year ago. She was diagnosed with progressive supra nuclear palsy. The same illness that took actor Dudley Moore (Arthur). It was heartbreaking to watch an active woman so full of life quickly deteriorate. The last 8 months she could no longer speak or move. She didn't recognize anyone. She was alive but she wasn't living. I still haven't come to terms with it all yet. Losing someone that way...it's something you never get over.


  I am so sorry. Thats one of the most taxing ordeals to go through.


----------



## Melrose (Jul 21, 2014)

On a much lighter note, I finally got a chance to swatch smoke purple and OMG! It was like TTT's stubborn sister! So beautiful but so dry and patchy I passed. I got fleshpot instead :haha:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I hate asking myself questions when I can't sleep...I'm always like "you are talking to yourself that's why lol"


  I know you have been going through some pretty hard times lately and I am so sorry about that. But you should really start taking care of yourself. Spend sometime for yourself too Dolly.


----------



## Melrose (Jul 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think I'm going to go with black glitter polish. I try to sleep, but I fail. I guess I'll just end up going until my body finally lets me sleep or I start popping pills. lol


 That sucks! Insomnia is no fun. Hope you get some sleep soon.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 21, 2014)

Melrose said:


> On a much lighter note, I finally got a chance to swatch smoke purple and OMG! It was like TTT's stubborn sister! So beautiful but so dry and patchy I passed. I got fleshpot instead


  Dry and Patchy????? Oh that was gonna be my next but. I was planning to order online but guess that trip to the store is necessary!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> I would gladly give some of my hypersomnia then lol.


  But then I'll miss feeling like I'm in a real life Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I am sure its just a phase and will pass soon!


  I'm sure it will, I'm usually good for a few bouts of insomnia every couple of months or so.


----------



## Melrose (Jul 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Dry and Patchy????? Oh that was gonna be my next but. I was planning to order online but guess that trip to the store is necessary! hboy:


Yup, I was so disappointed. Maybe it was just the tester? I definitely recommend searching in person first though. All the others applied beautifully so it was quite a let down. I think I'll just wait and swatch more KVD lippies instead.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

Melrose said:


> On a much lighter note, I finally got a chance to swatch smoke purple and OMG! It was like TTT's stubborn sister! So beautiful but so dry and patchy I passed. I got fleshpot instead


  Oh no! Mine isn't like that at all! It's smooth like all the other mattes! I have had that happen before though at counters, I tried to swatch Dangerous a few weeks ago and it was so dry and hard I couldn't even get it to make colour on my hand!


----------



## Melrose (Jul 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> But then I'll miss feeling like I'm in a real life Alice in Wonderland. :haha:


 That's a trippy feeling, I know. But hey, like you said, there's always pills and don't forget alcohol :haha:


----------



## Melrose (Jul 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh no! Mine isn't like that at all! It's smooth like all the other mattes! I have had that happen before though at counters, I tried to swatch Dangerous a few weeks ago and it was so dry and hard I couldn't even get it to make colour on my hand!


 Good I know, I'm gonna try searching it again when it hits counters on the 7th. Fingers crossed it's better than the one at nordstroms!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> But then I'll miss feeling like I'm in a real life Alice in Wonderland.


lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope you will get some sleep as soon as possible.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Aww Dolly, I am so sorry for all the hard family times you've been thru this year. I know exactly how you feel. Watching someone you love suffer is one of the hardest things. I lost my mom about a year ago. She was diagnosed with  progressive supra nuclear palsy. The same illness that took actor Dudley Moore (Arthur). It was heartbreaking to watch an active woman so full of life quickly deteriorate. The last 8 months she could no longer speak or move. She didn't recognize anyone. She was alive but she wasn't living. I still haven't come to terms with it all yet. Losing someone that way...it's something you never get over.


I am so sorry to hear that love! Truly heartbreaking.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 21, 2014)

I almost tried on Smoked Purple the other day at the MAC store I went to, but decided not to.  I felt like I had been pestering the MA enough since I tried on tons of lippies even though she insisted that was the fun part of her job!  I may try it on next time and also try Heroine once again.  It was so shocking to see such a bold purple on my face that I didn't get past the shock enough to decide if I liked it.  Also, Neon Orange will be mine.  Not to hoot my own horn, but it looked pretty awesome on me and I was so not expecting it.  I just don't know where I'd wear it?
  Basically I'm saying: #TEAMBUYALLTHEPROLIPPIES


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I know you have been going through some pretty hard times lately and I am so sorry about that. But you should really start taking care of yourself. Spend sometime for yourself too Dolly.


I really should. But I am so used to being the caregiver i really don't know how to stop


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank ya ma'am!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

I LOVE Neon Orange! I say wear it any and every where that you feel like wearing it, girly!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

I think I'll have a drink tonight lol


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 21, 2014)

Naomi, I know insomnia is no fun as I struggle with it, too.  I think mine is mainly anxiety induced and once it starts, it goes on for days upon days until my body seemingly resets itself or something.  My doctor thinks this is partly due to working weird hours and not having a real sleep pattern.  I'm so sorry you can't sleep!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am thinking glow in the dark for me


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Good I know, I'm gonna try searching it again when it hits counters on the 7th. Fingers crossed it's better than the one at nordstroms!


  I sure hope it is! So weird how the same product can have so many different variances in quality.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I think I'll have a drink tonight lol


  Shit girl, have a whole bottle!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Shit girl, have a whole bottle! :haha:


:haha: probably


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> :haha:


lol so I can have something to look at in the dark


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Naomi, I know insomnia is no fun as I struggle with it, too.  I think mine is mainly anxiety induced and once it starts, it goes on for days upon days until my body seemingly resets itself or something.  My doctor thinks this is partly due to working weird hours and not having a real sleep pattern.  I'm so sorry you can't sleep!


  I've thought of going to the doctor,but just never have. I work a set schedule and am not really stressed or anxious over anything so I've no clue what brings it on. I do the same though, just go and go until something in me just clicks and then I sleep like a baby.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> probably


  If it's red wine, just keep telling yourself it's good for your heart. That's what I do anyway.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I feel sad about it, but also am glad that he died of natural causes and because it was just his time to go instead of being something tragic. I always hope that for my loved ones and it seems that (for me) death is an slightly easier pill to swallow when you know it was just someone's time to go vs feeling like they've been yanked away from you too soon due to illness or an accident etc. I hope that all makes sense, I'm running on about 10 hours sleep since Thursday. lol
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow*
> 
> ...


  I hate insomnia as well I actually have to take medicines to help me sleep cause my mind just wanders all night. I was going to say maybe you guys need a drink to calm you down lmao!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> If it's red wine, just keep telling yourself it's good for your heart. That's what I do anyway.


:lmao: I just acquired a huge wine glass.....the dr says a glass od red wine a day is fine lol but he never said the size


----------



## Melrose (Jul 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> If it's red wine, just keep telling yourself it's good for your heart. That's what I do anyway.


 Love it!!! :lmao:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> lol so I can have something to look at in the dark


  I can just picture you staring at your nails in the dark talking to yourself


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 21, 2014)

I am always like that when i am at a MAC counter or store. At my counter they are always nice and talk to me, help me decide which lipstick i should buy and which one fits me best. At some of the other counters/stores i have been to they tend to leave me alone... i feel like sometimes i am getting on their nerves. Don't know why bc it is their job and i thought they might enjoy doing it. But hum... they always run away from me, look around and do nothing at all :lol: It's not like there are many other people to take care of in the store... most of the time i am alone or i am there with a friend of mine.  Maybe they just don't like me.  :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I hate insomnia as well I actually have to take medicines to help me sleep cause my mind just wanders all night. I was going to say maybe you guys need a drink to calm you down lmao!! :drinks:


I have terrible insomnia :lol: Thats how I can stay up for collections lol so it has it's good parts


----------



## Melrose (Jul 21, 2014)

I think you all have enabled me into drinking some wine tonight. And since you all know I'm a cheap date, 2 glasses is all I need!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I can just picture you staring at your nails in the dark talking to yourself :haha:


:lol: I do


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I think you all have enabled me into drinking some wine tonight. And since you all know I'm a cheap date, 2 glasses is all I need!


looks like enabler-villa has turned into hammered avenue :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I just acquired a huge wine glass.....the dr says a glass od red wine a day is fine lol but he never said the size


  Well if a glass is good,then a bottle has got to be even better! Oh and screw dirtying a glass, get Naomi classy and guzzle it from the bottle.


----------



## Melrose (Jul 21, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I am always like that when i am at a MAC counter or store. At my counter they are always nice and talk to me, help me decide which lipstick i should buy and which one fits me best. At some of the other counters/stores i have been too they tend to leave me alone... i feel like sometimes i am getting on their nerves. Don't know why bc it is their job and i thought they might enjoy doing it. But hum... they always run away from me, look around and do nothing at all :lol: It's not like there are many other people to take care of in the store... most of the time i am alone or i am there with a friend of mine.  Maybe they just don't like me.  :lol:


 I've experienced that too when I go to counters out of town at least. Here where I live they know me at the 2 counters and stop whatever they are doing to help me. Guess they're thinking "bitch drops a lot of cash here, I'm helping her out!"


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I hate insomnia as well I actually have to take medicines to help me sleep cause my mind just wanders all night. I was going to say maybe *you guys need a drink *to calm you down lmao!!


  You don't have to say that twice!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Well if a glass is good,then a bottle has got to be even better! Oh and screw dirtying a glass, get Naomi classy and guzzle it from the bottle. :haha:


:lol: a bottle has to be better agreed


----------



## Melrose (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> looks like enabler-villa has turned into hammered avenue :lol:


 I like the sound of that :haha: I think we can all use a drink!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've thought of going to the doctor,but just never have. I work a set schedule and am not really stressed or anxious over anything so I've no clue what brings it on. I do the same though, just go and go until something in me just clicks and then I sleep like a baby.


  You should go to the Doctor just to have peace of mind my insomnia was actually diagnosed cause stress and anxiety. I never knew I had a problem I just kind of always been a night owl so I thought I was normal. But mine started to get really bad cause I started feeling on the edge all the time every little thing would be so stressful for me to deal and I was never like that. I'm the kind of person that works pretty well under pressure and I guess my body was taking taking a toll. I still have good and bad days but going to get help did help with my sleep somewhat


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I like the sound of that :haha: I think we can all use a drink!


Yes we all do :lol:


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> looks like enabler-villa has turned into hammered avenue








Euh yes, it has !


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thats how I can stay up for collections lol so it has it's good parts


  I know!! I have to force myself to bed cause I would stay up all night and be dying at work the next day.


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 21, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I've experienced that too when I go to counters out of town at least. Here where I live they know me at the 2 counters and stop whatever they are doing to help me. Guess they're thinking "bitch drops a lot of cash here, I'm helping her out!"


 Exactly! When I get to my counter they smile at me and help me immediately. A few months ago (when my addiction was at its beginning) i went there and one of the ladies recognised me and said: "Hey, you're the girl who bought Brick-O-La about one week ago, aren't you?" She even knew which lippy i bought  I like it when they know me, makes me feel at home :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Euh yes, it has !


 the thread has become extra fun


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> looks like enabler-villa has turned into hammered avenue


  I keep the regular size bottles around for the week day and the liter size bottles for the weekend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I have an crazy high wine tolerance for some reason and can consume 1 1/2 of the liter sized bottles before I feel myself becoming drunk, after 2 liters I'm pretty gone. One regular size bottle does NOTHING to me. I try not to get wine drunk though and know my wine limit because it is the only time I will get hungover and feel like I want to die. I can drink tons of beer too before feeling a thing, it's really weird so if a guy tried to get me drunk he'd have to shell out a pretty penny or go for hard liquor.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I know!! I have to force myself to bed cause I would stay up all night and be dying at work the next day.


Sleep is really important. I get the same way, I stay up all night, not even tired lol and in the morning just as I drop off. I have to wake up and it's awful.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> the thread has become extra fun


  It really has!! I love this thread I look forward to see what the topic of the day will be today


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I keep the regular size bottles around for the week day and the liter size bottles for the weekend. :haha:  I have an crazy high wine tolerance for some reason and can consume 1 1/2 of the liter sized bottles before I feel myself becoming drunk, after 2 liters I'm pretty gone. One regular size bottle does NOTHING to me. I try not to get wine drunk though and know my wine limit because it is the only time I will get hungover and feel like I want to die. I can drink tons of beer too before feeling a thing, it's really weird so if a guy tried to get me drunk he'd have to shell out a pretty penny or go for hard liquor. :lol:


:lol: it is actually really good to have a high tolerance for alcohol.  I try not to get wine drunk either because I get pretty interesting!  But reg alcohol like the hard stuff, I can drink and drink and be ok lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> You should go to the Doctor just to have peace of mind my insomnia was actually diagnosed cause stress and anxiety. I never knew I had a problem I just kind of always been a night owl so I thought I was normal. But mine started to get really bad cause I started feeling on the edge all the time every little thing would be so stressful for me to deal and I was never like that. I'm the kind of person that works pretty well under pressure and I guess my body was taking taking a toll. I still have good and bad days but going to get help did help with my sleep somewhat


  I might go some day. Maybe.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> It really has!! I love this thread I look forward to see what the topic of the day will be today :haha:


Lol The topics are hilarious


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I keep the regular size bottles around for the week day and the liter size bottles for the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Love it!!! I'm the exact same way with beer ..But Wine after a bottle I feel pretty good
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Love it!!! I'm the exact same way with beer ..But Wine after a bottle I feel pretty good:haha:  .


I don't like beer unless it has clamato and lemon and salt lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> But reg alcohol like the hard stuff, I can drink and drink and be ok lol


  That is so interesting my Best Friend can drink the hard stuff like there is no tomorrow but if she drinks beer she can't hang lmao!! She has me on the floor cause she gets pretty interesting as well .


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I don't like beer unless it has clamato and lemon and salt lol


  Mmm!! That is my favorite combo!!! especially if I have a bad hangover it cures me right up lmao!!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sleep is really important. I get the same way, I stay up all night, not even tired lol and in the morning just as I drop off. I have to wake up and it's awful.


 true. I always stay up late, when i wake up in the morning i am tired... in the afternoon i am so tired that i have to sleep again which makes it difficult for me to sleep in the night... Vicious cycle...


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> It really has!! I love this thread I look forward to see what the topic of the day will be today


  True that! There is no single topic nor a taboo one. Always fun, I love coming here and checking out whats new. Well today looks like Hammerville


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I've experienced that too when I go to counters out of town at least. Here where I live they know me at the 2 counters and stop whatever they are doing to help me. Guess they're thinking "bitch drops a lot of cash here, I'm helping her out!"


  They do the same thing for me as well at my regular counter, every one knows me by name and will stop in the middle of doing full faces to ask me what I'm in for. They're all so friendly and accommodating that I rarely go to any other counters or to the store unless they're out of what I want at the Dillard's because they're so great there.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> That is so interesting my Best Friend can drink the hard stuff like there is no tomorrow but if she drinks beer she can't hang lmao!! She has me on the floor cause she gets pretty interesting as well .


:lol: she gets interesting too.  But I know what you mean my best friend is the same in the sense of she cant drink certain things lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Mmm!! That is my favorite combo!!! especially if I have a bad hangover it cures me right up lmao!!


Tastes so good lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> But reg alcohol like the hard stuff, I can drink and drink and be ok lol


  Few weekends ago I was at my friend Amy's house and me, her and her husband were taking shots of strawberry moonshine. I don't think I've ever been that drunk in my life and I've been pretty gone before. It's just so good that I couldn't stop. lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 21, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Vicious cycle...


  Your my twin !!! I stay up late at night wake up tired and when I get off work I take a nap and go to sleep late again. My Doctor that was treating my Insomnia was like well don't take a nap and go to sleep early. I just stared at him like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..I really tried it!! But I couldn't do it


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> True that! There is no single topic nor a taboo one. Always fun, I love coming here and checking out whats new. Well today looks like Hammerville


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> the thread has become extra fun


  I love this thread.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 21, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I've experienced that too when I go to counters out of town at least. Here where I live they know me at the 2 counters and stop whatever they are doing to help me. Guess they're thinking "bitch drops a lot of cash here, I'm helping her out!"


  Yeah same thing happens at my counters.They even ask me to wear the lippie next time I come to the store or the likes. I play the game bec I always will want to them to hold new LE stuff if I ever need!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> true. I always stay up late, when i wake up in the morning i am tired... in the afternoon i am so tired that i have to sleep again which makes it difficult for me to sleep in the night... Vicious cycle...


Naps work and help


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> It really has!! I love this thread I look forward to see what the topic of the day will be today


  So do I! It's always the first thread I check in the morning and last I check at night!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> If it's red wine, just keep telling yourself it's good for your heart. That's what I do anyway.


It is ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As you know I have around 600 Châteaux in my area ( red, white, in between lol, and so many as 600 Châteaux ) cheers !


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Few weekends ago I was at my friend Amy's house and me, her and her husband were taking shots of strawberry moonshine. I don't think I've ever been that drunk in my life and I've been pretty gone before. It's just so good that I couldn't stop. lol


Strawberry moonshine  sounds so good. That's my issue if it is tasty, I'll keep drinking lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I don't like beer unless it has clamato and lemon and salt lol


  I'm pretty picky with my beers, I won't drink just anything.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So do I! It's always the first thread I check in the morning and last I check at night!


  Yup!! me too I just love how we don't judge each other and there is no Drama just pure love


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm pretty picky with my beers, I won't drink just anything.


 I really like fruity beers like Abita Purple Haze. So good.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm pretty picky with my beers, I won't drink just anything.


  Oh I am too when I was younger I use to drink the nastiest like budlight now I can't touch that stuff with a ten foot pole.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That's my issue if it is tasty, I'll keep drinking lol


  Same. So I try to stay away from all the tasty schnapps and stuff because I'll just drink and drink those and then pay for it later. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm pretty picky with my beers, I won't drink just anything.


Tecate is my choice beer lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Oh I am too when I was younger I use to drink the nastiest like budlight now I can't touch that stuff with a ten foot pole.


  UGH! I won't drink anything with Bud or Coors in the name. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Well those Bud strawberry-rita things are okay


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Same. So I try to stay away from all the tasty schnapps and stuff because I'll just drink and drink those and then pay for it later. lol


Same lol But I had soup apple schnapps and that was so tasty. And then I was like oooh therrs more sour flavors lol yea bad Idea


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Tecate is my choice beer lol


  I'm more of an ale person actually, I like my Fat Tire, Blue Moon (adding an orange slice to that is SO good) and 1554. I also like hard ciders.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Yup!! me too I just love how we *don't judge each other and there is no Drama* just pure love


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> UGH! I won't drink anything with Bud or Coors in the name.    Well those Bud strawberry-rita things are okay


I haven't tried one of those yet lol I want to. They have made so many different flavors lately


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Your my twin !!! I stay up late at night wake up tired and when I get off work I take a nap and go to sleep late again. My Doctor that was treating my Insomnia was like well don't take a nap and go to sleep early. I just stared at him like this :wtf2: ..I really tried it!! But I couldn't do it


 :hug:  I understand what you're going through. I managed not to sleep in the afternoon for a few weeks during university bc i had to take higher doses of cortisone, i think. Now i am starting with my naps once again and can't sleep during the night. I am alwasy jealous of my bf bc he is able to fall asleep so quickly.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> It is !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  600 Chateaux?


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Tecate is my choice beer lol


  I prefer Dos equis or Modelo for a Mexican beer . Don't get me wrong thou I will drink me some Tecate too if that is the only beer at a party


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Yup!! me too I just love how we don't judge each other and there is no Drama just pure love


  Yeah, it's pretty darn great in here.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I really like fruity beers like Abita Purple Haze. So good.


  Never heard of that! Might give it a go if I find it!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm more of an ale person actually, I like my Fat Tire, Blue Moon (adding an orange slice to that is SO good) and 1554. I also like hard ciders.


Ciders are really good. Have you tried the ones in E? So effing good. Do we have tasty ones like those here?


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So do I! It's always the first thread I check in the morning and last I check at night!


 same here


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm more of an ale person actually, I like my Fat Tire, Blue Moon (adding an orange slice to that is SO good) and 1554. I also like hard ciders.


  Your my kind of gal!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I prefer Dos equis or Modelo for a Mexican beer . Don't get me wrong thou I will drink me some Tecate too if that is the only beer at a party :haha:


Truth be told I've never had Modelo lol I see it at parties and never grab it. I have no idea why.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Ciders are really good. Have you tried the ones in E? So effing good. Do we have tasty ones like those here?


  LMAO! You can say England now. 
  I did have a few pints of one at a comedy club in London when there last and it was delicious! 
  I really like the Angry Orchard ones we have here.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I see it at parties and never grab it. I have no idea why.


  You should try it !! I think it's better than Tecate


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I prefer Dos equis or Modelo for a Mexican beer . Don't get me wrong thou I will drink me some Tecate too if that is the only beer at a party


  I really like Stella Artois or Modelo. Don't think Stella is a Mexican beer though. lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 21, 2014)

Probably I am gonna get some tomatoes thrown at me. Well I have never had a Drink. I have tasted the stuff but never actually had any till date! Never felt like. Now I am gonna go and hide under some rock and only come back after y'all forget about this.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Your my kind of gal!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> LMAO! You can say England now.  I did have a few pints of one at a comedy club in London when there last and it was delicious!  I really like the Angry Orchard ones we have here.


Lmao ok good. And I've had Angry orchard, tastes good. But the ciders in england are all flavored my favorite was strawberry and lime lol  Got a nice little buzz from them too lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I really like Stella Artois or Modelo. Don't think Stella is a Mexican beer though. lol


  Oh that is my favorite!! No it's not a Mexican Beer it's Belgium


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Probably I am gonna get some tomatoes thrown at me. Well I have never had a Drink. I have tasted the stuff but never actually had any till date! Never felt like. Now I am gonna go and hide under some rock and only come back after y'all forget about this.


  No need to hide, Vineetha! I know a few people who don't drink! My BF doesn't drink.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Probably I am gonna get some tomatoes thrown at me. Well I have never had a Drink. I have tasted the stuff but never actually had any till date! Never felt like. Now I am gonna go and hide under some rock and only come back after y'all forget about this.


  That's ok I have a lot of friends that don't drink either . It doesn't bother me as long as you can have fun who cares


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> You should try it !! I think it's better than Tecate


I will have to give it a try lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> No need to hide, Vineetha! I know a few people who don't drink! My BF doesn't drink.


  My hubby doesnt too.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Probably I am gonna get some tomatoes thrown at me. Well I have never had a Drink. I have tasted the stuff but never actually had any till date! Never felt like. Now I am gonna go and hide under some rock and only come back after y'all forget about this.


I know tons of people who don't drink. I don't usually drink either. But when I do :yahoo:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I will have to give it a try lol


  With Clamato it tastes even better lmao!! I use to like Corona a long time ago but I don't prefer it anymore maybe cause I drink a lot of Ale beer now


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Probably I am gonna get some tomatoes thrown at me. Well I have never had a Drink. I have tasted the stuff but never actually had any till date! Never felt like. Now I am gonna go and hide under some rock and only come back after y'all forget about this.


 I don't drink any alcohol at all... i just don't like the taste and for me it isn't worth drinking it. Most of the cocktails are even better without alcohol IMO


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I don't drink any alcohol at all... i just don't like the taste and for me it isn't worth drinking it. Most of the cocktails are even better without alcohol IMO


Some cocktails taste effing nasty with alcohol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Got a nice little buzz from them too lol


  I never had any of those, just regular ol' hard apple cider while there.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> With Clamato it tastes even better lmao!! I use to like Corona a long time ago but I don't prefer it anymore maybe cause I drink a lot of Ale beer now


Lol clamato makes everything tasty. I rarely drink anything by itself. It has to be super tasty lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 21, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I don't drink any alcohol at all... i just don't like the taste and for me it isn't worth drinking it. Most of the cocktails are even better without alcohol IMO


  Yesh! Cocktails and Pina Coladas


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I never had any of those, just regular ol' hard apple cider while there.


I've had one of those from my best friends sister, tasted like apple juice to me...is that weird lol I didn't taste much of the "alcohol" :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> My hubby doesnt too.


  You know what, my dad doesn't either and my mom only does on special occasions where she might have a glass of wine or champagne and call it a day.


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yesh! Cocktails and Pina Coladas


 Yay, i like those creamy and fruity Cocktails :eyelove:


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 21, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I don't drink any alcohol at all... i just don't like the taste and for me it isn't worth drinking it. Most of the cocktails are even better without alcohol IMO


Well I am supposed to like ( even love ) Bordeaux wines but the fact is that I don't ! I do love champagne, beer sometimes and what we call Armagnac ( 45 ° ), a little certainly not a glass or I would be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and it's when I feel most down and out.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I know tons of people who don't drink. I don't usually drink either. But when I do


  I do drink wine daily usually in the evenings, but that's about it. I've taken to having a glass or so with dinner and one whilst watching evening shows or something the last 2 years or so. I just love wine. lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 21, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Yay, i like those creamy and fruity Cocktails


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yesh! Cocktails and Pina Coladas


  I love a good Piña Colada!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I didn't taste much of the "alcohol"


  I had one I bought at a corner store there I didn't like too much, but the one at that club was so good and definitely had alcohol in it. lol


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 21, 2014)

I drink very lightly (2 drinks) maybe once per week. My fiancé easily drinks 3-4 drinks per day (wine usually). I'm just more inclined to have a seltzer.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I love a good Piña Colada!


  Virgin Pina Coladas are my jam at most parties. I do enjoy a really good one!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I do drink wine daily usually in the evenings, but that's about it. I've taken to having a glass or so with dinner and one whilst watching evening shows or something the last 2 years or so. I just love wine. lol


Wine is really good for you.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Virgin Pina Coladas are my jam at most parties. I do enjoy a really good one! :frenz:





NaomiH said:


> I love a good Piña Colada!


Virgin pina coladas are my jam too lol


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Virgin Pina Coladas are my jam at most parties. I do enjoy a really good one! :frenz:


 I always drink something called Strawberry Dream, i don't know whether you also have those (?)


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I had one I bought at a corner store there I didn't like too much, but the one at that club was so good and definitely had alcohol in it. lol


that is probably why then lol mine was from the corner store


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Virgin pina coladas are my jam too lol


  I love all those. Sometimes I just want the taste of drinking without drinking so I keep those pre-mixed Pina Coladas, margarita and daiquiri things laying around. lol


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 21, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I always drink something called Strawberry Dream, i don't know whether you also have those (?)


 Oooooo, what's in that? I like almost everything strawberry.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Virgin Pina Coladas are my jam at most parties. I do enjoy a really good one!


  That nice creamy texture with the heavenly taste of the coconut and pineapple. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I love it when there are chunks of pineapple in the too.


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 21, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Oooooo, what's in that? I like almost everything strawberry.


 They are like Vigin Pina Coladas only with some strawberries and strawberry syrup (and less or no pineapple), i think.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That nice creamy texture with the heavenly taste of the coconut and pineapple.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yes!! It's a really great taste


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Virgin Pina Coladas are my jam at most parties. I do enjoy a really good one!


  I really like the Virgin Coladas too. I hate when they put too much alcohol in them it just kills the flavor of the fruit


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I love all those. Sometimes I just want the taste of drinking without drinking so I keep those pre-mixed Pina Coladas, margarita and daiquiri things laying around. lol


I do too lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> They are like Vigin Pina Coladas only with some strawberries and strawberry syrup (and less or no pineapple), i think.


Sounds yummy


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 21, 2014)

Now I want a fruity drink! A frozen fruit (not sure which) margarita would do the trick and the place down the road has BOGO on Monday. I'm tempted!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 21, 2014)

Periodinan said:


>


  OOO That sounds nice! Me likez strawberry drinks too!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I really like the Virgin Coladas too. I hate when they put too much alcohol in them it just kills the flavor of the fruit








 Now I am craving for one!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sounds yummy





Vineetha said:


> OOO That sounds nice! Me likez strawberry drinks too!


  Ooh, they taste so great! Like Virgin Coladas but just a tad better  I love such Cocktails!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I love such Cocktails!


  Yum!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Now I am craving for one!


  So am I! lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I really like the Virgin Coladas too. I hate when they put too much alcohol in them it just kills the flavor of the fruit


  Ugh. Yes it does!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

Ugh! The Target by my work says they're sold out of the SK brushes.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So am I! lol


  Me too!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Ugh! The Target by my work says they're sold out of the SK brushes.


 Oh no


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Ugh! The Target by my work says they're sold out of the SK brushes.


  Are you serious??


----------



## Melrose (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I don't like beer unless it has clamato and lemon and salt lol


 Oh girl, that is my drink! I asked for it in Georgia and got the "wtf" look from my waiter. Mexican restaurant my ass!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Are you serious??


  Yeah! He said he had just gotten a call about them like 10 minutes ago, checked and saw empty shelf. 
  I'm going to try some other stores.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah! He said he had just gotten a call about them like 10 minutes ago, checked and saw empty shelf.


  Did you ask him to check the stockroom...Tell him I know you have them !! LMAO!! Does the website show they have them in stock


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Oh girl, that is my drink! I asked for it in Georgia and got the "wtf" look from my waiter. Mexican restaurant my ass!


  Girl, that happened to me in Michigan when I asked for a Mexican martini! I had to explain to the bartender how to make one! PFFT!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Did you ask him to check the stockroom...Tell him I know you have them !! LMAO!! Does the website show they have them in stock


  For that particular store it showed limited availability so it's possible they really didn't have any left.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 21, 2014)

I have to rant this really pisses me off!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sonia-Kashuk-Limited-Edition-15pc-Professional-Brush-Set-New-In-Hand-/281390594934?pt=US_Makeup_Brushes&hash=item41842fbb76


----------



## mel33t (Jul 21, 2014)

I think I'm going to skip the SK brushes. They're beautiful but I can pick out four that I'll never use straight off the bat. More for you guys


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> For that particular store it showed limited availability so it's possible they really didn't have any left.


  oh that sucks!! I wonder if they will restock some soon on the website


----------



## mel33t (Jul 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I have to rant this really pisses me off!!!  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sonia-Kashu...4934?pt=US_Makeup_Brushes&hash=item41842fbb76


  That's some low class bullshit.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 21, 2014)

mel33t said:


> That's some low class bullshit.


  It really is!!! You can buy almost 3 sets for that price


----------



## Melrose (Jul 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I have to rant this really pisses me off!!!  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sonia-Kashu...4934?pt=US_Makeup_Brushes&hash=item41842fbb76


 Why do people have to do shit like that?


----------



## ginski (Jul 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I have to rant this really pisses me off!!!  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sonia-Kashu...4934?pt=US_Makeup_Brushes&hash=item41842fbb76


this is such shit. I wish ebay would freaking implode.


----------



## Melrose (Jul 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Girl, that happened to me in Michigan when I asked for a Mexican martini! I had to explain to the bartender how to make one! PFFT!


 Lol, that is too funny. I don't really like beer and I can't handle my wine but bring on the jack and coke! That I can drink any day!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 21, 2014)

Good night, ladies. I will try to sleep now  [@]NaomiH[/@] i wish you good luck with your brushes  We'll see each other tomorrow :hug:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 21, 2014)

ginski said:


> this is such shit. I wish ebay would freaking implode.


  Sometimes I find good deals but crap like that makes me hate Ebay


----------



## mel33t (Jul 21, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Lol, that is too funny. I don't really like beer and I can't handle my wine but bring on the jack and coke! That I can drink any day!


  I love beer. There's something about a Sunday afternoon enjoying a beer outside that you just can't beat. With some wings, and nachos... And bacon something.   I also loooooove wine. I drink a glass almost every night with dinner. Have since I was 22. Hard liquor is okay for me, I like Jameson and Gin and Tequila. But I can't drink Vodka plain. Yuck.


----------



## Melrose (Jul 21, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I love beer. There's something about a Sunday afternoon enjoying a beer outside that you just can't beat. With some wings, and nachos... And bacon something.   I also loooooove wine. I drink a glass almost every night with dinner. Have since I was 22. Hard liquor is okay for me, I like Jameson and Gin and Tequila. But I can't drink Vodka plain. Yuck.


 Ok, your wings, nachos and bacon visual just made beer so really good! :haha:


----------



## mel33t (Jul 21, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Ok, your wings, nachos and bacon visual just made beer so really good! :haha:


  :drinks:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah! He said he had just gotten a call about them like 10 minutes ago, checked and saw empty shelf.
> I'm going to try some other stores.


  Yeah try a diff one. If you want I can check the bill and see if there is tcic id or something on that! Thats what I gave them yest from web but now its not listed online.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 21, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I also loooooove wine. I drink a glass almost every night with dinner. Have since I was 22. Hard liquor is okay for me, I like Jameson and Gin and Tequila. But I can't drink Vodka plain. Yuck.


  Now I'm craving wings, nachos bacon and some beer


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Oh girl, that is my drink! I asked for it in Georgia and got the "wtf" look from my waiter. Mexican restaurant my ass!


  Lol isn't it just the best


----------



## Melrose (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol isn't it just the best


 It is! Nothing like a clamato after a long day. Gonna open up a bottle of wine after the kids go to bed and try to convince the hubby to watch a bond movie. I need me some Daniel Craig!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

mel33t said:


> That's some low class bullshit.


:werd:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I have to rant this really pisses me off!!!  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sonia-Kashu...4934?pt=US_Makeup_Brushes&hash=item41842fbb76


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> oh that sucks!! I wonder if they will restock some soon on the website


I hope so!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I have to rant this really pisses me off!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 REALLLLYYY?


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Good night, ladies. I will try to sleep now  [@]NaomiH[/@] i wish you good luck with your brushes  We'll see each other tomorrow :hug:


Thank you!  It seems I'm going to need it.  Lol.  Sleep tight!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I love beer. There's something about a Sunday afternoon enjoying a beer outside that you just can't beat. With some wings, and nachos... And bacon something.   I also loooooove wine. I drink a glass almost every night with dinner. Have since I was 22. Hard liquor is okay for me, I like Jameson and Gin and Tequila. But I can't drink Vodka plain. Yuck.


Don't forget the classic combo of pizza and beer!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

Melrose said:


> It is! Nothing like a clamato after a long day. Gonna open up a bottle of wine after the kids go to bed and try to convince the hubby to watch a bond movie. I need me some Daniel Craig!


Daniel Craig :eyelove:


----------



## mel33t (Jul 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Daniel Craig :eyelove:


    Mmmmhmmmmm


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 21, 2014)

Working on my Sephora cart... can't wait for the first to get here and they release the Nars Unlawful blush!


----------



## Melrose (Jul 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Daniel Craig :eyelove:





mel33t said:


> Mmmmhmmmmm


 Oh yeah, that scene in casino royale where he's dripping wet in his swim trunks...enough said. The hubby paused that scene just to look over at me and laugh at the look on my face. I think I was drooling. :haha:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 21, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Working on my Sephora cart... can't wait for the first to get here and they release the Nars Unlawful blush!


  Yesss! Unlawful and few from the next set of Bite Beauty matte crayons set to launch in August!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yesss! Unlawful and few from the next set of Bite Beauty matte crayons set to launch in August!


  I think I'm also going to grab Oasis blush, OCC Black Metal Dahlia, a couple more UD 24/7 pencils (Smog and Underground), and Anastasia Dipbrow Pomade. I have a little time between now and then, so that list might change!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 21, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I think I'm also going to grab Oasis blush, OCC Black Magic Dahlia, a couple more UD 24/7 pencils (Smog and Underground), and Anastasia Dipbrow Pomade. I have a little time between now and then, so that list might change!


  Thats a pretty good list mandy! i got OCC  Dahlia last year when they released the set for black friday. I am thinking even this year they will have something similar!I hope so!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am on 2 minds about sin. Probably will grab those during F &F


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Thats a pretty good list mandy! i got OCC  Dahlia last year when they released the set for black friday. I am thinking even this year they will have something similar!I hope so!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Did I seriously just say Black Magic Dahlia?  LOL, Black METAL Dahlia.  I need to go to bed haha.  Oh, and I adore Sin!  Definitely one of my personal favorites.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 21, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Did I seriously just say Black Magic Dahlia?  LOL, Black METAL Dahlia.  I need to go to bed haha.  Oh, and I adore Sin!  Definitely one of my personal favorites.








 oh okay! for sure sin then, will wait for fnf to pick up these pending nars blushes ! but unlawful i need nowwww!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> oh okay! for sure sin then, will wait for fnf to pick up these pending nars blushes ! but unlawful i need nowwww!


  For sure, I'm really excited for it!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Vineetha (Jul 21, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Confession time. I have spent too much money lately---and I have no idea on what because it wasn't on exciting things like makeup or clothes or anything! I think I am putting myself on a no buy until A Novel Romance, because I am pretty much broke.
> 
> We'll see how long this lasts.


  Good intention wrong thread!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good intention wrong thread!


Right thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 21, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Right thread!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








I forgot long time ago this was a nobuy thread., to be precise a month ago?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :lmao: I forgot long time ago this was a nobuy thread., to be precise a month ago? :haha:


Fuck no buy


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Fuck no buy


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :lmao:


I didn't need to go on one anyways :haha:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I didn't need to go on one anyways


  What were we thinking


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> What were we thinking :haha:


It was a crazy lapse of judgement lol


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I forgot long time ago this was a nobuy thread., to be precise a month ago?








 My do things change!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :lmao: I forgot long time ago this was a nobuy thread., to be precise a month ago? :haha:


  A long long time ago on a galaxy far far away lol  





Dolly Snow said:


> Fuck no buy


 Lmao!! Dolly :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> A long long time ago on a galaxy far far away lol  Lmao!! Dolly :haha:


lol what I said what we were all thinkng :haha:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 21, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> :lol:  My do things change!


 Don't pay attention to the little enablers on this thread lmao!! They are very tricky lmao!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Don't pay attention to the little enablers on this thread lmao!! They are very tricky lmao!!


sssssshhhhh oke:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> lol what I said what we were all thinkng :haha:


 And I would say it just like that too :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> And I would say it just like that too :haha:


I know you would :lol:


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Fuck no buy








 lmao!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> lmao!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> And I would say it just like that too


----------



## Melrose (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Fuck no buy


 Have you been drinking Dolly? Cause I have! 2 glasses of wine and I'm drunk! Oh wait, 2 glasses of wine and a bowl of cheez- its. Yup, I'm living large tonight!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Have you been drinking Dolly? Cause I have! 2 glasses of wine and I'm drunk! Oh wait, 2 glasses of wine and a bowl of cheez- its. Yup, I'm living large tonight!


No not yet lol i had a nap though :lol: I love cheez-its lol


----------



## Melrose (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> No not yet lol i had a nap though :lol: I love cheez-its lol


 Oh ok, I just read "fuck no buy" and figured the party on hammerville avenue was on in full force :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Oh ok, I just read "fuck no buy" and figured the party on hammerville avenue was on in full force :haha:


:lmao: we could be there very soon


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> No not yet lol i had a nap though :lol: I love cheez-its lol





Melrose said:


> Oh ok, I just read "fuck no buy" and figured the party on hammerville avenue was on in full force :haha:


 I wish I had wine and Cheez-its lmao


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I wish I had wine and Cheez-its lmao


All I have are english muffins and garlic lol look like I'm making garlic bread


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> All I have are english muffins and garlic lol look like I'm making garlic bread


 I love garlic bread yummy!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I love garlic bread yummy!!


Me too with extra garlic :lol:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Me too with extra garlic :lol:


 I love me some garlic. All I have good is blueberry bagels with cream cheese .


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Trying to play catch up in this thread since I was gone all weekend.
> 
> Brows, your new avi is HOT!
> 
> ...


  Thank you. I'm playing catch up on this thread too. I was busy dealing with the car situation today (the engine melted, apparently, and we had to rent a car to use until we can pick up a new one which we are doing tomorrow). Then I had my first day of school (I'm in beauty school to become and esthetician). I have homework too but I'm too brain fried right now to do it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I love me some garlic. All I have good is blueberry bagels with cream cheese .


I love blueberry bagels too  yummy


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 21, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Thank you. I'm playing catch up on this thread too. I was busy dealing with the car situation today (the engine melted, apparently, and we had to rent a car to use until we can pick up a new one which we are doing tomorrow). Then I had my first day of school (I'm in beauty school to become and esthetician). I have homework too but I'm too brain fried right now to do it.


 Good for you for going to beauty school that is so cool. I hate Homework thou lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love blueberry bagels too  yummy


 I like my bagels toasted I don't like eating them just like that.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I like my bagels toasted I don't like eating them just like that.


Same lol they have to be toasted or it is a no go for me.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Thank you. I'm playing catch up on this thread too. I was busy dealing with the car situation today (the engine melted, apparently, and we had to rent a car to use until we can pick up a new one which we are doing tomorrow). Then I had my first day of school (I'm in beauty school to become and esthetician). I have homework too but I'm too brain fried right now to do it.


terrible that you have to go through car troubles, glad it is being fixed quickly though. And way cool glad you enjoyed your first day of beauty school. Yuck homework lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love blueberry bagels too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You Gals are making me damn hungry again "so early in the morning". The last part made me think of a rhyme my baby keeps singing!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Oh yeah, that scene in casino royale where he's dripping wet in his swim trunks...enough said. The hubby paused that scene just to look over at me and laugh at the look on my face. I think I was drooling.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 22, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Thank you. I'm playing catch up on this thread too. I was busy dealing with the car situation today (the engine melted, apparently, and we had to rent a car to use until we can pick up a new one which we are doing tomorrow). Then I had my first day of school (I'm in beauty school to become and esthetician). I have homework too but I'm too brain fried right now to do it.


  Hey Howdy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Awww Car troubles suck. Hope you are having a better day..


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 22, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I love garlic bread yummy!!


  I had some garlic bread for breakfast today


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>








 I dont see a better way to start the day!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 22, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I had some garlic bread for breakfast today


  You too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I need some cheese garlic bread!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Thank you. I'm playing catch up on this thread too. I was busy dealing with the car situation today (the engine melted, apparently, and we had to rent a car to use until we can pick up a new one which we are doing tomorrow). Then I had my first day of school (I'm in beauty school to become and esthetician). I have homework too but I'm too brain fried right now to do it.


  That's awesome about school, but totally not awesome about a melted engine!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I dont see a better way to start the day!


  I can't think of a better way either. lol


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> You too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yep. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Now I am getting hungry again


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 22, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  No kidding!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I dont know what happened to my breakfast but I am damn hungry gain


----------



## mel33t (Jul 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  Well hello there


----------



## Melrose (Jul 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


 You just made my day!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

Melrose said:


> You just made my day!


  Glad to be of service, milady!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

Nothing beats a little early morning man candy!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 22, 2014)

http://www.temptalia.com/occ-technopagan-lip-tar-metallic-review-photos-swatches


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/occ-technopagan-lip-tar-metallic-review-photos-swatches








 Now that is a gorgeous blue!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Now that is a gorgeous blue!


  Isnt it! Oh my such a pretty shade!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Isnt it! Oh my such a pretty shade!


  Very! Not sure I'd get any use of it, but I want it! lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Very! Not sure I'd get any use of it, but I want it! lol


  Yeah same here! Though I enjoy a good blue, i dont really like it on myself. But that looks damn pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe they will have it in one of the sets soon?


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yeah same here! Though I enjoy a good blue, i dont really like it on myself. But that looks damn pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I discovered I don't care for blue lips on myself after buying DGAF by Melt. Maybe it's because I thought it'd be darker though, I wasn't really pleased with that lipstick at all. Such a waste of money that was.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 22, 2014)

I was just thinking, isn't an annual price increase for MAC happening on the 1st?  If so, does anyone know which items went up in winter and which will go up now?  Basically, do I need to hoard a few permanent lipsticks to save a little $?


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> You Gals are making me damn hungry again "so early in the morning". The last part made me think of a rhyme my baby keeps singing!


  I woke up craving garlic bread but I have none


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


   That man is the only one that could pull off those shorts


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/occ-technopagan-lip-tar-metallic-review-photos-swatches








 Why do you tease me this way??


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 22, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I was just thinking, isn't an annual price increase for MAC happening on the 1st?  If so, does anyone know which items went up in winter and which will go up now?  Basically, do I need to hoard a few permanent lipsticks to save a little $?


  I haven't heard of any increase yet I hope not I was just getting use the other damn increase they had


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I was just thinking, isn't an annual price increase for MAC happening on the 1st?  If so, does anyone know which items went up in winter and which will go up now?  Basically, do I need to hoard a few permanent lipsticks to save a little $?


  I'd hope the lipsticks weren't going up again! They already jumped a dollar this year.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I haven't heard of any increase yet I hope not I was just getting use the other damn increase they had


  Same here.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 22, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I woke up craving garlic bread but I have none


  I still want a frozen fruity drink.  Internet induced food cravings are no joke!


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'd hope the lipsticks weren't going up again! They already jumped a dollar this year.


  Okay, good!  I had a little freak out moment about it for a minute there!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 22, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Why do you tease me this way??


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Okay, good!  I had a little freak out moment about it for a minute there!


  I'm going to keep my fingers crossed. If they are doing another increase, hopefully it's on some items that didn't go up already since I don't think the blushes went up. Not that I want prices to go up, but if they do hopefully it's on things that haven't already gone up this year.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Why do you tease me this way??


  Well, it IS Enablerville.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm going to keep my fingers crossed. If they are doing another increase, hopefully it's on some items that didn't go up already since I don't think the blushes went up. Not that I want prices to go up, but if they do hopefully it's on things that haven't already gone up this year.


  Yup! I dont think there is gonna be a hike on the same stuff twice this year considering they even lowered some prices like for the NP's.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I discovered I don't care for blue lips on myself after buying DGAF by Melt. Maybe it's because I thought it'd be darker though, I wasn't really pleased with that lipstick at all. Such a waste of money that was.


  The only one I have actually tried on myself is Ilamasqua Kontrol, and it isnt even pure blue. But somehow it looked kinda weird on me and made skeptical getting any more. It is lying here somewhere long forgotten.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm going to keep my fingers crossed. If they are doing another increase, hopefully it's on some items that didn't go up already since I don't think the blushes went up. Not that I want prices to go up, but if they do hopefully it's on things that haven't already gone up this year.


  So maybe I should buy a couple blushes in case.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Well, it IS Enablerville.


  I know but my poor wallet can't take anymore enabling .... I'm going to have to live with You and @Dolly Snow in a cardboard box


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 22, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I know but my poor wallet can't take anymore enabling .... I'm going to have to live with You and @Dolly Snow in a cardboard box








 hey, I am the next door neighbour! Welcome to the neighbourhood!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> hey, I am the next door neighbour! Welcome to the neighbourhood!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> The only one I have actually tried on myself is Ilamasqua Kontrol, and it isnt even pure blue. But somehow it looked kinda weird on me and made skeptical getting any more. It is lying here somewhere long forgotten.


  I have Kontrol and it's definitely a purple on me, I wanted to get Disciple but it wasn't available in the US and I forgot to look for it while in the UK so I settled on DGAF.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I know but my poor wallet can't take anymore enabling .... I'm going to have to live with You and @Dolly Snow in a cardboard box


  The more the merrier!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> So maybe I should buy a couple blushes in case.


  LOL maybe!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> That man is the only one that could pull off those shorts


  Mmhhmmmm. Emphasis on "pull off those shorts".


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Mmhhmmmm. Emphasis on "pull off those shorts".


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 22, 2014)

I think I am starting to regret not getting my hands on Pure Heroine...


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 22, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I think I am starting to regret not getting my hands on Pure Heroine...


  You don't have Pure Heroine ??


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I think I am starting to regret not getting my hands on Pure Heroine...


  Oh no!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 22, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> You don't have Pure Heroine ??


No... it sold out so fast here. I was visiting the website looking for the lippy as soon as I had time to do so (it was on the same day when it was released!) and it was already sold out.
  I don't know why, maybe they only had a few lipsticks here


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh no!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> No... it sold out so fast here. I was visiting the website looking for the lippy as soon as I had time to do so (it was on the same day when it was released!) and it was already sold out.
> I don't know why, maybe they only had a few lipsticks here


  Oh that's awful, it never sold out here which is why I figured they were removing it from the site so soon.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 22, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> No... it sold out so fast here. I was visiting the website looking for the lippy as soon as I had time to do so (it was on the same day when it was released!) and it was already sold out.
> I don't know why, maybe they only had a few lipsticks here


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 22, 2014)

I dont know why they removed pure heroine so fast while Glam is still available though!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh that's awful, it never sold out here which is why I figured they were removing it from the site so soon.


  I've noticed that. They must have had only a limited number of lipsticks here...
  I am waiting for it to be restocked but i think this won't happen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I don't really want to buy it on ebay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Just tell me the lippy is ugly and I don't need it


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I dont know why they removed pure heroine so fast while Glam is still available though!


  a propos Glam: I think I'll get mine tomorrow


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 22, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> a propos Glam: I think I'll get mine tomorrow


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I dont know why they removed pure heroine so fast while Glam is still available though!


  Yeah really and Glam is 1000 times better than PH is my opinion. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I've noticed that. They must have had only a limited number of lipsticks here...
> I am waiting for it to be restocked but i think this won't happen.
> 
> 
> ...


  You can maybe check in the clearance bin here, someone may be getting rid of a back up or something.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> a propos Glam: I think I'll get mine tomorrow


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah really and Glam is 1000 times better than PH is my opinion. lol


  True and they even have the proenza ones and playland too!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> True and they even have the proenza ones and playland too!


  I'm waiting on Mangrove to hit the CCO, hopefully they remove it off the site soon. lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 22, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> No... it sold out so fast here. I was visiting the website looking for the lippy as soon as I had time to do so (it was on the same day when it was released!) and it was already sold out.
> I don't know why, maybe they only had a few lipsticks here


  Wow!! It didn't sell out fast in the U.S. that sucks


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah really and Glam is 1000 times better than PH is my opinion. lol


  Glam is better but I still love PH


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm waiting on Mangrove to hit the CCO, hopefully they remove it off the site soon. lol


  Mangrove is pure love


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You can maybe check in the clearance bin here, someone may be getting rid of a back up or something.


Thanks for the tip. I think i can't see the clearance bin though, just PMed one of the admins.
  I am a member for more than 30 days and have way more than 50 posts.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Glam is better but I still love PH


  I love it too, but if I had to choose....Glam. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Thanks for the tip. I think i can't see the clearance bin though, just PMed one of the admins.
> I am a member for more than 30 days and have way more than 50 posts.


  That's odd you can't see it then.


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 22, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Wow!! It didn't sell out fast in the U.S. that sucks


 Yep... however if i don't get my hands on it i think i won't be too sad.  With all these new Collections there will be enough distraction, i guess. In about two weeks The Osbournes LE will be released here and i will get me some of these lippies then :lol:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 22, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> In about two weeks The Osbournes LE will be released here and i will get me some of these lippies then


  True!! There is so much other good collections coming out I think you'll be fine


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 22, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> In about two weeks The Osbournes LE will be released here and i will get me some of these lippies then


I will get both blushes, I love soft shades. *Release 7th August *in stores so far I know.( Europe )


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> In about two weeks The Osbournes LE will be released here and i will get me some of these lippies then


  The blushes from that collection were the gems of it in my opinion.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> The blushes from that collection were the gems of it in my opinion.


  To me everything was a gem I went way too crazy on that collection. It was my fav so far this year


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> To me everything was a gem I went way too crazy on that collection. It was my fav so far this year


  I got quite a few things as well, but the blushes are my favorites. I didn't care for DG once I got it, I like KYY and wear that often and I also have been enjoying the Refresh MSF and cranberry liner.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I got quite a few things as well, but the blushes are my favorites. I didn't care for DG once I got it, I like KYY and wear that often and I also have been enjoying the Refresh MSF and cranberry liner.


  I loved everything I bought from the collection I got all the lipsticks, both blushes, both lip liners and Refresh MSF. I even did some back ups


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 22, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I know but my poor wallet can't take anymore enabling .... I'm going to have to live with You and @Dolly Snow  in a cardboard box :haha:


 :haha: another roomie


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 22, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I loved everything I bought from the collection I got all the lipsticks, both blushes, both lip liners and Refresh MSF. I even did some back ups


  I think we got the same thing @NaomiH . Blushes are my fav too from the collex, oh and cranberry lip pencil. I like Kyy. I am on 2 minds about DG, i like the shade for how diff it is but will work well only with a liner underneath which kinda defects the purpose.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I loved everything I bought from the collection I got all the lipsticks, both blushes, both lip liners and Refresh MSF. I even did some back ups


  I wanted SP & RH, but I couldn't swatch in store as they were all gone and I wasn't going to just up and buy them without trying first since there was lots of crack lip potential with those for me. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/occ-technopagan-lip-tar-metallic-review-photos-swatches   :drools:


 wow I love that blue


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I think we got the same thing @NaomiH . Blushes are my fav too from the collex, oh and cranberry lip pencil. I like Kyy. I am on 2 minds about DG, i like the shade for how diff it is but will work well only with a liner underneath which kinda defects the purpose.


  I think we hauled the same haul as well. lol
  I like the colour of DG, but hate how it looks on me without a liner which like you said totally defeats the purpose. It's been sitting and collecting dust since the week I got it.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I wanted SP & RH, but I couldn't swatch in store as they were all gone and I wasn't going to just up and buy them without trying first since there was lots of crack lip potential with those for me. lol


  I dint care for those 2 shades at all. They were nice but not something that would have worked for me. Both would have washed me out outright, so it was a no go territory from the beginning!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> wow I love that blue


  I knew you woulddddd


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 22, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I was just thinking, isn't an annual price increase for MAC happening on the 1st?  If so, does anyone know which items went up in winter and which will go up now?  Basically, do I need to hoard a few permanent lipsticks to save a little $?


I believe erin said it was shadows that was going up in price this time around


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I dint care for those 2 shades at all. They were nice but not something that would have worked for me. Both would have washed me out outright, so it was a no go territory from the beginning!


  I was for some reason really wanting SP to work on me even though I knew deep down it'd be awful once applied and would have to be doctored. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I knew you woulddddd   oke:


:lol: i do and now I need to buy it


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> i do and now I need to buy it








 Yeah you do like right now!


----------



## jenise (Jul 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> wow I love that blue


 Me too!! So gorgeous :eyelove:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :haha:  Yeah you do like right now!


:lol: maybe


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I believe erin said it was shadows that was going up in price this time around


  Oh really? maybe I should go pick some pending ones? I was really wanting to do a Prolongwear palette, but I have no idea which shades to get so just left it


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 22, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> I will get both blushes, I love soft shades. *Release 7th August* in stores so far I know.( Europe )


 Here it is the 1st of August  I will probably buy  DG KYY Cranberry lipliner and Cheeky Bugger blush


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 22, 2014)

jenise said:


> Me too!! So gorgeous :eyelove:


It is a blue you need too lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

Random kilted hottie, the former Mr.Scotland Gavin McDonald inserted here for fun:


----------



## jenise (Jul 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It is a blue you need too lol


 You too! I want these three from the fall collection: Pagan Blackened purple (Matte) (Permanent) Technopagan Blackened purple with blue pearl (Metallic) (Permanent) Vain Deep, dark indigo (Matte) (Permanent)


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Random kilted hottie, the former Mr.Scotland Gavin McDonald inserted here for fun:


  Lol you are on a roll today


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 22, 2014)

jenise said:


> You too! I want these three from the fall collection: Pagan Blackened purple (Matte) (Permanent) Technopagan Blackened purple with blue pearl (Metallic) (Permanent) Vain Deep, dark indigo (Matte) (Permanent)


Wait what   I haven't seen any of these lol except the Technopagan one. I am going to look for swatches now :lol: But I want all three by the descriptions


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 22, 2014)

jenise said:


> Vain Deep, dark indigo (Matte) (Permanent)


  Nice! I was thinking manhunter & Pagan!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Random kilted hottie, the former Mr.Scotland Gavin McDonald inserted here for fun:


 hello lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> But I want all three by the descriptions


  http://www.temptalia.com/obsessive-compulsive-cosmetics-unknown-pleasures-collection-fall-2014#more-170091


----------



## jenise (Jul 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Wait what   I haven't seen any of these lol except the Technopagan one. I am going to look for swatches now :lol: But I want all three by the descriptions


 I haven't seen swatches either I'm just going off of descriptions! Haha let me know if you find any swatches!! 


Vineetha said:


> Nice! I was thinking manhunter & Pagan!retty:


 Man hunter sounds pretty too


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/obsessive-...wn-pleasures-collection-fall-2014#more-170091


Well this is another collection I need to buy this fall lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Lol you are on a roll today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Just doing what I can to spread the holiday cheer! lol


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> The blushes from that collection were the gems of it in my opinion.








Both are truly beautiful


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Random kilted hottie, the former Mr.Scotland Gavin McDonald inserted here for fun:


Team nobuyjulyakaenabler-villeakacandy man 2





Nice


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 22, 2014)

After all that talk about Garlic bread and Bagels, my lunch sucked. Me and few of my friends from work went out for lunch and I was so engrossed in a conversation that I didnt even care what they ordered. Yeah, finally I ended up having Kale.Who knew someone would order that of all the things they had. Well dont get me wrong, I love greens just not kale!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> After all that talk about Garlic bread and Bagels, my lunch sucked. Me and few of my friends from work went out for lunch and I was so engrossed in a conversation that I didnt even care what they ordered. Yeah, finally I ended up having Kale.Who knew someone would order that of all the things they had. Well dont get me wrong, I love greens just not kale!


 Oh no, sorry to hear that  My bf just made pasta with carbonara for dinner :yum: Sorry i mentioned it :lol:


----------



## jenise (Jul 22, 2014)

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?skuId=2276811&productId=xlsImpprod10921068&oos=yes&_requestid=430476# just saw that ulta carries Becca now and they have a champagne gold highlight that sephora doesn't have! but unfortunately its unavailable  the other ones are in stock though, even rose gold if anyone missed out on sephora!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 22, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Sorry i mentioned it


----------



## mel33t (Jul 22, 2014)

jenise said:


> http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/pro...xlsImpprod10921068&oos=yes&_requestid=430476# just saw that ulta carries Becca now and they have a champagne gold highlight that sephora doesn't have! but unfortunately its unavailable  the other ones are in stock though, even rose gold if anyone missed out on sephora!


   .....oooooohhhhh :shock:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 22, 2014)

jenise said:


> http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?skuId=2276811&productId=xlsImpprod10921068&oos=yes&_requestid=430476# just saw that ulta carries Becca now and they have a champagne gold highlight that sephora doesn't have! but unfortunately its unavailable  the other ones are in stock though, even rose gold if anyone missed out on sephora!


  Oh no more temptations!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am not looking.


----------



## jenise (Jul 22, 2014)

mel33t said:


> .....oooooohhhhh


  my same reaction lol I love their highlights, so I NEEED champagne!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

jenise said:


> http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?skuId=2276811&productId=xlsImpprod10921068&oos=yes&_requestid=430476# just saw that ulta carries Becca now and they have a champagne gold highlight that sephora doesn't have! but unfortunately its unavailable  the other ones are in stock though, even rose gold if anyone missed out on sephora!


  I've wondered about these, are they really that great?


----------



## jenise (Jul 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh no more temptations!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  it looks beautiful


----------



## jenise (Jul 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've wondered about these, are they really that great?


  YES! they're so buttery and smooth and just melt into your skin! I've been obsessed ever since I got rose gold back in December lol opal is my favorite though


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 22, 2014)

jenise said:


> it looks beautiful


  I was just searching for the swatch for the champagne one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




None pops up. I checked store availabilty and its not available in the stores close to mine.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 22, 2014)

Periodinan said:


>


*Online* that is ? Here too, I can't wait to order or see ( if I go to my MAC store ) the collection and those 2 blushes !  DG and KYY are pretty,


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 22, 2014)

jenise said:


> http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?skuId=2276811&productId=xlsImpprod10921068&oos=yes&_requestid=430476# just saw that ulta carries Becca now and they have a champagne gold highlight that sephora doesn't have! but unfortunately its unavailable  the other ones are in stock though, even rose gold if anyone missed out on sephora!


  I wanted one of these


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

jenise said:


> YES! they're so buttery and smooth and just melt into your skin! I've been obsessed ever since I got rose gold back in December lol opal is my favorite though


  I might give one a go sometime!


----------



## mel33t (Jul 22, 2014)

I actually like the liquid version. I have moonstone and it looks amazing!!! I want the rose gold one and I want to try the blushes. My Sephora has them but is always sold out.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I was just searching for the swatch for the champagne one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  None of them showed up as available anywhere near me either.


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 22, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *Online* that is ? Here too, I can't wait to order or see ( if I go to my MAC store ) the collection and those 2 blushes !  DG and KYY are pretty,


 No, in store. I've emailed MAC and called my store and they told me they will start selling the collection on the 1st.  I hope DG will look good on me... I will try the other lippies as well but I don't think I can pull those off.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 22, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I actually like the liquid version. I have moonstone and it looks amazing!!! I want the rose gold one and I want to try the blushes. My Sephora has them but is always sold out.


  Yeah even I prefer the liquid version a bit more. I only have moonstone & I love it. I am thinking of getting opal during the F&F


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 22, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I will try the other lippies as well but I don't think I can pull those off.








Great then !


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 22, 2014)

jenise said:


> http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?skuId=2276811&productId=xlsImpprod10921068&oos=yes&_requestid=430476# just saw that ulta carries Becca now and they have a champagne gold highlight that sephora doesn't have! but unfortunately its unavailable  the other ones are in stock though, even rose gold if anyone missed out on sephora!


WHAT??! Thats awesome!


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 22, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I will try the other lippies as well but I don't think I can pull those off.


  It will! DG looks good on EVERYONE! Make sure you snag a backup you'll regret it if you dont!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 22, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> It will! DG looks good on EVERYONE! Make sure you snag a backup you'll regret it if you dont!


 I hope so! I am so excited :yahoo: I am not a BU person... but if you're right and i'll love it so much i might consider doing that


----------



## jenise (Jul 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I was just searching for the swatch for the champagne one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  me either


----------



## jenise (Jul 22, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I actually like the liquid version. I have moonstone and it looks amazing!!! I want the rose gold one and I want to try the blushes. My Sephora has them but is always sold out.


  me too I love mixing opal in with my foundation


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> another roomie


  Yes!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 22, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Yes!!! :haha:


Yay :yahoo:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 22, 2014)

So these SK15 anniversary brush set......has anyone used them yet?


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> So these SK15 anniversary brush set......has anyone used them yet?


  I haven't, mainly because I can't find them.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I haven't, mainly because I can't find them.


Same! I called everywhere and nada


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Same! I called everywhere and nada


  I've called all the stores in my area and they're all saying they don't have them. There is one store that says in stock but no one answers the phone.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've called all the stores in my area and they're all saying they don't have them. There is one store that says in stock but no one answers the phone.


Does online say those stores have them in stock?  I am having some luck now hopefully he can find them. But I spoke to the lady who answers the phone to check their system. She told me they have two in the back. Then called the guy on the floor to find them.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've called all the stores in my area and they're all saying they don't have them. There is one store that says in stock but no one answers the phone.


  If it isnt too much trouble, I would say drop in. Most stores did not have these out yet, so chances are calling them might not give an idea.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am having some luck now hopefully he can find them. But I spoke to the lady who answers the phone to check their system. She told me they have two in the back. Then called the guy on the floor to find them.


  Exactly, they have not put those out in the display yet, so I think gong directly you might be able to get hold of it!


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 22, 2014)

I've joined #TEAMGLAM! I love it!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 22, 2014)

Anaphora said:


>








Love it!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 22, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I've joined #TEAMGLAM! I love it!


Stunning!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am having some luck now hopefully he can find them. But I spoke to the lady who answers the phone to check their system. She told me they have two in the back. Then called the guy on the floor to find them.


  Some say in stock and others say limited availability.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> If it isnt too much trouble, I would say drop in. Most stores did not have these out yet, so chances are calling them might not give an idea.


  I went directly to one on Sunday, couldn't find anyone to help me. I stopped by one last night on my way home also and they claimed to be sold out. I then went home and started calling around. I plan on going into the last semi convenient store to me today and if I can't get them then I'm just going to say eff it as it's becoming a pain in the butt.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

Anaphora said:


>


  You look gorgeous! So glad you like Glam!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 22, 2014)

Anaphora said:


>


  Suuuuuper gorgeous


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Some say in stock and others say limited availability.


Some of these workers are just lazy. They never want to check for anything. Some are nice though.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Some of these workers are just lazy. They never want to check for anything. Some are nice though.


 That's been my experience most places. They say they don't have it, but chances are you go in and they do - they were just too lazy to look.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> ompom: Love it!





Dolly Snow said:


> Stunning!





NaomiH said:


> You look gorgeous! So glad you like Glam!





Periodinan said:


> Suuuuuper gorgeous :eyelove:


 Thanks ladies! Thanks for convincing me to check it out. It's the perfect red.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 22, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> That's been my experience most places. They say they don't have it, but chances are you go in and they do - they were just too lazy to look.


Yup exactly! I've been in the store and called lol just yo see....and they usually just stand around and lie say they are in the aisle and they aren't!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Some of these workers are just lazy. They never want to check for anything. Some are nice though.


  That was the online result. I've called around and gone into some stores that say in stock or limited and still haven't found them. I'll go to one more today and if that's a failure, then I'm just going to take it as a sign that I don't need them.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That was the online result. I've called around and gone into some stores that say in stock or limited and still haven't found them. I'll go to one more today and if that's a failure, then I'm just going to take it as a sign that I don't need them.


Same for me. I can't go anywhere at the moment. But my sister has to go to target today anyways so if she finds them for me then yay.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm already thinking I should back up Glam. It's such a comfortable color to wear and dare I say timid little me could wear this even on a weekday afternoon and feel comfortable.   Should I?


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Same for me. I can't go anywhere at the moment. But my sister has to go to target today anyways so if she finds them for me then yay.


  It's also too hot to be driving all around town with no ac which is deterring me from going to the farther out stores at the moment. Le sigh.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Should I?


  Asking this group if you should back something up is most certainly going to get you a "YES" as your answer. LOL.
  I love Glam so much though that I'm really contemplating backing it up as well, it's just a perfect lipstick.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's also too hot to be driving all around town with no ac which is deterring me from going to the farther out stores at the moment. Le sigh.


I know what you mean. No AC and this hot ass weather never agree with me


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 22, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm already thinking I should back up Glam. It's such a comfortable color to wear and dare I say timid little me could wear this even on a weekday afternoon and feel comfortable.   Should I?


If you love it already I say yes! I still need to buy it


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's also too hot to be driving all around town with no ac which is deterring me from going to the farther out stores at the moment. Le sigh.


 I've given up on going anywhere in this heat and am camping in my bedroom on my phone. It's the only room in the apartment with A/C. I need fall nooooooow.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I've given up on going anywhere in this heat and am camping in my bedroom on my phone. It's the only room in the apartment with A/C. I need fall nooooooow.


  SUMMER


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I still need to buy it


  NOW! BUY IT NOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> NOW! BUY IT NOW!!!!!!!! :whip:


:lol: if they dont have the brushes then I will buy Glam


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> if they dont have the brushes then I will buy Glam


  Good!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good! :whip:


:lol: I hope you find them


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 22, 2014)

#TEAMBACKUPGLAM


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

#TEAMBUYALLTHEGLAMS!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

I've already bought Glams for my sister and friend Kirstin and am contemplating getting a back up or two for myself. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I hope you find them


  Gracias!


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 22, 2014)

I saw one blogger - forget who exactly - comment that Glam has a very early 90s feel to it.  I know it was originally from that time period, so obviously it makes sense and maybe this is why I like it so much!  I've always liked actresses like Winona Ryder's red lips in a lot of early 90s movies.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> #TEAMBUYALLTHEGLAMS!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> NOW! BUY IT NOW!!!!!!!!


  Yup! Brush or not you NEED glam!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've already bought Glams for my sister and friend Kirstin and am contemplating getting *a back up or two *for myself. lol


  1 or 2, thats all


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yup! Brush or not you NEED glam! :whip:


Lol yes but if she comes back woth the brushes then I haven't any money for glam till I think friday


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> #TEAMBUYALLTHEGLAMS!


  We must be the reason they have still kept Glam in stock! Poor PH


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I saw one blogger - forget who exactly - comment that Glam has a very early 90s feel to it.  I know it was originally from that time period, so obviously it makes sense and maybe this is why I like it so much!  I've always liked actresses like Winona Ryder's red lips in a lot of early 90s movies.


  That might be why I love it so as well!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yup! Brush or not you NEED glam!


  Word.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> 1 or 2, thats all


  I was being modest!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> We must be the reason they have still kept Glam in stock! Poor PH


  Poor PH indeed, it's such a  lovely lippy too.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 22, 2014)

Yay


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Poor PH indeed, it's such a  lovely lippy too.


  Lalala, don't hear you


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>







  ... and now GLAM!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Lalala, don't hear you


  Sorry, it's not even worth wanting. Worst lippy I ever bought!


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


Prettyyyyyyyy!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

It's so nice seeing all the people we've enabled into Glam using the ol' poking stick on others.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Sorry, it's not even worth wanting. Worst lippy I ever bought!


Haha, thank you


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's so nice seeing all the people we've enabled into Glam using the ol' poking stick on others.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's so nice seeing all the people we've enabled into Glam using the ol' poking stick on others.


I know right hahaha!


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 22, 2014)

Has anyone tried any of the Makeup Geek eyeshadows? Some of the shades are really tempting right now


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 22, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Prettyyyyyyyy!!





NaomiH said:


> ompom:





Vineetha said:


> :nanas:





Periodinan said:


> :yahoo:  ... and now GLAM! oke:  :lol:


They are so soft!


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>








Woohoo!

  And yes, now Glam.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 22, 2014)

@naomiH if you are planning to go to target. I think this is the DPCI ID: 052-11-1111


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> They are so soft!


The face brushes look awesome! I hope the contour one isn't as stiff as the Mac 163 brush


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 22, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> The face brushes look awesome! I hope the contour one isn't as stiff as the Mac 163 brush


It is soft with a little stiffness to really keep it tight. It is a dream


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 22, 2014)

I've added a second Glam to my cart and am now wondering if I should pick up a pro palette and 2-3 eyeshadows.  Maybe I'll just get Glam.


----------



## mel33t (Jul 22, 2014)

@CarmenK Yes. I use MUG shadows all the time. They're super pigmented and creamy. They're not like OMG amazing!! But they're a good price and I think they're worth it. I like the neutrals but I do feel she's missing a few key shades that MAC has that she doesn't.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Poor PH indeed, it's such a  lovely lippy too.


  I know! I'm so glad I grabbed one a couple days before they announced they were taking it down.  Definitely worth having I think.


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 22, 2014)

jenise said:


> http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/pro...xlsImpprod10921068&oos=yes&_requestid=430476# just saw that ulta carries Becca now and they have a champagne gold highlight that sephora doesn't have! but unfortunately its unavailable  the other ones are in stock though, even rose gold if anyone missed out on sephora!


  Wait whaaat!!!  When did this happen!


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 22, 2014)

jenise said:


> me too I love mixing opal in with my foundation


  I have the rose gold and the liquid opal.  I do the same and mix it with my foundation!  I love them so much !! I hope we can get the champagne one soon!


----------



## jenise (Jul 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yay


  So happy for you!!   





walkingdead said:


> I have the rose gold and the liquid opal.  I do the same and mix it with my foundation!  I love them so much !! I hope we can get the champagne one soon!


 I want the rose gold liquid!! And me too :eyelove:


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 22, 2014)

jenise said:


> So happy for you!!  I want the rose gold liquid!! And me too :eyelove:


  I just looked at sephora and saw that had the rose gold liquid.  Didn't know they came out with the liquid.  I just requested an email when back in stock.  I want that too!


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 22, 2014)

Anaphora said:


>


  Very pretty!


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 22, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I've joined #TEAMGLAM! I love it!


  Anaphora ~ you're gorgeous!


----------



## jenise (Jul 22, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I just looked at sephora and saw that had the rose gold liquid.  Didn't know they came out with the liquid.  I just requested an email when back in stock.  I want that too!


 Yes I randomly saw it while browsing ulta earlier and as Dolly would say...."yup need it" hahaha of course it's out of stock!!


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 22, 2014)

jenise said:


> Yes I randomly saw it while browsing ulta earlier and as Dolly would say...."yup need it" hahaha of course it's out of stock!!


  LOL!  Dolly's  famous words!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> @naomiH if you are planning to go to target. I think this is the DPCI ID: 052-11-1111


I'm at a store now trying to find someone to help me since the Damm department wouldn't answer the phone.  I'm starting to get really annoyed as they've paged the cosmetics person twice already. If no one comes in 5 minutes I'm done.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm at a store now trying to find someone to help me since the Damm department wouldn't answer the phone. I'm starting to get really annoyed as they've paged the cosmetics person twice already. If no one comes in 5 minutes I'm done.








 Oh I really hope you get someone to help you out soon!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Has anyone tried any of the Makeup Geek eyeshadows? Some of the shades are really tempting right now :shock:


I haven't personally, but I've heard good things.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh I really hope you get someone to help you out soon!


I hope so too.  I swear this is worse than RiRi  for me.  Lol


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm at a store now trying to find someone to help me since the Damm department wouldn't answer the phone. I'm starting to get really annoyed as they've paged the cosmetics person twice already. If no one comes in 5 minutes I'm done.


  I would try pestering them a little more.  In a nice way obviously, but it'll work.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I hope so too. I swear this is worse than RiRi for me. Lol


  I didnt wait for someone from that department, just got hold of someone on the floor, gave them the id, had them check and they brought it out!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 22, 2014)

jenise said:


> Yes I randomly saw it while browsing ulta earlier and as Dolly would say...."yup need it" hahaha of course it's out of stock!!


 :lol:  





walkingdead said:


> LOL!  Dolly's  famous words!


:haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 22, 2014)

Well you can't use the MAC brush cleaner on some of the SK brushes hboy:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Well you can't use the MAC brush cleaner on some of the SK brushes


  You tried washing them?I was going to today with MAC cleanser!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> You tried washing them?I was going to today with MAC cleanser!


I did and some didn't bleed. But the dense or stiffer brushes did bleed!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I didnt wait for someone from that department, just got hold of someone on the floor, gave them the id, had them check and they brought it out! hboy:


this store seriously sucks,  I've had 3 associates pass and when I ask them for help they say it isn't their department, but they'll find them and send them my way.  I'm heading home now.  Target has lost my business for awhile.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I did and some didn't bleed. But the dense or stiffer brushes did bleed!








 Little bit due to the first wash or like real bad?


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> this store seriously sucks, I've had 3 associates pass and when I ask them for help they say it isn't their department, but they'll find them and send them my way. I'm heading home now. Target has lost my business for awhile.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> this store seriously sucks, I've had 3 associates pass and when I ask them for help they say it isn't their department, but they'll find them and send them my way. I'm heading home now. Target has lost my business for awhile.








 That is really poor CS! Ugh


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> That is really poor CS! Ugh


Real poor, I can't remember the last time I had a shopping experience this horrible.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Little bit due to the first wash or like real bad?


One of them bleed a lot. But it looks like it was mostly from the first wash. Hopefully it doesn't bleed anymore


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Real poor, I can't remember the last time I had a shopping experience this horrible.


  Out of stock would be a whole diff story, disappointed yes but this is just irritating!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> One of them bleed a lot. But it looks like it was mostly from the first wash. Hopefully it doesn't bleed anymore


  Yeah I am going wash mine today if I get time or else this weekend! I will try using the cleanser only and see!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yeah I am going wash mine today if I get time or else this weekend! I will try using the cleanser only and see! :winkiss:


Let me know. It's all I used too. The eye brushes are my fav atm.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 22, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Has anyone tried any of the Makeup Geek eyeshadows? Some of the shades are really tempting right now


One of my best friend is a professional makeup artist and she absolutely loves them and uses them A LOT! Every time I see her (such as this past Sunday) she tries to sell me on them (the price, the quality etc.).  I would say you can't go wrong!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 22, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> One of my best friend is a professional makeup artist and she absolutely loves them and uses them A LOT! Every time I see her (such as this past Sunday) she tries to sell me on them (the price, the quality etc.). She TOTALLY loves them so I would say you can't go wrong!


  Even I have heard all good reviews about them. For the price, I think they perform really well. I am yet to try any of those, but was waiting to see if they will have that pre made palette back on stock! T has some reviews on most of her shadows and most have really good rating too.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Even I have heard all good reviews about them. For the price, I think they perform really well. I am yet to try any of those, but was waiting to see if they will have that pre made palette back on stock! T has some reviews on most of her shadows and most have really good rating too.


  I just looked and the few shades I think I would use are all out of stock.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 22, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I just looked and the few shades I think I would use are all out of stock.








Yeah A lot of neutral shades and some teals have been OOS for sometime now. I was looking at this one but its been OOS for a while now.

  http://www.makeupgeek.com/store/makeup-geek-look-kits/makeup-geek-starter-kit-and-zpalette-bundle.html


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yeah A lot of neutral shades and some teals have been OOS for sometime now. I was looking at this one but its been OOS for a while now.
> 
> http://www.makeupgeek.com/store/makeup-geek-look-kits/makeup-geek-starter-kit-and-zpalette-bundle.html


  Yeah, I saw that.  I really only like the looks of Vanilla Bean, Cupcake, Taupe Notch, and Unexpected.  I would only want to do one order, and Taupe Notch is out of stock.  I'm waffling between these and just making a MAC palette with colors I like and would frequently use.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 22, 2014)

This is totally off-topic, but I also got Up The Amp in my order with Glam and it might be my new favorite work wearable color.  I'm in love!  Also, contrary so what it looks like on Specktra, I'm not a taker of selfies.  Sorry to photo bomb you all, I'm just so excited about all my new lippies!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ETA: I'm just now noticing I have a creeper look on my face in this.  Sorry guys! I snapped it quickly!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 22, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Yeah, I saw that.  I really only like the looks of Vanilla Bean, Cupcake, Taupe Notch, and Unexpected.  I would only want to do one order, and Taupe Notch is out of stock.  I'm waffling between these and just making a MAC palette with colors I like and would frequently us


  I would say go for MAC. Thats what I love and you have such amazing shades to choose from. You need not go all out at once, so go bit by bit and in no time you can have a customized MAc palette. IMO.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 22, 2014)

Anaphora said:


>


  I love Up the Amp on you! Its just as lovely as Glam.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The shades have all worked out so well so far! And we love Selfies


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 22, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> ETA: I'm just now noticing I have a creeper look on my face in this. Sorry guys! I snapped it quickly!


You look absolutely beautiful and I love the lipstick on you---perfect! I don't take selfies often either, so I know what you mean, but the camera loves you!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> @naomiH if you are planning to go to target. I think this is the DPCI ID: 052-11-1111


I am feeling like I should go to Target too now---haha! Hilarious! I haven't been to Target in Canada yet, perhaps tomorrow I will take a boo! Famous last words...hehe...

  Those brushes look great!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> this store seriously sucks,  I've had 3 associates pass and when I ask them for help they say it isn't their department, but they'll find them and send them my way.  I'm heading home now.  Target has lost my business for awhile.


  When my husband worked at Target, EVERY department was his department except for clothing. That's how it was separated. Some of the associates worked clothing and the others worked everything else.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 22, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> I am feeling like I should go to Target too now---haha! Hilarious! I haven't been to Target in Canada yet, perhaps tomorrow I will take a boo! Famous last words...hehe...
> 
> Those brushes look great!








 Yes take a boo


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 22, 2014)

mel33t said:


> @CarmenK Yes. I use MUG shadows all the time. They're super pigmented and creamy. They're not like OMG amazing!! But they're a good price and I think they're worth it. I like the neutrals but I do feel she's missing a few key shades that MAC has that she doesn't.


  Thanks girl! I do seem them compared a lot to Mac shadows and it seems like she has similar shades, but Im really loving how creme brulee and beaches and cream looks!


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 22, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> One of my best friend is a professional makeup artist and she absolutely loves them and uses them A LOT! Every time I see her (such as this past Sunday) she tries to sell me on them (the price, the quality etc.).  I would say you can't go wrong!


Good to know! Thanks girly!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 22, 2014)

Also, as far as the Target experience goes, when my husband worked there, the associates had to ask customers if they needed help. They weren't supposed to wait for the customers to ask. It sounds like the Target you went to is being VERY poorly managed.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 22, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> One of my best friend is a professional makeup artist and she absolutely loves them and uses them A LOT! Every time I see her (such as this past Sunday) she tries to sell me on them (the price, the quality etc.).  I would say you can't go wrong!


  I have been wanting to try them for a long time now. I've heard great things about them as well. There are a few shades that I've had my eye on. Peach Smoothie is one of them, but that's all I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 22, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> ETA: I'm just now noticing I have a creeper look on my face in this. Sorry guys! I snapped it quickly!


  UTA is gorgeous on you!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> this store seriously sucks, I've had 3 associates pass and when I ask them for help they say it isn't their department, but they'll find them and send them my way. I'm heading home now. Target has lost my business for awhile.


  Naomi this is really sad! I hate it when workers are lazy. The job isn't all that hard. Departments are not all that big. 
  I worked in retail and truthfully, I loved my job. I would go out of my way to help anyone. 
  I've had a few great experiences, but that is with a lot of bad aswell. Especially with these teenagers working there. 
  I am sorry they didn't attend to your simple questions, and I rarely shop at target, so they pretty much never get my business.


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> One of them bleed a lot. But it looks like it was mostly from the first wash. Hopefully it doesn't bleed anymore


  Oh no! Hopefully it doesnt bleed anymore


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 22, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Naomi have you tried going up front to Customer Service and seeing if they can help you? This is not cool and I cant believe no one was willing to help you.
> 
> Oh no! Hopefully it doesnt bleed anymore


  I have to agree with you, the actual Customer service desk can be helpful and usually don't take this kind of terrible workmanship lightly.
  I hope it doesn't bleed anymore either, because I really am loving them.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 22, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I have been wanting to try them for a long time now. I've heard great things about them as well. There are a few shades that I've had my eye on. *Peach Smoothie is one of them, but that's all I can think of off the top of my head.*


  Hi doll! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





How are you? I just watched your ombre lip video---love it! You always do such a great job!

  Wow! I just looked up peach smoothie----GORGEOUS! Will definitely see if my girlfriend has this one and try it!

  I have so many Mac shadows to begin with, that I haven't felt the need to branch into other brands but this looks worthwhile!


----------



## mel33t (Jul 22, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Hi doll!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Peach smoothie is the one I use the most along with Cocoa Bear.. it's a dupe for Brown Script. 
  ::cough::@NaomiH ::cough::


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> When my husband worked at Target, EVERY department was his department except for clothing. That's how it was separated. Some of the associates worked clothing and the others worked everything else.


I actually worked there back in high school. Lol. I know all the departments are separate and all that, but the fact that I was in that store for over half an hour and got absolutely no where after having the department person paged about 5 times by the girl at the front desk, was told by three different people face to face that they'd send them my way only to continue to stand there like an idiot has left a bad taste in my mouth.  I did finally ask for a manager before leaving just to complain about it which is something I very rarely do. He said he'd look it up for me but at that point I was so annoyed by the entire search that has lasted two days that I don't even want the brushes anymore and left the store with nothing but a bottled water.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> This is totally off-topic, but I also got Up The Amp in my order with Glam and it might be my new favorite work wearable color.  I'm in love!  Also, contrary so what it looks like on Specktra, I'm not a taker of selfies.  Sorry to photo bomb you all, I'm just so excited about all my new lippies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love UTA on you! Excellent grab! And please don't ever apologize for posting pics, I know I for one love when people post selfies of them wearing their new goodies.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Peach smoothie is the one I use the most along with Cocoa Bear.. it's a dupe for Brown Script.  ::cough::@NaomiH  ::cough::   oke:


Sorry girly, but I'm immune to shadow enabling.  Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I have to agree with you, the actual Customer service desk can be helpful and usually don't take this kind of terrible workmanship lightly. I hope it doesn't bleed anymore either, because I really am loving them.


Not so helpful at the store in Kyle today, not so helpful at all. But the girl got to practice her intercom technique, so that's something positive.  Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Naomi have you tried going up front to Customer Service and seeing if they can help you? This is not cool and I cant believe no one was willing to help you.  Oh no! Hopefully it doesnt bleed anymore


I did and I think the girl there was new or something  and said all she could do was page the cosmetics associate for me.  hboy:


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 22, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Peach smoothie is the one I use the most along with Cocoa Bear.. it's a dupe for Brown Script.
> ::cough::@NaomiH ::cough::
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I actually worked there back in high school. Lol. I know all the departments are separate and all that, but the fact that I was in that store for over half an hour and got absolutely no where after having the department person paged about 5 times by the girl at the front desk, was told by three different people face to face that they'd send them my way only to continue to stand there like an idiot has left a bad taste in my mouth.  I did finally ask for a manager before leaving just to complain about it which is something I very rarely do. He said he'd look it up for me but at that point I was so annoyed by the entire search that has lasted two days that I don't even want the brushes anymore and left the store with nothing but a bottled water.


  Aww, that is so sad! The one my husband worked at was different. The clothing had its own sales people and that department was called "soft lines" and everything else was called "hard lines" and the rest of the sales people were in charge of everything in that area. It wasn't broken down into further departments as far as who was in charge of what. My hubby worked his butt off while he was there. I worked at Target, also, but that was years ago and I worked back in the pharmacy.


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 22, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Peach smoothie is the one I use the most along with Cocoa Bear.. it's a dupe for Brown Script.
> ::cough::@NaomiH ::cough::


Peach smoothie is gorgeous!! Is there a Mac shadow similar to it? I was thinking Bamboo but it seems like PS has a lot more orange to it


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I actually worked there back in high school. Lol. I know all the departments are separate and all that, but the fact that I was in that store for over half an hour and got absolutely no where after having the department person paged about 5 times by the girl at the front desk, was told by three different people face to face that they'd send them my way only to continue to stand there like an idiot has left a bad taste in my mouth. I did finally ask for a manager before leaving just to complain about it which is something I very rarely do. He said he'd look it up for me but at that point I was so annoyed by the entire search that has lasted two days that I don't even want the brushes anymore and left the store with nothing but a bottled water.


Im so sorry for your bad experience  I wouldnt shop there anymore after that


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 22, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Hi doll! :wiggle: How are you? I just watched your ombre lip video---love it! You always do such a great job!  Wow! I just looked up peach smoothie----GORGEOUS! Will definitely see if my girlfriend has this one and try it!  I have so many Mac shadows to begin with, that I haven't felt the need to branch into other brands but this looks worthwhile!


  Hey! I'm doing pretty well. I've just been busy so I haven't been able to get on here as much. I'm so glad you liked the video! Peach Smoothie looks so pretty...I wish that MAC had something similar but all of their similar shades are discontinued. :/


----------



## mel33t (Jul 22, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Peach smoothie is gorgeous!! Is there a Mac shadow similar to it? I was thinking Bamboo but it seems like PS has a lot more orange to it


  I'm not sure.. 
  I know that on the Makeup Geek website they did a whole entire post to shadow dupes. They're extremely comparable to MAC, I can't tell a difference and I have to keep them in separate palettes, but that's because I'm OCD...


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 22, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Hey! I'm doing pretty well. I've just been busy so I haven't been able to get on here as much. I'm so glad you liked the video! Peach Smoothie looks so pretty...I wish that MAC had something similar but all of their similar shades are discontinued. :/


Oh yea your right I think the shade similar to Peach smoothie was Mac Samoa silk, cant believe thats discontinued!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Aww, that is so sad! The one my husband worked at was different. The clothing had its own sales people and that department was called "soft lines" and everything else was called "hard lines" and the rest of the sales people were in charge of everything in that area. It wasn't broken down into further departments. I worked at Target, also, but that was years ago and I worked back in the pharmacy.


That's how it was when I worked there as well, I don't know what the disconnect at that store is but holy moly! I felt like I was at Walmart over in the electronics department  waiting on the one person in the store with the key to the video games cabinet. Except they usually arrive sooner or later. Lol  I might try another store that is not too far from where I live but is a total pain to get in and out of tomorrow if my brush a desire comes back.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 22, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Peach smoothie is gorgeous!! Is there a Mac shadow similar to it? I was thinking Bamboo but it seems like PS has a lot more orange to it


  I dont know but from swatches Samoa Silk looks close!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 22, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Peach smoothie is gorgeous!! Is there a Mac shadow similar to it? I was thinking Bamboo but it seems like PS has a lot more orange to it


  Nope, unfortunately not. At least, not a shade that is still available. It is definitely much more orange than bamboo.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I dont know but from swatches Samoa Silk looks close!


  Yep. That is the closest one but it is no longer available


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 22, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Yep. That is the closest one but it is no longer available


  Oh, I didnt Know that. I have one that I got long back and there is plenty left so i havent looked in a while!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 22, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Oh yea your right I think the shade similar to Peach smoothie was Mac Samoa silk, cant believe thats discontinued!


  I don't know why they discontinued it. It's such a pretty shade and they have nothing else like it.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh, I didnt Know that. I have one that I got long back and there is plenty left so i havent looked in a while!


  Lucky! Hold onto it. They are going for crazy prices on ebay. I've looked


----------



## Melrose (Jul 22, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Peach smoothie is gorgeous!! Is there a Mac shadow similar to it? I was thinking Bamboo but it seems like PS has a lot more orange to it


 Hey there, just thought I'd put in my two cents here. I bought both peach smoothie and creme brûlée about 2 weeks ago and both are excellent quality, very comparable to mac IMO. Peach smoothie is a dupe for macs somoa silk which is now discontinued. It's very peach in color, true to its name and unlike anything I own. Nothing like bamboo, which I also own. Creme brûlée is a dupe for another discontinued mac shadow, the name escapes me now, it's slightly darker than peach smoothie but still very different enough to justify owning both. I am very happy with them and plan on purchasing more once my skin clears up and can wear them. Hope that helps


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 22, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Hey there, just thought I'd put in my two cents here. I bought both peach smoothie and creme brûlée about 2 weeks ago and both are excellent quality, very comparable to mac IMO. Peach smoothie is a dupe for macs somoa silk which is now discontinued. It's very peach in color, true to its name and unlike anything I own. Nothing like bamboo, which I also own. Creme brûlée is a dupe for another discontinued mac shadow, the name escapes me now, it's slightly darker than peach smoothie but still very different enough to justify owning both. I am very happy with them and plan on purchasing more once my skin clears up and can wear them. Hope that helps


  I think the one you are thinking of is tete-a-tint.  I have lusted over that one for a long time, too!


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 22, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Hey there, just thought I'd put in my two cents here. I bought both peach smoothie and creme brûlée about 2 weeks ago and both are excellent quality, very comparable to mac IMO. Peach smoothie is a dupe for macs somoa silk which is now discontinued. It's very peach in color, true to its name and unlike anything I own. Nothing like bamboo, which I also own. Creme brûlée is a dupe for another discontinued mac shadow, the name escapes me now, it's slightly darker than peach smoothie but still very different enough to justify owning both. I am very happy with them and plan on purchasing more once my skin clears up and can wear them. Hope that helps


Thanks so much melrose this really helps! I think ill be picking up both


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 22, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I think the one you are thinking of is tete-a-tint. I have lusted over that one for a long time, too!


omg me too!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 22, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> omg me too!!


  I've said it on here a thousand times... MAC was out of their mind when they discontinued all those gorgeous matte2's.


----------



## Melrose (Jul 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That's how it was when I worked there as well, I don't know what the disconnect at that store is but holy moly! I felt like I was at Walmart over in the electronics department  waiting on the one person in the store with the key to the video games cabinet. Except they usually arrive sooner or later. Lol  I might try another store that is not too far from where I live but is a total pain to get in and out of tomorrow if my brush a desire comes back.


 Sorry about your crappy target experience Naomi. It seems like target stores everywhere kinda suck ass. I despise walmart and try to avoid it all cost but target is going down the same damn path! I was there a couple nights ago and they only had 2 lanes open with about 20 people waiting in each lane. When the lady from CS offered to ring me up I jumped at the chance and also bitched a bit. I asked what's the point of having over 20 lanes if they always only have 2 or 3 open. She said management doesn't want to hire more employees to work registers and that she actually works on the floor putting away. She said she's constantly being called to leave her area, go to a register and then go back to her job on the floor. She said its so bad that sometimes she's supposed to get off work at 5 but doesn't leave until 2 am because she doesn't have time to get her job done. That sucks! It's probably why the employees don't seem to give a shit. She even said, "People come in looking for an item and the store is such a mess, I don't know where it is and I don't have the time to look for it."


----------



## Melrose (Jul 22, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I think the one you are thinking of is tete-a-tint.  I have lusted over that one for a long time, too!


 Yup, that was the one Mandy! Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Not so helpful at the store in Kyle today, not so helpful at all. But the girl got to practice her intercom technique, so that's something positive.  Lol


Lol that is something I guess


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Sorry girly, but I'm immune to shadow enabling.  Lol


Yes yes you are  :lol:


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 22, 2014)

Who else is ready for some more smiling Dolly pics?


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 22, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Who else is ready for some more smiling Dolly pics?


  Always! Smiling Dolly Pics in KVD Homegirl!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Always! Smiling Dolly Pics in KVD Homegirl! :clapping:


:lol: in homegirl maybe


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 22, 2014)

jenise said:


> http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?skuId=2276811&productId=xlsImpprod10921068&oos=yes&_requestid=430476# just saw that ulta carries Becca now and they have a champagne gold highlight that sephora doesn't have! but unfortunately its unavailable  the other ones are in stock though, even rose gold if anyone missed out on sephora!


  Rose Gold is now back in stock at Sephora!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Rose Gold is now back in stock at Sephora!


Don't say that lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Don't say that lol








This turned out to be #MAXBUYJULY for me!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Don't say that lol


  and back to OOS again


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :crybaby: This turned out to be #MAXBUYJULY for me! :sigh:


:lol: it sure has


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> it sure has








I dont even know why I went on to check that now. It was just there for me to order and then a moment later back OOS again.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :amused: I dont even know why I went on to check that now. It was just there for me to order and then a moment later back OOS again.ooh:


Sephora is teasing you and I lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sephora is teasing you and I lol


  I did place the order
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.I didnt have any plans to get that unless I browsed over there and saw that it was in stock. A few minutes later would have been penny saved.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But well, I was waiting for FnF to get it and its always OOS, so probably for the best!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I did place the order .I didnt have any plans to get that unless I browsed over there and saw that it was in stock. A few minutes later would have been penny saved.:haha:  But well, I was waiting for FnF to get it and its always OOS, so probably for the best!


:lmao: quick hands you got there


----------



## jenise (Jul 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Rose Gold is now back in stock at Sephora!


  hope you got it since its beautiful! I have the pressed I want the liquid version lol


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 23, 2014)

jenise said:


> hope you got it since its beautiful! I have the pressed I want the liquid version lol


  Jenise,  I just got an email from stories saying that liquid form had been discontinued!


----------



## jenise (Jul 23, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Jenise, I just got an email from stories saying that liquid form had been discontinued!


  I was thinking something like that happened since it disappeared from ulta too!


----------



## mel33t (Jul 23, 2014)

The liquid skin perfector??!!   That's too bad. I love mine in Moonstone. It's way way better then Benefit's high beam. (Although I'm not really a fan of Benefits products).


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 23, 2014)

mel33t said:


> The liquid skin perfector??!!   That's too bad. I love mine in Moonstone. It's way way better then Benefit's high beam. (Although I'm not really a fan o f Benefits products).


   Just the rose gold one Mel


----------



## mel33t (Jul 23, 2014)

Oh okay, still that's a bummer.   Sorry guys for some reason on my phone it won't let me quote. hboy:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Sorry about your crappy target experience Naomi. It seems like target stores everywhere kinda suck ass. I despise walmart and try to avoid it all cost but target is going down the same damn path! I was there a couple nights ago and they only had 2 lanes open with about 20 people waiting in each lane. When the lady from CS offered to ring me up I jumped at the chance and also bitched a bit. I asked what's the point of having over 20 lanes if they always only have 2 or 3 open. She said management doesn't want to hire more employees to work registers and that she actually works on the floor putting away. She said she's constantly being called to leave her area, go to a register and then go back to her job on the floor. She said its so bad that sometimes she's supposed to get off work at 5 but doesn't leave until 2 am because she doesn't have time to get her job done. That sucks! It's probably why the employees don't seem to give a shit. She even said, "People come in looking for an item and the store is such a mess, I don't know where it is and I don't have the time to look for it."


  Ugh. Yes! The stores are like that here too, 2 lanes and a million people per lane. I don't like Wal-Mart either, but it's becoming more bearable than Target because I can actually go in, find what what I need and check out with hardly any waiting nowadays. I've taken to only going into Target nowadays when they have something I want that I can't get elsewhere because it's become such a hassle to shop there unless you're in a smaller town it seems.


----------



## Melrose (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Ugh. Yes! The stores are like that here too, 2 lanes and a million people per lane. I don't like Wal-Mart either, but it's becoming more bearable than Target because I can actually go in, find what what I need and check out with hardly any waiting nowadays. I've taken to only going into Target nowadays when they have something I want that I can't get elsewhere because it's become such a hassle to shop there unless you're in a smaller town it seems.


----------



## Melrose (Jul 23, 2014)

So have you given up your search for the brushes? I'm sending my hubby everyday to see if they have put them out yet. He keeps coming home saying "Friday". I think they have them and they are just being lazy and don't want to have to look for them. Guess I'll keep stalking until Friday but I'm getting tired of targets BS.


----------



## Melrose (Jul 23, 2014)

Oops, sorry for my messed up double posts!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

Melrose said:


> So have you given up your search for the brushes? I'm sending my hubby everyday to see if they have put them out yet. He keeps coming home saying "Friday". I think they have them and they are just being lazy and don't want to have to look for them. Guess I'll keep stalking until Friday but I'm getting tired of targets BS.


  I think that's what's going on as well. What is up with these TX Targets? I was all excited about these brushes and now I'm feeling very meh towards them.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 23, 2014)

So, I played around on MAC and I think I need this.  Obviously I can't buy it all at once and would probably end up making some changes, but I love love love this.


----------



## mel33t (Jul 23, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> So, I played around on MAC and I think I need this.  Obviously I can't buy it all at once and would probably end up making some changes, but I love love love this.


  Those are some good picks! Wedge is awesome and Satin Taupe is a must have for me.


----------



## Melrose (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think that's what's going on as well. What is up with these TX Targets? I was all excited about these brushes and now I'm feeling very meh towards them.


 I know, and now I get the feeling other people have been asking for them at my target as well and I'm gonna have to fight the crowd on Friday. The website said my nearest target had limited stock and even though purple is my favorite color, I'm not sure it's worth the hassle. I feel like this is missoni madness all over again. I was there for that launch and it was insane!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> So, I played around on MAC and I think I need this.  Obviously I can't buy it all at once and would probably end up making some changes, but I love love love this.


  That'd be a nice looking palette!


----------



## Melrose (Jul 23, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> So, I played around on MAC and I think I need this.  Obviously I can't buy it all at once and would probably end up making some changes, but I love love love this.


 Those are some good picks girl! I own most of those already :haha: you won't be disappointed!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I know, and now I get the feeling other people have been asking for them at my target as well and I'm gonna have to fight the crowd on Friday. The website said my nearest target had limited stock and even though purple is my favorite color, I'm not sure it's worth the hassle. I feel like this is missoni madness all over again. I was there for that launch and it was insane!


  If I can't get these, I'll probably just shell out for the purple handled Sigma brushes I've been eyeing for like a year.


----------



## Melrose (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> If I can't get these, I'll probably just shell out for the purple handled Sigma brushes I've been eyeing for like a year.


 What's your experience with sigma brushes? I've never tried any but all the makeup gurus on youtube rave about them. I only own mac brushes and a few SK brushes.


----------



## mel33t (Jul 23, 2014)

Melrose said:


> What's your experience with sigma brushes? I've never tried any but all the makeup gurus on youtube rave about them. I only own mac brushes and a few SK brushes.


  I have a set plus a few other Sigma brushes. Some are really good. Like the foundation brushes. The eye brushes are okay, they're not comparable to MAC IMO but they're cheaper. I think Real Techniques makes much better face brushes and as far as eye brushes go I like Sephora and MAC. They're not life changing.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

Melrose said:


> What's your experience with sigma brushes? I've never tried any but all the makeup gurus on youtube rave about them. I only own mac brushes and a few SK brushes.


  I've never tried them either, but they're purple (lol) and supposedly comparable to MAC brushes so it seems like a decent enough deal for a nice set.
  I wish I could get a nice set of MAC brushes all in one go, but since you have to buy them individually at like 30 bucks a pop it's a slow going process for me. lol
  I'm also contemplating a set from Bdellium. My big need right now though is to replace my blush brushes, they're pretty ancient.


----------



## mel33t (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've never tried them either, but they're purple (lol) and supposedly comparable to MAC brushes so it seems like a decent enough deal for a nice set. I wish I could get a nice set of MAC brushes all in one go, but since you have to buy them individually at like 30 bucks a pop it's a slow going process for me. lol I'm also contemplating a set from Bdellium. My big need right now though is to replace my blush brushes, they're pretty ancient.


  Try Real Techniques! They're so much more affordable and in pretty colors. I'm not a fan of their eye brushes but their face brushes are on the money. I use their domed blush brush for powder, bronzer, and blush, its that versatile. The white duo fibre ones are awesome too.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Try Real Techniques! They're so much more affordable and in pretty colors. I'm not a fan of their eye brushes but their face brushes are on the money. I use their domed blush brush for powder, bronzer, and blush, its that versatile. The white duo fibre ones are awesome too.


  I might give those a go, thanks!


----------



## Melrose (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've never tried them either, but they're purple (lol) and supposedly comparable to MAC brushes so it seems like a decent enough deal for a nice set. I wish I could get a nice set of MAC brushes all in one go, but since you have to buy them individually at like 30 bucks a pop it's a slow going process for me. lol I'm also contemplating a set from Bdellium. My big need right now though is to replace my blush brushes, they're pretty ancient.


 Yeah, I had to build up my mac brush collection slowly over time. I have plenty now and probably don't really need much more. I just bought the 138 in Georgia and it was pretty expensive. The SK brushes are not a must have for me but I still wanted it for the color, value and of course because it's a LE anniversary set.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Yeah, I had to build up my mac brush collection slowly over time. I have plenty now and probably don't really need much more. I just bought the 138 in Georgia and it was pretty expensive. The SK brushes are not a must have for me but I still wanted it for the color, value and of course because it's a LE anniversary set.


  They aren't a must have for me either, but they're purple and a good deal. lol
  I only have 4 MAC brushes right now and hope to eventually get a whole set.


----------



## Melrose (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> They aren't a must have for me either, but they're purple and a good deal. lol I only have 4 MAC brushes right now and hope to eventually get a whole set.


 I understand, you definitely need more brushes then, lol. Hey, did you ever get anything from the UD pulp fiction collection after all?


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 23, 2014)

Goooodddd Morninnnngggggg


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 23, 2014)

I feel like I haven't fully grasped what brushes I need yet.  

  I have the MAC 187, 130, 217, 239, 286, and 109.

  I use the 130 for applying my concealer (which I use all over my cheeks, under eyes, nose, and chin), and also to blend in my highlight to look natural.
  I use the 109 for contour and also to apply my blush.
  The 286 I was sold for concealer, but it gets cakey so fast so honestly, I just don't use it.  I'm open to suggestions on this one.
  The 239 I use to lay down eyeshadow, and the 217 to blend and sometimes put shadow in my crease.
  The 187 I only use for applying a super light dusting of my MUFE HD powder because powder brushes always put it on too heavy.  The 187 is great at this.

  I also own some crappy elf Studio brushes.  I really don't like them at all, but I use the lip brush and the angled brush for my brows now.  I plan to replace them soon because I find they just don't pick up or lay down enough product.  They're a pain in my butt.

  What am I missing?


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Goooodddd Morninnnngggggg


  Good morning!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Goooodddd Morninnnngggggg :flower:


 Good morning


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I understand, you definitely need more brushes then, lol. Hey, did you ever get anything from the UD pulp fiction collection after all?


  Not yet, I only want 2 things and it wasn't going to ass up to 50 bucks and I don't want to pay UD's like 9 dollar shipping so I'm hoping it goes up on Ulta soon so I can at least get cashback through ebates while it's at 8%. lol


----------



## Melrose (Jul 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Goooodddd Morninnnngggggg :flower:


 Good morning girly!


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Not yet, I only want 2 things and it wasn't going to ass up to 50 bucks and I don't want to pay UD's like 9 dollar shipping so I'm hoping it goes up on Ulta soon so I can at least get cashback through ebates while it's at 8%. lol


  I'm on the same page as you.  I only want the lipstick (because packaging) and don't want to pay ridiculous shipping or have to spend $50.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 23, 2014)

jenise said:


> hope you got it since its beautiful! I have the pressed I want the liquid version lol


  Thanks Jenise, I was able to snag one.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yeah I really hope they bring back the liquid version someday, maybe for the holidays. I have that in moonstone and Love using it mixed with foundation. Also I noticed that Ulta does not list that Champagne one anymore?


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Goooodddd Morninnnngggggg


  Morning Vineetha!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Not yet, I only want 2 things and it* wasn't going to ass up to 50 bucks* and I don't want to pay UD's like 9 dollar shipping so I'm hoping it goes up on Ulta soon so I can at least get cashback through ebates while it's at 8%. lol


  Ass up? LMAO!!!! What is on my mind this morning?


----------



## Melrose (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Not yet, I only want 2 things and it wasn't going to ass up to 50 bucks and I don't want to pay UD's like 9 dollar shipping so I'm hoping it goes up on Ulta soon so I can at least get cashback through ebates while it's at 8%. lol


 My sephora inside JCP just barely put the collection out this week and nothing really stood out to me. It's pretty but looks too much like stuff I already have


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm on the same page as you.  I only want the lipstick (because packaging) and don't want to pay ridiculous shipping or have to spend $50.


  I really hate those high shipping prices, you know darn well it isn't costing 10 bucks to ship one lipstick. I can ship stuff to the UK for about 13 dollars and that's international!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> quick hands you got there


  Trained by MAC, what is Sephora for us


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I feel like I haven't fully grasped what brushes I need yet.
> 
> I have the MAC 187, 130, 217, 239, 286, and 109.
> 
> ...


  The 130 is one of the few brushes I have and I LOVE that thing for my foundation!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Not yet, I only want 2 things and it wasn't going to ass up to 50 bucks and I don't want to pay UD's like 9 dollar shipping so I'm hoping it goes up on Ulta soon so I can at least get cashback through ebates while it's at 8%. lol


  UD has some ridiculous shipping rates. Sephora has it out now? Have to signed in for Flash?


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> UD has some ridiculous shipping rates. Sephora has it out now? Have to signed in for Flash?


  I haven't checked Sephora!


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I really hate those high shipping prices, you know darn well it isn't costing 10 bucks to ship one lipstick. I can ship stuff to the UK for about 13 dollars and that's international!


  I know.  Seriously, why can't they just pop it in a padded mailer and charge me $3?  I'd be fine with that!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I haven't checked Sephora!


  They launched it 2 days back, since I signed up for the flash program, its free shipping but I am giving UD collex a pass though!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

Melrose said:


> My sephora inside JCP just barely put the collection out this week and nothing really stood out to me. It's pretty but looks too much like stuff I already have


  I just want the lipstick and maybe the pencil because they're red and I'm a red lippy heaux nowadays and I've been wanting to try the new UD lipstick formula.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I know! It's so great for seemingly everything.  Definitely my favorite brush. One brush I think I may buy once I get my foundation is the Wayne Goss foundation brush.  It looks like I'd like it because it's so small.  I don't use foundation right now, just concealer, but I'm eyeing NARS Sheer Glow for this fall.
> 
> I know.  Seriously, why can't they just pop it in a padded mailer and charge me $3?  I'd be fine with that!


  I have another 130 in my cart to get a 2nd one because it's so great. I also have the 159 that is magical for highlighting, it's listed as a blush brush, but I don't really care for it with blushes. I'd totally be done with a lippy slapped in a  bubble mailer, I don't even care as long as I get it in one piece. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> They launched it 2 days back, since I signed up for the flash program, its free shipping but I am giving UD collex a pass though!


  I think I'm gonna sign up for that!


  *EDIT* It said sign up is closed to the public


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 23, 2014)

Melrose said:


> My sephora inside JCP just barely put the collection out this week and nothing really stood out to me. It's pretty but looks too much like stuff I already have


  Yeah they culd have doen something bigger with the theme. The Palette looks like NAked Basics in a diff form!


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 23, 2014)

I didn't get an invite for Flash. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Is it just for VIB Rouge?


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think I'm gonna sign up for that!


  It makes sense since I always order from Sephora Online and now its easy to order 1 or 2 at a time without having to bring it out to 50. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  With yest order, VIB got extended to another year


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 23, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I didn't get an invite for Flash.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  No I am only VIB and I got an email invite. if you didnt get an email, you can maybe sign up for an invite.


----------



## Melrose (Jul 23, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I feel like I haven't fully grasped what brushes I need yet.    I have the MAC 187, 130, 217, 239, 286, and 109.  I use the 130 for applying my concealer (which I use all over my cheeks, under eyes, nose, and chin), and also to blend in my highlight to look natural. I use the 109 for contour and also to apply my blush. The 286 I was sold for concealer, but it gets cakey so fast so honestly, I just don't use it.  I'm open to suggestions on this one. The 239 I use to lay down eyeshadow, and the 217 to blend and sometimes put shadow in my crease. The 187 I only use for applying a super light dusting of my MUFE HD powder because powder brushes always put it on too heavy.  The 187 is great at this.  I also own some crappy elf Studio brushes.  I really don't like them at all, but I use the lip brush and the angled brush for my brows now.  I plan to replace them soon because I find they just don't pick up or lay down enough product.  They're a pain in my butt.  What am I missing?


 Try the 217 for concealer. I always had a problem with concealer brushes until a mac MUA used this one on me. Prior to that I only used the 217 for eyeshadow but it really gives a nice finish when I use it with the prolong wear concealer. Honestly though, once I got my beauty blender that's all I used for foundation and concealer and I never again had a problem with creasing or it getting cakey under my eyes. Nothing like the beauty blender IMO.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 23, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Try the 217 for concealer. I always had a problem with concealer brushes until a mac MUA used this one on me. Prior to that I only used the 217 for eyeshadow but it really gives a nice finish when I use it with the prolong wear concealer. Honestly though, once I got my beauty blender that's all I used for foundation and concealer and I never again had a problem with creasing or it getting cakey under my eyes. Nothing like the beauty blender IMO.


  I was actually just about to ask if the beauty blender is worth the money.  I know people swear by it, but I've never tried one.  I just apply foundation with either my fingers or a brush, never a sponge.  You think it's worth the investment?


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

I really should of gotten that 127 brush that came out with AA.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I really should of gotten that 127 brush that came out with AA.


http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...1_-_-_mkwid_JQEPukDR|dc_9394430911|-|JQEPukDR

  Macy's still has it!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/mac-alluring-aquatic-127-split-fibre-face-brush?ID=1479116&pla_country=US&CAWELAID=120156340000350700&CAGPSPN=pla&cm_mmc=Google_Beauty_PLA-_-Beauty%3A+PLA+Campaign_MAC-_-9394430911_-_-_mkwid_JQEPukDR|dc_9394430911%7C-%7CJQEPukDR
> 
> Macy's still has it!


  I was just adding it to my cart. lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 23, 2014)

Honestly, I have been a big fan of MAC's brushes for years and I have a few. But I dont get MAC anymore bec I find brands like Hakuhodo offers much higher quaity at the SAME price range. It isnt insanely expensive and is very much comparable to MAC pricing, some even a few $ cheaper. But the quality of those brushes are just Amazing. As with MAC, I find the recent quality is not what it has been. A lot of their brushes are still handmade & outsourced to China, But Niche brands like Hakuhodo excels in the quality IMO.
  Theonly problem is they charge an insane shipping, so its best to assimilate & place a bigger order than getting brushes individually.

  As for MAC my fav eye brushes:
  MAC 217, MAc 219, MAC 239, MAC 242, MAC 208 are my favs from the brand.


----------



## Melrose (Jul 23, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I was actually just about to ask if the beauty blender is worth the money.  I know people swear by it, but I've never tried one.  I just apply foundation with either my fingers or a brush, never a sponge.  You think it's worth the investment?


 Definitely worth it! I own 2. Prior to buying it I used the mac 190 or 188 to apply foundation but was never truly satisfied with the end result. The beauty blender just gives a much more natural seamless finish. Doesn't matter what type of foundation you use either. I used it with my KVD lock it and that stuff is so thick, it definitely has cake face potential but the BB always applied it beautifully. I never even use my foundation brushes anymore. I've actually put them away. You should check out the BB, I think you'd like it.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Honestly, I have been a big fan of MAC's brushes for years and I have a few. But I dont get MAC anymore bec I find brands like Hakuhodo offers much higher quaity at the SAME price range. It isnt insanely expensive and is very much comparable to MAC pricing, some even a few $ cheaper. But the quality of those brushes are just Amazing. As with MAC, I find the recent quality is not what it has been. A lot of their brushes are still handmade & outsourced to China, But Niche brands like Hakuhodo excels in the quality IMO.
> Theonly problem is they charge an insane shipping, so its best to assimilate & place a bigger order than getting brushes individually.
> 
> As for MAC my fav eye brushes:
> MAC 217, MAc 219, MAC 239, MAC 242, MAC 208 are my favs from the brand.


  I thought Hakuhodo made the MAC brushes, I could be way wrong on that though. I've wanted to try the Hakuhodo brushes actually but didn't know where to begin.


----------



## jenise (Jul 23, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I was actually just about to ask if the beauty blender is worth the money.  I know people swear by it, but I've never tried one.  I just apply foundation with either my fingers or a brush, never a sponge.  You think it's worth the investment?


  yes! they're amazing. I still use brushes here and there for foundation/concealer but every time I go back to the beauty blender I'm like why did I ever stop using this!! It gives such a flawless finish to the face. I love it with Nars sheer glow and my prolongwear concealer. I also like it to apply liquid highlights and even loose powders! The black "pro" one is my favorite. I can't wait for the mini ones I just ordered from sephora the other day to come in!


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 23, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Definitely worth it! I own 2. Prior to buying it I used the mac 190 or 188 to apply foundation but was never truly satisfied with the end result. The beauty blender just gives a much more natural seamless finish. Doesn't matter what type of foundation you use either. I used it with my KVD lock it and that stuff is so thick, it definitely has cake face potential but the BB always applied it beautifully. I never even use my foundation brushes anymore. I've actually put them away. You should check out the BB, I think you'd like it.


  Okay, I'm sold.  I'll buy one as soon as my bank account isn't weeping.  Do you need the special cleanser with it or can I use brush cleanser?


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 23, 2014)

jenise said:


> yes! they're amazing. I still use brushes here and there for foundation/concealer but every time I go back to the beauty blender I'm like why did I ever stop using this!! It gives such a flawless finish to the face. I love it with Nars sheer glow and my prolongwear concealer. I also like it to apply liquid highlights and even loose powders! The black "pro" one is my favorite. I can't wait for the mini ones I just ordered from sephora the other day to come in!


  I'm now even more sold.  I'm definitely grabbing one of these.  Is there a real difference between the colors?


----------



## jenise (Jul 23, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm now even more sold.  I'm definitely grabbing one of these.  Is there a real difference between the colors?


  I feel as if the black one is a touch softer! and then the white one is the pure one that was made for sensitive skin.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I thought Hakuhodo made the MAC brushes, I could be way wrong on that though. I've wanted to try the Hakuhodo brushes actually but didn't know where to begin.


  I dont know, but they do that for a of brands so that very well could be the case. All my recent brushes from MAC are made in China, but I preferred the older french versios. But one thing I could tell is Hakuhodo feels eons better and it could just be me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Here goes my recos for a start

  Eye Brushes: J142 (Best crease brush ever), J5523 (similar to MAc 217 but better cut IMO), G5513 (smallest detail brush)
  Face: G5556 (foundation, but totally depends on the type of brush you like, if it isnt the style, better to skip & one of the more expensive ones) ,J5521 (Perfect contour/highlight brush, just the right size)  J5543 (Blush brush)

  And if it is only one brush you ever get from the brand, it SHOULD be the Yachiyo 
(I hate the NARS version)


----------



## Melrose (Jul 23, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Okay, I'm sold.  I'll buy one as soon as my bank account isn't weeping.  Do you need the special cleanser with it or can I use brush cleanser?


I have the BB liquid cleanser because it came with the 2 pack I purchased but honestly you can wash it with a gentle face wash as well. I often use the neutrogena gentle cleanser ( one in the white pump bottle) and it works just as well.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 23, 2014)

jenise said:


> yes! they're amazing. I still use brushes here and there for foundation/concealer but every time I go back to the beauty blender I'm like why did I ever stop using this!! It gives such a flawless finish to the face. I love it with Nars sheer glow and my prolongwear concealer. I also like it to apply liquid highlights and even loose powders! The black "pro" one is my favorite. I can't wait for the mini ones I just ordered from sephora the other day to come in!


  I really hope they open it for VIB's soon. I adore BB's, havent tried the black one yet but the pink ones. But those mini ones looks just


----------



## jenise (Jul 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I really hope they open it for VIB's soon. I adore BB's, havent tried the black one yet but the pink ones. But those mini ones looks just


  I'm so excited for them! lol they're so cute. I'm sure they'll open it for everyone very soon!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I dont know, but they do that for a of brands so that very well could be the case. All my recent brushes from MAC are made in China, but I preferred the older french versios. But one thing I could tell is Hakuhodo feels eons better and it could just be me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'll check those out, thanks!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 23, 2014)

:yahoo:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 23, 2014)

Periodinan said:


>


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 23, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> :yahoo:


 Woohoo! Have you tried it on yet?


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 23, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Woohoo! Have you tried it on yet?


 No, not yet but i will definitely try it on today


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 23, 2014)

http://www.temptalia.com/christian-louboutin-classic-red-rouge-louboutin-nail-colour-pre-order






 The only product i will never spent that much would be NP's even for the packaging.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Goooodddd Morninnnngggggg :flower:





Vineetha said:


> Trained by MAC, what is Sephora for us :lmao:


Really late to the game but good morning! And so true lol


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/christian-louboutin-classic-red-rouge-louboutin-nail-colour-pre-order
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Honestly, I don't care whose name is on it.  That is the most ridiculous thing ever.


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 23, 2014)

Wow, i love Glam  Super creamy and just the perfect red - the right mixture between pink and red. Not as intense and in-your-face like Ruby Woo, a great everyday red. Thank you [@]NaomiH[/@] for making me buy it!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/christian-louboutin-classic-red-rouge-louboutin-nail-colour-pre-order  :blink:  The only product i will never spent that much would be NP's even for the packaging.


I want it for packaging. But holy crap 50 is a hard price to swallow


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> And so true lol









Good Morning


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/christian-louboutin-classic-red-rouge-louboutin-nail-colour-pre-order
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Not even going to contemplate it, that's effing ridiculous for a polish. The packaging is to die for though.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Thank you @NaomiH for making me buy it!


  Yay! I'm so glad you love it!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I want it for packaging. But holy crap 50 is a hard price to swallow








 $50 fo NP's no way! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not even CL's.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :meh:  $50 fo NP's no way! :haha:  Not even CL's.ooh:


Way to much for a polish agreed. It is hella crazy! I can't even ooh:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Not even going to contemplate it, that's effing ridiculous for a polish. The packaging is to die for though.








 cant imagine the pricing for the rest!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Honestly, I don't care whose name is on it.  That is the most ridiculous thing ever.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> cant imagine the pricing for the rest!


  I was excited about it too. Oh well.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 23, 2014)

"Two coats give the effect of 20 layers of traditional lacquer, with a brilliant shine." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would hate to have 20 layers of NP's on me though


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> "Two coats give the effect of 20 layers of traditional lacquer, with a brilliant shine."  I would hate to have 20 layers of NP's on me though :haha:


Me too lol


----------



## mel33t (Jul 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> "Two coats give the effect of 20 layers of traditional lacquer, with a brilliant shine."  I would hate to have 20 layers of NP's on me though :haha:


  Twenty layers? Lol I wonder who had to test this? That would've sucked.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Me too lol


  What a selling point! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  and btw rose gold is back in stock


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> What a selling point! :haha:   and btw rose gold is back in stock


:lol: sssshhhh


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> "Two coats give the effect of 20 layers of traditional lacquer, with a brilliant shine."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  20 layers? Who puts on 20 layers of polish?


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> What a selling point!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Totally makes it worth the $50 now. lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Totally makes it worth the $50 now. lol


  Sure does


----------



## Melrose (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> 20 layers? Who puts on 20 layers of polish? :lol:


 That's insane! Who would really buy this?


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> sssshhhh


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

Melrose said:


> That's insane! Who would really buy this?


  I have no idea, I have a hard enough time buying polish at 10 bucks a bottle. lol


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I have no idea, I have a hard enough time buying polish at 10 bucks a bottle. lol


 I buy China Glaze for $3 and Essie if I'm feeling fancy. I'm cheap with polish.


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 23, 2014)

Melrose said:


> What's your experience with sigma brushes? I've never tried any but all the makeup gurus on youtube rave about them. I only own mac brushes and a few SK brushes.


I love Sigma brushes, The quality and prices are unbeatable. They have some unique brushes and I love the synthetic one they carry


----------



## Melrose (Jul 23, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I buy China Glaze for $3 and Essie if I'm feeling fancy. I'm cheap with polish.


 I used to buy chanel, deborah lippmann, opi, essie, etc. but after collecting over 200, I'm kinda done unless I find something very unique which is pretty rare. Nowadays most polishes are just too dupable to justify a high price tag.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I buy China Glaze for $3 and Essie if I'm feeling fancy. I'm cheap with polish.


  So am I because I'm not a regular nail painter. My big splurge polishes are the Zoya Pixie Dusts and that's about as high as I'll go for a polish.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> I love Sigma brushes, The quality and prices are unbeatable. They have some unique brushes and I love the synthetic one they carry


  Oh I've wanted to try the Mr. Bunny set!


----------



## Melrose (Jul 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :lol: sssshhhh


 Hey there Dolly, have you played around with the SK brushes today? I know you mentioned you've washed them and I'm just wondering if you've used them yet. I want to know if they're worth tracking down, lol


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 23, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm now even more sold.  I'm definitely grabbing one of these.  Is there a real difference between the colors?


  I think there is. I havent tried the white one but I definitely don't really like the pink one, because for one it bleeds and the texture of it is very gritty (at least the last couple ones i've gotten), with the black its definitely softer like someone mentioned and I havent experienced any bleeding at all. I definitely feel like my foundation goes on a lot more flawless using a beauty blender, and its a dream with thicker foundations like Mac studio fix fluid. I also recommend the bb cleanser with it, the solid one gets every stain out.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So am I because I'm not a regular nail painter. My big splurge polishes are the Zoya Pixie Dusts and that's about as high as I'll go for a polish.


  Same here.  I'm not allowed to have anything on my nails at work, so I only have them painted 2 days a week.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 23, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *CarmenK* 

 
  I think there is. I havent tried the white one but I definitely don't really like the pink one, because for one it bleeds and the texture of it is very gritty (at least the last couple ones i've gotten), with the black its definitely softer like someone mentioned and I havent experienced any bleeding at all. I definitely feel like my foundation goes on a lot more flawless using a beauty blender, and its a dream with thicker foundations like Mac studio fix fluid. I also recommend the bb cleanser with it, the solid one gets every stain out.


  Okay, I'm definitely getting the black one then.  Is it worth it to have two?  Or does that only make sense if you're using it for multiple products in the same day?


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 23, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> So, I played around on MAC and I think I need this.  Obviously I can't buy it all at once and would probably end up making some changes, but I love love love this.


  Lovely palette! I own all of those except Vapour and Quarry, and I enjoy them all.


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 23, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Okay, I'm definitely getting the black one then.  Is it worth it to have two?  Or does that only make sense if you're using it for multiple products in the same day?


I think its worth having 2, I own 4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The only reason is because it sucks having to clean those suckers everyday and because its a sponge it takes a minute to really rinse out all the makeup
  I do recommend cleaning them every time before use so having more than 1 on hand saves some time when your in rush to do your makeup, and I think the duos are like $26 and just one BB is $19 HTH! 

  ETA: I use the top of the sponge for my concealer and bottom for foundation but I've seen some ladies use the BB to blend out cream blush and contour so it would be handy to have 2 for multiple uses


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 23, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> I think its worth having 2, I own 4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Okay, two it is!  I just have to wait until I get paid.  I might even wait until I buy my NARS Sheer Glow, which will probably be sometime in September since I have more tan to fade.  I need to start exfoliating a lot or something!  I guess I could always buy my proper shade, which I'm 99.9% sure will be Deauville and warm my face up with a bronzing powder in the meantime.


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 23, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Mandy, which out of those would you start with if you had to choose?  I'm thinking of only buying the palette plus 2-3 shadows to start with.  Which do you think are most functional for daily looks I can wear to work?
> Okay, two it is!  I just have to wait until I get paid.  I might even wait until I buy my NARS Sheer Glow, which will probably be sometime in September since I have more tan to fade.  I need to start exfoliating a lot or something!  I guess I could always buy my proper shade, which I'm 99.9% sure will be Deauville and warm my face up with a bronzing powder in the meantime.


Yay! Let us know how they work for you!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 23, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Mandy, which out of those would you start with if you had to choose?  I'm thinking of only buying the palette plus 2-3 shadows to start with.  Which do you think are most functional for daily looks I can wear to work? Okay, two it is!  I just have to wait until I get paid.  I might even wait until I buy my NARS Sheer Glow, which will probably be sometime in September since I have more tan to fade.  I need to start exfoliating a lot or something!  I guess I could always buy my proper shade, which I'm 99.9% sure will be Deauville and warm my face up with a bronzing powder in the meantime.


  Hmm... I think I would go with Blanc Type, Wedge, and Handwritten.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 23, 2014)

Anaphora said:


>


  Glam looks stunning on you!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm at a store now trying to find someone to help me since the Damm department wouldn't answer the phone. I'm starting to get really annoyed as they've paged the cosmetics person twice already. If no one comes in 5 minutes I'm done.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 23, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Glam looks stunning on you!!


  Yay Buddy, Long time no see. Busy day?


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> You tried washing them?I was going to today with MAC cleanser!


  I'm scared to wash mine with cleaner I think I will use a little baby shampoo and plain water


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yay Buddy, Long time no see. Busy day?


  I went out last night !! I so hungovered!! lmao!! I'm at work so tired


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I went out last night !! I so hungovered!! lmao!! I'm at work so tired


  You party animal!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 23, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I went out last night !! I so hungovered!! lmao!! I'm at work so tired


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You party animal!


  I know it was my Hubby's Birthday so I took him to see Motley Crue last night I think I thought I was eighteen again lmao!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I know it was my Hubby's Birthday so I took him to see Motley Crue last night I think I thought I was eighteen again lmao!!


  Oh that sounds like fun!
  So funny when you decide to go out and party like you did in your teen years or early 20s and realize that you just can't anymore. I stay out partying one night and I pay for it for days. lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh that sounds like fun!
> So funny when you decide to go out and party like you did in your teen years or early 20s and realize that you just can't anymore. I stay out partying one night and I pay for it for days. lol


  Yea!! Exactly takes days for me to start to feel normal again when I go on a crazy drinking binge lmao!! I guess it's a sign I'm getting old


----------



## Melrose (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh that sounds like fun! So funny when you decide to go out and party like you did in your teen years or early 20s and realize that you just can't anymore. I stay out partying one night and I pay for it for days. lol


 That's when I get all down and feel like an old, has-been fart. I still feel young inside, like my same dumbass 20 something self but then I have a drink and remember I just can't hang anymore. It's like motherhood and hitting 35 kicked my ass. :haha:


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 23, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Yea!! Exactly takes days for me to start to feel normal again when I go on a crazy drinking binge lmao!! I guess it's a sign I'm getting old


  If it makes you feel better I'm the same way and have been since I started drinking at age 20.  I'm just a grandma in a 26 year old body.  Seriously.  It takes me 3-4 days to feel okay after drinking more than 2-3 drinks.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 23, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> If it makes you feel better I'm the same way and have been since I started drinking at age 20.  I'm just a grandma in a 26 year old body.  Seriously.  It takes me 3-4 days to feel okay after drinking more than 2-3 drinks.








  2-3 drinks I'm usually okay the next day


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 23, 2014)

[@]Dolly Snow[/@] you have to buy Glam!


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 23, 2014)

Since No Buy July was a fail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 should we try this again for the month of August?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Hey there Dolly, have you played around with the SK brushes today? I know you mentioned you've washed them and I'm just wondering if you've used them yet. I want to know if they're worth tracking down, lol


I did use them yesterday too lol Truthfully they are worth tracking them down. Besides the price and the amount of brushes you get for the price. The eye brushes are literally the best eye brushes I have had. They pick up the right amount of product and really apply to the lid nicely. The blending the brush ia phenomenal. The blush brush works lovely too, perfectly places the blush. I used the contour brush just to apply a bit of highlight and it works well. I used I believe all of them but four brushes. The liner brush is stiff in a good way. It really helps add a crisp line.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> [@]Dolly Snow[/@] you have to buy Glam!


I know  and I will


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Since No Buy July was a fail :haha:  should we try this again for the month of August? :bigstar:


Nope lol


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 23, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Since No Buy July was a fail :haha:  should we try this again for the month of August? :bigstar:


 NOOOOO!  Won't work for me since the Osbournes LE will be released in August :lol:


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I know  and I will


 :yahoo:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 23, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Since No Buy July was a fail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  We should!! I'm going to be sad at the end of the month does that mean our fun forum is coming to a end??


----------



## mel33t (Jul 23, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> We should!! I'm going to be sad at the end of the month does that mean our fun forum is coming to a end??


  We could just call it Enablerville. Beware. oke:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> :yahoo:


:lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

mel33t said:


> We could just call it Enablerville. Beware. oke:


:lol: yea


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 23, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Since No Buy July was a fail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  We should at least start another thread because if this one dies at the end of July I'll be sad.  This is my favorite thread!


----------



## Melrose (Jul 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I did use them yesterday too lol Truthfully they are worth tracking them down. Besides the price and the amount of brushes you get for the price. The eye brushes are literally the best eye brushes I have had. They pick up the right amount of product and really apply to the lid nicely. The blending the brush ia phenomenal. The blush brush works lovely too, perfectly places the blush. I used the contour brush just to apply a bit of highlight and it works well. I used I believe all of them but four brushes. The liner brush is stiff in a good way. It really helps add a crisp line.


 Thanks Dolly, guess this means I'll stay on the hunt!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Yea!! Exactly takes days for me to start to feel normal again when I go on a crazy drinking binge lmao!! I guess it's a sign I'm getting old
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Right? I just can't hang anymore! I can go out and do the same stuff, but there is no auto bounce back like there used to be!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Thanks Dolly, guess this means I'll stay on the hunt!


No problem always willing to oke: I mean help :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> The liner brush is stiff in a good way. It really helps add a crisp line.


  So, you're saying they suck and nobody should go track them down. Got it!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So, you're saying they suck and nobody should go track them down. Got it! :haha:


:lmao: oooh yyeeeeaaaa


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Since No Buy July was a fail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I say we keep posting here and get the name changed to just Enablerville or take it all to the Buy it all for fall thread. lol


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 23, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> We should at least start another thread because if this one dies at the end of July I'll be sad.  This is my favorite thread!


 It is my favorite thread as well  I think it won't die... it is no longer a no buy thread, it is more a place to discuss everything that is in our minds


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 23, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> We should!! I'm going to be sad at the end of the month does that mean our fun forum is coming to a end??


  I know! this is one of my favorite threads lol

  I am going to try my hardest to be on at least a low buy from now through August, gotta save for Sephora friends n family sale and the upcoming fall collections!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> We should!! I'm going to be sad at the end of the month does that mean our fun forum is coming to a end??


  Not on my watch it ain't! lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> We should at least start another thread because if this one dies at the end of July I'll be sad.  This is my favorite thread!
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Periodinan*
> ...


  It's my favorite thread too


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 23, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> We should at least start another thread because if this one dies at the end of July I'll be sad.  This is my favorite thread!


  Mine too


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I say we keep posting here and get the name changed to just Enaberville or take it all to the *Buy it all for fall* thread. lol


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 23, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> :woot:


 There is already a Buy it all for fall thread


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 23, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Since No Buy July was a fail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo not again


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Not on my watch it ain't! lol


  Yay!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




See with @MandyVanHook help she created a great thread. I think her intention was to make it to a No buy thread but hey we tried HAHAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> *I say we keep posting here and get the name changed to just Enaberville* or take it all to the Buy it all for fall thread. lol


  Yesh!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Not on my watch it ain't! lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> There is already a Buy it all for fall thread


  True that! Heck, it's a buy it all for whatever day of the week it is thread.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Yay!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  We sure did try! But hey, some of us went a whole week with no buys so that's something, right?


----------



## Melrose (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I say we keep posting here and get the name changed to just Enaberville or take it all to the Buy it all for fall thread. lol


 Yes! We might have fallen off the wagon, it crashed and burned but the train to enablerville won't stop!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> We sure did try! But hey, some of us went a whole week with no buys so that's something, right?


  We did?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I say we keep posting here and get the name changed to just Enablerville or take it all to the Buy it all for fall thread. lol


lol we can keep posting in both places


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 23, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Yes! We might have fallen off the wagon, it crashed and burned but the *train to enablerville* won't stop!


  We should have never tried to interfere with destiny


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Yes! We might have fallen off the wagon, it crashed and burned but the train to enablerville won't stop!


Enaberville will never stop lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Yes! We might have fallen off the wagon, it crashed and burned but the train to enablerville won't stop!


  All aboard the train to Enablerville!


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 23, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Yay!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Mandy was the only one who stuck to it! Yayyyy for Mandy!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> We should have never tried to interfere with destiny :haha:


:lol: true


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> All aboard the train to Enablerville! :train:


 :train:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> We should have never tried to interfere with destiny


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> All aboard the train to Enablerville!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 23, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> I think Mandy was the only one who stuck to it! Yayyyy for Mandy!!


  I think your right!! Yay!! for Mandy


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> I think Mandy was the only one who stuck to it! Yayyyy for Mandy!!


  YAY Mandy!


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm also voting we just straight up change the name of the thread to Enablerville, because let's face it, that's exactly what it is!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 23, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> I think Mandy was the only one who stuck to it! Yayyyy for Mandy!!


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 23, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm also voting we just straight up change the name of the thread to *Enablerville*, because let's face it, that's exactly what it is!


Hahaha yes we should!


----------



## Melrose (Jul 23, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> I think Mandy was the only one who stuck to it! Yayyyy for Mandy!! ompom:


 Way to go Mandy! I need some of that self control.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Enaberville will never stop lol


lol !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No never ever !


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 23, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> lol !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 23, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm also voting we just straight up change the name of the thread to Enablerville, because let's face it, that's exactly what it is!


  I agree!!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> All aboard the train to Enablerville!








I am aboard, I have been for a while for days, even years !


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 23, 2014)

Hey ladies, quick question, do you know how far out you can make an appointment for a makeup application at a MAC counter? I was hoping to get my wedding makeup done there, but I'm not sure how far in advance to call.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Hey ladies, quick question, do you know how far out you can make an appointment for a makeup application at a MAC counter? I was hoping to get my wedding makeup done there, but I'm not sure how far in advance to call.


You can probably call already. i know girls who have their MAC appointments booked three months in advance


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 23, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Hey ladies, quick question, do you know how far out you can make an appointment for a makeup application at a MAC counter? I was hoping to get my wedding makeup done there, but I'm not sure how far in advance to call.


  You can probably give them a call and check on the schedule and booking. Few months before is always good because it also depends on how booked they are during the time.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> You can probably give them a call and check on the schedule and booking. Few months before is always good because it also depends on how booked they are during the time.


  Thanks! I'm just trying to figure out how far in advance I should go.  It's just me getting makeup done.  I hate timelines.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 23, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Hey ladies, quick question, do you know how far out you can make an appointment for a makeup application at a MAC counter? I was hoping to get my wedding makeup done there, but I'm not sure how far in advance to call.


  When are you getting Married??


----------



## jenise (Jul 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I did use them yesterday too lol Truthfully they are worth tracking them down. Besides the price and the amount of brushes you get for the price. The eye brushes are literally the best eye brushes I have had. They pick up the right amount of product and really apply to the lid nicely. The blending the brush ia phenomenal. The blush brush works lovely too, perfectly places the blush. I used the contour brush just to apply a bit of highlight and it works well. I used I believe all of them but four brushes. The liner brush is stiff in a good way. It really helps add a crisp line.


 Ouuuu this made me so excited! Mine should be here tomorrow


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 23, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> When are you getting Married??


  Thanks! September 16th, so I have a while to go *and* it's a Tuesday, so I should have no problems getting appointments.  I emailed my photographer just now to ask about a timeline.  I'm only having a small ceremony with our parents attending and thus am only paying the photographer for two hours and want to make sure I get all the pictures I want in the right time frame.  I kind of hate wedding planning. 

  I'm hoping it all runs smoothly!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

jenise said:


> Ouuuu this made me so excited! Mine should be here tomorrow


Glad I could help with some excitement


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 23, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Thanks! September 16th, so I have a while to go *and* it's a Tuesday, so I should have no problems getting appointments.  I emailed my photographer just now to ask about a timeline.  I'm only having a small ceremony with our parents attending and thus am only paying the photographer for two hours and want to make sure I get all the pictures I want in the right time frame.  I kind of hate wedding planning.
> 
> I'm hoping it all runs smoothly!


  Small ceremonies are the best


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 23, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Small ceremonies are the best


  I'm *so* happy we chose a small ceremony.  This is stressful enough, I can't imagine a bigger one. 

  My fiance wants to have an at-home reception (we're getting married in Charleston, SC) for friends, but we have yet to plan anything.  I'm going to throw out the idea of "Anaphora and Fiance will be at X bar at X time and would love to see all of their friends in celebration of their new marriage."  We don't have money for a reception really and I don't expect any gifts since we're not inviting anyone to the ceremony.  If you got an invite like this, would you think it's trashy?  It's really informal, I know, we just want to hangout with everyone afterwards without going broke.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Thanks! September 16th, so I have a while to go *and* it's a Tuesday, so I should have no problems getting appointments.  I emailed my photographer just now to ask about a timeline.  I'm only having a small ceremony with our parents attending and thus am only paying the photographer for two hours and want to make sure I get all the pictures I want in the right time frame.  I kind of hate wedding planning.   I'm hoping it all runs smoothly!


Sounds super sweet and lovely. When I was getting married I wanted a huge grand wedding with horses and a carriage the whole nine yards :lol:


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 23, 2014)

LOL, I'm still going strong so far!  I'm proud of everyone who made it even a week... it's not easy! hahahaha


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm *so* happy we chose a small ceremony.  This is stressful enough, I can't imagine a bigger one.   My fiance wants to have an at-home reception (we're getting married in Charleston, SC) for friends, but we have yet to plan anything.  I'm going to throw out the idea of "Anaphora and Fiance will be at X bar at X time and would love to see all of their friends in celebration of their new marriage."  We don't have money for a reception really and I don't expect any gifts since we're not inviting anyone to the ceremony.  If you got an invite like this, would you think it's trashy?  It's really informal, I know, we just want to hangout with everyone afterwards without going broke.


It is not trashy. It is cute and romantic. What really matters is if you and your fiance love it then that's all that matters. Any friends or family who think it is trashy aren't important at all.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 23, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm *so* happy we chose a small ceremony.  This is stressful enough, I can't imagine a bigger one.
> 
> My fiance wants to have an at-home reception (we're getting married in Charleston, SC) for friends, but we have yet to plan anything.  I'm going to throw out the idea of "Anaphora and Fiance will be at X bar at X time and would love to see all of their friends in celebration of their new marriage."  We don't have money for a reception really and I don't expect any gifts since we're not inviting anyone to the ceremony.  If you got an invite like this, would you think it's trashy?  It's really informal, I know, we just want to hangout with everyone afterwards without going broke.


  I don't think it's trashy at all I got married at the courthouse small ceremony we had our reception at a friends house only close friends and family were invited. I never understood why people would spend so much money on having such a big wedding I prefer small intimate wedding instead and just spend money on a awesome Honeymoon trip.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 23, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> LOL, I'm still going strong so far!  I'm proud of everyone who made it even a week... it's not easy! hahahaha


  I'm very proud of you Mandy!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 23, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm *so* happy we chose a small ceremony.  This is stressful enough, I can't imagine a bigger one.
> 
> My fiance wants to have an at-home reception (we're getting married in Charleston, SC) for friends, but we have yet to plan anything.  I'm going to throw out the idea of "Anaphora and Fiance will be at X bar at X time and would love to see all of their friends in celebration of their new marriage."  We don't have money for a reception really and I don't expect any gifts since we're not inviting anyone to the ceremony.  If you got an invite like this, would you think it's trashy?  It's really informal, I know, we just want to hangout with everyone afterwards without going broke.


  I actually really like the idea. It just adds to the intimacy of the small function. I know I for one would enjoy something like that


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 23, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Thanks! September 16th, so I have a while to go *and* it's a Tuesday, so I should have no problems getting appointments.  I emailed my photographer just now to ask about a timeline.  I'm only having a small ceremony with our parents attending and thus am only paying the photographer for two hours and want to make sure I get all the pictures I want in the right time frame.  I kind of hate wedding planning.
> 
> I'm hoping it all runs smoothly!


Congrats!! I dont think a small ceremony is trashy at all, in fact thats exactly what I would want as well. More money to spend on your honeymoon which really matters imo!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Thanks! September 16th, so I have a while to go *and* it's a Tuesday, so I should have no problems getting appointments.  I emailed my photographer just now to ask about a timeline.  I'm only having a small ceremony with our parents attending and thus am only paying the photographer for two hours and want to make sure I get all the pictures I want in the right time frame.  I kind of hate wedding planning.   I'm hoping it all runs smoothly!


. Congrats on getting married girly! I love the idea of a small, intimate ceremony with just some family and maybe a few close friends.  If anyone thinks that's trashy, they can suck eggs! Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

SHAZAM!


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> SHAZAM!


  Awesome!


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 23, 2014)

Meehhhh, I have called the MAC counter 7 times in the last hour and no one is answering.  I'll try again tomorrow I guess.  I called Ulta and they picked up right away and scheduled my updo!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> SHAZAM!


----------



## jenise (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> SHAZAM!


  yay finally!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> SHAZAM!


Yay naomi did it


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> SHAZAM!


WOOHOO!


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> SHAZAM!


  thoughts??


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> thoughts?? :eyelove:


They're So soft! I'm going to try and use them tomorrow and report back on how well they do when used.  I'll also report back on how well they wash and stuff.  I'm going to rinse them off under some hot water since I'm afraid to use cleanser since it says to wash them in water.  I don't want fading or unnecessary shedding.


----------



## Melrose (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> SHAZAM!


 Yowza! Good for you girly!!!


----------



## Melrose (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> They're So soft! I'm going to try and use them tomorrow and report back on how well they do when used.  I'll also report back on how well they wash and stuff.  I'm going to rinse them off under some hot water since I'm afraid to use cleanser since it says to wash them in water.  I don't want fading or unnecessary shedding.


 So were the brushes out on display or did someone get them from the back?


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

Melrose said:


> So were the brushes out on display or did someone get them from the back?


I decided to try the same store I tried yesterday since it's on my way home from work and the site said in stock still.  Anyway,  I called and actually got a very helpful girl named Amanda who put in the store code for the brushes and saw they had two in the back, she then went back and found them and had them on hold for me at the guest services.  Where the hell was this girl yesterday or on Sunday when I stopped there????  hboy:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I decided to try the same store I tried yesterday since it's on my way home from work and the site said in stock still.  Anyway,  I called and actually got a very helpful girl named Amanda who put in the store code for the brushes and saw they had two in the back, she then went back and found them and had them on hold for me at the guest services.  Where the hell was this girl yesterday or on Sunday when I stopped there????  hboy:


Im glad she helped you! Yay for amanda :yahoo:  Eff those other rude girls and workers


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Im glad she helped you! Yay for amanda :yahoo:  Eff those other rude girls and workers


I am way excited about them again! It's been a pain in the ass acquiring them with failures at that store twice and two other stores in person along with numerous phone calls.  I'm so glad it's over.  LOL. I kinda want another one now for the extra face brushes.


----------



## mel33t (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I am way excited about them again! It's been a pain in the ass acquiring them with failures at that store twice and two other stores in person along with numerous phone calls. I'm so glad it's over. LOL. I kinda want another one now for the extra face brushes.


  So glad you found them!! After the luck you've had I'm glad this girl helped you out!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I am way excited about them again! It's been a pain in the ass acquiring them with failures at that store twice and two other stores in person along with numerous phone calls.  I'm so glad it's over.  LOL. I kinda want another one now for the extra face brushes.


Another? I was considering the same actually. :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I am way excited about them again! It's been a pain in the ass acquiring them with failures at that store twice and two other stores in person along with numerous phone calls. I'm so glad it's over. LOL. I kinda want another one now for the extra face brushes.








I am so glad you were finally able to track these down!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> SHAZAM!


 Yay!  Fuck yeah ompom:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm so bummed  . I have to be on a no buy until fall I have to move sooner than I expected my Landlord is being such a ass.


----------



## mel33t (Jul 23, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm so bummed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ugh landlords are jerks. I'm sorry love, I hope everything works out okay


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm so bummed  . I have to be on a no buy until fall I have to move sooner than I expected my Landlord is being such a ass.


Aw... That sucks big time.  :hug:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm so bummed  . I have to be on a no buy until fall I have to move sooner than I expected my Landlord is being such a ass.


Fuck that landlord! Im sorry brows my love :support:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Another? I was considering the same actually. :lol:


If I like these after using them for a few days, I might try and track down another set.  The SK IG said they were working to restock so hopefully it won't be such a pain later  on.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 23, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm so bummed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Aww Bummmer! Hope you are able to sort everything out soon.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  On a lighter note we did splurge on lots to last us till fall and I dont see any big temptations coming our way till sep atleast


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> If I like these after using them for a few days, I might try and track down another set.  The SK IG said they were working to restock so hopefully it won't be such a pain later  on.


oh good! I hope so I'd like to get my sister a set for personal use.


----------



## Melrose (Jul 23, 2014)

I just got home after another failed attempt to find the SK brushes. The amy winehouse wannabe SA I asked for help claims she works in that department and said those brushes came out a month ago and sold out after they went on clearance. Wtf? I told her no, it couldn't be, these just came out on the 20th. Then she changes her story and says yes, they looked just like the pic I was showing her in my phone but in mint green! So I continued to try to explain that this clearly aren't mint green so they are not the brushes she's talking about. Then she says I'm right, the mint green was a smaller set. Finally after a lot of back and forth she says they don't have them, don't know if they'll have them because they have no idea what comes in on the trailers. Gee thanks! Talk about useless!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I just got home after another failed attempt to find the SK brushes. The amy winehouse wannabe SA I asked for help claims she works in that department and said those brushes came out a month ago and sold out after they went on clearance. Wtf? I told her no, it couldn't be, these just came out on the 20th. Then she changes her story and says yes, they looked just like the pic I was showing her in my phone but in mint green! So I continued to try to explain that this clearly aren't mint green so they are not the brushes she's talking about. Then she says I'm right, the mint green was a smaller set. Finally after a lot of back and forth she says they don't have them, don't know if they'll have them because they have no idea what comes in on the trailers. Gee thanks! Talk about useless!


  Ugh how unfortunate that is how most of them speak. They do not give you any proper info and it is all vague and random.
  I really do hope you find them soon and that it will be easy for you aswell.


----------



## Melrose (Jul 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Ugh how unfortunate that is how most of them speak. They do not give you any proper info and it is all vague and random. I really do hope you find them soon and that it will be easy for you aswell.


 Thanks Dolly, I was so frustrated I was ready to rip off her false lashes! :haha:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 23, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I just got home after another failed attempt to find the SK brushes. The amy winehouse wannabe SA I asked for help claims she works in that department and said those brushes came out a month ago and sold out after they went on clearance. Wtf? I told her no, it couldn't be, these just came out on the 20th. Then she changes her story and says yes, they looked just like the pic I was showing her in my phone but in mint green! So I continued to try to explain that this clearly aren't mint green so they are not the brushes she's talking about. Then she says I'm right, the mint green was a smaller set. Finally after a lot of back and forth she says they don't have them, don't know if they'll have them because they have no idea what comes in on the trailers. Gee thanks! Talk about useless!


  Oh no!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Did tou try giving her a dcic no. I had taken that off y bill and posted here for Naomi. I am sure I can find it again if you need. It is useless talking to them, rather giving them the ID and checking the stock would be more fruitful. Try that if you can ie if not already.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Thanks Dolly, I was so frustrated I was ready to rip off her false lashes!








 the bitch probably deserved it too.
  I hate it when the workers try and out smart you....it is like "NO HUNNIE I KNOW MY SHIT" lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 23, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Ugh landlords are jerks. I'm sorry love, I hope everything works out okay


 I've been really trying to work with him my lease expired in Apr he emails me in the midle of June if I was renewing my lease when I emailed him back the next day yes I will sign the lease again he tells me oh you need to move out cause my Dad wants to move to the house. So he was like can you be out by Jul or Aug Wtf!! Keep in mind he is telling me all this by email. Clearly he doesn't know Tenant laws that he needs to go by. Since then I never received a 60 Day written notice from him stating that I need to leave. I probably need to seek legal assistance because he clearly doesn't know what he is doing cause a verbal will never hold up in court. I don't mind moving but I just want proper time to save and find a place. It just pisses me off clearly he isn't being professional about this at all. sorry!! I just had to vent 





NaomiH said:


> Aw... That sucks big time.  :hug:


  Yea it does suck!! I hate moving  





Dolly Snow said:


> Fuck that landlord! Im sorry brows my love :support:


 Thanks!! Yes fuck him


----------



## Melrose (Jul 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :haha:  the bitch probably deserved it too. I hate it when the workers try and out smart you....it is like "NO HUNNIE I KNOW MY SHIT" lol


 :lmao: so true! All I could think was "Bitch please, do these brushes look mint green?" Dang, get off the mint green already! Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

Melrose said:


> :lmao: so true! All I could think was "Bitch please, do these brushes look mint green?" Dang, get off the mint green already! Lol


:haha: she must love mint green


----------



## Melrose (Jul 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh no!!!   Did tou try giving her a dcic no. I had taken that off y bill and posted here for Naomi. I am sure I can find it again if you need. It is useless talking to them, rather giving them the ID and checking the stock would be more fruitful. Try that if you can ie if not already.


 Thanks, I'll try and use the number tomorrow when I go to a different store.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 23, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Thanks, I'll try and use the number tomorrow when I go to a different store.


 052-11-1111 is the stock Id as per my bill. Hope this helps. You can get hold of anyone on the floor and give them the no. They will be able to check the stock and help you out!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Aww Bummmer! Hope you are able to sort everything out soon.    On a lighter note we did splurge on lots to last us till fall and I dont see any big temptations coming our way till sep atleast:flower:


 I hope everything works out. I just got to save to be prepared you know, My Birthday is next month and if I get stuff it will only be from gifts


----------



## Melrose (Jul 23, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm so bummed  . I have to be on a no buy until fall I have to move sooner than I expected my Landlord is being such a ass.


 So sorry you gotta do thru this stressful BS. Hoping everything works out and you find something better


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 23, 2014)

Melrose said:


> :lmao: so true! All I could think was "Bitch please, do these brushes look mint green?" Dang, get off the mint green already! Lol


 lmao!!


----------



## Melrose (Jul 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> [COLOR=181818]052-11-1111 is the stock Id as per my bill. Hope this helps. You can get hold of anyone on the floor and give them the no. They will be able to check the stock and help you out! [/COLOR]


 Thank you! I'm gonna try as soon as the store opens. And I'm taking my boxing gloves with me this time! :haha:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 23, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I hope everything works out. I just got to save to be prepared you know, My Birthday is next month and if I get stuff it will only be from gifts


  Aww That sucks.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If that was his intention he should have notified you well within the lease period and not just sprung it on someone like that.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am sure you will be able to sort it all out soon well before your birthday


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 23, 2014)

Melrose said:


> So sorry you gotta do thru this stressful BS. Hoping everything works out and you find something better


 I hope so too like you said just dealing with the stressful BS sucks!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 23, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Thank you! I'm gonna try as soon as the store opens. And I'm taking *my boxing gloves with me* this time!


  You better or pliers if you encounter false lashes!


----------



## Melrose (Jul 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> You better or pliers if you encounter false lashes! :haha:


 Pliers is right! It looked like she had attached those things with a hot glue gun, lol!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Aww That sucks.  If that was his intention he should have notified you well within the lease period and not just sprung it on someone like that.  I am sure you will be able to sort it all out soon well before your birthday :support:


 Exactly he is so flakey why not tell me all this right when my lease expired. He waits for months to pass and one day ask if I plan to stay then change your mind the nect day I need to move.. i'm just so confused lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Exactly he is so flakey why not tell me all this right when my lease expired. He waits for months to pass and one day ask if I plan to stay then change your mind the nect day I need to move.. i'm just so confused lol


You are probably better off just moving. He sounds like a shady shitty person


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 23, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Exactly he is so flakey why not tell me all this right when my lease expired. He waits for months to pass and one day ask if I plan to stay then change your mind the nect day I need to move.. i'm just so confused lol


  I am thinking he is planning a big hike hike in the rent while leasing next or something similar.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You are probably better off just moving. He sounds like a shady shitty person


 yea I was planning on moving next year when I got my taxes. It's just going to be tough for me to do right now but I guess I have no choice.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I am thinking he is planning a big hike hike in the rent while leasing next or something similar.


Yea maybe


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> yea I was planning on moving next year when I got my taxes. It's just going to be tough for me to do right now but I guess I have no choice.


I know it is tough. But I do wish you and your family all the best. I hope it ends up being easier than you thought. And most of all I hope you find a lovely home worthy of you :support:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm watching a Documentary about Amy Whinehouse    It is her anniversary when she passed such a waste of talent. I love her music she is such a legend in my book.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm watching a Documentary about Amy Whinehouse    It is her anniversary when she passed such a waste of talent. I love her music she is such a legend in my book.


She had a beautiful voice


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> She had a beautiful voice


 she really did you can just hear all her pain in her songs she sang with all her soul.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> she really did you can just hear all her pain in her songs she sang with all her soul.


Agreed. I actually quite liked her music very much.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 24, 2014)

Me too it broke my heart to see how bad her addiction got she went down a downward spiral so quickly


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 24, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Me too it broke my heart to see how bad her addiction got she went down a downward spiral so quickly


That's what addictions to those kind of things does to a person. It is so sad and terrible.  I've lost family to addictions of drugs and alcohol and it just :crybaby:


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 24, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I've been really trying to work with him my lease expired in Apr he emails me in the midle of June if I was renewing my lease when I emailed him back the next day yes I will sign the lease again he tells me oh you need to move out cause my Dad wants to move to the house. So he was like can you be out by Jul or Aug Wtf!! Keep in mind he is telling me all this by email. Clearly he doesn't know Tenant laws that he needs to go by. Since then I never received a 60 Day written notice from him stating that I need to leave. I probably need to seek legal assistance because he clearly doesn't know what he is doing cause a verbal will never hold up in court. I don't mind moving but I just want proper time to save and find a place. It just pisses me off clearly he isn't being professional about this at all. sorry!! I just had to vent  Yea it does suck!! I hate moving  Thanks!! Yes fuck him


  I just saw a similar case on judge Judy  the other night.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Now to enable people into something besides Glam. I give you Smoked Purple!
> 
> 
> 
> Credit to the IG user!


  I need smoked purple! but how close is Smoked Purple to Punk Couture?


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> NaomiH said:
> 
> 
> > Now to enable people into something besides Glam. I give you Smoked Purple!
> ...


  IMO Smoked Purple is darker than PC.  I'm going to sleep now but I can do swatches of them later.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 24, 2014)

burghchick said:


> IMO Smoked Purple is darker than PC.  I'm going to sleep now but I can do swatches of them later.


thank you :winkiss:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I need smoked purple! but how close is Smoked Purple to Punk Couture?


  Pretty sure PC is darker and a bit more blue. I haven't gotten my SP back yet so I can't compare them at the moment for you. :/


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 24, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> thoughts??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Had some light bleeding last night when I rinsed them off but I figured that might happen on the first rinse, didn't notice any shedding really a few stray hairs but nothing I was too worried about. They are so soft when used! I used the big face brush to apply setting powder this morning and it applied it really well and felt so wonderful. The blush brush picked up just the right amount of product and applied it wonderfully and again felt wonderful to use. I also used the buffer brush to apply my foundation and I liked it! Not as much as my 130, but it's still pretty good.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 24, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I just got home after another failed attempt to find the SK brushes. The amy winehouse wannabe SA I asked for help claims she works in that department and said those brushes came out a month ago and sold out after they went on clearance. Wtf? I told her no, it couldn't be, these just came out on the 20th. Then she changes her story and says yes, they looked just like the pic I was showing her in my phone but in mint green! So I continued to try to explain that this clearly aren't mint green so they are not the brushes she's talking about. Then she says I'm right, the mint green was a smaller set. Finally after a lot of back and forth she says they don't have them, don't know if they'll have them because they have no idea what comes in on the trailers. Gee thanks! Talk about useless!


  Girl, I feel you. Such a shame that there are so many unhelpful people out there. If they still have the other one at the store I went to yesterday and I get lucky and find Amanda again I can try to snag it for you.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 24, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Pliers is right! It looked like she had attached those things with a hot glue gun, lol!


----------



## ginski (Jul 24, 2014)

OK so I've been avoiding the threads because I've been very very bad, but why are the gallery pics not staying put anymore? Did I miss something? Is it a troll repellant? Lol!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 24, 2014)

ginski said:


> OK so I've been avoiding the threads because I've been very very bad, but why are the gallery pics not staying put anymore? Did I miss something? Is it a troll repellant? Lol!


  It is not? You cant see a pic or not post?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I m not aware of any changes though


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 24, 2014)

ginski said:


> OK so I've been avoiding the threads because I've been very very bad, but why are the gallery pics not staying put anymore? Did I miss something? Is it a troll repellant? Lol!





Vineetha said:


> It is not? You cant see a pic or not post?  I m not aware of any changes though


   I haven't noticed any changes either :shrugs:. It's okay you were bad I don't know if you noticed we were all bad lmao!! That's why we added Enabler-ville


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 24, 2014)

The SK brushes are up on the Target site for backorder!

  http://www.target.com/p/sonia-kashuk-limited-edition-15pc-professional-brush-set-celebrating-15-years-of-award-winning-brus/-/A-15299715?clkid=Q9axTQ1zKTPsTkO0r8w4DXc5UkQ1Av1TSyAmQc0&lnm=Target+Shop&afid=VigLink&ref=tgt_adv_xasd0002


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> The SK brushes are up on the Target site for backorder!  http://www.target.com/p/sonia-kashu...Target+Shop&afid=VigLink&ref=tgt_adv_xasd0002


  Cool!! Now the ladies that were looking for these like crazy have a chance to get some


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 24, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Cool!! Now the ladies that were looking for these like crazy have a chance to get some


  Yeah, I'm glad and I hope they send more stock to stores soon. The one I went to yesterday only got in 2 and from what I've seen that seems to of been a common occurrence. Who do they think they are? MAC?


----------



## mel33t (Jul 24, 2014)

@NaomiH I don't remember where I saw you talking about this but UD just sent out an email for free shipping on everything and didn't list a monetary amount you had to have. I know you wanted the UD Pulp Fiction set.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah, I'm glad and I hope they send more stock to stores soon. The one I went to yesterday only got in 2 and from what I've seen that seems to of been a common occurrence. Who do they think they are? MAC?


----------



## Melrose (Jul 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Girl, I feel you. Such a shame that there are so many unhelpful people out there. If they still have the other one at the store I went to yesterday and I get lucky and find Amanda again I can try to snag it for you.


 Thanks Naomi. I just ordered them and then decided to come to target anyways. The target that said they wouldn't have them until Friday sold the last set yesterday! What BS! They scanned the bar code and now tell me the one I went to last night has one in stock so they are calling right now to check.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah, I'm glad and I hope they send more stock to stores soon. The one I went to yesterday only got in 2 and from what I've seen that seems to of been a common occurrence. Who do they think they are? MAC?


  Lmao!! I know these were tough to get our hands on them just like a Mac collection my store said they only got a couple in too.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 24, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Thanks Naomi. I just ordered them and then decided to come to target anyways. The target that said they wouldn't have them until Friday sold the last set yesterday! What BS! They scanned the bar code and now tell me the one I went to last night has one in stock so they are calling right now to check.


  Yay!!


----------



## Melrose (Jul 24, 2014)

If the amy winehouse wannabe is the one that brings the brushes out, I'm gonna choke her with her bedazzled belt!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 24, 2014)

Melrose said:


> If the amy winehouse wannabe is the one that brings the brushes out, I'm gonna choke her with her bedazzled belt!


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 24, 2014)

MAC is still not answering their phone today, so I called Belk to see if they could direct me to the counter. The CS lady assured me they were just super busy and took my name and number to take to them. We'll see if they call me. This is kind of ridiculous.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 24, 2014)

Melrose said:


> If the amy winehouse wannabe is the one that brings the brushes out, I'm gonna choke her with her bedazzled belt!








too funny!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 24, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> MAC is still not answering their phone today, so I called Belk to see if they could direct me to the counter. The CS lady assured me they were just super busy and took my name and number to take to them. We'll see if they call me. This is kind of ridiculous.


  Yes! It is really ridiculous do you have another Mac counter near you to go to instead?


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 24, 2014)

http://www.sephora.com/beautyblender-micro-mini-P387825?skuId=1619527

  Those mini ones are now open for VIB's


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 24, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Yes! It is really ridiculous do you have another Mac counter near you to go to instead?


  They called me!  Turns out their main phone line is down and that's why no one was answering.  Booked my appointment and it was kind of cute when she said, "There's a $55 minimum purchase with a makeup application."  I kind of giggled and told her I could easily spend double that with my eyes shut!  I'm hoping it all goes well!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 24, 2014)

mel33t said:


> @NaomiH I don't remember where I saw you talking about this but UD just sent out an email for free shipping on everything and didn't list a monetary amount you had to have. I know you wanted the UD Pulp Fiction set.


  Ooooo...thank you I'm gonna go give it a looksy!


  Damn, the two things I want are sold out.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 24, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> They called me!  Turns out their main phone line is down and that's why no one was answering.  Booked my appointment and it was kind of cute when she said, "There's a $55 minimum purchase with a makeup application."  I kind of giggled and told her I could easily spend double that with my eyes shut!  I'm hoping it all goes well!


  Yea I always chuckle when they say that ..pffft!! $55 minimum is nothing for me


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 24, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Thanks Naomi. I just ordered them and then decided to come to target anyways. The target that said they wouldn't have them until Friday sold the last set yesterday! What BS! They scanned the bar code and now tell me the one I went to last night has one in stock so they are calling right now to check.


  *fingers crossed*


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 24, 2014)

Melrose said:


> If the amy winehouse wannabe is the one that brings the brushes out, I'm gonna choke her with her bedazzled belt!


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.sephora.com/beautyblender-micro-mini-P387825?skuId=1619527
> 
> Those mini ones are now open for VIB's


I know their so cute!! I definitely have to grab some to apply my concealer, I hope these arent limited edition


----------



## Melrose (Jul 24, 2014)

I got them! FINALLY!!! And the funny thing is I've been listening to my back to black cd in the car for the last 2 days. Oh the irony :haha:


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.sephora.com/beautyblender-micro-mini-P387825?skuId=1619527  Those mini ones are now open for VIB's :yahoo:


  Ooh, I might need these! I kind of wish they had some attached to a short little handle, too


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 24, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Ooh, I might need these! I kind of wish they had some attached to a short little handle, too


  These are so teeny tiny


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 24, 2014)

So I saw the UD free shipping and thought about getting the All Nighter Spray, but then I remembered it's made my Skindinavia and went over to their site.  Today only they have 20% off, free shipping, and a free travel size spray.  I'm kind of wanting it.  I used up all of my All Nighter spray a long time ago.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 24, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> So I saw the UD free shipping and thought about getting the All Nighter Spray, but then I remembered it's made my Skindinavia and went over to their site.  Today only they have 20% off, free shipping, and a free travel size spray.  I'm kind of wanting it.  I used up all of my All Nighter spray a long time ago.


  Sounds like a good deal. I love my all nighter spray, and I hear good things about the skindinavia


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 24, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> I know their so cute!! I definitely have to grab some to apply my concealer, I hope these arent limited edition


  I dont think these are LE.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know right?  they are so cute and much tinier that I thought it would be


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 24, 2014)

The Bridal setting spray (which I've heard many say is their favorite formula), and travel size makeup primer spray with the code shipped to my house would be $23.20.  I'm really, really tempted.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 24, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I got them! FINALLY!!! And the funny thing is I've been listening to my back to black cd in the car for the last 2 days. Oh the irony


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 24, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I got them! FINALLY!!! And the funny thing is I've been listening to my back to black cd in the car for the last 2 days. Oh the irony








 finally!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Pretty sure PC is darker and a bit more blue. I haven't gotten my SP back yet so I can't compare them at the moment for you. :/


Thanks naomi! It is ok. I probably don't need Smoked Purple anyways.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thanks naomi! It is ok. I probably don't need Smoked Purple anyways.


  I still want to try it on at some point along with re-trying Heroine to see how I like it a second time around.  I think Smoked Purple would look great on you, Dolly!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 24, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I still want to try it on at some point along with re-trying Heroine to see how I like it a second time around.  I think Smoked Purple would look great on you, Dolly!


I should probably try it on first.  Yea you really should re try heroine. Heroine looks great on everyone. There isn't a person that can't wear it. Now I know some ladies talk about how it is such a bolder type of lipstick they feel odd in it. But truthfully though you may feel odd or what have you. The lipstick itself is gorgeous on anyone.  It just takes some getting used too. I know a few ladies pair it with glosses and liners to help aid it abit.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 24, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I got them! FINALLY!!! And the funny thing is I've been listening to my back to black cd in the car for the last 2 days. Oh the irony


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 24, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I still want to try it on at some point along with re-trying Heroine to see how I like it a second time around.  I think Smoked Purple would look great on you, Dolly!


  I actually like SP a bit more than Heroine, but I think that's  probably because it's vampier than Heroine and I love me some vampy lippies! lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I actually like SP a bit more than Heroine, but I think that's  probably because it's vampier than Heroine and I love me some vampy lippies! lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I actually like SP a bit more than Heroine, but I think that's  probably because it's vampier than Heroine and I love me some vampy lippies! lol


Vampy you say :flower:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Vampy you say


  Me love some Vampy


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 24, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Me love some Vampy :haha:


Me too :haha: I love wearing vampy lips in summer. Is that odd?


----------



## melliieemel (Jul 24, 2014)

Well I did not suceed


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 24, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> The Bridal setting spray (which I've heard many say is their favorite formula), and travel size makeup primer spray with the code shipped to my house would be $23.20.  I'm really, really tempted.


Thats a good deal!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Me too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Being odd is a good thing


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 24, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Being odd is a good thing :aok:


True and I am very odd :lol:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 24, 2014)

melliieemel said:


> Well I did not suceed


  On your No Buy??


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Me too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nope! Vampy lips all day, erry day!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Nope! Vampy lips all day, erry day!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Vampy you say


  Yup! It's darker and vampier. Though I wouldn't really call Heroine vampy at all. Here's Temptalia wearing it:



  And the lovely Charismafulltv:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 24, 2014)

melliieemel said:


> Well I did not suceed


  I don't think any of us did besides Mandy. lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't think any of us did besides Mandy. lol


  I have a vague memory


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yup! It's darker and vampier. Though I wouldn't really call Heroine vampy at all. Here's Temptalia wearing it:
> 
> 
> 
> And the lovely Charismafulltv:


  Yea I would never consider Heroine a vamp color. It looks so good


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I have a vague memory


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 24, 2014)

OUCH! 
  http://www.temptalia.com/kat-von-d-coven-studded-lipstick-review-photos-swatches


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> OUCH!
> http://www.temptalia.com/kat-von-d-coven-studded-lipstick-review-photos-swatches








 Not a shade that would have worked on me still...


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> OUCH!
> http://www.temptalia.com/kat-von-d-coven-studded-lipstick-review-photos-swatches








 her rating system kinda confuses me, I would think if it was a F the numbers would be a lot lower than they are. 
   [h=3]Product[/h]  4.5/10

   [h=3]Pigmentation[/h]  8/10

   [h=3]Texture[/h]  5/10

   [h=3]Longevity[/h]  6/10

   [h=3]Application[/h]  3/5

  I dont blame her for the grade though, the lipstick looks really drying on her lips.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> OUCH!
> http://www.temptalia.com/kat-von-d-coven-studded-lipstick-review-photos-swatches


  LIES!!! lmao


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 24, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> her rating system kinda confuses me, I would think if it was a F the numbers would be a lot lower than they are.
> [h=3]Product[/h]  4.5/10
> 
> [h=3]Pigmentation[/h]  8/10
> ...


  Mine doesn't look that bad on my lips


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 24, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> LIES!!! lmao


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 24, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> her rating system kinda confuses me, I would think if it was a F the numbers would be a lot lower than they are.
> [h=3]Product[/h]  4.5/10
> 
> [h=3]Pigmentation[/h]  8/10
> ...


  Yeah they're always a little off to be as well. That lipstick looks like a hot mess on her though, so patchy.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Not a shade that would have worked on me still...


  Yikes!! I don't like the way it looks on her either


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 24, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Mine doesn't look that bad on my lips


    It could just be T 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol With that being said I don't really trust her reviews and dont let the ratings sway me, I always try the product out for myself


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Not a shade that would have worked on me still...


  Me neither, I just happened to be browsing my FB wall when she posted it. It'd look like utter crap on me. :/


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah they're always a little off to be as well. *That lipstick looks like a hot mess on her though, so patchy.*


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 24, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> her rating system kinda confuses me, I would think if it was a F the numbers would be a lot lower than they are.
> [h=3]Product[/h]  4.5/10
> 
> [h=3]Pigmentation[/h]  8/10
> ...


  except for pigmentation, rest are kinda low!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 24, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> It could just be T
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Same here, I would of missed out on so many things if I followed her reviews word for word.


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> except for pigmentation, rest are kinda low!


True, I would just think that if a product is an F it would fail in all areas


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 24, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> It could just be T
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yeah same! I go through her reviews and mostly they do work for me. But I do check out other reviews as well before taking the plunge and never go based on a single one!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 24, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> It could just be T :shock:  lol With that being said I don't really trust her reviews and dont let the ratings sway me, I always try the product out for myself


 I use to listen to her reviews but I don't anymore cause some stuff she rates low I actually liked them when I tried it on myself. So yea I don't pay too much attention to her reviews anymore.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 24, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> True, I would just think that if a product is an F it would fail in all areas


  Yeah but its an internal system followed by the blog, anything below 59  straight F.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah they're always a little off to be as well. That lipstick looks like a hot mess on her though, so patchy. :blink:


 It can be just a little patchy but as long as your lips are moisturized and maybe use a lip primer you are good to go.


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yeah same! I go through her reviews and mostly they do work for me. But I do check out other reviews as well before taking the plunge and never go based on a single one!


  Yep! I think I focus more on her dupes that she lists while doing her reviews, since she does have a massive collection it really helps me when she lists items that are similar so I dont end up with purchasing items that are too close to what I already own.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 24, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I use to listen to her reviews but I don't anymore cause some stuff she rates low I actually liked them when I tried it on myself. So yea I don't pay too much attention to her reviews anymore.


  When it comes to MAC, that holds true most of the time. I never disregard something these days based on low ratings alone. And also not a big fan of e/l review bec she mostly tests them only in the lower lash line.


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 24, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I use to listen to her reviews but I don't anymore cause some stuff she rates low I actually liked them when I tried it on myself. So yea I don't pay too much attention to her reviews anymore.


Yea because didnt she rate the Mac Pedro Lourenco blush very low and it still sold out and everyone loved it.


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yeah but its an internal system followed by the blog, anything below 59  straight F.


Got it that makes sense thanks for explaining!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 24, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Yea because didnt she rate the Mac Pedro Lourenco blush very low and it still sold out and everyone loved it.


  I know!I am still on 2 minds about missing it. I would have def gotten that if not for Karens similar review too. But then later everyone raved about it.MAC def has some big time quality issues.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 24, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> It can be just a little patchy but as long as your lips are moisturized and maybe use a lip primer you are good to go.


  It's still a skip for me (always was) right along with all the others. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I know!I am still on 2 minds about missing it. I would have def gotten that if not for Karens similar review too. But then later everyone raved about it.MAC def has some big time quality issues.


  I wish I hadn't skipped it either, but I wasn't sure if it'd show up on me properly and since I couldn't try it on in store I skipped and now regret it.


----------



## jenise (Jul 24, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Mine doesn't look that bad on my lips


 SAme here! I love coven :eyelove:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 24, 2014)

jenise said:


> SAme here! I love coven


  I love mine too !!


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm still torn on the KVD lipsticks.  I really want to try one for the smell alone, but MAC is so much cheaper.  Hmmm.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 24, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm still torn on the KVD lipsticks.  I really want to try one for the smell alone, but MAC is so much cheaper.  Hmmm.


  They're really lovely but with all the other things coming out soon those KVD ones have been put pretty far back on the burner in Naomi Land. I might pick one up at some point, but it'll be probably a few months or so.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> They're really lovely but with all the other things coming out soon those KVD ones have been put pretty far back on the burner in Naomi Land. I might pick one up at some point, but it'll be probably a few months or so.


  What specifically have you been eyeing that's coming out soon?


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 24, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm still torn on the KVD lipsticks.  I really want to try one for the smell alone, but MAC is so much cheaper.  Hmmm.


  IMO I love her lipsticks a lot but yes I would much rather pay the Mac price instead


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> They're really lovely but with all the other things coming out soon those KVD ones have been put pretty far back on the burner in Naomi Land. I might pick one up at some point, but it'll be probably a few months or so.


  What's going on in Naomi Land??


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> They're really lovely but with all the other things coming out soon those KVD ones hav*e been put pretty far back on the burner *in Naomi Land. I might pick one up at some point, but it'll be probably a few months or so.


  Same here! I love the shades but the texture seems a bit dry for me which means even if i buy one, I would end up using it rarely. It was the matte ones I was interested in but skipparooo


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Nope! Vampy lips all day, erry day!





rocksteadybaby said:


> :yeah:





NaomiH said:


> Yup! It's darker and vampier. Though I wouldn't really call Heroine vampy at all. Here's Temptalia wearing it:
> 
> And the lovely Charismafulltv:


:yahoo: woop yea Smoked Purple has more black in it I think. I love it. I guess I need it lol


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> woop yea Smoked Purple has more black in it I think. I love it. I guess I need it lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 24, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> What specifically have you been eyeing that's coming out soon?


  Well, once July is over I want 3 blushes from NARS (Unlawful & Outlaw & Seduction) I want the 3 matte lippies from Novel Romance, at least 6 from the Matte lip collection, probably Sideshow You blush from Simpsons, and Rocky Horror may or may not be a big haul. I'm also contemplating getting the lippies from Nasty Gal and the one from Kinky Boots. I think that's it off the top of my head.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 24, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> oke: oke:


:lol: oh no pokey sticks


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Well, once July is over I want 3 blushes from NARS (Unlawful & Outlaw & Seduction) I want the 3 matte lippies from Novel Romance, at least 6 from the Matte lip collection, probably Sideshow You blush from Simpsons, and Rocky Horror may or may not be a big haul. I'm also contemplating getting the lippies from Nasty Gal and the one from Kinky Boots. I think that's it off the top of my head.


I am eyeing two of the lipsticks from nasty gal


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 24, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> What's going on in Naomi Land??


  A whole lot of nothing! My days are filled with being at work and my evenings as of late have been full of wine, sushi and Pinhead followed up by bed. Wash, Rinse, Repeat.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Same here! I love the shades but the texture seems a bit dry for me which means even if i buy one, I would end up using it rarely. *It was the matte ones I was interested in but skipparooo *


  Same. I think if I get any of her lippies it may be the liquid lipsticks and skip the Studded Kiss ones all together. Who knows though.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> A whole lot of nothing! My days are filled with being at work and my evenings as of late have been full of wine, sushi and Pinhead followed up by bed. Wash, Rinse, Repeat.


I love sushi!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am eyeing two of the lipsticks from nasty gal


  I'm going to hold out on swatches before I make a final list. I like the colours, but "dark purple", "burgundy" etc could mean anything. I just posted a pic of a dark purple. lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love sushi!


  and I love wine


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love sushi!


  It's my favorite food!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 24, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> and I love wine


  They're great together too.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm going to hold out on swatches before I make a final list. I like the colours, but "dark purple", "burgundy" etc could mean anything. I just posted a pic of a dark purple. lol


I know true! Very vague descriptions. Hopefully swatches are vamptastic


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Well, once July is over I want 3 blushes from NARS (Unlawful & Outlaw & Seduction) I want the 3 matte lippies from Novel Romance, at least 6 from the Matte lip collection, probably Sideshow You blush from Simpsons, and Rocky Horror may or may not be a big haul. I'm also contemplating getting the lippies from Nasty Gal and the one from Kinky Boots. I think that's it off the top of my head.


  I really want to try the Nars blushes


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 24, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I really want to try the Nars blushes


  The one I do have I really like!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> The one I do have I really like!


  Which one do you have?


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 24, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Which one do you have?


  Taj Mahal


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Well, once July is over I want 3 blushes from NARS (Unlawful & Outlaw & Seduction) I want the 3 matte lippies from Novel Romance, at least 6 from the Matte lip collection, probably Sideshow You blush from Simpsons, and Rocky Horror may or may not be a big haul. I'm also contemplating getting the lippies from Nasty Gal and the one from Kinky Boots. I think that's it off the top of my head.


Looking forward to Unlawful too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  None of the fall collections have really grasped my attention yet, maybe once it gets closer or more swatches


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 24, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I really want to try the Nars blushes


omg you have too! you will become addicted to them and buy more


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 24, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Looking forward to Unlawful too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I have a slight addiction to matte lipsticks so I'm more than likely going to be buying a lot of them this fall. lol
  I plan on going in the store and checking everything in person though as they launch so my list will probably end up whittled down quite a bit.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I have a slight addiction to matte lipsticks so I'm more than likely going to be buying a lot of them this fall. lol I plan on going in the store and checking everything in person though as they launch so my list will probably end up whittled down quite a bit.


Im hoping to do the same. But I'll need help really making choices. That's when ladies who buy online help me lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 24, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Looking forward to Unlawful too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I know that's why I'm scared to try them out lol. Is Unlawful isn't limited edition is it?


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I have a slight addiction to matte lipsticks so I'm more than likely going to be buying a lot of them this fall. lol
> I plan on going in the store and checking everything in person though as they launch so my list will probably end up whittled down quite a bit.


Yes I plan on doing that too, no more blindly buying online for me! I need to go in stores and try all these upcoming collections on just to make sure its really what I want.


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 24, 2014)

I dont think so Im pretty sure its permanent. A good time to buy them is during Sephoras f & f sale so at least you save a little bit, they used to be $26 back when I bought them now there $30


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 24, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> I dont think so Im pretty sure its permanent. A good time to buy them is during Sephoras f & f sale so at least you save a little bit, they used to be $26 back when I bought them now there $30


  When do they have the F&F sale? Yea I remember them being cheaper than $30 lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 24, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> When do they have the F&F sale? Yea I remember them being cheaper than $30 lol


I was curious when that was too


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I was curious when that was too


  I was looking on the internet and it said around November but didn't say exact dates


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Well, once July is over I want 3 blushes from NARS (Unlawful & Outlaw & Seduction) I want the 3 matte lippies from Novel Romance, at least 6 from the Matte lip collection, probably Sideshow You blush from Simpsons, and Rocky Horror may or may not be a big haul. I'm also contemplating getting the lippies from Nasty Gal and the one from Kinky Boots. I think that's it off the top of my head.


  Its almost the same list except I need just the unlawful blush and both the blushes from Simpsons. RHPS( 1 or 2 lippie and that MYSTERY blush id it turns out to be cool), NR (3 mattes), Matte (all mattes except heroine though I wonder pander me will turn out to be a bit lighter shade) and Nasty Gal (based on swatches of course)We kind of end up getting almost the same things from MAC collex always.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 24, 2014)

I'll wait and buy in November then


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 24, 2014)

No its perm!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 24, 2014)

Yeah it should be around Nov7-15th, I think.


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 24, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> When do they have the F&F sale? Yea I remember them being cheaper than $30 lol


  Yea Its usually around November


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 24, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Yea Its usually around November





Vineetha said:


> Yeah it should be around Nov7-15th, I think.:flower:


Thank you ladies.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 24, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Yea Its usually around November


  Cool!! I can get some Nars stuff


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 24, 2014)

Melrose said:


> If the amy winehouse wannabe is the one that brings the brushes out, I'm gonna choke her with her bedazzled belt!


  LOL!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Its almost the same list except I need just the unlawful blush and both the blushes from Simpsons. RHPS( 1 or 2 lippie and that MYSTERY blush id it turns out to be cool), NR (3 mattes), Matte (all mattes except heroine though I wonder pander me will turn out to be a bit lighter shade) and Nasty Gal (based on swatches of course)We kind of end up getting almost the same things from MAC collex always.


  Maybe we're connected at the brain.


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 24, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Cool!! I can get some Nars stuff


Yes! Nars usually does a 20% off around that time too, and they have more blushes online then Sephora does


----------



## ginski (Jul 24, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I haven't noticed any changes either :shrugs:. It's okay you were bad I don't know if you noticed we were all bad lmao!! That's why we added Enabler-ville


omg this moves fast lol! It might just be my phone then because I can click on them but they disappear as fast as they come up. Interesting.  I'm a bad bad girl lol


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 24, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Yes! Nars usually does a 20% off around that time too, and they have more blushes online then Sephora does


  Some really awesome shades! The next time I order directly from them I'm getting Gilda. Unlawful and Oasis are going to have to come first, though, since I have my Sephora gift card I need to use.


----------



## ginski (Jul 24, 2014)

On the other hand do I need the becca lychee/Opal souffle and the Opal perfecting powder? Neither? One over the other? Damn you ulta and your coupons!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 24, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Yes! Nars usually does a 20% off around that time too, and they have more blushes online then Sephora does


  I didn't know Nars also does deals. Well that is good to know aswell


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I didn't know Nars also does deals. Well that is good to know aswell


  Still planning on getting Gilda?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 24, 2014)

ginski said:


> On the other hand do I need the becca lychee/Opal souffle and the Opal perfecting powder? Neither? One over the other? Damn you ulta and your coupons!


  If you love blush, I say get the Souffle, because you get both.
  If you are more of a just highlighting girl and blush isn't all that important then get the Perfecting Powder.

  If you love both then get both lol the coupons on ulta are fab.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 24, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Still planning on getting Gilda?


  Of course! I love gilda too much to pass it up


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 24, 2014)

Does anyone have the Tarte Rainforest After Dark palette yet? I keep adding it to my cart and then deleting it.


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 24, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Some really awesome shades! The next time I order directly from them I'm getting Gilda. Unlawful and Oasis are going to have to come first, though, since I have my Sephora gift card I need to use.


Oh you will love Gilda! Now that I looked up unlawful again I might have to skip, I thought it leaned more orange but some of the swatches show it as more pink
  Oasis is beautiful! It looks like a lighter version of Sin almost. I have to pick up another Gina and Silvana, I hit pan on both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and Naomih has got me lusting after Outlaw


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I didn't know Nars also does deals. Well that is good to know aswell


Yep! They do random sales throughout the year but for sure a friends and family sale around Christmas time


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 24, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Does anyone have the Tarte Rainforest After Dark palette yet? I keep adding it to my cart and then deleting it.


Nope but thats a really pretty palette! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That would be great for traveling


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 24, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Does anyone have the Tarte Rainforest After Dark palette yet? I keep adding it to my cart and then deleting it.


  You should buy it.
  I am planning on getting it for my sister.
  It is lovely and limited edition lol


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 24, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Does anyone have the Tarte Rainforest After Dark palette yet? I keep adding it to my cart and then deleting it.


  I have it and I love it!  To quote Dolly "you need it"  LOL"


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 24, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I have it and I love it!  To quote Dolly "you need it"  LOL"


:lol: you all do


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Maybe we're connected at the brain.


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :lol: you all do


  Haahaaa


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 24, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Some really awesome shades! The next time I order directly from them I'm getting Gilda. Unlawful and Oasis are going to have to come first, though, since I have my Sephora gift card I need to use.


  and that BKLR one too! I love that shade!


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> and that BKLR one too! I love that shade!


  I love the BLKR one too!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 24, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I love the BLKR one too!









Maybe because its NARS exclusive that I dont hear about it often, But that is one LOVELY shade!


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :frenz: Maybe because its NARS exclusive that I dont hear about it often, But that is one LOVELY shade!


  I'm thinking of getting everything in that collection.  I have the lipstick, lip pencil, blush, and illuminator.  It brings back fond memories of walking around in the village back in my college days!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 24, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I'm thinking of getting everything in that collection. I have the lipstick, lip pencil, blush, and illuminator. It brings back fond memories of walking around in the village back in my college days!


  Nice! NARS does an FnF around November too! oh and that illuminator is also really nice!


----------



## ginski (Jul 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> If you love blush, I say get the Souffle, because you get both. If you are more of a just highlighting girl and blush isn't all that important then get the Perfecting Powder.  If you love both then get both lol the coupons on ulta are fab.


all I heard was buy both :haha:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 24, 2014)

ginski said:


> all I heard was buy both


  Only that matters.You got the jist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ulta free  Beach tint is sold out right now,I think. Probably wait for it to come back or next offer.


----------



## ginski (Jul 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Only that matters.You got the jist :haha:  Ulta free  Beach tint is sold out right now,I think. Probably wait for it to come back or next offer.


so on that high now I got hit with a low. ... poe literally fell apart in my hands, cap fell off in purse, found lippie falling out of case! Wtf! I used it once!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 24, 2014)

ginski said:


> all I heard was buy both :haha:


:lmao:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 24, 2014)

ginski said:


> so on that high now I got hit with a low. ... poe literally fell apart in my hands, cap fell off in purse, found lippie falling out of case! Wtf! I used it once!


nooo thats so sad


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 24, 2014)

ginski said:


> so on that high now I got hit with a low. ... poe literally fell apart in my hands, cap fell off in purse, found lippie falling out of case! Wtf! I used it once!








 Oh no!


----------



## ginski (Jul 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> nooo thats so sad


I smashed it back in and said u better stay in fucker!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 24, 2014)

ginski said:


> I smashed it back in and said u better stay in fucker!


Well that fucker better stay in or else :whip:


----------



## ginski (Jul 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Well that fucker better stay in or else :whip:


rowr!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 24, 2014)

ginski said:


> so on that high now I got hit with a low. ... poe literally fell apart in my hands, cap fell off in purse, found lippie falling out of case! Wtf! I used it once!


  That's so sad!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I didn't know Nars also does deals. Well that is good to know aswell


  Yeah, plus you can get cash back through ebates! lol Win Win!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Oh you will love Gilda! Now that I looked up unlawful again I might have to skip, I thought it leaned more orange but some of the swatches show it as more pink
> Oasis is beautiful! It looks like a lighter version of Sin almost. I have to pick up another Gina and Silvana, I hit pan on both
> 
> 
> ...







  I hand swatched it and it's so gorgeous! I had pains leaving it behind.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 25, 2014)

Good morninggg!


----------



## ginski (Jul 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good morninggg! :flower:


good morning sunshine! :bouquet:


----------



## ginski (Jul 25, 2014)

And who are we enabling this beautiful morning? :evil:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good morninggg!


  Good morning brain buddy!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 25, 2014)

ginski said:


> good morning sunshine!


  Anyone and anything who comes along enablerville!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning brain buddy!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 25, 2014)

I was just going through the comments on Ansatasia IG bec her contour refill launch was delayed to some IT issues.


----------



## Melrose (Jul 25, 2014)

Good morning lovely ladies!


----------



## jenise (Jul 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I was just going through the comments on Ansatasia IG bec her contour refill launch was delayed to some IT issues.


  yes


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 25, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Good morning lovely ladies!


  Good morning mel!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 25, 2014)

jenise said:


> yes


  Exactly!


----------



## Melrose (Jul 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I was just going through the comments on Ansatasia IG bec her contour refill launch was delayed to some IT issues. :blink:


 I have that palette and LOVE it but sadly can't use it with my current skin problem. I'm having a brain fart, but what are IT issues?


----------



## jenise (Jul 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Exactly!


  the same thing happened with the original release of the contour kit! I know its not Anastasia's fault per se but they need to get their act together!! they keep pushing the release back and its SUPER annoying


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 25, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I have that palette and LOVE it but sadly can't use it with my current skin problem. I'm having a brain fart, but what are IT issues?








They were planning to launch a new set of shades and refills. Lots of new shades. It was set to launch yest 9AM PST but didnt happen due to some IT issues.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 25, 2014)

jenise said:


> the same thing happened with the original release of the contour kit! I know its not Anastasia's fault per se but they need to get their act together!! they keep pushing the release back and its SUPER annoying


  Yeah I know! And if it sells out like thatt one then all this becomes all the more annoying!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  She has promised a big discount at launch though, hopefully its something good or it will just add to the frenzy and crash the site all over!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 25, 2014)

Good morning everyone


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 25, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Good morning everyone


  Good morning Buddy!


----------



## ginski (Jul 25, 2014)

jenise said:


> the same thing happened with the original release of the contour kit! I know its not Anastasia's fault per se but they need to get their act together!! they keep pushing the release back and its SUPER annoying


I ordered the regular one on Sunday, then the site went whack and lost my login info, I got an email confirming purchase but then nothing. .... so I sent them a nice email asking for some info on my order, like a tracking number? Do I even have an order?       I know you took my money. ...  Yes?  No?  Maybe?  crickets........    Where's the palette shithead! We know you took the money Lebowski!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Good morning lovely ladies!


  Good morning!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 25, 2014)

ginski said:


> Where's the palette shithead! We know you took the money Lebowski!


  That s all right! They ship in like 13 days usually before that. And once  shipped you will get an email. Till then nothing , nada.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Good morning everyone


  Good morning!


----------



## ginski (Jul 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> That s all right! They ship in like 13 days usually before that. And once  shipped you will get an email. Till then nothing , nada. :haha:


why is it that the rest of the world usually gets to my door asap. Any cosmetic company? Three to six weeks! lol! Don't they know I'm already over their product before it gets here?   I know, I have instant gratification issues. ... :sigh:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 25, 2014)

Once you get the confirmation , then it takes a few days (long days) to get it processed. Usually there is no communication between and once its shipped (though they say 13 days, it ships somewhere around a week but could totally depend on the volume). Once its shipped you do get a mail having tracking #. They have one of the LONGEST processing time, so


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

So I washed my SK buffer brush last night using the SK brush cleaner because just hot water was not getting the Studio Fix out of the bristles and had no bleeding or shedding!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 25, 2014)

ginski said:


> I know, I have instant gratification issues. ...


  Oh I have the same issue.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 IONLY order if there is something I badly want and is available only on their website. Otherwise no way I am waiting that long!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So I washed my SK buffer brush last night using the SK brush cleaner because just hot water was not getting the Studio Fix out of the bristles and had no bleeding or shedding!


  Thats so promising!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have to give a bath to all my brushes this weekend.


----------



## ginski (Jul 25, 2014)

:thud:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 25, 2014)

ginski said:


>


  IKR, I think its better these days.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Few were complaining that it took a month to process previously 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And with the oncoming volume I dunno what they are planning


----------



## ginski (Jul 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh I have the same issue.:haha:  IONLY order if there is something I badly want and is available only on their website. Otherwise no way I am waiting that long!


my first and possibly last product I ever get from their company. Only because of the customer service (lack of to be exact). I wonder if I can cancel it.....?   #controlfreakmakeupdivaissues


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Thats so promising!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I actually like brush washing time. lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 25, 2014)

ginski said:


> #controlfreakmakeupdivaissues


  You can call them up and do that. The contact would be in the confirmation mail you received. I think its better to leave it at that at this point if you really want the product. Its bad but it will get worse if you have to track it own later.


----------



## ginski (Jul 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I actually like brush washing time. lol


me too!zen-like in a way.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I actually like brush washing time. lol


  Me too! I like when it all becomes black and white oh and now purple again!!!!!!


----------



## ginski (Jul 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> You can call them up and do that. The contact would be in the confirmation mail you received. I think its better to leave it at that at this point if you really want the product. Its bad but it will get worse if you have to track it own later. hboy:


Yuk.  Thanks for the info hun! :kisses:


----------



## Melrose (Jul 25, 2014)

ginski said:


> I ordered the regular one on Sunday, then the site went whack and lost my login info, I got an email confirming purchase but then nothing. .... so I sent them a nice email asking for some info on my order, like a tracking number? Do I even have an order?       I know you took my money. ...  Yes?  No?  Maybe?  crickets........    Where's the palette shithead! We know you took the money Lebowski!


 Ha! Love it! Yes, ordering my palette was a hassle as well. It took about 2 1/2 weeks to arrive. I called them and they kinda had attitude and were like you'll get a confirmation when it ships. No more info than that.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 25, 2014)

ginski said:


> Yuk. Thanks for the info hun!








Anytime! Its currently sold out now. I think everyone waiting for those refills just went ahead and ordered the existing one I guess!


----------



## Melrose (Jul 25, 2014)

ginski said:


> why is it that the rest of the world usually gets to my door asap. Any cosmetic company? Three to six weeks! lol! Don't they know I'm already over their product before it gets here?   I know, I have instant gratification issues. ... :sigh:


 I need instant gratification too or I am one pissed off momma!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Me too! I like when it all becomes black and white oh and now purple again!!!!!!


  Yeah! I love watching all the makeup washing off and seeing it the coloured water swirl around in the sink. lol


----------



## ginski (Jul 25, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I need instant gratification too or I am one pissed off momma!


I got so peeved when my nyx order took forfreakingever that I wasn't excited when they showed up. I hope im not underwhelmed with this.


----------



## Melrose (Jul 25, 2014)

So last night my 3 year old son decides to fill up my bathroom sink with water and play with my beauty blender. He tried to hide the evidence by squeezing it back into the plastic container while it was soaking wet! I found it ripped up right before bedtime  it's a good thing he's cute!


----------



## ginski (Jul 25, 2014)

Melrose said:


> So last night my 3 year old son decides to fill up my bathroom sink with water and play with my beauty blender. He tried to hide the evidence by squeezing it back into the plastic container while it was soaking wet! I found it ripped up right before bedtime  it's a good thing he's cute!


mg:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 25, 2014)

Melrose said:


> So last night my 3 year old son decides to fill up my bathroom sink with water and play with my beauty blender. He tried to hide the evidence by squeezing it back into the plastic container while it was soaking wet! I found it ripped up right before bedtime
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mel33t (Jul 25, 2014)

Melrose said:


> So last night my 3 year old son decides to fill up my bathroom sink with water and play with my beauty blender. He tried to hide the evidence by squeezing it back into the plastic container while it was soaking wet! I found it ripped up right before bedtime  it's a good thing he's cute!


  Lol oh no!! Those would be super fun bath toys though because they start small and swell up andhold the water... Lol a very expensive bath toy.


----------



## Melrose (Jul 25, 2014)

ginski said:


> I got so peeved when my nyx order took forfreakingever that I wasn't excited when they showed up. I hope im not underwhelmed with this.


 Well, I came home to mine after being away on vacation for a week and thought I'd be over it after the long ass wait, but once I put it on...you are gonna love it! Just try and be patient. I know it's hard for us but it's worth it for this palette. I was impressed. I immediately stopped using my ben nye banana powder and also stopped using mac sculpt and only used the palette. I really love it and I've been tempted to break it out again. Damn non comedogenic makeup! There's no good stuff out there!!!


----------



## ginski (Jul 25, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Well, I came home to mine after being away on vacation for a week and thought I'd be over it after the long ass wait, but once I put it on...you are gonna love it! Just try and be patient. I know it's hard for us but it's worth it for this palette. I was impressed. I immediately stopped using my ben nye banana powder and also stopped using mac sculpt and only used the palette. I really love it and I've been tempted to break it out again. Damn non comedogenic makeup! There's no good stuff out there!!!


are there breakout issues with this company?? So lost lol!


----------



## Melrose (Jul 25, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Lol oh no!! Those would be super fun bath toys though because they start small and swell up andhold the water... Lol a very expensive bath toy.


 Lol, yeah I already told him he owes me a new one when he becomes a makeup artist. My hubby will kill me if he hears that! :haha:


----------



## Melrose (Jul 25, 2014)

ginski said:


> are there breakout issues with this company?? So lost lol!


 No, not that I know of. I'm having breakout issues. I used some mac skin stuff and it broke me out. Long story short, my dermatologist said get rid of all cosmetics and only wear non comedogenic stuff so I can use this palette or much else for that matter.


----------



## ginski (Jul 25, 2014)

Melrose said:


> No, not that I know of. I'm having breakout issues. I used some mac skin stuff and it broke me out. Long story short, my dermatologist said get rid of all cosmetics and only wear non comedogenic stuff so I can use this palette or much else for that matter.


oh man that's absolutely awful! Sorry to hear that and I hope it clears up so you can use your stuff!


----------



## Melrose (Jul 25, 2014)

Melrose said:


> No, not that I know of. I'm having breakout issues. I used some mac skin stuff and it broke me out. Long story short, my dermatologist said get rid of all cosmetics and only wear non comedogenic stuff so I can use this palette or much else for that matter.


 Sorry meant CANT use this palette.


----------



## mel33t (Jul 25, 2014)

Its not even noon and already I'm fedup with work and lemming for a Sephora trip.   ...people are pretty thick headed sometimes.


----------



## jenise (Jul 25, 2014)

mel33t said:


> ...people are pretty thick headed sometimes.


  yes! thankfully the firm I work at has a summer schedule and I get out at two! sooo ready for the weekend


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

Melrose said:


> So last night my 3 year old son decides to fill up my bathroom sink with water and play with my beauty blender. He tried to hide the evidence by squeezing it back into the plastic container while it was soaking wet! I found it ripped up right before bedtime
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  RIP Beauty Blender.


----------



## mel33t (Jul 25, 2014)

jenise said:


> yes! thankfully the firm I work at has a summer schedule and I get out at two! sooo ready for the weekend


  Me too!! Yay for summer Fridays


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

mel33t said:


> ...people are pretty thick headed sometimes.


  I've been at work under 2 hours and am already angst ridden and cranky. It's going to be a long day.


----------



## Melrose (Jul 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> RIP Beauty Blender.


 Luckily I have another one but that boy still owes me!


----------



## jenise (Jul 25, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Me too!! Yay for summer Fridays


  woohooo! going on a sephora and ulta shopping spree with my best friend after work too so of course the day is draggggggging


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 25, 2014)

jenise said:


> woohooo! going on a sephora and ulta shopping spree with my best friend after work too so of course the day is draggggggging


  Is gonna be a long day for me. I have 2 back2back meeting AFTER 2 which could go either way . It can either be over in under an hour or can extend to 8pm if we decide to close the defects today itself!


----------



## jenise (Jul 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Is gonna be a long day for me. I have 2 back2back meeting AFTER 2 which could go either way . It can either be over in under an hour or can extend to 8 if we decide to close the defects today itself!


  awl man! hope they dont last too long!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 25, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Yes! Nars usually does a 20% off around that time too, and they have more blushes online then Sephora does
> Oh that is great to know Nars does it as well
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *MandyVanHook*
> 
> ...


  All these pretty shades of blush I want them all!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 25, 2014)

ginski said:


> so on that high now I got hit with a low. ... poe literally fell apart in my hands, cap fell off in purse, found lippie falling out of case! Wtf! I used it once!


  Oh no!! What a bummer!! I would die if that happened to me


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Anyone and anything who comes along enablerville!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Good Morning!! Girls


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 25, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Good Morning!! Girls


  Good morning!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Melrose (Jul 25, 2014)

Hey ladies, just wondering, where do you all store your makeup brushes? I'm looking for a cute container. The one I have right now is already too small and with the new SK brushes I definitely need something new. Any ideas?


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 25, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Hey ladies, just wondering, where do you all store your makeup brushes? I'm looking for a cute container. The one I have right now is already too small and with the new SK brushes I definitely need something new. Any ideas?


  I was just thinking the exact same thing I need something for my SK brushes as well they are so pretty I want to show them off on my Vanity. I only have a few Mac brushes and right now I just store them in one of those plastic storage containers with my Blushes and Shadows.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

Good Morning Ladies!
  I am on my way to a dentist appointment for my mother.
  Dental surgery day is officially upon us


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Good Morning Ladies!
> I am on my way to a dentist appointment for my mother.
> Dental surgery day is officially upon us


  Oh poor Mama!! I hope everything goes smoothly for her


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Good Morning Ladies!
> I am on my way to a dentist appointment for my mother.
> Dental surgery day is officially upon us


  take care!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> take care!


  Thank you babe!


----------



## Melrose (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Good Morning Ladies! I am on my way to a dentist appointment for my mother. Dental surgery day is officially upon us hboy:


 Good luck. Keeping you and your mother in my thoughts.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 25, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Hey ladies, just wondering, where do you all store your makeup brushes? I'm looking for a cute container. The one I have right now is already too small and with the new SK brushes I definitely need something new. Any ideas?


  I store mine in Glass jars that i got off target from around $3 for one. Fill some beads and voils you have a fancy brush storage. And I love the little brush holders from container store too - umbra one


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 25, 2014)

http://www.containerstore.com/shop/bath/cosmeticsOrganizers?productId=10025825&ci_src={ifpla:17588969}{ifpe:27500988}&ci_sku=10049535&srccode=cii_17588969&cpncode=34-218223452-2&utm_source=channelintelligence&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=google

  Beads:
  http://www.save-on-crafts.com/glasspearls1.html

  (you can also find these at any craft store too)


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank you, I just want this to go smoothly as a precursor to her actual surgery.
> She has been so scared, *I want her to come out of it.....like "was that all" lol*
> Thank you babe!


  I sure hope everything goes smooth and without a glitch!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Good Morning!! Girls


  Morning Brows!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Hey ladies, just wondering, where do you all store your makeup brushes? I'm looking for a cute container. The one I have right now is already too small and with the new SK brushes I definitely need something new. Any ideas?


  I actually store mine in this little box I had gotten an Alice in Wonderland coffee mug in. I thought the box was too cute to trash so I cut the tabs off the top and put my brushes in it. 


  The box:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Good Morning Ladies!
> I am on my way to a dentist appointment for my mother.
> Dental surgery day is officially upon us


  Hope everything goes well today!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I actually store mine in this little box I had gotten an Alice in Wonderland coffee mug in. I thought the box was too cute to trash so I cut the tabs off the top and put my brushes in it.
> 
> 
> The box:


  how cute !! Great idea


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> how cute !! Great idea


  Thank ya! It's worked out well for holding the brushes, especially after I put some little glass beads in it.


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I actually store mine in this little box I had gotten an Alice in Wonderland coffee mug in. I thought the box was too cute to trash so I cut the tabs off the top and put my brushes in it.
> 
> 
> The box:


So cute, I love Alice in Wonderland


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 25, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Its not even noon and already I'm fedup with work and lemming for a Sephora trip.   ...people are pretty thick headed sometimes.


  TGIF!!!!!  Can't wait to get otta here!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> So cute, I love Alice in Wonderland


  So do I! I actually have a really old copy I got from a garage sale that was printed in like 1912 I think it is. I'd love a first edition of the book though.


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I actually store mine in this little box I had gotten an Alice in Wonderland coffee mug in. I thought the box was too cute to trash so I cut the tabs off the top and put my brushes in it.   I love it!!   The box:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I actually store mine in this little box I had gotten an Alice in Wonderland coffee mug in. I thought the box was too cute to trash so I cut the tabs off the top and put my brushes in it.
> 
> 
> The box:


  Oh wow! I like it! Thats a fun idea!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Good Morning Ladies!
> I am on my way to a dentist appointment for my mother.
> Dental surgery day is officially upon us


Good* evening *lol ( 18 PM here that is why 
  Well, I hope everything will be all right.


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So do I! I actually have a really old copy I got from a garage sale that was printed in like 1912 I think it is. I'd love a first edition of the book though.


  So cool! I love old books 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  My great grandfather worked in a library that's why we have a huge bookshelf full of those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  For my birthday I got a nice bracelet from my mother:
  https://www.etsy.com/listing/66332296/cheshire-cat-alice-in-wonderland-english?ref=shop_home_active_22

  I love it so much


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> So cool! I love old books
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  OMG!!! I love that more than I can even express right now!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So do I! I actually have a really old copy I got from a garage sale that was printed in like 1912 I think it is. I'd love a first edition of the book though.


  Wow! Scored!! I love Alice and Wonderland my fav


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 25, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> So cool! I love old books
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That is really cute!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 25, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> TGIF!!!!! Can't wait to get otta here!!


  I just got into work a hour ago and I want to already get otta here


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> OMG!!! I love that more than I can even express right now!


They have so many great bracelets there. When I first visited the shop I was overwhelmed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Just wanted all of them.


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 25, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I just got into work a hour ago and I want to already get otta here


  LOL!!!  How's it going Brows?  Any luck with finding a new place?


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> They have so many great bracelets there. When I first visited the shop I was overwhelmed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm looking at it now and going:


----------



## Melrose (Jul 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.containerstore.com/shop/...elligence&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=google  Beads: http://www.save-on-crafts.com/glasspearls1.html  (you can also find these at any craft store too)  :flower:


 Great ideas. Thanks!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I just got into work a hour ago and I want to already get otta here


  I feel ya, I've been here 3 1/2 hours way too long this morning.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 25, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> LOL!!! How's it going Brows? Any luck with finding a new place?


  Been looking here and there it sucks cause most places don't allow pets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and if they do they are asking for crazy deposits and pet rent... WTF!! My poor Doggy better get a job lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Been looking here and there it sucks cause most places don't allow pets
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm looking at it now and going:


 Same here (and the periodic table bracelets as well) :lol:


----------



## Melrose (Jul 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I actually store mine in this little box I had gotten an Alice in Wonderland coffee mug in. I thought the box was too cute to trash so I cut the tabs off the top and put my brushes in it.    The box:


 Looks like there's a lot of alice in wonderland lovers here! That's the theme I want for my house. I'm just waiting for my kids to get a bit older before I do it so they don't destroy everything and break my heart. My decor will be alice in wonderland on acid, lol. Lots of black and white, mirrored furniture and bright pops of color.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Same here (and the periodic table bracelets as well)


  That bracelet is awesome! I was just ogling it! lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Looks like there's a lot of alice in wonderland lovers here! That's the theme I want for my house. I'm just waiting for my kids to get a bit older before I do it so they don't destroy everything and break my heart. My decor will be alice in wonderland on acid, lol. Lots of black and white, mirrored furniture and bright pops of color.


  Oh that sounds pretty bitchin'!


----------



## Melrose (Jul 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh that sounds pretty bitchin'!


 Yeah, my husband was down with the whole idea until I said I wanted to replace all the tile flooring with black and white tile :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

I swear I'm about to order the Dracula one!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Yeah, my husband was down with the whole idea until I said I wanted to replace all the tile flooring with black and white tile


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  who can say no to this little face


----------



## Melrose (Jul 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :lol:


 Lol, I can't believe he was actually ok with the idea of painting black and white horizontal stripes on the walls. Guess the tile idea was just OTT!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 25, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Looks like there's a lot of alice in wonderland lovers here! That's the theme I want for my house. I'm just waiting for my kids to get a bit older before I do it so they don't destroy everything and break my heart. My decor will be alice in wonderland on acid, lol. Lots of black and white, mirrored furniture and bright pops of color.


  Sound like my dream house


----------



## Melrose (Jul 25, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> who can say no to this little face


 Aww, too cute. What a sweet baby!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> who can say no to this little face


  I could! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Just kidding, I'm a sucker for adorable doggies and yours is pretty damn adorable. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Lol, I can't believe he was actually ok with the idea of painting black and white horizontal stripes on the walls. Guess the tile idea was just OTT!


  You'd think he'd be down with the tile and not the walls if anything.


----------



## Melrose (Jul 25, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Sound like my dream house


 Have you ever seen pics of KVD's house? That's another look I love! But I think it would scare the shit out of my kids.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I could!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  lmao!! Apparently others can say no too


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm trying to talk FP into buying me the vintage map of London bracelet, I think I'm wearing him down. lol

  https://www.etsy.com/listing/111864051/london-map-jewelry-antique-street-map?ref=related-3


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 25, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Have you ever seen pics of KVD's house? That's another look I love! But I think it would scare the shit out of my kids.


  I love her house now that would be my ideal house.. I have mine decorated a little Gothic my kids got use to it !!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Have you ever seen pics of KVD's house? That's another look I love! But I think it would scare the shit out of my kids.


  I LOVE her house!


----------



## Melrose (Jul 25, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I love her house now that would be my ideal house.. I have mine decorated a little Gothic my kids got use to it !! :haha:


  Damn, you're right! Screw the kids! They'll get used to it! I would love a cross between alice in wonderland and gothic style like KVD. Just don't touch anything kids, lol. Actually, they've kinda gotten used to all the skulls and stuff I put out around the house during Halloween. They just think mommy is a little different, lol


----------



## Melrose (Jul 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I LOVE her house!





NaomiH said:


> I LOVE her house!


 I think she put it up for sale a while back. What I wouldn't give to own that home, furniture and all! Like I said, screw it if the kids are scared, they can get over it, lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 25, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Damn, you're right! Screw the kids! They'll get used to it! I would love a cross between alice in wonderland and gothic style like KVD. Just don't touch anything kids, lol. Actually, they've kinda gotten used to all the skulls and stuff I put out around the house during Halloween. They just think mommy is a little different, lol


  They will get use to it I have all kind of skulls and weird stuff around my house but of course I had my house like that since they were babies so they don't no any difference. Oh and for Halloween they already I will go crazy buying all the cute stuff lol. The only thing they complained about was cause I told them I wanted to buy a taxidermy bat that is in a picture frame and they were like Mom you are going to far HAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 25, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I think she put it up for sale a while back. What I wouldn't give to own that home, furniture and all! Like I said, screw it if the kids are scared, they can get over it, lol


  Yea!! I wanted that house so bad too bad I'm not a Millionaire


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> oke:  I hand swatched it and it's so gorgeous! I had pains leaving it behind.


  Do you plan on getting it after July? 


Vineetha said:


>


 I cant believe Anastasia takes that long to ship out orders! :shock:  Goodness, I don't think I could wait that long. But it also sucks that you cant buy her concealer or those inserts anywhere but on her website, I really wanted to try the concealer but I dont think I could wait that long for an order 





Melrose said:


> Hey ladies, just wondering, where do you all store your makeup brushes? I'm looking for a cute container. The one I have right now is already too small and with the new SK brushes I definitely need something new. Any ideas?


 I bought glass containers from Michaels and use sand to store my brushes, Ill take a pic and post it, and sorry to hear about your beauty blender!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




rocksteadybaby said:


> who can say no to this little face


  ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Melrose (Jul 25, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> They will get use to it I have all kind of skulls and weird stuff around my house but of course I had my house like that since they were babies so they don't no any difference. Oh and for Halloween they already I will go crazy buying all the cute stuff lol. The only thing they complained about was cause I told them I wanted to buy a taxidermy bat that is in a picture frame and they were like Mom you are going to far HAHAHAHAHA!!


 That is so badass! You are one cool mom!


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 25, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> They will get use to it I have all kind of skulls and weird stuff around my house but of course I had my house like that since they were babies so they don't no any difference. Oh and for Halloween they already I will go crazy buying all the cute stuff lol. The only thing they complained about was cause I told them I wanted to buy a taxidermy bat that is in a picture frame and they were like Mom you are going to far HAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I swear I'm about to order the Dracula one!


  That one's also cool 







  No, honestly: I think you won't regret ordering one of them. They're good quality and look really good (at least mine does)


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 25, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Looks like there's a lot of alice in wonderland lovers here! That's the theme I want for my house. I'm just waiting for my kids to get a bit older before I do it so they don't destroy everything and break my heart. My decor will be alice in wonderland on acid, lol. Lots of black and white, mirrored furniture and bright pops of color.


That sounds so cool! I'd love to live in such a house


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 25, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> who can say no to this little face


I am more of a cat person but that dog is heartbreaking cute


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm trying to talk FP into buying me the vintage map of London bracelet, I think I'm wearing him down. lol
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/111864051/london-map-jewelry-antique-street-map?ref=related-3


That one looks gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Haven't visited the site for so long. They have a bunch of new bracelets I haven't seen yet.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Good luck. Keeping you and your mother in my thoughts.





Vineetha said:


> I sure hope everything goes smooth and without a glitch! :kiss:





NaomiH said:


> Hope everything goes well today!


Thank you ladies


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> who can say no to this little face


I love your chihuahua. Whats her name? I used to have um too many :lol: Close to 16 yup I was a chihuahua lady lol


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Close to 16 yup I was a chihuahua lady lol


16 puppies! omg!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Close to 16 yup I was a chihuahua lady lol


  Her name is Lola oh I love Chihuahua's too if I could have 16 I would lmao!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 25, 2014)

Talking about a Alice and Wonderland house I like what the artist did to this one


  http://inhabitat.com/nyc/artist-creates-alice-in-wonderland-home-inside-an-abandoned-farmhouse/alice-in_wonderland-house-spacestv1/?extend=1


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Close to 16 yup I was a chihuahua lady lol


Do you know the cat lady from the Simpsons?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> 16 puppies! omg!! :jawdrop:





rocksteadybaby said:


> Her name is Lola oh I love Chihuahua's too if I could have 16 I would lmao!


Yea 16 lol now I have two   Ahh lola so cute!  My Chihuahuas names are chippo and lillian lol


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 25, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Talking about a Alice and Wonderland house I like what the artist did to this one
> 
> 
> http://inhabitat.com/nyc/artist-creates-alice-in-wonderland-home-inside-an-abandoned-farmhouse/alice-in_wonderland-house-spacestv1/?extend=1


Wow! Image 4... the bedroom


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Do you know the cat lady from the Simpsons?


:lol: Sure do we are best friends lol Actually my best friend has chihuahuas too lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 25, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Wow! Image 4... the bedroom


  Yup My fav and I like the Dining room as well


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Talking about a Alice and Wonderland house I like what the artist did to this one   http://inhabitat.com/nyc/artist-cre...alice-in_wonderland-house-spacestv1/?extend=1


 that's beautiful


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> My Chihuahuas names are chippo and lillian lol


  How cute love their names


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> ADORABLE!!!


  Sure  do!!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 25, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Yup My fav and I like the Dining room as well








 that one's also great.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I think she put it up for sale a while back. What I wouldn't give to own that home, furniture and all! Like I said, screw it if the kids are scared, they can get over it, lol


  I wanted it! lol
  I'd also love to have Maynard Keenan of Tool's house!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> That one's also cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I made a list of my top 3 and plan on buying them one by one. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Talking about a Alice and Wonderland house I like what the artist did to this one
> 
> 
> http://inhabitat.com/nyc/artist-creates-alice-in-wonderland-home-inside-an-abandoned-farmhouse/alice-in_wonderland-house-spacestv1/?extend=1


  WANT!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I made a list of my top 3 and plan on buying them one by one. lol


That's a good idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Which ones are your favorites?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> How cute love their names


I used to have lol :deep breath: clearly lillian and chippo!  Chihua, chiquita, spanky, darla, zack, sandy, miklo, squeak, belle, beasters, gaston, minnie, brown stuff, spanky jr,


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Chihua, chiquita, spanky, darla, zack, sandy, miklo, squeak, belle, beasters, gaston, minnie, brown stuff, spanky jr,


  Wow! so many names 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You Chihuahua lady


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> That's a good idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  These are the ones that I'm going to start off with and then I'm more than likely going to get others over time. I want almost everything in the scientific category. lol
  https://www.etsy.com/listing/165759151/alice-in-wonderland-jewelry-lewis?ref=listing-2
  https://www.etsy.com/listing/82190395/vintage-london-map-with-the-river-thames?ref=listing-18
  https://www.etsy.com/listing/92632065/anatomical-human-skeleton-brass-cuff?ref=listing-1
  https://www.etsy.com/listing/74930101/londons-jack-the-ripper-macabre-brass?ref=listing-9


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Wow! so many names :haha: You Chihuahua lady


Lol I loved them all!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> These are the ones that I'm going to start off with and then I'm more than likely going to get others over time. I want almost everything in the scientific category. lol
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/165759151/alice-in-wonderland-jewelry-lewis?ref=listing-2
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/82190395/vintage-london-map-with-the-river-thames?ref=listing-18
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/92632065/anatomical-human-skeleton-brass-cuff?ref=listing-1
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/74930101/londons-jack-the-ripper-macabre-brass?ref=listing-9


They are all great! I like the one with the map 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Yep, those are great! I am constantly thinking about ordering either the red one with the periodic table or the one with the morse code on it.
  The Newton (laws of motion) bracelet does also seem cool


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> These are the ones that I'm going to start off with and then I'm more than likely going to get others over time. I want almost everything in the scientific category. lol
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/165759151/alice-in-wonderland-jewelry-lewis?ref=listing-2
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/82190395/vintage-london-map-with-the-river-thames?ref=listing-18
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/92632065/anatomical-human-skeleton-brass-cuff?ref=listing-1
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/74930101/londons-jack-the-ripper-macabre-brass?ref=listing-9


  Obsessed, I want the map of london


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Obsessed, I want the map of london


  I want the map of the  London Underground one too!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> They are all great! I like the one with the map
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I LOVE the black periodic table one!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I want the map of the  London Underground one too!!


That one looks great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I like that one better than the map of London I think.
  They should make this with other cities as well. Would be really helpful sometimes


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Chihua, chiquita, spanky, darla, zack, sandy, miklo, squeak, belle, beasters, gaston, minnie, brown stuff, spanky jr,


omg brown stuff and spanky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So cute! Im currently looking for a new dog and I for sure want an all black one so I can name him Pepper lol


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> These are the ones that I'm going to start off with and then I'm more than likely going to get others over time. I want almost everything in the scientific category. lol
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/165759151/alice-in-wonderland-jewelry-lewis?ref=listing-2
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/82190395/vintage-london-map-with-the-river-thames?ref=listing-18
> *https://www.etsy.com/listing/92632065/anatomical-human-skeleton-brass-cuff?ref=listing-1*
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/74930101/londons-jack-the-ripper-macabre-brass?ref=listing-9


  Definitely could've used this one in college


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> That one looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I saw one of Paris as well! I really want ALL the bracelets on that site! Darn you for showing me!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Definitely could've used this one in college


  There's a really cool one of the spine too!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I saw one of Paris as well! I really want all the bracelets on that site! Darn you for showing me!


That's my "revenge" for Glam


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> That's my "revenge" for Glam


  Hey! Glam was WAY easier on the wallet!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> There's a really cool one of the spine too!


  I like the spine one


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Hey! Glam was WAY easier on the wallet!


  True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I am actually wearing it right now


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> True
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I wore it to dinner last night! lol


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 25, 2014)

@NaomiH: You were looking for Toying around, weren't you?
  Just found it here:
  http://www.specktra.net/t/188879/mac-for-sale-look


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I wore it to dinner last night! lol


I love it and I think my bf likes it as well! 
  Thanks again


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> @NaomiH: You were looking for Toying around, weren't you?
> Just found it here:
> http://www.specktra.net/t/188879/mac-for-sale-look


  I was looking for it, thanks!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I love it and I think my bf likes it as well!
> Thanks again


  Most welcome!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

UGH! I want one of the London map ones but I can't decide which one!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> UGH! I want one of the London map ones but I can't decide which one!


  Do you want a thin or a "normal" bracelet?

  https://www.etsy.com/listing/111864051/london-map-jewelry-antique-street-map?ref=shop_home_active_4&ga_search_query=map
  On this one you are able to see the street names and it looks less chaotic than the next one IMO.

  https://www.etsy.com/listing/82190395/vintage-london-map-with-the-river-thames?ref=shop_home_active_20&ga_search_query=map
  However this shows you more of London but it is not so easy to read everthing that is written on it.

  If you want a thin one then it is easy, bc there's only one.


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 25, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> who can say no to this little face


  Soo cute


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> omg brown stuff and spanky :haha:  So cute! Im currently looking for a new dog and I for sure want an all black one so I can name him Pepper lol


Pepper would be cute lol Brown stuff I know lol he was born and looked like a mess of brown stuff :lol:  And spanky well I loved little rascals lol he married darla my other chi lol


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 25, 2014)

@NaomiH found another TA for you. Cheaper but swatched. 

  Edit: I forgot to post the link. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  http://www.specktra.net/t/187925/small-lipstick-sale

  aaand there's another one:
  http://www.specktra.net/t/182726/updated-private-party-lipstick-lime-crime-palette-and-more


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> And spanky well I loved little rascals lol he married darla my other chi lol


hahaha thats awesome!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> hahaha thats awesome!!


I never had an alfalfa lol i wanted one though


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I never had an alfalfa lol i wanted one though


alfalfa was my favorite! lol Where did all these little pups stay? Did they have their own room? It would be so fun having that many puppies


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> And spanky well I loved little rascals lol he married darla my other chi lol


  I had a dalmation named Pepper!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I never had an alfalfa lol i wanted one though


  Alfalfa would be a cute name


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 25, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> alfalfa was my favorite! lol Where did all these little pups stay? Did they have their own room? It would be so fun having that many puppies


  She kept them in her purse


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> @NaomiH found another TA for you. Cheaper but swatched.
> 
> Edit: I forgot to post the link.
> 
> ...


  You enabler!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Melrose (Jul 25, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Talking about a Alice and Wonderland house I like what the artist did to this one   http://inhabitat.com/nyc/artist-cre...alice-in_wonderland-house-spacestv1/?extend=1


 See, that's the black and white tiling I want throughout my house! You get it, why doesn't my hubby get it? Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Do you want a thin or a "normal" bracelet?
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/111864051/london-map-jewelry-antique-street-map?ref=shop_home_active_4&ga_search_query=map
> On this one you are able to see the street names and it looks less chaotic than the next one IMO.
> ...


  I REALLY love that one and the underground map one. I just can't decide which one to get first. lol


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You enabler!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Melrose (Jul 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I wanted it! lol I'd also love to have Maynard Keenan of Tool's house! :eyelove:


 Heck ya! Tool = college years =


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I REALLY love that one and the underground map one. I just can't decide which one to get first. lol


Ask FP 
If I really can't decide I always ask my bf even if it is about lipsticks and he's not interested in that topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  But if you both can't decide then I'd say throw a coin - they are both gorgeous, I think you won't have any regrets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  & there's another TA:
  http://www.specktra.net/t/181508/sale-mostly-mac-le-some-nars-urban-decay-drugstore

  Okay, I won't post any more links, I think you have enough


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 25, 2014)

Melrose said:


> See, that's the black and white tiling I want throughout my house! You get it, why doesn't my hubby get it? Lol








I've always wanted a house with that kind of tiling as well


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Heck ya! Tool = college years =


  His house he put on the market is really beautiful too, I actually swooned. LOL!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Ask FP
> If I really can't decide I always ask my bf even if it is about lipsticks and he's not interested in that topic
> 
> 
> ...


  I sent him the links, we'll see what he says. lol I'm sure it'll turn out to be something totally different as he'll probably start browsing and find something else which in the end will cause even more inner conflict. Lmao!


----------



## Melrose (Jul 25, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> :haha: I've always wanted a house with that kind of tiling as well


 Damn it, I have too much time on my hands and not enough money :haha: oh well, a girl can dream.


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I sent him the links, we'll see what he says. lol I'm sure it'll turn out to be something totally different as he'll probably start browsing and find something else which in the end will cause even more inner conflict. Lmao!


I wish you good luck, my fingers are crossed for you


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> alfalfa was my favorite! lol Where did all these little pups stay? Did they have their own room? It would be so fun having that many puppies ompom:


They did lol but as the parents grew older they would stay with whoever wanted them in their room lol. So at the time it was my mom, dad, one of my brothers, my sister and me lol Then when my brother had my niece and she got a bit older she'd sneak all in her room lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I had a dalmation named Pepper!


Dalmations are so cute


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 25, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Damn it, I have too much time on my hands and not enough money :haha: oh well, a girl can dream.


 Girl!! You and me both :haha: Like my Momma always told me I got rich mans tastes and a poor mans pocket book.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Damn it, I have too much time on my hands and not enough money
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You and me both! lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Dalmations are so cute


  He was liver spotted too and such an angel of a dog.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> He was liver spotted too and such an angel of a dog.


 How cute !! I was just going to get another dog but stupid Landlord had to ruin it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> He was liver spotted too and such an angel of a dog.


awwww


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

Random, but I have to say that I love this maybe a bit too much!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Random, but I have to say that I love this maybe a bit too much!


I like that


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

Surgery went well btw. She is ok, but bleeding a bit too much in my opinion. Her surgery has been over for an hour and half and still bleeding


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I like that


  I'd totally wear it in shirt form! I'm a big fan of the Hellraiser films!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Her surgery has been over for an hour and half and still bleeding


  I'm glad it went well and hopefully the bleeding goes away soon. I'd be worried about that too. Maybe try calling the office and ask them if that's normal?


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Surgery went well btw. She is ok, but bleeding a bit too much in my opinion. Her surgery has been over for an hour and half and still bleeding


 Good to hear  . Did the say there will be bleeding after ? If it continues I would call to see if that is common .


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm glad it went well and hopefully the bleeding goes away soon. I'd be worried about that too. Maybe try calling the office and ask them if that's normal?





rocksteadybaby said:


> Good to hear  . Did the say there will be bleeding after ? If it continues I would call to see if that is common .


I will call the office. They say it is normal bit that she should be clotting over bleeding. They said to call back in an hour if the bleeding presists


----------



## Melrose (Jul 25, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Girl!! You and me both :haha: Like my Momma always told me I got rich mans tastes and a poor mans pocket book.


 :lmao: my mom always told me I better marry a rich man...didn't happen, lol


----------



## Melrose (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I will call the office. They say it is normal bit that she should be clotting over bleeding. They said to call back in an hour if the bleeding presists


 Hope all gets better soon Dolly.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> They said to call back in an hour if the bleeding presists


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 25, 2014)

Melrose said:


> my mom always told me I better marry a rich man...didn't happen, lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

I know there are some Walking Dead fans up in here! Can't wait! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4GAs9TJVjM&list=PLP63B9XPsQt0KiUz3ffyiS1tpDywWraPF&index=6


----------



## mel33t (Jul 25, 2014)

Okay, I'm just catching up!! Had a tax emergency hboy:  Dolly, hope your mom is okay!! Naomi, I'm so ready for Walking Dead. I want to marry Norman Reedus :eyelove:  I decided I'm going to pop into Target to see if they have the SK brushes. Im not going to get my hopes up, my Target is notoriously horrible. I have been looking for a new blush brush and you all are saying really great things about them!! ... If I ever get hom #shoretraffic


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Hope all gets better soon Dolly.


 :hug:  





NaomiH said:


> :hug:


:hug:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Okay, I'm just catching up!! Had a tax emergency hboy:  Dolly, hope your mom is okay!! Naomi, I'm so ready for Walking Dead. I want to marry Norman Reedus :eyelove:  I decided I'm going to pop into Target to see if they have the SK brushes. Im not going to get my hopes up, my Target is notoriously horrible. I have been looking for a new blush brush and you all are saying really great things about them!! ... If I ever get hom #shoretraffic


Thank love, she is getting there. And i hope you find those sk brushes


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I decided I'm going to pop into Target to see if they have the SK brushes. Im not going to get my hopes up, my Target is notoriously horrible. I have been looking for a new blush brush and you all are saying really great things about them!! ... If I ever get hom #shoretraffic


  Sorry, but Norman has been mine ever since Boondock Saints! He's even watermarked, see? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Good luck finding the brushes, hopefully they have some out on the shelf or in the back!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Sorry, but Norman has been mine ever since Boondock Saints! He's even watermarked, see?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Sorry, but Norman has been mine ever since Boondock Saints! He's even watermarked, see? :haha:
> 
> Good luck finding the brushes, hopefully they have some out on the shelf or in the back!


:lmao:


----------



## Melrose (Jul 25, 2014)

Ladies please forgive me if I've asked this question before, my brain fart seems to have lasted all day. Anyway, have any of you tried bobbi brown's beige shimmer brick? I desperately need to wear a highlighter and my beloved whisper of guilt is not allowed. I heard BB's beige shimmer brick was a dupe and it's supposed to be safe for acne prone skin. Anyone tried it and liked it?


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 25, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Yeah, my husband was down with the whole idea until I said I wanted to replace all the tile flooring with black and white tile


  LOL! I would love black and white tile too! Especially the tiny octagon ones like they used to have years ago. Recently we went to a birthday party at this old restored heritage house, and the bathroom had tile like that. It was so gorgeous I was ready to move right into the bathroom! Ha!

  Sounds like fantastic decor!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Sorry, but Norman has been mine ever since Boondock Saints! He's even watermarked, see? :haha:
> 
> Good luck finding the brushes, hopefully they have some out on the shelf or in the back! [/quote He is miiiinnnneee


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 25, 2014)

You rub that off now


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> You rub that off now


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 25, 2014)

You wouldn't believe this but I am Neck deep at work but had to reply to Daryl.bye.catch up later if at all I get off work today


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Neck deep at work but had to reply to Daryl.bye.catch up later if at all I get off work today








See ya later!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> NaomiH said:
> 
> 
> > He is miiiinnnneee


  Nope, sorry he's mine! See the water mark?


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Neck deep at work but had to reply to Daryl.bye.catch up later if at all I get off work today


  hope the rest of your day goes well for you!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Nope, sorry he's mine! See the water mark?


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> You rub that off now


  Never!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


>


  If only it were that easy, huh? You just watermark anything or anyone you deem yours and poof! they're yours.


----------



## Yazmin (Jul 25, 2014)

Damn, this thread is moving so fast - I can't keep up with y'all! LOL!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> If only it were that easy, huh? You just watermark anything or anyone you deem yours and poof! they're yours.


  That would be so cool I can watermark people, places and things ...oh my


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 25, 2014)

I don't want to do anymore work I've just been staring at my monitor waiting for it to be time to go home


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> That would be so cool I can watermark people, places and things ...oh my :haha:


I'd put it on Ryan Goslings sperm   Oh and Dwayne Johnson :lol:  A few othera too :haha: And their bodies and male parts lol  Especially Tom Hiddleston! In big bold letters :dancin:


----------



## Melrose (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'd put it on Ryan Goslings sperm   Oh and Dwayne Johnson :lol:  A few othera too :haha: And their bodies and male parts lol  Especially Tom Hiddleston! In big bold letters :dancin:


 :lmao:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

Melrose said:


> :lmao:


I would if I could lol Also Jeremy irons too his voice lol Billy Connolly too lol I've got a list


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'd put it on Ryan Goslings sperm   Oh and Dwayne Johnson :lol:  A few othera too :haha: And their bodies and male parts lol  Especially Tom Hiddleston! In big bold letters :dancin:


  I ️ Tom!  He's mine Dolly!   You can have the Rock


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I ️ Tom!  He's mine Dolly!


I will fight you for him :boxing:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Especially Tom Hiddleston! In big bold letters


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I will fight you for him :boxing:


  Take the Rock


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm going to watermark this Man


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm going to watermark this Man


He is on my list too lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Take the Rock


I will never give up tom for the rock :lol:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> He is on my list too lol


  No hands off!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> No hands off!!


Just need him once a month :lol:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Just need him once a month


  Ok we can share him but only once a month


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Ok we can share him but only once a month :lol:


deal :lol:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> deal


  And you better make sure he comes back to me early


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> And you better make sure he comes back to me early :haha:


I'll only need him for a short period of time lol he'll be back early  All tuckered out too


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> All tuckered out too


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I will never give up tom for the rock :lol:


  LOL!!! How about Ryan?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> LOL!!! How about Ryan?


Ryan and tom are mine


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 25, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> No hands off!!


  LOL!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm going to watermark this Man


Not if I watermark him first! :lol:


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Ryan and tom are mine


  No Tom's mine.  You can have the rock, ryan and Gerald butler


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 25, 2014)

Mine mine mine


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'd put it on Ryan Goslings sperm   Oh and Dwayne Johnson :lol:  A few othera too :haha: And their bodies and male parts lol  Especially Tom Hiddleston! In big bold letters :dancin:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Not if I watermark him first!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 25, 2014)

I don't usually go for blondes...but...





  Alexander Skarsgard... yum.
  (aka Eric Northman on True Blood)


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> No Tom's mine.  You can have the rock, ryan and Gerald butler


Nooooooo


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Mine mine mine


Nooo lol he sent me this hahaha see he says right there im his lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

A war for the ages :haha:


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 25, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I don't usually go for blondes...but...
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard... yum. (aka Eric Northman on True Blood)


  Ummm sorry Mandy  he's mine too.  You can have Bill the other vampire


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Ummm sorry Mandy  he's mine too.  You can have Bill the other vampire


:lol:


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Nooo lol he sent me this hahaha see he says right there im his lol


  Ewwww  he doesn't look good here.  You can have this Tom


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

Just saying Benedict cumberbatch is also mine because im giving him to my sister :lmao:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I don't usually go for blondes...but...
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard... yum. (aka Eric Northman on True Blood)


I seriously just had to pick my jaw up off the floor. That man is so so gorgeous!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Ewwww  he doesn't look good here.  You can have this Tom


I'll take this tom and all the other toms :lol: He will be such a good father for our children :lmao:


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Just saying Benedict cumberbatch is also mine because im giving him to my sister :lmao:


  I'll let you have BC


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Mine mine mine


He is such a dream boat.  *swoon*


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Ummm sorry Mandy  he's mine too.  You can have Bill the other vampire


I'm sorry to both you and Mandy because Alex is mine. :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I'll let you have BC


Lol and tom wonderful


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> He is such a dream boat.  *swoon*


agreed


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'll take this tom and all the other toms :lol: He will be such a good father for our children :lmao:


  Ok here's your Tom


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Ok here's your Tom


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 25, 2014)

---


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I happen to be a big fan of tommy lee jones :lol: I love his voice lol


  Oh good that settles it.  You take this Tom and I have Tom Hiddleton


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 25, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Ummm sorry Mandy he's mine too. You can have Bill the other vampire


 
  Nope, I claim them both.

  THEY'RE MINE!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Ok here's your Tom


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Oh good that settles it.  You take this Tom and I have Tom Hiddleton


NO :boxing: to the death


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Nope, I claim them both.  THEY'RE MINE!!


That's awesome! :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Nope, I claim them both.  THEY'RE MINE!!


:lmao:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 25, 2014)

you gals can have anyone but Daryl & Tom Mison. No watermarking till i get back! Pls let me get back before those guys screw up again and eat my weekend too. The worst friday in a long time!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I happen to be a big fan of tommy lee jones :lol: I love his voice lol


I love him too, but not in a sexy way.   lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> you gals can have anyone but Daryl & Tom Mison. No watermarking till i get back! Pls let me get back before those guys screw up again and eat my weekend too. The worst friday in a long time!


He's pretty handsome!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

I think [@]Vineetha[/@] is forgetting that I already watermarked Daryl.  Lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> He's pretty handsome!


  Yup! I dont know how he manages to make those rags look good on him! love!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I love him too, but not in a sexy way.   lol


He isn't sexy but he is fluent in espanol. He has a lovely voice :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think [@]Vineetha[/@] is forgetting that I already watermarked Daryl.  Lol


ah yes you did lol


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 25, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Nope, I claim them both.  THEY'RE MINE!!


   LOL  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Do you guys remember him from zoolander!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You can have his father


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think @Vineetha is forgetting that I already watermarked Daryl. Lol


  That easily came off with water 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Now bye for real! Catcha later!


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yup! I dont know how he manages to make those rags look good on him! love!


  Is he the guy from sleepy hollow?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all of his kids are really good looking.  Can I have his other son Bill since Alex is claimed? His pouty lips kill me.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> That easily came off with water :lmao:  Now bye for real! Catcha later!


Bye boo boo :winkiss:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> That easily came off with water :lmao:  Now bye for real! Catcha later!


:lol: he's still mine!


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> all of his kids are really good looking.  Can I have his other son Bill since Alex is claimed? His pouty lips kill me.


  The brother is mine too--- you can have Bill the other vampire


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> The brother is mine too--- you can have Bill the other vampire


I'll pass, he's never really done it for me.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

Tom Hiddleston is still mine :dancin:


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'll pass, he's never really done it for me.


  No one wants him LOL!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> No one wants him LOL!!


Who is he lol


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Who is he lol








  He's married to anna paquin in real life.. Stephen Moyer


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> He's married to anna paquin in real life.. Stephen Moyer


Oh him :lol:


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Oh him :lol:


  LOL!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Oh him :lol:


Yeah him, you can have him he's a Brit.  You like Brits. Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> No one wants him LOL!!


Poor unwanted Bill.  :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah him, you can have him he's a Brit.  You like Brits. Lol


I do like brits lol but he can stay um far away


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I do like brits lol but he can stay um far away


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

Tonight I order Glam :dancin:


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I do like brits lol but he can stay um far away


  lmao!!!! No one wants him but sookie!!


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Tonight I order Glam :dancin:


  I'm thinking of ordering it too!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 25, 2014)

Bill had his charm in the beginning of the show. Now... no.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Tonight I order Glam :dancin:


  Yes!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 25, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I'm thinking of ordering it too!


  All muh peeps need it!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I'm thinking of ordering it too!


You probably should :lol: These ladies are vicious when it comes to Glam, I am saving you a lot of poking :lol:


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You probably should :lol: These ladies are vicious when it comes to Glam, I am saving you a lot of poking :lol:


  I don't want to be poked!  It hurts!!! Are you ordering anything else? Uninterrupted?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I don't want to be poked!  It hurts!!! Are you ordering anything else? Uninterrupted?


Yes more than likely uninterrupted and stone lip liner for sure. My sister is also going to buy so we can get ot at the same time  :lol:


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yes more than likely uninterrupted and stone lip liner for sure. My sister is also going to buy so we can get ot at the same time  :lol:


  Sounds good.  I'll prob order brown script too.   Can anyone suggest a good liner for Honeylove


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Sounds good.  I'll prob order brown script too.   Can anyone suggest a good liner for Honeylove


Brown script is a need.


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Brown script is a need.


  Of course!!!


----------



## Melrose (Jul 25, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Sounds good.  I'll prob order brown script too.   Can anyone suggest a good liner for Honeylove


 Let me check my stash. Be back in a few...


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 25, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Let me check my stash. Be back in a few...


  I'll be here


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

Any other lipliners I need....I was thinking of chestnut or oak?


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Any other lipliners I need....I was thinking of chestnut or oak?


  Those 2  are in my bag!!  I'm thinking Chestnut!


----------



## Melrose (Jul 25, 2014)

Ok, here are three lipliners I often wear with honeylove. On top right is sublime culture, bottom right is boldly bare, and left is subculture. I am NC30 for reference. Hope that helps!


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Any other lipliners I need....I was thinking of chestnut or oak?


  I love hodgepodge with honeylove but of course its discontinued -_- oak and stripdown would be good ones! Glad you ordered glam!


----------



## Melrose (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Any other lipliners I need....I was thinking of chestnut or oak?


 Chestnut is nice. It's like the lipliner version of film noir. I don't give it enough love but it is pretty.


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 25, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Ok, here are three lipliners I often wear with honeylove. On top right is sublime culture, bottom right is boldly bare, and left is subculture. I am NC30 for reference. Hope that helps!


  Thank you so much! Perfect!  I'm NC30/35.  I think I'm going to with Boldly Bare!! You're so awesome for doing this!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Those 2  are in my bag!!  I'm thinking Chestnut!


Is chestnut a good brown. I am obsessed with brown lips atm


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Chestnut is nice. It's like the lipliner version of film noir. I don't give it enough love but it is pretty.


Film nior you say....I love film nior but wish it was a matte. So chestnut it is


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 25, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Sounds good.  I'll prob order brown script too.   Can anyone suggest a good liner for Honeylove


  I usually use Oak with Honeylove


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 25, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Ok, here are three lipliners I often wear with honeylove. On top right is sublime culture, bottom right is boldly bare, and left is subculture. I am NC30 for reference. Hope that helps!


  Those are all lovely options, too


----------



## Melrose (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Is chestnut a good brown. I am obsessed with brown lips atm


 Yes, it's definitely brown. I think you'll like it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I usually use Oak with Honeylove


You got a swatch of Oak? Also when you going to do my video of mac shadows missy mandy :whip:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Yes, it's definitely brown. I think you'll like it.


Perfect. It is so hard to find proper swatches online of mac liners.


----------



## Melrose (Jul 25, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Thank you so much! Perfect!  I'm NC30/35.  I think I'm going to with Boldly Bare!! You're so awesome for doing this!


 No problem, boldly bare is a good one. I like it for making very pale nude colors a little more wearable like fleshpot. It keeps them from looking too washed out on our skintone.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You got a swatch of Oak? Also when you going to do my video of mac shadows missy mandy :whip:


  I can try to do one. Anything you want swatched next to it?  And I will try to get it done soon!


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 25, 2014)

Melrose said:


> No problem, boldly bare is a good one. I like it for making very pale nude colors a little more wearable like fleshpot. It keeps them from looking too washed out on our skintone.


  That's exactly what I was looking for!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 25, 2014)

So after stalking this tread for most of the month I'm finally posting in it. I got my hands on the Sonia Kashuk brush set and I had to tell someone!!!!


----------



## Melrose (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Perfect. It is so hard to find proper swatches online of mac liners.


 I know, macs swatches and color descriptions suck. I own a ton of mac liners so if you need a swatch I might have one, just let me know.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 25, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I know, macs swatches and color descriptions suck. I own a ton of mac liners so if you need a swatch I might have one, just let me know.


  The pics and descriptions really do suck! So many of them are horribly inaccurate.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 25, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> So after stalking this tread for most of the month I'm finally posting in it. I got my hands on the Sonia Kashuk brush set and I had to tell someone!!!!


  Woohoo! How are you liking it so far?


----------



## Calla88 (Jul 25, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> So after stalking this tread for most of the month I'm finally posting in it. I got my hands on the Sonia Kashuk brush set and I had to tell someone!!!!


I want it but trying to be good! LOL


----------



## Melrose (Jul 25, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> So after stalking this tread for most of the month I'm finally posting in it. I got my hands on the Sonia Kashuk brush set and I had to tell someone!!!!


 Awesome! I know it was a real struggle for some of us, myself included!


----------



## Melrose (Jul 25, 2014)

Hey Dolly, in case you're interested here's a pic of chestnut liner next to film noir.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 25, 2014)

And finally I am home after a 13 hour day! In one word the day sucked! But got home to find packages from Sephora & MAC. What better pick me up.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I looooove Rose gold. And a teeny tiny NARS Lipgloss in Priscilla (as part of sephora promo). Me feeling a lot better but havent had a single bite in hours, so damn hungry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Dolly Snow I am so glad everything went fine at the dentists. Hope she feels better soon
  @NaomiH Not any amount of spray paint will do that! He is watermark proofed!
@walkingdead Yes Tom Mison is from Sleepy Hollow
@rocksteadybaby No one can say no to that puppyface. I am sure you will find a better place than the current one soon!
@Periodinan  Good Job on the reverse enabling! I love it. 
@mel33t  Hope you are able to get hands on those SK brush set without a lot of fuss & store drama
@Melrose & @DILLIGAF YAYYYYY for the new brush sets


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You got a swatch of Oak? Also when you going to do my video of mac shadows missy mandy :whip:











  Top: Kinda Sexy, Fleshpot, Enchanted One, Honeylove, Taupe  Bottom: Spice, Subculture, Stripdown, Oak


----------



## Melrose (Jul 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> And finally I am home after a 13 hour day! In one word the day sucked! But got home to find packages from Sephora & MAC. What better pick me up.:flower:  I looooove Rose gold. And a teeny tiny NARS Lipgloss in Priscilla (as part of sephora promo). Me feeling a lot better but havent had a single bite in hours, so damn hungry! hboy:   @Dolly Snow  I am so glad everything went fine at the dentists. Hope she feels better soon @NaomiH Not any amount of spray paint will do that! He is watermark proofed! @walkingdead  Yes Tom Mison is from Sleepy Hollow @rocksteadybaby  No one can say no to that puppyface. I am sure you will find a better place than the current one soon! @Periodinan   Good Job on the reverse enabling! I love it.  @mel33t   Hope you are able to get hands on those SK brush set without a lot of fuss & store drama @Melrose  & @DILLIGAF  YAYYYYY for the new brush sets :rasta:    :sweat:


 Aww, enjoy your new goodies girl! And get some much needed rest!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 25, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> I want it but trying to be good! LOL
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Melrose*
> ...


  The set is lovely but that contour brush is WONDERFUL!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I can try to do one. Anything you want swatched next to it?  And I will try to get it done soon!


Erm hmm what other liners you got lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Top: Kinda Sexy, Fleshpot, Enchanted One, Honeylove, Taupe  Bottom: Spice, Subculture, Stripdown, Oak


Sorry it took me so long I was eating lol Well this proves I need spice, subculture, stripdown and oak :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Hey Dolly, in case you're interested here's a pic of chestnut liner next to film noir.


:yahoo: chestnut is


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> And finally I am home after a 13 hour day! In one word the day sucked! But got home to find packages from Sephora & MAC. What better pick me up.:flower:  I looooove Rose gold. And a teeny tiny NARS Lipgloss in Priscilla (as part of sephora promo). Me feeling a lot better but havent had a single bite in hours, so damn hungry! hboy:   @Dolly Snow  I am so glad everything went fine at the dentists. Hope she feels better soon @NaomiH Not any amount of spray paint will do that! He is watermark proofed! @walkingdead  Yes Tom Mison is from Sleepy Hollow @rocksteadybaby  No one can say no to that puppyface. I am sure you will find a better place than the current one soon! @Periodinan   Good Job on the reverse enabling! I love it.  @mel33t   Hope you are able to get hands on those SK brush set without a lot of fuss & store drama @Melrose  & @DILLIGAF  YAYYYYY for the new brush sets :rasta:    :sweat:


:hug: aww my dear  And thank you she is feeling better. But she is so swollen


----------



## Melrose (Jul 25, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> The set is lovely but that contour brush is WONDERFUL!!!!


 It sure is! I was very impressed with the contour brush and I own the nars ita brush. I think it's just as good.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Erm hmm what other liners you got lol


  A better question is which ones don't I have? Lol :wink:   





Dolly Snow said:


> Sorry it took me so long I was eating lol Well this proves I need spice, subculture, stripdown and oak :lol:


  Hahaha! Do you not have Subculture? It's probably the #1 I would recommend, especially for anyone with complexions similar to ours. Super Versatile. Of course, I love all my babies lol.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> A better question is which ones don't I have? Lol :wink:  Hahaha! Do you not have Subculture? It's probably the #1 I would recommend, especially for anyone with complexions similar to ours. Super Versatile. Of course, I love all my babies lol.


Lmao yea that probably is a better question. And I know but I keep snoozing on it. Idk why because each time Im swatching liners I always grab it and love it :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> And I know but I keep snoozing on it. Idk why because each time Im swatching liners I always grab it and love it


  All the above are really good options. But oak and chestnut you can probably check in the CCO first. Those are 2 shades you can always find in the CCO along with Bittersweet PLW!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> All the above are really good options. But oak and chestnut you can probably check in the CCO first. Those are 2 shades you can always find in the CCO along with Bittersweet PLW! :2cents:


Good to know. They are outta cart now lol Will plan a trip to a CCO


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Will plan a trip to a CCO








 Whenever i make a cco trip, i always check to see if i can score a plw but these are the only shades i find ever!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :haha:  Whenever i make a cco trip, i always check to see if i can score a plw but these are the only shades i find ever! :amused:


I was excited once to find oak, magenta and vino. I only bought vino and I should have bought the rest.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I only bought vino and I should have bought the rest.


  Long back they had nightmoth and I totally ignored it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I never find anything other than these 3. It is not often I get to cco's. I dont have any close to me so NYC trips are my way to visit those!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Long back they had nightmoth and I totally ignored it! hboy:  Now I never find anything other than these 3. It is not often I get to cco's. I dont have any close to me so NYC trips are my way to visit those!:haha:


The one that usually has a lot of liners is the vegas one and I am rarely there.  I would love to go to NYC one day


----------



## Melrose (Jul 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :cheer:


 Why did my eyes have to see this? The one thing I miss the most are my highlighters :crybaby:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I would love to go to NYC one day


  Yayy! You should try to make some time for yourself and make the trip soon. For me its an hours drive from home, so no probs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  On the other hand, I would love to make that Vegas trip again sometime soon!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yayy! You should try to make some time for yourself and make the trip soon. For me its an hours drive from home, so no probs! :haha:   On the other hand, I would love to make that Vegas trip again sometime soon! :amused:


its about two hours drive but it is a long two hours   NYC would be all the way across the US lol


----------



## Melrose (Jul 25, 2014)

@Vineetha how do the becca highlighters compare to the mac extra dimension skinfinishes? I have whisper of guilt, superb, and fairly precious all which I love but can't wear right now. I know I shouldn't even be asking but hey, I can look at the menu I just can't order any food right? Lol


----------



## mel33t (Jul 25, 2014)

@Vineetha, love your haul girlie!!   P.S. I didn't know you were so close to the city. I'm a 45 min drive south


----------



## mel33t (Jul 25, 2014)

I found the brushes. But so did two other teenage girls. There were only two sets and we all looked at them at the same time. The one girl looked so bummed I just handed it to her and said "No worries". I couldn't find another sales rep to ask about them so  just going to take it as a sign   So tired. How's everyone's Friday evening?


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 25, 2014)

Melrose said:


> @Vineetha how do the becca highlighters compare to the mac extra dimension skinfinishes? I have whisper of guilt, superb, and fairly precious all which I love but can't wear right now. I know I shouldn't even be asking but hey, I can look at the menu I just can't order any food right? Lol








 you def can browse the menu.
  I have 2 of the shades rose gold & opal from becca and love them to bits. They are super blendable without being overly shimmery. Its more a soft focus which is what i prefer. Dont get me wrong, I love my edsf's but i prefer the sheen & texture of becca a *bit *better. Whisper of gilt is quite close to opal and superb is comparable to rose gold. So you are definitely covered! you can find the swatches in the becca thread which i think would be helpful.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  http://www.specktra.net/t/32868/becca-cosmetics/120#post_2721096


----------



## Melrose (Jul 25, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I found the brushes. But so did two other teenage girls. There were only two sets and we all looked at them at the same time. The one girl looked so bummed I just handed it to her and said "No worries". I couldn't find another sales rep to ask about them so  just going to take it as a sign   So tired. How's everyone's Friday evening?


 That was so sweet of you. I believe in karma, so I'm sure you'll be rewarded by the makeup gods for your act of kindness.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I found the brushes. But so did two other teenage girls. There were only two sets and we all looked at them at the same time. The one girl looked so bummed I just handed it to her and said "No worries". I couldn't find another sales rep to ask about them so  just going to take it as a sign   So tired. How's everyone's Friday evening?


You are far too nice :hug: I would have laughed in her face and ran :lmao:  But then I am a big ol meany head


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

Melrose said:


> That was so sweet of you. I believe in karma, so I'm sure you'll be rewarded by the makeup gods for your act of kindness.


True karma is real...could be why my life is so shitty :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 25, 2014)

mel33t said:


> P.S. I didn't know you were so close to the city. I'm a 45 min drive south


  Thanks Mel! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mine is almost the same distance but towards CT!!


----------



## Melrose (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You are far too nice :hug: I would have laughed in her face and ran :lmao:  But then I am a big ol meany head


 Oh Dolly, that's why you're just the coolest enabling queen ever! :haha:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 25, 2014)

mel33t said:


> So tired. How's everyone's Friday evening?


  Oh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but you probably made their day!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think you can still order it online or maybe try sometime tomm when u are not that tired.
  Well my day sucked. Worst friday in a long time. a 13 hr day & still lots to figure out on monday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Have a good night!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> But then I am a big ol meany head


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> True karma is real...could be why my life is so shitty








 My god Dolly, you crack me up!!!!


----------



## Melrose (Jul 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :lol:  you def can browse the menu. I have 2 of the shades rose gold & opal from becca and love them to bits. They are super blendable without being overly shimmery. Its more a soft focus which is what i prefer. Dont get me wrong, I love my edsf's but i prefer the sheen & texture of becca a *bit* better. Whisper of gilt is quite close to opal and superb is comparable to rose gold. So you are definitely covered! you can find the swatches in the becca thread which i think would be helpful. http://www.specktra.net/t/32868/becca-cosmetics/120#post_2721096


 Dang it! Why does all the non comedogenic makeup have to suck ass? I can't find a decent highlighter in the bunch.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Oh Dolly, that's why you're just the coolest enabling queen ever! :haha:





Vineetha said:


> :lmao:





Vineetha said:


> :lol:  My god Dolly, you crack me up!!!!:haha:


:lmao: you ladies are always cracking me up too. And well :lol: I am a bit of an enabling queen


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 25, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Dang it! Why does all the non comedogenic makeup have to suck ass? I can't find a decent highlighter in the bunch.


  I remember you telling that Bare minerals was in the recommended list. They do have some good highlighters. One can think of off my head is the love affair luminizer. It was LE but being Bare minerals, I am sure you can still find it. That one got really good reviews all over. Maybe check that out till oct?


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 25, 2014)

I just googled & found few reviews online about the luminizer. It seems to be good. Here is one from T. There are few others too which you can probably check out and see if it will work. 
  http://www.temptalia.com/bareminerals-the-love-affair-luminizer-review-photos-swatches


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 25, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Hey Dolly, in case you're interested here's a pic of chestnut liner next to film noir.


 I need Film noir :eyelove:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 25, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I found the brushes. But so did two other teenage girls. There were only two sets and we all looked at them at the same time. The one girl looked so bummed I just handed it to her and said "No worries". I couldn't find another sales rep to ask about them so  just going to take it as a sign   So tired. How's everyone's Friday evening?


  You are so sweet 


Melrose said:


> That was so sweet of you. I believe in karma, so I'm sure you'll be rewarded by the makeup gods for your act of kindness.


 I'm a big believer in Karma as well   





Dolly Snow said:


> You are far too nice :hug: I would have laughed in her face and ran :lmao:  But then I am a big ol meany head


  :haha; Me too 





Dolly Snow said:


> True karma is real...could be why my life is so shitty :lol:


 Omfg!!! Your killing me Dolly lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> You are so sweet   I'm a big believer in Karma as well :haha; Me too  Omfg!!! Your killing me Dolly lol


:lmao: I aim to please madam


----------



## Melrose (Jul 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I remember you telling that Bare minerals was in the recommended list. They do have some good highlighters. One can think of off my head is the love affair luminizer. It was LE but being Bare minerals, I am sure you can still find it. That one got really good reviews all over. Maybe check that out till oct?


 Thanks for the recommendation. I'll check it out. I went to the bare minerals store and was so unimpressed. Everything looked so...natural. I asked for highlighter and was given concealer. Like really??? I guess because I went in there bare faced they don't understand that I like to highlight and contour like a drag queen, lol


----------



## Melrose (Jul 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I just googled & found few reviews online about the luminizer. It seems to be good. Here is one from T. There are few others too which you can probably check out and see if it will work.  http://www.temptalia.com/bareminerals-the-love-affair-luminizer-review-photos-swatches


 Aww, thanks! That's so sweet of you. I can't live without my highlighter. I'll go to the counter tomorrow


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 26, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I found the brushes. But so did two other teenage girls. There were only two sets and we all looked at them at the same time. The one girl looked so bummed I just handed it to her and said "No worries". I couldn't find another sales rep to ask about them so  just going to take it as a sign   So tired. How's everyone's Friday evening?


  Mel~ that was soo nice of you!!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 26, 2014)

[@]NaomiH[/@] have you already decided which bracelet you want to buy? :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 26, 2014)

And Glam is officially ordered


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> And Glam is officially ordered ompom:


 :yahoo: You will like it, I am sure


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> And Glam is officially ordered ompom:


 ompom:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 26, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> :yahoo: You will like it, I am sure





rocksteadybaby said:


> ompom:


What you ladies doing awake lol Im excited


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What you ladies doing awake lol Im excited


 i'm always awake lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 26, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> i'm always awake lol


lol me too Though I should sleep, I'm supposed to go shopping tomorrow


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What you ladies doing awake lol Im excited


 Here it is noon  What are you doing awake?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 26, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Here it is noon  What are you doing awake?


 Well it's 3am lol and Im sitting up watching Cedar Cove. Contemplating eating a burrito


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Well it's 3am lol and Im sitting up watching Cedar Cove. Contemplating eating a burrito


 Yummy, burritos  I am so jealous of you bc you have Taco Bell in the US...


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Well it's 3am lol and Im sitting up watching Cedar Cove. Contemplating eating a burrito


 Mmm!! burrito sounds good lol  





Dolly Snow said:


> lol me too Though I should sleep, I'm supposed to go shopping tomorrow


 I know I should go to sleep too I have a B-day party to go to.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 26, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Yummy, burritos  I am so jealous of you bc you have Taco Bell in the US...


You like taco bell? I used too and then I stopped but boy oh boy do I miss a gordita or meximelt lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 26, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Mmm!! burrito sounds good lol  I know I should go to sleep too I have a B-day party to go to.


Yea it does....idk if I should make a home made one or just pull one out the freezer..those Posado ones lol  Oh a b day party....kid or adult?


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You like taco bell? I used too and then I stopped but boy oh boy do I miss a gordita or meximelt lol


 Oh yes, I love Taco Bell  What I love even more is Domino's Pizza bc they have a bread bowl filled with chicken alfredo. There's nothing better than that  We only have Mc Donald's, Burger King, Subway and KFC here.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 26, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Oh yes, I love Taco Bell  What I love even more is Domino's Pizza bc they have a bread bowl filled with chicken alfredo. There's nothing better than that  We only have Mc Donald's, Burger King, Subway and KFC here.


Subway I love subway lol But my fav pizza place is Pizza hut. Dominos is fine too. Where are you from?  Anyone here love Pastrami as much as I do


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Subway I love subway lol But my fav pizza place is Pizza hut. Dominos is fine too. Where are you from?  Anyone here love Pastrami as much as I do


 I am from Austria   I have never tried pizza at Domino's. Everytime I went there I had that bread bowl. I am starting to drool :lol: Pizza Hut is also nice  Yep, Subway is great. I am glad that we have it now - i think two years ago we didn't even have Subway.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 26, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I am from Austria   I have never tried pizza at Domino's. Everytime I went there I had that bread bowl. I am starting to drool :lol: Pizza Hut is also nice  Yep, Subway is great. I am glad that we have it now - i think two years ago we didn't even have Subway.


 I have never had a bread bowl in my life....are they really that good lol


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I have never had a bread bowl in my life....are they really that good lol


 IMO there's nothing better than that bread bowl with chicken alfredo.  Everytime I went to the US I had to search for a Domino's - no visit was perfect without that bread bowl  I hope they still have it though. My last visit was in 2010 I think.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yea it does....idk if I should make a home made one or just pull one out the freezer..those Posado ones lol  Oh a b day party....kid or adult?


 It's a kids B-day she will be 12 it is for my BFF's daughter but we get our drinks on towards the evening lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 26, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> IMO there's nothing better than that bread bowl with chicken alfredo.  Everytime I went to the US I had to search for a Domino's - no visit was perfect without that bread bowl  I hope they still have it though. My last visit was in 2010 I think.


They do I believe still make them


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 26, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> It's a kids B-day she will be 12 it is for my BFF's daughter but we get our drinks on towards the evening lol


As most parties do :lol: How cool and sweet besties partying together for ones daughter lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> As most parties do :lol: How cool and sweet besties partying together for ones daughter lol


 Yup!! We usually have a lot of fun together lol


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> They do I believe still make them


 :yahoo: Then you should try them one day


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 26, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Yup!! We usually have a lot of fun together lol


Well if she is anything like you then she is one cool lady :dancin:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 26, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> :yahoo: Then you should try them one day


I should, my brother orders from them once a week. He loves pizza :lol:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 26, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> IMO there's nothing better than that bread bowl with chicken alfredo.  Everytime I went to the US I had to search for a Domino's - no visit was perfect without that bread bowl  I hope they still have it though. My last visit was in 2010 I think.


 i've never heard of this bowl sounds good thou lol


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I should, my brother orders from them once a week. He loves pizza :lol:


 Totally understandable  oke: :haha:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Well if she is anything like you then she is one cool lady :dancin:


 lmao!! Yea she is ..We've been friends since JR high school  . It's funny cause when we get together it feels the same as back in the day we act crazy lol


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 26, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> i've never heard of this bowl sounds good thou lol


 :whoa: It is one of my favorite dishes but maybe that's just my austrian taste and you won't like it at all :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 26, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> lmao!! Yea she is ..We've been friends since JR high school  . It's funny cause when we get together it feels the same as back in the day we act crazy lol


lol how great. That sounds like true friendship.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 26, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Totally understandable  oke: :haha:


:lol: next time he orders I will


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :lol: next time he orders I will


 Then you have to tell me how you like it


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 26, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Then you have to tell me how you like it


I may swing buy later and buy one lol  Im supposed to have lunch with my sister lol


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I may swing buy later and buy one lol  Im supposed to have lunch with my sister lol


 :yahoo: eat one for me as well :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 26, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> :yahoo: eat one for me as well :lol:


:lol: of course


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :lol: of course


 YAY!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 26, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> YAY!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 26, 2014)

Periodinan said:


>


  I just looked up the menu and they stopped making them


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I just looked up the menu and they stopped making them


 WHAT? Nooooo


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 26, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> WHAT? Nooooo


  I got on the computer to check out for sure, and it says it was discontinued


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I got on the computer to check out for sure, and it says it was discontinued


 Oh no... do you now since when? I remember my father went to the US maybe a year ago and had one


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 26, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Oh no... do you now since when? I remember my father went to the US maybe a year ago and had one


  2013 on one of the blogs 
  Maybe it just isn't on the menu, and if I go in they still do um idk


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> 2013 on one of the blogs  Maybe it just isn't on the menu, and if I go in they still do um idk


 I hope so... would be too sad if they don't make it anymore  Could also be that they only have it at some Domino's...


----------



## jenise (Jul 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You are far too nice :hug: I would have laughed in her face and ran :lmao:  But then I am a big ol meany head


 Lmao this had me cracking up :lol:


----------



## mel33t (Jul 26, 2014)

Good morning !!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 26, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Good morning !!


  Good morning!


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 26, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Good morning!


  Goodmorning!


----------



## Melrose (Jul 26, 2014)

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> And Glam is officially ordered







  Gooood Morningggg Gals!


----------



## Melrose (Jul 26, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I hope so... would be too sad if they don't make it anymore  Could also be that they only have it at some Domino's...


 All this dominos talk is not good for my Atkins diet, lol. 45 pounds down another 30 to go...


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 26, 2014)

Melrose said:


> All this dominos talk is not good for my Atkins diet, lol. 45 pounds down another 30 to go...


 Wow, congrats on losing 45 pounds! :yahoo:


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 26, 2014)

Melrose said:


> All this dominos talk is not good for my Atkins diet, lol. 45 pounds down another 30 to go...


 Wow, congrats on losing 45 pounds! :yahoo:


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 26, 2014)

Melrose said:


> All this dominos talk is not good for my Atkins diet, lol. 45 pounds down another 30 to go...


 Wow, congrats on losing 45 pounds! :yahoo:


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 26, 2014)

Melrose said:


> All this dominos talk is not good for my Atkins diet, lol. 45 pounds down another 30 to go...


 Wow, congrats on losing 45 pounds! :yahoo:


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 26, 2014)

My mobile has some issues right now. Sorry for replying twice


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 26, 2014)

Melrose said:


> All this dominos talk is not good for my Atkins diet, lol. 45 pounds down another 30 to go...


  Wow!  That's awesome!  Great job!  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Melrose (Jul 26, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Wow, congrats on losing 45 pounds! :yahoo:


 Thanks! Those 45 actually came off pretty easily. It was baby weight. Having 3 children in 4 years was tough and I didn't lose weight in between but I'm glad it came eventually came off.


----------



## Melrose (Jul 26, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Wow!  That's awesome!  Great job!  Keep up the good work.


 Thanks! If I lose 30 more I'll be back to where I was when I was 21 years old. Yikes! That was 15 years ago but it's the weight the doctor recommends for my health. So I'm trying.


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 26, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Thanks! If I lose 30 more I'll be back to where I was when I was 21 years old. Yikes! That was 15 years ago but it's the weight the doctor recommends for my health. So I'm trying.


  It's hard to lose the weight after having the kids so close.  I have 3 kids too!  2 are not even a year apart.  45lbs is a lot .. A great accomplishment.  I gotta focus on exercising instead of buying make up


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 26, 2014)

@Periodinan  That bread bowl pasta pic on the right is making me hungry each time I come to the thread and see that


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> @Periodinan   That bread bowl pasta pic on the right is making me hungry each time I come to the thread and see that :haha:


  You're not alone. It makes me hungry (and drool) as well :lol:


----------



## Melrose (Jul 26, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> It's hard to lose the weight after having the kids so close.  I have 3 kids too!  2 are not even a year apart.  45lbs is a lot .. A great accomplishment.  I gotta focus on exercising instead of buying make up


 Lol, you can do you it. You just gotta put your mind to it. My turning point came when my mom was diagnosed with a terminal illness. I knew how more than anything she just wanted to live so I decided I was going to live for her. That meant living the best life I possibly could, being happy and healthy the way I knew she'd want me to be.


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 26, 2014)

Wow melrose thats awesome congrats!!


----------



## jenise (Jul 26, 2014)

they finally came in the mail!!!


----------



## Melrose (Jul 26, 2014)

jenise said:


> they finally came in the mail!!!


 Wonderful! Glad you have them!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 26, 2014)

jenise said:


> they finally came in the mail!!!


  Yay!!!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 26, 2014)

jenise said:


> they finally came in the mail!!!


 :yahoo: do you like them?


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 26, 2014)

jenise said:


> they finally came in the mail!!!


  They look beautiful!


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 26, 2014)

jenise said:


> they finally came in the mail!!!


  So pretty!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 26, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> You're not alone. It makes me hungry (and drool) as well :lol:


 We should probably ask @naomih to plaster some man candy over it so that it gets hidden :haha:


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> We should probably ask @naomih to plaster some man candy over it so that it gets hidden :haha:


 Or some more pictures of Glam :lol:


----------



## jenise (Jul 26, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Wonderful! Glad you have them!!!


 Thank you!!  





Vineetha said:


> Yay!!!ompom:


 ompom: 





Periodinan said:


> :yahoo: do you like them?


  Yes I used them to do my face today and loved them! Especially the contour one I didn't even use my ita today  and lovvvve the eye brushes!  





MandyVanHook said:


> They look beautiful!


  Thank you! 





walkingdead said:


> So pretty!


 They are :eyelove:


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 26, 2014)

jenise said:


> Thank you!! ompom: Yes I used them to do my face today and loved them! Especially the contour one I didn't even use my ita today  and lovvvve the eye brushes!  Thank you! They are :eyelove:


 Glad you like them   They look so beautiful, I wish we had a Target here :haha:


----------



## jenise (Jul 26, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Glad you like them   They look so beautiful, I wish we had a Target here :haha:


 No target!?!?!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 26, 2014)

jenise said:


> No target!?!?!


  I lived practically across the street from Target for over 30 years and then I moved a couple years ago and now the nearest Target is an hour away. I miss it!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 26, 2014)

jenise said:


> No target!?!?!


Nope


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 26, 2014)

jenise said:


> Lmao this had me cracking up :lol:


:lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 26, 2014)

Melrose said:


> All this dominos talk is not good for my Atkins diet, lol. 45 pounds down another 30 to go...


Woohoo .......I wish I could drop a few pounds but bread is all up in my business


----------



## Melrose (Jul 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Woohoo .......I wish I could drop a few pounds but bread is all up in my business


 Lol, I know what you mean. Yesterday my husband came home with a loaf of fresh baked French bread. I couldn't resist. I love bread too


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 26, 2014)

Since when did Sephora start carrying Estee Lauder products?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 26, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Lol, I know what you mean. Yesterday my husband came home with a loaf of fresh baked French bread. I couldn't resist. I love bread too


It is so yummy. But I shouldn't eat it :lol: like chocolate


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It is so yummy. But I shouldn't eat it :lol: like chocolate


 Bread is so goooooooood. Fresh bread dipped in olive oil and a little black pepper is my favorite ever.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 26, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Bread is so goooooooood. Fresh bread dipped in olive oil and a little black pepper is my favorite ever.


I'll need to try that lol


----------



## jenise (Jul 26, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I lived practically across the street from Target for over 30 years and then I moved a couple years ago and now the nearest Target is an hour away. I miss it!





Periodinan said:


> Nope


  OMG I couldn't survive without one!! Lol I love target :eyelove:


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 26, 2014)

I've been busy with school and now I see I'm 30 pages behind!!!

  Did I miss anything fun?


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 26, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I've been busy with school and now I see I'm 30 pages behind!!!
> 
> Did I miss anything fun?


  Heyyy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Not really, the usual....some man candys, some new launch temptations & Glam of course, the new SK brush set and the likes! Hope your school is going well and smooth!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 26, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I've been busy with school and now I see I'm 30 pages behind!!!  Did I miss anything fun?


Nope lol just us claiming the men we want as ours


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Heyyy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm dying to buy that new SK brush set. I just might have to snag it if Target has it in stock when I go there come payday. I have to make a Target run anyway. I need more black clothes for school. 

  What is Glam? 

  My school is going well! I just learned how to do dermalogica's double cleanse routine. I haven't memorized all the moves yet for facial massage, but I will keep practicing.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 26, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I'm dying to buy that new SK brush set. I just might have to snag it if Target has it in stock when I go there come payday. I have to make a Target run anyway. I need more black clothes for school.
> 
> What is Glam?
> 
> My school is going well! I just learned how to do dermalogica's double cleanse routine. I haven't memorized all the moves yet for facial massage, but I will keep practicing.


  Glam is a lipstick lol
  the lipstick all these lovely ladies are forcing people to buy


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 27, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I'm dying to buy that new SK brush set. I just might have to snag it if Target has it in stock when I go there come payday. I have to make a Target run anyway. I need more black clothes for school.   *What is Glam? *  My school is going well! I just learned how to do dermalogica's double cleanse routine. I haven't memorized all the moves yet for facial massage, but I will keep practicing.


  Naomi, where are you? You are needed here. :wink:


----------



## Melrose (Jul 27, 2014)

Good morning ladies! Where is everybody hiding out? Lol


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 27, 2014)

Lol and hello !  here is my Nars collection including the Summer ones ( Tropical Princess and Lost Coast ). If you want to splurge on eyeshadows one word NARS ! Worth buying really.


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 27, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Good morning ladies! Where is everybody hiding out? Lol


 Biking and feeding ducks :haha:


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 27, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Biking and feeding ducks :haha:


  Hey [@]Melrose[/@]  I went to work today to work OT.  I lasted only 2 hrs and then I went to Walmart to get this:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  For a girl at work who's having a girl but it was oos.   But I got this to store mt beauty blender and the mini beauty blender in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Then I went to the mall and stopped to get some books for the kids and for myself and at the MAC counter and bought Boldly Bare and sunbasque blush


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 27, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Biking and feeding ducks :haha:


  Sounds like fun!  I ️ bike riding!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 27, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Sounds like fun!  I ️ bike riding!


 Yep it was fun but also exhausting


----------



## jenise (Jul 27, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Hey [@]Melrose[/@]  I went to work today to work OT.  I lasted only 2 hrs and then I went to Walmart to get this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 27, 2014)

[@]jenise[/@]   It's a sugar bowl!! 2 bucks!  I've never used a BB but I finally ordered one with the mini ones when posted the pics on the Sephora thread!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 27, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Good morning ladies! Where is everybody hiding out? Lol


Morning, I had a lovely day out. Witnessed an in justice! Aswell as basically getting told girls know nothing about cars.....hmm well fuck both those a holes   How are you


----------



## Melrose (Jul 27, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Hey [@]Melrose[/@]  I went to work today to work OT.  I lasted only 2 hrs and then I went to Walmart to get this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Melrose (Jul 27, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> [@]jenise[/@]   It's a sugar bowl!! 2 bucks!  I've never used a BB but I finally ordered one with the mini ones when posted the pics on the Sephora thread!!


 You are gonna love the BB! It sounds dramatic but it changed my makeup life. My foundation and concealer never looked better and I've never again used a brush for either one.


----------



## Melrose (Jul 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Morning, I had a lovely day out. Witnessed an in justice! Aswell as basically getting told girls know nothing about cars.....hmm well fuck both those a holes   How are you


 An injustice you say? You must share. Especially since you always have the best stories :haha: I'm doing well. It's 3:30 Texas time and the bottle of wine is already open :haha:


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Morning, I had a lovely day out. Witnessed an in justice! Aswell as basically getting told girls know nothing about cars.....hmm well fuck both those a holes   How are you


  Something always happens when you're around Dolly!!!


----------



## jenise (Jul 27, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> [@]jenise[/@]   It's a sugar bowl!! 2 bucks!  I've never used a BB but I finally ordered one with the mini ones when posted the pics on the Sephora thread!!


 It's adorable and hope you love them!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 27, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Something always happens when you're around Dolly!!!


  True lol


----------



## Melrose (Jul 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Well I was in the parking lot late at night of Winco, I was not dressed, to socialize lol Anyways this big truck pulls up, and I'm watching the guy try and FAKE fix his truck, it was a nice truck. You can tell he was scoping out the place. Next to him is another smaller blue truck, kinda raggity and really crappy to be honest. So the security guard comes out concerned the mans car won't start. The man says "nah bro just needed some water"......Guard walks back inside. After he leaves and is gone, the Man in the truck, goes to the smaller truck and steals 3 big Big bags of dog food out of this persons truck. He is laughing and so effing happy he is getting this. I didn't get out of the car unfortunately because he didn't look like he'd just yell, he was violent and very mean. He kept calling his girlfriend a bitch hoe. She was in the car too.  He takes off like a speeding bullet. I get my sister who is dressed, to go inside and let the guard know. We didn't have time to get his licence plate number, but all the guard could do was wait outside and ask everyone if the truck was theirs. I am in the car, and I see a little old lady come out of the store, the guard asks her and a one min convo is quickly over. I am thinking it isn't her car. She walks straight up to it and opens the door, she has three little dogs inside. So now my sister pulls up beside her to let her know, we saw it all. She informs us, "it is ok, if they needed it that bad to steal, then clearly they were in a rough spot." I am took back by her kindness. She then also informs us " I am the owner of a Rescue mission for dogs" She has been doing service to a few towns up here, for over 50 years.  True lol


 Aww, the kindness of some people always amazes me. What an awesome lady. On the other hand the evilness of some people never surprises me. What an ass that guy is! I'm glad you and your sister stayed in the car. He'll get what's coming to him sooner or later. Remember Karma.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Well I was in the parking lot late at night of Winco, I was not dressed, to socialize lol Anyways this big truck pulls up, and I'm watching the guy try and FAKE fix his truck, it was a nice truck. You can tell he was scoping out the place. Next to him is another smaller blue truck, kinda raggity and really crappy to be honest. So the security guard comes out concerned the mans car won't start. The man says "nah bro just needed some water"......Guard walks back inside. After he leaves and is gone, the Man in the truck, goes to the smaller truck and steals 3 big Big bags of dog food out of this persons truck. He is laughing and so effing happy he is getting this. I didn't get out of the car unfortunately because he didn't look like he'd just yell, he was violent and very mean. He kept calling his girlfriend a bitch hoe. She was in the car too.  He takes off like a speeding bullet. I get my sister who is dressed, to go inside and let the guard know. We didn't have time to get his licence plate number, but all the guard could do was wait outside and ask everyone if the truck was theirs. I am in the car, and I see a little old lady come out of the store, the guard asks her and a one min convo is quickly over. I am thinking it isn't her car. She walks straight up to it and opens the door, she has three little dogs inside. So now my sister pulls up beside her to let her know, we saw it all. She informs us, "it is ok, if they needed it that bad to steal, then clearly they were in a rough spot." I am took back by her kindness. She then also informs us " I am the owner of a Rescue mission for dogs" She has been doing service to a few towns up here, for over 50 years.  True lol


  I only hope the reason they had to steal dog food from someone is because their damn truck payment was so much they can't afford dog food. I'm just glad they didn't mess with the dogs. What an asshole.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I only hope the reason they had to steal dog food from someone is because their damn truck payment was so much they can't afford dog food. I'm just glad they didn't mess with the dogs. What an asshole.


  I really hope there was a good reason, but they looked pretty well dressed aswell. He was smoking the expensive cigs, he didn't look hard up for cash.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> She was so kind, it amazed me fully. Yes karma to him and his girlfriend who didn't say a word  I really hope there was a good reason, but they looked pretty well dressed aswell. He was smoking the expensive cigs, he didn't look hard up for cash.


  It's just so disgusting. Ugh. That lady sounds like a pretty amazing person, though. What a beautiful attitude.


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 27, 2014)

Wow!  I'm glad no one got hurt and you & your sister stayed in the car.  That woman is a saint!  But some people really do suck!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Well I was in the parking lot late at night of Winco, I was not dressed, to socialize lol
> Anyways this big truck pulls up, and I'm watching the guy try and FAKE fix his truck, it was a nice truck. You can tell he was scoping out the place.
> Next to him is another smaller blue truck, kinda raggity and really crappy to be honest.
> So the security guard comes out concerned the mans car won't start.
> ...









Oh no. Some people just suck. But that lady was really a gem of a person.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 27, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Wow! I'm glad no one got hurt and you & your sister stayed in the car. That woman is a saint! But some people really do suck!


  Agreed! Some people really suck.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Was out the whole day. Hit the biking trail with few other friends and then went out  to the mall.Pretty full day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I am just glad it was over quickly and that he didn't notice we were looking at him.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am just glad it was over quickly and that he didn't notice we were looking at him.


  Yeah I am so glad you decided to stay in the car and both of you are fine!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We just cant predict people these days and what they might end up doing even if its some dog food!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yeah I am so glad you decided to stay in the car and both of you are fine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Agreed, you just never know. I thought his car was busted or something, turns out he was just scoping out the fucking area. Just sickening to think people will just go into someone elses property and take what they want.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 28, 2014)

Good Morning Fellow Buddies


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 28, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Bill had his charm in the beginning of the show. Now... no.


  Bill never really lost his charm in the books. :/


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 28, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I'm thinking of ordering it too!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 28, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> So after stalking this tread for most of the month I'm finally posting in it. I got my hands on the Sonia Kashuk brush set and I had to tell someone!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 28, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Hey Dolly, in case you're interested here's a pic of chestnut liner next to film noir.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> And finally I am home after a 13 hour day! In one word the day sucked! But got home to find packages from Sephora & MAC. What better pick me up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Sorry to hear your day sucked, but yay for new goodies!
  No. He's mine.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 28, 2014)

mel33t said:


> So tired. How's everyone's Friday evening?


  That was so sweet of you!


----------



## ginski (Jul 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good Morning Fellow Buddies :flower:


good morning! I'm off to sephora to *gasp* return things!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 28, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I need Film noir


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> And Glam is officially ordered


  About fricking time!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 28, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> @NaomiH have you already decided which bracelet you want to buy?


  No, and just as I suspected, FP was ZERO help.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> About fricking time!


  Yeah she made the pokey stick tips blunt but well worth the effort, i say!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 28, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I am so jealous of you bc you have Taco Bell in the US...


  When I was in England last year I made FP take me to Taco Bell when I saw one in the mall because I was having a major hankering for  a 7 layer burrito and was incredibly sad they didn't have the 7 layer burrito there. That's the whole story. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 28, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> We only have Mc Donald's, Burger King, Subway and KFC here.


  I love the Domino's bread bowls!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 28, 2014)

Melrose said:


> All this dominos talk is not good for my Atkins diet, lol. 45 pounds down another 30 to go...


  That's awesome!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> We should probably ask @naomih to plaster some man candy over it so that it gets hidden


 


  Ask and ye shall receive!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> No, and just as I suspected, FP was ZERO help. :haha:


  Oh no


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 28, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I'm dying to buy that new SK brush set. I just might have to snag it if Target has it in stock when I go there come payday. I have to make a Target run anyway. I need more black clothes for school.
> 
> *What is Glam? *
> 
> My school is going well! I just learned how to do dermalogica's double cleanse routine. I haven't memorized all the moves yet for facial massage, but I will keep practicing.


  One of the most fabulous red lippies EVER!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I love the Domino's bread bowls!


 They are so awesome! If they really stopped making them I am sad


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> When I was in England last year I made FP take me to Taco Bell when I saw one in the mall because I was having a major hankering for  a 7 layer burrito and was incredibly sad they didn't have the 7 layer burrito there. That's the whole story. lol


 Poor Naomi  I wish we even had a Taco Bell... Sometimes when I am hungry I look at the website. Makes me even more hungry and drool


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good Morning Fellow Buddies








 MORNING BUDDY!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 28, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> If they really stopped making them I am sad


  I just looked and am really sad to see they're gone. They still do the pastas, but I just don't think it'd be the same.


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I just looked and am really sad to see they're gone. They still do the pastas, but I just don't think it'd be the same.


 I'll cry now.:crybaby:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I just looked and am really sad to see they're gone. They still do the pastas, but I just don't think it'd be the same.


  No worries Buddy! Bec of @Periodinan I had to get one that day! No Dominos US still carry Breadbowl pasta!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Ask and ye shall receive!








 of course!


----------



## Melrose (Jul 28, 2014)

Good morning!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 28, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Oh no


  He was all "I think both would look great on your wrist" and I was all "I'm sure you're right, but I can only get one now and I'm having a hard time deciding." then he was all "Oh well why not just wait and buy both when you can get both, then you won't have to decide?" and the I was all "Because that makes too much bloody sense and I want one now."
  Who does he think he is being all logical and stuff? PFFT!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> No Dominos US still carry Breadbowl pasta!


 Are you sure? :cheer:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 28, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Are you sure?


  Yes I got some that day. All bec of you!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> No worries Buddy! Bec of @Periodinan I had to get one that day! No Dominos US still carry Breadbowl pasta!


  I don't see them on the site.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 28, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Good morning!


  Howdy!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> He was all "I think both would look great on your wrist" and I was all "I'm sure you're right, but I can only get one now and I'm having a hard time deciding." then he was all "Oh well why not just wait and buy both when you can get both, then you won't have to decide?" and the I was all "Because that makes too much bloody sense and I want one now." Who does he think he is being all logical and stuff? PFFT! :haha:


 Boys :lol: If you're a girl and you want something you need it IMMEDIATELY!  Even if it doesn't make any sense


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't see them on the site.


  You can see them once you choose pasta. Then it gives an option of breadbowl or the normal one to choose! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At $5.99 each i think!


----------



## Melrose (Jul 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Ask and ye shall receive!


 Thanks! Great way to get the day started. Love me some Joe!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> You can see them once you choose pasta. Then it gives an option of breadbowl or the normal one to choose!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm very excited about this!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yes I got some that day. All bec of you!


 :haha: Yay! Was it good?


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> He was all "I think both would look great on your wrist" and I was all "I'm sure you're right, but I can only get one now and I'm having a hard time deciding." then he was all "Oh well why not just wait and buy both when you can get both, then you won't have to decide?" and the I was all "Because that makes too much bloody sense and I want one now."
> Who does he think he is being all logical and stuff? PFFT!


  THIS is why I never ask my hubby anymore!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 28, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Good morning!


  Morning Mel!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 28, 2014)

[@]Vineetha[/@] you made my day :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 28, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Yay! Was it good?


  of course! I love it. Me got Chicken Carbonara and Alfredo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Damn I am hungry again!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 28, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Thanks! Great way to get the day started. Love me some Joe!


  Girl, I was browsing my FB wall this morning and he posted the following pic, I almost spit out my coffee. LOL!! Good morning indeed!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> of course! I love it. Me got Chicken Carbonara and Alfredo! :yum: Damn I am hungry again! hboy:


 Yummy! I can hear my stomach right now :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 28, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Even if it doesn't make any sense


  Exactly!


----------



## Melrose (Jul 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> THIS is why I never ask my hubby anymore! :sigh:


 Lol, and I'm the total opposite. I intentionally ask my hubby because he's my own Dolly Snow and he'll tell me to get everything and then he'll also point out stuff I normally wouldn't notice. He a total enabler.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 28, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Lol, and I'm the total opposite. I intentionally ask my hubby because he's my own Dolly Snow and he'll tell me to get everything and then he'll also point out stuff I normally wouldn't notice. He a total enabler.


  I know! He never says no. He will just say everything is gonna look good and buy whichever I like, which defeats the question of " which one should i get".


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 28, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Yummy! I can hear my stomach right now


  Noooooooooooooooo! I cant take a break until 1 today even that would be a short one.I dont want grumbling tummy now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So much pending wrap ups & sign off today


----------



## Melrose (Jul 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Girl, I was browsing my FB wall this morning and he posted the following pic, I almost spit out my coffee. LOL!! Good morning indeed!


 I like to tell my students he's my boyfriend, he just doesn't know it. They give me strange, crazy looks then say "but what about your husband?" My reply, " what about him?" Oh how I love messing with middle schoolers heads :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 28, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I like to tell my students he's my boyfriend, he just doesn't know it. They give me strange, crazy looks then say "but what about your husband?" My reply, " what about him?" Oh how I love messing with middle schoolers heads


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 28, 2014)

I have been stalking Anastasia website from Thursday for those new refills. It is set to launch today at 10 pst today. Hopefully it does and doesnt get sold out before I can even refresh the page!


----------



## mel33t (Jul 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I have been stalking Anastasia website from Thursday for those new refills. It is set to launch today at 10 pst today. Hopefully it does and doesnt get sold out before I can even refresh the page! hboy:


  Ohhh which Ines are you going to get?!?!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 28, 2014)

Good Morning Ladies!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


@Periodinan@Vineetha,@Melrose, @Naomi, @mel33t


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 28, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Ohhh which Ines are you going to get?!?!


  I was gonna check out the recommended sets first and if there is an overlap with the original one, choose some diff shades instead.

  http://www.lindastephanie.com/anastasia-contour-book-contour-kit-refills/

  Based on the descriptions under each shade! Latte, Cream Soda & 10 k highlighters and Camel, Earth and Clay (Contours) - i.e if the set doesnt work out. I have the original and love the contour shades but not the highlighters really!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 28, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Good Morning Ladies!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Good Morning Buddy! What Debauchery were you upto this weekend?


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good Morning Buddy! What Debauchery were you upto this weekend?








Actually I was a good girl this weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just took it easy


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 28, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Actually I was a good girl this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...







  How is the house search coming along? Did you come to an agreement with the Landlord?


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> How is the house search coming along? Did you come to an agreement with the Landlord?


  Just trying to save for a deposit it's hard to still pay him and try to save for a deposit for new place for a place I've been looking thou.  Nope he hasn't told me anything still no notice or any communication 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. My sent him a text last week to give us until October and he hasn't even responded what a jerk


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 28, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Good Morning Ladies!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Morning Brows!


----------



## ginski (Jul 28, 2014)

U gals see the new stila eyes are the windows palettes? Hmmmmmmm. ...


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Morning Brows!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 28, 2014)

I don't know how I don't own this color yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm putting it on my list


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 28, 2014)

ginski said:


> U gals see the new stila eyes are the windows palettes? Hmmmmmmm. ...


  Nope and I'm not going to look either! I'm on a no-buy for a bit.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 28, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I don't know how I don't own this color yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I loves it! I grabbed it at my CCO about a year ago on a whim and it's become a fav.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I loves it! I grabbed it at my CCO about a year ago on a whim and it's become a fav.


  Lucky!! I need to visit my CCO


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 28, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Are you stretching out you No buy until August?
> Lucky!! I need to visit my CCO


  Yeah, I'll pop off of it to grab my Simpsons blush and the glosses for my niece but that's it. I plan on looking at the ANR mattes in store, but other than that I have no big "needs" until RHPS (RHPS is a need almost everything collection right now, but I know swatches and product pics will help me lower that list ) and Matte Lip. I do plan on getting the things on my to buy list like the NARS blushes I want, but I'm not in a huge hurry to do so. I should of got all my little MAC wants out of the way before going on this no-buy because I know that's why I slipped up like I did. I'm not counting the SK brushes as a cheat since I did actually need a new blush and face brush.


----------



## ginski (Jul 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Nope and I'm not going to look either! I'm on a no-buy for a bit.


lmao! I wish I had your tenacity!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 28, 2014)

ginski said:


> lmao! I wish I had your tenacity!


  It's not too easy at times, but I think I'm in the proper state of mind for it right now.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 28, 2014)

I shouldn't of watched that video posted in the Simpsons thread, that girl made those glosses look mighty lovely!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 28, 2014)

ginski said:


> lmao! I wish I had your tenacity!


  That looks nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I succumb only to brands I love , not a big fan of Stila, so no probs! It was easy to skip KVD too.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I shouldn't of watched that video posted in the Simpsons thread, that girl made those glosses look mighty lovely!


  IKR.. Those glosses are sure pretty! I know i wont use it often, so I am skipping but still those ARE pretty!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> IKR.. Those glosses are sure pretty! I know i wont use it often, so I am skipping but still those ARE pretty!


  That's exactly why I plan on skipping them as well, I know I'll pull one or two out once or twice EVER  and then forget about them because I am just not huge on gloss anymore.


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 28, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Good Morning Ladies!!  @Periodinan @Vineetha ,@Melrose , @Naomi , @mel33t


 Good morning, lovely lady


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That's exactly why I plan on skipping them as well, I know I'll pull one or two out once or twice EVER  and then forget about them because I am just not huge on gloss anymore.


  Yup!! I know I would do the same thing as well . Total skip for me


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 28, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> The Glosses are pretty but I think they are a skip for me as well. I might just get the blushes
> Yup!! I know I would do the same thing as well . Total skip for me


  Simpsons gloss


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Simpsons gloss








I really thought I would be all over that collection but I'm really not that crazy about any of the itmes


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 28, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I really thought I would be all over that collection but I'm really not that crazy about any of the itmes


  So did I, I thought it'd be a mega haul but it's turned into a weenie haul with 1 blush for me and 2 glosses for Poochie Pie.


----------



## ginski (Jul 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> That looks nice! :flower: I succumb only to brands I love , not a big fan of Stila, so no probs! It was easy to skip KVD too.:haha:


lol the three kvd lippies are what I returned this morning. I was done fighting them. I'm waiting for occ technopagan in Sept for my blue fix


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 28, 2014)

ginski said:


> lol the three kvd lippies are what I returned this morning. I was done fighting them. I'm waiting for occ technopagan in Sept for my blue fix


  Oh that stinks! Which ones did you return?


----------



## mel33t (Jul 28, 2014)

Good morning @rocksteadybaby   Just catching up on this thread... I decided to skip the Simpsons collection. I don't need another pinky or coraly blush when I know I want the PLW and the NARS Outlaw that comes out soon.   Trying so hard to be good!!


----------



## ginski (Jul 28, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> :haha: I really thought I would be all over that collection but I'm really not that crazy about any of the itmes


 im :fluffy: the whole dammed thing! And maybe Aw, and most of ANR, I did the 90's makeup thing in the 90's. Bored! Only holdout is RHPS!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 28, 2014)

ginski said:


> lol the three kvd lippies are what I returned this morning. I was done fighting them. I'm waiting for occ technopagan in Sept for my blue fix


  Oh no! Yes that Technopagan looks stunning for a blue!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 28, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I really thought I would be all over that collection but I'm really not that crazy about any of the itmes


  Me wants the blushes only too!


----------



## ginski (Jul 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh that stinks! Which ones did you return?


poe, out of sheer aggravation,  because it broke in my purse. Coven, because I can't take 3 hours to get lipstick to show up to only wreck my lips like I stayed in the desert for a week without water.  And wonderchilde because it shifted Fuschia and was super drying.  Blech! I'm whining I know, and the gal at sephora thought I was cray but I like what I like ands me no likey. Got caught up in hype.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 28, 2014)

I don't need another coral type blush, but I want another coral type blush because I'm weak and I know I'll end up with it even if I put my foot down on it so I'm not even going to try and say I'm skipping Sideshow You because I'll end up becoming a liar. lol


----------



## ginski (Jul 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh no! Yes that Technopagan looks stunning for a blue!!!!!!!!!!!


pagan and vain are mine also lol!  Is it bad I want technopagan because it matches my car?


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 28, 2014)

ginski said:


> poe, out of sheer aggravation, because it broke in my purse. Coven, because I can't take 3 hours to get lipstick to show up to only wreck my lips like I stayed in the desert for a week without water. And wonderchilde because it shifted Fuschia and was super drying. Blech! I'm whining I know, and the gal at sephora thought I was cray but I like what I like ands me no likey. Got caught up in hype.


  Oh I feel ya, believe me! No point in keeping them if they aren't going to get used because you don't like them. She might like desert lips, but you don't have to. lol


----------



## ginski (Jul 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh I feel ya, believe me! No point in keeping them if they aren't going to get used because you don't like them. She might like desert lips, but you don't have to. lol


lol I knew it was bad when they started peeling! I was like wtf! Where's the boxes and the receipt!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 28, 2014)

ginski said:


> im
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 28, 2014)

To check out, or not to check out? That is the question!



  I shouldn't of looked at the NARS site, I thought Unlawful came out in August and now I'm tempted. lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Me wants the blushes only too!








Yea I know that's the only thing I can't say no to


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 28, 2014)

ginski said:


> poe, out of sheer aggravation, because it broke in my purse. Coven, because I can't take 3 hours to get lipstick to show up to only wreck my lips like I stayed in the desert for a week without water. And wonderchilde because it shifted Fuschia and was super drying. Blech! I'm whining I know, and the gal at sephora thought I was cray but I like what I like ands me no likey. Got caught up in hype.


  I'm bummed that the KVD lipsticks didn't work for you


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> To check out, or not to check out? That is the question!
> 
> 
> 
> I shouldn't of looked at the NARS site, I thought Unlawful came out in August and now I'm tempted. lol


  I'm turning away now


----------



## mel33t (Jul 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> To check out, or not to check out? That is the question!
> 
> I shouldn't of looked at the NARS site, I thought Unlawful came out in August and now I'm tempted. lol


 oke:  Do you get free shipping with NARS?? I'm waiting for the Nordstrom website to get it because I'll get points plus I think I have a twenty dollar note to use.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 28, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Do you get free shipping with NARS?? I'm waiting for the Nordstrom website to get it because I'll get points plus I think I have a twenty dollar note to use.


  You do if you spend over 50 bucks.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 28, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm turning away now


  I wish I hadn't seen it. lol


----------



## ginski (Jul 28, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm bummed that the KVD lipsticks didn't work for you


u win some u lose some lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> To check out, or not to check out? That is the question!
> 
> 
> 
> I shouldn't of looked at the NARS site, I thought Unlawful came out in August and now I'm tempted. lol








Oh it did around 18th. Only Sephora nordies launch is pending!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 28, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Do you get free shipping with NARS?? I'm waiting for the Nordstrom website to get it because I'll get points plus I think I have a twenty dollar note to use.


  Above $50 you do. Just 3 more days and it will launch at nordies and Sephora too!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh it did around 18th. Only Sephora nordies launch is pending!


  I guess I didn't notice because I don't buy NARS often. lol


----------



## Melrose (Jul 28, 2014)

Ladies, who owns fig 1 and what do you think of it?


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 28, 2014)

I Finally made the contour refill order! OMG that website! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But anyone getting it today they have further discount on the launch and you can get the palette at $31....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Oh and the shades I got: Clay, Copper brown, earth and Golden Peach, Latte and Cream Soda!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi ladies! I feel like I haven't been in business this thread much in the last couple days. What did I miss?


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I Finally made the contour refill order! OMG that website!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I was looking at those they look fabulous but I never contour and have no idea how to so I'll pass


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 28, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I was looking at those they look fabulous but I never contour and have no idea how to so I'll pass








 I love me some contour and highlight and bronzer. Not the KK type, the normal, sweep under the cheek bones, nose type.I loved the contour shades from her first palette but the highlight shades are just okay. The new refills really looked awesome, so I had to.
  And having said that, I think by now I have enough to last a lifetime everything included!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I love me some contour and highlight and bronzer. Not the KK type, the normal, sweep under the cheek bones, nose type.I loved the contour shades from her first palette but the highlight shades are just okay. The new refills really looked awesome, so I had to.
> And having said that, I think by now I have enough to last a lifetime everything included!


  Oh yea the KK type is a bit extreme for my liking I tried the sweep under the cheek done but I think it looks weird on my. Maybe cause I don't know how to do it lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 28, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Oh yea the KK type is a bit extreme for my liking I tried the sweep under the cheek done but I think it looks weird on my. Maybe cause I don't know how to do it lol


  At first it used to look weird too, the wrong shade and technique. Nw its better.I always lean towards grey cool tones shades for contour and it looks a lot like shadow which I like. Oh yeah I dread that Tiger stripes in the face!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 28, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Ladies, who owns fig 1 and what do you think of it?


  Don't have it, sorry. :/


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 28, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Hi ladies! I feel like I haven't been in business this thread much in the last couple days. What did I miss?


----------



## jenise (Jul 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I Finally made the contour refill order! OMG that website!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  were almost twins! except I got 10k and champagne instead of earth and cream soda lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 28, 2014)

jenise said:


> were almost twins! except I got 10k and champagne instead of earth and cream soda lol








 I had champagne in my cart but changed it last moment for latte since it looked peachier!


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> To check out, or not to check out? That is the question!
> 
> 
> 
> I shouldn't of looked at the NARS site, I thought Unlawful came out in August and now I'm tempted. lol


  I'm gonna try and hold out until Friends and Family wish me luck! lol
  But of course if you purchase them soon you have to posts swatches and let me know how you like them!


----------



## jenise (Jul 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I had champagne in my cart but changed it last moment for latte since it looked peachier!


  latte looks so gorgeous! im so excited and you cant beat the 30 dollar price tag!! what a great deal


----------



## jenise (Jul 28, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> I've been wondering about her highlight shades and how they compare to the banana powder, did any of them work for you at all?
> 
> I'm gonna try and hold out until Friends and Family wish me luck! lol
> But of course if you purchase them soon you have to posts swatches and let me know how you like them!


  Not asking me but I have the Ben nye banana powder and ABH's and I like anastasia's wayyyy better. I think its an either you hate it or you love it thing lol but I use banana everyday to set my concealer


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 28, 2014)

jenise said:


> latte looks so gorgeous! im so excited and you cant beat the 30 dollar price tag!! what a great deal


  For sure! Now i kind of feel better about the all waiting & site crashing!


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 28, 2014)

Totally skipping the Simpsons, even though the glosses are pretty I just don't see me wearing them that much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now if they had lipsticks that would be a whole nother story lol


----------



## jenise (Jul 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> For sure! Now i kind of feel better about the all waiting & site crashing!


  me too! it was veryyyyy frustrating to say the least but we finally got them!! woooohoooooo


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 28, 2014)

jenise said:


> Not asking me but I have the Ben nye banana powder and ABH's and I like anastasia's wayyyy better. I think its an either you hate it or you love it thing lol but I use banana everyday to set my concealer


  True. I agree. I have Ben Nye one and I am not a fan of that. It feels like colored Talc to me (its just me) But Banana in contour palette is way better. The first shade in the palette is kind of light for me and thats the one I dont reach for often!!!


----------



## jenise (Jul 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> True. I agree. I have Ben Nye one and I am not a fan of that. It feels like colored Talc to me (its just me) But Banana in contour palette is way better. The first shade in the palette is kind of light for me and thats the one I dont reach for often!!!


  totally agree with the color talc thing! I wanted to love it like everyone else does but I couldnt!! I don't reach for vanilla that often either, sometimes I mix it with banana but most of the time I'm just using banana


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 28, 2014)

jenise said:


> Not asking me but I have the Ben nye banana powder and ABH's and I like anastasia's wayyyy better. I think its an either you hate it or you love it thing lol but I use banana everyday to set my concealer


I actually saw your post and was going to reply and ask you next lol Thanks! I love banana but I think I need a more subtle highlight especially now since I'm a bit darker I will check out ABH since she has soo many new shades that just came out


----------



## jenise (Jul 28, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> I actually saw your post and was going to reply and ask you next lol Thanks! I love banana but I think I need a more subtle highlight especially now since I'm a bit darker I will check out ABH since she has soo many new shades that just came out


  definitely! don't forget to use welcome10 if you decide to purchase any!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 28, 2014)

jenise said:


> me too! it was *veryyyyy frustrating* to say the least but we finally got them!! woooohoooooo








 4 days!


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 28, 2014)

jenise said:


> definitely! don't forget to use welcome10 if you decide to purchase any!


 
  Thanks ladies!! Have any of you ladies tried the concealer?


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 28, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Thanks ladies!! Have any of you ladies tried the concealer?


  Nope I havent, no idea about that one!


----------



## jenise (Jul 28, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Thanks ladies!! Have any of you ladies tried the concealer?


  I want to! I'm waiting for the other shades to release in August and for some to be restocked. I Haven't heard that many negative reviews, only that its nott the best for undereyes since its very creamy. But some people use it as their foundation, contour/highlight, and to clean up their brows and it looks great! Wish they were in stores so I could swatch them for myself lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 28, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> I've been wondering about her highlight shades and how they compare to the banana powder, did any of them work for you at all?
> 
> I'm gonna try and hold out until Friends and Family wish me luck! lol
> But of course if you purchase them soon you have to posts swatches and let me know how you like them!


  If I take the plunge, I'll be sure to post pics!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 28, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Totally skipping the Simpsons, even though the glosses are pretty I just don't see me wearing them that much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Same here, if Red Blazer or I&S&S were lipsticks I'd buy all of them plus backups!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> About fricking time! :nanas: :nanas: :nanas:





Vineetha said:


> Yeah she made the pokey stick tips blunt but well worth the effort, i say! :haha:


:lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Same here, if Red Blazer or I&S&S were lipsticks I'd buy all of them plus backups!


I feel the same


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Same here, if Red Blazer or I&S&S were lipsticks I'd buy all of them plus backups!


----------



## Melrose (Jul 28, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> I've been wondering about her highlight shades and how they compare to the banana powder, did any of them work for you at all?  I'm gonna try and hold out until Friends and Family wish me luck! lol But of course if you purchase them soon you have to posts swatches and let me know how you like them!


 I used the contour palette for about a month and it worked perfectly for me. Prior to that I used ben nye's banana powder for about a year and was never completely happy with it. I liked that it set my concealer and didn't crease but it didn't give me that subtle lightening effect that I wanted. It just blended in with the rest of my face powder. Yes, I am that yellow, lol. I'm NC30 and would wear prolong wear concealer in NW20. The ABH actually shows in a very subtle way, which is what I wanted and I often combine banana with vanilla and it works nicely. As far as the contour shades go, the middle shade Havana is similar to macs sculpt and is the one I reach for most. In my opinion the original shades are best suited for someone in the light to medium skintone range. It can give you a subtle look but can definitely give a KK look as well.


----------



## jenise (Jul 28, 2014)

http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/product-reviews/obsessive-compulsive-cosmetics-unknown-pleasures-lip-tars/  Don't know if I'm late but did yous see  Karen's swatches of the new lip Tars!?!?!?


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 28, 2014)

jenise said:


> Don't know if I'm late but did yous see Karen's swatches of the new lip Tars!?!?!?


  Thanks! Vain, Pagan & technopagan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh and manhunter too!


----------



## jenise (Jul 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Thanks! Vain, Pagan & technopagan :eyelove:  oh and manhunter too!


 They're all so beautiful!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Girl, I was browsing my FB wall this morning and he posted the following pic, I almost spit out my coffee. LOL!! Good morning indeed!


  I have no words...


----------



## mulderitsme (Jul 28, 2014)

HEY EVERYONE
  I'm back and married now!!!
  Now tell me what I need to buy! Hahaha


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 28, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> HEY EVERYONE I'm back and married now!!! Now tell me what I need to buy! Hahaha


Congrats. Fyi you were a beautiful bride.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 28, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> HEY EVERYONE
> I'm back and married now!!!
> Now tell me what I need to buy! Hahaha


  Congrats!!!!!


----------



## mulderitsme (Jul 28, 2014)

PS last night I bought Urban Decay's de-slick mattifying powder and their moondust shadow in zodiac, the Benefit Beauty Score kit and the sugarlicious cheek and lip kit, NARS roman holiday matte lip pencil, Too Faced candlelight glow highlighting powder, and MAC sin lipstick.
  I'm now a sephora VIB! Yay


----------



## mulderitsme (Jul 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Congrats!!!!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 28, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> HEY EVERYONE
> I'm back and married now!!!
> Now tell me what I need to buy! Hahaha


----------



## Melrose (Jul 28, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> HEY EVERYONE I'm back and married now!!! Now tell me what I need to buy! Hahaha


 Congrats!!!


----------



## PinayGator (Jul 28, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> HEY EVERYONE
> I'm back and married now!!!
> Now tell me what I need to buy! Hahaha


  Congratulations!!

  ...I'm slinking back in here because my no buy lasted all of...72 hours? I tried to stay strong, but makeup happened. At least I'm skipping the Simpsons?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> To check out, or not to check out? That is the question!
> 
> 
> 
> I shouldn't of looked at the NARS site, I thought Unlawful came out in August and now I'm tempted. lol


  Tempting very


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 28, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> PS last night I bought Urban Decay's de-slick mattifying powder and their moondust shadow in zodiac, the Benefit Beauty Score kit and the sugarlicious cheek and lip kit, NARS roman holiday matte lip pencil, Too Faced candlelight glow highlighting powder, and MAC sin lipstick.
> I'm now a sephora VIB! Yay


  I just picked up Sin not too long ago! beautiful color <3


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 28, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> HEY EVERYONE I'm back and married now!!! Now tell me what I need to buy! Hahaha


 Congrats!!  And if you don't own Glam you have to order it :haha:


----------



## ginski (Jul 29, 2014)

jenise said:


> http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/product-reviews/obsessive-compulsive-cosmetics-unknown-pleasures-lip-tars/  Don't know if I'm late but did yous see  Karen's swatches of the new lip Tars!?!?!?


Oooh august 5th online?! I already warned the hubby! Lol!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 29, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> HEY EVERYONE
> I'm back and married now!!!
> Now tell me what I need to buy! Hahaha


----------



## ginski (Jul 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :sweat: I Finally made the contour refill order! OMG that website! hboy: But anyone getting it today they have further discount on the launch and you can get the palette at $31....:flower:   Oh and the shades I got: Clay, Copper brown, earth and Golden Peach, Latte and Cream Soda!!!!!!!!!


I finally got my tracking#! I guess I get my palette (at regular price grrrrrrrrrrrrrr) tomorrow!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 29, 2014)

jenise said:


> Don't know if I'm late but did yous see Karen's swatches of the new lip Tars!?!?!?


  Karen just sold me on Technopagan!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 29, 2014)

PinayGator said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> ...I'm slinking back in here because my no buy lasted all of...72 hours? I tried to stay strong, but makeup happened. At least I'm skipping the Simpsons?


  Good thing this turned into Enablerville!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 29, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> *And if you don't own Glam you have to order it*


  Agreed!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 29, 2014)

ginski said:


> I finally got my tracking#! I guess I get my palette (at regular price grrrrrrrrrrrrrr) tomorrow!


  Yayyy! finally!
  i got my first palette at the original price 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . The new shades at $31 and then a third one at $27. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As the site got updated the price went going down. I guess now I have all the shades except for the really dark ones (Dunno for what though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## ginski (Jul 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yayyy! finally! i got my first palette at the original price :haha:  . The new shades at $31 and then a third one at $27.   As the site got updated the price went going down. I guess now I have all the shades except for the really dark ones (Dunno for what though hboy: )


lol! I understand the need to just own it!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 29, 2014)

ginski said:


> lol! I understand the need to just own it!








I was playing around dragging some more shades mostly highlighters and yellow mellow in a third palette and the total showed 27. Dangerous game!


----------



## ginski (Jul 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :haha: I was playing around dragging some more shades mostly highlighters and yellow mellow in a third palette and the total showed 27. Dangerous game!


indeed it is! Thankfully I just needed the original!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 29, 2014)

Good morning ladies!


----------



## Melrose (Jul 29, 2014)

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning ladies!


  good morning buddy


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 29, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Good morning everyone!


  gud morning mel!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning ladies! :flower:





Melrose said:


> Good morning everyone!


  Good morning


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 29, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Good morning everyone!


  Good morning!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 29, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Good morning


  Good afternoon!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good afternoon!


 :haha: thanks


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 29, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> thanks


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 29, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Good morning


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 29, 2014)

I wish my boss would leave so that I can slack off the rest of the day.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I wish my boss would leave so that I can slack off the rest of the day.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 29, 2014)

Good Morning!! All you pretty Ladies


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 29, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Good Morning!! All you pretty Ladies


  Gooood Morning!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 29, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Good Morning!! All you pretty Ladies :flower:


 Good morning :bigstar:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 29, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Good Morning!! All you pretty Ladies


  Good morning, Brows!


----------



## jenise (Jul 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yayyy! finally!
> i got my first palette at the original price
> 
> 
> ...


  what other shades did you end up getting?


----------



## jenise (Jul 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Karen just sold me on Technopagan!


  yessss its gorgeous!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Karen just sold me on Technopagan!


  I know me too so pretty


----------



## Melrose (Jul 29, 2014)

So between Poe and Technopagan which would you ladies pick? I know they are somewhat different but honestly I don't really need to own 2 blue lippies so I'm trying to be sensible and just pick one.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 29, 2014)

Melrose said:


> So between Poe and Technopagan which would you ladies pick? I know they are somewhat different but honestly I don't really need to own 2 blue lippies so I'm trying to be sensible and just pick one.


  Oh why do you do this too me ?? Too hard to choose


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 29, 2014)

Melrose said:


> So between Poe and Technopagan which would you ladies pick? I know they are somewhat different but honestly I don't really need to own 2 blue lippies so I'm trying to be sensible and just pick one.


  I'd do Technopagan! It looks so much more beautiful than Poe and this is coming from someone who isn't all that crazy about lip tars.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'd do Technopagan! It looks so much more beautiful than Poe and this is coming from someone who isn't all that crazy about lip tars.


  I'm going to have to agree I think it is a lot more prettier I've never tried lip tars. I'm loving Pagan as well


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 29, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> HEY EVERYONE
> I'm back and married now!!!
> Now tell me what I need to buy! Hahaha


  Yay!!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## Melrose (Jul 29, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm going to have to agree I think it is a lot more prettier I've never tried lip tars. I'm loving Pagan as well


 Hmmm...decisions decisions. I have several lip tars and I like them I just reach for my lipsticks more often because I'm lazy about having to use a lip brush for the lip tars, lol. However this color is so unique that I can get over it. :haha:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 29, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Hmmm...decisions decisions. I have several lip tars and I like them I just reach for my lipsticks more often because I'm lazy about having to use a lip brush for the lip tars, lol. However this color is so unique that I can get over it.


  It is really a unique color


----------



## jenise (Jul 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I was playing around dragging some more shades mostly highlighters and yellow mellow in a third palette and the total showed 27. Dangerous game!


  let me know how mellow yellow is! my order already shipped from yesterday and I may or may not have just ordered a second so in total ill have three... oops. I was on the fence w mellow yellow bc how yellow it actually is lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 29, 2014)

jenise said:


> what other shades did you end up getting?


  Nude, Camel, Peaches & Cream, Mellow Yellow, Champagne, 10k!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 29, 2014)

jenise said:


> let me know how mellow yellow is! my order already shipped from yesterday *and I may or may not have just ordered a second* so in *total ill have three*... oops. I was on the fence w mellow yellow bc how yellow it actually is lol


  Same here! 3 now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




couldn't resist another at 27
  Mine not shipped yet though


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 29, 2014)

Anyone having issues with Specktra. I am getting lost redirect error all morning!


----------



## jenise (Jul 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Same here! 3 now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  me either!!!
  mine is still pre-shipment but I got a tracking number


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 29, 2014)

jenise said:


> me either!!!
> mine is still pre-shipment but I got a tracking number


  Which shades did u pick? I was tempted by L'orange too!


----------



## jenise (Jul 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Which shades did u pick? I was tempted by L'orange too!


  me too! I took it out at the last minute lol I basically got the tan kit - cinnamon, espresso, earth & then added in sandstone bc a girl on IG used it as a blush and it looked gorg! then camel & peaches & cream


----------



## Melrose (Jul 29, 2014)

jenise said:


> let me know how mellow yellow is! my order already shipped from yesterday and I may or may not have just ordered a second so in total ill have three... oops. I was on the fence w mellow yellow bc how yellow it actually is lol


 Did you say you owned the original palette already?


----------



## jenise (Jul 29, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Did you say you owned the original palette already?


  yes I do!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 29, 2014)

I went ahead and ordered some stuff from Sephora yesterday. It was my first makeup purchase for July. I used my birthday gift card, so I guess it's debatable whether or not I broke the no buy lol. Anyway, I got my first OCC lip tar... Black Metal Dahlia. Depending on how much I like it and how much I actually find myself reaching for it, I might have to try some other shades soon.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 29, 2014)

jenise said:


> me too! I took it out at the last minute lol I basically got the tan kit - cinnamon, espresso, earth & then added in sandstone bc a girl on IG used it as a blush and it looked gorg! then camel & peaches & cream


  I was mighty tempted by Sandstone too. But chose Champagne instead since I got latte.

  I think I skipped these : cinnamon, espresso, sandstone, terracotta, Carob, peachy, nutmeg and L'orange


----------



## jenise (Jul 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I was mighty tempted by Sandstone too. But chose Champagne instead since I got latte.
> 
> I think I skipped these : cinnamon, espresso, sandstone, terracotta, Carob, peachy, nutmeg and L'orange


  hahahah might as well complete the collection


----------



## Melrose (Jul 29, 2014)

jenise said:


> yes I do!


 Cool! How's it working out for you? I broke it out yesterday ( against the doctors orders) and I think I had a reaction to it. :crybaby: I hate this new skin regimen I'm on and I'm about ready to give up on it.


----------



## jenise (Jul 29, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Cool! How's it working out for you? I broke it out yesterday ( against the doctors orders) and I think I had a reaction to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  aw dont give up!! but I love it, I've been using it everyday since december sooo.... lol I love banana to set my concealer and subtly highlight & I love mixing all the contour shades for my contour! but good luck with the skin regimen!!!


----------



## Melrose (Jul 29, 2014)

jenise said:


> aw dont give up!! but I love it, I've been using it everyday since december sooo.... lol I love banana to set my concealer and subtly highlight & I love mixing all the contour shades for my contour! but good luck with the skin regimen!!!


 Yes! Banana is awesome! That's why I was tempted to use it again. The bare minerals stuff just doesn't compare unfortunately. I used banana and vanilla for a month and it was amazing! I hope you enjoy all the new stuff you ordered.


----------



## jenise (Jul 29, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Yes! Banana is awesome! That's why I was tempted to use it again. The bare minerals stuff just doesn't compare unfortunately. I used banana and vanilla for a month and it was amazing! I hope you enjoy all the new stuff you ordered.


  it is!! and thank you what are you using from bare minerals??


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Anyone having issues with Specktra. I am getting lost redirect error all morning!


  I kept getting that same error last night ..I was getting frustrated


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 29, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I kept getting that same error last night ..I was *getting frustrated *


  Same! All morning ! even now!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 29, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I went ahead and ordered some stuff from Sephora yesterday. It was my first makeup purchase for July. I used my birthday gift card, so I guess it's debatable whether or not I broke the no buy lol. Anyway, I got my first OCC lip tar... Black Metal Dahlia. Depending on how much I like it and how much I actually find myself reaching for it, I might have to try some other shades soon.


  I don't think you broke your No buy since it was a gift card Mandy


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Same! All morning ! even now!


  how weird I thought I was the only one having the issue I thought it was my damn phone


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 29, 2014)

jenise said:


> hahahah might as well complete the collection


  lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think we got the same set except for cinnamon and espresso !
  No Shipping info yet though.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 29, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> how weird I thought I was the only one having the issue I thought it was my damn phone


  I thought the same, tried on tablet and lap as well. I think some site issues. Hopefully resolved soon!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 29, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I went ahead and ordered some stuff from Sephora yesterday. It was my first makeup purchase for July. I used my birthday gift card, so I guess it's debatable whether or not I broke the no buy lol. Anyway, I got my first OCC lip tar... Black Metal Dahlia. Depending on how much I like it and how much I actually find myself reaching for it, I might have to try some other shades soon.


  Yay! Yeah it does not count  as breaking nobuy since it was a gift card but I am excited to see the shade on you MAndy!


----------



## Melrose (Jul 29, 2014)

jenise said:


> it is!! and thank you what are you using from bare minerals??


 Bareskin foundation which I'm setting with the original mineral veil. It's ok, I prefer a totally matte finish though and I look oily with this stuff and I dont have oily skin! My skin is dry, so it's frustrating. The foundation seems to separate on my nose and get extra oily, not a good look. I'm also using their correcting concealer. It doesn't really cover much. Maybe I should try their ready foundation?


----------



## jenise (Jul 29, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Bareskin foundation which I'm setting with the original mineral veil. It's ok, I prefer a totally matte finish though and I look oily with this stuff and I dont have oily skin! My skin is dry, so it's frustrating. The foundation seems to separate on my nose and get extra oily, not a good look. I'm also using their correcting concealer. It doesn't really cover much. Maybe I should try their ready foundation?


  I have bareskin and like it but it definitely does seperate in some areas. I hate matte finishes so I love the finish of it! I've never tried any of their other foundations but I'm subscribed to TiffanyD on youtube and she just recently did a video on how to get ful coverage with bare minerals -


----------



## Melrose (Jul 29, 2014)

jenise said:


> I have bareskin and like it but it definitely does seperate in some areas. I hate matte finishes so I love the finish of it! I've never tried any of their other foundations but I'm subscribed to TiffanyD on youtube and she just recently did a video on how to get ful coverage with bare minerals -


Thanks! Checking it out now.


----------



## ginski (Jul 29, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I went ahead and ordered some stuff from Sephora yesterday. It was my first makeup purchase for July. I used my birthday gift card, so I guess it's debatable whether or not I broke the no buy lol. Anyway, I got my first OCC lip tar... Black Metal Dahlia. Depending on how much I like it and how much I actually find myself reaching for it, I might have to try some other shades soon.


omg I just got that yesterday after I returned the kvd lippies! Love it!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 29, 2014)

ginski said:


> omg I just got that yesterday after I returned the kvd lippies! Love it!


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Nude, Camel, Peaches & Cream, Mellow Yellow, Champagne, 10k!


  Whats your shade in Mac? And Pleeeasseee post swatches when you get them, I'm having a hard time picking out shades


  Does anyone have Mac Double Shot lipstick? I want this lipstick soo bad but its on backorder on Mac and for some reasons none of the Mac stores I've been too carry it


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 29, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Whats your shade in Mac? And Pleeeasseee post swatches when you get them, I'm having a hard time picking out shades
> 
> 
> Does anyone have Mac Double Shot lipstick? I want this lipstick soo bad but its on backorder on Mac and for some reasons none of the Mac stores I've been too carry it


  I am NC40-42 in MAC.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For sure I will post swatches once I get these. One is already shipped and another still in processing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love Double shot! Its the perfect brown mauve on me. I love such shades on me and this one is no different. MAC's backorders dont usually take that long atleast in my experience. So if you are not able to find in the local stores, give online itself a try or you can check with CS, they will be able to track it down in any of the nearby stores!


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I am NC40-42 in MAC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks so much!! Looking forward to those swatches!
  Me too! I love shades like that, they really compliment my natural lip color really well. Im talking to CS now so hopefully they can hunt one down for me or I'll just keep stalking the Mac website, not sure why they don't sell this in stores =/


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 29, 2014)

Well Glam came. I tried it on. It is pretty. But it in no way replaces RRW for me. And I still prefer RRW.


----------



## jenise (Jul 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Well Glam came. I tried it on. It is pretty. But it in no way replaces RRW for me. And I still prefer RRW.


 Completely agree! I bought glam when it first came back and haven't really reached for it. RRW tho :eyelove:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 29, 2014)

jenise said:


> Completely agree! I bought glam when it first came back and haven't really reached for it. RRW tho :eyelove:


RRW is just that  Glam is pretty but I won't reach for it as often as RRW.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> And I still prefer RRW.








howdy!
  Yay for glam! Of course reds are always a matter of preference. Glam has lot MORE pink on it, I can see why you prefer RRW for a red! me loves both!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 29, 2014)

On a random note, i got few formula x NP's recently. I tried one yesterday night and now looking at my nails, its all chipped. NP's do chip on me fast but not THIS fast! its not even 24 hrs!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> howdy! Yay for glam! Of course reds are always a matter of preference. Glam has lot MORE pink on it, I can see why you prefer RRW for a red! me loves both!:haha:


 howdy! And it is pretty and I do love pink toned lipsticks.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> And it is pretty and I do love pink toned lipsticks.


  My Becca Beach tint souffles will come today!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> My Becca Beach tint souffles will come today! ompom:


Yay ompom:


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> RRW is just that  Glam is pretty but I won't reach for it as often as RRW.


  Thats understandable, I wish I had RRW to compare but everyone said it was so close to RubyWoo that I skipped it


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 29, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Thats understandable, I wish I had RRW to compare but everyone said it was so close to RubyWoo that I skipped it


IMO RRW and RW are not that close. You shouldn't have skipped lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> IMO RRW and RW are not that close. You shouldn't have skipped lol


  I agree


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 29, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> they are different IMO
> I agree


  Yeah they dont look similar on me too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  AND THIS SITE IS GETTING ON MY NERVES TODAY (lost redirect???)


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yeah they dont look similar on me too! :frenz:   AND THIS SITE IS GETTING ON MY NERVES TODAY (lost redirect???)


It is getting on my nerves too


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yeah they dont look similar on me too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I get that message on my phone but not on my work computer


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yeah they dont look similar on me too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  NOOOOOOOOO dont tell me that! I shouldnt have listened to those youtube gurus


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 29, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> NOOOOOOOOO dont tell me that! I shouldnt have listened to those youtube gurus :crybaby:


Those youtube gurus rarely know anything really. They are also the ones who say Fix+ is a setting spray and it is NOT


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> IMO RRW and RW are not that close. You shouldn't have skipped lol


  I feel the same, I love RRW and don't really care for  RW.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Those youtube gurus rarely know anything really. They are also the ones who say *Fix+ is a setting spray* and it is NOT


  lol


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Those youtube gurus rarely know anything really. *They are also the ones who say Fix+ is a setting spray* and it is NOT


  Bwahahaha!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 29, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Hmmm...decisions decisions. I have several lip tars and I like them I just reach for my lipsticks more often because I'm lazy about having to use a lip brush for the lip tars, lol. However this color is so unique that I can get over it.


  That's why I'm not overly crazy about them, they take time. lol
  I'm going to try and turn the ones I have into lip pencils though and then I know I'll use them way more and probably buy more LTs in the future.


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> *Those youtube gurus rarely know anything really.* They are also the ones who say Fix+ is a setting spray and it is NOT


  This is true!  I know that now but before I really got into specktra and makeupalley I believed everything that came out of their mouths lol I am much smarter now haha


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I feel the same, I love RRW and don't really care for  RW.


RW can suck it :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> And I still prefer RRW.


  BLASPHEMY! lol
  I can see how some might prefer the extra matte finish and less pink tones of RRW over Glam.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 29, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> This is true!  I know that now but before I really got into specktra and makeupalley I believed everything that came out of their mouths lol I am much smarter now haha


 Good I am glad lol    





MandyVanHook said:


> Bwahahaha!





Vineetha said:


> lol :haha:


It is true and I hate them for it lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Those youtube gurus rarely know anything really. They are also the ones who say Fix+ is a setting spray and it is NOT


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> BLASPHEMY! lol I can see how some might prefer the extra matte finish and less pink tones of RRW over Glam.


:lol: yea I guess I prefer the extra matte aswell


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> RW can suck it


  Word.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 29, 2014)

WTF is with Specktra right now? I go away for a few hours and come back to uber wonkiness.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> BLASPHEMY! lol I can see how some might prefer the extra matte finish and less pink tones of RRW over Glam.


  I wish I had RRW, too. I think they definitely different enough to have both... different enough for the red whore in me anyway. Lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Those youtube gurus rarely know anything really. They are also the ones who say Fix+ is a setting spray and it is NOT


  Oh shit!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> And I still prefer RRW.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 29, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I wish I had RRW, too. I think they definitely different enough to have both... different enough for the red whore in me anyway. Lol


  I find enough of a difference to justify both as well. RRW has the retro matte finish so it's more matte and slightly drying vs the creamier matte finish of Glam. Glam is also slightly brighter and has a touch more pink to it over RRW.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 29, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I wish I had RRW, too. I think they definitely different enough to have both... different enough for the red whore in me anyway. Lol


  I actually love RRW more than RW


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 29, 2014)

I also wish I had RiRi Woo, but oh well. I'm about to back up Glam. What should I add to my order? I've been using Fix+ as a toner for my dry skin and really like it, should I try Mineralize Charged Water instead?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> WTF is with Specktra right now? I go away for a few hours and come back to uber wonkiness.


It was like this all lastnight


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> WTF is with Specktra right now? I go away for a few hours and come back to uber wonkiness.








 from morning! no matter i am on mob or laptop!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 29, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I also wish I had RiRi Woo, but oh well. I'm about to back up Glam. What should I add to my order? I've been using Fix+ as a toner for my dry skin and really like it, should I try Mineralize Charged Water instead?


I've heard great things about the studio moisture fix spf 15 for dry skin...I've been meaning to try it.


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm not having any problems with specktra....yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Quote:


Anaphora said:


> I also wish I had RiRi Woo, but oh well. I'm about to back up Glam. What should I add to my order? I've been using Fix+ as a toner for my dry skin and really like it, should I try Mineralize Charged Water instead?


  I'm debating backing up Glam too, it really is my go to red now. I would give the charged water a go it seems like it works really well for dry skin.


----------



## mel33t (Jul 29, 2014)

I had problems with Specktra all day. Just got back up for me.   What. A. Day.  Thankfully I have my Becca products waiting at home for me


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 29, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Thankfully I have my Becca products waiting at home for me








Mine too!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 29, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I had problems with Specktra all day. Just got back up for me.   What. A. Day.  Thankfully I have my Becca products waiting at home for me


ompom:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 29, 2014)

I may or may not have 3 Glams  sitting in my cart right now.  Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I may or may not have 3 Glams  sitting in my cart right now.  Lol


lol oh boy 3


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> lol oh boy 3


Yeah, I'm going to break my no backup rule.  Lol


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I may or may not have 3 Glams  sitting in my cart right now.  Lol


 You're my lipstick hero!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah, I'm going to break my no backup rule.  Lol


Yes break the rule :evil:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I may or may not have 3 Glams sitting in my cart right now. Lol


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I may or may not have 3 Glams sitting in my cart right now. Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 29, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> You're my lipstick hero!


Awww...shucks


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 29, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> oke:





rocksteadybaby said:


> oke:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 29, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


>


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 29, 2014)

"Random Quote"


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> "Random Quote" :flower:


And it is true too


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> And it is true too


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> "Random Quote" :flower:


  I've always loved this quote. It's so beautiful and so true. Definitely something for us to live by!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 29, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> *I've always loved this quote*. It's so beautiful and so true. Definitely something for us to live by!


  Me too!
  Are you thinking of getting the e/s from NARS fall Mandy?


----------



## martiangurll (Jul 29, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I went ahead and ordered some stuff from Sephora yesterday. It was my first makeup purchase for July. I used my birthday gift card, so I guess it's debatable whether or not I broke the no buy lol. Anyway, I got my first OCC lip tar... Black Metal Dahlia. Depending on how much I like it and how much I actually find myself reaching for it, I might have to try some other shades soon.


 It's definitely a Mandy color.  You're gonna love it.  I will wait for Fall to really rock it because I'm a dork that likes my vamp colors in the so called appropriate season.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> "Random Quote" :flower:


A great one too!


----------



## mel33t (Jul 29, 2014)

Got my stuff 





  Top is Becca Opal Then Becca Rose Gold Then... Wait for it... Wait for it..  Becca Guava Moonstone soufflé. This color is everything right now. And the texture of these is so interesting. oke:  I'm NC 20/25 if you were thinking if taking the plunge


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 29, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Oh shit!! :haha:


:lol: it's true


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 29, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> I'm not having any problems with specktra....yet :shock:   Quote:  I'm debating backing up Glam too, it really is my go to red now. I would give the charged water a go it seems like it works really well for dry skin.


oke:


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Me too! Are you thinking of getting the e/s from NARS fall Mandy?


  Probably not. I think they are pretty but I'm already getting two new blushes from them and MAC is pretty much eating the rest of my wallet this fall.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 29, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Got my stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That souffle is stunning


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 29, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I'm NC 20/25 if you were thinking if taking the plunge


  That looks gorgeous. I got the watermelon one today and will swatch it soon! But I love the texture of these! Ulta is yet to ship the papya one but the guava looks really pretty! I skipped bec i though the color payoff is less but that looks goooddd!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 29, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Got my stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm loving the look of Opal! Thanks for the swatches.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 29, 2014)

martiangurll said:


> It's definitely a Mandy color.  You're gonna love it.  I will wait for Fall to really rock it because I'm a dork that likes my vamp colors in the so called appropriate season.


  A Mandy color? I like that! Hehe. I'm so ready for fall makeup that I've already started making the transition. Lol


----------



## mel33t (Jul 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That souffle is stunning


   Didn't think I was going to like it to be honest. But now I want more colors lol


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 29, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Got my stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Beautiful! All of it!


----------



## mel33t (Jul 29, 2014)

BTW I missed you guys today!!  How is everyone


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 29, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Didn't think I was going to like it to be honest. But now I want more colors lol


Lol it looks so pretty....I didn't order yet.  Are they squishy? Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 29, 2014)

mel33t said:


> BTW I missed you guys today!!  How is everyone


How are you? And I am meh!


----------



## mel33t (Jul 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> How are you? And I am meh!


  I am meh too love! We can be meh together


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 29, 2014)

mel33t said:


> BTW I missed you guys today!!  How is everyone


  I'm doing okay. In honor of National Lipstick Day I'm organizing my MAC lipsticks.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 29, 2014)

Here you go!!!Watermelon/moonstone!!!!
  I have to check out guava one now.These are tinier than I expected though. I thought it was gonna be too sheer based on @elegant-one  swatches! The texture is


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> How are you? And I am meh!


  I am meh too! Dunno feels kinda down today!


----------



## mel33t (Jul 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> That looks gorgeous. I got the watermelon one today and will swatch it soon! But I love the texture of these! Ulta is yet to ship the papya one but the guava looks really pretty! I skipped bec i though the color payoff is less but that looks goooddd!


  Can't wait to see those ones too!!!
  I did do a heavy swatch for the camera, but it's still very pigmented. Plus when you swirl it around it becomes one color and blends together, not so much the separation of color and highlight and I really like that. It's not so overpowering and highlighter-y.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 29, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Lol... they're squishy but not bouncy. Almost like a cream foundation or blush but really soft to the touch. I want to be *super gentle with him. ... that's so weird*
> 
> I am meh too love! We can be meh together


  I barely touched the pot but it looks pretty squashed in now!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 29, 2014)

mel33t said:


> BTW I missed you guys today!!  How is everyone


:hug: I'm suffering from a severe case of SSDDitis so I'm pretty darn mehtacular today.


----------



## mel33t (Jul 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Here you go!!!Watermelon/moonstone!!!!
> I have to check out guava one now.These are tinier than I expected though. I thought it was gonna be too sheer based on @elegant-one  swatches! The texture is


  I agree they are quite tiny. That looks gorgeous!!! It looks so pretty on your skin and I bet it'll give you such a great glow. The texture is aweeeeesooommmeeeee.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 29, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Can't wait to see those ones too!!!
> I did do a heavy swatch for the camera, but it's still very pigmented. Plus when you swirl it around it becomes one color and blends together, not so much the separation of color and highlight and I really like that. It's not so *overpowering and highlighter-y*.


  exactly I though it was gonna more shimmery and highlighter like but these layer so well without being sparkly. I love the texture!!! Yeah i dont think I will able to seperate  and use the shades in that tiny pot (though possible but i dont want to squash it further), swirled is the way to go


----------



## mel33t (Jul 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm suffering from a severe case of SSDDitis so I'm pretty darn mehtacular today.


  SSDDitis... lol I had to think about that for a second.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 29, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Lol... they're squishy but not bouncy. Almost like a cream foundation or blush but really soft to the touch. I want to be super gentle with him. ... that's so weird   I am meh too love! We can be meh together :drinks:


I'll have to buy one when I order the new OCCs for fall lol and yay for being meh! :tipsy:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Here you go!!!Watermelon/moonstone!!!! I have to check out guava one now.These are tinier than I expected though. I thought it was gonna be too sheer based on @elegant-one   swatches! The texture is


Aahh that one looks heavenly


----------



## mel33t (Jul 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'll have to buy one when I order the new OCCs for fall lol and yay for being meh!


  I still have yet to try the OCCs. I feel like they're a bit high maintenance for me, but then I've never worn them so I could be completely wrong.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Aahh that one looks heavenly


  Dont forget our planned swatch session once UIta launches!!


----------



## martiangurll (Jul 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> mel33t said:
> 
> 
> > BTW I missed you guys today!!  How is everyone
> ...


 You just perfectly summed up the last three weeks of my LIFE.  but you forgot No Bounce, No Play.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 29, 2014)

martiangurll said:


> You just perfectly summed up the last three weeks of my LIFE.  but you forgot No Bounce, No Play.


I wish there was a pill you could pop to cure yourself of the SSDDitis.  :sigh: I know not of the NBNP :/


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Here you go!!!Watermelon/moonstone!!!!
> I have to check out guava one now.These are tinier than I expected though. I thought it was gonna be too sheer based on @elegant-one  swatches! The texture is


  That is such a pretty shade I am loving it!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 29, 2014)

I just counted my MAC lippies and I have 53! O.O


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I just counted my MAC lippies and I have 53! O.O


  I am not even going to count how many I have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....................................*walks away*


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am not even going to count how many I have   ....................................*walks away*


After Rebel, I was hooked.  Lol.  Archie was my first haul.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I just counted my MAC lippies and I have 53! O.O


 well I think you beat me last time I counted I was at 45  





Dolly Snow said:


> I am not even going to count how many I have   ....................................*walks away*


 :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> After Rebel, I was hooked.  Lol.  Archie was my first haul.


Archie was my first real haul too


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Archie was my first real haul too


:frenz:


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am not even going to count how many I have
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not counting either---lol! Had to start a new tupperware in the fridge which is not a good sign.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Archie was my first real haul too


Haha! I hauled my Archie goodies in my office hours between classes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I had my fingers crossed that no students would be coming to see me, because I was stalking Mac like a madwoman and you can believe that I would have been ordering my goodies instead of consulting on writing. LOL What a great memory!

  That was a great collection to begin hauling with!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 29, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> I'm not counting either---lol! Had to start a new tupperware in the fridge which is not a good sign.


Lol you know I may start keeping some in the fridge especially the backups


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 29, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Haha! I hauled my Archie goodies in my office hours between classes    I had my fingers crossed that no students would be coming to see me, because I was stalking Mac like a madwoman and you can believe that I would have been ordering my goodies instead of consulting on writing. LOL What a great memory!  That was a great collection to begin hauling with!


Lol sounds like fun


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol you know I may start keeping some in the fridge especially the backups


Well we definitely don't have anything like the heat you have, but lately it's been HOT in Vancouver. We're all melting along with the lipsticks!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 29, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Sooo pretty!!!  Lol!!! :haha:   Haha! I was organizing mine earlier, by the way how many lippies do you have? I have 50 :shock:   That is such a pretty shade I am loving it!


  I just did an official count and I have 89. However, my Girl About Town has been missing for months, so 88.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 29, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I just did an official count and I have 89. However, my Girl About Town has been missing for months, so 88.


 Wow!! :eyelove:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am not even going to count how many I have
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  My first real MAC haul as a LE collection was Venomous Villains or Tartan Tale whichever launched first. but prior to that I had lots of perm lippies. MAC was the first ever brand I tried when I started wearing makeup and I have continued to buy MAC over the years.  So Yeah not counting *************joins you in the walk********


----------



## Melrose (Jul 29, 2014)

97 mac lippies. Let's not even get into all the other brands :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> My first real MAC haul as a LE collection was Venomous Villains or Tartan Tale whichever launched first. but prior to that I had lots of perm lippies. MAC was the first ever brand I tried when I started wearing makeup and I have continued to buy MAC over the years.  So Yeah not counting *************joins you in the walk********:frenz:


lol I missed the VV collection but I was able to get something at a CCO.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 29, 2014)

Melrose said:


> 97 mac lippies. Let's not even get into all the other brands :haha:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 29, 2014)

Melrose said:


> 97 mac lippies. Let's not even get into all the other brands :haha:


 :kissy:


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 29, 2014)

Melrose said:


> 97 mac lippies. Let's not even get into all the other brands :haha:


  Awesome stash!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 30, 2014)

Melrose said:


> 97 mac lippies. Let's not even get into all the other brands








NICE STASH!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 30, 2014)

Good morning ladies!


----------



## Melrose (Jul 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning ladies!


 Well hello there!  Good morning indeed.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 30, 2014)

Good morning, everyone!


----------



## mel33t (Jul 30, 2014)

Good morning girlies


----------



## Melrose (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm so nervous ladies. A former student of mine has asked me to do her makeup tomorrow for her high school graduation photo. I've done other peoples makeup before but I always get nervous when I know it's gonna be photographed. Pictures last forever and I want her to look back on that moment with happiness. Thankfully Erin gave me some good suggestions. I plan on going out later today to pick up a new melba blush for the look I'm going to create. It's actually the only mac blush I've ever finished :haha:  Speaking of blushes... Any of you ladies jumped on the new nars blushes yet? I know several of you have been eyeing them for a while


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning ladies!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 30, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I'm so nervous ladies. A former student of mine has asked me to do her makeup tomorrow for her high school graduation photo. I've done other peoples makeup before but I always get nervous when I know it's gonna be photographed. Pictures last forever and I want her to look back on that moment with happiness. Thankfully Erin gave me some good suggestions. I plan on going out later today to pick up a new melba blush for the look I'm going to create. It's actually the only mac blush I've ever finished :haha:  Speaking of blushes... Any of you ladies jumped on the new nars blushes yet? I know several of you have been eyeing them for a while


  Doing other people's makeup always makes me nervous! I bet you will do a beautiful job, though.  I am getting the new Nars blush as soon as Sephora releases it because I still have money left on my gift cards. Can't wait!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 30, 2014)

mel33t said:


>


  Good morning!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 30, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Speaking of blushes... Any of you ladies jumped on the new nars blushes yet? I know several of you have been eyeing them for a while


  I'm sure you'll do a wonderful job and that she'll look beautiful! 

  I have yet to take the plunge, only because I had to buy a new tire for the g-ride. lol


----------



## Melrose (Jul 30, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Doing other people's makeup always makes me nervous! I bet you will do a beautiful job, though.  I am getting the new Nars blush as soon as Sephora releases it because I still have money left on my gift cards. Can't wait!


Thanks Mandy! Can't wait for those blushes. It's weird, for some reason I seem to hit pan on my nars blushes sooner than I do on mac. Maybe I reach for them more often and don't even realize it? Deep throat, sin, madly, are all nearly finished!


----------



## Melrose (Jul 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm sure you'll do a wonderful job and that she'll look beautiful!   I have yet to take the plunge, only because I had to buy a new tire for the g-ride. lol


 Thanks Naomi, and I feel your pain, lol. Buying tires are never a fun expense. Lots of money that could have been spent elsewhere.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 30, 2014)

Melrose said:


> NaomiH said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure you'll do a wonderful job and that she'll look beautiful!   I have yet to take the plunge, only because I had to buy a new tire for the g-ride. lol
> ...


  Hate it! I think I'm going to need to buy 4 tires before winter this year.  :barf:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 30, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Thanks Naomi, and I feel your pain, lol. Buying tires are never a fun expense. Lots of money that could have been spent elsewhere.


  Like blushes!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 30, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Hate it! I think I'm going to need to buy 4 tires before winter this year.


  Yeah I wasn't too happy, my tires are pretty new but I ran over something and it was in the sidewall where they said they couldn't patch it properly so I had to shell out for a new one. :/


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah I wasn't too happy, my tired are pretty new but I ran over something and it was in the sidewall where they said they couldn't patch it properly so I had to shell out for a new one. :/


  I feel you I just had to buy new tires for my car too it sucks!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 30, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Speaking of blushes... Any of you ladies jumped on the new nars blushes yet? I know several of you have been eyeing them for a while


  I'm sure you would do a great job. I don't know why but I don't have the patience doing other peoples make up


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 30, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I feel you I just had to buy new tires for my car too it sucks!!


  Tires


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 30, 2014)

Ugh, buying tires sucks.  I'm a winner when it comes to getting flats that can't be patched, so I've shelled out for so many tires.

  In other news, I ordered my backup Glam and a Mineralize Charged Water last night!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 30, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Ugh, buying tires sucks.  I'm a winner when it comes to getting flats that can't be patched, so I've shelled out for so many tires.
> 
> In other news, I ordered my backup Glam and a Mineralize Charged Water last night!


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 30, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Thanks Mandy! Can't wait for those blushes. It's weird, for some reason I seem to hit pan on my nars blushes sooner than I do on mac. Maybe I reach for them more often and don't even realize it? Deep throat, sin, madly, are all nearly finished!


  I definitely reach for my Nars blushes more than my Mac ones and have hit pan on two Nars ones, Gina and Silvana.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 30, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> I am SOOO stupid for missing out on Archies, I only grabbed a gloss. My first real Mac collection haul was Marilyn Monroe      Oh my goodness!! :eyelove:  I would love to go shopping in your collection!  I still plan on getting Unlawful but I will hold out for a little bit until Sephora releases it and I can try in stores. Good luck on her makeup! I get nervous doing others makeup too  I definitely reach for my Nars blushes more than my Mac ones and have hit pan on two Nars ones, Gina and Silvana.


  I only got Black Poodle from Archie's, and that was just because of the name because I have poodles and love all things poodle lol. I should have gotten so much more.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 30, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I only got Black Poodle from Archie's, and that was just because of the name because I have poodles and love all things poodle lol. I should have gotten so much more.


  I remember that I saw the Archie's release before I was really into MAC at all, but still was browsing and thought, "Eh, looks okay, but I'll skip."  Why did I skip?!  Moral of the story, never skip anything!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 30, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I remember that I saw the Archie's release before I was really into MAC at all, but still was browsing and thought, "Eh, looks okay, but I'll skip."  Why did I skip?!  Moral of the story, never skip anything!


  I used to never shop collections. I always got stuff from the permanent line and refused to give into the collections. A lot has changed lol.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 30, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I used to never shop collections. I always got stuff from the permanent line and refused to give into the collections. A lot has changed lol.


  Yeah, I have a feeling I'll shop for a lot of the ones coming out soon online.  As much as I love the MAC store, I hate chaos and crowded places.  I prefer to go on a weeknight or in the afternoon so I can literally have 2-3 artists just hangout and chat with me about colors and products.  It's so much more relaxed.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 30, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Yeah, I have a feeling I'll shop for a lot of the ones coming out soon online.  As much as I love the MAC store, I hate chaos and crowded places.  I prefer to go on a weeknight or in the afternoon so I can literally have 2-3 artists just hangout and chat with me about colors and products.  It's so much more relaxed.


  It always freaks me out. I usually have to just do my research and hope that I Like My Online purchases. The nearest counter is an hour away and it is usually really busy and hectic, even on days when a collection isn't launching.   It might have something to do with the fact that there are only 2 MAC counters in the whole state! (Both of them in a Macy's)


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 30, 2014)

[@]Dolly Snow[/@]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love even more after this article!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 30, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> [@]Dolly Snow[/@]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is an amazing person.....and mine


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> He is an amazing person.....and mine


  LOL!  I was waiting for that!   No he's mine!   You can have Bieber. LOL!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 30, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> LOL!  I was waiting for that!   No he's mine!   You can have Bieber. LOL!


Bieber is a disgusting human being eww!  Tom is mine all the way


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Bieber is a disgusting human being eww!  Tom is mine all the way


  Haahaa-  you're right!!  I would never wish him on anyone... Sorry -- but Tom is still mine...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 30, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Haahaa-  you're right!!  I would never wish him on anyone... Sorry -- but Tom is still mine...


No he is not lol :boxing:


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 30, 2014)

:boxing:  put em up!!    There might be a guy I would give him up for...MIGHT


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 30, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> :boxing:  put em up!!    There might be a guy I would give him up for...MIGHT


lol like who?


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> lol like who?









  Before Tom ~ there was Guy!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 30, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Before Tom ~ there was Guy!


Have Guy!


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Have Guy!


  I'm thinking about it! LOL


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 30, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I'm thinking about it! LOL


Lol think faster


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol think faster


  No rushing!  This a very important decision!!  LOL!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 30, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> No rushing!  This a very important decision!!  LOL!!


lmao dang it


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> lmao dang it


  I can't decide-- Tom was soo cute with Cookie Monster


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 30, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I can't decide-- Tom was soo cute with Cookie Monster


Agreed he was very lol


----------



## mel33t (Jul 30, 2014)

Tom is very cute.   I go for the bad boys, if Niaomi is claiming Mr. Reedus then I am claiming Joel Kinnaman. Mmmmmhmmmm.   He's got that "I do it so good baby" look.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 30, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Tom is very cute.   I go for the bad boys, if Niaomi is claiming Mr. Reedus then I am claiming Joel Kinnaman. Mmmmmhmmmm.   He's got that "I do it so good baby" look.


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 30, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Tom is very cute.   I go for the bad boys, if Niaomi is claiming Mr. Reedus then I am claiming Joel Kinnaman. Mmmmmhmmmm.   He's got that "I do it so good baby" look.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 30, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Is he still with Olivia Munn?  Can't stand her!


  She's with Aaron Rodgers now.


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 30, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> She's with Aaron Rodgers now.


  Hi Shontay!  Nice to see you here!  How's you summer going!


----------



## mel33t (Jul 30, 2014)

Nope he is on the market


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 30, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Hi Shontay!  Nice to see you here!  How's you summer going!


  Hey! I just slid on in here for my opportunity to whistle on that ridiculous couple. My Summer is going and I'm glad. I am not a warm weather girl. I am ready for my jackets, scarves and boots. Otherwise, I can't really complain.


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 30, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Hey! I just slid on in here for my opportunity to whistle on that ridiculous couple. My Summer is going and I'm glad. I am not a warm weather girl. I am ready for my jackets, scarves and boots. Otherwise, I can't really complain.


 LOL!!  Any with her is ridiculous!  Yeah I love fall weather too!!! The weather has actually been really nice the last couple days!!  I just don't want winter th I be here any time soon (sorry Dolly)  --/ I hate freezing weather, snow ice and darkness at 4:30pm.


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 30, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Nope he is on the market


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 30, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> LOL!! Any with her is ridiculous! Yeah I love fall weather too!!! The weather has actually been really nice the last couple days!! I just don't want winter th I be here any time soon (sorry Dolly) --/ I hate freezing weather, snow ice and darkness at 4:30pm.


  If you felt the heat i deal with during summer you would want winter to come quickly lol


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 30, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> LOL!!  Any with her is ridiculous!  Yeah I love fall weather too!!! The weather has actually been really nice the last couple days!!  I just don't want winter th I be here any time soon (sorry Dolly)  --/ I hate freezing weather, snow ice and darkness at 4:30pm.


  I don't even know much about the girl other than I've been annoyed by her in the few roles I've seen her in. It's funny, though because I know of a few people who cannot stand her. That relationship is only on my radar b/c I'm a Rodgers fan. I just find that couple to be..contrived.  The only thing I don't like about the winter is the ice. I can deal with the snow if we don't get buried in it. I don't do ice, though. I will stay home until it melts because if I fall, anyone near me is going down, too.  Luckily that hasn't happened in a long time. I'm prone to getting the winter blues and the 4:30 darkness doesn't help, but I'd still take that over the crazy heat/humidity and the stupidity it brings to all these kids who have nothing to do with their day but loiter about.


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> If you  the heat i deal with during summer you would want winter to come quickly lol


  I prob would!  I hate heat & humidity!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 30, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I prob would!  I hate heat & humidity!


It is a hundred and four today with 70 percent humidity.......oh joy :hot:


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It is a hundred and four today with 70 percent humidity.......oh joy :hot:


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 30, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I don't even know much about the girl other than I've been annoyed by her in the few roles I've seen her in. It's funny, though because I know of a few people who cannot stand her. That relationship is only on my radar b/c I'm a Rodgers fan. I just find that couple to be..contrived.  The only thing I don't like about the winter is the ice. I can deal with the snow if we don't get buried in it. I don't do ice, though. I will stay home until it melts because if I fall, anyone near me is going down, too.  Luckily that hasn't happened in a long time. I'm prone to getting the winter blues and the 4:30 darkness doesn't help, but I'd still take that over the crazy heat/humidity and the stupidity it brings to all these kids who have nothing to do with their day but loiter about.


  Agree with the ice!! Hate driving when it's snowing an icy when my stupid job does clips the office even though there's a state of emergency!


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It is a hundred and four today with 70 percent humidity.......oh joy


  Ewwww. It's been nice here for a couple days, but still too hot for me.  I like 60s!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 30, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Agree with the ice!! Hate driving when it's snowing an icy when my stupid job does clips the office even though there's a state of emergency!


  Bosses kill me keeping the business open on days like that. It's really not serious enough to risk your safety.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 30, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


>


exactly that's what I said this morning when I woke up lol   





Anaphora said:


> Ewwww. It's been nice here for a couple days, but still too hot for me.  I like 60s!


Too effing hot. I live in the desert so that could be why.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 30, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Bosses kill me keeping the business open on days like that. It's really not serious enough to risk your safety.


  I'm in the same situation.  I work for corporate retail, so they never ever close.


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 30, 2014)

[@]Dolly Snow[/@]  I've decided!!  It's  (drum roll)      Guy!!!  Ironman 3 is on so I took that as a sign!   You can have Tom for now.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 30, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> [@]Dolly Snow[/@]  I've decided!!  It's  (drum roll)      Guy!!!  Ironman 3 is on so I took that as a sign!   You can have Tom for now.


TOM is MINE :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 30, 2014)

Does anybody use The Perfumed Court for perfume samples? I'm thinking of ordering a few.


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 30, 2014)

WHAT?? Mac just released some exclusive items 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.maccosmetics.com/whats_new/13211/New-Collections/Online-Exclusive/index.tmpl?LOCALE=en_US


----------



## jenise (Jul 30, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> WHAT?? Mac just released some exclusive items :eyelove:  http://www.maccosmetics.com/whats_new/13211/New-Collections/Online-Exclusive/index.tmpl?LOCALE=en_US


 Whoaaaa that lavender jade


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 30, 2014)

jenise said:


> Whoaaaa that lavender jade


Its already sold out! omg


----------



## SGrabo2640 (Jul 30, 2014)

Does anyone know what this "collection" is? I'm still trying to figure out what this is about. I got the lipsticks but there's no pro discount and they still made me pay $8 for shipping...


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 30, 2014)

SGrabo2640 said:


> Does anyone know what this "collection" is? I'm still trying to figure out what this is about. I got the lipsticks but there's no pro discount and they still made me pay $8 for shipping...


Nope, just looks like they just randomly launched an online collection
  Please post swatches when you receive them I missed out on lavendar jade =/


----------



## SGrabo2640 (Jul 30, 2014)

Def will. I must've just gotten it within minutes of it selling out. I was debating and debating since nothing is discounted and then just went for it  looks like just in time.


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 30, 2014)

SGrabo2640 said:


> Def will. I must've just gotten it within minutes of it selling out. I was debating and debating since nothing is discounted and then just went for it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know I was debating it too and right when I decided to order it was sold out =/  But they just posted the descriptions and it says its a dirty mauve with gold pearl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not sure hows thats going to look


----------



## jenise (Jul 30, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> I know I was debating it too and right when I decided to order it was sold out =/  But they just posted the descriptions and it says its a dirty mauve with gold pearl :shock:  Not sure hows thats going to look


 Okay this makes me feel a lil better that I missed it lol


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 30, 2014)

I ordered Burmese Kiss and Forbidden Sunrise just because they're matte. I'm bummed I couldn't get in on the lavender shade.


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 30, 2014)

jenise said:


> Okay this makes me feel a lil better that I missed it lol


Yea me too lol! I freaked thinking it would be a darker version of Dodgy girl


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 30, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I ordered Burmese Kiss and Forbidden Sunrise just because they're matte. I'm bummed I couldn't get in on the lavender shade.


I'm thinking about ordering Burmese kiss I just don't want it to be too similar to what I already have in my collection


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 30, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Its already sold out! omg


  Lavender Jade


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Lavender Jade :weep:


  I'm trying not to be pissy about this coming out w/o any warning (as far as I know. I haven't been following these threads very closely). I'm doing a poor job, though. A little salty here.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 30, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> I'm thinking about ordering Burmese kiss I just don't want it to be too similar to what I already have in my collection


  I ordered other two mattes!


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 30, 2014)

Mac Fabby is a frost but its description is a mauve with gold pearl and Lavendar jade is a dirty mauve with gold pearl...so maybe it will look similar just darker?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im just trying to make myself feel better for missing out lol


Vineetha said:


> I ordered other two mattes!


  You must show us swatches when they arrive!

  Burmese kiss is already sold out wow!


----------



## jenise (Jul 30, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Mac Fabby is a frost but its description is a mauve with gold pearl and Lavendar jade is a dirty mauve with gold pearl...so maybe it will look similar just darker?? :sigh:  Im just trying to make myself feel better for missing out lol You must show us swatches when they arrive!  Burmese kiss is already sold out wow!


 I was gonna get Burmese kiss but it sold out while I was having difficulties with my paypal lol I'm slacking!! But I got the other two. Not like I need anything...


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 30, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Mac Fabby is a frost but its description is a mauve with gold pearl and Lavendar jade is a dirty mauve with gold pearl...so maybe it will look similar just darker??
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I just got an out of stock mail now for burmese kiss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! Only got Forbidden sunrise


----------



## SGrabo2640 (Jul 30, 2014)

Does anyone know anything about this collection? I just called MAC CS to ask about the pro discount and then find out why I was still charged for shipping and the guy said he had NO idea what I was talking about (shocker) and that he can't even pull up the items on his end


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 30, 2014)

jenise said:


> I was gonna get Burmese kiss but it sold out while I was having difficulties with my paypal lol I'm slacking!! But I got the other two. Not like I need anything...


  Now that makes me feel  a bit better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I placed the order and then got an OOS mail!


----------



## jenise (Jul 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Now that makes me feel  a bit better :haha:  I placed the order and then got an OOS mail! :weep:


 Hahahaha we suck. I also added in the beauty powder.


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I just got an out of stock mail now for burmese kiss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I can't believe how fast this sold out


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 30, 2014)

SGrabo2640 said:


> Does anyone know anything about this collection? I just called MAC CS to ask about the pro discount and then find out why I was still charged for shipping and the guy said he had NO idea what I was talking about (shocker) and that he can't even pull up the items on his end


I don't think anyone knows about it, it just literally came out of no where. Mac is sneaky sometimes lol


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 30, 2014)

I was slow as a snail putting in the info to pay b/c I have a new card and I was trying to talk myself out of buying. Now I'm nervous I didn't move fast enough for BK. I got an order confirmation, but you never know.  I hope LJ pops back up somehow and that I'm around for it. Wishful thinking, I know


----------



## jenise (Jul 30, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> I can't believe how fast this sold out :shock:


 Me either! I was so shocked something was already sold out when you posted the link like whatttttt no one knows anything about it !! Lol so confused :lol:


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 30, 2014)

jenise said:


> Hahahaha we suck. I also added in the beauty powder.


What will you use the beauty powder for? I've always been interested in them but the ones they put out in the past are so light


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 30, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I hope LJ pops back up somehow and that I'm around for it. Wishful thinking, I know


If you got an order confirmation you should be good to go hun


----------



## jenise (Jul 30, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> What will you use the beauty powder for? I've always been interested in them but the ones they put out in the past are so light


 I have absolutely no idea the description just drew me in :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 30, 2014)

jenise said:


> *Hahahaha we suck. I also added in the beauty powder.*


  I did too!


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 30, 2014)

jenise said:


> Me either! I was so shocked something was already sold out when you posted the link like whatttttt no one knows anything about it !! Lol so confused


I know! I was just browsing the explore page on instagram and saw the pic on trendmoods page about the lipsticks and she has a big following so maybe thats why it sold out so quickly


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 30, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> If you got an order confirmation you should be good to go hun


  That's what I was thinking, but it's been so long since I've ordered from Mac.   





jenise said:


> I have absolutely no idea the description just drew me in :lol:


  :lol: I think it depends on the shade and your skintone. I had a BP way back that I used as a setting powder and loved it. Some use it as a highlight. It depends.


----------



## jenise (Jul 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I did too!


 Twins!


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 30, 2014)

jenise said:


> I have absolutely no idea the description just drew me in


Oooh I like that description! hmmm


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 30, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> I know! I was just browsing the explore page on instagram and saw the pic on *trendmoods* page about the lipsticks and she has a big following so maybe thats why it sold out so quickly


  :getyou:


----------



## jenise (Jul 30, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> That's what I was thinking, but it's been so long since I've ordered from Mac.  :lol: I think it depends on the shade and your skintone. I had a BP way back that I used as a setting powder and loved it. Some use it as a highlight. It depends.


 Yeah hopefully it works as a setting powder on me but we shall see! Definitely post swatches when you get your lippies so I can cry about missing BK!!


----------



## jenise (Jul 30, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Oooh I like that description! hmmm


 I say go for it


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 30, 2014)

jenise said:


> Twins!








 But i really hope they stock back the other two lippies soon though! I am thinking maybe permanent but online exclusive?


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 30, 2014)

jenise said:


> Yeah hopefully it works as a setting powder on me but we shall see! Definitely post swatches when you get your lippies so I can cry about missing BK!!


  I sure will. I can't refuse any shade like that especially if it's matte. I hate ordering just one thing so I got FB sunrise, too. Hopefully it'll work. I love orange lipstick but it doesn't always love me.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 30, 2014)

ALL the lipsticks are now soldout!


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 30, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


>


I know right! lol


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> ALL the lipsticks are now soldout!


  That is insane! Thats all trendmood, she has 11,000 followers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 These aren't even posted on the main page yet. I'm nervous for the fall collections now


----------



## jenise (Jul 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :wink:  But i really hope they stock back the other two lippies soon though! I am thinking maybe permanent but online exclusive?


  I really hope so!!   





shontay07108 said:


> I sure will. I can't refuse any shade like that especially if it's matte. I hate ordering just one thing so I got FB sunrise, too. Hopefully it'll work. I love orange lipstick but it doesn't always love me.


  Yeah the matte finish is what made me want it!!


----------



## jenise (Jul 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> ALL the lipsticks are now soldout! :wtf2:


 :wtf2: :wtf2: :wtf2:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 30, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> That is insane! Thats all trendmood, she has 11,000 followers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








That was fast and no one even knew about it!


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> That was fast and no one even knew about it!


  Can you imagine how quickly those Matte lippies are going to sell out, I will be stalking like a mad woman


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 30, 2014)

This is crazy. I just came back here on a whim. If not, I would've missed out and been pissed. What the hell? These launches get crazier and crazier.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 30, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Can you imagine how quickly those Matte lippies are going to sell out, I will be stalking like a mad woman


  IKR!!!!!!! I just took a moment to breath and that coral one sold out! WTH


----------



## jenise (Jul 30, 2014)

This is insane!!! Lol I'm truly sitting here with my face like this :wtf2:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 30, 2014)

jenise said:


>


  Kind of happy that we were able to snag atleast one. I even managed to sneak in the MACEXP code!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 30, 2014)

jenise said:


> This is insane!!! Lol I'm truly sitting here with my face like this


  EXACTLY!!!!lol and that beauty powder description sounds soooooo good! I hope it is anything like that!


----------



## jenise (Jul 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Kind of happy that we were able to snag atleast one. I even managed to sneak in the MACEXP code! :haha:


 I was too nervous to try a code since I already had missed one from me being too slow! Lol  





Vineetha said:


> EXACTLY!!!!lol


 :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 30, 2014)

jenise said:


>








 Autocomplete helps!lHope they actually restock something before they officially launch it! I can stalk for that lavender one!


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 30, 2014)

jenise said:


> This is insane!!! Lol I'm truly sitting here with my face like this


lol!! those lipsticks sold out literally in 1 hour


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Autocomplete helps!lHope they actually restock something before they officially launch it! I can stalk for that lavender one!


I will be keeping my eye out for the lavender lippy but the description doesn't make it sound too appealing but you never know with Mac
  So anxious for people to start posting swatches!


----------



## jenise (Jul 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Autocomplete helps!lHope they actually restock something before they officially launch it! I can stalk for that lavender one!





CarmenK said:


> I will be keeping my eye out for the lavender lippy but the description doesn't make it sound too appealing but you never know with Mac So anxious for people to start posting swatches!


  Yessss! Although the description is kinda iffy, I still want it!!! Unofficial stalking party


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 30, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> WHAT?? Mac just released some exclusive items :eyelove:  http://www.maccosmetics.com/whats_new/13211/New-Collections/Online-Exclusive/index.tmpl?LOCALE=en_US


What the


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 30, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> *I will be keeping my eye out for the lavender lippy but the description doesn't make it sound too appealing but you never know with Mac*
> So anxious for people to start posting swatches!


  Its a matte lippie with gold pearl?????????


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What the


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :haha:


what the hell was this collection lol


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What the








 I know right! Out of no where!!


----------



## jenise (Jul 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> what the hell was this collection lol


 Lmao no one knows!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Its a matte lippie with gold pearl?????????:nuts:


  I can see how it would throw some people off, but I actually dig the description. I love mauve and it's matte. I mean, they'd be insane to not get that right.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> what the hell was this collection lol


  No one knows! Just like that! Lol


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Its a matte lippie with gold pearl?????????


Yep thats what the description says! I can't wrap my head around a matte lippie with a sheen to it


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 30, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I can see how it would throw some people off, but I actually dig the description. I love mauve and it's matte. I mean, they'd be insane to not get that right.


  I love mauve and matte too! I dont know about the gold part in the matte lippie though. But if it comes back online me getz!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 30, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> :haha:  I know right! Out of no where!!





jenise said:


> Lmao no one knows!





Vineetha said:


> No one knows! Just like that! Lol


A ghost collection lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> A ghost collection lol


  A sold out Ghost collection!


----------



## jenise (Jul 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> EXACTLY!!!!lol and that beauty powder description sounds soooooo good! I hope it is anything like that! :sweat:


 Yessss I hope so!! Sounds absolutely stunning!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> A sold out Ghost collection! hboy:


Well it is no big worry for me. The colors sound generic and and there are better mattes coming out lol soooooo


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 30, 2014)

jenise said:


> Yessss I hope so!! Sounds absolutely stunning!!


I can't read the color off my phone what is it's description lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Well it is no big worry for me. The colors sound generic and and there are better mattes coming out lol soooooo


  Lol I would have loved to snag the lavender one  and burmese kiss too though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Never enough mattes!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I can't read the color off my phone what is it's description lol


  Light bronze with golden shimmer


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Lol I would have loved to snag the lavender one  and burmese kiss too though! :sigh: Never enough mattes! :haha:


True very true but lol it is MAC and they'll have colors like that  again :haha:


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 30, 2014)

Quote:


Dolly Snow said:


> Well it is no big worry for me. The colors sound generic and and *there are better mattes coming out* lol soooooo


  this is true


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Light bronze with golden shimmer


Oh pretty


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 30, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Quote:  this is true :sigh:


Like the entire matte collection :yahoo:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> True very true but lol it is MAC and they'll have colors like that again


  Maybe these are online exclusives added to permanent line?????How come no one had a wind of this one otherwise!


----------



## jenise (Jul 30, 2014)

Well that was enough excitement for tonight lol it's midnight where I'm at so goodnight ladies!


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Like the entire matte collection


  Well hopefully I'll be able to get my hands on some with how quickly these lipsticks sell out now and days


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 30, 2014)

jenise said:


> Well that was enough excitement for tonight lol it's midnight where I'm at so goodnight ladies!


  True ! Goodnight! Might check sometime early tomm for those 2 lippies. Have a good night everyone!


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Maybe these are online exclusives added to permanent line?????How come no one had a wind of this one otherwise!
> 
> Who knows...I'm sure they'll do at least one restock they typically do.
> 
> ...


Same here! Goodnite girls!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 30, 2014)

jenise said:


> Well that was enough excitement for tonight lol it's midnight where I'm at so goodnight ladies!





Vineetha said:


> True ! Goodnight! Might check sometime early tomm for those 2 lippies. Have a good night everyone!


Goodnight ladies


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Maybe these are online exclusives added to permanent line?????How come no one had a wind of this one otherwise!


True you never know. It may say online exclusively...but that could mean it is perm too


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 30, 2014)

Just got a backorder notice for both lipsticks. Whatever.


----------



## PinayGator (Jul 30, 2014)

It's okay, I just ordered the SK brush set. That'll make me feel better. For now.


----------



## crystalunicorn (Jul 30, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Just got a backorder notice for both lipsticks. Whatever.


  Same, just got a backorder for BK. I'm kinda pissed. I thought I was in the clear after the order confirmation


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> burghchick said:
> 
> 
> > Hate it! I think I'm going to need to buy 4 tires before winter this year. :barf:
> ...


  That really sucks! I hate spending money on car repairs, although it's necessary there's no joy in it.  Then again, I'd hate to be without a car!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 31, 2014)

Crap!  This sucks! I love the sound of BK and the lavender one.  I hope they put these out at some  future point when someone knows about it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 31, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Crap! This sucks! I love the sound of BK and the lavender one. I hope they put these out at some future point when someone knows about it.


  Same for me those were the two I would have bought


----------



## charismafulltv (Jul 31, 2014)

I just called their customer support with regards to the "backordered" email notification email, I received and he said I should get the lipstick in a week or 2. Why they even put up the lipsticks online if they don't have them yet? But this is a very random, unexpected Mac launch.  It's like they are pulling a Beyonce move here. Lol.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 31, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I just called their customer support with regards to the "backordered" email notification email, I received and he said I should get the lipstick in a week or 2. Why they even put up the lipsticks online if they don't have them yet? But this is a very random, unexpected Mac launch.  It's like they are pulling a Beyonce move here. Lol.


Sure sounds like it lol Well MAC didn't have any big collections for july so this is their way of saying "don't forget about us" :lol:


----------



## charismafulltv (Jul 31, 2014)

Hopefully no eBay reseller got a hold on most of them that's why they are backordered and sold out fast.  I'd be pissed if they sell it outrageously (again!).  I just heard the news on Instagram at around 920pm CST.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 31, 2014)

Dammit. I was asleep and now the lippies are all gone. I have the worst luck ever.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 31, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Dammit. I was asleep and now the lippies are all gone. I have the worst luck ever.


Looks like most did. And those who ordered got a BO notice anyways.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 31, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Just got a backorder notice for both lipsticks. Whatever.


  From what I can see from comments on IG, everyone got a notice that its backordered.  I love a cyber challenge so I did some sleuthing. It looks like these are fairly new, but I don't think it was meant to be released yet, if at all. It could be an exclusive not meant for every country. Either that or someone created a fake web site, which seems less likely.  

  Did anyone here successfully buy them and not get a backorder notice?


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 31, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> jenise said:
> 
> 
> > Me either! I was so shocked something was already sold out when you posted the link like whatttttt no one knows anything about it !! Lol so confused
> ...


  I see a lot of comments on TM's post from people saying it was back ordered or sold out. The people that he/she said gave her the info don't have any posts about it on their pages.  Interesting.


----------



## mel33t (Jul 31, 2014)

I think it may have been a fluke release. That happened recently with another product at Sephora and I want to say the Too Faced Chocolate bar palette, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 31, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I think it may have been a fluke release. That happened recently with another product at Sephora and I want to say the Too Faced Chocolate bar palette, but I could be wrong.


  Yup! The think the collection will be launched officially eventually.. Until then all orders are kept backordered and will be processed once its actually launched! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe they did plan it for today being thursday and as usual we all jumped the gun and obviously they cant now bring out an OOS collection!


----------



## jenise (Jul 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yup! The think the collection will be launched officially eventually.. Until then all orders are kept backordered and will be processed once its actually launched!   Maybe they did plan it for today being thursday and as usual we all jumped the gun and obviously they cant now bring out an OOS collection! :haha:


 Woohoo so we hopefully still have a chance to get our sold out lippies!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 31, 2014)

jenise said:


> Woohoo so we hopefully still have a chance to get our sold out lippies!


  yessssssss unofficial stalking mode on!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 31, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I just called their customer support with regards to the "backordered" email notification email, I received and he said I should get the lipstick in a week or 2. Why they even put up the lipsticks online if they don't have them yet? But this is a very random, unexpected Mac launch.  It's like they are pulling a Beyonce move here. Lol.


  I don't think they intended for this to go live.  The files for the products are stored in a folder named "Hidden". The only thing not in a hidden folder is the main page for the collection.  Most likely it's a temporary folder so they can create the web pages ahead of time, then just move them to an active folder when it's time to launch. Either someone screwed up or someone leaked information that the general public was never intended to know.


----------



## jenise (Jul 31, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I don't think they intended for this to go live.  The files for the products are stored in a folder named "Hidden". The only thing not in a hidden folder is the main page for the collection.  Most likely it's a temporary folder so they can create the web pages ahead of time, then just move them to an active folder when it's time to launch. Either someone screwed up or someone leaked information that the general public was never intended to know.


  wow!


----------



## Melrose (Jul 31, 2014)

Good morning ladies!


----------



## mel33t (Jul 31, 2014)

I have the urge to shop today...


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 31, 2014)

Good morning fancy ladies!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 31, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I have the urge to shop today...


  So do I! I woke up this morning with the urge to shop.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 31, 2014)

good morning!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 31, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> I am SOOO stupid for missing out on Archies, I only grabbed a gloss. My first real Mac collection haul was Marilyn Monroe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I only bought 3 of the lipsticks, Ronnie Red, Oh,Oh, Oh and Boyfriend Stealer.
  Gina is on my list of NARS blushes to get.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 31, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I remember that I saw the Archie's release before I was really into MAC at all, but still was browsing and thought, "Eh, looks okay, but I'll skip."  Why did I skip?!  Moral of the story, never skip anything!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 31, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I love even more after this article!!!








 He's like the perfect man.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 31, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Before Tom ~ there was Guy!


  I LOVE Guy Pierce!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 31, 2014)

mel33t said:


> He's got that "I do it so good baby" look.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 31, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> She's with Aaron Rodgers now.


  Howdy Shontay!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It is a hundred and four today with 70 percent humidity.......oh joy


  EFF that!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 31, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Ewwww. It's been nice here for a couple days, but still too hot for me.  *I like 60s!*


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 31, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> WHAT?? Mac just released some exclusive items
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I hope they restock because I want 3 of those 4 lippies!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 31, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Can you imagine how quickly those Matte lippies are going to sell out, I will be stalking like a mad woman


  I'm going to stalk like crazy for those too! Bring on the wine and man candy! lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 31, 2014)

http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/mac-makeup/mac-a-novel-romance-collection-review/


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 31, 2014)

Lingering Kiss & AI Blush


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 31, 2014)

burghchick said:


> That really sucks! I hate spending money on car repairs, although it's necessary there's no joy in it. Then again, I'd hate to be without a car!


  Yeah, car repairs gets me down more than anything. They're always unexpected and always pricey.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> good morning!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  Buddy! Did you see Karens ANR postss?????????


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 31, 2014)

Check tis out, T's swatches

  http://www.temptalia.com/swatch-gallery


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/mac-makeup/mac-a-novel-romance-collection-review/


  Seems my assumption was right! Woot!





  And lmao @ Karen's romance story! Geez, I love her. lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Seems my assumption was right! Woot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  She is a REALLY gifted writer!
  AI looks kinda patchy in T's swatches. But i hope it isnt that. I like the shade!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Buddy! Did you see Karens ANR postss?????????


  I'm looking now! I'm totally sold on the mattes from this collection as well as the mattes from Matte Lip. I need more lips. lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm looking now! I'm totally sold on the mattes from this collection as well as the mattes from Matte Lip. I need more lips. lol


  YES ALL the mattes. I need 2 more from yest stupid launch too, Grrrrrr.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thats a lot of mattes
  Good kisser looks lovely on her right?


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> YES ALL the mattes. I need 2 more from yest stupid launch too, Grrrrrr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I really hope they restock those surprise lippies! I want the 3 mattes. lol
  She looks gorgeous in the pics she posted for this! I wish she'd full faced swatched everything though. AI looks really pretty, but I don't know if I'm going to get it or not yet since I'm unsure of the finish. The colour story says it's a frost, but T has it listed as a satin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I'm even kinda wanting the quads now after seeing Karen's swatches and I ALWAYS skip quads. lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I really hope they restock those surprise lippies! I want the 3 mattes. lol
> She looks gorgeous in the pics she posted for this! I wish she'd full faced swatched everything though. AI looks really pretty, but I don't know if I'm going to get it or not yet since I'm unsure of the finish. The colour story says it's a frost, but T has it listed as a satin.
> 
> 
> ...


  Ditto! I rarely ever (if ever) get quads but those look really good esp the first one! But I already have S&O 

  They will restock definitely for when they launch officially. I was able to snag forbidden sunrise and beauty powder but want BK and LJ too!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Ditto! I rarely ever (if ever) get quads but those look really good esp the first one! But I already have S&O
> 
> They will restock definitely for when they launch officially. I was able to snag forbidden sunrise and beauty powder but want BK and LJ too!


  LJ will be mine!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> LJ will be mine!!!








Mine too! Lol I just wish they launch it already. I hate this uncertain stalking. Me wantz 2 more lippies!


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Jul 31, 2014)

...Okay, Soo I've been busy getting settled and have yet to read everything, but what is this about a ghost collection? Should I be worried about my beloved fall matte collection and stalk mac daily!?!?!    Oh,  I haven't bought any make up all month..,   BUT! I purchased:  The complete X men  Ultimate collection on ebay... The complete Ultimate TMNT hardcover volumes on Alibris  and these delicious shirts off Forever 21 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ...uh, So for August and September I'm on a no make up/no comic items buy. lol


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 31, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I have the urge to shop today...


  You and me both! I wish that I could.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 31, 2014)

NaturallyUrs said:


> ...uh, So for August and September I'm on a no make up/no comic items buy. lol


  Oh I really like that X-Men sweatshirt!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/mac-makeup/mac-a-novel-romance-collection-review/


:yahoo:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Buddy! Did you see Karens ANR postss?????????
> I'm looking now! I'm totally sold on the mattes from this collection as well as the mattes from Matte Lip. I need more lips. lol


  OMG! You've come up with the perfect solution, Naomi! I was thinking I'd have to stop buying lipsticks because I counted them the other day and I have so many. I was feeling depressed about it. But if I can just get myself a few new sets of lips, it'll be fine!  LOL


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 31, 2014)

burghchick said:


> OMG! You've come up with the perfect solution, Naomi! I was thinking I'd have to stop buying lipsticks because I counted them the other day and I have so many. I was feeling depressed about it. But if I can just get myself a few new sets of lips, it'll be fine!  LOL


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :yahoo:


I like Good Kisser from ANR lol


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Jul 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh I really like that X-Men sweatshirt!


   Get it....$20..... oke:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 31, 2014)

NaturallyUrs said:


>


  Girl, it is too hot here to even contemplate being in the same room as anything long sleeved right now. lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I like Good Kisser from ANR lol


  Me too Good Kisser is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like HA and LK too. and AI blush!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Me too Good Kisser is :eyelove:  I like HA and LK too. and AI blush! :yahoo:


I like those ones too :eyelove: I will prob skip AI blush though. Just because it is a frost


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Jul 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Girl, it is too hot here to even contemplate being in the same room as anything long sleeved right now. lol


  ...winter is coming tho...


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 31, 2014)

What the hell did I miss last night did Mac release a collection that I didn't know about ??


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> LJ will be mine!!!


  I checked with MAC CS (altough you know how much weightage to give , stil....)

  As per them the collection is already launched yesterday and sold out. Chances of restock are not there at this point. There is not going to be a different official launch. " if you are still interested in the collection, snag the peralfusion palette and nail lacquers that are still in stock" her exact words.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The collection was Online exclusive and Limited Edition not permanent!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I really wanted the other 2 lipies too, well atleast have 1 lippie and beauty powder is still in sight!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I will prob skip AI blush though. Just because it is a frost


  Dunno why its mentioned as Satin though? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Shimmery means a no, satin finish Yes!!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Dunno why its mentioned as Satin though? hboy: Shimmery means a no, satin finish Yes!!!!! :winkiss:


Just on Ts blog it says satin...on karens it says frost....


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 31, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> What the hell did I miss last night did Mac release a collection that I didn't know about ??:rants:


Sure did. No one knew not even MAC employees apparently


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sure did. No one knew not even MAC employees apparently


  And it sold out in less than an hour . What they had 10 in stock?


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 31, 2014)

Karen's post was hilarious! And those swatches!  Omg.  I want all of the fluid line pencils! And Reckless Desire gloss is gorgeous!!  I am so glad that I'll have money just in time for this collection.  This and the matte lip collection are going to make me very happy!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> And it sold out in less than an hour . What they had 10 in stock?


not even in stock.....looks like everyone who ordered got a BO notice...hboy:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> not even in stock.....looks like everyone who ordered got a BO notice...


  Yup! BO notice for both orders!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> And it sold out in less than an hour . What they had 10 in stock?


  Wow! That sucks


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 31, 2014)

Woohoo, I will go shopping tomorrow  Osbournes Collection and maybe some pro lippies, if they already have them  :yahoo:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 31, 2014)

Periodinan said:


>


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 31, 2014)

Well, I'm late to the party... just saw that online exclusive collection.  Those lippies look beautiful!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> LJ will be mine!!!
> I checked with MAC CS (altough you know how much weightage to give , stil....)
> 
> As per them the collection is already launched yesterday and sold out. Chances of restock are not there at this point. There is not going to be a different official launch. " if you are still interested in the collection, snag the peralfusion palette and nail lacquers that are still in stock" her exact words.
> ...


  I don't get it, though, because they never officially launched it.  It was never viewable from the main site. How is that a launch?  Why would you bother manufacturing such a limited number of lipsticks? Very weird.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I checked with MAC CS (altough you know how much weightage to give , stil....)
> 
> As per them the collection is already launched yesterday and sold out. Chances of restock are not there at this point. There is not going to be a different official launch. " if you are still interested in the collection, snag the peralfusion palette and nail lacquers that are still in stock" her exact words.
> 
> ...







  Why does everything with MAC have to be first come, first served type BS?


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> YES ALL the mattes. I need 2 more from yest stupid launch too, Grrrrrr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Same here with the quads


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  How can they even call that an official launch


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 31, 2014)

Periodinan said:


>


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 31, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I don't get it, though, because they never officially launched it. * It was never viewable from the main site*. How is that a launch?  Why would you bother manufacturing such a limited number of lipsticks? Very weird.


  Thats what i asked and the reply i got was the quad and nail lacquers are still in stock if i like to get those!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 31, 2014)

So did anyone of you manage to grab sth from that "mysterious" collection?


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :nanas:


 I can't waiiiit and I am a little nervous  :lol:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 31, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Well, I'm late to the party... just saw that online exclusive collection.  Those lippies look beautiful!


  Yup!! Looks like a lot of us were late to the party..I'm kind of bummed but there is really nothing I must have from that collections so oh well


----------



## jenise (Jul 31, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> So did anyone of you manage to grab sth from that "mysterious" collection?


  Got a BO email of course but I grabbed two lippies and the beauty powder


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> How can they even call that an official launch


  Because they're a-holes. lol
  I thought it wasn't an official launch until it pops up on the site in the fancy flashy thingy. At least that's what they said during Osbournes.


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 31, 2014)

jenise said:


> Got a BO email of course but I grabbed two lippies and the beauty powder


 Okay, that sucks. So I guess everyone got a BO email(?) Which lippies would you have gotten?


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Thats what i asked and the reply i got was the quad and nail lacquers are still in stock if i like to get those!


  Yeah and they'll stay in stock too, because no one ever buys those. lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 31, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> So did anyone of you manage to grab sth from that "mysterious" collection?


  managed to grab 1 lippie and 1 beauty powder though got BO mail too!  forbidden sunrise


----------



## jenise (Jul 31, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Which lippies would you have gotten?


  yes that's what it seems like!
  I eventually want all of them hahaha but I got the nude and orange one


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah and they'll stay in stock too, because no one ever buys those. lol


  Exactly!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 31, 2014)

jenise said:


> yes that's what it seems like!
> *I eventually want all of them *hahaha but I got the nude and orange one








yessss.


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 31, 2014)

jenise said:


> yes that's what it seems like! I eventually want all of them hahaha but I got the nude and orange one


 I hope they will restock them and release them in other countries as well. I'd really like to try Lavendar Jade


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 31, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Which lippies would you have gotten?


  All of them except the nude looking lustre.


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> managed to grab 1 lippie and 1 beauty powder though got BO mail too!  forbidden sunrise


 I wonder what went wrong with this collection... Which lipstick did you grab?


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> All of them except the nude looking lustre.


  I almost got bk too but it disappeared at the last moment from my cart!


----------



## jenise (Jul 31, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I hope they will restock them and release them in other countries as well. I'd really like to try Lavendar Jade


  Yes! I can't wait for swatches since it has such an interesting description!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 31, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Which lipstick did you grab?


  Forbidden Sunrise (orange one) and that beauty powder


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> All of them except the nude looking lustre.


 #BUYALLTHEMATTES? :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 31, 2014)

jenise said:


> yes that's what it seems like!
> I eventually want all of them hahaha but I got the nude and orange one


  I really dont mind waiting for 2 weeks for the order but I REALLY hope the Summer Opal is exactly as described  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That would be an awesome one!


----------



## jenise (Jul 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I really dont mind waiting for 2 weeks for the order but I REALLY hope the Summer Opal is exactly as described
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I don't mind either & I know, me toooo!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 31, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> #BUYALLTHEMATTES?


  YUP! I'd want all 4, but I don't like lustres so those are always a skip for me.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Forbidden Sunrise (orange one) and that beauty powder


  That is the only one that caught my eye oh and the Lavender one but to me it looks too much like Dodgy Girl


----------



## mel33t (Jul 31, 2014)

There's something fishy with this collection. I'm very skeptical that's there's no official launch


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 31, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> That is the only one that caught my eye oh and the Lavender one but to me it looks too much like Dodgy Girl


  The description for LJ is kinda weird, matte dirty mauve with golden pearls, so maybe it just looks like DG in the pic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





If they ever restock, I would like to grab the other 2 mattes too!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 31, 2014)

mel33t said:


> There's something fishy with this collection. I'm very skeptical that's there's no official launch


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 31, 2014)

[@]vineetha[/@] and [@]jenise[/@]  Let me know how you guys like the beauty powder.   I had a chance to get it but stopped myself ... I have too many new products I have to use!   If it restocks -- it's a sign that I need it!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> The description for LJ is kinda weird, matte dirty mauve with golden pearls, so maybe it just looks like DG in the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Maybe ! I'm just trying to convince myself it is the same


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 31, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Yup something smells weird!!


  It was like the Osbournes collection when DG was OOS even before it launched under new collections. In this case everything went OOS before that. I guess thats why they  are not putting it up yet!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 31, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Maybe ! I'm just trying to convince myself it is the same








 Oh well, then its the same!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 31, 2014)

I'll be keeping an eye out for a restock, but the way this seems to have gone down leaves sort of a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 31, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'll be keeping an eye out for a restock, but the way this seems to have gone down leaves sort of a bad taste in my mouth.


  I know stupid Mac


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 31, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'll be keeping an eye out for a restock, but the way this seems to have gone down leaves sort of a bad taste in my mouth.


  Same here, it's a bunch of BS.


----------



## SGrabo2640 (Jul 31, 2014)

I know we all have different answers when we talk to MAC CS but I called back this AM to try and get more info. The girl I spoke to was actually more helpful than the usual types. She got a supervisor to investigate this and basically they said they have no idea what happened and that it definitely, according to them anyway, was not supposed to be launched. They had heard talk of a couple of the lipsticks in their fall meeting but none of it was anything that was supposed to be released. The reason everything is on BO is because they don't even have the items yet. She said even though the email says two weeks that she doesn't necessarily think they'll be shipping out that soon, it could be longer. I've heard that it is LE but that could change I guess perhaps once they actually get the items they may be able to do a mini restock who knows. I feel very lucky to have been able to order everything and I hope they can fulfill it. She did say she was fairly confident that they will be fulfilling the orders that were placed so far tho. I know it's not much info but it's what I was told. They said they'd call me back by Sat to let me know if they can apply the Pro discount to my order and of so they'll credit me the difference. Still interested to hear what actually happened because all they're saying to me is that it wasn't supposed to have been put online anytime soon. ?????


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 31, 2014)

Stupid Tarte and their damn F&F sale. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Code is FANDF for anyone who's interested!


----------



## mulderitsme (Jul 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Stupid Tarte and their damn F&F sale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOOOO SHHHHH
  Tarte is the one brand I haven't tried and I'm soooo tempted... But I just spent $200 at Sephora in the last couple days (I'M A VIB FINALLY)


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 31, 2014)

SGrabo2640 said:


> I know we all have different answers when we talk to MAC CS but I called back this AM to try and get more info. The girl I spoke to was actually more helpful than the usual types. She got a supervisor to investigate this and basically they said they have no idea what happened and that it definitely, according to them anyway, was not supposed to be launched. They had heard talk of a couple of the lipsticks in their fall meeting but none of it was anything that was supposed to be released. The reason everything is on BO is because they don't even have the items yet. She said even though the email says two weeks that she doesn't necessarily think they'll be shipping out that soon, it could be longer. I've heard that it is LE but that could change I guess perhaps once they actually get the items they may be able to do a mini restock who knows. I feel very lucky to have been able to order everything and I hope they can fulfill it. She did say she was fairly confident that they will be fulfilling the orders that were placed so far tho. I know it's not much info but it's what I was told. They said they'd call me back by Sat to let me know if they can apply the Pro discount to my order and of so they'll credit me the difference. Still interested to hear what actually happened because all they're saying to me is that it wasn't supposed to have been put online anytime soon. ?????


  That really makes a lot of sense! I really hope everyone's orders get fulfilled and that they do a proper stocking of the collection and officially launch it sometime soon


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 31, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> NOOOO SHHHHH
> Tarte is the one brand I haven't tried and I'm soooo tempted... But I just spent $200 at Sephora in the last couple days (I'M A VIB FINALLY)


  I'm really tempted to get 2 blushes at the moment. lol
  I've tried some of their blushes, mascara, lip gloss, lipsurgence pencils, primers and foundation and have liked everything I've tried. 
  Yay for becoming a VIB!


----------



## mulderitsme (Jul 31, 2014)

Oh, speaking of Sephora, my package just came and I can already tell I'm going to be obsessed with this UD moondust eyeshadow. And I got a Benefit kit with a blush called Bella Bamba and omg


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 31, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> Oh, speaking of Sephora, my package just came and I can already tell I'm going to be obsessed with this UD moondust eyeshadow. And I got a Benefit kit with a blush called Bella Bamba and omg


  Sounds lovely!! Can't wait to see pics of you wearing your new stuff


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 31, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> That is the only one that caught my eye oh and the Lavender one but to me it looks too much like Dodgy Girl


  I know it looks like dodgy girl in the swatch but a little darker but the description just throws me off. I'm dying to see what it looks like


  ANR collection might be a skip for me, Good kisser looks really pretty but I have too many pinks that I haven't been showing love too. If anything I would snag Hearts A flame I'm a sucker for reds


----------



## jenise (Jul 31, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Let me know how you guys like the beauty powder. I had a chance to get it but stopped myself ... I have too many new products I have to use! If it restocks -- it's a sign that I need it!


  will do!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 31, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Sounds lovely!! Can't wait to see pics of you wearing your new stuff


  I'm looking forward to her pics too.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 31, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Oh man I will be requesting off work that day I need to be up and ready to snag these lippies, especially with how fast these LE collections have been going lately
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm seriously thinking of taking off for Matte Lip as well. I want pretty much all of them so far.


----------



## mulderitsme (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm about to try all this on my face, but for now here are some swatches!


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 31, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> I'm about to try all this on my face, but for now here are some swatches!


 Ahhh! I really really want Sin and am also interested in the two highlighters.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 31, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> I'm about to try all this on my face, but for now here are some swatches!


  Oh that Benefit blush is purty!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 31, 2014)

Totally random, but I'm SO going to see this with or without the kiddos as cover. lol

  https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=587224451390437


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Totally random, but I'm SO going to see this with or without the kiddos as cover. lol
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=587224451390437


  Me toooo! I do have a cover though!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Me toooo! I do have a cover though!


  So do I, 8 nieces and nephews. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I'm going with or without them though! LOL!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So do I, 8 nieces and nephews.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That is more than enough cover 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Though I go for such movies in the name of my daughter I do really enjoy it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I still like watching Finding Nemo after the 100th time !


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 31, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> I'm about to try all this on my face, but for now here are some swatches!


  Fun!  I can't wait to see it all on your face!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 31, 2014)

I can't wait to get Nars unlawful.  It is calling to me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, and Oasis while I'm at it.  Also, I think I'm also going to get another Urban Decay Black Velvet 24/7 pencil.  I've been enjoying the deluxe sample they sent me.  I have 3 Perversion pencils from sets and stuff and I love the look it gives, but for some reason Perversion always irritates my eyes.  Thankfully the Black Velvet doesn't.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> That is more than enough cover
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I LOVE Finding Nemo!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I LOVE Finding Nemo!


  Yeah, that's a great one!


----------



## jenise (Jul 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Totally random, but I'm SO going to see this with or without the kiddos as cover. lol  https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=587224451390437


 Didn't even know about this, I can't wait!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 31, 2014)

I hate to say it, but just hearing Spongebob's voice makes me want to murder someone lol.  My husband does an impression of his laugh and it drives me up the wall!


----------



## jenise (Jul 31, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I hate to say it, but just hearing Spongebob's voice makes me want to murder someone lol.  My husband does an impression of his laugh and it drives me up the wall! :haha:


 Blasphemy!! Lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I LOVE Finding Nemo!


  Me too! Shark tales, ratatouille and finding Nemo are some of my all time favs even after watching each a 100 times already!


----------



## jenise (Jul 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Me too! Shark tales, ratatouille and finding Nemo are some of my all time favs even after watching each a 100 times already!


 Sharktales :eyelove:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 31, 2014)

jenise said:


> Sharktales


  IKR


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 31, 2014)

jenise said:


> Blasphemy!! Lol


  Hahaha, yeah, I know


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 31, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I hate to say it, but just hearing Spongebob's voice makes me want to murder someone lol.  My husband does an impression of his laugh and it drives me up the wall! :haha:


 hahaha cute


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 31, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I hate to say it, but just hearing Spongebob's voice makes me want to murder someone lol.  My husband does an impression of his laugh and it drives me up the wall!


  I've been a Spongebob fan since the every first episode back in 1999. LOL!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 31, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> I'm about to try all this on my face, but for now here are some swatches!


  Awesome swatches!! I really need Mac Sin


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Me too! Shark tales, ratatouille and finding Nemo are some of my all time favs even after watching each a 100 times already!


  Oh man, I could watch Ratatouille every single day! I love it so much.


----------



## mulderitsme (Jul 31, 2014)

Okay, so I mixed up the labels on the cheeks, so just switch the labels on those 









  I loooooove Sin & Embrace Me







  As for the eyeshadows, the middle color from the All About Pink is fallout-ville, but it's still pretty. UD Zodiac is the mayor of fallout-ville. I think it's too pretty to return it, though so I'll make it work. I used it wet.


----------



## mulderitsme (Jul 31, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Awesome swatches!! I really need Mac Sin


  SERIOUSLY. I see this becoming my second favorite (behind Russian Red)


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 31, 2014)

Can't wait to get sin in one of those collections coming out.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 31, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Can't wait to get sin in one of those collections coming out.


  Yup me too!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 31, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Can't wait to get sin in one of those collections coming out.


  I actually gave my Sin to my friend Amy so that I could re-buy it in the fancy RHPS packaging.


----------



## mel33t (Jul 31, 2014)

I don't know if you guys saw but I think the NARS fall collection is on Sephoras website. I was just looking at NARS blushes and bam!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I actually gave my Sin to my friend Amy so that I could re-buy it in the fancy RHPS packaging.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 31, 2014)

Well this didn't just enable me into for sure wanting another SK brush set.
  https://www.facebook.com/pursebuzzfan/photos/a.316500629033.146741.166292684033/10152530688704034/?type=1&theater


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 31, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> Okay, so I mixed up the labels on the cheeks, so just switch the labels on those
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Beautiful!  Just beautiful!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Well this didn't just enable me into for sure wanting another SK brush set.
> https://www.facebook.com/pursebuzzfan/photos/a.316500629033.146741.166292684033/10152530688704034/?type=1&theater








 Oh wowww!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Well this didn't just enable me into for sure wanting another SK brush set.
> https://www.facebook.com/pursebuzzfan/photos/a.316500629033.146741.166292684033/10152530688704034/?type=1&theater


  That's a great deal !


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh wowww!


  Well looks like the stores near me don't have them in stock.. Thank God I already have them


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 31, 2014)

Love the swatches @mulderitsme !


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 31, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Well looks like the stores near me don't have them in stock.. Thank God I already have them


  The one down the road from my work seems to.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> The one down the road from my work seems to.


  Your lucky cause all the stores near me say unable to do store pick up or out of stock


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> The one down the road from my work seems to.








 Universe poking


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 31, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Your lucky cause all the stores near me say unable to do store pick up or out of stock


  I am not even checking!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I am not even checking!


  Yea I wasn't either but curiosity got the best of me


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 31, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Your lucky cause all the stores near me say unable to do store pick up or out of stock


  No. I'd say YOU'RE the lucky one.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Universe poking


  It's on the back burner now since Sephora seems to have the NARS blushes!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's on the back burner now since Sephora seems to have the NARS blushes!


  Really!!!!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 31, 2014)

It says in stock at the store near mine! I will do a store pick up then. Though I def have to give them a call beforehand, sephora stock tracker is never accurate.


----------



## PinayGator (Jul 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> The one down the road from my work seems to.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 31, 2014)

PinayGator said:


>


  I already have a set! LOL
  I was thinking of getting another though since I like them and you really can't have too many brushes.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 31, 2014)

Yeah I'm going to swing by and look since there's a JCP one on my way home from work.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 31, 2014)

PinayGator said:


>


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 31, 2014)

Hey we have a name change ENABLER-VILLE love it!!


----------



## PinayGator (Jul 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I already have a set! LOL
> I was thinking of getting another though since I like them and you really can't have too many brushes.


  LOL This is what I get for jumping ahead in the thread! I saw another one on the shelf when I went to pick mine up, I should have grabbed them for a random "look I'm enabling you into the world of makeup hoarding" gift.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 31, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Hey we have a name change ENABLER-VILLE love it!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 31, 2014)

PinayGator said:


> LOL This is what I get for jumping ahead in the thread! I saw another one on the shelf when I went to pick mine up, I should have grabbed them for a random "look I'm enabling you into the world of makeup hoarding" gift.







  I'm going to admit that I have one in my Target cart just begging for me to hit submit to pick it up in store. lol


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 31, 2014)

So, I was indoor tanning earlier this year (I know, horrible decision) and got matched with Prolongwear Concealer in NC35.  I'm sure I'm at least down to an NC30 now if not to an NC25.  I'm just so annoyed because I refuse to buy a million foundation and concealer colors, so I'm trying to tough it out until I'm back to NC20, but I really don't know what to do in the meantime.  Help!


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 31, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I hate to say it, but just hearing Spongebob's voice makes me want to murder someone lol.  My husband does an impression of his laugh and it drives me up the wall!








 thats awesome!


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 31, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> So, I was indoor tanning earlier this year (I know, horrible decision) and got matched with Prolongwear Concealer in NC35.  I'm sure I'm at least down to an NC30 now if not to an NC25.  I'm just so annoyed because I refuse to buy a million foundation and concealer colors, so I'm trying to tough it out until I'm back to NC20, but I really don't know what to do in the meantime.  Help!


Any other lighter concealer you could possible mix it with to create a more wearable shade for you? I usually mix my pro longwear with Mac's prep and prime highlighters to lighten it up a bit


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 31, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Any other lighter concealer you could possible mix it with to create a more wearable shade for you? I usually mix my pro longwear with Mac's prep and prime highlighters to lighten it up a bit


  I have Prep and Prime Highlighter pen in Light Boost, also a crappy NYX concealer that is ghostly, but it's really thick so I'm afraid it will be hard to mix.  Maybe I'll try the highlighting pen idea.


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 31, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I have Prep and Prime Highlighter pen in Light Boost, also a crappy NYX concealer that is ghostly, but it's really thick so I'm afraid it will be hard to mix.  Maybe I'll try the highlighting pen idea.


Yea just try mixing a little bit of light boost in to brighten it up a bit and hopefully that will help!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 31, 2014)

Since I'm on here,  does any one have nyx dewy and matte setting spray? If so is it worth it to buy?


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 31, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Since I'm on here,  does any one have nyx dewy and matte setting spray? If so is it worth it to buy?


 I have seen Erine rave about it so it should be good!!!!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 31, 2014)

Thank you, I think I'll be stopping by ulta tomorrow as well.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 31, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Omg I LOVE spongebob! Didn't know he was having another movie yay!!
> Me too! I am trying my hardest to hold out, I still want to try it on first before I get it. But luckily you have a gift card so I say go for it!
> 
> 
> ...


  I think I'll run to Sephora this weekend and get it.  I almost put it in my cart but I don't want to wait for it to ship! lol


----------



## mulderitsme (Jul 31, 2014)

If you don't already have Sin, go buy it asap.


----------



## CarmenK (Jul 31, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I think I'll run to Sephora this weekend and get it.  I almost put it in my cart but I don't want to wait for it to ship! lol


Yayy! Excited to hear your thoughts on it!


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 31, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> If you don't already have Sin, go buy it asap.


  My only concern with Sin is some swatches look burgundy, which I want, and some look to be a deep brick red, which I don't want.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 31, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> If you don't already have Sin, go buy it asap.


  You look gorgeous! Sin looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on you! I will get it with RHPS, special packaging


----------



## mulderitsme (Jul 31, 2014)

Also, I got a mini Ooh La Lift from Benefit and I love it for my very prominent under eye circles, especially paired with their Fakeup concealer


----------



## mulderitsme (Jul 31, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> My only concern with Sin is some swatches look burgundy, which I want, and some look to be a deep brick red, which I don't want.


  On me it's definitely more of a brick red, which was what I was hoping it WASN'T, but it just looks so good on me... hahha


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 31, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> If you don't already have Sin, go buy it asap.


 Wowza you look stunning!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 31, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> If you don't already have Sin, go buy it asap.


  Gorgeous! There are so many great brick red and burgundy shades coming out with RHPS, ANR, the Matte Collection, etc. It's going to be hard to choose.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 31, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> If you don't already have Sin, go buy it asap.


Gorgeous love.....


----------



## mel33t (Jul 31, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> If you don't already have Sin, go buy it asap.








  Gorgeous girl! You are rocking that lipstick!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 31, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Gorgeous girl! You are rocking that lipstick!!








 Mel!!! I love it!


----------



## mel33t (Jul 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Mel!!! I love it!


  Haha... I love that wolf.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 31, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Haha... I love that wolf.


  I couldnt stop giggling at that expression!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 31, 2014)

[@]mulderitsme[/@]you look so gorgeous in Sin and I love your hair!


----------



## mulderitsme (Jul 31, 2014)

Thank you everyoneeeee. I'm obsessed with Sin!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 31, 2014)

My MAC collection orders shippedddd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mulderitsme (Jul 31, 2014)

You guys, I need to rant real quick.
  I went to Forever 21 totally ready to drop some serious cash, and this dude in the plus size section turned me away and said that particular section was closed... but it was only 7:30 and the store doesn't close until 9:00. So I asked why and all he said was, 'because I just closed it down.' ....What??? The rest of the store was open, so...? I'm just so dumbfounded. There are only 2 F21s with plus size sections out here and the other one is half an hour away. I just wanted some new clothes for club night


----------



## mel33t (Jul 31, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> You guys, I need to rant real quick. I went to Forever 21 totally ready to drop some serious cash, and this dude in the plus size section turned me away and said that particular section was closed... but it was only 7:30 and the store doesn't close until 9:00. So I asked why and all he said was, 'because I just closed it down.' ....What??? The rest of the store was open, so...? I'm just so dumbfounded. There are only 2 F21s with plus size sections out here and the other one is half an hour away. I just wanted some new clothes for club night


  And the douchebag of the week award goes to.... F21 guy whose jeans are probably crushing his already tiny penis.   What a jerk


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 31, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> You guys, I need to rant real quick. I went to Forever 21 totally ready to drop some serious cash, and this dude in the plus size section turned me away and said that particular section was closed... but it was only 7:30 and the store doesn't close until 9:00. So I asked why and all he said was, 'because I just closed it down.' ....What??? The rest of the store was open, so...? I'm just so dumbfounded. There are only 2 F21s with plus size sections out here and the other one is half an hour away. I just wanted some new clothes for club night


  That is quite strange unless there was a ceiling leak or something like that, in which case they should have told you the reason. Very odd.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 31, 2014)

mel33t said:


> And the douchebag of the week award goes to.... F21 guy whose jeans are probably crushing his already tiny penis.   What a jerk


  I don't like to insult a person's body, but he definitely needs a good raking over for his attitude. Jerk indeed.


----------



## mel33t (Jul 31, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I don't like to insult a person's body, but he definitely needs a good raking over for his attitude. Jerk indeed.


  Lol I'm sure he's fine - just making a generalization of guys too tight skinny jeans. 

  Had a couple nasty clients this week at work, glad to be done!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 31, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Lol I'm sure he's fine - just making a generalization of guys too tight skinny jeans.   Had a couple nasty clients this week at work, glad to be done!!


  Oh haha I know. I just hate the men's size jokes because I know I would be really hurt/pissed if a guy made fun of my boobs or something. It's just so...personal. I can't say that I'm a fan of skinny jeans on guys! Not my favorite look. I've had some interesting customers this week as well. It's been crazy! I want this week to be over...


----------



## mulderitsme (Jul 31, 2014)

Yeah, I asked the cashiers on the second level if something was wrong down there (I thought there was a safety hazard or something) and they said they had no idea why he would have turned me away. I guess at least I got my witchy hat that I've been looking for for months


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 31, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> Yeah, I asked the cashiers on the second level if something was wrong down there (I thought there was a safety hazard or something) and they said they had no idea why he would have turned me away. I guess at least I got my witchy hat that I've been looking for for months


  That's crazy. I can't believe he didn't give you a reason and apologize for the inconvenience.


----------



## mulderitsme (Jul 31, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> That's crazy. I can't believe he didn't give you a reason and apologize for the inconvenience.


  They told me to just go down there and tell him they said I could, but I was too pissed so I just left.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 31, 2014)

Is anyone else feeling lost in the sea of beautiful brick red and burgundy lipsticks coming out this fall? I am. I love those shades but I know that I shouldn't buy them all. I wish I could see all the ones from ANR, RHPS, and the Matte collection all swatched together.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 31, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> They told me to just go down there and tell him they said I could, but I was too pissed so I just left.


  I don't blame you. I wouldn't have been able to at that point, either.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 31, 2014)

As beautiful as Sin lipstick is on you, mulderitsme,  I have to comment on the eye makeup, too! The whole look is right up my alley


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 31, 2014)

And Nasty gal too! Even holidays feature mattes I think as per Erine.i am going to go by as and when it comes focusing on first launches first and then weeding out as we go on based on close dupes owned I just don't want to miss out a good matte or product based on what is coming only to know it swatches bad or patchy later on   If there is overlap I wil probably choose and bring down the list towards later collections.i look forward to holiday collections from diff brands and this is easier


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> And Nasty gal too! Even holidays feature mattes I think as per Erine.i am going to go by as and when it comes focusing on first launches first and then weeding out as we go on based on close dupes owned I just don't want to miss out a good matte or product based on what is coming only to know it swatches bad or patchy later on   If there is overlap I wil probably choose and bring down the list towards later collections.i look forward to holiday collections from diff brands and this is easier


  You just simplified this for me! thanks! Yes, Nasty Gal... I've been ignoring that one for the most part because I'm already feeling overwhelmed. There is a burgundy in there as well.


----------



## mulderitsme (Jul 31, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> As beautiful as Sin lipstick is on you, mulderitsme, I have to comment on the eye makeup, too! The whole look is right up my alley


  Thank you! This is my go-to look for bold lippies because whenever I do anything else I feel like I look like I have too much going on!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 31, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> Thank you! This is my go-to look for bold lippies because whenever I do anything else I feel like I look like I have too much going on!


  What all are you wearing besides Sin? Sorry if you have already said!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 31, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> You just simplified this for me! thanks! Yes, Nasty Gal... I've been ignoring that one for the most part because I'm already feeling overwhelmed. There is a burgundy in there as well.


 This is the only way the whole thing is gonna work.else it's all too overwhelming and confusing. I always end up skipping something cool for a later launch only to be disappointed later! :dunno:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> This is the only way the whole thing is gonna work.else it's all too overwhelming and confusing. I always end up skipping something cool for a later launch only to be disappointed later! :dunno:


I agree it is the only way to go about collections


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I agree it is the only way to go about collections


 Right? :nods: If you like something and don't have tons if dupes go ahead.later collections later :haha:


----------



## mulderitsme (Jul 31, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> What all are you wearing besides Sin? Sorry if you have already said!


  I used W.O.S all over the lid and Faint & a touch of Crave in the crease (all from UD Naked Basics palette), Faint on the lower lashline, Blacktrack fluidline, Benefit high brow glow to highlight my brows, Carbon on my brows, and a mixture of Benefit They're Real! and UD Perversion mascaras.

  For my face, I used a crap ton of stuff because I wanted to try things... Smashbox photofinish primer, porefessional, Benefit ooh-la-lift, fakeup, & stay don't stray under my eyes,  LUSH's foundation and powder, UD de-slick mattifying powder, MAC stay pretty blush and bone beige sculpting powder, too faced candlelight glow highlighting duo. I think that's it. Haha


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Right? :nods: If you like something and don't have tons if dupes go ahead.later collections later :haha:


Exactly. i always buy for the moment over thinking on what's coming later.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Exactly. i always buy for the moment over thinking on what's coming later.[/quote :frenz: I skipped TTT ( though that turned out to be an okay decision) but I do not want to skip LK only to find LL swatches crappy!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 31, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> I used W.O.S all over the lid and Faint & a touch of Crave in the crease (all from UD Naked Basics palette), Faint on the lower lashline, Blacktrack fluidline, Benefit high brow glow to highlight my brows, Carbon on my brows, and a mixture of Benefit They're Real! and UD Perversion mascaras.  For my face, I used a crap ton of stuff because I wanted to try things... Smashbox photofinish primer, porefessional, Benefit ooh-la-lift, fakeup, & stay don't stray under my eyes,  LUSH's foundation and powder, UD de-slick mattifying powder, MAC stay pretty blush and bone beige sculpting powder, too faced candlelight glow highlighting duo. I think that's it. Haha


  It's all workin' for ya! Lovely!


----------



## martiangurll (Jul 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> martiangurll said:
> 
> 
> > You just perfectly summed up the last three weeks of my LIFE.  but you forgot No Bounce, No Play.
> ...


 I thought maybe the SSDD was a Stephen King Dreamcatcher quote so I came back with No Bounce No Play.  Obscure reference but you could have been a fan.  Don't mind my dweebness I'm just slightly obsessed with SK quotes.


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 1, 2014)

[@]NaomiH[/@]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Guess what I am wearing today


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 1, 2014)

:yahoo: Just bought DG, KYY and Cranberry  I think they only had 5 tubes of each lipstick


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 1, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> [@]NaomiH[/@]
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Periodinan said:


> :yahoo: Just bought DG, KYY and Cranberry  I think they only had 5 tubes of each lipstick


Holy moly lol


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Holy moly lol


 Yep, crazy.  If I had gotten there ten minutes later I might not have been able to buy these. I didn't buy Cheeky Bugger bc I thought it was too light. You could hardly see it on my skin


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 1, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> :yahoo: Just bought DG, KYY and Cranberry  I think they only had 5 tubes of each lipstick


 :cheer:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 1, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Yep, crazy.  If I had gotten there ten minutes later I might not have been able to buy these. I didn't buy Cheeky Bugger bc I thought it was too light. You could hardly see it on my skin


Glad you got your goodies though. Eeek the sell out rate is crazy.


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Glad you got your goodies though. Eeek the sell out rate is crazy.


 However if they only have 5 Dodgy Girl lippies, I guess you can expect  that they will be sold out in no time. You'd think they know how popular this lipstick is after selling it in the US...:sigh: I am so happy I got all I wanted :cheer:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 1, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I think they only had 5 tubes of each lipstick


  Whoa! Way to go buddy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Good Morning!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mel33t (Aug 1, 2014)

Good Morning everyone!!   TGIF!!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 1, 2014)

martiangurll said:


> I thought maybe the SSDD was a Stephen King Dreamcatcher quote so I came back with No Bounce No Play. Obscure reference but you could have been a fan. Don't mind my dweebness I'm just slightly obsessed with SK quotes.


  I do like SK, but I'll admit to it being quite awhile since I've read any of his work and I don't think Dreamcatcher was one of the ones I've read. I'll put it on my list of books to read though.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 1, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I think they only had 5 tubes of each lipstick


  WOOHOO!!! Congrats on getting your goodies!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> My MAC collection orders shippedddd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








 swatches please!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 1, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> You guys, I need to rant real quick.
> I went to Forever 21 totally ready to drop some serious cash, and this dude in the plus size section turned me away and said that particular section was closed... but it was only 7:30 and the store doesn't close until 9:00. So I asked why and all he said was, 'because I just closed it down.' ....What??? The rest of the store was open, so...? I'm just so dumbfounded. There are only 2 F21s with plus size sections out here and the other one is half an hour away. I just wanted some new clothes for club night


  What a jerk! I really hope there was something actually wrong with that side and he wasn't just being a giant prick.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Is anyone else feeling lost in the sea of beautiful brick red and burgundy lipsticks coming out this fall? I am. I love those shades but I know that I shouldn't buy them all. I wish I could see all the ones from ANR, RHPS, and the Matte collection all swatched together.


  Nope, you're not the only one! I LOVE those types of shades and having to whittle my lists down and exclude some of them has not been an easy task at all. I'm going to still check the ANR ones in store when I go to look at the blushes and try to do comparisons with some of the lippies I already have because if I find them differing enough I'll probably have to splurge. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> If there is overlap I wil probably choose and bring down the list towards later collections.i look forward to holiday collections from diff brands and this is easier


  You make some good points here....hmmm.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 1, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I didn't buy Cheeky Bugger bc I thought it was too light. You could hardly see it on my skin


  Yeah, my counter only got 2 of each of the lipsticks and I think she said 4 of each blush and then a crap ton of everything else. I'm sorry CB didn't work for you, it's such a great blush.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 1, 2014)

mel33t said:


> TGIF!!


  Good morning Mel! TGIF!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 1, 2014)

mel33t said:


> *TGIF*!!


  Good Morning !!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> swatches please!


  of course! Good Morning Buddy!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> of course! Good Morning Buddy!


  Good morning, Buddy!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning, Buddy!


  I am thinking of skipping HA for YTL now!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 1, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Good Morning everyone!!   TGIF!!


 Good morning :frenz:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 1, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Good morning


  Good morning Mel!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 1, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Good Morning everyone!!   TGIF!!


  Morning, Mel! TGIF, indeed!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Nope, you're not the only one! I LOVE those types of shades and having to whittle my lists down and exclude some of them has not been an easy task at all. I'm going to still check the ANR ones in store when I go to look at the blushes and try to do comparisons with some of the lippies I already have because if I find them differing enough I'll probably have to splurge. lol


  Lol, Lord help us


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 1, 2014)

I called Sephora and they didn't have Nars Unlawful in yet. I was really hoping to be able to run up there and pick it up this weekend.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I called Sephora and they didn't have Nars Unlawful in yet. I was really hoping to be able to run up there and pick it up this weekend.


  My local store too dont have the stock yet . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They asked me to give a callback today, will see ...


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> My local store too dont have the stock yet .  They asked me to give a callback today, will see ...


  Were they anticipating a shipment today?


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Were they anticipating a shipment today?


  They said they have some shipment come in yesterday which is yet to catalogued, so call back tomm again to check!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> They said they have some shipment come in yesterday which is yet to catalogued, so call back tomm again to check!


  Oh ok. The guy I was on the phone with went and checked through stuff and said they still didn't have it.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Oh ok. The guy I was on the phone with went and checked through stuff and said they still didn't have it.


  We should probably just order it online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyways since its the weekend, they will most probably ship on monday, so If i cant find it in the stores I will give it a go on sunday!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I am thinking of skipping HA for YTL now!


  YTL is really pretty! Karen has me looking at it too. Just wish it wasn't online only.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Lol, Lord help us


  No joke! I am so overwhelmed right now, it's unreal!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> YTL is really pretty! Karen has me looking at it too. Just wish it wasn't online only.


  True! OMG she looks smokin' hot in all those pics. YTL and Good Kisser are what i loved best on her.
  Yeah YTL is shade that would have made a difference checking out in the store. Why do they have to do this online exclusive idk


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> No joke! I am so overwhelmed right now, it's unreal!
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *MandyVanHook*
> 
> ...


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> True! OMG she looks smokin' hot in all those pics. YTL and Good Kisser are what i loved best on her.
> Yeah YTL is shade that would have made a difference checking out in the store. Why do they have to do this online exclusive idk


  Because they're big meanie heads. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 1, 2014)

Random man candy


----------



## mel33t (Aug 1, 2014)

Aww you guys are all so friendly and nice  I love this thread.   I find out my CPA exam scores today, or Monday maybe, but my stomach is in knots. I'm not opening the email until I'm home so that way if I start crying I'm not at work. Lol


----------



## mel33t (Aug 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Random man candy :eyelove:


 :eyelove: You are so beautiful to meeeeeeee Can't you seeeeeeee :eyelove:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Random man candy


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 1, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I find out my CPA exam scores today, or Monday maybe, but my stomach is in knots. I'm not opening the email until I'm home so that way if I start crying I'm not at work. Lol


  I love this thread too because of all you awesome ladies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I'm sure you passed with flying colours!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


  Sexing the place up a bit.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 1, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I find out my CPA exam scores today, or Monday maybe, but my stomach is in knots. I'm not opening the email until I'm home so that way if I start crying I'm not at work. Lol








 Yay the scores are gonna be just fine. I sure hope its today than monday. else If it were me the 2 days will be like being to purgatory and back. I have to know everything ASAP. anticipation kills me.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 1, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Can't you seeeeeeee


  I totally watched Tinkerbell: The Pirate Fairy  because he voiced Capt. Hook. lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Sexing the place up a bit.


  Lets kick it up a notch


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Lets kick it up a notch


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 1, 2014)

Notch raised:


----------



## mel33t (Aug 1, 2014)

Its very hard to concentrate at work right now with all of this man candy.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Notch raised:


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 1, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Its very hard to concentrate at work right now with all of this man candy.


  Work? What's that?


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 1, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Its very hard to concentrate at work right now with all of this man candy.








 I have my screen slanted so that no one gets a peek accidently!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 1, 2014)

MINE! Sorry Vineetha!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MINE! Sorry Vineetha!








 NOOOO amount of spray painting, hallmarking,watermarking will do that


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah, my counter only got 2 of each of the lipsticks and I think she said 4 of each blush and then a crap ton of everything else. I'm sorry CB didn't work for you, it's such a great blush.


That's so mean of them!
  However I've got my things and I am haaappy 
  Wearing Cranberry right now. It is ... woooow 
  Yep, I was also kinda sad bc it didn't show up on my face. Maybe it was because I have some sort of red cheeks.
  I see it positive though: saved some money


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> NOOOO amount of spray painting, hallmarking,watermarking will do that


 


  because I'm 100% Naomi's.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 1, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> That's so mean of them!
> However I've got my things and I am haaappy
> Wearing Cranberry right now. It is ... woooow
> Yep, I was also kinda sad bc it didn't show up on my face. Maybe it was because I have some sort of red cheeks.
> I see it positive though: saved some money


  Yeah, she let me peek in the drawer and was telling me that the way it works is they have to sell all the other crap before they'd get a re-stock of the lippies. Which is totally stupid, but apparently how MAC does it at least for that particular counter.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> because I'm 100% Naomi's.


----------



## Melrose (Aug 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Lets kick it up a notch :haha:


That's my man right there! Btw, good morning lovely ladies


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 1, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I think they only had 5 tubes of each lipstick








Yay!! I love DG wearing mine today


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 1, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> If you don't already have Sin, go buy it asap.


  I love love this looks ... I'm getting Sin for sure now Gorgeous


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 1, 2014)

I might be nuts, but I'm almost contemplating ditching my DG.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I might be nuts, but I'm almost contemplating ditching my DG.


  Nah, doesnt do all that on me too unless coupled with a liner!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 1, 2014)

http://www.temptalia.com/mac-novel-romance-lipglasses-reviews-photos-swatches

  I thought I will like reckless desire and talk sexy a bit more. Pretty but nah easily passable!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Nah, doesnt do all that on me too unless coupled with a liner!


  Same here, it has to have a liner. I was so sad about it because it was what I was most excited for from that collection and it looks like CRAP on me.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Nah, doesnt do all that on me too unless coupled with a liner!








 You girls are breaking my heart


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Same here, it has to have a liner. I was so sad about it because it was what I was most excited for from that collection and it looks like CRAP on me.


  I knowww! UTA looks hell a lot nicer on me. But I really wish it worked. A pretty shade for what it is.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/mac-novel-romance-lipglasses-reviews-photos-swatches
> 
> I thought I will like reckless desire and talk sexy a bit more. Pretty but nah easily passable!


  I'm surprisingly liking Bared for You a lot, but they're all a


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 1, 2014)

But it has free shipping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  http://www.ebay.com/itm/MAC-Marge-Simpson-Collection-Pink-Sprinkles-Powder-Blush-NIB-/121399094467?pt=US_Makeup_Face&hash=item1c43f32cc3


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm surprisingly liking Bared for You a lot, but they're all a








 Yup! The only gloss I plan on get is Viva Glam Riri 2. I Hope it is all what that swatch looked like and more!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I knowww! UTA looks hell a lot nicer on me. But I really wish it worked. A pretty shade for what it is.


  I LOVE UTA! I wish DG worked as well because it's so pretty.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yup! The only gloss I plan on get is Viva Glam Riri 2. I Hope it is all what that swatch looked like and more!


  I'm really surprised at how much I'm digging the VGR2 items!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> But it has free shipping
> 
> 
> 
> ...











  Is that blush that pink?


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 1, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> You girls are breaking my heart


  It breaks my heart that I dislike it so much!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm really surprised at how much I'm digging the VGR2 items!


  Me too!!! I am excited for both the lippie and lg ! And since its VG, there wont be any mad rush too ...um..hopefully?


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 1, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> You girls are breaking my heart


  DG broke our heart first


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Is that blush that pink?


  I'm guessing so and it looks like a slightly less hot pink version of Bred For Beauty to me. 
  Also, who the hell would pay these over inflated prices on this stuff? Just so you can have it before it launches?


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Me too!!! I am excited for both the lippie and lg ! And since its VG, there wont be any mad rush too ...um..hopefully?


  I highly doubt it since her last one apparently was the lowest selling VG ever according to Erin and that was a pretty red with a lip glass like ruby slippers! This time around it's a mauvey grey colour and I think some people may be scared of it at first.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm guessing so and it looks like a slightly less hot pink version of Bred For Beauty to me.
> Also, who the hell would pay these over inflated prices on this stuff? Just so you can have it before it launches?


  idk Really its beyond me.
  I thought it was a bit darker than well dressed bt that looks like a hot bright pink .


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 1, 2014)

Looks way less hot pink here and lol @ $150 for those two items!
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/MAC-Cosmetics-X-The-Simpsons-Marges-Extra-Ingredient-Quad-Pink-Sprinkles-Blush-/131257801992?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e8f931d08


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I highly doubt it since her last one apparently was the lowest selling VG ever according to Erin and that was a pretty red with a lip glass like ruby slippers! This time around it's a mauvey grey colour and I think some people may be scared of it at first.


  I stalked for that launch too .
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I like that combo a LOT!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> DG broke our heart first


  It really did. I cried on Norman's shoulder for 2 whole days because of it.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I stalked for that launch too .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I don't stalk really. My stalking is going to bed at midnight or 1am, maybe checking the site if I get up to pee and then checking when I wake up for work in the AM. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Has worked pretty well so far!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It really did. *I cried on Norman's shoulder for 2 whole days* because of it.








I am okay with crying on his shoulders  if that is all that transpired during the week


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't stalk really. My stalking is going to bed at midnight or 1am, maybe checking the site if I get up to pee and then checking when I wake up for work in the AM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh that is my "stalking too".
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wake up early is all i meant too!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Looks way less hot pink here and lol @ $150 for those two items!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MAC-Cosmetics-X-The-Simpsons-Marges-Extra-Ingredient-Quad-Pink-Sprinkles-Blush-/131257801992?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e8f931d08


  Ah now that shade looks pretty close. (on the top of $, an additional $5.65 shipping too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I am okay with crying on his shoulders  if that is all that transpired during the week


  Ummmm....yeah...that's all that happened. I cried on his shoulder.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh that is my "stalking too".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Ah now that shade looks pretty close. (on the top of $, an additional $5.65 shipping too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ridiculous!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Ummmm....yeah...that's all that happened. I cried on his shoulder.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm so happy girls!! I found a place today


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 1, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm so happy girls!! I found a place today














 Is it close to where you stay now!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm surprisingly liking Bared for You a lot, but they're all a :fluffy:


 I'm surprise that I feel the same way.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Is it close to where you stay now!


  Kind of closer to my job which is good and they had an awesome promotion right now I just had to pay a deposit and I get this month rent free


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 1, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Kind of closer to my job which is good and they had an awesome promotion right now I just had to pay a deposit and I get this month rent free


  AWESOMEEEE!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't stalk really. My stalking is going to bed at midnight or 1am, maybe checking the site if I get up to pee and then checking when I wake up for work in the AM. :haha:  Has worked pretty well so far!


 Then I need to try your method next go round :haha:


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 1, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm so happy girls!! I found a place today :cheer:


 :nanas: :wave: congrats love. I'm happy for you!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> AWESOMEEEE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm excited too!! I hate moving but I know I will be better off at my new place


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah, she let me peek in the drawer and was telling me that the way it works is they have to sell all the other crap before they'd get a re-stock of the lippies. Which is totally stupid, but apparently how MAC does it at least for that particular counter.


  Well, that explains it then. That really is stupid since they could make a lot more money if they'd restock DG for example.
  However it makes DG even more special if they only sell a very limited number.
  I can't tell you how glad I am to have everything I wanted.
  I was thinking of visiting the store later... If I had done that I wouldn't have grabbed these wonderful lippies.


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 1, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm so happy girls!! I found a place today


  YAY!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 1, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm so happy girls!! I found a place today


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 1, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Kind of closer to my job which is good and they had an awesome promotion right now I just had to pay a deposit and I get this month rent free


  awesome!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 1, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Then I need to try your method next go round


  I just can't be missing out on all my beauty sleep, especially during the times that my body is actually allowing me to sleep full nights. lol


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I just can't be missing out on all my beauty sleep, especially during the times that my body is actually allowing me to sleep full nights. lol


 trust me I know,  my body was hating me when those last collections was hitting us back to back. My body was relying on coffee to make it through work.


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Aug 1, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> You guys, I need to rant real quick. I went to Forever 21 totally ready to drop some serious cash, and this dude in the plus size section turned me away and said that particular section was closed... but it was only 7:30 and the store doesn't close until 9:00. So I asked why and all he said was, 'because I just closed it down.' ....What??? The rest of the store was open, so...? I'm just so dumbfounded. There are only 2 F21s with plus size sections out here and the other one is half an hour away. I just wanted some new clothes for club night


  Ewwww!  You should go back and complain to a manager or email them on their custom service.


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Aug 1, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm so happy girls!! I found a place today :cheer:


   :cheer:  :cheer:  :cheer:  :cheer:    Yay!


----------



## Melrose (Aug 1, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm so happy girls!! I found a place today :cheer:


 Awesome! Congratulations on your new place


----------



## mulderitsme (Aug 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I might be nuts, but I'm almost contemplating ditching my DG.


I can take that off of your hands


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 1, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> I can take that off of your hands


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 1, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm so happy girls!! I found a place today :cheer:





rocksteadybaby said:


> Kind of closer to my job which is good and they had an awesome promotion right now I just had to pay a deposit and I get this month rent free :cheer:


Awesome! Congrats


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Awesome! Congrats


  Thanks! Dolly I've been stressing cause all the drama but it worked out I'm excited


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 1, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Thanks! Dolly I've been stressing cause all the drama but it worked out I'm excited :cheer:


Im excited for you! I'm really glad it is all coming up roses for you and your family!


----------



## CarmenK (Aug 1, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm so happy girls!! I found a place today


  Yayy congrats!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 1, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> There is NO way DG looks bad on you! You can pull everything off, but Im sorry it doesn't work for you  UTA was my favorite purple before DG
> I'm so excited about the new VG lipglass! Do you plan on getting the lipstick too? I'm still debating I just don't know when I would wear a shade like that.
> 
> 
> ...


  I plan on buying both, yes and I'm very excited about them! 
  DG just seems to kinda wash me out and make everything look so flat unless I use some sort of liner with it. Maybe I need to play around with it more and find the right look, but as of now I have not found that look.
  I didn't know it did so badly either until I saw Erin mention it awhile back in the VG thread. 



  *edited and added pic of me in DG*


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I plan on buying both, yes and I'm very excited about them!
> DG just seems to kinda wash me out and make everything look so flat unless I use some sort of liner with it. Maybe I need to play around with it more and find the right look, but as of now I have not found that look.
> I didn't know it did so badly either until I saw Erin mention it awhile back in the VG thread.
> 
> ...


  I don't think it washes you out!! I like it on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your just use to Reds and Vampy colors


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 1, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I don't think it washes you out!! I like it on you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks! I just look at it and always end up scrunching my face up in dislike, wipe it off and toss it aside to find something else. Usually UTA or RRB. lol


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Random man candy :eyelove:


He's mine!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Thanks! I just look at it and always end up scrunching my face up in dislike, wipe it off and toss it aside to find something else. Usually UTA or RRB. lol


  Really it doesn't look bad on you at all ... and I've seen some that shouldn't wear it lol


----------



## mel33t (Aug 1, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm so happy girls!! I found a place today


  Congrats lady!!!


----------



## mel33t (Aug 1, 2014)

So I didn't pass. 

  I'm not as bummed as I thought I'd be. I got a 68 which is seven points away from passing. Most people don't pass FAR on the first try, (the section of the CPA exam I was taking), so the fact that I was pretty close to passing is a good sign and the next time I take it I can definitely pass. 

  I just feel very meh...


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 1, 2014)

mel33t said:


> So I didn't pass.
> 
> I'm not as bummed as I thought I'd be. I got a 68 which is seven points away from passing. Most people don't pass FAR on the first try, (the section of the CPA exam I was taking), so the fact that I was pretty close to passing is a good sign and the next time I take it I can definitely pass.
> 
> I just feel very meh...


  Don't give up!! You got this next time


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 1, 2014)

mel33t said:


> So I didn't pass.   I'm not as bummed as I thought I'd be. I got a 68 which is seven points away from passing. Most people don't pass FAR on the first try, (the section of the CPA exam I was taking), so the fact that I was pretty close to passing is a good sign and the next time I take it I can definitely pass.   I just feel very meh...


  Oh sorry to hear this.  You'll definitely pass it next time!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 1, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> He's mine!


no he isn't!  :boxing:


----------



## mel33t (Aug 1, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Don't give up!! You got this next time


 
  Thanks guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Just a speed bump in my journey - no worries. I want this and I'm willing to work hard for it. That's what I have to remember.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 1, 2014)

mel33t said:


> So I didn't pass.   I'm not as bummed as I thought I'd be. I got a 68 which is seven points away from passing. Most people don't pass FAR on the first try, (the section of the CPA exam I was taking), so the fact that I was pretty close to passing is a good sign and the next time I take it I can definitely pass.   I just feel very meh...


You will pass next time! This was a good sign and so close to passing. You will for sure


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 1, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> There is NO way DG looks bad on you! You can pull everything off, but Im sorry it doesn't work for you  UTA was my favorite purple before DG
> I'm so excited about the new VG lipglass! Do you plan on getting the lipstick too? I'm still debating I just don't know when I would wear a shade like that.
> 
> 
> ...


  DG is one shade I really wish worked for me. That is one gorgeous shade and it looks pretty coupled with magenta or hipnhappy but that changes the shade altogether. I
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yesss I am planning of getting both the Lippe and gloss from VG Riri 2. What about you. I definitely would like to swatch the lippie first in the stores though. Since its VG there should be plenty or atleast i hope so!

  And @CarmenK  I got the anastasia contour refills today. Both the sets. I will swatch it soon for you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe tomm once there is daylight?


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 1, 2014)

mel33t said:


> So I didn't pass.
> 
> I'm not as bummed as I thought I'd be. I got a 68 which is seven points away from passing. Most people don't pass FAR on the first try, (the section of the CPA exam I was taking), so the fact that I was pretty close to passing is a good sign and the next time I take it I can definitely pass.
> 
> I just feel very meh...


  Mel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  On the positive side, that sure is a pretty good score for the first time. You ARE gonna nail it the next time Gal!


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 1, 2014)

Hey everyone! I haven't been around much I've been busy with school. I'm so behind on this thread!

  I got 100% on my first test and took my first practical assessment. 

  We're doing facials today on each other. I didn't even bother to put on much makeup this time around. I know it's just going to get removed.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 1, 2014)

:tipsy:


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Lets kick it up a notch :haha:





NaomiH said:


> Notch raised:


  Two of my favorites!! Especially Jensen Ackles...


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 1, 2014)

You know you're crazy about lipstick when you're still awake at quarter to 2 am just to disinfect your lippies


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 1, 2014)

My hubby took his grandmother shopping today, and while they were out, he went to Sephora to get me Nars Oasis blush. He asked the girl at the register about Unlawful, and she said that it had come in and so she asked if she could sell it to him because it was still in the back, and they let her. She said it would still be a while before they officially put it out. I'm so happy to have it. It looks beautiful! Oh, and when my husband was leaving he passed by the MAC counter, and one of the people there (we call him Adam Lambert because he is always rocking some perfect eyeliner lol) stopped him and asked how I was doing. I do 90% of my MAC shopping online, so if the employees there are still familiar enough with me that they recognize my husband, maybe my makeup addiction is worse than I thought. Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 1, 2014)

While at sephora yesterday I passed by the nars section.....mine had Unlawful blush out Uh not really special enough to shell out 30 for me.  :fluffy:


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 1, 2014)

Lol you weren't ever in the Unlawful train were you, Dolly? I love it. It's everything I wanted it to be!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Lol you weren't ever in the Unlawful train were you, Dolly? I love it. It's everything I wanted it to be!


I liked it on T. It was pretty but just not for me.  So I bought KVD lippies instead.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I liked it on T. It was pretty but just not for me.  So I bought KVD lippies instead.


  Which ones?


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> My hubby took his grandmother shopping today, and while they were out, he went to Sephora to get me Nars Oasis blush. He asked the girl at the register about Unlawful, and she said that it had come in and so she asked if she could sell it to him because it was still in the back, and they let her. She said it would still be a while before they officially put it out. I'm so happy to have it. It looks beautiful! Oh, and when my husband was leaving he passed by the MAC counter, and one of the people there (we call him Adam Lambert because he is always rocking some perfect eyeliner lol) stopped him and asked how I was doing. I do 90% of my MAC shopping online, so if the employees there are still familiar enough with me that they recognize my husband, maybe my makeup addiction is worse than I thought. Lol


  What a sweet husband!!! Enjoy your blush!!


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 1, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Thanks guys! :drinks:  Just a speed bump in my journey - no worries. I want this and I'm willing to work hard for it. That's what I have to remember.


  Liking your positive attitude!!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Which ones?


Gothica and L'ecole de femmes, I plan on getting Wolvesmouth, wonderchilde and thin lizzy come September


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> no he isn't!  :boxing:


  Can't you find someone else?   LOL


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 1, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Can't you find someone else?   LOL


Let me think about that.......uh.........NOOOOOOOO :lol:


----------



## mel33t (Aug 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Mel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Love ya V!


----------



## mel33t (Aug 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


  ... Now I kindof want these!!!


----------



## CarmenK (Aug 1, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Hey everyone! I haven't been around much I've been busy with school. I'm so behind on this thread!
> 
> I got 100% on my first test and took my first practical assessment.
> 
> ...


  Omg your husband is perfect! Wow I wish my boyfriend would do this for me lol So glad that one of us finally got Unlawful and good to know that you like it. I cant wait to try it out, does it lean more pink or orange? Can't really tell by some of the online swatches


----------



## mel33t (Aug 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> My hubby took his grandmother shopping today, and while they were out, he went to Sephora to get me Nars Oasis blush. He asked the girl at the register about Unlawful, and she said that it had come in and so she asked if she could sell it to him because it was still in the back, and they let her. She said it would still be a while before they officially put it out. I'm so happy to have it. It looks beautiful! Oh, and when my husband was leaving he passed by the MAC counter, and one of the people there (we call him Adam Lambert because he is always rocking some perfect eyeliner lol) stopped him and asked how I was doing. I do 90% of my MAC shopping online, so if the employees there are still familiar enough with me that they recognize my husband, maybe my makeup addiction is worse than I thought. Lol


  You have an amazing husband!!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 1, 2014)

Mandy your husband deserve an award (husband of the century) Naomi you look beautiful with DG, I don't know what your talking about?


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 1, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> What a sweet husband!!! Enjoy your blush!!





CarmenK said:


> You are crazy women it looks good on you!! I think DG is just very different and for me I have to wear the least amount of makeup with it or I feel like it looks weird. What blush are you wearing by the way? :eyelove:     YAYYYYYYY!! Looks like you got some good shades Cant wait to see swatches! Would these fit in the Mac pro longwear shadow palettes?  Yayyy good for you!!   Omg your husband is perfect! Wow I wish my boyfriend would do this for me lol So glad that one of us finally got Unlawful and good to know that you like it. I cant wait to try it out, does it lean more pink or orange? Can't really tell by some of the online swatches





mel33t said:


> You have an amazing husband!! :sigh:


  He can be pretty awesome sometimes! I'll try to get a good swatch of Unlawful. I would say that it falls in between pink, orange, and brown. And that silver shimmer contrasts in a really beautiful and unusual way.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 1, 2014)

And Mel I know next time you got it hon, just a little bump on the road but you will hop over it. *Hugs*


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 1, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Love ya V!


  Right back at Ya Mel


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Gothica and L'ecole de femmes, I plan on getting Wolvesmouth, wonderchilde and thin lizzy come September


  All of those look beautiful. Did you post swatches in the kvd thread?


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 1, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> You are crazy women it looks good on you!! I think DG is just very different and for me I have to wear the least amount of makeup with it or I feel like it looks weird. What blush are you wearing by the way?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I will do the swatches tommm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! Yeah these are the same size as PLw e/s, so they should fit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But getting refills from them doesnt make sense at all. Even if we get two its gonna be $28, add six and you get a free palette at $31 and free shipping


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 1, 2014)

mel33t said:


> ... Now I kindof want these!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> All of those look beautiful. Did you post swatches in the kvd thread?


Not hand swatches yet. But I will.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Not hand swatches yet. But I will.


  I just saw your pic of Gothica. Beautiful!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I just saw your pic of Gothica. Beautiful!


Thank you mandy. It was a rough pic due to my dog getting out hboy:


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank you mandy. It was a rough pic due to my dog getting out hboy:


  Oh no! Is it okay??


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Oh no! Is it okay??


She is fine but she always runs off. I put her outside with the male dog to play and she climbs the fence and basically goes agent 007 :lol: Takes off down the road and then acts like "what did I do" :lol: Brat dog :sigh:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Brat dog








 Yeah  " what did she do"


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> She is fine but she always runs off. I put her outside with the male dog to play and she climbs the fence and basically goes agent 007 :lol: Takes off down the road and then acts like "what did I do" :lol: Brat dog :sigh:


 :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :lol:  Yeah  " what did she do"





MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> :lol:


:lol: she is always doing this. We put up chicken wire to stop her climbing the fence and still she climbs and and squeezes through about a two inch crack in the fence after the first fence....there is exactly three fences she has to pass to get to the street :shock:


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> She is fine but she always runs off. I put her outside with the male dog to play and she climbs the fence and basically goes agent 007 :lol: Takes off down the road and then acts like "what did I do" :lol: Brat dog :sigh:


  LOL


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :lol: she is always doing this. We put up chicken wire to stop her climbing the fence and still she climbs and and squeezes through about a two inch crack in the fence after the first fence....there is exactly three fences she has to pass to get to the street :shock:


 I don't know if there's such a thing, I think she's a tom boy dog :lol: she doesn't want to stay in the house flipping her (I'm sure) beautiful fur, saying "look at me mommy, I'm so pretty". She wants some action.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 1, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> I don't know if there's such a thing, I think she's a tom boy dog :lol: she doesn't want to stay in the house flipping her (I'm sure) beautiful fur, saying "look at me mommy, I'm so pretty". She wants some action.


Lol that's why we have a boy dog....so she can have sexy time....and he is such a good dog. He literally stays put and behaves....well that could be because he is old :lol: tech in dog years he is 84 and lillian is 7 lol in dog years....of course


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 1, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> I don't know if there's such a thing, I think she's a tom boy dog :lol: she doesn't want to stay in the house flipping her (I'm sure) beautiful fur, saying "look at me mommy, I'm so pretty". She wants some action.





Dolly Snow said:


> Lol that's why we have a boy dog....so she can have sexy time....and he is such a good dog. He literally stays put and behaves....well that could be because he is old :lol: tech in dog years he is 84 and lillian is 7 lol in dog years....of course


  Hahaha


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 1, 2014)

My Sephora order came in the mail today, too. I got my OCC Black Metal Dahlia, Urban Decay Smog eye pencil, urban Decay Underground eye pencil, and Anastasia Dipbrow Pomade in Dark Brown. I haven't tried any of them yet but I think I'm gonna love all of them!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol that's why we have a boy dog....so she can have sexy time....and he is such a good dog. He literally stays put and behaves....well that could be because he is old :lol: tech in dog years he is 84 and lillian is 7 lol in dog years....of course


 Lol 





MandyVanHook said:


> My Sephora order came in the mail today, too. I got my OCC Black Metal Dahlia, Urban Decay Smog eye pencil, urban Decay Underground eye pencil, and Anastasia Dipbrow Pomade in Dark Brown. I haven't tried any of them yet but I think I'm gonna love all of them!


 I think you will too, especially that Dipbrow Pomade!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> My Sephora order came in the mail today, too. I got my OCC Black Metal Dahlia, Urban Decay Smog eye pencil, urban Decay Underground eye pencil, and Anastasia Dipbrow Pomade in Dark Brown. I haven't tried any of them yet but I think I'm gonna love all of them!


I wish OCC BMD was darker....can't wait to see ya in the goodies


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 1, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Lol  I think you will too, especially that Dipbrow Pomade!





MandyVanHook said:


> Hahaha


:lol:


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> My Sephora order came in the mail today, too. I got my OCC Black Metal Dahlia, Urban Decay Smog eye pencil, urban Decay Underground eye pencil, and Anastasia Dipbrow Pomade in Dark Brown. I haven't tried any of them yet but I think I'm gonna love all of them!


 I wanna hear how you like Black Metal Dahlia.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 1, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Lol  I think you will too, especially that Dipbrow Pomade!





Dolly Snow said:


> I wish OCC BMD was darker....can't wait to see ya in the goodies





martiangurll said:


> I wanna hear how you like Black Metal Dahlia.


  Gonna try on the goodies tomorrow and I'll try to post a pic.


----------



## CarmenK (Aug 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I will do the swatches tommm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thats good to know I will have to check these out and some look like they would be good transition eyeshadows


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 2, 2014)

Wearing some of my new goodies today... OCC Black Metal Dahlia, Nars Unlawful blush, and Urban Decay Smog 24/7 eye pencil, and Anastasia Dipbrow Pomade in Dark Brown.  Indoor Lighting  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Outdoor Lighting


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 2, 2014)

Oh la la.....stunning :hot:





MandyVanHook said:


> Wearing some of my new goodies today... OCC Black Metal Dahlia, Nars Unlawful blush, and Urban Decay Smog 24/7 eye pencil, and Anastasia Dipbrow Pomade in Dark Brown.  Indoor Lighting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


>


  ooooo Gorgeous Mandy! Love unlawful and BMD on you!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I am planning to make another trip to the store today to see if they have unlawful!


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Wearing some of my new goodies today... OCC Black Metal Dahlia, Nars Unlawful blush, and Urban Decay Smog 24/7 eye pencil, and Anastasia Dipbrow Pomade in Dark Brown.  Indoor Lighting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Stunning!  I guess I can give into my NARS blush Jones now that July is over.  It looks so pretty on you.  And I think you already know how we were gonna love that OCC lippy on you.  OCC is my new obsession really.  Can't wait for their Fall stuff.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 2, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Oh la la.....stunning :hot:





Vineetha said:


> ooooo Gorgeous Mandy! Love unlawful and BMD on you!  I am planning to make another trip to the store today to see if they have unlawful!





martiangurll said:


> Stunning!  I guess I can give into my NARS blush Jones now that July is over.  It looks so pretty on you.  And I think you already know how we were gonna love that OCC lippy on you.  OCC is my new obsession really.  Can't wait for their Fall stuff.


  Thanks, Ladies! I'm really enjoying everything.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 2, 2014)

Some swatches of the contour refills @CarmenK


----------



## CarmenK (Aug 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


>


Absolutely gorgeous! Wow!  

  So I wrecked my car last week and I've been really bummed about it and my boyfriend surprised me with a Sephora gift card yesterday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So looks like I might be getting Unlawful sooner than I thought


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 2, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! Wow!
> 
> So I wrecked my car last week and I've been really bummed about it and my boyfriend surprised me with a Sephora gift card yesterday!
> 
> ...








Yay! My local Sephora has Unlawful now in stock! I am planning to go get that in the evening!


----------



## CarmenK (Aug 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Some swatches of the contour refills @CarmenK


  OMG your awesome!! I'm loving Camel, Cream Soda, Copper Brown and Earth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I need those shades! Which one is your favorite to set your undereye highlight?


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 2, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> OMG your awesome!! I'm loving Camel, Cream Soda, Copper Brown and Earth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Fawn is also awesome and 10K! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love banana for undereye! I am yet to try Yellow mellow for that. I will play around with that one and keep you posted!


----------



## CarmenK (Aug 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yay! My local Sephora has Unlawful now in stock! I am planning to go get that in the evening!








  None of the Sephoras near me have it in stock so I'm going to wait a little bit longer for it but I can't wait to hear your thoughts on it!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


>


  Soo pretty mandy. Really love OCC Black Metal dahlia on you.


----------



## mel33t (Aug 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


>


  OMG Mandy!! So gorgeous! That lip tar looks so amazing on you and your skin is glowing. I've never picked up at lip tar but lady you've convinced me!


----------



## CarmenK (Aug 2, 2014)

Just coming back to this thread to see Mandy's lips


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 2, 2014)

Random question: If you had to choose one of the Pro lippies, which one would it be? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Which one is your fav?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 2, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Random question: If you had to choose one of the Pro lippies, which one would it be?   Which one is your fav?


Sin and smoked purple


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


>


Mandy, Mandy, Mandy! You're so beautiful


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 2, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Random question: If you had to choose one of the Pro lippies, which one would it be?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Full Fuschia, Show orchid & Fusion Pink!


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Full Fuschia, Show orchid & Fusion Pink!


I've been thinking about buying FP but I want to buy some new pinks during the next months and I don't know whether this one will be the right one.
I know it is also leaning on the coral side (or it is even more coral than pink) but ... yep no but - I just don't know if it will be the right one for me.

  I've been thinking about Sin and SP as well. SP seems to be too dark for me. From some distance it might look black IMO - IDK if I am ready for that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Sin looks beautiful, it is somewhat darker than Roxo, isn't it? I'd like to try that one but I don't know when we'll be finally having them in our stores.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Soo pretty mandy. Really love OCC Black Metal dahlia on you.





mel33t said:


> OMG Mandy!! So gorgeous! That lip tar looks so amazing on you and your skin is glowing. I've never picked up at lip tar but lady you've convinced me!





CarmenK said:


> Just coming back to this thread to see Mandy's lips :eyelove:





Periodinan said:


> Mandy, Mandy, Mandy! You're so beautiful


  You ladies are so sweet! Thank you!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 2, 2014)

Y'all I am effing done...seriously now I am a mean girl hboy:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 2, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I've been thinking about buying FP but I want to buy some new pinks during the next months and I don't know whether this one will be the right one.
> I know it is also leaning on the coral side (*or it is even more coral than pink)* but ... yep no but - I just don't know if it will be the right one for me.
> 
> I've been thinking about Sin and SP as well. SP seems to be too dark for me. From some distance it might look black IMO - IDK if I am ready for that
> ...


  It leans more coral than pink on me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can swatch it for you if you like!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Y'all I am effing done...seriously now I am a mean girl








 what happened?


----------



## mel33t (Aug 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Y'all I am effing done...seriously now I am a mean girl


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :support:  what happened?


That lady on the viva glam forum just said there is a group of mean girls on the forum. Referring to me and carmen finding nothing wrong in Erin's post.


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Y'all I am effing done...seriously now I am a mean girl


  We know you're not. 
  The problem is that on the internet you often can't detect sarcasm.


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 2, 2014)

Ugh let's not bring it over here


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> It leans more coral than pink on me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay! That would be so nice of you


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 2, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> *We know you're not. *
> The problem is that on the internet you often can't detect sarcasm.


----------



## CarmenK (Aug 2, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Random question: If you had to choose one of the Pro lippies, which one would it be?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I know me too, I've never been called a mean girl in my life. And you sure aren't one either Dolly, You are one of the nicest people on Specktra.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 2, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Random question: If you had to choose one of the Pro lippies, which one would it be?   Which one is your fav?





Dolly Snow said:


> Sin and smoked purple





Vineetha said:


> Full Fuschia, Show orchid & Fusion Pink!





Periodinan said:


> I've been thinking about buying FP but I want to buy some new pinks during the next months and I don't know whether this one will be the right one.  I know it is also leaning on the coral side (or it is even more coral than pink) but ... yep no but - I just don't know if it will be the right one for me.  I've been thinking about Sin and SP as well. SP seems to be too dark for me. From some distance it might look black IMO - IDK if I am ready for that :haha:  Sin looks beautiful, it is somewhat darker than Roxo, isn't it? I'd like to try that one but I don't know when we'll be finally having them in our stores.


  All good options here! I still need to get Sin and Full Fuchsia. I would say that Fusion Pink is my personal top favorite of the ones that I have. It's sort of a coral/pink/red hybrid in its base color and then it has a cooler fuchsia/magenta pink flash to it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 2, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> We know you're not.  The problem is that on the internet you often can't detect sarcasm.


True the internet is a problem lol


----------



## mel33t (Aug 2, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Violetta, Sin and Smoked Purple!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










  None of you guys are mean. I think that sometimes people get heated and misinterpret things. I don't know what happened in that thread (I was in the Low Buy thread when that went down), but we come here to talk about makeup and you guys are a huge part of it. And you're not mean girls. 

  ... on Wednesday we wear pink


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 2, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Violetta, Sin and Smoked Purple!!! :eyelove:    Quote:  I know me too, I've never been called a mean girl in my life. And you sure aren't one either Dolly, You are one of the nicest people on Specktra.


So are you. And thank you.  Really nice of you to say.  I still am unsure if I want the VG riri2 though lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 2, 2014)

mel33t said:


> :grouphug:     None of you guys are mean. I think that sometimes people get heated and misinterpret things. I don't know what happened in that thread (I was in the Low Buy thread when that went down), but we come here to talk about makeup and you guys are a huge part of it. And you're not mean girls.   ... on Wednesday we wear pink :haha:


:lmao:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 2, 2014)

mel33t said:


> None of you guys are mean. I think that sometimes people get heated and misinterpret things. I don't know what happened in that thread (I was in the Low Buy thread when that went down), but we come here to talk about makeup and you guys are a huge part of it. And you're not mean girls.
> 
> *... on Wednesday we wear pink
> 
> ...


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> True the internet is a problem lol


It's the same thing with texting, too often you don't really get what the other person was trying to tell you bc he/she was being sarcastic


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> All good options here! I still need to get Sin and Full Fuchsia. I would say that Fusion Pink is my personal top favorite of the ones that I have. It's sort of a coral/pink/red hybrid in its base color and then it has a cooler fuchsia/magenta pink flash to it.


Sounds wonderful... I think I've seen a pic of you wearing it, it looked so great on you. That's what made me think about that lippie


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 2, 2014)

Though this looks more pink here, its a more COMPLEX shade on reality. Its a lot more coral than pink on me. Different enough to own!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 2, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> It's the same thing with texting, too often you don't really get what the other person was trying to tell you bc he/she was being sarcastic:sigh:


I know what you mean. When I text my best friend it is so hard to tell her true feelings lol Or I'll take what she said as her being a sarcastic cow lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 2, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Ugh let's not bring it over here


:winkiss: Tom's still MINE...just throwing that in here :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> *Or I'll take what she said as her being a sarcastic cow lol*








 you are cracking me up


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Though this more pink, its a more COMPLEX shade on reality. Its a lot more coral than pink on me. Different enough to own!


Thank you so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I think I will wait for the in-store release and swatch it/try it on then (I'll probably end up buying it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
  The good thing is that these shades are perm now


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :lmao:  you are cracking me up


lol it's what we call each other. She is a cow and I am a bitch lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Tom's still MINE...just throwing that in here


  And Daryl mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Naomi is nowhere in sight, so this will go down without a fight)


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Or I'll take what she said as her being a sarcastic cow lol


Yep, I sometimes have that problem with my bf. When texting you often tend to interpret things in a wrong way.
  We always put a "<3" underneath our texts. Every time he forgets it I think he's upset or mad at me


----------



## CarmenK (Aug 2, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> It's the same thing with texting, too often you don't really get what the other person was trying to tell you bc he/she was being sarcastic


  Yep this is true!


----------



## CarmenK (Aug 2, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Yep, I sometimes have that problem with my bf. When texting you often tend to interpret things in a wrong way.
> *We always put a "<3" underneath our texts.* Every time he forgets it I think he's upset or mad at me


Awww thats cute!


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 2, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Awww thats cute!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 2, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Ugh let's not bring it over here









  And now I shall throw some glitter and happiness around to cleanse the thread of negativity. LMAO


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> :nods:   And now I shall throw some glitter and happiness around to cleanse the thread of negativity. LMAO  :stars:


:lmao:


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 2, 2014)

Has anyone here tried to lay claim to Jensen Ackles?  Because I'll fight ya!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Has anyone here tried to lay claim to Jensen Ackles?  Because I'll fight ya!!


  Oh Yeah! Everything is now cleansed and wiped clean!!!!


----------



## CarmenK (Aug 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> And now I shall throw some glitter and happiness around to cleanse the thread of negativity. LMAO


Yes please I was having a good day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now back to Makeup


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :winkiss: Tom's still MINE...just throwing that in here :lol:


  Now he's worth fighting for!!!  Get me some pics  Dolly!!!  On my cell and hate looking for pics on it!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 2, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Now he's working fighting for!!!  Get me some pics  Dolly!!!  In my cell and hate looking for pics in it!


Pics of tom lol?


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 2, 2014)

mel33t said:


> :grouphug:     None of you guys are mean. I think that sometimes people get heated and misinterpret things. I don't know what happened in that thread (I was in the Low Buy thread when that went down), but we come here to talk about makeup and you guys are a huge part of it. And you're not mean girls.   ... on Wednesday we wear pink :haha:


  That was just in this afternoon


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Pics of tom lol?


  Yeah !  LOL! Haahaa


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 2, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Yes please I was having a good day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  http://www.temptalia.com/make-ever-artist-palette-review-photos-swatches#more-171261


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> :nods:   And now I shall throw some glitter and happiness around to cleanse the thread of negativity. LMAO  :stars:


  Mandy  you look awesome using the goodies from your haul!


----------



## CarmenK (Aug 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/make-ever-artist-palette-review-photos-swatches#more-171261


lol! Umm I'm actually eyeing those new Makeup forever eyeshadow singles that just came out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Get some with me


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 2, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> lol! Umm I'm actually eyeing those new Makeup forever eyeshadow singles that just came out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hehe! I was too! I wanted to make a MUFE palette with those but at $21 a refill, its gonna end up a tad expensive for a palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. All the shades in the palette are from those single ones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So its a better deal this way! And I did get that palette just now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (enable and be enabled at the same time seems to be my motto)


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 2, 2014)

​The Shades in Single:


M536 Milk Tea (Matte) 	
I524 Pinky Beige (Iridescent) 	
I550 Olive Gray (Iridescent) 	
D652 Celestial Earth (Diamond) 	
ME728 Copper Red (Metallic) 	
ME230 Peacock Blue (Metallic) 	
D926 Blueberry (Diamond) 	
ME930 Black Purple (Metallic)


----------



## CarmenK (Aug 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Hehe! I was too! I wanted to make a MUFE palette with those but at $21 a refill, its gonna end up a tad expensive for a palette
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yea that is a little more pricey than what I'm used to paying for eyeshadows but the duo palette is only $1 so I think I will get that and just two of the shadows, I need some good transitions shades and that Milk tea from that palette is looking real lovely! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That palette is nice and costs what 2 of the single e/s do! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would totally get it but I've been on a matte shadow kick lately and haven't used any shimmers lately.  I wish they had this with all matte shades... 
  You know I want to see swatches when you get this!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 2, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Yea that is a little more pricey than what I'm used to paying for eyeshadows but the duo palette is only $1 so I think I will get that and just two of the shadows, I need some good transitions shades and that Milk tea from that palette is looking real lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yeah I would have loved some more mattes too! Hopefully they will bring out few more palettes with some mattes. That is HUUGEEE range they have! Peacocky blue and olive gray are 2 shades i would have picked otherwise too. So the palette worked out for me! MUFE palettes dont sell out all that soon (usually they are not good too). If they are around during F&F, maybe you can consider or they will have a holiday palette launched too!
  Of course swatches


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 2, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Yeah ! LOL! Haahaa


  Lol let me find some


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol let me find some


  Thank you.   Can't wait


----------



## mel33t (Aug 2, 2014)

Have you guys ever dealt with neighbors, weird neighbors that are most definitely hoarders, that are "baiting" you?

  Long story short, they backed out too fast and hit my brothers girlfriends car last weekend. Accident. No hard feelings. Well this weekend, my brother is backing out and they are parked directly behind our driveway. He hit their car. 

  Now, why would you park a car, out of the four you have and can't fit in your garage(... which I don't know why. It's a big neighborhood. It's a three car garage.) directly *behind* our driveway. Something smells. 

  This happened about a half hour ago and I do feel bad that my brother hit their car, but they really got nasty with him. Yes, he's 22 but he's a slow driver. I'm the lead foot in the family. I had to go out there and sort of be a voice of reason for the guy to stop yelling at my brother. I just said, it was an accident, lets exchange insurance, no one got hurt, that's what's important.

  People h boy:

  I'm sorry, I know this is a makeup place but seriously just needed to vent! 


  Anyways, I really want that MUFE palette!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 2, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Have you guys ever dealt with neighbors, weird neighbors that are most definitely hoarders, that are "baiting" you?
> 
> Long story short, they backed out too fast and hit my brothers girlfriends car last weekend. Accident. No hard feelings. Well this weekend, my brother is backing out and they are parked directly behind our driveway. He hit their car.
> 
> ...


  Ah Some people are hard to reason with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Yes MUFE Palette


----------



## mel33t (Aug 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Ah Some people are hard to reason with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm really tempted. I want the Josie Maran eyeshadows that just came out too. And then have a free sample of the Clinique serum which I've wanted to try too...


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 2, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I'm really tempted. I want the Josie Maran eyeshadows that just came out too. And then have a free sample of the Clinique serum which I've wanted to try too...


  The watercolor eyeshadows? They look super cool though I havent seen many swatches or reviews since those are new. They look really tempting though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  It was between the serum sample or the Bare minerals trio sample. I went for the second one this time. If i place another order soon and that sample is around will try the clinique one


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Dolly Snow said:
> 
> 
> > :winkiss:  Tom's still MINE...just throwing that in here :lol:
> ...


 Staking my claim on Alex Skarsgard before any of you do.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 2, 2014)

martiangurll said:


> Staking my claim on Alex Skarsgard before any of you do.


  Too late! He has already been claimed by many, including me! Lol I guess we have to share that one


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 2, 2014)

Mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Mine


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  LOL!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 2, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> LOL!!


  No denying he is MINE....so he is in fact MINE lmao


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> No denying he is MINE....so he is in fact MINE lmao


   You can have him in those pics.  LOL!! I guess I only like him as Loki and in that Cookie Monster video!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 2, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> You can have him in those pics. LOL!! I guess I only like him as Loki and in that Cookie Monster video!


  As loki or with the cookie monster lmao 
  He was pretty cute when he did that little skit with Cookie Monster lol


----------



## mulderitsme (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm super tempted by that MUFE palette. Maybe next payday


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 2, 2014)

Ok ladies, I need some enabling.

  I can't decide between this palette, which looks lovely but it's super pricey:

  http://www.sephora.com/and-god-created-woman-part-2-P387958

  OR Naked 1 (I have naked 2 and 3 for reference)

  I am loving the peachy shades in the NARS palette. I think that palette would make a rockin' smokey eye. 

  I'm also considering Kat Von D's foundation.

  Decisions, decisions.

  ETA: I went with the Kat Von D foundation and concealer, and her brush set. 

  Not that I needed more foundation and concealer, mind you, but hey. I know I'll use it. I read the reviews on the foundation and it seems to be the kind I'd like.


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 3, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Have you guys ever dealt with neighbors, weird neighbors that are most definitely hoarders, that are "baiting" you?
> 
> Long story short, they backed out too fast and hit my brothers girlfriends car last weekend. Accident. No hard feelings. Well this weekend, my brother is backing out and they are parked directly behind our driveway. He hit their car.
> 
> ...


The good thing about this thread is that you can always talk about your feelings and problems as well as you can talk about make up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  That really sucks! I hope they don't plan to do any more weird and nasty things to you and your family....


----------



## ginski (Aug 3, 2014)

Yay it's august!  :wave: I sneakily bought amrezy and the stila windows are the eyes body palette while my husband was next door at Marshalls! :haha: They have a neutral matte palette if anyone is interested! oke:


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm getting so tempted by Amrezy, but I suck so much at eyeshadow!


----------



## mel33t (Aug 3, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Ok ladies, I need some enabling.  I can't decide between this palette, which looks lovely but it's super pricey:  http://www.sephora.com/and-god-created-woman-part-2-P387958  OR Naked 1 (I have naked 2 and 3 for reference)  I am loving the peachy shades in the NARS palette. I think that palette would make a rockin' smokey eye.   I'm also considering Kat Von D's foundation.  Decisions, decisions.  ETA: I went with the Kat Von D foundation and concealer, and her brush set.   Not that I needed more foundation and concealer, mind you, but hey. I know I'll use it. I read the reviews on the foundation and it seems to be the kind I'd like.


  I'd go with the Naked. While I am a big fan of the NARS shadows I think the Naked is more bang for your buck. I do have the NARSissist eyeshadow palette and I love it. If you're going to take a dive into NARS I would suggest that.


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 3, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Ok ladies, I need some enabling.
> 
> I can't decide between this palette, which looks lovely but it's super pricey:
> 
> ...


Naked 1 is such a go-to palette. Have you considered the Lorac Pro ( 1 or 2 ) ? I love Nars ( one of my fav brand, probably my favourite brand ), the es are really very good too, the palettes are classy. Super pricey ? Well, in fact the Naked are so pricey here ( 47 € I think ).
  Enabling you into buying a palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol but which one ? Both are worth buying !


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 3, 2014)

Nice title change!  I succeeded in my No Buy July and am ready to be back in Low Buy mode! Enable mode on! -ish.  I'm really interested in that MUFE palette! I'll have to check it out in person. I've resisted every other palette this year based on my rule that I have to love every shade and the packaging, and the quality has to be good. This definitely meets all the requirements.  I bought NARS dual intensity shadow in Himalia and that was stunning too! Good thing the other two shades I wanted were sold out or I would have been tempted too much lol. Will have to keep up my list for the November sale. They didn't have the NARS Fall collection when I went either.. I feel like my Sephora gets things sooo late. They just got in some of the summer stuff..


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 3, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I'd go with the Naked. While I am a big fan of the NARS shadows I think the Naked is more bang for your buck. I do have the NARSissist eyeshadow palette and I love it. If you're going to take a dive into NARS I would suggest that.


  I agree! Naked 1 is more value for the price you pay and the shades are awesome. while I love NARS eyeshadows, if you are looking for a right off the bat highly pigmented shadows, you might not find NARS all that appealing. While the quality of the NARS shadows are excellent, the shades esp the lighter to medium ones have a muted quality to it. So someone used to UD or MAC eyeshadows may feel differently about it. But if you are planning to get the NARS palette, NArsissist would be my choice too! HTH


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 3, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Nice title change!  I succeeded in my No Buy July and am ready to be back in Low Buy mode! Enable mode on! -ish.  I'm really interested in that MUFE palette! I'll have to check it out in person. I've resisted every other palette this year based on my rule that I have to love every shade and the packaging, and the quality has to be good. This definitely meets all the requirements.  I bought NARS dual intensity shadow in Himalia and that was stunning too! Good thing the other two shades I wanted were sold out or I would have been tempted too much lol. Will have to keep up my list for the November sale. They didn't have the NARS Fall collection when I went either.. I feel like my Sephora gets things sooo late. They just got in some of the summer stuff..


  Which other two shades are you interested in?


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 3, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Which other two shades are you interested in?


  Dione and Callisto. Already swatched and love them. But since they're a whopping $33 Canadian I'm going to pace myself and maybe pick one or both up during the sale if I still want them.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 3, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Dione and Callisto. Already swatched and love them. But since they're a whopping $33 Canadian I'm going to pace myself and maybe pick one or both up during the sale if I still want them.


  Those are lovely. I swatched them a while back. I actually found Cassiopeia to be pretty dreamy, too, but I'm a sucker for iridescent duochrome shades.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I agree! Naked 1 is more value for the price you pay and the shades are awesome. while I love NARS eyeshadows, if you are looking for a right off the bat highly pigmented shadows, you might not find NARS all that appealing. While the quality of the NARS shadows are excellent, the shades esp the lighter to medium ones have a muted quality to it. So someone used to UD or MAC eyeshadows may feel differently about it. But if you are planning to get the NARS palette, NArsissist would be my choice too! HTH


  I agree ladies the Naked 1 would be more bang for your buck. Also the shadows from UD are always pigmented and work well with others.
  But I also agree with the Lorac Pro suggestion. Great pigmentation and well the cost is slightly cheaper than the N1 you do end up with a smaller palette. But the up side is you do get a great mix of mattes and shimmers.


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 3, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Those are lovely. I swatched them a while back. I actually found Cassiopeia to be pretty dreamy, too, but I'm a sucker for iridescent duochrome shades.


  That one was really pretty too! I made myself pick the top 3 shades I'd get the most wear out of and only swatched those since they're a lot more than I'd like to pay for a single eyeshadow.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 3, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> That one was really pretty too! I made myself pick the top 3 shades I'd get the most wear out of and only swatched those since they're a lot more than I'd like to pay for a single eyeshadow.


  You picked 3 great ones! I'm not sure I could bring myself to get them, though. Haha


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I agree ladies the Naked 1 would be more bang for your buck. Also the shadows from UD are always pigmented and work well with others.
> But I also agree with the Lorac Pro suggestion. Great pigmentation and well the cost is slightly cheaper than the N1 you do end up with a smaller palette. But the up side is you do get a great mix of mattes and shimmers.








Dolly,

  All those palette are worth the splurge, it's hard to choose just one ( I don't have the Lorac ones but I wish I had ! )


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 3, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> You picked 3 great ones! I'm not sure I could bring myself to get them, though. Haha


  I know! $33 is insane when I'm used to buying MAC pans for $12. But with the one shadow I can get a shimmery effect, a metallic effect, and a foil effect depending on the brush used and whether they're used wet or dry so that helps justify it a little. I'm not gonna go crazy with the line but I'm definitely impressed with the one I did get.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 3, 2014)

:yahoo: Nars unlawful


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :yahoo:


  Very pretty  Have you considered the BLKR one ? It is very différent but it looks beautiful too IMO.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 3, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Very pretty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I love BLKR one! The illuminator too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I dunno why its still NARS exclusive. Its such a pretty shade!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 3, 2014)

So I realize I'm 203 pages behind but there is NO WAY I am catching up on all that. I don't have the patience, you can thank my ADHD for that 


  Hi guys!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :yahoo: Nars unlawful


Whoop


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 3, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> So I realize I'm 203 pages behind but there is *NO WAY I am catching up on all that.* I don't have the patience, you can thank my ADHD for that
> 
> 
> Hi guys!


  Probably for the best! It all  203 pages of enabling!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 3, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> So I realize I'm 203 pages behind but there is NO WAY I am catching up on all that. I don't have the patience, you can thank my ADHD for that    Hi guys!  eace:


Hiya! How are you


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Probably for the best! It all  203 pages of enabling!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Bored beyond words! It's been rainy this weekend and nothing to do but watch TV play cards and get on the computer. I'm getting cabin fever! And my father is about to drive me up the wall... one more week and I'm home thankfully lol

  How are you?


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :yahoo: Nars unlawful


  Yay!!!


----------



## CarmenK (Aug 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


 








  Do I need this in my life?!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 3, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Do I need this in my life?!


  You know better than to ask me that!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Itsapretty blush! Of course you need it!!!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


  This is beautiful.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 3, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> This is beautiful.


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 3, 2014)

Yeah, I think Naked 1 will be the next palette I buy. 

  Though I did love every shade of that Nars palette, it seemed a bit excessive to spend that much for that little. UD gives you way more shadow for about the same price.

  I do love Nars though.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 3, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Yeah, I think Naked 1 will be the next palette I buy.   Though I did love every shade of that Nars palette, it seemed a bit excessive to spend that much for that little. UD gives you way more shadow for about the same price.  I do love Nars though.


  It's a really tough call. Have you looked into the Lorac Pro Palette 1 or 2? You mentioned liking the Peachy shades from the Nars palette, and the Lorac Pro Palette 2 has a really pretty peach (Nectar).


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 3, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> It's a really tough call. Have you looked into the Lorac Pro Palette 1 or 2? You mentioned liking the Peachy shades from the Nars palette, and the Lorac Pro Palette 2 has a really pretty peach (Nectar).


  I'll check that one out too. 

  Honestly though, the best peach (I know this) is Kitten from Stilla. But that Nars palette really did speak to me. I just couldn't lay down the cash this month. I had to buy black clothes for school, and get my roots done...

  Speaking of, here's a pic. I love it when my hairstylist does my hair. It always looks perfect.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 3, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I'll check that one out too.   Honestly though, the best peach (I know this) is Kitten from Stilla. But that Nars palette really did speak to me. I just couldn't lay down the cash this month. I had to buy black clothes for school, and get my roots done...  Speaking of, here's a pic. I love it when my hairstylist does my hair. It always looks perfect.


  Kitten is lovely. Nectar from the Lorac Pro Palette 2 is a totally different shade, though. It's a darker, more saturated, and matte peach shade.  Your hair looks gorgeous!


----------



## mulderitsme (Aug 4, 2014)

Off topic, but I've mostly talked to you guys about my wedding so I'm gonna be super vain and post a couple of wedding photos. They'll kinda show my makeup though 











  So glad I decided to do red lips. Russian Red forever!

  Edited to add one of the candy table because it was my favorite part!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 4, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I'll check that one out too.   Honestly though, the best peach (I know this) is Kitten from Stilla. But that Nars palette really did speak to me. I just couldn't lay down the cash this month. I had to buy black clothes for school, and get my roots done...  Speaking of, here's a pic. I love it when my hairstylist does my hair. It always looks perfect.


Beautiful


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 4, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> Off topic, but I've mostly talked to you guys about my wedding so I'm gonna be super vain and post a couple of wedding photos. They'll kinda show my makeup though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is so not vain! You look so beautiful! Your makeup was stunning too.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 4, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> Off topic, but I've mostly talked to you guys about my wedding so I'm gonna be super vain and post a couple of wedding photos. They'll kinda show my makeup though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Beautiful!! The red lips are perfect. Russian Red was a fantastic choice. I had red lips for my wedding, too, and I also wore a little veil similar to yours. Very retro.   Your pics are great, and I love the candy table! Your new hubby looks cute, too. Love the bow tie and suspenders.


----------



## mel33t (Aug 4, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> Off topic, but I've mostly talked to you guys about my wedding so I'm gonna be super vain and post a couple of wedding photos. They'll kinda show my makeup though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You look so beautiful  I love red lips at a wedding and I love the dresses and your husbands bow tie too! Congrats again!!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 4, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> Off topic, but I've mostly talked to you guys about my wedding so I'm gonna be super vain and post a couple of wedding photos. They'll kinda show my makeup though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :con: you look absolutely stunning on your special day.


----------



## Melrose (Aug 4, 2014)

Good morning ladies! Been kinda MIA lately due to being on vacay. Was visiting the in laws and I didn't want to be the daughter in law who was constantly using her phone :haha: on a side note, I was able to use my trip to my as an excuse to pick up a few goodies at sephora. I finally got my hands on KVD's liquid lipstick in L.U.V. If you are are a purple lover you need this in your life! It's so beautiful! Much better than than the lipstick version IMO. I also got a new beauty blender to replace the one my 3 year old destroyed. Can't wait to try it out. I got the black one this time. Also picked up MUFE mat velvet foundation as it's on the approved non comedogenic list and gives the full coverage I was looking for, loving it so far. Last but not least, I came home to find my package from lime crime had arrived! I ordered the coquette lipstick and WOW! Dare I say that out of over the 100 lippies I own this might possibly be my favorite? It's my first LC lipstick ever and the texture is amazing on my dry lips! The color is pretty gorgeous too. Thanks to Dolly Snow for enabling me into this purchase.  I'm so happy to see this thread is still going strong! Hope all you ladies are doing well.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 4, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> Off topic, but I've mostly talked to you guys about my wedding so I'm gonna be super vain and post a couple of wedding photos. They'll kinda show my makeup though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Wow! you look absolutely stunning & that makeup was perfecttt!


----------



## Melrose (Aug 4, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> Off topic, but I've mostly talked to you guys about my wedding so I'm gonna be super vain and post a couple of wedding photos. They'll kinda show my makeup though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Love it! Beautiful pictures, beautiful bride!


----------



## jenise (Aug 4, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> Off topic, but I've mostly talked to you guys about my wedding so I'm gonna be super vain and post a couple of wedding photos. They'll kinda show my makeup though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  the candy table is too cute!


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It is so not vain! You look so beautiful! Your makeup was stunning too.


 You look so gorgeous! And it's not vain! I love seeing everyone's pictures. I just hope mine turn out okay when I get married next month!


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 4, 2014)

Just bought Heroine  And [@]mulderitsme[/@] your photos are amaaaazing! You look so gorgeous :eyelove:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 4, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> You look so gorgeous


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :yahoo:


 Such a great and unique lippy


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That lady on the viva glam forum just said there is a group of mean girls on the forum. Referring to me and carmen finding nothing wrong in Erin's post.


  Are serious ?? Lmao oh the Drama they need to get over it


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 4, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Ugh let's not bring it over here


  Exactly that's why I love it here !!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> lol it's what we call each other. She is a cow and I am a bitch lol


  sounds like how I talk to my BFF lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 4, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> Off topic, but I've mostly talked to you guys about my wedding so I'm gonna be super vain and post a couple of wedding photos. They'll kinda show my makeup though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I love your whole look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You look Gorgeous


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 4, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Good morning ladies! Been kinda MIA lately due to being on vacay. Was visiting the in laws and I didn't want to be the daughter in law who was constantly using her phone :haha: on a side note, I was able to use my trip to my as an excuse to pick up a few goodies at sephora. I finally got my hands on KVD's liquid lipstick in L.U.V. If you are are a purple lover you need this in your life! It's so beautiful! Much better than than the lipstick version IMO. I also got a new beauty blender to replace the one my 3 year old destroyed. Can't wait to try it out. I got the black one this time. Also picked up MUFE mat velvet foundation as it's on the approved non comedogenic list and gives the full coverage I was looking for, loving it so far. Last but not least, I came home to find my package from lime crime had arrived! I ordered the coquette lipstick and WOW! Dare I say that out of over the 100 lippies I own this might possibly be my favorite? It's my first LC lipstick ever and the texture is amazing on my dry lips! The color is pretty gorgeous too. Thanks to Dolly Snow for enabling me into this purchase.  I'm so happy to see this thread is still going strong! Hope all you ladies are doing well.


Welcome back...I had wondered where you went :lol: Yay so glad you love the LC brand.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 4, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> sounds like how I talk to my BFF lol


Lol so you understand   





rocksteadybaby said:


> Are serious ?? Lmao oh the Drama they need to get over it


Yup lmao


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 4, 2014)

Has anyone of you ever visited a MAC preview night?


----------



## mulderitsme (Aug 4, 2014)

Sephora is doing 2x points for beauty insiders, 3x for VIBs, and 4x for rouge! I need to sell an organ or two to make up for all the money I'm going to spending this month


----------



## katred (Aug 4, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> Off topic, but I've mostly talked to you guys about my wedding so I'm gonna be super vain and post a couple of wedding photos. They'll kinda show my makeup though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  These are wonderful. You look amazing (and sooooo happy). Love the bridesmaids' dresses too- they fit so well with the overall look of the wedding. I really like your arm tattoo as well.


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 4, 2014)

katred said:


> Ugh. I hadn't checked the price here yet... I really do like Dione and Subra, but now I'm wondering if I'll use them enough to justify buying both...


  Yeah, if I do buy any more I'll only get them during the 20% off sale.


----------



## CarmenK (Aug 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> You know better than to ask me that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  YES! I just got my email today I'm so excited since I just got a sephora gift card and plan to spend at least $100 bucks so $400 worth of points for me! yay!

  I love your wedding pictures by the way!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 4, 2014)

Have posted pics of the new mac collection (launched & disappeared one) in the Early buzz thread! fyi


----------



## Melrose (Aug 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Have posted pics of the new mac collection (launched & disappeared one) in the Early buzz thread! fyi:flower:


 Thanks! Gonna check it out.


----------



## mulderitsme (Aug 4, 2014)

THAT BEAUTY POWDER SHALL BE MINE


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 4, 2014)

Anyone here have the Hourglass Ambient Powder in Ethereal Light? It's tempting me.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 4, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> THAT BEAUTY POWDER SHALL BE MINE


It looks gorgeous!


----------



## CarmenK (Aug 4, 2014)

These new Nars Lipsticks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






http://www.temptalia.com/nars-audacious-lipstick-fall-2014#more-171546


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 4, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> These new Nars Lipsticks
> 
> 
> 
> ...











 IKR! Those lookk awesome!!!


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> CarmenK said:
> 
> 
> > These new Nars Lipsticks :eyelove: :eyelove:  http://www.temptalia.com/nars-audacious-lipstick-fall-2014#more-171546
> ...


 Lots of purples.  Those are beautiful, I love the whole collection!


----------



## ginski (Aug 4, 2014)

Patiently(yeah right) waiting on Sephora's launch of those lip tars! :cheer:


----------



## CarmenK (Aug 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> IKR! Those lookk awesome!!!


  Yes the look gorg! I will have to snag some of these for the F&F sales!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 4, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Yes the look gorg! I will have to snag some of these for the F&F sales!


 Sounds like a plan!by then we will have more swatches too and hopefully can narrow down the list. Those purples and pinks :eyelove:


----------



## Melrose (Aug 4, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Anyone here have the Hourglass Ambient Powder in Ethereal Light? It's tempting me.


 Sorry Mandy, I only have the palette. But I do love all 3 powders in it! I'm sure ethereal light would be just as beautiful as all their others.


----------



## CarmenK (Aug 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Sounds like a plan!by then we will have more swatches too and hopefully can narrow down the list. Those purples and pinks


YES! lol!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 4, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Anyone here have the Hourglass Ambient Powder in Ethereal Light? It's tempting me.


 I just have the palette and dim light & mood light singles. I have swatched ethereal light in the store and you can't go wrong with that one. I used to reached for dim light the most but since getting moodlight ,that's the one I prefer. Hth


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I just have the palette and dim light & mood light singles. I have swatched ethereal light in the store and you can't go wrong with that one. I used to reached for dim light the most but since getting moodlight ,that's the one I prefer. Hth


 
  Thanks, I think I will have to get it at some point.  I loved the finish when I swatched it on my hand.


----------



## CarmenK (Aug 4, 2014)

Seems like our enabling worked lol Glam is officially gone so much for my back up


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 4, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Thanks, I think I will have to get it at some point.  I loved the finish when I swatched it on my hand.


  You cant go wrong with any of it! F&F is a good time to hoard hourglass for me!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 4, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Seems like our enabling worked lol Glam is officially gone so much for my back up








 oh!!! I hope naomi managed to get some backups!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> You cant go wrong with any of it! F&F is a good time to hoard hourglass for me!


  Good idea! I think I can hold out until then!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 4, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Good idea! I think I can hold out until then!


  Hopefully they will do another palette with a diff set of shades? hehe we can hope right?


----------



## jenise (Aug 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Hopefully they will do another palette with a diff set of shades? hehe we can hope right?


 That would be amazing! I love my palette :eyelove:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 4, 2014)

jenise said:


> That would be amazing! I love my palette


  Me too! And that would be a nice way to try out the remaining shades, maybe like last time 2 perm and 1 LE..Hope they come out with something similar for holidays, maybe blush set?


----------



## jenise (Aug 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Me too! And that would be a nice way to try out the remaining shades, maybe like last time 2 perm and 1 LE..Hope they come out with something similar for holidays, maybe blush set? :haha:


 I bought two blushes when they first released and hated them!! . So hopefully they just stick to the ambient lighting powders! Haha I want diffused light


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 4, 2014)

jenise said:


> I bought two blushes when they first released and hated them!! . So hopefully they just stick to the ambient lighting powders! Haha I want diffused light


  Yeah, I know! I got luminous one and then after that any shade i tried looked similar on me. They had similar texture to ambient lighting powders but thats it. Lets root for Ambient Lighting set with diffused, ethereal and an LE shade!!


----------



## jenise (Aug 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yeah, I know! I got luminous one and then after that any shade i tried looked similar on me. They had similar texture to ambient lighting powders but thats it. Lets root for Ambient Lighting set with diffused, ethereal and an LE shade!!


 Yes exactly, they weren't worth the price imo!! And ahh that sounds perfect :eyelove:


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yeah, I know! I got luminous one and then after that any shade i tried looked similar on me. They had similar texture to ambient lighting powders but thats it. Lets root for Ambient Lighting set with diffused, ethereal and an LE shade!!


  I would love that! Maybe I should hold out a bit.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 4, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I would love that! Maybe I should hold out a bit.


   It feels like we just talked about last years holiday collections and its almost that time of the year again! Wow time flies atleast in the makeup world!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> It feels like we just talked about last years holiday collections and its almost that time of the year again! Wow time flies atleast in the makeup world! :sigh:


  This year really did fly by for me!


----------



## jenise (Aug 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> It feels like we just talked about last years holiday collections and its almost that time of the year again! Wow time flies atleast in the makeup world! :sigh:


 Seriously! I can't believe it's already august  not ready to move back to schoolllll


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 4, 2014)

jenise said:


> Seriously! I can't believe it's already august  not ready to move back to schoolllll


  Aww


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 4, 2014)

jenise said:


> Seriously! I can't believe it's already august  not ready to move back to schoolllll


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 4, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> Off topic, but I've mostly talked to you guys about my wedding so I'm gonna be super vain and post a couple of wedding photos. They'll kinda show my makeup though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Beautiful!!!! Congratulations!!! I love Russian Red, perfect choice.


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 4, 2014)

Ok, so I may have gone to Sephora and picked up one of the new Bite lip crayons. I chose Peche. I love it! Super moisturizing, unlike many matte formulations, and very pretty. I'm so glad I decided to pick it up.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 5, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Ok, so I may have gone to Sephora and picked up one of the new Bite lip crayons. I chose Peche. I love it! Super moisturizing, unlike many matte formulations, and very pretty. I'm so glad I decided to pick it up.


  Post a pic, sweetie! I can't seem to find any good pictures online.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 5, 2014)

I just don't have it in me really to play catch up in this thread right now, but I do want to say that I'm glad Lavender Jade looks almost exactly like Dodgy Girl so I can skip the hell out of it! 
@mulderitsme I love your wedding pics, you look so lovely!
@pandorablack I love your hair!


----------



## Melrose (Aug 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I just don't have it in me really to play catch up in this thread right now, but I do want to say that I'm glad Lavender Jade looks almost exactly like Dodgy Girl so I can skip the hell out of it!  @mulderitsme  I love your wedding pics, you look so lovely! @pandorablack  I love your hair!


 Hey there girly! Hope you've been well


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I just don't have it in me really to play catch up in this thread right now, but I do want to say that I'm glad Lavender Jade looks almost exactly like Dodgy Girl so I can skip the hell out of it!  @mulderitsme  I love your wedding pics, you look so lovely! @pandorablack  I love your hair!


  Don't you worry about trying to catch up! That takes a lot of time and energy when you haven't been on for a little bit and this place should be fun, not feel like a chore. By the way, hi there!!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 5, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Don't you worry about trying to catch up! That takes a lot of time and energy when you haven't been on for a little bit and this place should be fun, not feel like a chore. By the way, hi there!!


  Hi Mandy!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Howdy! I've been better. How have you been?  Hi Mandy!


  Aww, something wrong, Sweetie?


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Howdy! I've been better. How have you been?
> 
> Hi Mandy!


  Hey Buddy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good morning and you were missed the last few days!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 5, 2014)

And did you notice glam sold out! I hope you had a chance to back it up!


----------



## Melrose (Aug 5, 2014)

@NaomiH - Aww, hang in there girl. Whatever it is, it will get better. As my dad always says "this too shall pass".  Those words have helped me get through a lot of tough times. I'm here if you ever need anything


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 5, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Aww, something wrong, Sweetie?


  My grandfather passed away Sunday evening and I have not been in the most social of moods the last few days.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> And did you notice glam sold out! I hope you had a chance to back it up!


  I did notice and I'm glad it finally got some love! 
  Oh I totally backed it up!


----------



## Melrose (Aug 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> My grandfather passed away Sunday evening and I have not been in the most social of moods the last few days.


 I am so very sorry for your loss Naomi. I will be praying for you and your family.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Hey Buddy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Missed ya too Buddy! I got really pissed off when I looked at your pic of FS lippy on IG and saw two girls tagging the troll. lol


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> My grandfather passed away Sunday evening and I have not been in the most social of moods the last few days.


 Na I'm sorry to hear that. You know we are here for you, if you need anything :support:


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> My grandfather passed away Sunday evening and I have not been in the most social of moods the last few days.


  Oh, honey, I'm so sorry.  :hug:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> My grandfather passed away Sunday evening and I have not been in the most social of moods the last few days.


  Oh no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am so sorry to hear that! You take care Naomi!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Missed ya too Buddy! I got really pissed off when I looked at your pic of FS lippy on IG and saw two girls tagging the troll. lol


  I saw that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Blocked her immediately!


----------



## Melrose (Aug 5, 2014)

Hey ladies, has anyone ever tried the KVD blushes? I'm thinking of ordering one and was wondering if they're worth it.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks ladies.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 5, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Hey ladies, has anyone ever tried the KVD blushes? I'm thinking of ordering one and was wondering if they're worth it.


  I haven't really ever tried any KVD stuff except a handful of things from when her line first launched.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 5, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Hey ladies, has anyone ever tried the KVD blushes? I'm thinking of ordering one and was wondering if they're worth it.


  Me neither Mel, so I have no idea abt that one


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I saw that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I like your style.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I like your style.


----------



## Calla88 (Aug 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> My grandfather passed away Sunday evening and I have not been in the most social of moods the last few days.


Sorry for your loss! HUGZ!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 5, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> Sorry for your loss! HUGZ!








 Thanks Calla


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 5, 2014)

http://www.tickld.com/x/if-50-shades-of-grey-was-written-by-a-man


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 5, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> These new Nars Lipsticks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Pretty colors but $32.00


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> My grandfather passed away Sunday evening and I have not been in the most social of moods the last few days.


  I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> http://www.tickld.com/x/if-50-shades-of-grey-was-written-by-a-man


  OMGGG! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am sitting here giggling and getting side eye from everyone around!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 5, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Hey ladies, has anyone ever tried the KVD blushes? I'm thinking of ordering one and was wondering if they're worth it.


  I have I love them they are so pigmented I actually have my eye on some right now


----------



## Melrose (Aug 5, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I have I love them they are so pigmented I actually have my eye on some right now


 Awesome! I'm wanting to try the one called Bellisima. Do you happen to have that one?


----------



## jenise (Aug 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> http://www.tickld.com/x/if-50-shades-of-grey-was-written-by-a-man


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 5, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Awesome! I'm wanting to try the one called Bellisima. Do you happen to have that one?


  No but I have my eye on that one it is really pretty the only one I tried was Heartagram


----------



## Melrose (Aug 5, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> No but I have my eye on that one it is really pretty the only one I tried was Heartagram


 Does it wear well? I hate when blushes fade after a couple hours.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 5, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Pretty colors but $32.00


  Right?


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 5, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 5, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Pretty colors but $32.00


  The very reason Nars & hourglass are an F&F sale only brand!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> The very reason Nars & hourglass are an F&F sale only brand!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 5, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Does it wear well? I hate when blushes fade after a couple hours.


  Yes! The last for about 10-12 hours you have to use a very light hand cause they are really pigmented unless you like more color payoff


----------



## Melrose (Aug 5, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Yes! The last for about 10-12 hours you have to use a very light hand cause they are really pigmented unless you like more color payoff


 Sounds good. I think I may have to take the plunge


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 5, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Sounds good. I think I may have to take the plunge


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Melrose*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 5, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


>


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 5, 2014)

Well I a wearing Unlawful today. The teeny tiny silver pearls are visible at some angles. Its not the type where the shimmer blends to a sheen. The shimmers are still there albeit tiny!


----------



## jenise (Aug 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Well I a wearing Unlawful today. The teeny tiny silver pearls are visible at some angles. Its not the type where the shimmer blends to a sheen. The shimmers are still there albeit tiny!


  aw man. i wanna swatch it in storee


----------



## Melrose (Aug 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> oke:





rocksteadybaby said:


> :haha:  oke:


 Darn! Those pokey sticks come out quick! :haha: you ladies are dangerous. I love it! As if I need more convincing


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 5, 2014)

jenise said:


> aw man. i wanna swatch it in storee


  Though it isnt the big sparke sparkle look, the teeny tiny silver pearls are all over and I can see them when I check the mirror. There is a sheen definitely but silver teeny tiny pearls too!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Though it isnt the big sparke sparkle look, the teeny tiny silver pearls are all over and I can see them when I check the mirror. There is a sheen definitely but silver teeny tiny pearls too!


  Hmmm.....I'm not overly fond of sparkle.


----------



## jenise (Aug 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Though it isnt the big sparke sparkle look, the teeny tiny silver pearls are all over and I can see them when I check the mirror. There is a sheen definitely but silver teeny tiny pearls too!


  so you still like it??


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 5, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Darn! Those pokey sticks come out quick!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  We don't mess around!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 5, 2014)

jenise said:


> so you still like it??








 I prefer sheen over tiny sparkle anyday. I would have loved it if it was just the sheen. I am okay with the tiny shimmer once a while but not really gaga over it!  Aw man I loved the shade! But probably not an everyday blush for me, atleast in the office lighting!


----------



## jenise (Aug 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I prefer sheen over tiny sparkle anyday. I would have loved it if it was just the sheen. I am okay with the tiny shimmer once a while but not really gaga over it!  Aw man I loved the shade! But probably not an everyday blush for me, atleast in the office lighting!


  that sucks bc the color is gorgeous! I prefer a sheen as well


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 5, 2014)

jenise said:


> *that sucks bc the color is gorgeous*! I prefer a sheen as well


----------



## ginski (Aug 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> http://www.tickld.com/x/if-50-shades-of-grey-was-written-by-a-man


I so needed this today!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> We don't mess around!


  We sure don't


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> My grandfather passed away Sunday evening and I have not been in the most social of moods the last few days.


 I'm really sorry, Naomi. I'll be thinking of you and your family.   





Vineetha said:


> And did you notice glam sold out! I hope you had a chance to back it up! hboy:


 I'm so glad I bought my backup when I did!   





rocksteadybaby said:


> Pretty colors but $32.00


 Seriously. Although I think I'll want Anna and Charlotte. I'll wait until there's a sale since I'm not made of money.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 5, 2014)

Pretty sure we've seen this, but I was re-reading it just now. Anyway, it's Karen's Unlawful review
  http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/product-reviews/nars-unlawful-blush/


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Pretty sure we've seen this, but I was re-reading it just now. Anyway, it's Karen's Unlawful review
> http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/product-reviews/nars-unlawful-blush/


  EXCATLY what I was talking about! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  QUOTE:

_"I mean, the flecks are almost microscopic. They’re really tiny, which keeps the shade from delving into tacky territory, but it’s great. With this, you really don’t even need a highlighter."_
_"Ultimately, it depends on how you feel about glitter. It’s all really subtle in pics, but it’s like, “Hey, how YOU doin’?” in real life."_


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 5, 2014)

T's description though! I can definitely see the sparkles on me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_" Initially, there seemed to be soft, silver sparkle strewn through the powder (not too much but noticeable), but applied, I really didn’t see any bits of sparkle whatsoever. The resulting finish was quite subtle–a soft, lightly luminous finish that didn’t emphasize pores."_


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> EXCATLY what I was talking about! :sigh:   QUOTE:  _"[COLOR=292929]I mean, the flecks are almost microscopic. They’re really tiny, which keeps the shade from delving into tacky territory, but it’s great. With this, you really don’t even need a highlighter."[/COLOR]_ _[COLOR=292929]"[/COLOR][COLOR=292929]Ultimately, it depends on how you feel about glitter. It’s all really subtle in pics, but it’s like, “Hey, how YOU doin’?” in real life."[/COLOR]_





Vineetha said:


> T's description though! I can definitely see the sparkles on me!  _" [COLOR=333333]Initially, there seemed to be soft, silver sparkle strewn through the powder (not too much but noticeable), but applied, I really didn’t see any bits of sparkle whatsoever. The resulting finish was quite subtle–a soft, lightly luminous finish that didn’t emphasize pores."[/COLOR]_


  I wonder if there are different batches and inconsistency? Mine has sparkle in the pan, but it doesn't translate to my face.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 5, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I wonder if there are different batches and inconsistency? Mine has sparkle in the pan, but it doesn't translate to my face.


  Oh no NARS too! I can definitely see almost microscopic tiny silver specks on me. It is very very teeny tiny, but its def there and noticeable at angles!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh no NARS too! I can definitely see almost microscopic tiny silver specks on me. It is very very teeny tiny, but its def there and noticeable at angles! :sigh:


  The inconsistencies we are seeing are disheartening. I have come to expect that from MAC, but not Nars.  I have a high sheen tolerance when it comes to my cheeks, though, so it is possible that it isn't Nars's fault and we just see it differently! However, while this does have a fairly high sheen on me, I haven't noticed the sparkle...yet.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 5, 2014)

Ugh. Not product inconsistency! I think I'm going to skip it now for fear of getting one of the glittery ones.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 5, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Seriously. Although I think I'll want Anna and Charlotte. I'll wait until there's a sale since I'm not made of money.


  Thanks.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Ugh. Not product inconsistency! I think I'm going to skip it now for fear of getting one of the glittery ones.


  I guess the blush is shimmery in general! Here is another review on the same. She mentions the same.

  http://www.beautygala.com/brands/fall-2014-nars-cosmetics-unlawful-blush-swatches-review/

_"It does have sparkle to it that shows up on your actual cheeks, but it looks slightly different depending on the lighting. In some lighting, the blush looks just slightly shimmery and in other lighting you can reallysee the silver pearls of sparkle. In general, I see this as a great blush option for those who enjoy shimmer and maybe a hint of glitter in their blushes. I didn’t find this to be as glittery as “Super Orgasm” is, but it does contain that hint of sparkle that, when it hits the light right, can really look dramatic."_


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I guess the blush is shimmery in general! Here is another review on the same. She mentions the same.  http://www.beautygala.com/brands/fall-2014-nars-cosmetics-unlawful-blush-swatches-review/ _"[COLOR=555555]It [/COLOR]does [COLOR=555555] have sparkle to it that shows up on your actual cheeks, but it looks slightly different depending on the lighting. In some lighting, the blush looks just slightly shimmery and in other lighting you can [/COLOR]really [COLOR=555555]see the silver pearls of sparkle. In general, I see this as a great blush option for those who enjoy shimmer and maybe a hint of glitter in their blushes. I didn’t find this to be as glittery as “Super Orgasm” is, but it does contain that hint of sparkle that, when it hits the light right, can really look dramatic."[/COLOR]_


  I'm quite fair, too. That stuff tends to have less pop on porcelain skin. I've seen highlighters that barely show up on me look full on disco ball on other people.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 5, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> *I'm quite fair*, too. That stuff tends to have less pop on porcelain skin. I've seen highlighters that barely show up on me look full on disco ball on other people.


  Yeah Mandy! That will sure make the specks less pop out considering it is silver too!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yeah Mandy! That will sure make the specks less pop out considering it is silver too! :nods:


  I hate that you haven't had a good experience with it, though! That makes me sad. Even more so because of how much I raved about it.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I guess the blush is shimmery in general! Here is another review on the same. She mentions the same.
> 
> http://www.beautygala.com/brands/fall-2014-nars-cosmetics-unlawful-blush-swatches-review/
> 
> _"It does have sparkle to it that shows up on your actual cheeks, but it looks slightly different depending on the lighting. In some lighting, the blush looks just slightly shimmery and in other lighting you can reallysee the silver pearls of sparkle. In general, I see this as a great blush option for those who enjoy shimmer and maybe a hint of glitter in their blushes. I didn’t find this to be as glittery as “Super Orgasm” is, but it does contain that hint of sparkle that, when it hits the light right, can really look dramatic."_


  Hmmm.....I just don't know what to do here. I like sheen, but not really shimmer and definitely not glitter in my blushes.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 5, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I hate that you haven't had a good experience with it, though! That makes me sad. Even more so because of how much I raved about it.








 We were all so excited for this one. I dont hate it but I know I am not gonna reach for this one on an often basis as the shimmer is more noticeable against my skin tone albeit teeny meeny.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Hmmm.....I just don't know what to do here. I like sheen, but not really shimmer and definitely not glitter in my blushes.


  The blush has nice sheen but definitely shimmer too albeit tiny and is visible at certain angles!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Hmmm.....I just don't know what to do here. I like sheen, but not really shimmer and definitely not glitter in my blushes.


  As much as I think the color would be amazing on you, I am inclined to recommend skipping, especially after your experience with Worldly Wealth.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> We were all so excited for this one. I dont hate it but I know I am not gonna reach for this one on an often basis as the shimmer is more noticeable against my skin tone albeit teeny meeny.


  Hopefully you can make more use of it as an evening blush.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> The very reason Nars & hourglass are an F&F sale only brand! :lol:


 :werd: *high five* :frenz: 





rocksteadybaby said:


> Yes! The last for about 10-12 hours you have to use a very light hand cause they are really pigmented unless you like more color payoff


 Thanks for the info,  even though it wasn't meant for me.  I was eyeing those blushes while purchasing the kvd's vampira, L.u.v lipstick and one of her liquid lipsticks *which I lurve so much* I have to swatch it for you guys. Also did anyone purchased the nars  413 BLKR blush?  I've been wanting it for a while now.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 5, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> 413 BLKR blush? I've been wanting it for a while now.


  I am waiting to for their F&F to pick that one up since its a NARS exclusive. That is ONE pretty blush! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I used to have one till my sister labelled it hers during the last visit!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 5, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> 413 BLKR blush? I've been wanting it for a while now.


  your welcome Sweets !!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> We were all so excited for this one. I dont hate it but I know I am not gonna reach for this one on an often basis as the shimmer is more noticeable against my skin tone albeit teeny meeny.


  I'm bummed out!! I was wanting this blush too


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I am waiting to for their F&F to pick that one up since its a NARS exclusive. That is ONE pretty blush!   I used to have one till my sister labelled it hers during the last visit! :haha:


 :frenz: so am I, that blush is gorgeous. I think the F&F is usually on November right?  I could be wrong.  





rocksteadybaby said:


> your welcome Sweets !! :winkiss:


 :frenz:


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 5, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> As much as I think the color would be amazing on you, I am inclined to recommend skipping, especially after your experience with Worldly Wealth.


  I'm still sad about Wordly Wealth turning into some kind of disco ball of hate on me. It's so beautiful.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 5, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> *413 BLKR blush*? I've been wanting it for a while now.


----------



## Melrose (Aug 5, 2014)

All this talk about blush is making me rethink the whole reason why I saw a dermatologist. Don't laugh...it was all because frosty blushes and highlighters tend to emphasize the tiny bumps on my cheeks and I wanted a totally smooth as a baby's butt look. Now, because I'm using epiduo gel on my face I can't wax. So either I deal with the bumps or run off and join some carnival as the bearded lady. :haha:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 5, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


>








 Yeah Last year it was around Sep last or nov beginning. I dont remember properly but everyone had their F&F during that time!!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> *We were all so excited for this one. *I dont hate it but I know I am not gonna reach for this one on an often basis as the shimmer is more noticeable against my skin tone albeit teeny meeny.


  I know I was. So much for being an Unlawful Outlaw, now I'm just an Outlaw.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I know I was. So much for being an Unlawful Outlaw, now I'm just an Outlaw.








Dont worry still an outlaw though!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I know I was. So much for being an Unlawful Outlaw, now I'm just an Outlaw.


 lol *silly wabbit*


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 5, 2014)

I'd say this applies to Specktra. lol


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 5, 2014)

Let's face it you guys, you know a blush with the same color no shimmer will come out soon.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 5, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Let's face it you guys, you know a blush with the same color no shimmer will come out soon.


  Seriously.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'd say this applies to Specktra. lol


 :nods:


----------



## Melrose (Aug 5, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Let's face it you guys, you know a blush with the same color no shimmer will come out soon.


 True. It always happens.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm still sad about Wordly Wealth turning into some kind of disco ball of hate on me. It's so beautiful.:crybaby:


  I know, honey. The shade was so beautiful on you. If only the finish had played nice!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'd say this applies to Specktra. lol


  Lol!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 5, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Let's face it you guys, you know a blush with the same color no shimmer will come out soon.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 5, 2014)

Word. lol
  http://www.tickld.com/x/a-hooters-for-women-this-needs-to-happen


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Word. lol
> http://www.tickld.com/x/a-hooters-for-women-this-needs-to-happen


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 5, 2014)

Melrose said:


> All this talk about blush is making me rethink the whole reason why I saw a dermatologist. Don't laugh...it was all because frosty blushes and highlighters tend to emphasize the tiny bumps on my cheeks and I wanted a totally smooth as a baby's butt look. Now, because I'm using epiduo gel on my face I can't wax. So either I deal with the bumps or run off and join some carnival as the bearded lady.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Word. lol http://www.tickld.com/x/a-hooters-for-women-this-needs-to-happen


 Love it :lol: peckers :lol:


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 5, 2014)

I feel so out of the loop! The only blush I use is MAC Warm Soul. I need new ones, but I'm not sure what.


----------



## Melrose (Aug 5, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> :haha:


 Lol! I'm so crazy. I wax my entire face- upper lip, brows, side burns, cheeks, etc.  Shit, I even wax the inside of my nose. There is no effing way I can go without waxing! :haha: gonna have to rethink things here.  And yes, I did say INSIDE my nose. Bitch can't deal with facial hair.


----------



## Melrose (Aug 5, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I feel so out of the loop! The only blush I use is MAC Warm Soul. I need new ones, but I'm not sure what.


 But hey, warm soul is a good one! It's one of my go to blushes, it goes with pretty much any look.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 5, 2014)

Melrose said:


> All this talk about blush is making me rethink the whole reason why I saw a dermatologist. Don't laugh...it was all because frosty blushes and highlighters tend to emphasize the tiny bumps on my cheeks and I wanted a totally smooth as a baby's butt look. Now, because I'm using epiduo gel on my face I can't wax. So either I deal with the bumps or run off and join some carnival as the bearded lady.


  I'll take Bearded Lady for 200, Alex.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 5, 2014)

Melrose said:


> And yes, I did say INSIDE my nose. Bitch can't deal with facial hair.


----------



## jenise (Aug 5, 2014)

Melrose said:


> And yes, I did say INSIDE my nose. Bitch can't deal with facial hair.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'll take Bearded Lady for 200, Alex.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'll take Bearded Lady for 200, Alex.:lol:


 :lol:


----------



## Melrose (Aug 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'll take Bearded Lady for 200, Alex.:lol:


 :lmao:


----------



## Melrose (Aug 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :shock:


 It's not as bad as it sounds really, lol. I know you're probably imagining that scene in the 40 year old virgin, "KELLY CLARKSON!" :haha: I actually fall asleep during the whole process, guess I'm so used to it by now. The nose part is no biggie, it's only the bottom inside of the nose.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 5, 2014)

Melrose said:


> It's not as bad as it sounds really, lol. I know you're probably imagining that scene in the 40 year old virgin, "KELLY CLARKSON!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I've dozed off during tattoos before! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I just started thinking about this time I had an ingrown nose hair and had to pull it out and how it made my eyes water for half an hour afterwards. Hence the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. lol


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 5, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Anyone here have the Hourglass Ambient Powder in Ethereal Light? It's tempting me.


  Sorry, I am sooo late on this.. but you MUST get it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think we're similar skin tones and I love it for brightening my under-eye area, setting my foundation and bringing some dimension back to my skin (I use NARS Sheer Matte Siberia). The effect is extremely subtle.. but that's the idea. People are supposed to notice how gorgeous you look and not that you're wearing powder. I'm definitely re-purchasing when it runs out.


----------



## Melrose (Aug 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've dozed off during tattoos before! :haha:  I just started thinking about this time I had an ingrown nose hair and had to pull it out and how it made my eyes water for half an hour afterwards. Hence the :shock: . lol


 Damn, I wish I could have dozed off during my tattoos! Now that was pain!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 5, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Anyone here have the Hourglass Ambient Powder in Ethereal Light? It's tempting me.


  I don't have that one, but I have Luminous Light and I love it!


----------



## CarmenK (Aug 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Well I a wearing Unlawful today. The teeny tiny silver pearls are visible at some angles. Its not the type where the shimmer blends to a sheen. The shimmers are still there albeit tiny!


  Awww Man, Don't think I can deal with the extra sparkle, I will still wait and try this out in stores before I completely decide.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 5, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Damn, I wish I could have dozed off during my tattoos! Now that was pain!!!


  I love getting new tats! I always find myself getting really relaxed and I'll just doze off. Something about the sound of the gun and the constant pricking of the needle I guess.  Sadly, I haven't had one in a few years though.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 5, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Sorry to hear that  We've missed you hun!
> 
> 
> I know right! This is why I will wait until the Friends&Family sale
> ...


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 5, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Vineetha* 


The very reason Nars & hourglass are an F&F sale only brand! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  So true.. I already have a ridiculous F&F fantasy wishlist for those two brands. I'm going to have to be reasonable but if I could buy everything with no consequences this is what I would buy:

  Hourglass - Ethereal Glow, Dim Infusion, Luminous Flush, Mood Light, Ambient Lighting Palette
  NARS - Dione, Callisto dual intensity eyeshadows; NARS Audacious Lipstick(s) in all those nude rosy shades


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 5, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> So true.. I* already have a ridiculous F&F fantasy wishlist* for those two brands. I'm going to have to be reasonable but if I could buy everything with no consequences this is what I would buy:
> 
> Hourglass - Ethereal Glow, Dim Infusion, Luminous Flush, Mood Light, Ambient Lighting Palette
> NARS - Dione, Callisto dual intensity eyeshadows; NARS Audacious Lipstick(s) in all those nude rosy shades


  Same here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My Narslist includes few of the dual intensity shadows, ton of blushes, maybe few of the new audacious lipsticks too! and Hourglass I pray that they launch another palette, if not the rest of the Ambient Lighting powders! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh And of course some cheek palette if NArs puts out one this year too AND provided it doesnt have Laguna & orgasm Again!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 5, 2014)

Melrose said:


> And yes, I did say INSIDE my nose. Bitch can't deal with facial hair.








 Omfg!! You are cracking me up we can be twins and join the circus today as the bearded ladies. Maybe the waxing is causing the irritation you are having on your skin and not the make up cause  I know sometimes when I wax or use hair remover stuff on my face I get reactions on my skin


----------



## CarmenK (Aug 5, 2014)

Quote:


veronikawithak said:


> So true.. I already have a ridiculous F&F fantasy wishlist for those two brands. I'm going to have to be reasonable but if I could buy everything with no consequences this is what I would buy:
> 
> Hourglass - Ethereal Glow, Dim Infusion, Luminous Flush, Mood Light, Ambient Lighting Palette
> NARS - Dione, Callisto dual intensity eyeshadows; NARS Audacious Lipstick(s) in all those nude rosy shades


Great list! I just can't get into the Hourglass Ambient powders, There soo popular and I really want to buy one I just have no idea what I would use it for. Are they good for setting undereye concealer? I'm loving the purple and rosey shades in the Nars collection, hoping to snag a couple of those.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I love getting new tats! I always find myself getting really relaxed and I'll just doze off. Something about the sound of the gun and the constant pricking of the needle I guess.  Sadly, I haven't had one in a few years though.


  What how in the hell do you doze off lmao!! I can deal with the pain but I cannot even think about going to sleep


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 5, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Sorry to hear that  We've missed you hun!
> 
> 
> I know right! This is why I will wait until the Friends&Family sale
> ...


  I know ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Not the super orgasm kind of sparkle, nevertheless there is still detectable teeny meeny sparkles.


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't have that one, but I have Luminous Light and I love it!


  Luminous is gorgeous too.. It's the only highlighter I reach for now. I have Diffused as well but I tend to wear Ethereal and Luminous the most. The only powders/blushes I don't want are Radiant Light/Radiant Magenta..lol.


----------



## CarmenK (Aug 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Same here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am so over Orgasm and Laguna seriously Nars replace those shades in the future palettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Which Ambient powders do you use now? and what for?


----------



## CarmenK (Aug 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I know !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay I might be able to deal with it then, as long as its not like super orgasm I should be fine.  lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 5, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> I am so over Orgasm and Laguna seriously Nars replace those shades in the future palettes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I have the palette with me and then Dim light & Mood light seperate. Except for incandescent one which i use as a highlighter, all the rest are more or less a finishing powder for me. Mood light was a recent buy and I looove it. I like how these powders create an blur and therby giving the illusion of a perfectly healthy skin. Oh and the fact that they are barely detectable once on! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   And what is with NARS and their Organsm & Laguna.. Seriously how many times do they think people will go for the same shades over and over again!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 5, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> What how in the hell do you doze off lmao!! I can deal with the pain but I cannot even think about going to sleep


  I have no idea! I just kinda do. My tattoo artist actually had to nudge me a couple of times while I got my last one on my foot because I kept dozing off.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I have no idea! I just kinda do. My tattoo artist actually had to nudge me a couple of times while I got my last one on my foot because I kept dozing off.








That is crazy!! I heard it is pretty common for people to do but I never saw it


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I have the palette with me and then Dim light & Mood light seperate. Except for incandescent one which i use as a highlighter, all the rest are more or less a finishing powder for me. Mood light was a recent buy and I looove it.* I like how these powders create an blur and therby giving the illusion of a perfectly healthy skin. Oh and the fact that they are barely detectable once on! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  YES! That's why I love the one that I have and can't wait to get more of them! 
  Laguna & Orgasm are the NARS equivalent of Carbon and Rapid Black. lol


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 5, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Quote:
> 
> Great list! I just can't get into the Hourglass Ambient powders, There soo popular and I really want to buy one I just have no idea what I would use it for. Are they good for setting undereye concealer? I'm loving the purple and rosey shades in the Nars collection, hoping to snag a couple of those.


  They're made to mimic certain types of lighting. Depending on your skin tone they can work as blush (ex. Mood if you're fair), highlighters (Luminous, Incandescent), setting powders (Dim, Diffused, Ethereal), bronzer (Radiant). I use Ethereal and Diffused as all-over setting powders and Ethereal to set my under eye concealer. Luminous I use as a highlight. If you can, try them on your face and go check them out in natural light!

  Here are some great reviews on them that tell you their uses:

  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1_H156JNRk
  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtsfnGUGba4


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I have the palette with me and then Dim light & Mood light seperate. Except for incandescent one which i use as a highlighter, all the rest are more or less a finishing powder for me. Mood light was a recent buy and I looove it. *I like how these powders create an blur and therby giving the illusion of a perfectly healthy skin. Oh and the fact that they are barely detectable once on!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That's exactly why I love them too. I don't want people to ask what makeup I'm wearing, I want them to ask about my skincare.


----------



## CarmenK (Aug 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I have no idea! I just kinda do. My tattoo artist actually had to nudge me a couple of times while I got my last one on my foot because I kept dozing off.


  Oh my goodness! I've always heard the foot is the most painful place to get a tattoo


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 5, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Thanks! That sounds lovely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I am yet to use the beauty powder. Since I wore unlawful today, it did the job of a blush and highlighter! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will let you know what I think once I try that one out.
  As for the contour powders, I tried a few shades from the the more nude/peachy highlighters make excellent eyeshadows/transition shades. So far those tend to be super blendable and pigmented. I am yet to try most of what i got but still I am liking those!


----------



## CarmenK (Aug 5, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I want NARS Douceur too.. A lot of their blushes are too pigmented or shimmery for my taste which is probably a good thing. I ordered Tarte exposed the other day but nudes are my favorite. I have 3/6 of the Ambient powders and 2/6 of the blushes and they're all some of my most used items. I'm definitely passing up some other things to get more of these later.
> 
> *A palette without Laguna & Orgasm? I wish there was a flying pig emoticon lol.*
> 
> ...








  Ohhhh Okay! Thanks so much for this I totally have a better understanding now annnndd you've introduced me to a new youtube guru, I've never heard of Dustin Hunter before now I'm really excited to try these out!


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 5, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Ohhhh Okay! Thanks so much for this I totally have a better understanding now annnndd you've introduced me to a new youtube guru, I've never heard of Dustin Hunter before now I'm really excited to try these out!


  Yay! You're welcome. I totally love them.. they make me feel like a professional playing with technique and lighting etc.. haha. I can't wait to get Mood Light and the palette to complete the set. I know some people don't like the blushes so much but I just love the texture and ease of application on my pale skin.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 5, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Thanks! That sounds lovely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I didn't have too hard a time of it actually, bit tender but not too bad! 
  Healing up was the worst bit.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> And Daryl mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  In your dreams he is!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 5, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! Wow!
> 
> So I wrecked my car last week and I've been really bummed about it and my boyfriend surprised me with a Sephora gift card yesterday!
> 
> ...


  I hope you're okay!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> In your dreams he is!


  Ohhh You found it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was hoping you would totally skip that part!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 5, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Random question: If you had to choose one of the Pro lippies, which one would it be?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Full Fuchsia and Smoked Purple!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 5, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> You ladies are so sweet! Thank you!!


  Agree with all of them Mandy, you look gorgeous!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 5, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Has anyone here tried to lay claim to Jensen Ackles?  Because I'll fight ya!!


  Oh he is so fine. Those Supernatural boys do Texas proud. LOL


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Ohhh You found it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  There's no way I'm not going to notice someone trying to steal my man!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> There's no way I'm not going to notice someone trying to steal my man!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 5, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Sorry, I am sooo late on this.. but you MUST get it. oke:  I think we're similar skin tones and I love it for brightening my under-eye area, setting my foundation and bringing some dimension back to my skin (I use NARS Sheer Matte Siberia). The effect is extremely subtle.. but that's the idea. People are supposed to notice how gorgeous you look and not that you're wearing powder. I'm definitely re-purchasing when it runs out.


  I'm sold! Thank you, Sweetie!  





NaomiH said:


> Oh he is so fine. Those Supernatural boys do Texas proud. LOL


  Oh yes!  





NaomiH said:


> Agree with all of them Mandy, you look gorgeous!


  You are such a doll.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> My grandfather passed away Sunday evening and I have not been in the most social of moods the last few days.


  so sorry. 


veronikawithak said:


> Sorry, I am sooo late on this.. but you MUST get it. oke:  I think we're similar skin tones and I love it for brightening my under-eye area, setting my foundation and bringing some dimension back to my skin (I use NARS Sheer Matte Siberia). The effect is extremely subtle.. but that's the idea. People are supposed to notice how gorgeous you look and not that you're wearing powder. I'm definitely re-purchasing when it runs out.


  Is that you with the poky stick? Am I seeing the same Veronika who is usually singing the praises of low buy? :haha:


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 5, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm sold! Thank you, Sweetie! Oh yes! You are such a doll.


  Yay! Let me know what you think when you get around to picking it up. 


CrimsonQuill157 said:


> so sorry.  Is that you with the poky stick? Am I seeing the same Veronika who is usually singing the praises of low buy? :haha:


  Lol yep I know! You don't need to get your eyes checked..  But, the key word is "low" - I have to make pokey stick exceptions for my favorites and that's definitely a standout product for me. Whenever I wear NARS Sheer Matte + Ethereal Light I get compliments so I have to share the love. Plus, Mandy was already interested.. I just gave her a little nudge, or a poke if you will. And it's not No Buy July anymore so as far as I know she's fair game for pokes. Hahaha.


----------



## ginski (Aug 5, 2014)

Gots me some new occ lip tars coming thanks to beautylish! :yahoo: and free two day shipping aaaand 10$ off for new account! :cheer:


----------



## jenise (Aug 5, 2014)

ginski said:


> Gots me some new occ lip tars coming thanks to beautylish!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  This is so tempting but I want my 4x points 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 which ones did you get?


----------



## ginski (Aug 5, 2014)

jenise said:


> This is so tempting but I want my 4x points :haha:  which ones did you get?


vain, Pagan, and technopagan of course!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 5, 2014)

I can't decide whether to get three of the new lip tars I've been eyeing or three Velvetines. Halp?


----------



## jenise (Aug 5, 2014)

ginski said:


> vain, Pagan, and technopagan of course!


  Those are the same ones I want hehe


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 5, 2014)

Where do you ladies purchase the OCC lip tars?  I was going to try Sephora for the points but afraid the Technopagan will sell out.


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 5, 2014)

Do you ladies have any suggestions on something similar to the Soap & Glory gloss sticks but with more colors? Maybe the NYX Butter Lipstick?


----------



## mel33t (Aug 6, 2014)

Morning friends! Happy Wednesday


----------



## ginski (Aug 6, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I can't decide whether to get three of the new lip tars I've been eyeing or three Velvetines. Halp?


I don't know anything about velvetines, so I'm no help


----------



## ginski (Aug 6, 2014)

martiangurll said:


> Where do you ladies purchase the OCC lip tars?  I was going to try Sephora for the points but afraid the Technopagan will sell out.


I used my s5 to order on beautylish.com,  I hope you found another way of getting to their site and ordering! I just couldn't wait for sephora anymore.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 6, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Morning friends! Happy Wednesday


 Morning Mel


----------



## ginski (Aug 6, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Morning friends! Happy Wednesday


good morning! :flower:


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 6, 2014)

Good morning!   I gave in to the extended friends and family sale on Tarte last night and bought a lot of things I didn't need.   I bought: Amazonian Butter Lipstick in Golden Pink Maracuja Oil Rollerball Clean Slate Flawless 12-Hour Brightening Primer Eyelash curler and Lights, Cameras, Flashes deluxe mascara combo


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 6, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Eyelash curler and Lights, Cameras, Flashes deluxe mascara combo


  Oh I've been wanting to try their lipsticks, but haven't gotten around to it yet!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 6, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Morning friends! Happy Wednesday


  Morning Mel! Happy Wednesday!


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh I've been wanting to try their lipsticks, but haven't gotten around to it yet!


 Me too! At 30% off I couldn't resist since I don't think I could ever get a better deal than that. I hope I like the primer, too!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 6, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Me too! At 30% off I couldn't resist since I don't think I could ever get a better deal than that. I hope I like the primer, too!


  I had to abstain from the sale sadly, but I hope they do something for Black Friday. I had a sample pack of their primers and they worked pretty well for me.


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 6, 2014)

[@]NaomiH[/@]  sorry to hear about your grandfather.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm REAL tempted to get some Sugarpill while they're on their sale for August.


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I had to abstain from the sale sadly, but I hope they do something for Black Friday. I had a sample pack of their primers and they worked pretty well for me.


 I always miss a lot of the good Black Friday sales because I usually have to work it and go in super early.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 6, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> @NaomiH sorry to hear about your grandfather.


  Thank you.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 6, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I always miss a lot of the good Black Friday sales because I usually have to work it and go in super early.


  I'm going to try and grab some Lime Crime then and try the Velvetines and I hope Sugarpill has their Angel Baby palette out by then so I can snag that and complete my shadow collection. lol


----------



## Melrose (Aug 6, 2014)

Good morning ladies


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 6, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Good morning ladies








 morning!


----------



## Melrose (Aug 6, 2014)

Btw, thanks for the pokey sticks! I placed my sephora order last night and got my KVD blush along with laura mercier highlight 1 it's a small size to try out. Hope I like it. I need another highlighter like I need a hole in my head but hey, I'm always looking... :haha:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> morning!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Good Morning Buddies


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 6, 2014)

Yes. Yes I do, Gerard.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yes. Yes I do, Gerard.


----------



## Melrose (Aug 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yes. Yes I do, Gerard.  [/quote Oh yeah!


----------



## jenise (Aug 6, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Btw, thanks for the pokey sticks! I placed my sephora order last night and got my KVD blush along with laura mercier highlight 1 it's a small size to try out. Hope I like it. I need another highlighter like I need a hole in my head but hey, I'm always looking... :haha:


 I always swatch the highlight in store, it's SO gorgeous! Hope you love it


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 6, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Btw, thanks for the pokey sticks! I placed my sephora order last night and got my KVD blush along with laura mercier highlight 1 it's a small size to try out. Hope I like it. I need another highlighter like I need a hole in my head but hey, I'm always looking... :haha:


 Great! Can't wait to hear your thoughts about kvd's blush.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yes. Yes I do, Gerard.


 :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 6, 2014)

I Just got my MUFE Palette!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is so pretty and but tinier than I thought it would be. Fits in my palm tiny.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But those shades, I lurrvee it


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 6, 2014)

:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## jenise (Aug 6, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I Just got my MUFE Palette!!!!:yahoo:  It is so pretty and but tinier than I thought it would be. Fits in my palm tiny.:haha:  But those shades, I lurrvee it


 Wow it looks huge from the pics lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 6, 2014)

jenise said:


> Wow it looks huge from the pics lol


  ikr! "objects in the pics are smaller that they appear to be"! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Its a tiny one, easily fits in my palm small!!


----------



## Melrose (Aug 6, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Great! Can't wait to hear your thoughts about kvd's blush.


 I'll be sure to let you know


----------



## Melrose (Aug 6, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I Just got my MUFE Palette!!!!:yahoo:  It is so pretty and but tinier than I thought it would be. Fits in my palm tiny.:haha:  But those shades, I lurrvee it


 Which one did you get? Curious minds want to know.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 6, 2014)

Oh but the quantity of shadows are 0.03oz more than the Lorac Pro Palette ones( if I remember correctly those were 0.02oz) ! So we are good!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 6, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Which one did you get? Curious minds want to know.


  The new one! MUFE Artist palette having the shades from new artist shadows launched for their 30th anniversary!


----------



## Melrose (Aug 6, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> The new one! MUFE Artist palette having the shades from new artist shadows launched for their 30th anniversary! :nods:


 Pretty! I just looked it up. I don't think I own any MUFE shadows. I gotta work on that, lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 6, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Pretty! I just looked it up. I don't think I own any MUFE shadows. I gotta work on that, lol


  I had a few long back but they were never good. Always a miss.
  The new one is the new Artist shadow formula and shades are from the perm range too! The reviews for this one was really good. Once I gt home, I will try and post pics& swatches!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 6, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> The new one! MUFE Artist palette having the shades from new artist shadows launched for their 30th anniversary!


  I can't wait to hear your thoughts too, I've been wanting that palette since T posted the pic. I went to Sephora to swatch it in person and that's when I realized that it's an online exclusive only. Hopefully I can get it next payday.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 6, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> I can't wait to hear your thoughts too, I've been wanting that palette since T posted the pic. I went to Sephora to swatch it in person and that's when I realized that it's an online exclusive only. Hopefully I can get it next payday.


  Yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The palette will be still around. MUFE ones dont sell out that fast!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 6, 2014)

ginski said:


> vain, Pagan, and technopagan of course!








 lucky girl!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 6, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Btw, thanks for the pokey sticks! I placed my sephora order last night and got my KVD blush along with laura mercier highlight 1 it's a small size to try out. Hope I like it. I need another highlighter like I need a hole in my head but hey, I'm always looking...








Nice !


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 6, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ginski (Aug 6, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> lucky girl!!


and i warned my husband a full week ahead of time lol!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 6, 2014)

ginski said:


> and i warned my husband a full week ahead of time lol!


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 6, 2014)

Good afternoon, ladies  How are you?


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yes. Yes I do, Gerard.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 6, 2014)

@CarmenK  and @Dominique33  ..2 NARS Audacious lippies for you!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 6, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> How are you?








Hey Buddy Good Afternoon/night?


----------



## jenise (Aug 6, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> ikr! "objects in the pics are smaller that they appear to be"! :lol:  :haha: Its a tiny one, easily fits in my palm small!!


 :lol: :lol: is it worth it?! Still can't decide lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 6, 2014)

jenise said:


> is it worth it?! Still can't decide lol


  The shadows are 0.03oz each so bigger than Lorac pro ones which are 0.02oz each. So the overall size doesnt really matter and makes it travel friendly too! As for shadows the texture looks amazing, gel powder like. I didnt swatch anything at work bec i did not want anyone to know I am more nuts than they think  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I cannot wait to get home !!! The shades are REALLY pretty. At the price of 2 shadows you get to try 8 of the new shades, so thats a plus too


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 6, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Good afternoon, ladies  How are you?


 Hey :frenz:


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 6, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> The shadows are 0.03oz each so bigger than Lorac pro ones which are 0.02oz each. So the overall size doesnt really matter and makes it travel friendly too! As for shadows the texture looks amazing, gel powder like. I didnt swatch anything at work bec i did not want anyone to know I am more nuts than they think  :haha:  I cannot wait to get home !!! The shades are REALLY pretty. At the price of 2 shadows you get to try 8 of the new shades, so thats a plus too


  Tell us about the brush too, of course when you get a chance. I'm excited that it comes with two shadow brushes as well.


----------



## jenise (Aug 6, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> The shadows are 0.03oz each so bigger than Lorac pro ones which are 0.02oz each. So the overall size doesnt really matter and makes it travel friendly too! As for shadows the texture looks amazing, gel powder like. I didnt swatch anything at work bec i did not want anyone to know I am more nuts than they think  :haha:  I cannot wait to get home !!! The shades are REALLY pretty. At the price of 2 shadows you get to try 8 of the new shades, so thats a plus too


 Can't wait to see your swatches!


----------



## jenise (Aug 6, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Tell us about the brush too, of course when you get a chance. I'm excited that it comes with two shadow brushes as well.


 I wasn't even aware of that!


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 6, 2014)

Verdict is in on the KVD foundation. It's lovely! I didn't have any problems with it, but I did buff it out fast as one review suggested. It's definitely full coverage, and you don't need to use much at all. I love that it comes with a pump. I managed to order the exact right shade for my face, so I'm happy about that. And I LOVE LOVE LOVE her brush set. It was totally worth the $55 (more than I've ever spent on brushes). I did an amazing smokey eye with the eyeshadow brushes, and the foundation brush got everything on just right. I'm really pleased. 

  I'll post a pic of my bite lip crayon tomorrow Misty, I promise! I'm not wearing it today.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 6, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> How are you?








 Good afternoon


----------



## CarmenK (Aug 6, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> @CarmenK   and @Dominique33   ..2 NARS Audacious lippies for you!


  Lol I love it :eyelove:


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 6, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> @CarmenK  and @Dominique33  ..2 NARS Audacious lippies for you!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 6, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Verdict is in on the KVD foundation. It's lovely! I didn't have any problems with it, but I did buff it out fast as one review suggested. It's definitely full coverage, and you don't need to use much at all. I love that it comes with a pump. I managed to order the exact right shade for my face, so I'm happy about that. And I LOVE LOVE LOVE her brush set. It was totally worth the $55 (more than I've ever spent on brushes). I did an amazing smokey eye with the eyeshadow brushes, and the foundation brush got everything on just right. I'm really pleased.
> 
> I'll post a pic of my bite lip crayon tomorrow Misty, I promise! I'm not wearing it today.


  I've been debating if I should buy her foundation for the longest


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 6, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> @CarmenK  and @Dominique33  ..2 NARS Audacious lippies for you!


 
  Are these supposed to be sheer? If not... Liv and Ingrid look right up my alley!!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 6, 2014)

I've been bad. I ended up getting 3 lip tars and two Velvetines. No more shopping til A Novel Romance.


----------



## Melrose (Aug 6, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I've been debating if I should buy her foundation for the longest


 I  LOVE her foundation! I swore by it for the longest time, still do. Definetely the best full coverage foundation out there with a matte finish if you're into that look, which I am. The SA's at sephora will even tell you it's the only one they carry with the most coverage. The only downside is that because it is such full coverage it doesn't really allow your skin to breathe, so if you even have slightly sensitive skin like I do, I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 6, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I've been bad. I ended up getting 3 lip tars and two Velvetines. No more shopping til A Novel Romance.


  Naughty naughty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We can have a time-out together while we wait for ANR.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 6, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Naughty naughty! :busted:  We can have a time-out together while we wait for ANR. :frenz:


  Woo! :frenz: Thankfully my haul for ANR will be small, two lipsticks.


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 6, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Woo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice!! I haven't decided what I even want anymore.. I keep changing my mind. I'm down to just Myself lipstick now. But all this talk about vampy lipsticks in the VG thread is making me want some of those instead! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There's always something isn't there..


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 6, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Nice!! I haven't decided what I even want anymore.. I keep changing my mind. I'm down to just Myself lipstick now. But all this talk about vampy lipsticks in the VG thread is making me want some of those instead! :sigh:  There's always something isn't there..


 oh I do too. Animal Instincts keeps jumping on and off my list. I don't have any plum blushes so at least if I do end up with it it will be different from anything I have.   It would be very easy for me to encourage you to get those vampy lipsticks but I wear them all the time. It just comes down to how much you would wear it. But we are in enable ville... oke:


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 6, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> It would be very easy for me to encourage you to get those vampy lipsticks but I wear them all the time. It just comes down to how much you would wear it. But we are in enable ville...


  It is very pretty.. Fortunately I'm not tempted because I'm not into the frosty cheeks look right now. The swatches look gorgeous though!

  Well, I don't have any really dark colors right now.. there's just always something else I want so I've never picked anything up. I've got the Fall color palette bug though. Maybe if it's not too busy during the ANR launch I'll trade in some B2M for something. I've been looking at Media or Diva.. maybe Sin. I'm just going to have to try them all on I think.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 6, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> It is very pretty.. Fortunately I'm not tempted because I'm not into the frosty cheeks look right now. The swatches look gorgeous though!  Well, I don't have any really dark colors right now.. there's just always something else I want so I've never picked anything up. I've got the Fall color palette bug though. Maybe if it's not too busy during the ANR launch I'll trade in some B2M for something. I've been looking at Media or Diva.. maybe Sin. I'm just going to have to try them all on I think.


  I have to recommend VGIII for a nice fall lip. It is my HG absolute favorite, would never be without ut lipstick. It's dark but it's also neutral enough that I've worn it to church.


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 6, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I have to recommend VGIII for a nice fall lip. It is my HG absolute favorite, would never be without ut lipstick. It's dark but it's also neutral enough that I've worn it to church.


  Oh wow.. that one looks awesome too! Adding it to the Try On list, thanks!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## Vineetha (Aug 6, 2014)

So, I played around with the MUFE palette, a bit. If you have any reservations, DONT! The color payoff is excellent and I cant get over the amazing texture. I barely touched the shadows for the swatches(novelty of the new palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and still they swatched SO WELL. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. As a standalone palette it misses a transition shade. But there isnt a single shade that I dont love from the palette, so I am alright with that part too. 
  The palette is kinda small than i expected but the shadows are 0.03 oz which more than makes up for it. It just makes it a compact palette is all. The shades included are really pretty but there is just a single matte shade.As for the brushes they are kinda teeny meeny for my taste.
  I really hope they put out some for palettes for the holidays from the artist shadow range. Seriously these have amazing texture (i know i said that already, but still) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









  Size comparision with MAC 217


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 6, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I've been debating if I should buy her foundation for the longest


  DO EEEEET!!!!

  It has a lighter texture than Studio Fix but just as much, if not more, coverage. It also doesn't rub off at all, and MAC does. I'd say MAC has a more matte finish, but even so, the finish of the KVD foundation is very pretty. I didn't have any problems buffing it out like some people mentioned, and the color stayed correct once on my face. Light 44 was the PERFECT color for my fair skin (NW13 in MAC).


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 6, 2014)

And can I just say I LOOOOOVE the Kat Von D brush set. I achieved flawless skin and a perfect smokey eye with it. It helps when you have the right tools. Here's a pic, sorry it's a bit washed out, the lighting isn't perfect in my house so my smokey eye always looks super dark unless I'm facing a window.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :haha:


 :wink: :haha:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 6, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Lol I love it :eyelove:


 It is indeed really pretty!! :eyelove: Love that shade .ugh most shades are really pretty in these promo pics! :sigh:


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 6, 2014)

I can't decide if motorhead is for me with this light haircolor. If I had black hair, it would totally give me that gothic chic vibe, but I dunno if it goes when I'm a super blonde. Huh. I'm so used to choosing my makeup based on dark hair, sometimes I'm a bit lost when it comes to picking out colors.


----------



## jenise (Aug 7, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I can't decide if motorhead is for me with this light haircolor. If I had black hair, it would totally give me that gothic chic vibe, but I dunno if it goes when I'm a super blonde. Huh. I'm so used to choosing my makeup based on dark hair, sometimes I'm a bit lost when it comes to picking out colors.


 I think it'll look great with your hair! It's all about how you rock it. If you feel confident in it, go for it


----------



## mel33t (Aug 7, 2014)

I saw that Anastasia is releasing another "blogger inspired" palette on Instagram this morning. I'm kind of in love.  http://instagram.com/p/rYVt_fDxCW/ Credit to the IG user.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 7, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> And can I just say I LOOOOOVE the Kat Von D brush set. I achieved flawless skin and a perfect smokey eye with it. It helps when you have the right tools. Here's a pic, sorry it's a bit washed out, the lighting isn't perfect in my house so my smokey eye always looks super dark unless I'm facing a window.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you for posting, for me it's meh........not doing it for me.


----------



## jenise (Aug 7, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I saw that Anastasia is releasing another "blogger inspired" palette on Instagram this morning. I'm kind of in love.  http://instagram.com/p/rYVt_fDxCW/ Credit to the IG user.


 According to this Instagram user's comments, she's coming out with more! I cannot wait since I love her palettes and they usually have a good price point. I actually don't mind the packaging. I just hope all the shades are new and not repromotes.


----------



## mel33t (Aug 7, 2014)

If she has more palettes coming out then I'll skip this one for one that I really really love.   I think it'd be awesome if she made a blush palette, similar to the contour idea with refills. I'm sure she has something in the works.


----------



## jenise (Aug 7, 2014)

mel33t said:


> If she has more palettes coming out then I'll skip this one for one that I really really love.   I think it'd be awesome if she made a blush palette, similar to the contour idea with refills. I'm sure she has something in the works.


 Love the aqua and peach in that one! If all the shades were new, I'd be all over it.  And that would be lovely! I've been using a few her peachy highlight shades as blushes and have been loving it :eyelove:


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 7, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I can't decide if motorhead is for me with this light haircolor. If I had black hair, it would totally give me that gothic chic vibe, but I dunno if it goes when I'm a super blonde. Huh. I'm so used to choosing my makeup based on dark hair, sometimes I'm a bit lost when it comes to picking out colors.


  I love dark lips with blonde hair.  When I wear them in a casual setting I keep my eye make-up in neutral colors or light. If I were going out, though, I'd totally wear smokey e/s with dark lips.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> So, I played around with the MUFE palette, a bit. If you have any reservations, DONT! The color payoff is excellent and I cant get over the amazing texture. I barely touched the shadows for the swatches(novelty of the new palette :haha: ) and still they swatched SO WELL. :eyelove: . As a standalone palette it misses a transition shade. But there isnt a single shade that I dont love from the palette, so I am alright with that part too.  The palette is kinda small than i expected but the shadows are 0.03 oz which more than makes up for it. It just makes it a compact palette is all. The shades included are really pretty but there is just a single matte shade.As for the brushes they are kinda teeny meeny for my taste. I really hope they put out some for palettes for the holidays from the artist shadow range. Seriously these have amazing texture (i know i said that already, but still)
> 
> 
> 
> Size comparision with MAC 217 :haha:


  Those are some gorgeous colors!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 7, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Credit to the IG user.


  Anastasia has posted the spoiler on her Ig yesttt! I had come across the swatches of tis one rew days back when I was looking for Amrezy ones!!! 
  http://www.thestyleandbeautydoctor.com/2014/07/anastasia-maya-mia-palette-review-swatches-on-dark-skin/


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 7, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> *Thank you soooo much Vineetha. that palette is mine for sure..*.....and yeah I see what you mean about the brushes being teeny meeny.
> 
> I love your smokey eye, and whatever you used for the inner color around your water duct is beautiful, pops nicely.
> 
> ...


  Yay Mel!!!! The texture of those shadows are Amazing!!! I barely touched the shades when i swatches and thats the color payoff i got! I looove it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am sure you are gonna too!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 7, 2014)

jenise said:


> And *that would be lovely*! I've been using a few her peachy highlight shades as blushes and have been loving it


  And some eyeshadow refills too!


----------



## mel33t (Aug 7, 2014)

^^yes!!!   I have been loving the Amrezy palette, really good quality eyeshadows.


----------



## Melrose (Aug 7, 2014)

Good morning ladies! My sephor order gets here Monday! Can't wait to try out the KVD blush. I'll post swatches for those of you interested. I'm debating whether I should get dressed and go check out the Mac Pro lipsticks releasing at the counters today. I'm only wanting smoked purple and I think they are gonna be permanent so idk.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 7, 2014)

Good morning ladies!


----------



## jenise (Aug 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning ladies!


 Morning, Naomi!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 7, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I saw that Anastasia is releasing another "blogger inspired" palette on Instagram this morning. I'm kind of in love.  http://instagram.com/p/rYVt_fDxCW/ Credit to the IG user.


  Pretty! I'd never use the random aqua shade though. Rather get z LORAC Unzipped.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 7, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Good morning ladies! My sephor order gets here Monday! Can't wait to try out the KVD blush. I'll post swatches for those of you interested. I'm debating whether I should get dressed and go check out the Mac Pro lipsticks releasing at the counters today. I'm only wanting smoked purple and I think they are gonna be permanent so idk.





NaomiH said:


> Good morning ladies!


  Good morning!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 7, 2014)

Would a dark red lippy be funeral appropriate? I don't go to funerals often (thank heavens) and don't know proper attire or makeup etiquette! I was thinking of just doing a small winged liner, mascara and a neutral blush and highlight, but am stuck on what to do for lips.


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Would a dark red lippy be funeral appropriate? I don't go to funerals often (thank heavens) and don't know proper attire or makeup etiquette! I was thinking of just doing a small winged liner, mascara and a neutral blush and highlight, but am stuck on what to do for lips.


 Good morning, Naomi!  Last time I went to a funeral I put on Mystical with half red lipliner. This combo was dark but not too dark on me...  Which lippy would you use?


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 7, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Which lippy would you use?


  Good afternoon! 
  Well, I was contemplating wearing Heaux possibly, but wasn't sure if it'd be too much or not. I figured Glam or RiRi Woo would be too bright and cheery and I don't want to go too vampy or use one of the more unnatural colours like purple. lol


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good afternoon!  Well, I was contemplating wearing Heaux possibly, but wasn't sure if it'd be too much or not. I figured Glam or RiRi Woo would be too bright and cheery and I don't want to go too vampy or use one of the more unnatural colours like purple. lol


 Heaux coul be fine IMO, not too dark and not too bright.  OMG, I wish I had that lipstick :haha:


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Would a dark red lippy be funeral appropriate? I don't go to funerals often (thank heavens) and don't know proper attire or makeup etiquette! I was thinking of just doing a small winged liner, mascara and a neutral blush and highlight, but am stuck on what to do for lips.


Oh last time I went to a funeral I wore twig. I also wanted to play it safe. It was just right not to bright or vampy.


----------



## Melrose (Aug 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Would a dark red lippy be funeral appropriate? I don't go to funerals often (thank heavens) and don't know proper attire or makeup etiquette! I was thinking of just doing a small winged liner, mascara and a neutral blush and highlight, but am stuck on what to do for lips.


 At my moms funeral I did a small winged liner because I always wing out my liner and figured I would go with a more toned down version of what I normally do. I wore a neutral blush, can't remember which one exactly. And I wore creme d'nude on my lips. But really I think it's all about what you feel comfortable wearing. At her one year memorial service I wore private party lipstick so if you want to wear a dark red, I think it's fine. HTH


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good afternoon!  Well, I was contemplating wearing Heaux possibly, but wasn't sure if it'd be too much or not. I figured Glam or RiRi Woo would be too bright and cheery and I don't want to go too vampy or use one of the more unnatural colours like purple. lol


  I think Heaux would be okay. For events like that I go as neutral as possible.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 7, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Oh last time I went to a funeral I wore twig. I also wanted to play it safe. It was just right not to bright or vampy.


  I don't own Twig.


----------



## jenise (Aug 7, 2014)

http://www.temptalia.com/occ-manhunter-lip-tar-metallic-review-photos-swatches I want this one too


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks a ton for the input ladies.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 7, 2014)

jenise said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/occ-manhunter-lip-tar-metallic-review-photos-swatches I want this one too


  Oh I love that!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Thanks a ton for the input ladies. :bouquet:


 Np love. That's why we are here. To help each other out. :wink:


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 7, 2014)

jenise said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/occ-manhunter-lip-tar-metallic-review-photos-swatches I want this one too


 That Color is stunning! I actually don't own any occ products :sigh:


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 7, 2014)

Hmmm.....maybe I should make a trip to the counter later and just buy something new to make myself feel better for about 2 minutes. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 7, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> That Color is stunning! I actually don't own any occ products


  I like the lip tars, they're just not very slap on and go since you have to actually take your time with them so I almost never use the ones I have.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 7, 2014)

jenise said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/occ-manhunter-lip-tar-metallic-review-photos-swatches I want this one too


  Oh wowww!!!! That is pretty! need that!


----------



## Melrose (Aug 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Hmmm.....maybe I should make a trip to the counter later and just buy something new to make myself feel better for about 2 minutes. lol


 So sorry Naomi, I know what you're going through. Take some time for yourself and try and do whatever you can to help lift your spirits, even if it is just for a little while


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Hmmm.....maybe I should make a trip to the counter later and just buy something new to make myself feel better for about 2 minutes. lol





NaomiH said:


> I like the lip tars, they're just not very slap on and go since you have to actually take your time with them so I almost never use the ones I have.


 I think that's why I haven't invested in any lip tar. However I like that they provide you with a lip brush. Maybe I'll try one for the holidays.  I know they usually have a small gift set.


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 7, 2014)

Hellooo ladies!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm not sure if it's a good idea for me to enter Enablerville since I'm still on a Low-Buy, but I'm lemming a few things here and there and will probably haul a bit more in fall than I did in spring/summer, so I might as well join.

  Has anyone tried the Bare Minerals BB e/s? I'm thinking about ordering Soft Shell in hopes it will be a good base since Painterly is too dark and warm on me.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 7, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Hellooo ladies!  I'm not sure if it's a good idea for me to enter Enablerville since I'm still on a Low-Buy, but I'm lemming a few things here and there and will probably haul a bit more in fall than I did in spring/summer, so I might as well join.  Has anyone tried the Bare Minerals BB e/s? I'm thinking about ordering Soft Shell in hopes it will be a good base since Painterly is too dark and warm on me.


 Welcome!  Welcome!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 7, 2014)

Melrose said:


> So sorry Naomi, I know what you're going through. Take some time for yourself and try and do whatever you can to help lift your spirits, even if it is just for a little while


  Thanks girl.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh wowww!!!! That is pretty! need that!


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Hmmm.....maybe I should make a trip to the counter later and just buy something new to make myself feel better for about 2 minutes. lol


 Poor Naomi  Do you own Velvet Teddy?


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 7, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I can't decide if motorhead is for me with this light haircolor. If I had black hair, it would totally give me that gothic chic vibe, but I dunno if it goes when I'm a super blonde. Huh. I'm so used to choosing my makeup based on dark hair, sometimes I'm a bit lost when it comes to picking out colors.
> I'm sure you will have no problems pulling it off !! I've seen girls with light haircolor wear it and it actually looks quite stunning.
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *jenise*
> 
> ...


  I totally agree!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 7, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> DO EEEEET!!!!
> 
> It has a lighter texture than Studio Fix but just as much, if not more, coverage. It also doesn't rub off at all, and MAC does. I'd say MAC has a more matte finish, but even so, the finish of the KVD foundation is very pretty. I didn't have any problems buffing it out like some people mentioned, and the color stayed correct once on my face. Light 44 was the PERFECT color for my fair skin (NW13 in MAC).


  Thanks Ladies!! Yea I think I'm going to have to just cave in and get one hopefully my skin won't have any issues with it. I love that it gives you a matte finish and a very flawless skin look like porcelain doll


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 7, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Hellooo ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Welcome to the thread!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Hmmm.....maybe I should make a trip to the counter later and just buy something new to make myself feel better for about 2 minutes. lol


----------



## Melrose (Aug 7, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> I think that's why I haven't invested in any lip tar. However I like that they provide you with a lip brush. Maybe I'll try one for the holidays.  I know they usually have a small gift set.


 That's exactly why I never use mine. I always do my lips in the car on the way to work and it's just easier to use a lipstick. The mini's are nice though, my hubby got me a set this past Christmas. There's just no way I'll ever use up a full size one.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 7, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Do you own Velvet Teddy?


  Nope, but it's on my list! I'm making a lippy list! I haven't bought anything since I little splurge on Full Fuchsia about a month ago and my Glam backups but I'm not counting those.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 7, 2014)

Melrose said:


> That's exactly why I never use mine. I always do my lips in the car on the way to work and it's just easier to use a lipstick. The mini's are nice though, my hubby got me a set this past Christmas. There's just no way I'll ever use up a full size one.


  Yeah, they take ages to use and they get all weird when they start to separate.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Nope, but it's on my list! I'm making a lippy list! I haven't bought anything since I little splurge on Full Fuchsia about a month ago and my Glam backups* but I'm not counting those*.








 The reason MAC closed the shop on Glam


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> The reason MAC closed the shop on Glam


  That and all my selfless enabling. lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That and all my selfless enabling. lol


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That and all my selfless enabling. lol


 :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah, they take ages to use and they get all weird when they start to separate.


  Yup! I got 2 mini sets from last yer. The only time I wore those was for a while soon after i received them. It is always easier to reach for lipsticks over LT's.


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Nope, but it's on my list! I'm making a lippy list! I haven't bought anything since I little splurge on Full Fuchsia about a month ago and my Glam backups but I'm not counting those.


 Yeah, these were necessities :haha: I think VT would be a nice one to wear at a funeral...


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That and all my selfless enabling. lol


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 7, 2014)

So I'll buy the mini set for the holidays, and see how I like it. Thank you ladies for your help.


----------



## Melrose (Aug 7, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Thanks Ladies!! Yea I think I'm going to have to just cave in and get one hopefully my skin won't have any issues with it. I love that it gives you a matte finish and a very flawless skin look like porcelain doll


 If you're skin is good, no sensitivity or allergies you should be fine. Maybe ask for a sample first and see how you like it. I loved it but some people hate it. The MUA at sephora who helped me out this last weekend was awesome. She had major skin issues and knew which foundations I should avoid at all cost. She was the one that told me KVD was the worst, which is the same thing my dermatologist said, so I knew she knew what she was talking about. She spent a lot of time showing me how to apply mufe mat velvet to achieve the same look as the KVD and I was so happy with the result I seriously got choked up. I couldn't thank her enough.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 7, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I think VT would be a nice one to wear at a funeral...


  I'm definitely going to check it out if I end up going after work today. I suck at buying anything that isn't red or vampy. lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 7, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I think VT would be a nice one to wear at a funeral...


   I always though VT would be a "wash me out" shade on me! Now I have to go check that one at the counter along with Kinda Sexy! Both these shades are really pretty but can be a wash out against my skin tone !!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I always though VT would be a "wash me out" shade on me! Now I have to go check that one at the counter along with Kinda Sexy! Both these shades are really pretty but can be a wash out against my skin tone !!


  Same here.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Same here.


  Taupe is the shade I reach for most when I wanna go for a toned down neutral look. It feels just right without giving the "washed out" look!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Taupe is the shade I reach for most when I wanna go for a toned down neutral look. It feels just right without giving the "washed out" look!


 I agree, Taupe is a very nice color


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I always though VT would be a "wash me out" shade on me! Now I have to go check that one at the counter along with Kinda Sexy! Both these shades are really pretty but can be a wash out against my skin tone !! :sigh:


 I have both of them and love them but I am a NW15-20 so that won't help you.  Has anyone tried Verve before? I own it and really like it but I don't hear a lot about it.  I think this one would be a great color for darker skintones.


----------



## Melrose (Aug 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm definitely going to check it out if I end up going after work today. I suck at buying anything that isn't red or vampy. lol


 Check out brave while you're at it. It's a MLBB color. You might like it. It's not too light that it will wash you out. Just enough color IMO.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 7, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I think this one would be a great color for darker skintones.


  Verve was my first ever MAC lippie. The nly one I have ever repurchased. I LOVE IT!


----------



## CarmenK (Aug 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I always though VT would be a "wash me out" shade on me! Now I have to go check that one at the counter along with Kinda Sexy! Both these shades are really pretty but can be a wash out against my skin tone !!


  Yes try Velvet Teddy again its one of my favorite Mac lipsticks! I also love Jubilee and Half n Half, there a little bit darker if you feel those shades wash you out


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 7, 2014)

Melrose said:


> If you're skin is good, no sensitivity or allergies you should be fine. Maybe ask for a sample first and see how you like it. I loved it but some people hate it. The MUA at sephora who helped me out this last weekend was awesome. She had major skin issues and knew which foundations I should avoid at all cost. She was the one that told me KVD was the worst, which is the same thing my dermatologist said, so I knew she knew what she was talking about. She spent a lot of time showing me how to apply mufe mat velvet to achieve the same look as the KVD and I was so happy with the result I seriously got choked up. I couldn't thank her enough.


 mufe mat velvet is another foundation I've been wanting to try. Man my wish list is huge.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 7, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Yes try Velvet Teddy again its one of my favorite Mac lipsticks! I also love Jubilee and Half n Half, there a little bit darker if you feel those shades wash you out


  Thanks Carmen! Will def check these out! Time to haul some pretty nudes.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Thanks Carmen! Will def check these out! Time to haul some pretty nudes. :nods:


 :yahoo:


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 7, 2014)

Verve,  velvet teddy, kinda sexy, brave are colors I don't have. Looks like I'll have extra things to buy when shopping from ANR.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 7, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> mufe mat velvet is another foundation I've been wanting to try. Man my wish list is huge.


  Me too I hear good thing about that one as well


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 7, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Check out brave while you're at it. It's a MLBB color. You might like it. It's not too light that it will wash you out. Just enough color IMO.


 Same here  I always wear Brave when I want to put on a lipstick just to add a little amount of color to my lips. Such a great lipstick!


----------



## Melrose (Aug 7, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> mufe mat velvet is another foundation I've been wanting to try. Man my wish list is huge.


 Oh Mel, you must try it! But let's be honest girl, you're skin is flawless and any foundation looks good on good skin. It's a full coverage foundation but it feels SO lightweight. Your skin can breathe. And it is one of the few truly non comedogenic high end foundations. Their full cover concealer also works great with it.


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 7, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Verve,  velvet teddy, kinda sexy, brave are colors I don't have. Looks like I'll have extra things to buy when shopping from ANR.


 I think especially Verve would look stunning on you


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 7, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I think especially Verve would look stunning on you


  I agree! Verve is a gorgeous shade!!!


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Welcome to the thread!


  Thanks, girls


----------



## jenise (Aug 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh I love that!


  Me too! 





MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> That Color is stunning! I actually don't own any occ products :sigh:


  I have a few of the mini packs but don't reach for them that often! But these new colors are so gorgeous :eyelove: 





Vineetha said:


> Oh wowww!!!! That is pretty! need that!


 So pretty, me too!


----------



## jenise (Aug 7, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Hellooo ladies!  I'm not sure if it's a good idea for me to enter Enablerville since I'm still on a Low-Buy, but I'm lemming a few things here and there and will probably haul a bit more in fall than I did in spring/summer, so I might as well join.  Has anyone tried the Bare Minerals BB e/s? I'm thinking about ordering Soft Shell in hopes it will be a good base since Painterly is too dark and warm on me.


 They're amazing, go for it!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 7, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Oh Mel, you must try it! But let's be honest girl, you're skin is flawless and any foundation looks good on good skin. It's a full coverage foundation but it feels SO lightweight. Your skin can breathe. And it is one of the few truly non comedogenic high end foundations. Their full cover concealer also works great with it.


 Awww  Thank you hon, I try to tell you guys my skin is really not all that. MUFE has a way of making you look flawless. 





Periodinan said:


> I think especially Verve would look stunning on you





Vineetha said:


> I agree! Verve is a gorgeous shade!!!


 Thank you ladies :kissy:


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 7, 2014)

I've been wanting to try the Mat Velvet foundation! How does it hold up against oils? I'm thinking of getting it after I finish my Studio Fix.


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 7, 2014)

First picture without,second with flash. Top to bottom: Verve, Brave, Velvet Teddy, Kinda Sexy oke: :haha:


----------



## Melrose (Aug 7, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Me too I hear good thing about that one as well


 Since Dolly Snow isn't here, I will act as her enabling disciple and spread the love: Try it! If you want full, lightweight coverage get a sample. Ask for a sample of the full cover concealer as well and you can mix them together for areas where you feel you need extra coverage. I set it all with the hd powder, which I already owned and never liked but it works beautifully with this foundation.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 7, 2014)

Periodinan said:


>


  Oh I think I need all the remaining 3


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 7, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> First picture without,second with flash. Top to bottom: Verve, Brave, Velvet Teddy, Kinda Sexy oke: :haha:


 Thank you for the swatches. I like all four!


----------



## Melrose (Aug 7, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Hellooo ladies!  I'm not sure if it's a good idea for me to enter Enablerville since I'm still on a Low-Buy, but I'm lemming a few things here and there and will probably haul a bit more in fall than I did in spring/summer, so I might as well join.  Has anyone tried the Bare Minerals BB e/s? I'm thinking about ordering Soft Shell in hopes it will be a good base since Painterly is too dark and warm on me.


 Yes, I have candlelit peach and I really like it. It makes a good base for eyeshadows.


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh I think I need all the remaining 3 :thud:


 They're great shades to have in your collection


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 7, 2014)

Periodinan said:


>


  I really like all of those, especially the bottom 3!


----------



## Melrose (Aug 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've been wanting to try the Mat Velvet foundation! How does it hold up against oils? I'm thinking of getting it after I finish my Studio Fix.


 Well, I have combination skin but now that I'm using epiduo gel to get rid of my tiny, bumpy texture on my cheeks, my skin is on the drier side. The only place where I am still oily is my nose, no more T- zone. Yesterday I wore the mat velvet all day from 9am -9pm. I never touch up my makeup during the day ( aside from lipstick) just don't have the time at work. I do set my foundation with the hd powder though. I have always set my foundation, regardless of which foundation I use. Anyway, I was not oily at all and I was in and out all day running errands in 106 degree heat! My foundation held up all day until I washed it off at night.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 7, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Well, I have combination skin but now that I'm using epiduo gel to get rid of my tiny, bumpy texture on my cheeks, my skin is on the drier side. The only place where I am still oily is my nose, no more T- zone. Yesterday I wore the mat velvet all day from 9am -9pm. I never touch up my makeup during the day ( aside from lipstick) just don't have the time at work. I do set my foundation with the hd powder though. I have always set my foundation, regardless of which foundation I use. Anyway, I was not oily at all and I was in and out all day running errands in 106 degree heat! My foundation held up all day until I washed it off at night.


----------



## Melrose (Aug 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


 Oh, and I apply it with a beauty blender.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 7, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Well, I have combination skin but now that I'm using epiduo gel to get rid of my tiny, bumpy texture on my cheeks, my skin is on the drier side. The only place where I am still oily is my nose, no more T- zone. Yesterday I wore the mat velvet all day from 9am -9pm. I never touch up my makeup during the day ( aside from lipstick) just don't have the time at work. I do set my foundation with the hd powder though. I have always set my foundation, regardless of which foundation I use. Anyway, I was not oily at all and I was in and out all day running errands in 106 degree heat! My foundation held up all day until I washed it off at night.


 106 degree heat you say :shock: Then I need this in my life. Miami is super hot,  but it's that humidity that gets me.  During these times I wear very little makeup because I start melting by the time I hit the door.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 7, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Oh, and I apply it with a beauty blender.


  I don't have a beauty blender (yet)


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't have a beauty blender (yet)


 I use the real technique one, some ppl say it's the same some don't.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 7, 2014)

Have you seen? sephora has the minis now for under the eye, and around the nose I guess.


----------



## Melrose (Aug 7, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Have you seen? sephora has the minis now for under the eye, and around the nose I guess.


 I've been wanting to get those! Darn, I totally forgot about them when I placed my order Tuesday night.


----------



## CarmenK (Aug 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't have a beauty blender (yet)
> 
> WHAT?! you need this
> 
> ...


  Yes! I just ordered some, I hope I like them! I think they will be great for under the eye


----------



## Melrose (Aug 7, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> I remember I used to use Mat Velvet and loved it! It did hold up very well in the summer time, I think I need to give this foundation another go    WHAT?! you need thisoke:  You wear Mac Studio fix right? The BB works great with that foundation   Yes! I just ordered some, I hope I like them! I think they will be great for under the eye


 Yes, I think I finally found the foundation for me after trying out sooooooo many. I've tried every mac foundation, nars, chanel, EL double wear, KVD, bare minerals bareskin, mufe hd, you name it, I've tried it and so far I think this one is the best!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 7, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I've been wanting to get those! Darn, I totally forgot about them when I placed my order Tuesday night.


 Welp, sounds like you have another reason to make a purchase soon oke:


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 7, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Yes, I think I finally found the foundation for me after trying out sooooooo many. I've tried every mac foundation, nars, chanel, EL double wear, KVD, bare minerals bareskin, mufe hd, you name it, I've tried it and so far I think this one is the best!


 I'm happy you finally found the foundation for you. It can be a pain. I can have a million and one lipstick and blushes,  but foundation I only need one or two that works for me.


----------



## Melrose (Aug 7, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> I'm happy you finally found the foundation for you. It can be a pain. I can have a million and one lipstick and blushes,  but foundation I only need one or two that works for me.


 Yes, it is a pain and so disappointing too. It's taken me years to figure out I have sensitive skin and allergies and needed a foundation that not only looks good but is also good for your skin. The good thing is that every time I bought a foundation I always used it up before moving on to the next one. Otherwise that would have been a lot of wasted $!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 7, 2014)

What is up with MAC chat forum? it says no access?


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> What is up with MAC chat forum? it says no access?


  oh thank god, I thought I did something wrong.


----------



## Melrose (Aug 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> What is up with MAC chat forum? it says no access?


 Idk, I noticed that too.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 7, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> oh thank god, I thought I did something wrong.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Melrose*
> 
> ...


  Lol ! They are modifying the forums I guess, changed few threads under scoop etc etc, maybe thats why!


----------



## Melrose (Aug 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Lol ! They are modifying the forums I guess, changed few threads under scoop etc etc, maybe thats why! :sigh:


 It seems to be back now


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 7, 2014)

Melrose said:


> It seems to be back now


  Yes it is!


----------



## Melrose (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm trying to get off my butt and get in the mood to go buy smoked purple and B2M for a new lippie. I know they won't let me B2M for smoked purple  so I'm trying to figure out which one I should get. I've been wearing a lot of nude, pinkish colors lately like velvet teddy, honeylove, fleshpot, any suggestions to keep the trend going?


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 7, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I'm trying to get off my butt and get in the mood to go buy smoked purple and B2M for a new lippie. I know they won't let me B2M for smoked purple
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I don't think I can help you. I need to start working on nudey, pinkish colors. Have you tried ravishing? All though ravishing is more coral to me, looks pretty!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 7, 2014)

How about faux, cherish, hue, please me.......


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 7, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I'm trying to get off my butt and get in the mood to go buy smoked purple and B2M for a new lippie. I know they won't let me B2M for smoked purple
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  If you already dont have it Mehr!


----------



## Melrose (Aug 7, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> How about faux, cherish, hue, please me.......





Vineetha said:


> If you already dont have it Mehr!


 Thanks ladies, I think I'm gonna check out faux and mehr.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 7, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I'm trying to get off my butt and get in the mood to go buy smoked purple and B2M for a new lippie. I know they won't let me B2M for smoked purple
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Why can't you B2M for SP?


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 7, 2014)

Ran into Ulta while out getting lunch and finally snagged Mrs.Mia Wallace lippy!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Ran into Ulta while out getting lunch and finally snagged Mrs.Mia Wallace lippy!


  Yay!!!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 7, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> First picture without,second with flash. Top to bottom: Verve, Brave, Velvet Teddy, Kinda Sexy oke: :haha:


   Hello Verve and Kinda Sexy!   





Vineetha said:


> If you already dont have it Mehr!


  Seconded! It's gorgeous!


----------



## Sandy072 (Aug 7, 2014)

If anyone is on Instagram, beautyzine just posted sneak peeks of a bunch of holiday gift sets coming to sephora! Here is the KVD studded kiss mini set:


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 7, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


>


  OMG they're adorable! Thanks for posting!


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 7, 2014)

jenise said:


> I think it'll look great with your hair! It's all about how you rock it. If you feel confident in it, go for it


  I think with my all black dress code at school it could be very gothic chic.


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 7, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


>


  Yeah, I'm going to be buying that.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 7, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


>


  Wow! This mini set could be the way to try the new KVD lippies!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Melrose (Aug 7, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


> If anyone is on Instagram, beautyzine just posted sneak peeks of a bunch of holiday gift sets coming to sephora! Here is the KVD studded kiss mini set:


 I wonder if that dark one is Poe? If so, it's coming home with me. If not, it's still coming home with me.


----------



## Melrose (Aug 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Why can't you B2M for SP?


 Because my counters never let me B2M for new collections. They always give me that "wait 30 days" BS.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 7, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I wonder if that dark one is Poe? If so, it's coming home with me. If not, it's still coming home with me.


  Credit to @dollyritz

Countess
Agatha
Adora
Sexer
Wonderchilde
Bachelorette
Motorhead
Lovecraft
Hexagram


----------



## Melrose (Aug 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Ran into Ulta while out getting lunch and finally snagged Mrs.Mia Wallace lippy!


 Good for you!


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 7, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Yes, I have candlelit peach and I really like it. It makes a good base for eyeshadows.


  Thanks! I will get it with my next order then. I'm waiting for them to also have the new Clarins Ombre Matte e/s or at least have some codes for some nice goodies. Or maybe I'll finally order Groundwork Paint Pot with it, not sure yet.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 7, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


> If anyone is on Instagram, beautyzine just posted sneak peeks of a bunch of holiday gift sets coming to sephora! Here is the KVD studded kiss mini set:


 This will be mine :nods:





NaomiH said:


> Ran into Ulta while out getting lunch and finally snagged Mrs.Mia Wallace lippy!


 That's great!





Vineetha said:


> Credit to @dollyritz  [COLOR=181818]Countess[/COLOR][COLOR=181818] [/COLOR][COLOR=181818]Agatha[/COLOR][COLOR=181818] [/COLOR][COLOR=181818]Adora[/COLOR][COLOR=181818] [/COLOR][COLOR=181818]Sexer[/COLOR][COLOR=181818] [/COLOR][COLOR=181818]Wonderchilde[/COLOR][COLOR=181818] [/COLOR][COLOR=181818]Bachelorette[/COLOR][COLOR=181818] [/COLOR][COLOR=181818]Motorhead[/COLOR][COLOR=181818] [/COLOR][COLOR=181818]Lovecraft[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Hexagram[/COLOR]


 Thanks for posting. Now I can snag the colors that's not in this set.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 7, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


>


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Wow! This mini set could be the way to try the new KVD lippies!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I was thinking the darker one might be slayer


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Credit to @dollyritz
> 
> Countess
> Agatha
> ...


  oh yea!! she got it right


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 7, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> oh yea!! she got it right


 :nods: yes she did :frenz:


----------



## Jennifae (Aug 7, 2014)

What happened to this thread?  LOL!  My "no buy" was successful for both June and July, but I think I might splurge this fall though.

  P.S.  I moved this thread to Cosmetic Discussion since it wasn't specifically related to MAC Chat.


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 7, 2014)

jennifae said:


> What happened to this thread?  LOL!  My "no buy" was successful for both June and July, but I think I might splurge this fall though.  P.S.  I moved this thread to Cosmetic Discussion since it wasn't specifically related to MAC Chat.  eace:


  Lol it emerged from its No Buy cocoon a beautiful butterfly of Buy Everything Always. I think a few of us completed the No Buy July though!  Fall is looking crazy. I can't believe I skipped over the press release for the new MUFE shadows.. didn't see that there were over 200 of them and so many look amazing. I can't wait to go swatch them in stores! Will probably cut my MAC Fall wishlist down for some of those.


----------



## Melrose (Aug 7, 2014)

My hubby just came back from mac with a few goodies for me. He got me smoked purple, peachstock and B2M'd for for Faux. I'm gonna try and not buy another lippy until viva glam riri2. We'll see...


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 7, 2014)

Melrose said:


> My hubby just came back from mac with a few goodies for me. He got me smoked purple, peachstock and B2M'd for for Faux. I'm gonna try and not buy another lippy until viva glam riri2. We'll see...


 What a sweet husband  and you were going to have him call Macys about the mystery collection!  Let me know how you like peachstock   That's on my list to get.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 7, 2014)

Melrose said:


> My hubby just came back from mac with a few goodies for me. He got me smoked purple, peachstock and B2M'd for for Faux. I'm gonna try and not buy another lippy until viva glam riri2. We'll see...


 Your husband is a sweetheart. Let me know how you faux.


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 7, 2014)

Melrose said:


> My hubby just came back from mac with a few goodies for me. He got me smoked purple, peachstock and B2M'd for for Faux. I'm gonna try and not buy another lippy until viva glam riri2. We'll see...


  So sweet! I just got Faux too.. love it!


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 7, 2014)

Has anyone tried the KVD eye palettes? I'm considering them, and I can't decide which one to get.


----------



## Melrose (Aug 8, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> What a sweet husband  and you were going to have him call Macys about the mystery collection!  Let me know how you like peachstock   That's on my list to get.


 I always make him do the dirty work, haha!


----------



## Melrose (Aug 8, 2014)

The only one I have is the one that came out in the spring. It was limited edition, called the Esperanza palette. I liked it. The quality was good. I just didn't reach for it very often because I tend to like more neutral colors on my eyes instead of brights, but I had no problems with it. I would apply with UDPP at 5:30am and remove around 9pm. No fading or creasing.


----------



## Melrose (Aug 8, 2014)

Good morning ladies!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 8, 2014)

Yes! I have most of them the next one I want is Monarch Palette her shadows are awesome they are so pigmented


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 8, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Good morning ladies!








Good Morning!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 8, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Good morning ladies!


 Good morning Mel, and all my ladies.  I'm sorry to say you might not see me as often today  mom is sick had to take her to the hospital in the middle of the night. She was complaining of lower left abdominal pain. The doctor told us this morning that he thinks she has diverticulitis after she explained her symptoms to him. The CTscan confirmed it was indeed diverticulitis.  He said I brought her in at the perfect time and that all she needs at the moment is antibiotics, iv fluids, pain meds, and no food by mouth so that her intestines can relax; at least until the swelling goes down. I'm just happy that it is not worst, he said in cases like these, something the intestines may rupture because of swelling, infection at the site which requires emergency surgery. Sorry for the extra long post but I really do consider specktra like my family.


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 8, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Good morning Mel, and all my ladies. I'm sorry to say you might not see me as often today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh no, so sorry to hear that  I hope she gets well soon and hugs to you. Thank goodness she didn't need emergeny surgery. I went through that after my appendicitis surgery and it wasn't fun.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 8, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Good morning Mel, and all my ladies. I'm sorry to say you might not see me as often today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm sorry to hear about your Mommy!!


----------



## Melrose (Aug 8, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Good morning Mel, and all my ladies.  I'm sorry to say you might not see me as often today  mom is sick had to take her to the hospital in the middle of the night. She was complaining of lower left abdominal pain. The doctor told us this morning that he thinks she has diverticulitis after she explained her symptoms to him. The CTscan confirmed it was indeed diverticulitis.  He said I brought her in at the perfect time and that all she needs at the moment is antibiotics, iv fluids, pain meds, and no food by mouth so that her intestines can relax; at least until the swelling goes down. I'm just happy that it is not worst, he said in cases like these, something the intestines may rupture because of swelling, infection at the site which requires emergency surgery. Sorry for the extra long post but I really do consider specktra like my family.


 So sorry about your mom, Mel. Diverticulitis is extremely painful. I hope she starts feeling better soon. You take care


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 8, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Good morning Mel, and all my ladies. I'm sorry to say you might not see me as often today
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Oh Mel! So sorry to hear that! But I am glad you caught it in time and she is recovering well. Take care!


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 8, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Good morning Mel, and all my ladies.  I'm sorry to say you might not see me as often today  mom is sick had to take her to the hospital in the middle of the night. She was complaining of lower left abdominal pain. The doctor told us this morning that he thinks she has diverticulitis after she explained her symptoms to him. The CTscan confirmed it was indeed diverticulitis.  He said I brought her in at the perfect time and that all she needs at the moment is antibiotics, iv fluids, pain meds, and no food by mouth so that her intestines can relax; at least until the swelling goes down. I'm just happy that it is not worst, he said in cases like these, something the intestines may rupture because of swelling, infection at the site which requires emergency surgery. Sorry for the extra long post but I really do consider specktra like my family.


 I wish you and your mom all the best :support:


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 8, 2014)

Ok, I am definitely going to snag one of her palettes come payday. The only problem is choosing which one! I'm leaning toward the Monarch palette but the other one is so different than anything I have I'm considering it, too. Hell, I want them both! Maybe I'll just buy both. Ha!

  Here's a pic of me wearing the Bite lip crayon in Peche, I believe someone wanted a photo of it. It's a really lovely color. These lip crayons are amazing! The color lasts and lasts, and they are not drying on the lips.


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 8, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Good morning Mel, and all my ladies. I'm sorry to say you might not see me as often today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I hope your mom feels better soon.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 8, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Ok, I am definitely going to snag one of her palettes come payday. The only problem is choosing which one! I'm leaning toward the Monarch palette but the other one is so different than anything I have I'm considering it, too. Hell, I want them both! Maybe I'll just buy both. Ha!
> 
> Here's a pic of me wearing the Bite lip crayon in Peche, I believe someone wanted a photo of it. It's a really lovely color. These lip crayons are amazing! The color lasts and lasts, and they are not drying on the lips.


  Very pretty !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm going to get her Monarch palette for my Birthday next week I can't wait lmao!!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 8, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Oh no, so sorry to hear that  I hope she gets well soon and hugs to you. Thank goodness she didn't need emergeny surgery. I went through that after my appendicitis surgery and it wasn't fun.





rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your Mommy!! :support:





Melrose said:


> So sorry about your mom, Mel. Diverticulitis is extremely painful. I hope she starts feeling better soon. You take care





Vineetha said:


> Oh Mel! So sorry to hear that! But I am glad you caught it in time and she is recovering well. Take care! :hug:





Periodinan said:


> I wish you and your mom all the best :support:





pandorablack said:


> I hope your mom feels better soon.


 Thank you so much guys, your well wishes is greatly appreciated. Moms is doing a little better; still having slight pain, but way better than how she was before being admitted. Doctor is keeping her overnight. Thank you for the support!  :kissy:


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm feeling kind of down, too. My grandma died two days ago. The funeral was today. I didn't get to go because she lived far away, and I'm in the middle of school never mind that I can't afford plane fare. We weren't super close, but I'm sad anyway. Trying to just carry on.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 8, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I'm feeling kind of down, too. My grandma died two days ago. The funeral was today. I didn't get to go because she lived far away, and I'm in the middle of school never mind that I can't afford plane fare. We weren't super close, but I'm sad anyway. Trying to just carry on.


 I'm sorry to hear that, it's always hard when a love is sick or pass away.  I'll keep in my prayers :support:


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 8, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> I'm sorry to hear that, it's always hard when a love is sick or pass away. I'll keep in my prayers


  Thank you, I'll keep your mom in my prayers too.


----------



## Melrose (Aug 8, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I'm feeling kind of down, too. My grandma died two days ago. The funeral was today. I didn't get to go because she lived far away, and I'm in the middle of school never mind that I can't afford plane fare. We weren't super close, but I'm sad anyway. Trying to just carry on.


 So sorry for your loss. Hang in there. I'll be keeping you and you family in my prayers.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 8, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I'm feeling kind of down, too. My grandma died two days ago. The funeral was today. I didn't get to go because she lived far away, and I'm in the middle of school never mind that I can't afford plane fare. We weren't super close, but I'm sad anyway. Trying to just carry on.


 I'm sorry for you loss  My condolences go out to You and Family


----------



## Melrose (Aug 9, 2014)

Good morning ladies! I know some of you have been going through a bit of a hard time lately and I hope you're feeling a little better today. Hang in there. Thinking of all of you


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 9, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Good morning ladies! I know some of you have been going through a bit of a hard time lately and I hope you're feeling a little better today. Hang in there. Thinking of all of you


 Good Morning, Thank you Mel


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 9, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Good morning ladies! I know some of you have been going through a bit of a hard time lately and I hope you're feeling a little better today. Hang in there. Thinking of all of you


  I'm doing alright, thank you. 

  Yesterday we received our makeup kit for school. It came complete with a huge brush set. It's HUGE. The brand is Cao cosmetics, and it's really professional grade stuff. I should take pictures. It's a ginormous haul.


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 9, 2014)

Hope everyone is doing better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I just signed up for ipsy and Birchbox.  Super excited for this month!  Also, I'm officially on the hunt for the perfect dusty rose lipstick for Fall.  Any ideas?


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 9, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Hope everyone is doing better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I am addicted to subscription boxes. I have Glossybox, ipsy, and this new one called the lab which features products made in Europe that haven't been released yet (think is the link, it explains it better than I did https://fromthelab.com/


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 9, 2014)

I took pics of my ginormous makeup kit for school. I wish I could just go to town with it but I have to keep it sterile. It even came with an AWESOME brush set. 

  Here's a link to all the pics:

  https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

  (and you can see pics of people I gave facials to, and selfies and random stuff lol)


----------



## CarmenK (Aug 9, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Good morning ladies! I know some of you have been going through a bit of a hard time lately and I hope you're feeling a little better today. Hang in there. Thinking of all of you


  Yes absolutely stay strong ladies!


----------



## CarmenK (Aug 9, 2014)

So I finally got my Mac double shot lipstick and OMG the color is soooo beautiful! I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its a really good shade for fall I will post swatches if anyones interested. I wonder why they don't sell this shade in stores?


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 10, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> So I finally got my Mac double shot lipstick and OMG the color is soooo beautiful! I love it :eyelove:  Its a really good shade for fall I will post swatches if anyones interested. I wonder why they don't sell this shade in stores?


 Yay, swatches :train:


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 10, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I am addicted to subscription boxes. I have Glossybox, ipsy, and this new one called the lab which features products made in Europe that haven't been released yet (think is the link, it explains it better than I did https://fromthelab.com/


Have you had any problems with Glossybox? I want to try it, but there are horror stories floating around of people being charged multiple times and having issues trying to cancel when they decide to do so.


----------



## CarmenK (Aug 10, 2014)

Sorry my swatches are bad lol I will provide a lip swatch soon    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Heres Double Shot   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I thought I'd share some of my favorite wearable lipsticks, these are all Mac from Top to Bottom  Touch, Double Shot, Half n Half, Jubilee, Velvet Teddy, Cherish


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 10, 2014)

Hmmm, Velvet Teddy looks like something I might need for fall!


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 10, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Hmmm, Velvet Teddy looks like something I might need for fall!







  VT is a really great lipstick!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 10, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Touch, Double Shot, Half n Half, Jubilee, Velvet Teddy, Cherish


  Loveeee Double Shot!!! It is one of my fav MAC lippies!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I think I need Velvet Teddy and touch now!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



@CarmenK  Are you interested in anything from ANR collex?? I am might confused abt that one. I know for sure I want Good Kisser but thats it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was going to get AI blush too but the RHPS one looks similar and its a sheertone shimmer which is much more preferable than frost!!


----------



## mel33t (Aug 10, 2014)

http://www.urbandecay.com/naked-2-basics-palette-by-urban-decay/283.html

  ruh-roh Shaggy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  ... why am I so addicted to neutral eyeshadows?!?


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 10, 2014)

mel33t said:


> http://www.urbandecay.com/naked-2-basics-palette-by-urban-decay/283.html
> 
> ruh-roh Shaggy.
> 
> ...


  It looks kinda close to the first one!!! Swatches swatches!!


----------



## mel33t (Aug 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> It looks kinda close to the first one!!! Swatches swatches!!


  I saw the picture on Instagram just now, and I thought to myself "psh, this is fake Melissa" but then I did some digging and found it on the UD website. I haven't found any other information and it says it's 'out of stock' but I signed up for the email to let me know when it's in stock. 

  I love cool toned greys and taupes so I will get a lot of use out of this baby. I'm all in!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 10, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I saw the picture on Instagram just now, and I thought to myself "psh, this is fake Melissa" but then I did some digging and found it on the UD website. I haven't found any other information and it says it's 'out of stock' but I signed up for the email to let me know when it's in stock.
> 
> I love cool toned greys and taupes so I will get a lot of use out of this baby. I'm all in!


  This is the first I have seen it Mel! I signed up too for the OOS mail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would love to see some swatches though. Greys and Taupes YESH please


----------



## mel33t (Aug 10, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Touch, Double Shot, Half n Half, Jubilee, Velvet Teddy, Cherish


  Wow I've always passed up Velvet Teddy but now I might need it! And I have enough to B2M for it! Yes!


----------



## CarmenK (Aug 10, 2014)

mel33t said:


> http://www.urbandecay.com/naked-2-basics-palette-by-urban-decay/283.html
> 
> ruh-roh Shaggy.
> 
> ...


  they look sooo similar to the first one, I wish they would release more warmer shades.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 10, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> You ladies NEED Velvet Teddy its gorgeous on!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Make it a set !!!!and the offer code is WELCOME10 dunno if its still applicable !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Oh How i wish i could see a swatch of RHPS one before ANR comes out! Well..


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 10, 2014)

http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-nars-audacious-lipsticks-photos-swatches


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-nars-audacious-lipsticks-photos-swatches


Too. Many. Swatches. Lipstick overkill


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 10, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Too. Many. Swatches. Lipstick overkill








 "my look"


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> "my look"


You can't really decide which ones look good and which ones don't. So many of them. Phew...
  I wish there was one with my name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  All I know is that I like the last one - Vivien, I think.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 10, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> You can't really decide which ones look good and which ones don't. So many of them. Phew... I wish there was one with my name   All I know is that I like the last one - Vivien, I think.


 Vivien is


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Vivien is


Too bad we don't even have NARS here. I would like to see that one in person...


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 10, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Too bad we don't even have NARS here. I would like to see that one in person...








 no Nars???
   40 shades !!! I like the lighter shades better, I think like Anita, Vivien


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> no Nars???
> 40 shades !!! I like the lighter shades better, I think like Anita, Vivien


Nope, at least I could order something from the online shop... Shipping is free on orders over 50€ under 50€ the shipping costs are about 12,90€ which is nearly 17 dollars and IMO a little bit crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  She will only be showing 39 of them - so we won't get too overrun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Vivien is my fav atm 
  Anita could look like Kinda Sexy IMO


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 10, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Nope, at least I could order something from the online shop... Shipping is free on orders over 50€ under 50€ the shipping costs are about 12,90€ which is nearly 17 dollars and IMO a little bit crazy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hopefully detailed reviews will help narrow down the current wishlist of 40  39!


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Hopefully detailed reviews will help narrow down the current wishlist of 40  39!


I hope and think so 
  However I think I won't buy any of these since I am a person who likes to see and try lippies before buying them.
  As I am a MAC addict I think I will be busy with the upcoming collections anyway


----------



## CarmenK (Aug 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-nars-audacious-lipsticks-photos-swatches


OMG they look so creamy && pretty! I love Brigette, Carmen and Dominique


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 10, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Have you had any problems with Glossybox? I want to try it, but there are horror stories floating around of people being charged multiple times and having issues trying to cancel when they decide to do so.


  No, I've never had a single problem with Glossybox. My only complaint is that it arrives rather late in the month, and the waiting kills me!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 10, 2014)

I love Ingrid but I feel like I have something one that already.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 10, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> OMG they look so creamy && pretty! I love Brigette, *Carmen and Dominique*


  I told you!


----------



## CarmenK (Aug 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I told you! :lol:


  :haha:


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 10, 2014)

Posting this pic because I'm super proud of my dramatic smokey eye. I copied this look from a video I saw on Kat Von D's youtube. The only thing missing is winged eyeliner, which I'm not yet proficient at. 

  And can I just say the Kat Von D brushes are AMAZING. They make blending so easy!


----------



## iLoveBees (Aug 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-nars-audacious-lipsticks-photos-swatches


  Oh jeez, if the formula is nice I'm in so much trouble.


----------



## iLoveBees (Aug 10, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Posting this pic because I'm super proud of my dramatic smokey eye. I copied this look from a video I saw on Kat Von D's youtube. The only thing missing is winged eyeliner, which I'm not yet proficient at.
> 
> And can I just say the Kat Von D brushes are AMAZING. They make blending so easy!


  Super pretty. What lipstick are you wearing?


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 10, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Touch, Double Shot, Half n Half, Jubilee, Velvet Teddy, Cherish


  I love how all those shades look on your skin tone, I wish they would look like that on me. With all these brown-ish 90s nudes I'm wishing I had a warmer skintone.
  This made me google swatches of some perm shades and besides Hug Me I think I'll add Jubilee and maybe Half n Half to my list. I also really like Fresh Brew, but everything usually pulls warmer and browner on me anyway, so I'm not sure if I could pull it off. I'm trying to find a shade that has just the right amount of brown in it for me to be able to wear it.
  I bought Clarins Chocolate Rose on ebay, waiting for it in the mail, so I'll see how that works.

  From the Nars lippies I have Barbara and Julie on my list for now, but I'm waiting for more swatches.
  And then I'm also lemming the new Guerlain l/s as well as Discreet from Estee Lauder's Fall collection... but I don't even need more lispticks.


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 10, 2014)

iLoveBees said:


> Super pretty. What lipstick are you wearing?


  Thanks! It's MAC Sheen Supreme lipstick in Phermonial. It's part of the Moody Blooms collection.


----------



## CarmenK (Aug 10, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I love how all those shades look on your skin tone, I wish they would look like that on me. With all these brown-ish 90s nudes I'm wishing I had a warmer skintone.
> This made me google swatches of some perm shades and besides Hug Me I think I'll add Jubilee and maybe Half n Half to my list. I also really like Fresh Brew, but everything usually pulls warmer and browner on me anyway, so I'm not sure if I could pull it off. I'm trying to find a shade that has just the right amount of brown in it for me to be able to wear it.
> I bought Clarins Chocolate Rose on ebay, waiting for it in the mail, so I'll see how that works.
> 
> ...


  Thank you! I used to stay away from the brownish shades and just recently I started to embrace them more, I can't believe I don't own Hug Me I'll have to add that to my list! I definitely recommend Fresh Brew it doesn't lean too warm and its a really nice wearable shade.  Hopefully half n half or Jubilee will work for you! The Clarins lipstick looks gorg


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 10, 2014)

How often do you guys wash your makeup brushes? I just washed mine and I'm thinking I really should do it more often. Like once a week?


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 10, 2014)

mel33t said:


> http://www.urbandecay.com/naked-2-basics-palette-by-urban-decay/283.html
> 
> ruh-roh Shaggy.
> 
> ...


  Some swatches & pics from Ig!!

  http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/784213375121751554_499318966
  http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/784341925447466897_499318966
  http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/784171121190469267_31237910
  http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/784422214811181634_550459023
  http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/784119058159028496_605802993


----------



## jenise (Aug 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Some swatches & pics from Ig!!  http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/784213375121751554_499318966 http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/784341925447466897_499318966 http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/784171121190469267_31237910 http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/784422214811181634_550459023 http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/784119058159028496_605802993


 Looks way too similar to the first one IMO lol easy skippppp


----------



## ginski (Aug 11, 2014)

I guess I'm on a no buy august? Nothing exciting me at all lol lol lol!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 11, 2014)

jenise said:


> Looks way too similar to the first one IMO lol *easy skippppp*


  Yup! The descriptions grey & taupe sounded real cool but yeah meh!


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Some swatches & pics from Ig!!  http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/784213375121751554_499318966 http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/784341925447466897_499318966 http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/784171121190469267_31237910 http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/784422214811181634_550459023 http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/784119058159028496_605802993


  I'm even more excited for this now. Looks way better than the first.


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 11, 2014)

I like the new Urban Decay palette, but I'm not excited enough to buy it right away. I really want the KVD palettes more. The Urban Decay one is too similar to stuff I already have.


----------



## Melrose (Aug 11, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> How often do you guys wash your makeup brushes? I just washed mine and I'm thinking I really should do it more often. Like once a week?


 Once a week is good.


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 11, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Once a week is good.


  That's what I thought. Thanks.

  Up until this point I was barely washing them, so bad, I know.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-nars-audacious-lipsticks-photos-swatches


  Why did you have to post this??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you tease !!! lmao!!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 11, 2014)

Good morning/afternoon ladies.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning/afternoon ladies.


  Good Morning Buddy!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hoping you are feeling better Naomi


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good Morning Buddy!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Morning Buddy. Doing okay today, better than the last few days.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 11, 2014)

Oh and not that anyone was probably wondering, but I ended up wearing Private Party to the funeral on Friday.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh and not that anyone was probably wondering, but I ended up wearing Private Party to the funeral on Friday.


  I was thinking maybe you wore Mia Wallace one.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good Morning Buddy!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Good Morning!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh and not that anyone was probably wondering, but I ended up wearing Private Party to the funeral on Friday.


  Private Party is so pretty!! I regret not getting it


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 11, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Good Morning!!








 How is the shifting going on buddy?


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I was thinking maybe you wore Mia Wallace one.


  I brought that along as well as Heaux, but when I put them on I just wasn't feeling either of them so I went with PP. I have tried on the Mia Wallace one though and really like it, it's got great pigmentation and applied well when I put it on. I haven't had a chance to really wear it though so I just have my first observation which is positive.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 11, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Private Party is so pretty!! I regret not getting it


  I'm glad I decided to order it on a whim. I actually didn't really like it when I first got it, but have really fallen in love with it over time.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I brought that along as well as Heaux, but when I put them on I just wasn't feeling either of them so I went with PP. I have tried on the Mia Wallace one though and really like it, it's got great pigmentation and applied well when I put it on. I haven't had a chance to really wear it though so I just have my first observation which is positive.


  PP is pretty! The next time you try on UD one, Pics pics!!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> PP is pretty! The next time you try on UD one, Pics pics!!


  I'll definitely take pics! I actually thought about it the other day when I was wearing it after I bought it, but I looked so worn out and gross in all the selfies I took that I decided posting at a different date might be best. lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> How is the shifting going on buddy?


  Going good !! My dear thanks for asking


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> PP is pretty! The next time you try on UD one, Pics pics!!


  Yes I want to see pics of the UD one as well


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 11, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I know when I first saw it it didn't really catch my eye I didn't see anything special about it.. until it was sold out and I saw how pretty it looks on girls on here.
> Yes I want to see pics of the UD one as well


  I'll put it on today when I get home from work and post a pic if I remember to. I'm having a decent hair day. lol


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 11, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Sorry my swatches are bad lol I will provide a lip swatch soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank you for posting, double shot looks so pretty and especially against your skin.


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh and not that anyone was probably wondering, but I ended up wearing Private Party to the funeral on Friday.


Good morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Private Party is such a great lipstick... I wish I had that one.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 11, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Why did you have to post this???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lipstick overdose! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-nars-audacious-lipsticks-lip-swatches-part-1#more-172189


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh and not that anyone was probably wondering, but I ended up wearing Private Party to the funeral on Friday.





Vineetha said:


> I was thinking maybe you wore Mia Wallace one.


 So did I, PP was a beautiful choice! Wish I had PP.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Lipstick overdose!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 11, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


>








And this is only part 1


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Lipstick overdose! :eyelove:  http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-nars-audacious-lipsticks-lip-swatches-part-1#more-172189


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> And this is only part 1


  What??


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 11, 2014)

Geraldine,  lana, Anna


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 11, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> What??


  Yup 40 new shades!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Lipstick overdose!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow, I love the way Audrey looks on the lips.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 11, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Geraldine, lana, Anna


  Anna is in my list too. Anna, Fanny and Janet!!!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 11, 2014)

All perm right?


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 11, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Oh wow, I love the way Audrey looks on the lips.


  Oh Yeah Audrey too!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 11, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> All perm right?


  Yessss


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 11, 2014)

Welp, I Better get my list together.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 11, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Welp, I Better get my list together.


  for the F&F


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 11, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Oh wow, I love the way Audrey looks on the lips.


  All of her swatches look good on her


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 11, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> All of her swatches look good on her


  Ikr!!! It looks kinda smooth once on! Except for the price tag, me likey!!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 11, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> All of her swatches look good on her


 Yup! All......Some colors look familiar and can be dupeable.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> for the F&F


You got it!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 11, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> All of her swatches look good on her


They really do!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 11, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> You got it!


  Few shades are barneys exclusive though dunno if NARS online will have them. I hope they do!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Few shades are barneys exclusive though dunno if NARS online will have them. I hope they do!:sigh:


 So do I


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 11, 2014)

http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-nars-audacious-lipsticks-lip-swatches-part-2

  There you go!!! Part 2


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 11, 2014)

I like Carmen & Vivien frm this part!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 11, 2014)

Leslie, Deborah, Bette, Liv, Carmen


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 11, 2014)

I loving part 2.....i see so many colors i don't have.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Ikr!!! It looks kinda smooth once on! Except for the price tag, me likey!!


  If it wasn't for the price tag I would want them all


----------



## katred (Aug 11, 2014)

If you'd like to see more swatches and such about the Audacious Lipsticks, you can also check out the thread for them here:

  http://www.specktra.net/t/187439/nars-audacious-lipstick

  I'm kind of overwhelmed at how many I want... I'm going to have to seriously look at which ones would be unique to my collection or else I'm just going to go nuts at my counter.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 11, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> If it wasn't for the price tag I would want them all








 $32 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I think I will pick up few during F&F and thats it! Only question is what is few and which few?


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 11, 2014)

Sorry for the change of subject but: Any Placebo fans here?


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 11, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Sorry for the change of subject but: Any Placebo fans here?


 Me!!!!!


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 11, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Me!!!!!


I love them/their music so much! Listening to them right now


----------



## Melrose (Aug 12, 2014)

Good morning ladies. So sad to hear about the passing of Robin Williams. May he rest in peace.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 12, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Good morning ladies. So sad to hear about the passing of Robin Williams. May he rest in peace.


  I was just reading about that a few minutes ago. 
  I just watched 'Hook' with the monkeys a few days ago for their first time.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 12, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Sorry for the change of subject but: Any Placebo fans here?


----------



## duh-laney (Aug 12, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *jenise* 




Looks way too similar to the first one IMO lol easy skippppp


  I can't decide if I need this or not. I love the first one so much, but they are very similar. It is supposed to be cooler toned, but the first one looked cooler toned as well. hmm..


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 12, 2014)

Good Morrning !!!!! :haha: (I just posted this in the Sephora thread, my system is kinda acting up today!!)


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 12, 2014)

http://www.temptalia.com/zoya-entice-ignite-naturel-deluxe-2-collections-august-2014#more-172302  I like the ignite collection !! :eyelove:


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 12, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good Morrning !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Howdy Buddy!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 12, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I like the ignite collection !!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :eyelove:


 Howdy Buddy! Busy day?


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 12, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Howdy Buddy! Busy day?


  Slightly busy, yes! I'm now pittering around on Pottermore and sad that I got put in Ravenclaw house instead of Gryffindor.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Slightly busy, yes! I'm now pittering around on Pottermore and sad that I got put in Ravenclaw house instead of Gryffindor. :haha:


 Ravenclaw :lol: That is indeed a reason to mop around!!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 12, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Ravenclaw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Guess I should be glad it was Ravenclaw and not Slytherin or Hufflepuff! lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 12, 2014)

I miss reading Harry Potter. I think i should go for a re read. But then again since I already know whats gonna happen, I am not sure how much I will enjoy it!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Guess I should be glad it was Ravenclaw and not Slytherin or Hufflepuff! lol


  I might even take Hufflepuff but not slytherin :meh:


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 12, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I miss reading Harry Potter. I think i should go for a re read. But then again since I already know whats gonna happen, I am not sure how much I will enjoy it!!


  I've re-read them all 3 or 4 times over the years and always seem to find something new each time and fall in love all over again with the story with every read.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've re-read them all 3 or 4 times over the years and always seem to find something new each time and fall in love all over again with the story with every read.


 There isnt anything I am currently reading, I think I will do a re read if not only to go back to Hogwarts!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 12, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> There isnt anything I am currently reading, I think I will do a re read if not only to go back to Hogwarts!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 12, 2014)

:haha: whats the plan with ANR? All store purchase or any launch buys? Or total skip!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 12, 2014)

Wore UTA today after a very long time! Makes me wonder what else is sitting there long forgotten in the midst of all the LE lipsticks! :sigh:


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 12, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :haha: whats the plan with ANR? All store purchase or any launch buys? Or total skip!





Vineetha said:


> Wore UTA today after a very long time! Makes me wonder what else is sitting there long forgotten in the midst of all the LE lipsticks! :sigh:


  I would like to have YTL but I don't think I will manage to get this one online. Next on my list is maybe LK, I am not sure about the rest - will have to see them in the store   I wore UTA yesterday :cheer:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 12, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I would like to have YTL but I don't think I will manage to get this one online. Next on my list is maybe LK, I am not sure about the rest - will have to see them in the store   I wore UTA yesterday :cheer:


  Good Kisser for me. I dunno there are high chances of LK and YTL ending up in the cart too! or not :sigh: UTA is


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 12, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good Kisser for me. I dunno there are high chances of LK and YTL ending up in the cart too! or not :sigh: UTA is


 I think I will be at some preview event, don't know if it is about ANR. Maybe I will buy my lippies there, if there aren't too many people. Not sure about Good Kisser, not sure if it is "unique enough" :sigh:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 12, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I think I will be at some preview event, don't know if it is about ANR. Maybe I will buy my lippies there, if there aren't too many people. Not sure about Good Kisser, not sure if it is "unique enough" :sigh:


 That would be nice!  As for Good Kisser, Love Matte Pinks and I skipped Moxie, so this is my way of making up for it!! That is a shade I will get good use out of. It isnt unique at any rate though!


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 12, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> That would be nice!  As for Good Kisser, Love Matte Pinks and I skipped Moxie, so this is my way of making up for it!! That is a shade I will get good use out of. It isnt unique at any rate though!


 Ah, you are right, it is matte. That changes everything :haha: ATM I can't really make a list of what I want, so I will have to see the collection in person. :sigh: Another topic: Why do Louboutins have to be so pretty?!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 12, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Ah, you are right, it is matte. That changes everything :haha: ATM I can't really make a list of what I want, so I will have to see the collection in person. :sigh: Another topic: Why do Louboutins have to be so pretty?!


 Dangerous Topic!! 





Periodinan said:


> Ah, you are right, it is matte. That changes everything :haha: ATM I can't really make a list of what I want, so I will have to see the collection in person. :sigh: Another topic: Why do Louboutins have to be so pretty?!


 Oh yeah! Dangerous topic!! :haha:


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 12, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Dangerous Topic!!  Oh yeah! Dangerous topic!! :haha:


:lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Slightly busy, yes! I'm now pittering around on Pottermore and sad that I got put in Ravenclaw house instead of Gryffindor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hearts Aflame and Lingering Kiss. If I can stay awake I'll get it online.


  In other news... I found a relatively reasonably priced Firm Form!! Finally! The only one on the CB was from someone who hadn't been on in months. Hate using ebay but sometimes you just gotta.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 12, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I haven't been on Pottermore in ages. It's where I got my username. I'm a Gryff!  You will definitely enjoy it! I need to do a re-read myself.   Hearts Aflame and Lingering Kiss. If I can stay awake I'll get it online.   In other news... I found a relatively reasonably priced Firm Form!! Finally! The only one on the CB was from someone who hadn't been on in months. Hate using ebay but sometimes you just gotta.


  Hurray finding firm form lippie.sometimes after a while has passed since the launch of a collection, you do find an occasional deal at eBay! Glad you were able to score one!!!


----------



## mel33t (Aug 12, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


  I need this!! I hope they come out with one that coinsides with the naked 3.


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 12, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I need this!! I hope they come out with one that coinsides with the naked 3.


  Me too!! The only other Naked palette I got was N1 and I got rid of it because I didn't use it. But I'll definitely be getting this and if they ever do an NB3 I'd get that too!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 12, 2014)

I dunno, maybe I'm crazy but the Naked palettes have never done anything for me. I mean they look nice but something about them just doesn't feel like they're worth $52. I love my Vice 2 palette though. I am interested in trying the Lorac Pro palettes. I like that they've got a wide range of neutrals with one or two non-neutrals to play around with.


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 12, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I dunno, maybe I'm crazy but the Naked palettes have never done anything for me. I mean they look nice but something about them just doesn't feel like they're worth $52. I love my Vice 2 palette though. I am interested in trying the Lorac Pro palettes. I like that they've got a wide range of neutrals with one or two non-neutrals to play around with.


  I wish there were more matte shades in the larger palettes. And some have a lot of fallout. I want a matte neutral palette to grab for everyday though, so N2B will be good for that.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 12, 2014)

http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-urban-decay-naked2-basics-eyeshadow-palette-photos-swatches#more-172367


----------



## mulderitsme (Aug 12, 2014)

Heyyy I've been gone forever! Between both jobs I've been working like 15 hours a day (Cha-ching)!!!
  The more I look at all of the fall collections, the less I want them. I've officially decided to skip everything except Artificially Wild (and everything I want from it is perm anyway so) and Viva Glam. WHAT IS WRONG WITH ME. I did just buy that Makeup Forever palette and Pagan and Vain OCC liptars. I'll prob get Technopagan on Thursday too. I'm also SUPER excited about the Naked Basics 2!


----------



## MinnieLove (Aug 12, 2014)

Not sure where to write this and...prob a dumb question but.. a few days ago I had like 8 "subscribes" now I have 4.  RHPS, Simpsons, Kinky B, not sure what else..but the are all missing now. Did I miss something?


----------



## mel33t (Aug 13, 2014)

@MinnieLove something along those lines recently happened to me too. I went into the new posts area and it shows there that I'm subscribed. I haven't been posting in threads lately because I've been swamped at work so maybe they take them off your main page due to inactivity? That's just a guess. But you're not alone


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 13, 2014)

MinnieLove said:


> Not sure where to write this and...prob a dumb question but.. a few days ago I had like 8 "subscribes" now I have 4.  RHPS, Simpsons, Kinky B, not sure what else..but the are all missing now. Did I miss something?


  Some of the posts were moved to a diff section , " scoop" - namely the collections yet to launch so that it is accessible only to signed in members with a min of 10 comments. You just need to resubscribe again for those! hth


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 13, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> whats the plan with ANR? All store purchase or any launch buys? Or total skip!


  Probably a skip for me unless I see something in store I just have to have.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 13, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I haven't been on Pottermore in ages. It's where I got my username. I'm a Gryff!
> 
> You will definitely enjoy it! I need to do a re-read myself.
> 
> ...


  I signed up ages ago but never actually did anything on it. 
  Yay for finding Firm Form! I love FF!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 13, 2014)

I've been contemplating getting a PS4 or XBox 1 and this just made my decision for me if it in fact turns out to be true. MY husband (sorry Vineetha) Norman Reedus is doing a reboot of  the Silent Hill video game!
  http://www.nerdist.com/2014/08/report-hideo-kojima-and-guillermo-del-toro-to-reboot-silent-hill/


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've been contemplating getting a PS4 or XBox 1 and this just made my decision for me if it in fact turns out to be true. MY husband (sorry Vineetha) Norman Reedus is doing a reboot of  the Silent Hill video game!
> http://www.nerdist.com/2014/08/report-hideo-kojima-and-guillermo-del-toro-to-reboot-silent-hill/








. I hope that it is indeed true!! We brought PS4 when it launched or rather my hubby did. I am not big into gaming at all but he is.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Probably a skip for me unless I see something in store I just have to have.


  I think I will just get Good Kisser but LK looks tempting too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I skipped on Moxie and GK looks a lot similar!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've been contemplating getting a PS4 or XBox 1 and this just made my decision for me if it in fact turns out to be true. MY husband (sorry Vineetha) Norman Reedus is doing a reboot of  the Silent Hill video game!
> http://www.nerdist.com/2014/08/report-hideo-kojima-and-guillermo-del-toro-to-reboot-silent-hill/








  Are you serious???






  Wonder who will do the score? Akira Yamaoka just made such perfect scores for those games.

  I've honestly never actually played but I've watched a ton of let's plays with the series and I love the ambiance and mood and just everything.


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 13, 2014)

I may or may not have picked up Motorhead when I was at Sephora the other day. I just couldn't help myself!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 13, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I dunno, maybe I'm crazy but the Naked palettes have never done anything for me. I mean they look nice but something about them just doesn't feel like they're worth $52. I love my Vice 2 palette though. I am interested in trying the Lorac Pro palettes. I like that they've got a wide range of neutrals with one or two non-neutrals to play around with.


  Your not alone they really didn't do nothing for me either


----------



## jenise (Aug 13, 2014)

MinnieLove said:


> Not sure where to write this and...prob a dumb question but.. a few days ago I had like 8 "subscribes" now I have 4.  RHPS, Simpsons, Kinky B, not sure what else..but the are all missing now. Did I miss something?





mel33t said:


> @MinnieLove something along those lines recently happened to me too. I went into the new posts area and it shows there that I'm subscribed. I haven't been posting in threads lately because I've been swamped at work so maybe they take them off your main page due to inactivity? That's just a guess. But you're not alone





Vineetha said:


> Some of the posts were moved to a diff section , " scoop" - namely the collections yet to launch so that it is accessible only to signed in members with a min of 10 comments. You just need to resubscribe again for those! hth


 Thank you! I was wondering where all my subscribed threads went lol


----------



## IndigoXX (Aug 13, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Your not alone they really didn't do nothing for me either


  Me either.  I've looked at them, and even went as far as swatching them in-store, but they always felt... meh.


----------



## flwrgirl (Aug 13, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Your not alone they really didn't do nothing for me either


  Me either. Although, I did give in and purchase the 1st one thinking it would be good to have in my bag for emergencies lol. Probably used it 5-6 times. Not even a dent on any of the colors.


----------



## Melrose (Aug 14, 2014)

I have been on a lipstick buying spree and I am so disgusted with myself right now. I really need to stop. My mac lippies now total 100 and then there's all the others I own. Here's a list of what I purchased just this summer: Dodgy girl x 2 Riot house Kelly yum yum Strip poker Violetta Peachstock Fleshpot Faux Smoked purple Nars train bleu Melt by starlight Melt space cake Lime crime coquette KVD Poe KVD forever and never KVD Lolita KVD Lovecraft KVD  Agatha Mac Brave  I think that's it. Damn, I need to stop. I'm skipping ANR and trying to just enjoy and use what I already have. I know this is enablerville, but do any of you ever feel guilty about buying more than you could possibly use up in your lifetime? Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 14, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I dunno, maybe I'm crazy but the Naked palettes have never done anything for me. I mean they look nice but something about them just doesn't feel like they're worth $52. I love my Vice 2 palette though. I am interested in trying the Lorac Pro palettes. I like that they've got a wide range of neutrals with one or two non-neutrals to play around with.


  I've only ever bought the 1st Naked palette and none of the others. It's excellent quality and my most used palette so I've considered the others, but am in no hurry to purchase. I'm contemplating the Lorac palettes instead of the other Naked palette. I'm doing a huge overhaul on my shadow stash and want to just have a few really usable palettes instead of what I have going on now.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 14, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I think that's it. Damn, I need to stop. I'm skipping ANR and trying to just enjoy and use what I already have. I know this is enablerville, but do any of you ever feel guilty about buying more than you could possibly use up in your lifetime? Lol


  Yep! I actually get a little pang of guilt almost every time I buy something makeup related unless it's a staple because I just know it's not really needed and will take me years and years to go through.


----------



## Melrose (Aug 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yep! I actually get a little pang of guilt almost every time I buy something makeup related unless it's a staple because I just know it's not really needed and will take me years and years to go through.


 Thanks for feeling my pain girl, lol. The worst part is the hubs bought me all those KVD ones and I didn't have the heart to go all crazy bitch on him and be like "why did you buy these? I don't need them! I have too many! He was just too proud of his purchase. I created a real monster there.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 14, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Thanks for feeling my pain girl, lol. The worst part is the hubs bought me all those KVD ones and I didn't have the heart to go all crazy bitch on him and be like "why did you buy these? I don't need them! I have too many! He was just too proud of his purchase. I created a real monster there.


  That was really sweet of him! Guys are so cute when they get all happy over doing something right. lol


----------



## Melrose (Aug 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That was really sweet of him! Guys are so cute when they get all happy over doing something right. lol


 Lol, yeah, it's like they can't believe they actually did something right for a change :haha: so when I told him no more lippies for me until the matte collection he just laughed at me and said "yeah right!" He knows me too well but hey I'm trying. I'm really trying.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 14, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Lol, yeah, it's like they can't believe they actually did something right for a change
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Their little faces light up like a kid and you just can't be mad at them. lol
  I'm going to hold off on lippies until matte lip and RHPS I think and then ignore all others for a while. I do plan to grab VGR2 lipstick at some point though.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 14, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I have been on a lipstick buying spree and I am so disgusted with myself right now. I really need to stop. My mac lippies now total 100 and then there's all the others I own. Here's a list of what I purchased just this summer: Dodgy girl x 2 Riot house Kelly yum yum Strip poker Violetta Peachstock Fleshpot Faux Smoked purple Nars train bleu Melt by starlight Melt space cake Lime crime coquette KVD Poe KVD forever and never KVD Lolita KVD Lovecraft KVD  Agatha Mac Brave  I think that's it. Damn, I need to stop. I'm skipping ANR and trying to just enjoy and use what I already have. I know this is enablerville, but do any of you ever feel guilty about buying more than you could possibly use up in your lifetime? Lol


  Girl you are not alone. The amount of lipsticks I've bought in the last six months is shameful.   





NaomiH said:


> I've only ever bought the 1st Naked palette and none of the others. It's excellent quality and my most used palette so I've considered the others, but am in no hurry to purchase. I'm contemplating the Lorac palettes instead of the other Naked palette. I'm doing a huge overhaul on my shadow stash and want to just have a few really usable palettes instead of what I have going on now.


  I love the quality of UD's shadows, I just feel like I can't do much with the naked palettes. I like that the Lorac palettes have a little pop of color here and there.   





NaomiH said:


> Yep! I actually get a little pang of guilt almost every time I buy something makeup related unless it's a staple because I just know it's not really needed and will take me years and years to go through.


  Same. I know I shouldn't but... The pretties... The precious...


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 14, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Same. I know I shouldn't but... The pretties... The precious...


  That's definitely a big draw for me as well with the Lorac palettes, the nice mix of colour thrown in.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Wore UTA today after a very long time! Makes me wonder what else is sitting there long forgotten in the midst of all the LE lipsticks!


  I love finding the hidden treasures in my collection!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> . I hope that it is indeed true!! We brought PS4 when it launched or rather my hubby did. I am not big into gaming at all but he is.


  If this is true, I'm running out and buying a PS4 right now along with a bigger TV to watch Norman on! LOL!!!


  *Edit* I need a bigger TV anyway for Norman viewing once TWD starts again. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 14, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Are you serious???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I agree on the scores. I've only played the first one back when it first came out many moons ago and enjoyed it, but I kinda fell out of gaming for awhile and am now having the desire to get back into it. This, if true is a good reason to get back into it me thinks.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 14, 2014)

Wow, when did I hit over 10k posts?


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Wow, when did I hit over 10k posts?


  58 posts back ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Missed you the last few weeks NAomi!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> 58 posts back ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I missed ya too! I back though and with renewed sass! lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I missed ya too! I back though and with renewed sass! lol








 Yes this thread was mostly a sleeper during the time!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yes this thread was mostly a sleeper during the time!


  Awww shucks!


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 14, 2014)

Where is everyone in this thread lately? Every time I check it, it's dead!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 14, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Where is everyone in this thread lately? Every time I check it, it's dead!


  Hello Ladies!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Hello Ladies!!


  Hellooooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Me no see you at ANR thread. Skippity skip????


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Hellooooo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I didn't see anything I must have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What about you what are you getting your little hands on??


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I didn't see anything I must have
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  LK,GK and YTL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   It was supposed to be just LK and GK but that online part of YTL made me wonder if I am gonna regret it when swatches and FOTD's come floating in and I wouldnt be able to track that down. Cray cray


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> LK,GK and YTL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  The only thing I liked was Hearts Aflame & Lingering Kiss ..oh the blushes were pretty too but it wasn't like I must have them


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 14, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Where is everyone in this thread lately? Every time I check it, it's dead!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Hello Ladies!!


  Howdy!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 14, 2014)

Oh yeah, here's my mug wearing the UD Mrs. Mia Wallace lippy today. I slapped it on IG, but figured I'd post it here as well.


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh yeah, here's my mug wearing the UD Mrs. Mia Wallace lippy today. I slapped it on IG, but figured I'd post it here as well.


Hey, Naomi  (and also a Hallo to all the other wonderful ladies on here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
  Red lippies look so great on you!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 14, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Hey, Naomi  (and also a Hallo to all the other wonderful ladies on here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  IKR She makes me want to get all the damn red lippies!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> The only thing I liked was Hearts Aflame & Lingering Kiss ..oh the blushes were pretty too but it wasn't like I must have them


  HA and LK are def your kinda shades that you rock. Maybe check those out when they hit the stores next week?


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> IKR She makes me want to get all the damn red lippies!


What does IKR stand for?


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 14, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> What does IKR stand for?


  I know right.


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I know right.


Aaaaah, thanks


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> IKR She makes me want to get all the damn red lippies!


  Oh you guys.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 14, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Aaaaah, thanks


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> HA and LK are def your kinda shades that you rock. Maybe check those out when they hit the stores next week?


  oh yea good idea


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


We missed you on here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  My last week was so exhausting, bec I had a cold. Every day when I came back home from work I just fell onto my couch or bed and fell asleep.
  I couldn't even wear lipstick because I had to blow my nose all the time.
  Sorry for whining around... 
  How was your week? / How were your weeks?


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 14, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> We missed you on here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I missed you guys too, but I was such a sad sack and real busy with getting ready to head out of town I just didn't get on much. I hope you're feeling better and that your cold has gone away. Last week was pretty crappy, but this week is going a bit better. Yours?


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 14, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> We missed you on here
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Glad to know you are getting better!
  colds make me annoying to be around! i keep whining and whining and drive everyone up the wall. Its good that i dont get one often!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 14, 2014)

Each time I check the mac website the theme with that background music is seriously cracking me up! That horse neighing


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Each time I check the mac website the theme with that background music is seriously cracking me up! That horse neighing


  Oh I'm going to have to go on later when I can use speakers! Didn't know there was mood music! LOL


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I missed you guys too, but I was such a sad sack and real busy with getting ready to head out of town I just didn't get on much. I hope you're feeling better and that your cold has gone away. Last week was pretty crappy, but this week is going a bit better. Yours?


Oh, I hope things are better for you now and you are feeling better as well...
  This week is just starting to get better since I have nearly completed recovering (and can wear my lippies again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and tomorrow there's some christian "feast day" which means: looong weekend, YAY!


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Glad to know you are getting better!
> colds make me annoying to be around! i keep whining and whining and drive everyone up the wall. Its good that i dont get one often!


  Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I hate those and I feel very sorry for the people who have to cope with me when I have one. I always feel like I have to say sorry for coughing and sneezing, bec I could give them a cold as well.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 14, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Oh, I hope things are better for you now and you are feeling better as well...
> This week is just starting to get better since I have nearly completed recovering (and can wear my lippies again
> 
> 
> ...


  Yay for long weekends!! My next one is the last weekend in August!


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yay for long weekends!! My next one is the last weekend in August!


The last weekend in August is also a long one for me. Those weekends are just great (however I will have to study during both of my long weekends...)


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 14, 2014)

@NaomiH you look gorgeous in that new red UD lippy.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 14, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> The last weekend in August is also a long one for me. Those weekends are just great (however I will have to study during both of my long weekends...)


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO studying!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 14, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> @NaomiH you look gorgeous in that new red UD lippy.


Thank you kindly, milady.


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've been contemplating getting a PS4 or XBox 1 and this just made my decision for me if it in fact turns out to be true. MY husband (sorry Vineetha) Norman Reedus is doing a reboot of  the Silent Hill video game! http://www.nerdist.com/2014/08/report-hideo-kojima-and-guillermo-del-toro-to-reboot-silent-hill/


  We have the Xbox one.  It sucks!  Go for the PS4.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 14, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> We have the Xbox one.  It sucks!  Go for the PS4.


That seems to be what everyone is telling me as well, so I'm going to go with the PS4


----------



## CarmenK (Aug 14, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I have been on a lipstick buying spree and I am so disgusted with myself right now. I really need to stop. My mac lippies now total 100 and then there's all the others I own. Here's a list of what I purchased just this summer: Dodgy girl x 2 Riot house Kelly yum yum Strip poker Violetta Peachstock Fleshpot Faux Smoked purple Nars train bleu Melt by starlight Melt space cake Lime crime coquette KVD Poe KVD forever and never KVD Lolita KVD Lovecraft KVD  Agatha Mac Brave  I think that's it. Damn, I need to stop. I'm skipping ANR and trying to just enjoy and use what I already have. I know this is enablerville, but do any of you ever feel guilty about buying more than you could possibly use up in your lifetime? Lol


  I'm right there with you I have about 55 Mac lipsticks now and they barely have dents in them after the mattes collection I will be done! It also helps to get rid of any that you don't reach for too often that always makes me feel a little bit better  





Anaphora said:


> Where is everyone in this thread lately? Every time I check it, it's dead!


  I know right where's Mandy?   





NaomiH said:


> Oh yeah, here's my mug wearing the UD Mrs. Mia Wallace lippy today. I slapped it on IG, but figured I'd post it here as well.


  Gorgeous! I think I like this more than glam :eyelove:


----------



## CarmenK (Aug 14, 2014)

Ohh I got my first lime crime lipstick today :eyelove: I didn't  buy it I swapped for it and got the shade countessa fluorescent it is gorg! Does anyone own any lime crime lipsticks?


----------



## Melrose (Aug 14, 2014)

I ju


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 14, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Ohh I got my first lime crime lipstick today :eyelove: I didn't  buy it I swapped for it and got the shade countessa fluorescent it is gorg! Does anyone own any lime crime lipsticks?


 I haven't!!  the shades look pretty awesome. I think @dolly snow has a few from the brand and she raves about them!!


----------



## Melrose (Aug 14, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Ohh I got my first lime crime lipstick today :eyelove: I didn't  buy it I swapped for it and got the shade countessa fluorescent it is gorg! Does anyone own any lime crime lipsticks?


 Sorry, hit the reply button button on my previous post without finishing. I just recently got my first lime crime lippie in coquette and I love it. It's in my purse and that says a lot considering all the lipsticks I own. I clearly have a problem, lol.


----------



## Melrose (Aug 14, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> I'm right there with you I have about 55 Mac lipsticks now and they barely have dents in them after the mattes collection I will be done! It also helps to get rid of any that you don't reach for too often that always makes me feel a little bit better I know right where's Mandy?  Gorgeous! I think I like this more than glam :eyelove:


 You're right. I should just get rid of a few of my older lippies that I haven't worn and probably never will. It's just that when I think of all the money spent on them...it's such a waste. But I need to do it. And Naomi, you ARE the queen of red lippies girl! They all look good on you.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 14, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> I'm right there with you I have about 55 Mac lipsticks now and they barely have dents in them after the mattes collection I will be done! It also helps to get rid of any that you don't reach for too often that always makes me feel a little bit better I know right where's Mandy?  Gorgeous! I think I like this more than glam :eyelove:


oke: Thank you!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 14, 2014)

Melrose said:


> You're right. I should just get rid of a few of my older lippies that I haven't worn and probably never will. It's just that when I think of all the money spent on them...it's such a waste. But I need to do it. And Naomi, you ARE the queen of red lippies girl! They all look good on you.


Thanks Melrose!


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 14, 2014)

Slight random rant: I keep having people say "you're prettier when you don't wear makeup" since I'm not an every day makeup girl. I usually go bare faced 1-2 days a week. It's so irritating! I didn't ask for their input and I like makeup.   It just makes me feel really insecure when people make those comments.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 14, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Slight random rant: I keep having people say "you're prettier when you don't wear makeup" since I'm not an every day makeup girl. I usually go bare faced 1-2 days a week. It's so irritating! I didn't ask for their input and I like makeup. It just makes me feel really insecure when people make those comments.


I've heard that too and it irks me.  On one hand, thanks for saying I'm foxy without makeup. But on the other hand, I didn't ask if you liked it so STFU. I say, if you like it keep on wearing it and don't let anyone bring you down for it. Chances are, they're just wishing they had the balls to rock it like you do.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 15, 2014)

Morning ladies!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Morning ladies!


  Goood Morninggggg!!!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 15, 2014)

I just unsubscribed from the NARS Audacious lippie thread. Just too much temptation !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like around 4 shades that I will pick up during the F&F!! That is too many colors to launch at a time and everythaaang looks pretty!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 15, 2014)

@NaomiH Did you get a chance to listen to the mood music for ANR collection yet??? Each time I go check something I cant help it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have my laptop on mute now at work!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 15, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I just unsubscribed from the NARS Audacious lippie thread. Just too much temptation !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I haven't even looked in there and don't plan on it! I saw T's swatches in her swatch gallery and got way overwhelmed with how many of them they are. They're really pretty, but way too many. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 15, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> @NaomiH Did you get a chance to listen to the mood music for ANR collection yet??? Each time I go check something I cant help it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yes and boy is it ridiculous!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yes and boy is it ridiculous! :haha:


 Beyond!!! :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 15, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Beyond!!!


  I want to make it my ring tone. LOL


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I want to make it my ring tone. LOL








Do that ! Total crowd puller! That horse neigh is the highlight!!


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 15, 2014)

I received my first beauty box From The Lab. They sent a body serum, a hair cleanser and a face scrub. All have high end ingredients (I know enough about ingredients from school) and they are amazing! My skin and hair are silky smooth!!!!! Totally worth it. If you love subscription boxes, give this one a try.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 15, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Do that ! Total crowd puller! That horse neigh is the highlight!!


  Agreed! LOL


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO studying!


So true... studying in the summertime is the worst.


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 15, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Slight random rant: I keep having people say "you're prettier when you don't wear makeup" since I'm not an every day makeup girl. I usually go bare faced 1-2 days a week. It's so irritating! I didn't ask for their input and I like makeup. It just makes me feel really insecure when people make those comments.


I know what you mean... I don't wear a lot of make up but I wear it every day (most of the time I only wear some mascara and a little bit of powder/concealer + since not long ago lipstick). Yesterday someone said to me:"Ah, you wear lipstick on a daily basis now." She didn't add anything like: "I like that." or not even a "I don't like that.". That's really strange and confusing when people say something like that.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 15, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I have been on a lipstick buying spree and I am so disgusted with myself right now. I really need to stop. My mac lippies now total 100 and then there's all the others I own. Here's a list of what I purchased just this summer: Dodgy girl x 2 Riot house Kelly yum yum Strip poker Violetta Peachstock Fleshpot Faux Smoked purple Nars train bleu Melt by starlight Melt space cake Lime crime coquette KVD Poe KVD forever and never KVD Lolita KVD Lovecraft KVD  Agatha Mac Brave  I think that's it. Damn, I need to stop. I'm skipping ANR and trying to just enjoy and use what I already have. I know this is enablerville, but do any of you ever feel guilty about buying more than you could possibly use up in your lifetime? Lol


  I'm right there with you, girl.  I have 137 lippies, most are MAC, with a few Nars and UD too.  I think it will easily take 15 - 20 years to use them all.  Maybe more since I don't go out often.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 15, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Anaphora said:
> 
> 
> > Slight random rant: I keep having people say "you're prettier when you don't wear makeup" since I'm not an every day makeup girl. I usually go bare faced 1-2 days a week. It's so irritating! I didn't ask for their input and I like makeup. It just makes me feel really insecure when people make those comments.
> ...


  When people say things like that it's like a unspoken insult.  She noticed your wearing lipstick, but doesn't say more.  Why bother saying it at all?


----------



## Melrose (Aug 16, 2014)

Good morning ladies!


----------



## mel33t (Aug 16, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Good morning ladies!


  Good morning!! 

  Anybody have anything fun planned for today? I'm heading to Sephora since I'm out of toner, might pick up a few things.


----------



## Melrose (Aug 16, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Good morning!!   Anybody have anything fun planned for today? I'm heading to Sephora since I'm out of toner, might pick up a few things.


 I thought about going to sephora as well but I'm gonna try and be good. I've done too much damage lately, lol. It's my last weekend of vacation before heading back to work to begin another school year so I might just stay home and chill.


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 16, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Good morning ladies!


Good morning


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 16, 2014)

Good morning, everyone!   I'm glad some of you have fun things planned today! I work weekends and have been stuck with the 1-10 shift lately. It really has my spirits down.  I also have a question. The redness in my face seems to have gotten worse, probably due to stress. I've been using prolongwear concealer, but I feel like it sinks into all my little skin inperfections. I'm planning to go to a derm soon, but I hate them because they always make my problems worse it seems.   Any ideas on what would be a good coverup for this keeping my mind my skin is super super dry and inflamed at all times?   Here's a super embarrassing picture. I can't believe I'm posting this, but I'm desperate.


----------



## Melrose (Aug 16, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Good morning, everyone!   I'm glad some of you have fun things planned today! I work weekends and have been stuck with the 1-10 shift lately. It really has my spirits down.  I also have a question. The redness in my face seems to have gotten worse, probably due to stress. I've been using prolongwear concealer, but I feel like it sinks into all my little skin inperfections. I'm planning to go to a derm soon, but I hate them because they always make my problems worse it seems.   Any ideas on what would be a good coverup for this keeping my mind my skin is super super dry and inflamed at all times?   Here's a super embarrassing picture. I can't believe I'm posting this, but I'm desperate.


 Have you been using any new products that could possibly be causing the redness or has this been an on going problem? Does your foundation cover it up or seem to make it worse?


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 16, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Have you been using any new products that could possibly be causing the redness or has this been an on going problem? Does your foundation cover it up or seem to make it worse?


 The only new thing I've been using is Tarte Maracuja Oil, which actually seems to be helping. The redness has been a problem for years and I think is getting worse as I get older. It can be covered, but as I said, I feel like the products I've been using are drying and make it appear cakey. I've thought about getting something full coverage and applying it with a beauty blender, like Laura Mercier Silk Creme, but I've heard mixed reviews about how that acts on dry skin. Almost everything makes me look flaky or just overly made up.   Ugh.


----------



## mel33t (Aug 16, 2014)

Anaphora said:


>


  Hopefully the dermatologist will be able to give you some good tips! Maybe try an overnight moisturizing mask, one that has some aloe in it as well? I don't have any that come to mind, but I like the Origins overnight mask. 

  I recently had a chemical burn from using a product and my skin is dry and can be inflamed at times. It was 10000x worse with the burn and I didn't risk wearing makeup because 1) it looked horrible and 2) my skin couldn't heal. I would just go back to the basics. Cleanse and mositurize on the daily and if you have to wear something I would opt for under eye concealer and mascara. 

  Hope you feel better


----------



## Melrose (Aug 16, 2014)

Well, I know what you mean about going to the dermatologist. It's pretty much true that your skin will at first get a bit worse before it gets better but it will get better. I finally saw a derm about a month and a half ago because my skin started changing over the last 6 months or so. I was getting a lot of dry patches on my nose and chin and small little bumps on my cheeks. Turns out the bumps are a type of acne that never come to the surface. And the flaky patches were from over exfoliating my skin. He said the changes in my skin could be due to stress, which I suffer from a lot with my job. I've had to totally change my skin care and foundation routine. Long story short, even though I only see a subtle change in my skin so far, others seem to notice a big difference. See the derm. What have you got to lose? See what he tells you as far as foundations go. I was using total full coverage (KVD) to hide my problems and I wouldn't recommend going that route. It may cover it up but it might add to the problem as well. Skin needs to breathe. I switched to mufe mat velvet because it is completely non comodegenic and now I research everything before I buy and look at all the ingredients. It's a bit of a hassle but once you figure out your condition and what aggravates it, avoiding those ingredients will make such a huge difference in the condition/ appearance of your skin. I know your skin will improve. Hang in there! It's hard when it's your face, trust me I know how you feel. See the doctor. It will get better


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 16, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Good morning, everyone!   I'm glad some of you have fun things planned today! I work weekends and have been stuck with the 1-10 shift lately. It really has my spirits down.  I also have a question. The redness in my face seems to have gotten worse, probably due to stress. I've been using prolongwear concealer, but I feel like it sinks into all my little skin inperfections. I'm planning to go to a derm soon, but I hate them because they always make my problems worse it seems.   Any ideas on what would be a good coverup for this keeping my mind my skin is super super dry and inflamed at all times?   Here's a super embarrassing picture. I can't believe I'm posting this, but I'm desperate.


  Has your diet changed recently? That can have a big impact on your skin as well. I know when I'm stressed I tend to eat poorly which adds to the problem. Lots of water, fruits and veggies is the best skincare IMO. Hope it improves for you soon!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 16, 2014)

Anaphora said:


>


  Two good coverage concealers I can think right off the bat are the MUFE and NARS Creamy concealer. I have used both and never had issues with it going cakey or patchy! I have also heard reviews about the It cosmetics one.
  A really good overnight mask option is First Aid beauty one. That stuff is just awesome.
  I do think a visit to Derma can help as do some diet changes with lot of fresh fruits and veggies. Also the high humidity & summer could have aided the same. So probably as the temp cools down a bit, it wil help? But at any rate a visit to Derma would be the best for a long term solution. hth


----------



## Melrose (Aug 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Two good coverage concealers I can think right off the bat are the MUFE and NARS Creamy concealer. I have used both and never had issues with it going cakey or patchy! I have also heard reviews about the It cosmetics one. A really good overnight mask option is First Aid beauty one. That stuff is just awesome. I do think a visit to Derma can help as do some diet changes with lot of fresh fruits and veggies. Also the high humidity & summer could have aided the same. So probably as the temp cools down a bit, it wil help? But at any rate a visit to Derma would be the best for a long term solution. hth


 You are right on about those concealer! Those were two that were recommend for sensitive skin.  Both work very well too.


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 16, 2014)

We got our new puppy today!  Meet Harper!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 16, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> We got our new puppy today!  Meet Harper!


 Wowee he is adorable


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Wowee he is adorable


  Thanks!  She sure is!  It's exciting to have a new member of the family!!


----------



## iLoveBees (Aug 16, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> We got our new puppy today! Meet Harper!


  Awww, she is too too cute. Is it a mini schnauzer? I've been thinking of getting one so that my little boy will have a buddy.


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 16, 2014)

iLoveBees said:


> Awww, she is too too cute. Is it a mini schnauzer? I've been thinking of getting one so that my little boy will have a buddy.


  She's a welsh terrier---which is a miniature Aredaile. We had one 9 years ago.  This one is actually for my youngest son who's 9.  For his birthday last November we promised we would get him a dog in the summer....he's been asking for a dog for years.  It was either a puppy or a guinea pig...my husband said he rather get the dog.  I think it would be good for your son! How old is he?  I saw the top of head in the Nars thread... He would a best friend for life.


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 16, 2014)

Melrose said:


> You are right on about those concealer! Those were two that were recommend for sensitive skin.  Both work very well too.


 I'm going to try to make a dermatologist appointment Monday and will definitely check out the MUFE and NARS concealer! I also read that the Laura Mercier Silk Creme is good for sensitive skin, so I may try to pick up a sample along with a beauty blender at Sephora this week.


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 16, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> We got our new puppy today!  Meet Harper!


 So cute!


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 16, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> So cute!


   Thanks Anaphora!


----------



## iLoveBees (Aug 16, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> She's a welsh terrier---which is a miniature Aredaile. We had one 9 years ago.  This one is actually for my youngest son who's 9.  For his birthday last November we promised we would get him a dog in the summer....he's been asking for a dog for years.  It was either a puppy or a guinea pig...my husband said he rather get the dog.  I think it would be good for your son! How old is he?  I saw the top of head in the Nars thread... He would a best friend for life.


  Aww, what a lucky son. I'd take the dog over the guinea pig too, lol! 9 is a great age b/c he's old enough where you won't have to do most of the work. My son is 2. He's so fascinated by dogs. I really want to get him a gentle dog that's on the small side but solidly built that he can grow up with.


----------



## mel33t (Aug 16, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> We got our new puppy today! Meet Harper!


  Hi Harper!!  Very cute.


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 16, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Hi Harper!!  Very cute.


  Hi Mel!  Did you get anything at Sephora?


----------



## mel33t (Aug 16, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Hi Mel! Did you get anything at Sephora?


  Nada! I went to Sephora and Ulta and didn't pick up anything - which I'm half proud of myself and half disappointed. I'm going to try and hold out until the F&F sale. I really want the new YSL blushes and one of the Fresh lip glosses. I also saw the new MUFE $250 eyeshadow palette... oh my god!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 16, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Nada! I went to Sephora and Ulta and didn't pick up anything - which I'm half proud of myself and half disappointed. I'm going to try and hold out until the F&F sale. I really want the new YSL blushes and one of the Fresh lip glosses. *I also saw the new MUFE $250 eyeshadow palette... oh my god!*








 Dunno what to do about that !!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 16, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Nada! I went to Sephora and Ulta and didn't pick up anything - which I'm half proud of myself and half disappointed. I'm going to try and hold out until the F&F sale. I really want the new YSL blushes and one of the Fresh lip glosses. I also saw the new MUFE $250 eyeshadow palette... oh my god! :thud:


  I think you should be proud!!!  I'll have to check out that pallette!


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 16, 2014)

If only I had $250 for an eyeshadow palette... and were actually half decent at doing eye makeup. :sigh:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 16, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I think you should be proud!!! I'll have to check out that pallette!


----------



## Subparbrina (Aug 16, 2014)

Did the Mac collection threads all close? I need some enabling 

:/


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 16, 2014)

Subparbrina said:


> Did the Mac collection threads all close? I need some enabling
> 
> :/


  You will be able to see all the already launched collections but for the rest you need to have a min of 10 comments to gain access (Scoop section)! hth


----------



## jenise (Aug 16, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> We got our new puppy today!  Meet Harper!


 how cute!!


----------



## Subparbrina (Aug 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> You will be able to see all the already launched collections but for the rest you need to have a min of 10 comments to gain access (Scoop section)! hth


  Thank you!


----------



## mel33t (Aug 16, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> If only I had $250 for an eyeshadow palette... *and were actually half decent at doing eye makeup. *








I'm the exact same, I'm finally getting the hang of blending.


----------



## Subparbrina (Aug 16, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> If only I had $250 for an eyeshadow palette... and were actually half decent at doing eye makeup.


  Same here. I can't blend to save my life.


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


  Oh thank you Vineetha!!  It's beautiful!


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 16, 2014)

mel33t said:


> :lmao: I'm the exact same, I'm finally getting the hang of blending. hboy:


  I suck at blending and the whole eye thing but I love eye shadow pallettes.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 16, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Oh thank you Vineetha!! It's beautiful!


  and pricey


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> and pricey


  Yeah that too!


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 16, 2014)

jenise said:


> how cute!!


  Thanks Jenise!


----------



## CarmenK (Aug 17, 2014)

Morning ladies!! @walkingdead Harper is adorable!  I am trying my hardest to stay out of the ANR thread I really don't need more lippies but LK and GK are calling my name!


----------



## Melrose (Aug 17, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Morning ladies!! @walkingdead Harper is adorable!  I am trying my hardest to stay out of the ANR thread I really don't need more lippies but LK and GK are calling my name!


 Good morning everyone! I know what you mean about ANR. I finally decided I don't need anything from this collection and will wait for the matte lipsticks instead. I just have too many lipsticks similar to the ones in ANR.


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 17, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Good morning everyone! I know what you mean about ANR. I finally decided I don't need anything from this collection and will wait for the matte lipsticks instead. I just have too many lipsticks similar to the ones in ANR.


  I only got Yield To Love and Myself.  I love rose shades, but don't have many, and Myself looked super easy to wear with just some mascara.

  I originally wanted Lingering Kiss, but I'm afraid it will pull brown on me and so I'm holding out for Living Legend in the Matte collection as I think it'll be a lot more flattering on me.  The blushes looked nice, but I'm kind of not a blush girl since if I get my redness under control the last thing I want to do is add pink back in.  

  I'm glad I didn't buy a ton that I didn't need!


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 17, 2014)

Good morning ladies! I just had to post my face of the day. I have my big falsies on!


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 17, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Good morning ladies! I just had to post my face of the day. I have my big falsies on!


 Love it!


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 17, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Good morning ladies! I just had to post my face of the day. I have my big falsies on!


Lovely on you  I never tried false lashes but they look very pretty on you.


----------



## Subparbrina (Aug 17, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Good morning ladies! I just had to post my face of the day. I have my big falsies on!


  So pretty! May I ask what lipstick you're wearing? Looks awesome on you.


----------



## mel33t (Aug 17, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Good morning ladies! I just had to post my face of the day. I have my big falsies on!


  Va Va Voom! 

  What lipstick are you wearing? It looks fantastic on you!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 17, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> We got our new puppy today!  Meet Harper!


What a cutie!





Vineetha said:


>


 This is love!





pandorablack said:


> Good morning ladies! I just had to post my face of the day. I have my big falsies on!


Girl you are gooorgeous!


----------



## katred (Aug 17, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Good morning ladies! I just had to post my face of the day. I have my big falsies on!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That's not the worst I've ever heard of...


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 17, 2014)

[@]katred[/@]  that's why we named her Harper!  To Killing a Mocking Bird is my favorite book!  We named our first Welsh Terrier~Scout and our oldest son Jeremy so we can call him Jem!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 18, 2014)

Good morning ladies!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 18, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Good morning ladies!


  Gooood Morninggggg Mel


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 18, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> We got our new puppy today! Meet Harper!


  Adorable!!! Hi Harper!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 18, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Good morning ladies!


  Good morning!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 18, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Good morning ladies! I just had to post my face of the day. I have my big falsies on!


  You look fabulous!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning!








Hi Buddy? How was the weekend??Abbey looked so VERY cute with her new earrings!!!


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 18, 2014)

Hope everyone is having a good Monday!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 18, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Hope everyone is having a good Monday!








How is the wedding prep going. Did you manage to make the appointment with MAC??


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Hi Buddy? How was the weekend??Abbey looked so VERY cute with her new earrings!!!


  Hey there Buddy! Weekend went pretty well, thanks. Yours? Thanks! She apparently did really well getting them too.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Hey there Buddy! Weekend went pretty well, thanks. Yours? Thanks! She apparently did really well getting them too.


  It was fine fine! Didnt do much. Just few short drives, some mall visit, grocery shopping...the likes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Aww... Even my daughter didnt mind a lot when we had her ears pierced. Just a momentary oops and then that was it. She forgot all about it soon!!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> It was fine fine! Didnt do much. Just few short drives, some mall visit, grocery shopping...the likes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I went to the mall too! I got a friend of mine her first MAC lippy.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I went to the mall too! I got a friend of mine her first MAC lippy.


  Ah I love that! The first time getting someone introduced to a new brand or makeup!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Ah I love that! The first time getting someone introduced to a new brand or makeup!


  So do I, it makes me really happy to spread the makeup love!


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Adorable!!! Hi Harper!


  Hey Naomi!  How are ya!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 18, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Hey Naomi! How are ya!


  Howdy WD! I'm doing pretty good, thank you. How are you?


----------



## mulderitsme (Aug 18, 2014)

I got 2 of 3 of my lip tars today. My first lip tars ever! I'm in loveeee... But I thought they came in pouches? That would be so much more convenient because I don't want to mix up the brushes.


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Howdy WD! I'm doing pretty good, thank you. How are you?


  Doing ok -- kinda sad summer is coming to an end!! The weather here in Jersey has been great.... It really hasn't been hot Hot this summer.  I like the fall weather but every year around the end is summer I get depressed.  Going to try to savor these last few weeks


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 18, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> I got 2 of 3 of my lip tars today. My first lip tars ever! I'm in loveeee... But I thought they came in pouches? That would be so much more convenient because I don't want to mix up the brushes.


  I've never had them come in a pouch when I've ordered them. That's a good idea though. Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 18, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Doing ok -- kinda sad summer is coming to an end!! The weather here in Jersey has been great.... It really hasn't been hot Hot this summer. I like the fall weather but every year around the end is summer I get depressed. Going to try to savor these last few weeks


  I can't wait for summer to end because it's like being in the 7th ring of hell here. Lol. I'm totally looking forward to fall and winter so I can pull out my cozy sweaters and boots!


----------



## mulderitsme (Aug 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've never had them come in a pouch when I've ordered them. That's a good idea though. Can't wait to see pics!


 



Little pouches! Maybe they stopped doing them? I'll post pictures at some point!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 18, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> Little pouches! Maybe they stopped doing them? I'll post pictures at some point!


  Oh maybe they did. I've also never even gotten brushes with them before, but is has been awhile since I ordered.


----------



## mulderitsme (Aug 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh maybe they did. I've also never even gotten brushes with them before, but is has been awhile since I ordered.


  Whaaaaat. I can't imagine applying these without a brush... I'm glad they include one now


----------



## Melrose (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm wondering why I suddenly can't see any images from any of the threads on my phone.


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 18, 2014)

Subparbrina said:


> So pretty! May I ask what lipstick you're wearing? Looks awesome on you.


  That lipstick is MAC Giddy.


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 18, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I'm wondering why I suddenly can't see any images from any of the threads on my phone.


I think it might be the site itself because I suddenly can't see any images on my computer. I can click on the box where the image was and it will pop up, but that's it.


----------



## MinnieLove (Aug 18, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Ohh I got my first lime crime lipstick today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I love LimeCrime! I have Chinchilla, No She Didn't, & My Beautiful Rocket. Out of the 3 Chinchilla is my favorite.I want to get Lipsticks : Airborne Unicorn & D'lilac, Velvetines : Utopia and as for Gloss.. CANDY APPLE!! I keep waiting for that.


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh maybe they did. I've also never even gotten brushes with them before, but is has been awhile since I ordered.


  I just ordered one and it came Friday.  It came in a pouch and brush. They've always come in a pouch and brush whenever I order.


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 18, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> Little pouches! Maybe they stopped doing them? I'll post pictures at some point!


  Hey Mulder!  Which ones did you get?  Is the middle one Anita?  That's the one I got!   Btw I loved the X-files!  I would always had a bowl of popcorn and watched it with the lights off and no one can ever disturb. Those were the days.


----------



## katred (Aug 18, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I'm wondering why I suddenly can't see any images from any of the threads on my phone.


  I had the same problem yesterday but it's ok now. I'll inquire if there's anything that might explain the problem.


----------



## mulderitsme (Aug 18, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Btw I loved the X-files! I would always had a bowl of popcorn and watched it with the lights off and no one can ever disturb. Those were the days.


Those ones actually aren't mine! Mine didn't come with pouches.  I got Vain, Pagan, and Technopagan.
  Aww that sounds like me when I was little!


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I went to the mall too! I got a friend of mine her first MAC lippy.


  Which one did you get her? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  It is always interesting to hear about first MAC lippies - mine was Kinda Sexy.


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 19, 2014)

I swear every time someone posts a FOTD somewhere on Specktra my to-buy list for lippies gets longer. I now think I need: Giddy Patisserie Pure Zen


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Btw I loved the X-files! I would always had a bowl of popcorn and watched it with the lights off and no one can ever disturb. Those were the days.


  X-Files = best.series.ever! I've been re-watching all of them on Netflix the last few months for nostalgia purposes and have been loving it!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Which one did you get her?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I got her Viva Glam II and Spice liner, looked fantastic on her when she tried it on!
  My first MAC lippy was Rebel.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I just ordered one and it came Friday. It came in a pouch and brush. They've always come in a pouch and brush whenever I order.


  So weird, I've always gotten them straight from OCC and never once did mine have brushes or a pouch. :/


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 19, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Which one did you get her?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Mine was MAC Verve and Amorous


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So weird, I've always gotten them straight from OCC and never once did mine have brushes or a pouch. :/


  I get Lip tars from Sephora and they always came with a pouch and brush


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I got her Viva Glam II and Spice liner, looked fantastic on her when she tried it on!
> My first MAC lippy was Rebel.


  I'm sure it did! VG2 is a great color, although when I tried it on it looked like Velvet Teddy on me, so I didn't buy it.
  Rebel… I try it on every time I visit MAC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  One day I will buy you, Rebel. Be prepared!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I'm sure it did! VG2 is a great color, although when I tried it on it looked like Velvet Teddy on me, so I didn't buy it.
> Rebel… I try it on every time I visit MAC.
> 
> 
> ...


  I really like VGII, but I have to wear it with a liner or I feel it washes me out a bit. Looked wonderful on her though straight from the tube. Rebel is one of my all time favorite lippies.


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Mine was MAC Verve and Amorous


  Just had to google Amorous. I wonder why I've never tried that one before - looks so gorgeous


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 19, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Just had to google Amorous. I wonder why I've never tried that one before - looks so gorgeous


  It a gorgeous shadeee!!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 19, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Good morning everyone! I know what you mean about ANR. I finally decided I don't need anything from this collection and will wait for the matte lipsticks instead. I just have too many lipsticks similar to the ones in ANR.


  I agree I think I'm going to wait for the Matte lipsticks instead as well


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Just had to google Amorous. I wonder why I've never tried that one before - looks so gorgeous


  I Googled it too and I think it needs to be added to my To Swatch List!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I really like VGII, but I have to wear it with a liner or I feel it washes me out a bit. Looked wonderful on her though straight from the tube. Rebel is one of my all time favorite lippies.








Good Morning ! I've been missing for a couple of days I finally got my KVD Monarch palette for My B-day this weekend I'm so excited


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 19, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Good Morning ! I've been missing for a couple of days I finally got my KVD Monarch palette for My B-day this weekend I'm so excited


Hey there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Do you like it?
  Any plans for your birthday? Are you going out?


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Good Morning ! I've been missing for a couple of days I finally got my KVD Monarch palette for My B-day this weekend I'm so excited


  Hiya girly! I've been kinda off and on here myself the last few days. Yay about getting your KVD palette and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (early)


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Hiya girly! I've been kinda off and on here myself the last few days. Yay about getting your KVD palette and
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh! I meant my Birthday just passed this weekend it was on Saturday just had a little gathering with some friends nothing big.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I haven't tried it out yet but it looks really pretty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh! Well Happy belated Birthday to you then!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 19, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Good Morning ! I've been missing for a couple of days I finally got my KVD Monarch palette for My B-day this weekend I'm so excited


  Heyyy Buddy! Missed youuuu! Was thinking where you were. Then thought maybe you weere busy with the shifting. Hope everything is done & you are settled!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Happy Birthdayyyy!!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Heyyy Buddy! Missed youuuu! Was thinking where you were. Then thought maybe you weere busy with the shifting. Hope everything is done & you are settled!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I missed you Girls too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the Birthday wishes!!


----------



## Melrose (Aug 19, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I haven't tried it out yet but it looks really pretty :haha:  Oh! I meant my Birthday just passed this weekend it was on Saturday just had a little gathering with some friends nothing big.


 Happy belated birthday girl! Hope it was a good one. Let us know your thoughts on the monarch palette once you try it out. The hubby is always trying to buy it for me and I always say no. I have too many palettes as it is but hey, you never know...


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 19, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I missed you Girls too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAPPY (belated) BIRTHDAY!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 19, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Good Morning ! I've been missing for a couple of days I finally got my KVD Monarch palette for My B-day this weekend I'm so excited :yahoo:


 Hey girlie was just thinking about you yesterday.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 19, 2014)

Happy birthday @rocksteadybaby!


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 19, 2014)

Happy Birthday Rocksteadybaby!!!


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 19, 2014)

Hope your birthday was awesome!


----------



## iLoveBees (Aug 20, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Good morning ladies! I just had to post my face of the day. I have my big falsies on!


  Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!


----------



## CarmenK (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I got her Viva Glam II and Spice liner, looked fantastic on her when she tried it on! My first MAC lippy was Rebel.


 I love vG2 one of my hg! I like to pair it with whirl l/l. So nice of you to buy your friend one! You were so bold from the beginning with your first lippie being rebel :flower: mine was Creme d nude even though it looked horrible on me lol  





rocksteadybaby said:


> I agree I think I'm going to wait for the Matte lipsticks instead as well


  I'm with you girl! I'm not buying anymore lipsticks until the matte collection and viva glam Rihanna even though good kisser Is really tempting lol  Happy belated bday love!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Happy belated bday love!


  I'm going to have to grab Whirl when I'm there tomorrow! I really like VG2 also, but I have to wear it with a liner or it kinda washes me out. :/


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Good morning ladies!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning ladies! :flower:


  Goood Morrrrrninggg


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Goood Morrrrrninggg


  Figured it'd been too long since I tossed a little morning man candy in the thread.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Figured it'd been too long since I tossed a little morning man candy in the thread.


 nothing wrong with that    :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


>


  Nothing wrong at all.


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 20, 2014)

Good morning everyone! Any plans for the day?


----------



## jenise (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm going to have to grab Whirl when I'm there tomorrow! I really like VG2 also, but I have to wear it with a liner or it kinda washes me out. :/


 Whirl :eyelove:


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 20, 2014)

I literally only own one lip liner. Trust In Red. Am I nuts?


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I literally only own one lip liner. Trust In Red. Am I nuts?


  Not nuts at all! I actually just started actually buying liners kinda late last year myself.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Good morning everyone! Any plans for the day?


  Just working and then going home. You?


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Just working and then going home. You?


 Buying a new top for my interview tomorrow. Since I currently work at Starbucks I don't own a lot of nice clothes, so if I get this job I'll have a lot of shopping to do.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 20, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Good morning everyone! Any plans for the day?


 Some tidiness around my house and then relaxing with my boo. How about you.





Anaphora said:


> I literally only own one lip liner. Trust In Red. Am I nuts?





NaomiH said:


> Not nuts at all! I actually just started actually buying liners kinda late last year myself.


 agreed not nuts at all. I also bloomed last year. Started with lipsticks, and lip liner.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 20, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Buying a new top for my interview tomorrow. Since I currently work at Starbucks I don't own a lot of nice clothes, so if I get this job I'll have a lot of shopping to do.


 I pray you get the job your heart desires love.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Buying a new top for my interview tomorrow. Since I currently work at Starbucks I don't own a lot of nice clothes, so if I get this job I'll have a lot of shopping to do.


  I used to work at Starbucks back in the early 2000s!


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 20, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> I pray you get the job your heart desires love.


 Thanks love!    





NaomiH said:


> I used to work at Starbucks back in the early 2000s!


 Ahhh, so you understand my pain. Lol.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Ahhh, so you understand my pain. Lol.


  I liked it, but lord help you if you didn't put enough foam in someone's cappuccino! LOL


----------



## mulderitsme (Aug 20, 2014)

I currently work at Starbucks and I want a new job sooo badly


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning ladies!


  Morning!!!!!!!!!!! or well afternoon rather


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 20, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> I currently work at Starbucks and I want a new job sooo badly


 You'll find something! Just keep looking. Until then, feel free to message me to rant if you need to.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Morning!!!!!!!!!!! or well afternoon rather


  Hey Buddy! I was wondering where you were!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Hey Buddy! I was wondering where you were!


  Long morning Buddy! Some back to back calls. Now me all settled!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 20, 2014)

I think I may have to skip a lot, if not all, of these collections. I need a tablet for classes and I can't afford both.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I think I may have to skip a lot, if not all, of these collections. I need a tablet for classes and I can't afford both.


  I'm feeling you. I need to take care of a few things and am thinking I'm going to have to cut a few lists down or skip a few things all together. :/


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Long morning Buddy! Some back to back calls. Now me all settled!!


  Let the man candy rain down upon us!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Let the man candy rain down upon us!


  So be it!!!


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 20, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I think I may have to skip a lot, if not all, of these collections. I need a tablet for classes and I can't afford both.


Oh no 
  I just bought a lens for my camera and now I feel bad when I think of all the lippies I want to buy.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> So be it!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  OOOMMMMGGG!!!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I liked it, but lord help you if you didn't put enough foam in someone's cappuccino! LOL


 :lol:





NaomiH said:


>





NaomiH said:


>


 Y'all to much


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 20, 2014)

I have to cut down from my list too. I'm thinking the unthinkable which is skipping rhps


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Y'all to much


  Too much fun!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> I have to cut down from my list too. I'm thinking the unthinkable which is skipping rhps


  OH NO! NOT RHPS! 
  I think I'm going to skip the rest of the ANR lippies and not even bother going to the counter tomorrow, grab my blush and niece's glosses from Simpsons, skip everything else until Matte Lip and RHPS and then do a big skiparoo again until whenever something REALLY catches my eye again. I need a sugar daddy.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> OOOMMMMGGG!!!


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> OH NO! NOT RHPS!
> I think I'm going to skip the rest of the ANR lippies and not even bother going to the counter tomorrow, grab my blush and niece's glosses from Simpsons, skip everything else until Matte Lip and RHPS and then do a big skiparoo again until whenever something REALLY catches my eye again. *I need a sugar daddy.*


  Who doesn't?


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Who doesn't?


  Madonna? lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> OH NO! NOT RHPS!
> I think I'm going to skip the rest of the ANR lippies and not even bother going to the counter tomorrow, grab my blush and niece's glosses from Simpsons, skip everything else until Matte Lip and RHPS and then do a big skiparoo again until whenever something REALLY catches my eye again. I need a sugar daddy.


  Next is RHPs and Matte for me too unless there is a MUST HAVE NO DUPE lippie with Nasty gal collection!! 
  I want hundreds of those Audacious lippies and the new MUFE artist shadows!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well not hundreds but a few and as for the MUFE shadows I want to make a 3 pan blush palette. The shades are sooo Purtyyy!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Yeah a sugar daddy would be nice!!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Next is RHPs and Matte for me too unless there is a MUST HAVE NO DUPE lippie with Nasty gal collection!!
> I want hundreds of those Audacious lippies and the new MUFE artist shadows!!!
> 
> 
> ...


  I think I'll have to cash in a few favors with Norman in order to buy it all. lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think I'll have to cash in a few favors with Norman in order to buy it all. lol


  Well with the season 5 rolling out, he should be pretty loaded. Share the wealth!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Oh and after seeing Tom doing the snake hips, I'm tempted to steal him for a sugar daddy too! Don't tell Dolly.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh and after seeing Tom doing the snake hips, I'm tempted to steal him for a sugar daddy too! Don't tell Dolly.


  Soooooooo I have a queshiooon. can i have Norman back


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Soooooooo I have a queshiooon. can i have Norman back


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Well with the season 5 rolling out, he should be pretty loaded. Share the wealth!!!


  You can borrow him on Sunday evenings.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You can borrow him on Sunday evenings.








 Well whatever I can get! *Plans for sunday*


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> OH NO! NOT RHPS!  I think I'm going to skip the rest of the ANR lippies and not even bother going to the counter tomorrow, grab my blush and niece's glosses from Simpsons, skip everything else until Matte Lip and RHPS and then do a big skiparoo again until whenever something REALLY catches my eye again. I need a sugar daddy. :sigh:


 :sigh:  I love artificially wild too, especially I'm interested in those ccb's. At least I can pick up the non perm items like the two lippies, and close my eyes on the lipglass, no blush for me.  I want nasty gal, I want kinky boots, I want rhps and the mattttttes! We all need a sugar daddy!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> I love artificially wild too, especially I'm interested in those ccb's. At least I can pick up the non perm items like the two lippies, and close my eyes on the lipglass, no blush for me. I want nasty gal, I want kinky boots, I want rhps and the mattttttes! We all need a sugar daddy!


  Preferably not the same one or he will need another sugar daddy!!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 20, 2014)

V you cray but I lurve you!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Preferably not the same one or he will need another sugar daddy!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> V you cray but I lurve you!








Love you toooooooooooo Mel!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 20, 2014)

Bahaha y'all are too funny!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Bahaha y'all are too funny!


  We aim to please!


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 20, 2014)

Since I posted about my nasty red skin I went to Sephora and got an amazingly calming Murad moisturizer and the LM Silk Creme.   This is my face with just those two products:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  For reference if you don't want to hunt and missed it, here's my face before: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I never thought my face could look like this with just a little foundation and moisturizer!  Edit: Please ignore my brows, Monday is wax day.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Since I posted about my nasty red skin I went to Sephora and got an amazingly calming Murad moisturizer and the LM Silk Creme.   This is my face with just those two products:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! I might have to check that out for my mom, she has a lot of red in her skin too.


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Looks great! I might have to check that out for my mom, she has a lot of red in her skin too.


  Definitely do.  I have on only a tiny dot there, but it seems pretty buildable if you need it to be.  Looks like skin (or as close as high coverage can) and doesn't settle in my pores.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Awesome! 





Anaphora said:


> Definitely do.  I have on only a tiny dot there, but it seems pretty buildable if you need it to be.  Looks like skin (or as close as high coverage can) and doesn't settle in my pores.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Edit: Please ignore my brows, Monday is wax day.


  Oh Woww!That works perfectly for you!! Yay to finding what works. Took me years to actually find my right foundation!!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MelroseLuvsMkup said:
> 
> 
> > I have to cut down from my list too. I'm thinking the unthinkable which is skipping rhps
> ...


  You and me both, Naomi!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 20, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Since I posted about my nasty red skin I went to Sephora and got an amazingly calming Murad moisturizer and the LM Silk Creme.   This is my face with just those two products:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm so glad that you found something that works well.  My skin reacts badly to new products sometimes and I also get giant red patches on my face and neck. When that happens I won't go out of the house if I can help it.


----------



## ClareyPotter (Aug 21, 2014)

The purple one looks beautiful


----------



## josephine90 (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm thinking of getting the LM silk creme, does it work well with combo-oily acne prone skin?


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 23, 2014)

josephine90 said:


> I'm thinking of getting the LM silk creme, does it work well with combo-oily acne prone skin?


  I have been considering it, too. Been wanting to change up my foundation


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 23, 2014)

Hey, everyone! Just popping in to say hi!


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 23, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I have been considering it, too. Been wanting to change up my foundation


 It's awesome. I'm loving it so far. Go grab a sample and give it a go for a couple days!


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 23, 2014)

josephine90 said:


> I'm thinking of getting the LM silk creme, does it work well with combo-oily acne prone skin?


 I know it's supposed to not clog pores, but I don't know how well it sets on oilier skin as mine is really dry. I've only been setting it with a translucent powder on my nose and under my eyes, but everywhere else I don't bother. Maybe it would be best to use powder all over for oilier skin?  Sorry I'm not much help!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 23, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> It's awesome. I'm loving it so far. Go grab a sample and give it a go for a couple days!


  I will! I should have gotten a sample last weekend when I went to Sephora but I was in a rush. Got the Hourglass Ambient lighting powder in Diffused.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 24, 2014)

Good morning ladies!  Really miss you guys. Today looks like another busy day for me, hope I can get a chance to be on here a bit later.


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 24, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Hey, everyone! Just popping in to say hi!


  Hi Mandy!  Good to see you!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 24, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Hey, everyone! Just popping in to say hi!


hi Mandy! Glad to see ya!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 24, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Good morning ladies!  Really miss you guys. Today looks like another busy day for me, hope I can get a chance to be on here a bit later.


Morning Mel! :hug:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 24, 2014)

Good Morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good Morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :flower:


 Hey :frenz:


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Morning Mel! :hug:


 Na did you get a chance to check out AI blush?


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 24, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Hey :frenz:





MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Na did you get a chance to check out AI blush?


 :haha: I am planning on checking the FE one...After initial dampening reports, everyone seems to be loving it ! :sigh: AI looks quite close to Nars lovejoy shade wise. If that is indeed the case it will make an awesome fall blush. I will take love joy with me when I go & swatch AI alongside and let u know!!


----------



## mel33t (Aug 24, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Hey, everyone! Just popping in to say hi!








 missed you!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 24, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Hey, everyone! Just popping in to say hi!


  Howdy Mandy!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :haha: I am planning on checking the FE one...After initial dampening reports, everyone seems to be loving it ! :sigh: AI looks quite close to Nars lovejoy shade wise. If that is indeed the case it will make an awesome fall blush. I will take love joy with me when I go & swatch AI alongside and let u know!!


 Same here about FE! Planning to get it too!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 24, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Same here about FE! Planning to get it too!








 IKR!!! The last few pages are all FE raves!!!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :haha: I am planning on checking the FE one...After initial dampening reports, everyone seems to be loving it ! :sigh: AI looks quite close to Nars lovejoy shade wise. If that is indeed the case it will make an awesome fall blush. I will take love joy with me when I go & swatch AI alongside and let u know!!


 Ok I hope you like FE,  since everyone seems to. I actually have AI and like it! I haven't worn it yet just did a hand swatch.  It wasn't to frosty to me. When does your nordies come in, mine is coming on Tuesday?


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 24, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Ok I hope you like FE, since everyone seems to. I actually have AI and like it! I haven't worn it yet just did a hand swatch. It wasn't to frosty to me. When does your nordies come in, mine is coming on Tuesday?


  mine came on friday Mel!! It was just HA and I lurrrve it!!!
  Tuesday???


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 24, 2014)

Friday??? And I Tuesday  nordies whyyyyy???  I'm happy you love it V, I bet you look stunning in HA!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 24, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Friday??? And I Tuesday  nordies whyyyyy???  I'm happy you love it V, I bet you look stunning in HA!


 :hug: maybe they will update it after weekend Mel !


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :hug: maybe they will update it after weekend Mel !


 :hug: I'm ok, just as long as my lippies come in one piece.  Not melted, not broken is all I ask.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 24, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> :hug: I'm ok, just as long as my lippies come in one piece.  Not melted, not broken is all I ask.


 It won't!!  Are you planning on getting pink cult Mel?? What is the plan for artificially wild??


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> It won't!!  Are you planning on getting pink cult Mel?? What is the plan for artificially wild??


  I'm torn between all these collections. I'm still trying to figure out what or which collections to skip. No blush for me from artificially wild. I originally wanted all the lipsticks now I only want icon and shitake.  Lipglass I want explicit,  de-nude, and spite. :dunno: about those ccb's anymore, maybe I should get the creme blend due from the Brooke Shields collection hboy:  What about you,  anything from AW?


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 24, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> I'm torn between all these collections. I'm still trying to figure out what or which collections to skip. No blush for me from artificially wild. I originally wanted all the lipsticks now I only want icon and shitake.  Lipglass I want explicit,  de-nude, and spite. :dunno: about those ccb's anymore, maybe I should get the creme blend due from the Brooke Shields collection hboy:  What about you,  anything from AW?


 Umm mostly a skip!! Being a sucker for blushes, I may get talked into getting PC though but other than that nothing!! The Ccb from brook shields looks much prettier and we may get more use out of that than Tis one!! I would def like to skimp on few for the holiday collections!  :dunno: From Simpsons 2 blushes & is&s !!!! I have a feeling nasty gal will launch on the same day since it's online exclusive. So I am planning for the purple lipstick from that one too!! :sigh: I know I want the blush from rhps and diva, but may skimp on the rest!!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Umm mostly a skip!! Being a sucker for blushes, I may get talked into getting PC though but other than that nothing!! The Ccb from brook shields looks much prettier and we may get more use out of that than Tis one!! I would def like to skimp on few for the holiday collections!  :dunno: From Simpsons 2 blushes & is&s !!!! I have a feeling nasty gal will launch on the same day since it's online exclusive. So I am planning for the purple lipstick from that one too!! :sigh: I know I want the blush from rhps and diva, but may skimp on the rest!!


 the Simpsons same list as you but also adding RB and nasty gal same list as you. As far as rhps I have no clue, wish we had swatches by now to help with the decision making.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 24, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> the Simpsons same list as you but also adding RB and nasty gal same list as you. As far as rhps I have no clue, wish we had swatches by now to help with the decision making.


 I am on 2 minds abt RB, dunno abt that one!! :haha: most probably will end up getting that too!! Yeah hopefully we will get rhps swatches soon too!! Nasty gal looks like it's gonna be a blind buy!! I really don't like that still.. I do t wanna end up skipping a purple !!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 24, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Hi Mandy!  Good to see you!





NaomiH said:


> hi Mandy! Glad to see ya!





mel33t said:


> missed you!





Vineetha said:


> Howdy Mandy!!!


  Hi, I missed you all!  I'll be back on a more limited basis, but I will pop in from time to time to see how everyone is doing. Made any awesome purchases since I left? If so, what are some of your favorites?


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 24, 2014)

Hello Mandy.   Glad to see you here. How are you doing ?  I purchased some Chanel makeup and MAC Cheeky Bugger and Peaches & Cream 2 great blushes !


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 24, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Hello Mandy.   Glad to see you here. How are you doing ?  I purchased some Chanel makeup and MAC Cheeky Bugger and Peaches & Cream 2 great blushes !


  Ooh, that pic has me drooling! What is that first blush?


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 24, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Hi, I missed you all!  I'll be back on a more limited basis, but I will pop in from time to time to see how everyone is doing. Made any awesome purchases since I left? If so, what are some of your favorites?


  Hi Mandy!  Missed you too.  I got AI, KG, LK from the ANR,  2 of the NARs audacious lipsticks and the BECCA champagne highlighter!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 24, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Hi Mandy!  Missed you too.  I got AI, KG, LK from the ANR,  2 of the NARs audacious lipsticks and the BECCA champagne highlighter!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 24, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Hi, I missed you all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Whyyyyyyyyyyyy?

  I got LK,GK,HA, YTL and FE blush from ANR collection, 4 of NARS Audacious lipsticks (Dominique, Vivien, Audrey and Silivia), Becca Highlighter in Champagne Gold umm... thats it I think!! Some B&BW candles too!


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Whyyyyyyyyyyyy?  I got LK,GK,HA, YTL and FE blush from ANR collection, 4 of NARS Audacious lipsticks (Dominique, Vivien, Audrey and Silivia), Becca Highlighter in Champagne Gold umm... thats it I think!! Son B&BW candles too!


  Oh yeah!  I forgot my candles too and unlawful nars blush


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 24, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Nice!! which of the Nars lipsticks did you get? I've been eyeing them.


  I got Anita and Jane.  Which ones were you eyeing?


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Whyyyyyyyyyyyy?  I got LK,GK,HA, YTL and FE blush from ANR collection, 4 of NARS Audacious lipsticks (Dominique, Vivien, Audrey and Silivia), Becca Highlighter in Champagne Gold umm... thats it I think!! Some B&BW candles too!


  Ooh, those all sound lovely! Oh, and some people here aren't especially happy to have me back and I don't want to overstay my welcome. It's just more peaceful for me to not to post as frequently anymore.  





walkingdead said:


> Oh yeah!  I forgot my candles too and unlawful nars blush


  Unlawful working out?  





walkingdead said:


> I got Anita and Jane.  Which ones were you eyeing?


  All of them? LOL! I will have to swatch them first.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 24, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Ooh, those all sound lovely! Oh, and some people here aren't especially happy to have me back and I don't want to overstay my welcome. It's just more peaceful for me to not to post as frequently anymore. Unlawful working out? All of them? LOL! I will have to swatch them first.


  Who in the hell doesn't want you around? You're one of the sweetest ladies here!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 24, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Ooh, those all sound lovely! Oh, and some people here aren't especially happy to have me back and I don't want to overstay my welcome. It's just more peaceful for me to not to post as frequently anymore. Unlawful working out? All of them? LOL! I will have to swatch them first.


  I wanted all of them too at first but now I only want 2 more Vivien & I forgot the other one--/ I have to check that Nars thread to see what I wanted to get.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 24, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I wanted all of them too at first but now I only want 2 more Vivien & I forgot the other one--/ I have to check that Nars thread to see what I wanted to get.


  Vanessa?


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 24, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Ooh, those all sound lovely! Oh, and some people here aren't especially happy to have me back and I don't want to overstay my welcome. It's just more peaceful for me to not to post as frequently anymore. Unlawful working out? All of them? LOL! I will have to swatch them first.


 Your such a sweet lady. Some ppl just need to get over themselves.  We are to grown for this, we all are here because we have something in common.  Of course over time we get to build some awesome friendships, which is the cool and the fun part. Please don't stop posting or limiting yourself for other ppl; who sometimes can be joy killers,  we love you Mandy. :hug:


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 24, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Who in the hell doesn't want you around? You're one of the sweetest ladies here!!!


  You are so sweet! I won't stir up anymore public drama on here, though. There has been enough already. How are you doing? I saw the pic of you in LK... it is so perfect on you!!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 24, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I wanted all of them too at first but now I only want 2 more Vivien & I forgot the other one--/ I have to check that Nars thread to see what I wanted to get.


  I'm gonna get myself in trouble with these lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 24, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> All of them? LOL! I will have to swatch them first.









  Mandyyy- For me I know all the comments/opinions will not be up to my taste or liking. All I do is just skip those and go to the next.We are a group of very different people with a common love for makeup! Sometimes we find a common ground sometimes we dont! Dont let that limit yourself!~ It can be real fun more often than not!


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Vanessa? :haha:


  LOL!! Vineetha!  You know better than me!!   I'm so confused!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 24, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I'm so confused!








I do


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 24, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Your such a sweet lady. Some ppl just need to get over themselves.  We are to grown for this, we all are here because we have something in common.  Of course over time we get to build some awesome friendships, which is the cool and the fun part. Please don't stop posting or limiting yourself for other ppl; who sometimes can be joy killers,  we love you Mandy. :hug:


  Love you, too!   Definitely too old for the drama. It would be nice if we could just enjoy our love of makeup with each other and leave it at that. I hope so!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :hug:   Mandyyy- For me I know all the comments/opinions will not be up to my taste or liking. All I do is just skip those and go to the next.We are a group of very different people with a common love for makeup! Sometimes we find a common ground sometimes we dont! Dont let that limit yourself!~ It can be real fun more often than not!


  :kiss:


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :hug:   Mandyyy- For me I know all the comments/opinions will not be up to my taste or liking. All I do is just skip those and go to the next.We are a group of very different people with a common love for makeup! Sometimes we find a common ground sometimes we dont! Dont let that limit yourself!~ It can be real fun more often than not!


  I agree with everything you said!  ️


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 24, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Your such a sweet lady. Some ppl just need to get over themselves.  We are to grown for this, we all are here because we have something in common.  Of course over time we get to build some awesome friendships, which is the cool and the fun part. Please don't stop posting or limiting yourself for other ppl; who sometimes can be joy killers,  we love you Mandy. :hug:





Vineetha said:


> :hug:   Mandyyy- For me I know all the comments/opinions will not be up to my taste or liking. All I do is just skip those and go to the next.We are a group of very different people with a common love for makeup! Sometimes we find a common ground sometimes we dont! Dont let that limit yourself!~ It can be real fun more often than not!


  Totally agree with these wise comments [@]MandyVanHook[/@]. If I see anything rude or unnecessary I just skip past it now. People aren't going to change, so there's no point in fueling their fires.. just let them burn themselves out.


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 24, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Your such a sweet lady. Some ppl just need to get over themselves.  We are to grown for this, we all are here because we have something in common.  Of course over time we get to build some awesome friendships, which is the cool and the fun part. Please don't stop posting or limiting yourself for other ppl; who sometimes can be joy killers,  we love you Mandy. :hug:


  So true!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 24, 2014)

I have the VMA's on just to see if there is any awesome makeup! Lol


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 24, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> You are so sweet! I won't stir up anymore public drama on here, though. There has been enough already. How are you doing? I saw the pic of you in LK... it is so perfect on you!!!


  Thank you so much! I've been good, classes have started and I'm enjoying getting back into the swing of things. How have you been?


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 24, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thank you so much! I've been good, classes have started and I'm enjoying getting back into the swing of things. How have you been?


  I've been doing pretty well! Nothing really new or exciting going on, but I definitely can't complain.


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 24, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I have the VMA's on just to see if there is any awesome makeup! Lol


 See anything good? I don't have TV so I'll live through you.   P.S. I'm super glad you're back! Missed seeing you around the threads.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 24, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> See anything good? I don't have TV so I'll live through you.   P.S. I'm super glad you're back! Missed seeing you around the threads.


  Thank you so much, Sweetie! Missed you, too. None of the makeup looks have really stood out to me. I mean, nothing that has really inspired me.


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 25, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Ooh, that pic has me drooling! What is that first blush?


  Innocence a muted rosewood pink  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And Rose Glacier a brighter pink with Gold Shimmer


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> *P.S. I'm super glad you're back! Missed seeing you around the threads.*


  So am I!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Na did you get a chance to check out AI blush?


  I did out of curiosity, it was pretty light on me and I didn't really care for the frost finish. It's pretty, but I don't see it as anything I feel someone needs to have.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Hi, I missed you all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CarmenK (Aug 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Whyyyyyyyyyyyy?
> 
> I got LK,GK,HA, YTL and FE blush from ANR collection, 4 of NARS Audacious lipsticks (Dominique, Vivien, Audrey and Silivia), Becca Highlighter in Champagne Gold umm... thats it I think!! Some B&BW candles too!
> 
> ...


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Who in the hell doesn't want you around? You're one of the sweetest ladies here!!!


  Right?


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 25, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> hey!! glad to see your posts again!








 Heyyyyyyyyyyyy Long time no see? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I lurveee Audacious Lippie formula well except for the price point!! But they are really awesome. Excellent color payoff and long staying. The shades are soooooooooooooooo pretty! But you can really see some overlaps between the shades meaning some has just slight variation between them. So Far I really like 6 of them - Got Dominique, Vivien, Silivia and Audrey. I am planning on Anna and Jane and thats about it! Carmen is gorgeous too!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 25, 2014)

I am yet to receive Dominique. Since Monday is fedex leave day, I guess I will get it tomm. I will post the swatches then!!!


----------



## CarmenK (Aug 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyyy Long time no see?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Girl I've been trying to stay low key off this forum so I wouldn't be sucked into buying stuff but that didn't work lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did manage to skip the ANR collection but I can't stop thinking about LK! I have to hold out until the F&F sales to get the audacious lipsticks though especially since I want so many 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dominique is a must have and I can't wait to see your swatches!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 25, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Girl I've been trying to stay low key off this forum so I wouldn't be sucked into buying stuff but that didn't work lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The entire enabling action is now in the teambuyitallthread! Those Audacious lippies, Oh My I wanted everything the first time I saw that. But now its down to 6. I will wait for F&F to get the remaining 2! There are a lot of overlaps within the range itself so I am sure you will be able to narrow it down to whatever you need. By then we will have lot more swatches too!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Keep popping in! I promise not to enable! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  As for LK, Personally I like it but it isnt my fav. There is a bit too much black in the shade than plum, so I dont find it incredibly flattering on me. I am sure the one in the matte collection will fare a LOT better!


----------



## Melrose (Aug 25, 2014)

Hey there ladies! Just popping in to say hi. Been so busy lately. Today was the first day of school so I'm back teaching after a nice, restful 10 weeks of summer vacation. Why can't we all just win the lottery and retire for life with a lifetime supply of makeup? Lol, hey, a girl can dream right? Hope all you ladies are doing well


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi ladies,  It has been a while since I posted here. But clearly I've been on but not on this thread. I was dealing with some personal issues and mainly surrounding my mom. I didn't know how to come on this thread and not spill out my heart. So I picked to ignore it and post everywhere else. But today I had a breaking point. I haven't cried so much in my life.  It has been coming a long time and things are not going to be ok. I thought they could be. I didn't know where else to post this. I just needed to vent.  If you ladies don't want to talk to me, that is fine. Just ignore me and move pass my comment. I am glad to see all you ladies are well and been buying wonderful items. Good to see Mandy is back too. Alas I'll see you ladies around. Have a wonderful rest of the day.  Love you all :hug:


----------



## mel33t (Aug 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Love you all


  Dolly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




{there really should be like a bear hug smilely}
  I'm sorry you've been having such a rough time lately. I truly hope things can just be easier for you if they can't be okay. I only "know" you through Specktra but you're such a kind and gentle person and you have a good heart. You seem like a strong person too. If you ever need someone to vent to, and I don't think I'm speaking alone, you can always talk to me. Sometimes it's better to have the big breakdown, let it happen, think the absolute worst and then take a deep breath and move forward because that's all we can do. 
  Big hugs and tons of love {and prayers if that's okay} coming your way.


----------



## mel33t (Aug 25, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


>


  Shoot... I need those. 
  Does Rose Glacier have a ton of shimmer on it?


----------



## Melrose (Aug 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hi ladies,  It has been a while since I posted here. But clearly I've been on but not on this thread. I was dealing with some personal issues and mainly surrounding my mom. I didn't know how to come on this thread and not spill out my heart. So I picked to ignore it and post everywhere else. But today I had a breaking point. I haven't cried so much in my life.  It has been coming a long time and things are not going to be ok. I thought they could be. I didn't know where else to post this. I just needed to vent.  If you ladies don't want to talk to me, that is fine. Just ignore me and move pass my comment. I am glad to see all you ladies are well and been buying wonderful items. Good to see Mandy is back too. Alas I'll see you ladies around. Have a wonderful rest of the day.  Love you all :hug:


 Dolly, although I only know you through specktra, you have given me more laughs and smiles than you'll ever know. I know you are a kind person that cares deeply about your family, especially your mom. Whatever you are going through, I just want you to know you are not alone. I will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. If you ever need anything, I'm always here.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Hey there ladies! Just popping in to say hi. Been so busy lately. Today was the first day of school so I'm back teaching after a nice, restful 10 weeks of summer vacation. Why can't we all just win the lottery and retire for life with a lifetime supply of makeup? Lol, hey, a girl can dream right? Hope all you ladies are doing well


Hey girl  I hope your first day back went well!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hi ladies,  It has been a while since I posted here. But clearly I've been on but not on this thread. I was dealing with some personal issues and mainly surrounding my mom. I didn't know how to come on this thread and not spill out my heart. So I picked to ignore it and post everywhere else. But today I had a breaking point. I haven't cried so much in my life.  It has been coming a long time and things are not going to be ok. I thought they could be. I didn't know where else to post this. I just needed to vent.  If you ladies don't want to talk to me, that is fine. Just ignore me and move pass my comment. I am glad to see all you ladies are well and been buying wonderful items. Good to see Mandy is back too. Alas I'll see you ladies around. Have a wonderful rest of the day.  Love you all :hug:


I  you Dolly! I'm dirty things are not going well for you like they should be and if you ever need anything, I'm always around and will try to offer a helping hand. :hug:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Dolly :hug: {there really should be like a bear hug smilely} I'm sorry you've been having such a rough time lately. I truly hope things can just be easier for you if they can't be okay. I only "know" you through Specktra but you're such a kind and gentle person and you have a good heart. You seem like a strong person too. If you ever need someone to vent to, and I don't think I'm speaking alone, you can always talk to me. Sometimes it's better to have the big breakdown, let it happen, think the absolute worst and then take a deep breath and move forward because that's all we can do.  Big hugs and tons of love {and prayers if that's okay} coming your way.





Melrose said:


> Dolly, although I only know you through specktra, you have given me more laughs and smiles than you'll ever know. I know you are a kind person that cares deeply about your family, especially your mom. Whatever you are going through, I just want you to know you are not alone. I will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. If you ever need anything, I'm always here.


Thank you ladies. Having you all say that has helped me know I am not alone.  It has just been a really tough month for me. I don't want to keep being a downer.  :grouphug:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I  you Dolly! I'm dirty things are not going well for you like they should be and if you ever need anything, I'm always around and will try to offer a helping hand. :hug:


I  you too Naomi. I know you are, you always keep me laughing and with the man candy it helps keep my mind off the bad :kiss:


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

Lmao @ "I'm dirty things"!! Stupid damn predictive text! Guess that means I type in " I'm dirty " too often. Hahahaha


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I  you too Naomi. I know you are, you always keep me laughing and with the man candy it helps keep my mind off the bad :kiss:


:kiss: :hug:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Lmao @ "I'm dirty things"!! Stupid damn predictive text! Guess that means I type in " I'm dirty " too often. Hahahaha


:lmao: see even when you are being kind you always make me laugh.  Haha yes yes it proves you do


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :lmao: see even when you are being kind you always make me laugh.  Haha yes yes it proves you do


Maybe I should change to an unsmart keyboard so I can stop having this one narc me out.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Maybe I should change to an unsmart keyboard so I can stop having this one narc me out.


That would be best lol probably


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Love you all


  What????????? Thats my fav passtime! 





  I hope everything is sorted out soon D!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> What????????? Thats my fav passtime!  :hug:   I hope everything is sorted out soon D!!


Thanks V. i hope so too. Idk how much more I can take. I am just running around in circles. One tells me one thing and another tells me another.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thanks V. i hope so too. Idk how much more I can take. I am just running around in circles. One tells me one thing and another tells me another.


  I can only imagine how hard that is! But dont loose heart D! Give it some time and hopefully the worst will pass soon!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I can only imagine how hard that is! But dont loose heart D! Give it some time and hopefully the worst will pass soon! :support:


Thanks V :hug: :kiss:


----------



## Melrose (Aug 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Hey girl  I hope your first day back went well!


 The first day back went pretty smoothly but it kinda kicked my ass, lol. Having to stand on my feet all day was hard especially after I got used to my afternoon naps in the summer :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

Melrose said:


> The first day back went pretty smoothly but it kinda kicked my ass, lol. Having to stand on my feet all day was hard especially after I got used to my afternoon naps in the summer :haha:


I can imagine.  Lol


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Love you all


Hey hon!
  We won't ignore you and don't talk to you. One good thing about specktra that you can always write what's on your mind and people will be there for you and so we will for you. You're a wonderful, strong person, you do so much for family and that's really nice of you. I don't think many people could go through what you have to go through. It is no wonder though that you "break down" sometimes. That's just normal, no one could stay strong here and sometimes crying makes things a little better (at least it does for me), sometimes you can't do anything else. I'm one of these people who break out in tears very easily, sometimes you just have to do that when there are so many things on your mind.
  Dolly, you truly are an amazing person (yep, I can say that although I don't know you in person) never forget that.
  I wish there was something I could do to make things easier for you... I'll send you a big fat hug:





 x1000


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Hey hon! We won't ignore you and don't talk to you. One good thing about specktra that you can always write what's on your mind and people will be there for you and so we will for you. You're a wonderful, strong person, you do so much for family and that's really nice of you. I don't think many people could go through what you have to go through. It is no wonder though that you "break down" sometimes. That's just normal, no one could stay strong here and sometimes crying makes things a little better (at least it does for me), sometimes you can't do anything else. I'm one of these people who break out in tears very easily, sometimes you just have to do that when there are so many things on your mind. Dolly, you truly are an amazing person (yep, I can say that although I don't know you in person) never forget that. I wish there was something I could do to make things easier for you... I'll send you a big fat hug: :support:  x1000


What you said is the truth.  You ladies are so kind and truly special loving people. Thank you for the very kind words :hug:


----------



## novocainedreams (Aug 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Love you all


  *BIG GIANT HUGS* I haven't been around much, struggling myself lately with personal issues. Sometimes crying is all we can do, sometimes we need it, it is cathartic, it releases emotions we let build up inside of ourselves(especially some, who help and do for others, and don't let anyone help them, who tell people, "I'm OK" even when they are crumbling inside. I think, like me, you are one of those people). Just know there are people there for you, here, you are a bright shining light that people enjoy talking to, and would be there for you, even if it's just to listen to your vent, or spew nonsense or tell I'm having a bad day to.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> *BIG GIANT HUGS* I haven't been around much, struggling myself lately with personal issues. Sometimes crying is all we can do, sometimes we need it, it is cathartic, it releases emotions we let build up inside of ourselves(especially some, who help and do for others, and don't let anyone help them, who tell people, "I'm OK" even when they are crumbling inside. I think, like me, you are one of those people). Just know there are people there for you, here, you are a bright shining light that people enjoy talking to, and would be there for you, even if it's just to listen to your vent, or spew nonsense or tell I'm having a bad day to. :support:


I agree, I hold it all in just like you. I'm always ok like you said. I can move and groove. Crying does help, it makes people feel good truthfully (well me). I'm sorry you are struggling with things aswell. It can be very tough sometimes. If you ever need to chat I am here for you too. :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 26, 2014)

Good morning everyone!


----------



## CarmenK (Aug 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning everyone!


  Morning!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was finally able to snag a Heaux lipstick lol I hope I love it!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 26, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Awww dolly we are all here for you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Heaux is gorgeous! I hope you love it as much as I do! Pics when you get it please!


----------



## CarmenK (Aug 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Heaux is gorgeous! I hope you love it as much as I do! Pics when you get it please!


  It really is and I have nothing like it in my collection, I've been hunting this down for a while  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Of course I will post pictures my love!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning everyone!


 Good morning :frenz:


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 26, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Good morning


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 26, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Good morning


  Good Morninggg Mel! Howdyyyy


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good Morninggg Mel! Howdyyyy


 Hey my darling!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 26, 2014)

Can't believe I actually found useful links this morning!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :yaay: :yaay: :yaay: :yaay:   Can't believe I actually found useful links this morning!


 You did awesome :frenz: Thank you hon.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Can't believe I actually found useful links this morning!


  Awesome Ninja work Buddy!!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 26, 2014)

I think I'm gonna go back and label the pics. Might as well


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :yaay: :yaay: :yaay: :yaay:   Can't believe I actually found useful links this morning!


You are awesome


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Love you all








Dolly I know and understand. Crying is sometimes the best way to feel better.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hi ladies,  It has been a while since I posted here. But clearly I've been on but not on this thread. I was dealing with some personal issues and mainly surrounding my mom. I didn't know how to come on this thread and not spill out my heart. So I picked to ignore it and post everywhere else. But today I had a breaking point. I haven't cried so much in my life.  It has been coming a long time and things are not going to be ok. I thought they could be. I didn't know where else to post this. I just needed to vent.  If you ladies don't want to talk to me, that is fine. Just ignore me and move pass my comment. I am glad to see all you ladies are well and been buying wonderful items. Good to see Mandy is back too. Alas I'll see you ladies around. Have a wonderful rest of the day.  Love you all :hug:


  I'm sorry for what you are having to go through with your mom, Dolly. I hope that things get better for you.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Awww dolly we are all here for you!:support:  And please don't hesitate to come here and talk, I know this is primarily a makeup thread but we all have our bad days and its good to talk about it.   TEAM ENABLERVILLE! :grouphug:      Morning!! :stars:   I was finally able to snag a Heaux lipstick lol I hope I love it!


 Thank you Carmen  Means a lot btw Heaux is amazing. Glad you found it 


Dominique33 said:


> Dolly I know and understand. Crying is sometimes the best way to feel better.


So very true Dominique


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm sorry for what you are having to go through with your mom, Dolly. I hope that things get better for you.


Thank you mandy :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You are awesome


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 26, 2014)

Just now wandered over here. Dolly, I hope things start to look up for you soon. Also, don't ever feel like you can't talk about stuff here. I know I'm pretty new, but I can still tell how much everyone cares for you around here. You're awesome.:hug:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Just now wandered over here. Dolly, I hope things start to look up for you soon. Also, don't ever feel like you can't talk about stuff here. I know I'm pretty new, but I can still tell how much everyone cares for you around here. You're awesome.


  Thank you @Anaphora that was a really nice thing to say.
  I care about all of you so much, everyone on here. I am here for any of you too.
  Even though I am going through my own stuff, I am always willing to lend a helping hand or an ear to listen.


----------



## CarmenK (Aug 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank you @Anaphora that was a really nice thing to say.
> I care about all of you so much, everyone on here. I am here for any of you too.
> Even though I am going through my own stuff, I am always willing to lend a helping hand or an ear to listen.


  Your so sweet dolly


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Your so sweet dolly :kiss:


as are you Carmen :hug:


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 28, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Pure Zen


  You DO need Giddy and Pure Zen. I have both and I luv them.


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 28, 2014)

Dolly, I'm sorry you're having a hard time right now.

  I also am having a difficult time, my ex fiancee was abusive and leaving that relationship was very difficult and painful.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Dolly, I'm sorry you're having a hard time right now.  I also am having a difficult time, my ex fiancee was abusive and leaving that relationship was very difficult and painful.


Thank you and Love I am glad you got out. An abusive relationship is no place for anyone. I know it was tough and sad. But remember this you are better off. You can have a happy life, this relationship though over doesn't define you as a person. The strength to leave him is a powerful thing. You are a strong person. And very much loved.


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You are a strong person. And very much loved.








  I can't find the hug smiley so this will have to do.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> :kiss:   I can't find the hug smiley so this will have to do.


:hug: it'll be ok. You'll be ok. Remember that please. I've seen too many people hurt themselves thinking it won't be ok, once you leave your abuser. I don't want you to feel that way.


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I don't want you to feel that way.


  I did feel that way (esp because I was depending on him for housing and transportation). Then the place I was staying at had badbugs, and I was so covered in bites my school sent me home (to avoid spreading a potential parasite). That was the last straw. I ended up at the psych hospital. I was there for a week and finally left to stay with some friends. I'm moving back to the sober living house I was at before I moved in with my ex on the 3rd. And I'll take the bus to school. It will be ok. It will.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I did feel that way (esp because I was depending on him for housing and transportation). Then the place I was staying at had badbugs, and I was so covered in bites my school sent me home (to avoid spreading a potential parasite). That was the last straw. I ended up at the psych hospital. I was there for a week and finally left to stay with some friends. I'm moving back to the sober living house I was at before I moved in with my ex on the 3rd. And I'll take the bus to school. It will be ok. It will.


Sounds terrible. I'm glad you had a final straw, that is important. I'msorry you ended up there, but I am sure it gave you peace, and a clear head. Also a wonderful sleep with no bugs.  It will be ok. You'll make it work so it is ok.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 29, 2014)

Good morning ladies!  To Dolly Snow and Pandorablack *Big Hug* Pandorablack I am very proud of you for leaving an unhealthy relationship. Keep your head up my darling, you are BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 29, 2014)

Good Morningg Mel!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 29, 2014)

Good morning ladies!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning ladies!


  Gah! Why are these emoji's on strike! I wanted to share my long weekend excitement!!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Gah! Why are these emoji's on strike! I wanted to share my long weekend excitement!!


  I don't know but I'm way sad about it.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't know but I'm way sad about it.


  Me too!!! *sad smiley*


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Me too!!! *sad smiley*


  *cry*


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 29, 2014)

Good morning everyone!  I'm also sad about the emoji strike.  I feel way too serious.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 29, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Good morning everyone!  I'm also sad about the emoji strike.  I feel way too serious.


  Good morning! I feel the same all the pizzazz has been drained out of the site. :/


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 29, 2014)

Yeah ....Some comments end up being way too serious when it was suppposedly a joke (haha)..gah hopefully they will be back soon!!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yeah ....Some comments end up being way too serious when it was suppposedly a joke (haha)..gah hopefully they will be back soon!!


  Or I'm going to have to resort to gif mania.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Or I'm going to have to resort to gif mania.


  haha that could work too!! I hope they are aware though!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> haha that could work too!! I hope they are aware though!


  I hope so too, I miss the smileys.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 29, 2014)

Good morning ladies!!!


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 29, 2014)

Good morning ladies


----------



## CarmenK (Aug 29, 2014)

Morning ladies!! I hope everyone got what they wanted from the Simpsons/Artificially wild collection! I'm so looking forward to next Thursday to check all this out in stores!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 29, 2014)

Good Morning Ladies!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good Morning Ladies!!!


  GOOD MORNING LADIES!


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> GOOD MORNING LADIES!


Good morning


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 29, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Morning ladies!! I hope everyone got what they wanted from the Simpsons/Artificially wild collection! I'm so looking forward to next Thursday to check all this out in stores!


 :nods:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 29, 2014)

They are back!!! :nanas: :haha: :lol: :lmao: :shock:  :flower:  Ummm just checking :wink:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi Ladies!!! Glad to see all my Lovely's are still here chatting away . I miss you girls sorry been so busy


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 29, 2014)

Hey Buddy! Good Morning!!All settled after the move?


----------



## CarmenK (Aug 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Ummm just checking


  I still can't see them =(


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Love you all


  Aww!! Boo Boo Kitty I'm so sorry your having such a hard time I just want you to know and everyone else that I'm here for you ladies. I know we only know each other on specktra but I see all of us as Sister we are our own little family here. And if there is anything someone needs to say or just vent to I'm here for you  . I love all you girls!! Dolly hold your head up high your such a sweet, funny and beautiful person inside and out. You brought so much joy to all of us here on the forum and I don't like to see you unhappy,  I want you to remember if you need anyone to talk to you can always count on me .


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 29, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> I still can't see them =(


Me neither...


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 29, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Hi Ladies!!! Glad to see all my Lovely's are still here chatting away . I miss you girls sorry been so busy


  We've missed you too Brows! Hope all is going well!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 29, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> I still can't see them =(


  ummm.uh..me too! Hehe they work when I am on my phone not the laptop!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 29, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Aww!! Boo Boo Kitty I'm so sorry your having such a hard time I just want you to know and everyone else that I'm here for you ladies. I know we only know each other on specktra but I see all of us as Sister we are our own little family here. And if there is anything someone needs to say or just vent to I'm here for you  . I love all you girls!! Dolly hold your head up high your such a sweet, funny and beautiful person inside and out. You brought so much joy to all of us here on the forum and I don't like to see you unhappy,  I want you to remember if you need anyone to talk to you can always count on me .


I see it the same way, it is a sisterhood. You are right. It is a lovely thought to know we can all vent to each other. It is important because sometimes in our own lives we suffer alone with thoughts and ideas. Sometimes we haven't got people we can vent too. But on this forum we can. It helps ease it all. Thank you though, I appreciate it very much brows. I knpw you are busy and I hope it lightens up some for you. So you can relax and enjoy life. :hug:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Yup!! It's a sisterhood we have here 
  But I want you to know no matter how busy I seem I'll always be here if you want someone to talk to and I know you'll do the same for me too  . I have friends but I feel sometimes I can't always share everything with them and I know with you ladies I can speak freely without judgement .


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 29, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Hi Ladies!!! Glad to see all my Lovely's are still here chatting away . I miss you girls sorry been so busy


 Hey buddy,  happy to see you love.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Aug 29, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Hey buddy, happy to see you love.


  Nice to see you too Love   LMAO!! I just posted you a comment on the other forum I missed you


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 29, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Nice to see you too Love   LMAO!! I just posted you a comment on the other forum I missed you


 Awww girl missed you too. I missed the post.....i'm sure I'll get it soon. I agree with you, I'll even say you guys are more like my sisters than my very own (that's a story for another day). How is everything with you?


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 29, 2014)

Man could I use some retail therapy right now. Five days till payday!


----------



## mel33t (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi everybody    Had a crazy busy day. @pandorablack uh desperately need retail therapy over here. Beyond frustrated at work. But that's life.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 29, 2014)

Howdy @mel33t ! *waves*


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 29, 2014)

Man could I use some retail therapy right now. Five days till payday!


mel33t said:


> Had a crazy busy day. @pandorablack uh desperately need retail therapy over here. Beyond frustrated at work. But that's life.


  I'm sorry you had a bad day at work. That sucks.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 29, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Hi everybody    Had a crazy busy day. @pandorablack uh desperately need retail therapy over here. Beyond frustrated at work. But that's life.


 Hey Mel!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 29, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Had a crazy busy day. @pandorablack uh desperately need retail therapy over here. Beyond frustrated at work. But that's life.


  heyy howdy!!!! Did you pick up Naked basics 2 yest?


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 29, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Hi everybody    Had a crazy busy day. @pandorablack uh desperately need retail therapy over here. Beyond frustrated at work. But that's life.


  Hi Mel!  Sorry that you had such a crappy day at work.  When I have a frustrating day I always want to buy something.  I used to work close enough to a MAC store that I could go on my lunch break. That was dangerous!  I hope your day gets better.  Just think of the goodies that you'll be getting and go home and play with make-up. That makes me feel better sometimes.


----------



## Melrose (Aug 29, 2014)

Hey lovely ladies! Just popping in to say I've missed you all these last couple days. It's been a looooooong week and work is kicking my ass. I need a long nap. Not even the thought of possibly buying new makeup can lift my tired mood...well, maybe if mac decided to release the matte lippies early, lol.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 29, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Hey lovely ladies! Just popping in to say I've missed you all these last couple days. It's been a looooooong week and work is kicking my ass. I need a long nap. Not even the thought of possibly buying new makeup can lift my tired mood...well, maybe if mac decided to release the matte lippies early, lol.


 Hey Mel!!! Howdy!!!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 30, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Dolly, I'm sorry you're having a hard time right now.  I also am having a difficult time, my ex fiancee was abusive and leaving that relationship was very difficult and painful.


  @Pandora, I don't know you that well but I do know that what you did is hard to do.  But years from now you will be so glad that you did.   I'm old enough to have some regrets about some choices, but doing that was something I've never, ever regretted.  Once I learned that I was happier without that guy, it just made me stronger.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 30, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Hey lovely ladies! Just popping in to say I've missed you all these last couple days. It's been a looooooong week and work is kicking my ass. I need a long nap. Not even the thought of possibly buying new makeup can lift my tired mood...well, maybe if mac decided to release the matte lippies early, lol.


 Hey buddy,  I've missed you too. I hope you can get some rest today tho. Did you pick anything up from the Simpsons?


----------



## CarmenK (Aug 30, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Hey lovely ladies! Just popping in to say I've missed you all these last couple days. It's been a looooooong week and work is kicking my ass. I need a long nap. *Not even the thought of possibly buying new makeup can lift my tired mood*...well, maybe if mac decided to release the matte lippies early, lol.


  Oh No!  I hope you get some rest love!


----------



## Melrose (Aug 30, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Hey buddy,  I've missed you too. I hope you can get some rest today tho. Did you pick anything up from the Simpsons?





CarmenK said:


> Oh No!  I hope you get some rest love!


 Thanks ladies! I got some much needed rest and fell asleep around 5:30 yesterday and slept thru the entire night, waking up at 7 this morning. It was a long, tough week but I feel so much better now. I decided to completely skip the Simpsons and had been looking to artificially wild but now I'm not so sure. I'm hoping I get a chance to check it out in person. How have you all been doing? I miss having time to myself and being able to come here to talk and share with all you sweet ladies.


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 31, 2014)

burghchick said:


> @Pandora, I don't know you that well but I do know that what you did is hard to do. But years from now you will be so glad that you did. I'm old enough to have some regrets about some choices, but doing that was something I've never, ever regretted. Once I learned that I was happier without that guy, it just made me stronger.


  Thank you. It was very hard to do. I was depending on him for housing and transportation, my life is a lot more difficult now but at least I'm safe.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 2, 2014)

Hello everyone, just thought I'd pop in and say hi!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Sep 2, 2014)

Good morning Na, how are things going with you love?


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 2, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Good morning Na, how are things going with you love?


  Morning Mel. Things are going okay, August was pretty crappy but I'm holding out hope for September. How are you doing? Have a good weekend?


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Sep 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Morning Mel. Things are going okay, August was pretty crappy but I'm holding out hope for September. How are you doing? Have a good weekend?


  I'm holding up, weekend was pretty good. Finally had two days back to back with no drama at work! Relaxed yesterday, that helped to clear my mind a bit.
  August was rough. Hoping the rest of this year can look brighter for all of us.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 2, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> I'm holding up, weekend was pretty good. Finally had two days back to back with no drama at work! Relaxed yesterday, that helped to clear my mind a bit.
> August was rough. Hoping the rest of this year can look brighter for all of us.


  I sure hope so! I also hope the no work drama continues for you, that kinda stuff always brings me down a bit.


----------



## CarmenK (Sep 2, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> I'm holding up, weekend was pretty good. Finally had two days back to back with no drama at work! Relaxed yesterday, that helped to clear my mind a bit.
> August was rough. Hoping the rest of this year can look brighter for all of us.


  Morning ladies! omg August was a crappy month for me too.   I hope the rest of the year is better for all of us!  I'm really looking forward to this thursday to do a little retail therapy


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 2, 2014)

Hii, Good Morning!!!!!


----------



## Anaphora (Sep 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Hii, Good Morning!!!!!


 V! Is your Simpsons package in Jersey, too?


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 2, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> V! Is your Simpsons package in Jersey, too?


  Yess Seacaucus NJ! Hopefully it will get updated to tomm????


----------



## CarmenK (Sep 2, 2014)

I don't even know where my Simpsons package is, UPS hasn't updated it at all. I'm just anxious to see how GP will look on me, I love how it looks in some of the swatches I've seen and hopefully its not too bright of an orange. 

  Oh and I was shopping around on Mac last night and saw the little price increase on the concealers, I remember just yesterday when the prolong wear debuted at $16.50 and now its 20 bucks. Still its my favorite and I will forever buy it. lol


----------



## Anaphora (Sep 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yess Seacaucus NJ! Hopefully it will get updated to tomm????


 I'm hoping so too! I don't see it taking until Thursday to get here.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 2, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Thanks ladies! I got some much needed rest and fell asleep around 5:30 yesterday and slept thru the entire night, waking up at 7 this morning. It was a long, tough week but I feel so much better now. I decided to completely skip the Simpsons and had been looking to artificially wild but now I'm not so sure. I'm hoping I get a chance to check it out in person. How have you all been doing? I miss having time to myself and being able to come here to talk and share with all you sweet ladies.


  Glad to see you, Melrose! Hope that first week of school wasn't too brutal for you.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 2, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Morning ladies! omg August was a crappy month for me too.   I hope the rest of the year is better for all of us!  I'm really looking forward to this thursday to do a little retail therapy


  August *finger* Yay for retail therapy! What are you planning on getting?


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Hii, Good Morning!!!!!


  Good morning Buddy!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning Buddy!


  Good Morning Buddy!! Howdy! Hows the day going!!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good Morning Buddy!! Howdy! Hows the day going!!


  So far so good, hoping my good fortune holds out for the rest of the day. Yours?


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So far so good, hoping my good fortune holds out for the rest of the day. Yours?


  Bit of a slow day! I am kinda bored now! lol! I guess everyone is still recovering from the long weekend!!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh yes. NYX has a code for 20% off your order of WELCOME25. It still work as I just tired it but all the pretty purple vamp lip cremes are sold out. The red ones are still there though.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Bit of a slow day! I am kinda bored now! lol! I guess everyone is still recovering from the long weekend!!


  I'm bored too because it is slow, slow, slow around here!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Sep 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Hii, Good Morning!!!!!


  Good Morning! I hope you all had a nice weekend


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Sep 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Bit of a slow day! I am kinda bored now! lol! I guess everyone is still recovering from the long weekend!!


  I know it is slow over here as well I want go home and go back to sleep lmao!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 2, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Good Morning! I hope you all had a nice weekend


  Good Morning Buddy!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 2, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I know it is slow over here as well I want go home and go back to sleep lmao!!


  Oh Yeah! True that!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 2, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I know it is slow over here as well I want go home and go back to sleep lmao!!


  I'd love a few more hours of sleep!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Sep 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good Morning Buddy!!


  Good Moring! So did you get anything from the mac artificially wild collection?


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 2, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Good Moring! So did you get anything from the mac artificially wild collection?


  No!! total skip!!! you??


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Sep 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'd love a few more hours of sleep!


  yea me too!! My damn allergies have been driving me crazy I couldn't sleep well for the last couple of day


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Sep 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> No!! total skip!!! you??


  Nah total skip for me too lol


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> No!! total skip!!! you??


  Total skip here too, though I'm thinking of grabbing two PCs. One for a gift basket I'm doing for a friend and one for my sister.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 2, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> yea me too!! My damn allergies have been driving me crazy I couldn't sleep well for the last couple of day


  Ugh same here! It rained for like an hour last week and ever since I've felt like I might be dying. lol


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Total skip here too, though I'm thinking of grabbing two PCs. One for a gift basket I'm doing for a friend and one for my sister.


  Yay! That would be awesome!
  PC was the only thing I was interested but then there were all this mixed reviews, some said chalky, some said awesome and Karen just brushed through the collection & talked only about Taupe! So...was best to skip i guess!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yay! That would be awesome!
> PC was the only thing I was interested but then there were all this mixed reviews, some said chalky, some said awesome and Karen just brushed through the collection & talked only about Taupe! So...was best to skip i guess!


  I thought it best to skip it as well. If they have it on display still the next time I hit the counter I might try it on though just for fun.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I thought it best to skip it as well. If they have it on display still the next time I hit the counter I might try it on though just for fun.


  Ah Yes!  If you do, let me know if you think the shade will work!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Sep 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Total skip here too, though I'm thinking of grabbing two PCs. One for a gift basket I'm doing for a friend and one for my sister.


  Yea PC was the only thing that caught my eye but I just decided to pass


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Sep 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Ugh same here! It rained for like an hour last week and ever since I've felt like I might be dying. lol


  Oh! Yea that's the worst I hate when the weather changes it makes them worst for me as well ...I've been dying the last couple of days


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Sep 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yay! That would be awesome!
> PC was the only thing I was interested but then there were all this mixed reviews, some said chalky, some said awesome and Karen just brushed through the collection & talked only about Taupe! So...was best to skip i guess!


  I've always heard of people raving about Taupe what is so special about it?


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 2, 2014)

Okay, I totally love what Angelina did with her wedding dress!
  http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/09/01/angelina-jolie-wedding-dress_n_5750034.html?ncid=fcbklnkushpmg00000063


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Ah Yes!  If you do, let me know if you think the shade will work!


  Will do, Buddy!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 2, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Yea PC was the only thing that caught my eye but I just decided to pass


  It's so pretty, but I just couldn't take the plunge. I'm afraid it'll be too light on me.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh Wow! That dress i soooooooooooooooooo pretty! Love it!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Sep 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Okay, I totally love what Angelina did with her wedding dress!
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/09/01/angelina-jolie-wedding-dress_n_5750034.html?ncid=fcbklnkushpmg00000063


  How cute!!! such a great idea


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 2, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Oh! Yea that's the worst I hate when the weather changes it makes them worst for me as well ...I've been dying the last couple of days


  I am dreading Spring, that's usually when I get hit the hardest and a little bit during the transition from Fall to Winter. :/


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Sep 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's so pretty, but I just couldn't take the plunge. I'm afraid it'll be too light on me.


  I know I was worried it might be too light for me as well


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 2, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> How cute!!! such a great idea


  I love it too. It's so simple and elegant and then the kid's drawings on it was so awesome. I just love that!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 2, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I know I was worried it might be too light for me as well


  I'll be sure to report back on how it works once I make it to the counter again!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Will do, Buddy!


  Thank youuu!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Sep 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I am dreading Spring, that's usually when I get hit the hardest and a little bit during the transition from Fall to Winter. :/


  yup ! Me too I hate it !! I have to take pills, spray and eye drops


----------



## Mayanas (Sep 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Okay, I totally love what Angelina did with her wedding dress! http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/...ess_n_5750034.html?ncid=fcbklnkushpmg00000063


  i dont like her =/ jeje


----------



## CarmenK (Sep 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh Wow! That dress i soooooooooooooooooo pretty! Love it!!


  Yea I like what she did to it! Very different & unique. 

  I seriously miss those damn smileys! lol


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 2, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> I know right! This month sucked for me! lol  I definitely want to get the new studio sculpt powder I'm so over the MSFN especially with the new bulky packaging -_- And possibly natural wilderness if its not too close to uninterrupted.I wanted to get another gloss from the Simpsons but I think Grand Pumpkin will do. I'm putting myself on a low buy the rest of this year lol
> 
> Oh I got Heaux and why is it so perfect!! *cries* I can't believe I missed out on this shade and I wish I had a back up. I've only tried it on but plan on wearing it this weekend and will return with pics! Still trying to figure out the best eye look to wear with it though =/
> 
> ...


  Sounds like a good list you have going! I have the Careblend and really like it but I don't know how it compares to the MSFN. I'm so glad you were able to snag a Heaux! I seriously think it was the best lippy that came out all of last year. Can't wait to see your pics of you in it, I know you'll look gorgeous!


----------

